# Please will someone wait with me??? AF or BFP due mid Sept!!



## JRscorpio8

I posted the same message on another thread but no1 talked to me :nope: 

This is my 1st month TTC for #1 so this is my 1st 2WW! :D

I don't know how I feel about my chances this month... I have just come off bcp on the 11th so was worried it might take a while for my body to get back in rhythm but I got a really strong OPK on thurs. I'm not temping so I can't be sure that I def did Ov but I had the worst ovary pain that lasted from Thurs afternoon until Fri morning so I'm hoping that was my egg being released! I couldn't DTD on thursday tho but BD'd on Fri morning TWICE!! and Saturday morning once. I hope that's not too late.

We had been :sex: a lot up to Ov but I doubt any sperm had been hanging around cos I didn't have any EWCM (must be side effect coming off pill). We had been using conceive plus but not a lot.

I've been so good, O:)O:) cold turkeyed on the cigarettes about a month ago, have hardly had any alcohol and making sure to get my preconcep vits everyday (as well as shoving them down the OH's throat) It's so hard that there is nothing I can do now but wait!!! :dohh:

I'm not going to test until my period is late which I estimate to be 12th Aug based on when I think I O'd. If doesn't turn up I will test on 15th so please keep FX'd for me!!? [-o&lt;

Is anyone going to be testing around the same time?? Maybe we can wait it out together? :hugs:

Good luck to everyone!!! 

:dust:

Aug BFP's :happydance:

:happydance::bfp:k8k8:bfp::happydance:

*wishingfor3rd
*
*Wilsey*

Sept BFP's :happydance:

:happydance::bfp:*butterfly81*:bfp::happydance:
:happydance::bfp:*lilfroggyfroe*:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::angel:*POASFiend*:angel::hugs:
*
Srbjbex
*
*
Alaronex*
*kerry0509
*

*New Month, New testing list!! We will get our BFP's in OCTOBER!!!
*

Any day now!!
*skeet9924
BMIbaby*

12th Sept
*JRscorpio8
35_Smiling*


----------



## Icca19

Ill wait with you!! 

Wow I really feel like I wrote your post lol all bout the 1st month TTC ( this is our 6th cycle TTC) 
Nut I did get a really good OPK and I had def O pains as well. I feel really good about this cycle! 

I also licked that habbit (DH too) cold turkey about 3 weeks ago (almost a month soon) so I know exactly how you fell. Iv had moments where I wanted to smoke but I just think about all the reasons I quit and I don't wantt a cigg any more
Haha i v been on DHs back about taking vitimans too! And of course iv been taking mine. 

Iv been off any type of birth control for almost 10 years now! But sadly I'm super irregular but normally I'm about a 35 day cycle, Oing around the 20th day. I have a good LP so I hope that helps. 
AF is due for me around the 13th of Aug. My last two cycles have been closer to 40CD but I have a feeling this cycle will be shorter so maybe sooner than the 13th but not before the 10th lol
I'm prob going to test for the first time on the 10th.....maybe.


----------



## Icca19

Sorry about the typing errors lol guess its just not my thing today


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Hun,

Welcome.

I am 4 DPO today so will try to hold out and not test until the 11th but usually I can't help myself and test early lol.

So far the only symptom I have had is cramping. This is my 4th cycle of trying I had a bit of a long wait after BCP for my system to sort itself out.

I don't get any EWCM either or cm for that matter but I have read it can be inside and it just doesn't come out so that may be the case for you, I also try and use conceive + but DH doesn't like it so we didn't use it at all this month.

Here is hoping this is our month.


----------



## Icca19

Are you temping at all mrs.bea23??

And how come your not temping at all JRmom??

Idk what id do if I didn't temp lol


----------



## wishingfor3rd

hey girls! id like to join if you dont mind? i am on my first month ttc baby #3. i am on clomid which worked on the first try with my son so im hoping it will work so soon again!!! i will be testing on the 13th (if i can hold off that long though) fx'd for us all!!!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Wow that's good, first try! Awesome! 
I have a friend on another thread that got her BFP at 8DPO on her first month with soy! 
I'm thinking about taking it if this month is a fail. I hear its just like clomid. My dr is considering it for me but wants DH do have a SA done 1st


----------



## MrsBea23

Yup I am temping, I didn't expect to O until Yesterday but FF says I o'd on Wednesday. We Bd'd Sat, Mon, Wed and Thurs so I am hoping I caught the egg on Wednesday.

I am the same I feel less stressed if I temp it gives me a bit of control and then at least I know I O'd.

I also take vits and I get acupuncture and take chinese herbs and use OPK's.


----------



## Icca19

Lol yeah I have to be in control of something or at least know something 

I use OPKs but that's about it 
Oh and the prenatals of course!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

yeah i know we were shocked too! really hoping it goes the same this time?! thank goodness we didnt need to get the semem analy done cause i know dh wouldnt do it ;o) the only reason we didnt need it done was cause we already got pregnant naturally with our daughter, but then i was diagnosed with pcos in the past few years and will go months without a period! ive never heard of the soy thing? good luck!!


----------



## MrsBea23

I got blood tests done last month so I know I O'd even though I temp I was always scared I didn't lol so I have total faith in temping now.

I was trying SMEP this month what about everyone else? Any plan or just BD as often as possible?


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I am 5 dpo today and my AF is suppose to come Aug 9/10th. Of course I hope she stays away!! This is our first month ttc baby #3!


----------



## piglets

Can i join in please? Im due AF around the 12th i think going by last months 32 day cycle but im not sure if i ovulated on the 25th so might be due AF the 8th am i right? I dont know im not very good at all this yet!! All i know is i had some very slippery (sorry tmi!!) and stretchy cm on the 25th so BD that morning and then the next morning and night and thats all we could manage because my OH wasnt very well :0( i started getting creamy lotion like cm on 29th so is that what comes after ovulation? Ive been REALLY tired today and yest and ive had a few mild crampy feelings. So i think i will probably test anywhere from 9th is that what youd all do? I really hope we all get our BFP this month- lets make this the lucky BFP thread that everyone will want to join because its so lucky lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBea23

piglets - I try to wait until AF is a couple of days late but never manage it and usually test early lol.

Yes lets hope this is a lucky BFP thread.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi all!! Think I should be due on 10th august, which feels like ages away!! Had cramping around ov including in my back which was a bit new, and bd a lot around that time..... I'm hoping this is all positive and feel in hopeful! 

Here's to a lucky thread ! :baby:


----------



## Icca19

I hope this is a lucky thrfead too!

I think I'm going to let my temps do the talking. If they look good then I'm going to test a week from today.....maybe Friday. Lol


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm currently on my first cycle after a missed miscarriage at the end of June. Finally ovulated on CD24, a over a week later than usual and I'm 4 DPO now. Not been in one of these threads since my BFP in May so will be nice to chat and obsess! :)

AF is due 11th August.

Good luck all xx


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: sorry to hear of your loss elhaym

I hear can have better chances after a baby/mc so hopefully you get a little bean that sticks


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh YEY! loads of friends to wait with :happydance:

I woulda waited a lil while after bcp because they do suggest that for dating and stuff but I wanted to get started straight away because I need to be able to fit it around uni :amartass: so I've practically only got a 3 month window to succeed! I know a lot of people probably think I'm crazy for trying to get pregnant when I'm going to be starting uni but I just really feel this is the right time for me and its not like I'm going into it without thinking about it properly!!! PLUS although some people take ages after bcp to start ovulating again, others have said you are super fertile the first couple of cycles off it. I think I did ovulate so I'm hoping I am one of those [-o&lt;

I don't want to test until I'm a couple of days late (if I am) cos I've heard about these chemical pregnancies and I think that would crush me!! :wacko:

@MrsBea, I've read lots of thread of people saying they don't have any EWCM and they still got pregnant so I'm not toooo worried but like I said I'm on a time constraint so I'm pulling out all the stops which is why I got the concieve plus. My OH didn't exactly not like it cos we often use lube (altho its normally spit :blush: ) but it's not a very sexy tube and the fact it says CONCEIVE PLUS on it kinda makes it feel like we are only having sex for a baby... which we are but I do like sex too lol


@Incca19, erm, I don't temp cos I don't know how lol. Also it is our first cycle and I don't wanna freak out the OH. He does want a baby as much as I do but you know most men don't realise how complicated it can be??! You shoulda seen me tryna explain OPKs to him... in the end I just said you have sex with me when I say and he seemed happy with that! If I haven't done it this cycle then I might start. I'm hoping I don't have to tho!!!! 

I have been doing the SMEP thing but not on purpose lol I just :sex: a lot. 

Hey Elhaym, Srbjbex, piglets, lilfroggyfroe, wishingfor3rd and anyone else who has posted in the time it's taken for me to write this!!!!

I do declare this IS a lucky thread and we're all gonna get our :bfp: !!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'm gonna try and do a list on my original post to say when we are going to test and we can watch it fill up with BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

I know what you mean JRmom about freaking DH out lol mine is the same way. Although he did help me interperat an OPK once. Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me even if I'm certain its + I still needed that extra oppinion lol

Tempings not that hard and its a nice little window into what's going on inside your body when you have no clue 
I LOVE the fact that I can see my temps going up and down, it makes me feel better 


So how are all you ladies feeling today??


----------



## Icca19

Oh! Forgot to say.....
My sister in law is ttc. She just had her thingy removed (birth control) the kind you have to have the dr put in and take out
She started her period right after (2 days later) and right now she's past the 28 day mark
I might try and persuade her to take a HPT today lol I'm so curious to see if she is. Its there 1st month ttc off bcp! 
I'm excited for her but at the same time a little envious. DH and I have been trying for 6 months now with no success 
Ill be a little sad if she gets her BFP first 
Oh how id love to get one together.....grandma would be so happy with two grandbabies on the way! Lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

If I don't get my BFP this month then I'll def temp next month and you will be the 1st person I come to for advice Inca :winkwink: I must confess I feel a bit jealous when people talk about their charts like it's a secret world I'm lockeed out of :haha:

I know what you mean about being a bit envious while obviously wanting the best for someone at the same time! My best friend is like superfertile and she isn't trying for a baby but has recently come off the pill because it didn't agree with her. 
I told her if she gets pregnant before me I'll have some thing to say :bodyb:
lol but as soon as I get pregnant she should get pregnant too and we can go through it together.

I feel normal today. I refuse to symptom spot this early!!!! well that's what I'm saying at the moment lol


----------



## Icca19

Yeah my BFF is 14weeks prego. She's been TTC for the last 1 and a half years (has had 2mc in that time) 
She found out she was prego back in m.ay (I think it was may) 
Needless to say I was a bit sad (we were TTC together)and now I'm all alone
Oh did I mention my little sis is prego too (due in sept) 

Everyone close to me in my life is prego....but me :-( 

Well let's hope ill join there little club soon! TTC is like an emotional roller coaster and I'm ready to get off lol


----------



## JaneyK

Hey, this surely sounds like fun.


----------



## Icca19

Temping is kinda a whole different game but its fun to play. 
When ever your ready to play ill explain all the rules....id be happy to


----------



## MrsBea23

Aw Icca I hope you both get your BFP's this month.

JR I always say I am not going to symptom spot because I know it is just the increase in progesterone but I always do lol.


----------



## JRscorpio8

Well we won't leave you alone Inca! We are all gonna do it this month together!

I kno MrsB, I'm not kidding anyone am I? Least of all myself lol It is so annoying that all early pg symptoms are like AF symptoms. I've never been pregnant but before AF I always get tearful, major sore BBs and horrible cramps.

Just out of interest does anyone else feel nauseous when they're O'ing? I did for about 3 days over mine but I had been to see my mum who had some sort of a stomach bug so it was probably just that. Oh god see I know I'm going to symptom spot all the time!

Hey Janey are you testing in Aug? What date?


----------



## MrsBea23

I always feel nauseous around O it is actaully the main way I can tell and then straight after I get sooooo hungry I could eat everything in sight.

Icca i started ttc with a friend in November and she got pg in month 2 (I'm now month 9), ever since I think every person I know has gotten pg.

The thing that winds me up the most is when people that know we are trying say relax forget about it it will happen!


----------



## Srbjbex

My best friend had here first baby 4 months ago..he is so cute and makes me so broody! I know they conceived pretty much straight away after they started trying, and I was naive and thought that's how it happened and that I would be the same. I am month 3 of TTC now with a couple of months NTNP before that, I know that's not long compared to so many people on here, but still frustrating! 

Baby dust to all of us here and let's hope that we see lots of BFPs in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## mnjhowell

Do you mind if I wait with y'all? AF is due 8/7 an this is our 2nd cycle TTC #1. I have gone completely chart crazy and I can't stop analyzing everything LOL!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

The more the merrier mnjhowell!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Lol Icca I just realised I keep calling you Inca?!?! sorry :dohh:


----------



## Icca19

Lol its ok
Its acutually kinda just the last part of my name.....Jessica....Icca (idk why I add an extra c) lol
I use Icca for a screen name for whatever I use to long into stuff


----------



## Icca19

This is a big thread full of us.....how many does that make testing around Aug 10th lol I say that cuz we all know were going to test before the 13th or 14th


----------



## Srbjbex

Icca19 said:


> This is a big thread full of us.....how many does that make testing around Aug 10th lol I say that cuz we all know were going to test before the 13th or 14th

I'm testing on the 10th officially.... But I know it will take a lot of will power to get through next weekend without testing!


----------



## Elhaym

AF is due the 11th for me so I'll test then if she's not showing her face by the end of the day. I usually wait till the day she is due to test, I am scared of getting a BFP before AF then AF coming xx


----------



## Icca19

I know what you mean. It would be terrible. 
All I know is that I'm not using anything with blue dyes, it doesn't matter the brand. All blue dyes are evil! Lol


----------



## jo14

Hi all

I am TTC properly for the 2nd month, its my 4th child but first with my new partner, i used OPKS this month and got a positive on Thursday morning, we had BD's Mon, Tue, Wed, Thur and Fri but did not manage it Sat or today :( im hoping that wont matter as we got the main couple of days lol, i posted in the TTC as well as since i got up today i have had werid cramping, back ache type pains almost like AF but not and im sure its to early for AF anyway so goodness knows what that is!!! My AF is due on the 11 August, not sure when would be best to test, but I know I wont be able to wait, lol lol


----------



## Icca19

Welcome! 
We can all wait together


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Ladies!

I'm a bit further away from all of you - but still need people to wait with! Mind if I jump on board? I might have to make a thread once you all start getting your BFPs (POSITIVE THINKING!!)!! :D

I'm due to AF on the 19th. I'm CD9 at the mo.


----------



## abbiemai

Since this the lucky thread mind if I join? We have been ttc since may but only had my first period after the coil last month I am due 14 of august and hoping for good news this month I am 39 and my partner and I have 1 child already who is 8. Good luck ladies baby dust to you all


----------



## la estrella

Hi girls,

I'd like to wait with you all. This is our 5th month TTC. I am due to have AF around the 15th of Aug so I will test around then. This month we started using pre-seed. We'll see if it makes a difference! Looking forward to chatting with you all during this TWW
​:dust:


----------



## xvmomovx

mine is due the 12th/13th. I don't like to test until I am late either. I'll wait with you!!!


----------



## goingmad

Hi ladies!! I'm due on the 12th of aug too! It's my 8th month of trying. Hope it's all of our month for a bfp! :)


----------



## JRscorpio8

Right I see we have made a few new recruits while I was sleeping!! Welcome everyone :kiss: I have updated the list, please let me know if I have left anyone out.

Icca, we ARE going to hold out testing until AF date aren't we girls???:smug: OK probs not :haha: but yes those evil blue dye tests are definitely banned!!! I won't test early unless I have symptoms.... which I'll probably just make up lol

Oh I can't wait til the 7th Aug when the BFP's start rolling in!!! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Srbjbex

Waaaaa - it still seems so far away! This feels like the longest 2 weeks ever! :dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

I Know!!! I felt that way at the beginning of the two weeks from when I came off the pill to when I Ov'd but it came round soon enough! Mind you I had a lot of sex to fill the time lol I feel like the rest of my life is going to be arranged in two week increments!!


----------



## Srbjbex

My cycles have lengthened to 35 days the last couple of months, although its taken me a while to figure this out (thanks OPKs!) so I feel like I end up waiting a week longer than I should have too!

I know what you mean about 2 week increments though! My DH this morning asked me if we needed to BD? I said no, we didnt need too, but he asked if we could anyway! Bless him!


----------



## k8k8

Ooh! Wow! This is perfect! I'm due around the 12th August too...

According to OPKS and CM, I'm 2dpo... I'm going to try and hold out till due date to test, but cant help myself, esp since the HPTs are in the bathroom cupboard! LOL!

I had +ive OPKs from Thursday morning till Saturday night!!!! Dont know if this is a good thing or not!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hello K8K8! I will put you under 12th Aug anyway in the hope you can last until then lol we are all for wishful thinking!!


----------



## k8k8

Thank you - its so nice to have people to talk to about it all... No one knows we've been TTC... Its killing me not being able to talk to anyone!!! hehe!

This will be our third month TTC #2... DS is 23 Months old and I'm totally ready to do it all again!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

It's my deep dark secret too! :-$

In a way I'm keeping it secret because I'm about to start uni and I do understand why people might think it's a crazy time to be starting a family but also it is something I have thought about a lot and talked to my OH about at length and I know it is the right time for me. I just can't be bothered with other people's opinions!!!

In another way I'm kind of embarrassed if it doesn't happen straight away. I know that is the most stupidest thing in the world but everyone else seems to get pregnant by accident and well, I can't say I've always been the carefullest person in the world. This is though the first time I've actually TRIED to get pregnant. I just like winning at things :blush:


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

k8k8 said:


> Thank you - its so nice to have people to talk to about it all... No one knows we've been TTC... Its killing me not being able to talk to anyone!!! hehe!
> 
> This will be our third month TTC #2... DS is 23 Months old and I'm totally ready to do it all again!!!

Its a secret for us to!! My DS and DH are only 13 mo. apart. They are know 7 & 6. Back when they were little I was stressed to the max. I was a new mom who didn't have any experience with babies and here I had 2!! We swore up and down we'd never have anymore. Also with my two children we weren't trying. They were very much a surprise. But now I desperatly want baby #3. We have only been ttc for 1 cycle now. I can't wait till we finally get a BFP so we can surprise the whole family!!! They will be so shocked!!


----------



## piglets

Anyone got any symptoms yet? I know we shouldnt symptom spot but are we all really going to stick to that or just pretend we are lol??!! I am really really tired and ive got achey abdomen today and im going to the toilet a lot and this morning when i first got up i felt really sick. Only prob is i dont know how much of this could be what i would feel on the run up to AF anyway because ive never really symptom spotted before i cam to this forum lol!!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

piglets said:


> Anyone got any symptoms yet?

CONSTIPATION AND SORE NIPPLES!!!! :haha:


----------



## Icca19

Where you girls at in your cycle? 
Is anyone temping???


----------



## Icca19

My nips are sore too!


----------



## Elhaym

Morning/afternoon/evening all - I am 5 DPO, such a boring DPO, too early for anything to happen! :)

I looked at my BFP chart out of interest and the first thing that was 'odd' I recorded was cramps at 10 DPO. So of course come 10 DPO I am going to be going MAD analysing every twinge :haha:

EDIT - I always get sore nipples after ovulation but not this time, don't know if it's the effects of being PG on my bbs and they don't need to stretch as much any more? Haven't got a friggin clue, LOL.


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm only 3DPO lol


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I am 6 dpo at cycle day 20. I am new at tempting so I have nothing to go on from past cycles. But everyday goes up and down for me. One day I feel positive about the temp and the next day I have a questionable one which ends up depressing me the rest of the day. This morning was a questionable one!


----------



## Icca19

Can you post your chart?


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I don't have a fertility friend chart but here is what I have:
Cd 10 - 97.7
CD 11 - 97.9
CD 12 - 97.9
CD 13 - 97.6
CD 14 - 97.4 O'ed
CD 15- 98.0
CD 16- 98.0
CD 17 - 98.0
CD 18 -97.6
CD 19 - 98.2
CD 20 - 97.8


----------



## Icca19

Well I think your temps look good. You had a little drop at o time (which is common) and your temps seem to go back up and stay there. I think you oed and your in the tww
Have you done opks or checked your CM or CP at all? CM is a wonderfull helpfull hint! 

Have you tried to make a FF account, its such a help! 
(Can you tell I'm all for temping lol)
But it HAS to be done right inorder for it to be accurate


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

No opk's yet. This is our first cycle trying and in the past i've always noticed the ewmc but didn't notice it this time till 1DPO. FX that we did the BD enough days/times to cover us. :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Afternoon Ladies,

Great to see this thread has grown so much since yesterday yay.

Well FF changed my O date this morning so I am only 3DPO today now, this TWW is going to feel epic lol.

Icca - I had a false positive on a clearblue + last month so I will never ever use them again booo clearblue. I will still use the Sainsbury's cheapies though as they seem ok. I think clearblue is actually too sensitive and it picks up the normal HSG in my body!


----------



## JRscorpio8

so if you just post your temps on FF it works everything out for you like O date etc?


----------



## MrsBea23

Yup JR (whenever I type that I think of JR Ewing lol) you just put your temp in and you can do other things like cm and bd and stuff (I just do temp) and it tells you the date you O'd. It is great.


----------



## JRscorpio8

LOL! 

Well I def might temp next cycle if this isn't my one. I like things where I don't have to do any work!


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I'm thinking this week will go faster than I thought it would. I do photography on the side and this client for Saturday has me stressed to the max!! I'm dreading it! So I'm sure that will make Saturday come even quicker for me. :) .... which is good in a way cause it will get me closer to a BFP or AF.


----------



## Srbjbex

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I'm thinking this week will go faster than I thought it would. I do photography on the side and this client for Saturday has me stressed to the max!! I'm dreading it! So I'm sure that will make Saturday come even quicker for me. :) .... which is good in a way cause it will get me closer to a BFP or AF.

I love it....dont mind being stressed if means the 2WW goes quicker...I'm with you there!


----------



## Srbjbex

Ladies..... I'm wondering about implantation....

How long after ov would implantation normally occur? When should I be looking out for spotting? I'm feeling quite 'normal' at the moment (except going to the loo more often than I would usually), so I was wondering if things would feel any different when (if!!) implantation occured and what to look out for!


----------



## steffyr

Hey, i will be testing on the 12th!! No symptoms yet, am 3dpo. Am charting temps - 
ov day - 36.52
1dpo - 36.43
2dpo - 36.46
3dpo - 36.67

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## jo14

im 4 DPO now, yesterday had really heavy feeling and mild cramps, non today as of yet but constipated and headache but think that is coz i have had a cold so its my sinuses.


----------



## sadie

Im joining the club!

I am going to test on sunday, august 14, the day my BFP is due! Right now i am 2dpo, took clomid days 5-9 and i temp religiously. Its amazing how our bodies work!!

This month, no symptom spotting for me, although the occassional twinge and cramp will surely make my ears stand up! We have so many symptoms leading up to AF that they just confuse me and get my hopes up. So again, no symptom spotting!! Unless, of course, if its something i have never experienced before! Haha

Our timing was perfect this month, so im very hopeful that this is it!

FX for us all!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

ive heard it can take anywhere from 6 to 10 days for implantation to occur and then about 4 to 5 days for a pregnancy test to show positive!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

sadie, i am also 2dpo and on clomid! although i took it 50mg days 3-7. did you have terrible ov pains? mine lasted for like 4 days up to ov then nothing! i was going crazy. just hoping all that pain is going to pay off in the end ;o) so far no side effects, well actually i have been kinda dizzy and shaky? im also really hungry but nothing sounds appetizing, which isnt normal for me. but im sure its WAY too early for any of this to be pregnancy related?!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

im new to all of this forum stuff and was wondering if someone could tell me how you put all that cute stuff under your posts, im sure you dont have to do it each time right?!


----------



## JRscorpio8

It took me ages to figure it out too! You click on your own name to go into your profile and there is a bit that says edit your signiture. Put whatever you want in there and it comes up each time. Good places for tickers are lillypie and daisy path xxx


----------



## wishingfor3rd

thanx, im gonna try it right now!!


----------



## Icca19

So total wait time with implantation and + HCG can be up to 2 weeks....oh boy! (Or girl) lol I'm only 3 days in, I hope it goes by quick! 

Yeah temping has helped me not go crazy lol its such a big help and I know I go about it the right way so there's no questioning my temps 
FF did push my O date back a day, so it looks like ill be spending another day at 3DPO status

Lol it also took me a while to set up my siggy. I need to get a lily pie thingy on my siggy too


----------



## wishingfor3rd

yeah i know its a pain waiting and wondering. im always thinking "i wonder if the spermys got the egg yet",or "i wonder if its in my uterus yet looking for its new home" i drive myself crazy but i think ill test on the 10th just to see and if not ill wait until the 13th. but i know if i get a negative on the 10th im gonna be sooooo dissapointed!!!


----------



## sadie

If the 10 is technically too soon, then dont torture yourself by testing on the 10th!!
i had huge ovulation pains this time and i think i might have Oed from both sides. Wishful thinking..... No symptom spotting! Its too soooooon!!!!!!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

yeah i felt like i ov'ed from both side too, so hopefully its not just a clomid thing! ill try my hardest not to test lol but its gonna be hard!!!


----------



## Icca19

Me too! 
My mind won't stop thinking of all the possibilities


----------



## la estrella

Hi girls hows it going today? Its 2 dpo today and it already feels like ive been waiting forever. What are u all doing to keep busy during your tww?


----------



## Icca19

I'm cooking !! I can stay busy in the kitchen for hours.


----------



## Srbjbex

I'm spending a disproportionate amount of time on this website!! Hearing how all you guys are just as impatient as I am is just about keeping me sane


----------



## JRscorpio8

Srbjbex said:


> I'm spending a disproportionate amount of time on this website!!

 :haha:

Me too!!! 

Over the next couple of weeks I have some part time promotional work at the weekends and some babysitting during the week so that should help to keep my mind busy. Around the house I am doing a lot more housework than usual lol


----------



## Wilsey

I'm not even in my 2ww wait yet :( Time is moving so slowly...


----------



## laura1981

Hey I am 1st TTC too and due AF on 12th so I will wait with you. I ave have had on off cramps for 3 days and they are just coming back along with low blood sugar shakes and sweats and an appetite to beat any man i hope this is a good sign lol


----------



## MrsBea23

> I'm spending a disproportionate amount of time on this website!

 ha ha totally.

Edinburgh Fringe starts on Wednesday so that will hopefully keep me away from here some evenings, the first show I am seeing is Dave Gorman on Wednesday wee hee.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ooo exciting... I have always waited to go to the fringe but never been. Sounds like a good way to get through the 2WW!

Enjoy Dave gorman!


----------



## Icca19

Who? lol sorry I'm from the states


----------



## k8k8

Dont know if this is relevant, but extremely cranky and teary today... Feel like the world is out to get me!!! lol!

Gotta love these feral hormones, it nearly always happens about now in my cycle anyway...


----------



## Icca19

I'm cranky too, my DH isn't liking it at the moment lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: i am 7dpo today and due for :af: August 12. 

My last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy and fs said wait a cycle first but I couldn't hold out and tried to do it right away with this cycle.:blush::haha: Also, I started to take baby aspirin 81mg too in hope if we get lucky the little bean will stick.:happydance:

I will wait if you wait :rofl: good luck to all of us.:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Icca19

Your story is touching :hugs: I hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## la estrella

Ive been cookin an doing housework:dishes: :laundry: too, I was doing a lot of yard work too but weeds have gotten outta control!:brat: and trying to find somone to clear them all out of our yard, its just too many to pull on my own now! At almost 3dpo now feel like im liking the tww less and less. I used to feel soo good while waiting, like "This is it I know it soon ill be buying baby clothes and shoppin for cribs and strollers", thats how it was the first few months anyway, now I feel more nervous and am constantly preparing for disappointment. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## JRscorpio8

la estrella said:


> At almost 3dpo now feel like im liking the tww less and less. I used to feel soo good while waiting, like "This is it I know it soon ill be buying baby clothes and shoppin for cribs and strollers", thats how it was the first few months anyway, now I feel more nervous and am constantly preparing for disappointment. Anyone else feel this way?

:cry: la estrella sorry to hear it's getting you down. How long have you been trying now (sorry if you have said before). Do you have any diagnosed problems. I'm feeling excited this month because it is my 1st month but I'm not all that hopeful about getting the BFP. I know if it takes me longer than 3 or 4 months I will start to worry.



35_Smiling said:


> :hi::wave: i am 7dpo today and due for :af: August 12.

Hi smiling! Wow we have a lot of ladies testing on the 12th!! I want that section of my list flashing with BFP's!!!!


----------



## Icca19

I know the feeling la estrella, were on our 6th cycle ttc and its not exciting any more. Now I dread testing and the tww is one big symptom fest! Lol 

JRscorpio how many DPO are you? (Sorry I forgot)


----------



## JRscorpio8

Ermmmm, like I said I'm not temping so I'm just having to presume I O'd on Fri 29th which would make me 4DPO. No real symptoms but then again I wouldn't really expect much yet anyway..... AF if she comes will be 12th and I was hoping to hold out from testing til 15th but.... we'll see lol


----------



## Icca19

FF said I should start my period on the 15th
I should wait til then too! Lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

I can't wait til I'm like 10DPO because maybe then any symptoms might not be in my head! People not TTC would say its only 6 days away.... but we know how that can drag lol


----------



## jo14

mine is due on the 10th not 11th as i thought that is 28 days but not really sure as i recently had my iud mirena removed so not sure how long they will turn on to be, but according to my opk stick i had a surge thursday morning early so im putting myself at 5dpo lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

yeah mines all a bit of guess work at the mo. Hey what is this cross hairs thing people keep talking about??


----------



## chilliepepper

im in the same boat, either af or bfp due on the 11th so i think i am 6dpo...having sypmtoms like nausea atleast once a day, gums bleeding today sore boobies to touch, had bad nights sleeps waking which is unlike me heartburn today and a headache all week. slight cramping

is this all in my head girlies, no one has told me if it sounds like real symptoms

the nausea certainly feels real


----------



## JRscorpio8

Will you be testing on the 11th then Chilliepepper? 

Yes they do sound like real symptoms but the truth is they could also be AF symptoms and other things. ITS SO ANNOYING!!! :growlmad:

Sore boobs I get from O to AF anyway, gums bleeding I get sometimes anyway and I've been getting nausea a little bit but I don't know whether I'm noticing it because I'm paying attention!?

I've seen a lot of threads saying heartburn is a common symptom. I've never had heartburn in my life. You watch now I'll suddenly start getting it lol :wacko:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh and I forgot to say I had the worsest bad dreams ever last night!! I've seen someone with a DPO ticker which says 'vivid dream is something a certain percent of women experience at so and so DPO'. I always get bad dreams anyway. who am I kidding? lol


----------



## chilliepepper

hahaha i know i was pregnant once befor but it never worked out i was 19 and naieve so i was never looking for anything out of the ordinary so didnt find out till 8 weeks.

not sure this time round i started to worry a tad because we are not ttc we use pull out and i think oh forgot and put it strait back when he was finished" or so he thought.

i dont know i dont ever wake up during the night i would honeslty sleep through a freight train craching into my house but lately atleast three wake ups every night....and heartburn from panadol today i mean come on and my gums never bleed....but who knows hey

yes im testing on the 11th so fingers crossed hey


and ive cried alot latelyy and my skin has magically all cleared up not one pimple atm which is very odd


bet its all in my head
lol
what symptoms have you had?


----------



## jo14

lol same here, i thought wow two nights on trot i have had really vivid dreams, but if im honest i do an awful lot as im not a great sleeper lol, as for the cramps im getting it could be coz this is only my 2nd cycle since iud removal so even though im sure i o'd my cycles could all still be to pot, and i have NOT got sore boobies which i always when prego but im sure they will be sore soon as i keep prodding them and grabbing my nipples to see if they have gone sore HA HA HA now im obbessive lol


----------



## chilliepepper

dont loose heart the day we stop looking for symptoms is the day we stop caring which is some were none of us should ever be ok :)


----------



## chilliepepper

hahaha my boobs are larger any way so mine are usually always a tad achey


----------



## JRscorpio8

Well I've added you to the list Chillie :flower: so you're not actually TTC? Will you be happy tho?

My boobs look quite big today but I am wearing my best bra lol and I have noticed my nipples are sensitive whereas normally my whole boobs hurt leading up to AF. My skin has been unusually good for me too and I was expecting it to blow up cos I come of yasmin which I went on originally because of bad skin. Yasmin didn't really help but coming off it did lol 

I don't mind vivid dreams, I have them all the time and it's like a free movie every night lol but I hate the scary ones and my boyfriend gets mad when I wake him up cos I'm scared


----------



## chilliepepper

i would be ecstatic OH on other hand would freak our big time......he will come around i hope lol...im 2 currently and he is 28 so thought he would be redy soonish any way....my bad dreams are usually only after chocolate which then involves me dream bashing my oh which really annoys him....only one viv dream on night o Od which was of me having my first ultra sound and finding it was a boy and he was so healthy and beautiful.


and itchy scalp.....hhhmmmm wierd....what do you think bfp or bfn


----------



## JRscorpio8

your 2!!? Well he's the one that 'forgot' lol so he will have to come round. BFP def but the scalp things probly just dandruff lmao


----------



## chilliepepper

actually meant twenty one lol stupid sticky iecream hands lol its melting on the spoon...i actually just googled itchy scalp its a symptom beleive it or not lol.....wen can u test?


----------



## chilliepepper

i really hope we are both bfp same roundabout due dates how cool lol.......please dont let this all be in my mind lol......or i wont be able to come back on here till we both decide to ttc


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm due AF on 12th but wanted to wait til 15th to test if it doesn't turn up. Doubt I'll be able to wait tho. I'm 25 and OH is 32. We decided at Christmas to TTC in September then he went through a wobbly patch for a couple of weeks where he wasn't sure then he said actually he did want a baby so I was like right we are doing it now!!! We are both going uni in September so are timing around it but it turned out he was just scared that it would mess up our prospects because that's what happened when his (now 11yr old) son was born.

He was practically a teenager before and it was an accident and things didn't workout with the mum. He doesn't want 'just another babymother'. He is confident now that it will be different because we are actually in a long term relationship with prospects and he is actually excited that we are trying for a baby and doing it all properly. This will be my first baby, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## chilliepepper

its like a fairytale and will have a fairytale ending with a bfp lol.

i have been with oh for 2.6 years on sunday.....been through thick and thin, although having alot of problems as of late due to this being both of our first relationships to last over three months.

im terrified all these symptoms are in my head aaagrgghhhhh i hate this not nowing part.....how early can u test and still get a pretty accurate result?


----------



## JRscorpio8

Ah see! We had problems for a while because although I had had a couple of longish relationships (like a 1.5yrs and 2 yrs) he hadn't had a relationship fpr longer than 3 months either. I had to teach him lolol.

There are some early response tests which can test from about 4 days before AF is due but I don't know if they are that accurate. Hold on I know there is a link somewhere....


----------



## Chirri

I'll wait with you also, today is my 1st day of the TWW and expecting AF around 13th or 14th if my calculations are right. My periods have been very irregular before TTC (this is our first month). My husband and I wanted to cover all our basis so we had sex 6 times a week ( some weeks more) during this cycle. I used digital ovulating test and I was fertile the 30th, 31st of July and yesterday 1st of august. We had sex twice on the 30th and once on the other two days. As it's only my first day after ovulating I don't expect any symptoms, the only strange thing I feel is pressure on my right side around vagina area but its prob nothing! Any way will wait for weekend after next to test, fingers crossed to all you girls! This may very well b our month


----------



## chilliepepper

all symptoms point to a bfp but if they are in my head then i dont know why because im not overly orried i would be happy with bfp more ofcourse...i have always known i wanted children young, i am a maternal person



do your hips hurt....mine hurt alot they feel stretched / bruised


----------



## chilliepepper

hi chirri, 

welcome, could be O pains but you never know, i wasnt even trying and i have so many symptoms 5 dpo, they are listed on last page, i can officially test on the 11th august so i cannot wait like i keep saying i hope its not all in my head


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hi Chirri, I'll put your testing day down as 13th shall I? Wow that was a lot of sex!!! GL!

I cannot find the link i wanted to post :( but basically the tests are more accurate the longer you leave it lol We knew that anyway!!


----------



## chilliepepper

i know well i have your vote for bfp so will see who else votes bfp and what the outcome will really be.....i feel perfectly normal right now and not weird at all apart from a headache starting to creep back in and im passed the point of tired because ive been so intently chattin lol

i spy your from the uk scorpio
i was born in hayes near hillingdon moved here really young though


----------



## JRscorpio8

Where is here?! lol


----------



## chilliepepper

hahaha sorry perth australia lol.

well ladies will speak to you tomorrow i hope 

thanks for all listening to my crap hahaha

goor luck all and hope af stays away for you


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh I love how there are people all over the world here, Although I do get jealous to go to bed sometimes in case there is some interesting conversation between different time zone people people and I can't play :( lool


----------



## 35_Smiling

lol now that is funny. I am from Bermuda. Bermuda is in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean and not part of any Carribbean Islands. We stand alone and we are british overseas territory descendants from the UK.

Where is everyone else from?


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

OOO! 35_Smiling that sounds so pretty!! I am from Midwest USA.


----------



## Icca19

I bet Bermuda


----------



## Icca19

Lol opps I hit the button early

What I ment to say was....
I bet Bermuda is awesome!


----------



## Elhaym

Hey ladies, just checking in, hope you're all OK :)

Nothing much going on here, 6 DPO. Oh well 1 week almost down! x


----------



## Srbjbex

I'm from the UK - Warwickshire / Solihull area! :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

I'm from New Zealand! Still waiting to ovulate :(


----------



## JRscorpio8

Wilsey, have you ever tried maca or inositol?


----------



## Wilsey

JRscorpio8 said:


> Wilsey, have you ever tried maca or inositol?

Nope! What is that for? I just saw someone reference Maca in another thread...something about regulating hormones. :shrug:

I don't think I have a problem with my cycles...they are regular 25/26 day cycles. I'm just behind all of you (ie you have all already ovulated). Also due for AF the latest on this thread.

I'm also temping now to see if I can actually pinpoint when I ovulate. I have just been basing it on CM.


----------



## JRscorpio8

OOoooh!! ok wrong end of the stick :dohh:

Yes maca is apparently good for both men and women in regulating hormones and promoting fertility. I've tried it and it gives you a lot of energy aswell BUT it tastes bloody rank!

Inositol can induce ovulation, I've seen some studies about it and read a lot of good stuff about it on another forum (soul cysters for ppl with PCOS, I don't have PCOS that I know of but I'm just a weirdo forum stalker lol)

I did take it this cycle because I was scared it might take me ages to O cos i just came off bcp but only a couple of times and I did O a couple of days earlier than I would have expected to. Not that you can really predict anything after coming of the pill anyway so who knows. 

Obviously as you said, you don't need any help, you are just in a different place in your cycle but its still good to know stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

Thank you for the info though!! Definitely better to know this kind of stuff than not. :D

Hahaha I know what you mean about forum stalking...I spend far too much time on here!

I will see how I go this cycle with temping (see if I ovulate when I think I do) and if it seems all good I will continue as is. If anything is off or I don't ovulate...it is definitely something I will look at!


----------



## k8k8

I'm from Tasmania, Australia!!!! Land of the Tasmanian Devil!!! 

No symptoms as yet, apart from grumpiness and heartburn, but they are not unusual for me!!! LOL!

Only 4 dpo, so not really on the look out yet... 

I've never heard of maca, maybe not available in Aus?


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

How early are you guys going to test for BFP's? AF is suppose to come on the 8th! I'm getting excited but nervous to test too early. I'm dreading testing and it be a BFN.


----------



## chilliepepper

im going to test on the day af is dues so the 11th i think....im 7 dpo now so to early to test?


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I just was reading this website. Its helpful in seeing the statistics about DPO and when to test!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/when-to-take-a-pregnancy-test.php


----------



## la estrella

JRscorpio8 said:


> la estrella said:
> 
> 
> At almost 3dpo now feel like im liking the tww less and less. I used to feel soo good while waiting, like "This is it I know it soon ill be buying baby clothes and shoppin for cribs and strollers", thats how it was the first few months anyway, now I feel more nervous and am constantly preparing for disappointment. Anyone else feel this way?
> 
> :cry: la estrella sorry to hear it's getting you down. How long have you been trying now (sorry if you have said before). Do you have any diagnosed problems. I'm feeling excited this month because it is my 1st month but I'm not all that hopeful about getting the BFP. I know if it takes me longer than 3 or 4 months I will start to worry.
> 
> 
> Thanks JRscorpio.:hugs:This we'll be out 6th month trying. My obgyn says she wont refer to fertility specialist until we've had a year of trying. So far I have been diagnosed with Vitamin D deficiency. The Dr. didn't directly correlate it with our struggle to get pregnant, but after doing some research of my own I've found that Vitamin D deficiency could have a hand in infertility. I was put on a Vit D supplement and sunlight regimen and go back to doc in Nov. to see if its working.
> I'm glad you are feeling excited and really you should be hopeful every month, we all should actually, because every month is another step closer to having the child you want so badly. Hopefully I will perk up soon and realize I am doing my best to have a child. Having a thread like this for support really helps. :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## skeet9924

I'll try to wait lol..af is due on the 13th


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

How is everyone today?

So I am 5dpo today and I know it is way to early for symptoms but when I was at the gym last night I had cramping and when I got home I had quite a bit of cm in my pants (sorry tmi). This is quite strange for me because I don't get cm ever! My brain is working overtime now!

This is where I need to control myself and not get carried away lol.


----------



## xvmomovx

I think I am going to test on the 12th as I am due the 12th or 13th!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey hun..I'm 5dpo can i join you :) x


----------



## JRscorpio8

You sure can babydeabreu! When are you gonna test? I'm 5DPO too!

I want to wait til the15th but AF is due 12th so I will probably test then if it doesn't show. I did think tho that I could maybe just test on 10DPO with an OPK cos I have loads of them and it's not exactly cheating cos its not a preg test lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

And MrsBea, I don't have any symptoms. Like, ANY!! 

Last night my cat started crying in the middle of the night so I half woke up and called her and she came running upstairs and curled up on my tummy and went to sleep!!! Is it a sign??! I mostly dream every night about babies or pregnancy and sometimes just double pink lines!!! I think I am truly becoming obsessed!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> You sure can babydeabreu! When are you gonna test? I'm 5DPO too!
> 
> I want to wait til the15th but AF is due 12th so I will probably test then if it doesn't show. I did think tho that I could maybe just test on 10DPO with an OPK cos I have loads of them and it's not exactly cheating cos its not a preg test lol

great stuff :)

Well i was naughty and tested yesterday which thinking about it i dont know why cos its way to early but having alot of symptoms i thought hummm maybe just maybe...but what awolly i got bfn lol 

so i may test either on 10dpo (or this weekend) depending how eger again i get lol and if still no joy the 12th :) 

How you feeling tho? tired? twinges? cramps? hungry? fullup? bloated? moody? cos thats all me right now lol good luck to you hun xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm not really feeling anything at all!
I'm hoping that's a good sign because normally when I'm NOT pregnant, THAT'S when I get all the symptoms lool :haha:

Ohhh I've just been on Ebay buying loads of pregnancy tests :dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

lol what test did you buy?

ive got about 50 step one test, so you can see why it was another reason why i did a test lol


----------



## Elhaym

I feel full of a cold today and have a sore throat but that's not a symptom, my OH had it and has given it to me! :dohh:

JRScorpio it's still early you've loads of time for symptoms! I didn't notice anything until 10 DPO last time xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

I a nice selection box, all cheapies tho lol

Ah Elhaym lets hope he's given you another baby aswell then! Thanks for the 10DPO tip too, I'll relax for 5 days :)


----------



## jo14

i tested today at 6 dpo obviously a negative. But my dizzy head that came in the night lasted all through af last time. So thats not good. But feel sick and very tired today


----------



## JRscorpio8

I don't know if you are on it but I was stalking a thread about dizzyness around 6/7dpo and loads of them have turned out with BFPs!! So looks like that's a really good symptom if your having it! xx


----------



## jo14

oh that would be so good. But this was when i woke in the night like a moment of dizzyness and i had it last month when on af. But then again af not due till a week today so will try to stay positive lol


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies i caved and tested yesterday..bfn of course but I had to satisfy the need...I dont have a ton of symptons besides the ovulation spotting that happened on saturday ( which never happens to me) and crampy yesterday... Hope all this is a good sign..I'm going to try and hold off until next week to test...knowing me Monday will be my limit lol


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck Skeet!!! :D

Do any of you ladies chart? This is my first month temping and I'm wondering if the dip I had in temp on CD10 is the pre-ov dip? My temp is the highest it's been since CD6 and I'm wondering if that means I've O'd or about to Ov?!

I think I mucked my timings up. The reason I started temping is because I'm not entirely sure when I Ov (opks never show a positive). Gutted that I think I've missed my window and am out another round... :(


----------



## Elhaym

Looking at your chart you have started getting fertile CM so might not have O'd yet - keep temping and hopefully you will get crosshairs in a few days. it might take a couple of cycles to get to know your body and what is normal for you. Keep BDing for now! :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

I'm not positive about the whole charting thing..I tried it once it just frusterated me....it does kind of look like you ov earlier in your cycle... 

You never know though...my gf was ttc for almost a year...the only month she didnt get a positive opk she got pregnant..so dont count yourself out yet


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks for the replies ladies! We were planning to bd every day from CD12-CD15 to make sure there was plenty going on up there before and after Ov but yeah, not sure I've timed it correctly. Sigh.

We will just keep dtd because it's fun ;) and I will just cross my fingers (and not my legs) and hope that my temping shows I Ov later than I thought.

My CM is going from watery to EWCM today so hoping that means I'm in with a shot!


----------



## Elhaym

Sounds good! remember charting can only show when you've ov'd after the event, so keep BDing until you know for sure! EWCM is a good sign, hope you catch the egg :)


----------



## skeet9924

I'd say bd every day..if not every other day...I was reading that, that is the best way to get preg...just bd every other day through out your entire cycle and that way you will not miss it ....


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, guess I just saw a rise and freaked out! Wish charting wasn't retrospective!

How are you doing at 7dpo?


----------



## Elhaym

I'm OK, feeling tired and have a stuffy nose but OH has a cold so I'm probably getting that from him! This next week is going to go very slowly, not testing till AF is due on the 11th :)


----------



## Wilsey

The two week crawl...

Not long to go though! I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Lol 2 week crawl. I feel u! I'm now 5 & 3/4DPO


----------



## skeet9924

:loopy: <----- how I am feeling about this tww


----------



## Wilsey

Wish I was some kind of DPO....

All the waiting is such a killer. Wait for AF to go away. Wait to O. Wait to see if AF shows up. Booooo!!


----------



## Elhaym

Just wish we could all go to sleep for the 2ww and wake up with a BFP :sleep:

edit - I agree Wilsey it's really a 4/5 or more week wait isn't it? Even when AF finally arrives you then have the wait to O which is usually even longer! Arrgh!


----------



## Wilsey

It's a blessing to have a slightly shorter cycle (assuming I don't have an LP defect). Even those few days less makes it a little bit better.

All about distractions. I'm baking a lot haha.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Elhaym said:


> Just wish we could all go to sleep for the 2ww and wake up with a BFP :sleep:
> 
> edit - I agree Wilsey it's really a 4/5 or more week wait isn't it? Even when AF finally arrives you then have the wait to O which is usually even longer! Arrgh!

cheesh...now that would be a dream come true..:rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay ladies who's supose to :test: on Aug.12 you all supose to wait :rofl: but i see you couldn't lol:haha:


----------



## JRscorpio8

But the 12th is ages away!!! :brat:

I have ordered some cheapie hpt's off the internet but I won't use them for a while. Luckily from tomorrow I'm going to be really busy at work until Sunday night so that will kill some time. I did say that I might let myself do an OPK on Monday just as a treat so I can wee on something lol :haha::blush:


----------



## 35_Smiling

JRscorpio8 said:


> But the 12th is ages away!!! :brat:
> 
> I have ordered some cheapie hpt's off the internet but I won't use them for a while. Luckily from tomorrow I'm going to be really busy at work until Sunday night so that will kill some time. I did say that I might let myself do an OPK on Monday just as a treat so I can wee on something lol :haha::blush:

 
:rofl: omg your killing me here :rofl:


----------



## JRscorpio8

And it all started off so sensibly.......................


----------



## jo14

im now waiting till sunday at ten dpo. Then tue and everyday till af arrives or does not lol. I got my fix out the way this afternoon lol


----------



## mummygabby

Hi ladies, i got positive ovulation on the 1st and 2nd of august how long should i leave it til i test


----------



## skeet9924

well if you want a ton of :bfn: like we seem to want..start testing away lol....beyond that wait about 10 dpo before you start testing..even then is still early


----------



## 35_Smiling

i think its too early for me to :test: i think i am about 7dpo....that means the eggie is only arrived in my uterus and hasnt implanted yet. So I know I will get a :bfn: so I will just wait till next week Friday when :af: is due. Now whos with me.:rofl: that means no :test:ing :rofl:


----------



## Wilsey

Did an opk and although it's not a positive the line is so much darker compared to the two I did yesterday. I'd say it's like 80% the darkness of the control line. I'm taking it as a positive and bding today and the next three days!

I don't think DH will mind...at...all... :D


----------



## la estrella

Hi girls

I have a question for anyone who can answer. I had a positive opk July 29th, 30th and 31th. then a negative the evening of the 31st so i assumed I had ovulated and was finished which is why i had posted i thought I was about 2dpo. then just out of curiosity and for fun (lets face it peeing on stuff is fun for us TTC'ers) I did another OPK on Aug 2nd and it was positive again.:shrug: Any idea what this means?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wilsey said:


> Did an opk and although it's not a positive the line is so much darker compared to the two I did yesterday. I'd say it's like 80% the darkness of the control line. I'm taking it as a positive and bding today and the next three days!
> 
> I don't think DH will mind...at...all... :D

 
Wilsey get your :sex: on! Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

la estrella said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I have a question for anyone who can answer. I had a positive opk July 29th, 30th and 31th. then a negative the evening of the 31st so i assumed I had ovulated and was finished which is why i had posted i thought I was about 2dpo. then just out of curiosity and for fun (lets face it peeing on stuff is fun for us TTC'ers) I did another OPK on Aug 2nd and it was positive again.:shrug: Any idea what this means?

wow no clue sorry but i would :sex: just in case. good luck


----------



## Wilsey

Is it possilbe for your body to produce LH and then not ovulate, only to produce more LH later in the month and ovulate then? GOOGLE time!!!!


----------



## steffyr

35_smiling i am 7dpo today also. I realli want to test, but am determined not to until at least 12dpo. Good luck xx xx


----------



## chilliepepper

hey i poas last night and this morning with bfn's lol god im inpatients. good luck to akk, i can test on the 11th when af is due


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies :)

Loooks like i'm not the only one thats seems to of gone a little Kooocoooo in this TWW lol i have decided to wait now untill the weekend to test...i'm going to try hard to not think about it and just wait(try) lol :)

Gd luck ladies...sending you lots of babydust:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im testing on the 6th well thats when AF is due if thats not
to early to be added :)! x


----------



## JRscorpio8

Becyboo__x said:


> Im testing on the 6th well thats when AF is due if thats not
> to early to be added :)! x

No, course not! We want loads of BFP's!!!!! At least we only have to wait 2 days for yours, we are all getting bored waiting for something to happen lol :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I need some confidence boost i think! Had :bfn: all time up to yet but it
is still early.. but had AF cramps this morning :shrug: well what i thought 
but nothing of it and now they've gone iv just got loads of gas (sorry tmi)
but i think thats the cause of the pains i keep getting! but i really hope AF stays
away.. last cycle it was 2days late which made me get excited :(

Oh and how you said you came off the pill? I did June i think it was i had 2 cylces of
trying.. but last cycle i was 2 days late and had AF.. does it affect cycles after coming
off it? or does it go back to normal or should it by now


----------



## JRscorpio8

There is no point getting disheartened by BFN if you are testing too early because you know you are testing too early but you are doing it anyway! Just from reading threads on here, you can see that a BFN can change very quickly into a BFP in just a day. Some people have said they never got BFP until 2 weeks after their missed period!!!!!! That would be so annoying!! But worth it in the end :)

With coming off the pill I think everyone is different (sorry, I hate it when I get that answer cos it doesn't tell you anything but it's true!). I have read that you are more likely to have irregular cycles after coming off the pill if you had irregular cycles before you went on it. I think I O'd 16/17 days after taking my last pill so I would expect AF on the 12th Aug (obviously I don't want it to turn up tho!) The hormones come out of your body pretty much straight away but your body has to get used to making it's own hormones again which might explain why your AF was a couple of days late last month. Bless yyou I would have been so excited too :( 

Fingers crossed for this month :) xxxx


----------



## helen0381

Hi ladies!

I'm 3dpo today, although I could have ov'd on Sunday so could be 4dpo. Today I'm having pains in my hips and tops of my legs. Also having cramps and feel a bit sicky. Anyone else experiencing similar symptoms? Xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

JRscorpio8 said:


> There is no point getting disheartened by BFN if you are testing too early because you know you are testing too early but you are doing it anyway! Just from reading threads on here, you can see that a BFN can change very quickly into a BFP in just a day. Some people have said they never got BFP until 2 weeks after their missed period!!!!!! That would be so annoying!! But worth it in the end :)
> 
> With coming off the pill I think everyone is different (sorry, I hate it when I get that answer cos it doesn't tell you anything but it's true!). I have read that you are more likely to have irregular cycles after coming off the pill if you had irregular cycles before you went on it. I think I O'd 16/17 days after taking my last pill so I would expect AF on the 12th Aug (obviously I don't want it to turn up tho!) The hormones come out of your body pretty much straight away but your body has to get used to making it's own hormones again which might explain why your AF was a couple of days late last month. Bless yyou I would have been so excited too :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for this month :) xxxx

I know i always do it i can't help but test early specially as some tests say 6days early and 4 days early! :dohh: but i didn't know with my 1st till like 8 weeks :dohh: .. and with the 2nd im sure it was like 12dpo it was definatly before i was due AF.. but i got dark lines then and 2-3 week on digi! .. but both them times were from not properley trying just going with the flow i guess.. but it worked! this time was more like NTNP but we BD'ed alot more and it seems to work out very positive! but im unsure why a test isn't showing it must be the levels or iv missed out this cycle seems odd though!

Im never late or early im usually on time and its always 5 days long.. 
so if something chances i know somethings going on :lol:

Fx'ed for you too!! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

helen0381 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm 3dpo today, although I could have ov'd on Sunday so could be 4dpo. Today I'm having pains in my hips and tops of my legs. Also having cramps and feel a bit sicky. Anyone else experiencing similar symptoms? Xxx

I had it early on alot of CM and pains but the pains went 
and iv just got them back again now still have CM though 
just not as much its more like lotion type stuff :shrug:
x


----------



## sadie

It is so hard to not symptom spot, but JR i agree with you completely.... Pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF symptoms, so theyre really an sucky way to get people's hopes up! Ive been trying to lay low... Trying to not post as much, although i do check in and read what everyone is writing from time to time.

The tww is a double edged sword..... I want aug 14 to arrive already, but at the same time that means The arrival of the end of summer and back to work (teaching) for me. UGH! Now if i am pregnant, the summer and winter could hurry on by, for all i care! FX!


----------



## Elhaym

Morning all, 8 DPO and bugger all going on! x


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how is everyone feeling??

im 6DPO and going crazy......im testing tomorrow lol i have to, i NEED to


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

6dpo here as well icca, nothing much going on just the usual post O pre AF sore bbs and reflux.

:coffee:


----------



## Srbjbex

Icca19 said:


> hey girls how is everyone feeling??
> 
> im 6DPO and going crazy......im testing tomorrow lol i have to, i NEED to

Hello! i'm feeling absolutely fed up with waiting! This feels like the longest 2 weeks ever!! 

I'm due to test on the 10th when Af is due and am trying to hold out till then.....


----------



## Icca19

well my boobs hurt more than the usual AF hurting, i really hope this is a good sign!!

:dust:


----------



## wishingfor3rd

i haven't posted here in a while but i have been reading everything you girls are going through/experiencing. i must say you guys are giving me the power to not go out and buy a test cause i dont want to be dissapointed!! ;o) i am now 5dpo and bbs are sore(not nipples) like a sharp pin pricky feeling on and of and mildly tender all day, headache yesterday(so far not today) im hoping that is a good sign cause i usually never get headaches until the four days leading up to :af: , i had very vivid dreams last night( i am a at home daycare provider and i dreampt that the father of one of the children tried to kiss me!) and i am sooo not attracted to him at all! the last time i was pregnant(and before i found out) i dreampt that i cut my daughters leg with a knife!! so at least this dream wasn't that bad :o) and ive been having just a constant dull achy crampy pain in uterus and lower back since 3dpo! oh and a stuufy/dry nose since yesterday? good luck ladies in trying not to test and i hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Icca19

me too with the weird vivid dreams!


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

My only symptom seems to be the hormone rush. I normally one week before AF comes have a day or two of extreme irritability.... which was yesterday! Everything and everyone just set me off. But out of nowhere last night I just started crying!!! I just felt blah/blue and couldn't stop. FX its a good sign either that or AF is messing with bad and she is just around the corner!! Today I am 9 DPO and AF should be come 8/9th.


----------



## Icca19

your good to test now!!
FRER says 5 days before your expected period!!


----------



## JulieG818

I'm 7dpo and am having cramping and bad gas.
This is our first time (3rd month trying) pre-seed. Anyone have luck with this? The wait is torture!!!


----------



## skeet9924

I used preseed this month.. Hopefully it works. I had weird vivid dreams last night to!! I had a dream that I got my bfp .. But then I got really mad at my oh and left him.., but it wasn't my oh at all .. It was my ex!! Soo bizzare!! I would never leave my oh .. So it freaked me out!! Kind of glad when I was so mad I was picturing my ex in my dream :haha:


----------



## JRscorpio8

LADIES!!!! I Missed you!! I managed to stay off the forum for like 10 WHOLE HOURS!!! :hugs:

Oh there is nothing like being busy to make the time fly. I had a training day for some summer work I'm going to be doing, then I got lost in London one way systems for an hour and a half, then I went to see a friend (who is not in on my TTC secret so no baby talk there!). I am 6DPO and it is the end of the day so nearly 7DPO so I really feel like I'm finally getting somewhere!!! :haha:

Hmmmm symptoms, well I am feeling a bit gassy (but then who doesn't sometimes? :blush:) and a bit bloated. I have actually been feeling a bit sick today too, not majorly so. I had yogurt and oats for breakfast then felt a bit sick (I like healthy food so thats not why lol) then I didn't get to eat all day because of being so busy and I felt like I was being stabbed in the stomach which doesn't normally happen when I'm too busy to eat. When I (finally) go to my friends house she took pity on me and fed me and I started feeling sick again (she is a very good cook I assure you so it's not her fault!). Reading too much into it?? My OH has come over all poorly this morning but he has coldy symptoms not sicky ones so I don't think it's anything to do with his lurgies.
Oh and I have 3 big fat spots on my face. I mean BIG FAT SPOTS. However I couldn't really say that is due to anything cos as I mentioned in an earlier post, that's one of the reasons I went on bcp in the 1st place so naturally now I'm off it they are probably just coming back with a vengeance :growlmad: 

I am going to be really busy over the next three days working so it is going to be hard for me to symptom spot all day and make up stuff in my head which is a GOOD thing! By the time I've got time to start obsessing again on Monday morning I will be 10DPO... how exciting!!! I will obviously be checking in here every evening though. And of course as soon as anyone gets even a WHIFF of a BFP then I wanna know about it :happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Do any of you ladies use opks?

The last three were taken last night about 8pm (I got a bit pee happy and was just happy to see some pink on there, so kept dipping opks :dohh:)

I did another one with FMU out of curiosity and it is about the same darkness. Going to take one at 11am-12pm today and another around 4pm.

Do you think it's looking positive though? :thumbup:

Last month I got only the faint lines (becuase there is always a bit in the system). 

Will post another picture of my latest ones tonight.
 



Attached Files:







DSC04441.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 22









DSC04443.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Elhaym

They're not positive but getting there! Keep testing today! :)


----------



## JRscorpio8

They are looking good Wilsey, hope you been BD'in!! I know they say positive is when the test line is the same or darker than the control line but I've read loads of posts where people said that by them rules, they NEVER had a positive OPK even tho they tested every day and they still got pregnant (so they obviously did ovulate at some point!).

As you said there is always a small level of LH in the system which is why faint lines aren't positive, but maybe some women are more sensitive to certain hormones than others, so that what might not be a strong enough surge for one woman to be able to ovulate may be strong enough for another?? In which case an OPK might show not positive when in fact a woman is about to ovulate? Not saying that's the case, just wondering out loud.

Anywhooooo, some of yours are quite dark, especially the last three. I bet they get darker in a few hours.


----------



## Wilsey

Based on previous months (purely on CM) I have estimated that I should O on CD14 and I am CD13 today. So I think the opks are gearing up for a positive but I don't know if I have enough LH to make that happen. I'm also temping so that should show me when I actually did.

Either way we are bding from CD12-CD15 - hopefully that should cover it :D

Thanks for your help! xx


----------



## k8k8

Keep up the good work Wilsey!!!! Sounds like you're nearly ready to O!!! Hope you catch it just in time! x

Hey - I'm 6 dpo today, is that too early for like, major nausea?!?!?


----------



## JRscorpio8

k8k8 said:


> Hey - I'm 6 dpo today, is that too early for like, major nausea?!?!?

I don't know but I'm 7DPO, I just woke up, and I feel sick to my stomach. 
I'm so happy I'm sick! How weird is that lol Wish I didn't have to go to work tho.....


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

7 dpo for me as well. 

I am going to opposite to you guys though I was feeling a bit yucky the last couple of days but today I have woken up the 3 major spots I got during O are gone and I feel fine and dandy! Bizarrely my temp went down yesterday and stayed down (still above cover line but down at 36.37, cover is 36.29) so who knows what is going on with me.

Although as I type I am getting crampy feelings in my tummy, I really am beginning to feel like a crazy person with all this symptoms spotting.


----------



## jo14

im 8dpo today. Got a bfn. With first response and fmu. I know its still early and should not have tested but could not resist. But no symptoms other than on and off af cramps so prob not this month. Due on wed. So might test again sunday at ten dpo.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well im still in as far as i know .. will have to see if AF shows 
tomorrow or if shes late i guess :shrug: 
Had very faint pink when wiping yesterday barely anything.. and
then again tiny blood streaks in clear fluid.. but that was it and nothing
today just normal no pains or anything


----------



## k8k8

Wilsey - I thought I'd mention too - I used OPKs and got 'faint positives' for about 2 days before getting my 'proper' positive. 

Then the proper positive stayed around for three days...!!! So hopefully you're bodies gearing up and you'll start seeing some dark lines soon!!!


----------



## seanelle

Hey everyone am new to Baby and Bump altogether and i would love company in pplaying the waitin game lol....i am now 12dpo with a few symptoms that have me soooooooo confused. I am trying sooo hard not to test until after af is late(if she is)....but can someone help ease my mind in telling me if my symptoms sound promising pls...:winkwink:

1-4dpo: Exhaustion, its like my body'll automatically shut dwn at 7 or 8 religiously

5-8dpo: have been really gassy, moody, an increase in salivation (ewww), no cramps tho:nope:did i mention i have been realllly gassy (from every end lol), not much cm either, have been eating quite a bit lately, alwaysssssss thirsty (i mean this thirst is unquenchable)

9-12dpo: still gassy, sore nipples (more sore at 9 an 10dpo, an one nipple is darker than the other is that even normal??) skin got really oily, i havent been temping but my body has been so warm lately that sometimes i cant rub any part of myself together cuz its so warm, still spitting alot too, slight twinges an little cramps here n there not like af cramps really slight....almost a little pinchy feeling

What do you guys think???:shrug:


----------



## seanelle

oh yea i forgot to mention that my pee is also really dark now and strong in odor sorry if tmi


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds good!! When do u plan om testing?


----------



## seanelle

i plan on testing on the 8th or 9th wen af is due, but am trying soo hard not to test today, but the longer i stay on the site the more i crave a test lolol


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I know the feeling.. I'm only 6dpo and want to test.. But I'm trying really hard to wait.. I hate bfn


----------



## marmar

MY:witch: is due on the 11th. I have no symptoms, as of yet, and so it may be a new run for me. That will make it month 2 onto 3. It is really nice to be able to have some friends to join on this journey.:flower:


----------



## seanelle

i really really hope i that she doesnt show the hubby an i want a baby sooo bad.....an i hate testing early especially after my m/c in april....i scares me, to test but its really addicting lol


----------



## Elhaym

I'm waiting till AF is due too, after an MC really don't want to see a BFP then have AF arrive, I'd rather not know! x


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hiya new peeps! I've put you on the testing list and we are all gonna get BFP's!!! Skeet, when are you going to test, well lol when SHOULD you test?!

I don't feel sick anymore, maybe I imagined it? TMI alert but I have suddenly been having loads of yellowish, slightly stretchy CM. 

God, I just wanna be knocked up already. -_-


----------



## jo14

i had a dream of being chased by a shark last nite and felt sick this afternoon. Other than my bfn this morning nothing else


----------



## JRscorpio8

I told you to wait missy!!! yeah I keep having dreams either about babies, pregnancy or just lines!! lol


----------



## jo14

i know you were right lol as i have been down all day now. I knew i was being silly but its so hard to wait lol. Promise to wait till sunday now. And then tue. Lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

well everyother day is better than every day lol :)


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Girls I caved today too! :( Of course it was a BFN. Hopefully that just means I'm too early. And naturally the DH wasn't happy that I wasted the money. Lol.


----------



## JRscorpio8

naughty lil froggy!!! U got 5 days yet!!! Are you having any symptoms? x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I am but they are all similar to my AF syptoms. UGH!!


----------



## jo14

frogy i dont tell my other half i hide the tests lol told him the first one i will do is sunday


----------



## 35_Smiling

now that is funny....i guess i should :test: too been no one is waiting:haha: :rofl: you all of bad influence with the waiting game :rofl:

I still have 5 days to go:brat::hissy::devil:. I am cd25 10dpo.


----------



## k8k8

IDK if its too early, but I just did TWO tests and they both showed up very very light pink lines. Used Lullaby Conceptions EPT. I've been checking about evap lines and apparently they have no colour... These lines def have colour.

I'm about 8dpo today...

Now I'm dreading having AF show up even more... Sigh... WHy do we do this to ourselves?!?!? lol!


----------



## girlnboots

show us!

and i'm testing whenever my ics finally get here...projected arrival is the 10-15, so i'll be right here with you guys! tons of symptoms this cycle, so we'll see! FX for us all!


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

Tested today at 16DPO. BFN. 

Today is CD33. My cycles sometimes go as long as 35. I know I still have a chance, but I feel like I'm out. 

I even bought some Preseed while I was at Walgreen's tonight. I'm going to be ready for this next cycle!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

k8k8 said:


> IDK if its too early, but I just did TWO tests and they both showed up very very light pink lines. Used Lullaby Conceptions EPT. I've been checking about evap lines and apparently they have no colour... These lines def have colour.

OMG OMG!!! :happydance: def post a pic!!



girlnboots said:


> i'm testing whenever my ics finally get here...projected arrival is the 10-15, so i'll be right here with you guys! tons of symptoms this cycle, so we'll see! FX for us all!

How many DPO are you? at least the postman is preventing you from testing too early! FX'd :)



LovinMyHubstr said:


> Tested today at 16DPO. BFN.
> 
> Today is CD33. My cycles sometimes go as long as 35. I know I still have a chance, but I feel like I'm out.
> 
> I even bought some Preseed while I was at Walgreen's tonight. I'm going to be ready for this next cycle!!

There is still hope! I hope I have done it this cycle but if I haven't I'm going all out next cycle; the heavy artillery is coming out lol :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

5 dpo, i think. My Opk was positive Tuesday....but Sunday, I felt those all too familiar pains on each side by my hips. I figured that was quite a gap between the two, so I'm going by Sunday. I suppose its better to text a few days late than almost a week early!


----------



## k8k8

JRScorpio - I dont want to jinx myself quite yet, so I might do an FMU test in the morning and see what it comes up as...!!!

But I'm quietly excited!!! :smile:


----------



## k8k8

Lovinmyhubstr - this was my first month using preseed, even if it didnt help, it was great to use... (TMI!)


----------



## jo14

think i will be out. I woke up this morning with one of my big hard under skin spots which i always get before af never any other time. And no sore boobies or anything. Bummer. Never mind. Oh and can someone help i got my positive opk on thursday 28 july how many dpo am i. I thought 9 is this correct.


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning ladies,

8dpo for me today, tested yesterday on a hceapie BFN. Bought a couple of FRERs yesterday so might test tom :argh:.

k8k8 - Looks promising I have my fx'd for you hun. Hopefully our 1st BFP yay.

jo14 - If you o'd on that day then yep 9dpo.


----------



## twickywabbit

I am still waiting (5 days late, still BFN) so, I'll wait with you. :flower:


----------



## Wilsey

Only 1dpo! Wish I was further along - seriously hoping this is the month!


----------



## jo14

i got another bfn at 9 dpo said i would not test today god im hopeless. Used an asda test which are ment to be sensitive. Maybe tomorrow but i really should save my money as dont think its this month.


----------



## Elhaym

jo14 said:


> i got another bfn at 9 dpo said i would not test today god im hopeless. Used an asda test which are ment to be sensitive. Maybe tomorrow but i really should save my money as dont think its this month.

Nooooo! Resist! RESIST! You're not out till AF arrives hun :hugs:

k8k8 I really hope it's your BFP! xx


----------



## jo14

i know but would have thought it would have shown by now and got af symptoms so think she will show early next week


----------



## steffyr

jo14 - i am also 9dpo today. i also did a test even tho I said I would wait til at least 12dpo!! BFN. Jus couldn't help myself x


----------



## 35_Smiling

k8k8 said:


> IDK if its too early, but I just did TWO tests and they both showed up very very light pink lines. Used Lullaby Conceptions EPT. I've been checking about evap lines and apparently they have no colour... These lines def have colour.
> 
> I'm about 8dpo today...
> 
> Now I'm dreading having AF show up even more... Sigh... WHy do we do this to ourselves?!?!? lol!

 
:rofl: i know but what can we say. Good luck to you and all the best.:happydance:

I am dying to test but when i look at the prices for one hpt first response here in Bermuda it cost $11.75 for one test. So I will wait until i miss my cycle first.


----------



## Ecclet

Can I join ovulated day 12 on third round of clomid 50 Mg and had progesterone level 45.6 but all bfn but have tingling nipples and back ache and nausea really hoping for my bfp really soon !!!


----------



## Ecclet

Af or bfp due on 12 aug


----------



## Angelika

Hi Ladies!

i'm new here, i'll fill you in on a bit of my history. Me and my DP (of 2 years)only decided to start trying a month ago, as i'm 39 next Jan and this would be our first child, he is 32. I've had that clock ticking and I feel I can't wait any longer and he is ready too now thankfully. 

I have been pregnant before but lost baby on week 16 to a Molar pregnancy that took me 2 years to get over. That was 5 years ago now, with a different partner, I moved back home (took quite a few steps back in life) to make myself better and to move on. 

Anyways... my AF is due around the 10th / 11th. BUT I have those feelings.. and massive veins in my bubbs, sorry i'm a bit rusty with the accronyms at the mo :) they seem huge too! I've been very tired, headaches (which i very rarely get) had loads of gas and feeling bloated. Tested today with a Poundland special but was :bfn: :( I kind of feel today that signs have subsided a bit... my last AV was July 16th and my cycles are short, 24 / 26 days with the last 3 months i've been charting. 

Anyways I hope thats enough info and :dust: to all trying!! 

P.S. i'm a little scared posting because of my past history with the Molar, and my age! I'm sure after reading through alot of posts on this website that you will all be lovely :) XXX


----------



## JRscorpio8

Ecclet said:


> Af or bfp due on 12 aug

Hi Ecclet, welcome to the thread! You still have 6 days for your HCG to build up and turn that bfn into a BFP!!!




Angelika said:


> P.S. i'm a little scared posting because of my past history with the Molar, and my age! I'm sure after reading through alot of posts on this website that you will all be lovely :) XXX

There are ladies of every age and with every experience on this forum so there is no need to be afraid here! I'm sorry about your molar pregnancy but it's good that you are now feeling better in yourself and are ready to try again. Them symptoms are looking good! Welcome to the thread :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## eoinandconor

Ecclet said:


> Af or bfp due on 12 aug

 me too :):flower:


----------



## Ecclet

eoinandconor said:


> Ecclet said:
> 
> 
> Af or bfp due on 12 aug
> 
> me too :):flower:Click to expand...

Finger crossed we get our bfp have u had any symptoms xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

eoinandconor said:


> Ecclet said:
> 
> 
> Af or bfp due on 12 aug
> 
> me too :):flower:Click to expand...

me three! :yipee: wishing us all a big fat :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## skeet9924

Me four!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Me five!!!


----------



## Ecclet

Has anyone used a clear blue monitor this month I did got my flashy egg on 10 and 11 and I use sticks to and they where positive to my monitor is flashing m this morning so guessing I should be getting af early only second month of using it last month had a month of highs no eggs .... Any advice ? Xx


----------



## Ecclet

skeet9924 said:


> Me four!!!

How do u get the predictions please :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

Ecclet said:


> Has anyone used a clear blue monitor this month I did got my flashy egg on 10 and 11 and I use sticks to and they where positive to my monitor is flashing m this morning so guessing I should be getting af early only second month of using it last month had a month of highs no eggs .... Any advice ? Xx

I think after the first cycle it is more accurate as it gets to know your cycle, I think many women only get highs the first cycle as it's not used to your hormone levels. If you got the 2 eggs this cycle that's great!

Hope AF stays away! If you ovulated a bit earlier this cycle it means AF will be due earlier too so you can test sooner, yay! :D x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im out AF came slowly


----------



## Elhaym

Becyboo__x said:


> Im out AF came slowly

Bloody AF! Sorry chick :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Becyboo__x said:


> Im out AF came slowly

sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## 35_Smiling

its it Thursday, August 12 yet?? :rofl:


----------



## skeet9924

Becyboo__x said:


> Im out AF came slowly

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Ecclet said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Me four!!!
> 
> How do u get the predictions please :happydance:Click to expand...

I got the one from gail on ebay she goes by the name psychic 123 ..to get one from jenny..just google jenny renny


----------



## skeet9924

LOL i have a question for you ladies....how do you quote more then on person in a response?? stupid me I always have to do more then one post to respond..


----------



## JRscorpio8

Becyboo__x said:


> Im out AF came slowly

 :hugs:


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:


> LOL i have a question for you ladies....how do you quote more then on person in a response?? stupid me I always have to do more then one post to respond..

I don't know how anyone elses does it but I have the thread open in two different tabs on my computer then I can just copy and paste across as much as I want!:thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhh ok thanks!!! Hopefully that will work..i dont like having to leave four or five posts lol..

I dont know if this is a good thing or a bad thing ladies..but I have no symptoms ... It is making it easy not to want to test....I just dont feel pregnant..I know its early...but I just am so afraid of getting that bfn


----------



## LouiseClare

Can I wait with everyone please. AF is due on 12th. I came off the BCP about a year ago and i'm still waiting for a BFP. 
I've haven't really had any symptoms, apart from sore boobs. I did test today and got a BFN, I know it's early so i'm not going to get too disheartened about it.


----------



## 35_Smiling

LouiseClare said:


> Can I wait with everyone please. AF is due on 12th. I came off the BCP about a year ago and i'm still waiting for a BFP.
> I've haven't really had any symptoms, apart from sore boobs. I did test today and got a BFN, I know it's early so i'm not going to get too disheartened about it.

 
Welcome and good luck to our :bfp: Aug.12:happydance:

my symptoms thus far are sharp cramp like pains on the left side by my ov area (i think anyway), my boobs get these sharp pains here and there and nights they feel weird when I lay on my tummy. I've been getting lower back pains and i am very tired but not sure if thats because i sleep after 11pm. lastly I get dizzy spells now and then but other then that Thursday can't come fast enough...:coffee:


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:


> I dont know if this is a good thing or a bad thing ladies..but I have no symptoms ... It is making it easy not to want to test....I just dont feel pregnant..I know its early...but I just am so afraid of getting that bfn

I keep thinking I have symptoms like constipation, cm and tiredness but when I think about it, they could be easily explained away as pms symptoms :wacko: I did have a couple of days of feeling sick in the week but that seems to have gone so maybe I just had a bug or something lol



LouiseClare said:


> Can I wait with everyone please. AF is due on 12th. I came off the BCP about a year ago and i'm still waiting for a BFP.
> I've haven't really had any symptoms, apart from sore boobs. I did test today and got a BFN, I know it's early so i'm not going to get too disheartened about it.

Welcome to the thread LouiseClaire :flower: We have a lot of girls testing on the 12th so you won't be alone. My AF is due on the 12th to and originally I said I was gonna wait til the 15th to test but it doesn't seem very likely that I will be able to wait lol!


----------



## JRscorpio8

35_Smiling said:


> lastly I get dizzy spells now and then but other then that Thursday can't come fast enough...:coffee:

OOoooh smiling, I read a thread where everyone had dizzy spells and then they all turned out pregnant! Oh man, I wanna be dizzy lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

JRscorpio8 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> lastly I get dizzy spells now and then but other then that Thursday can't come fast enough...:coffee:
> 
> OOoooh smiling, I read a thread where everyone had dizzy spells and then they all turned out pregnant! Oh man, I wanna be dizzy lolClick to expand...

 
:rofl: you are funny jrscorpio8. but if that is true well i sure hope this is my month then. :happydance:


----------



## Srbjbex

I'm out folks
:witch: arrived early

Time to pick myself off the floor and start again. Good luck to the rest of you! 
:cry:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Srbjbex said:


> I'm out folks
> :witch: arrived early
> 
> Time to pick myself off the floor and start again. Good luck to the rest of you!
> :cry:

Sorry hun :hugs: next month is definitely your month :thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

Sorry AF got you Srbjbex :( Onwards to next month, good luck :hugs:


----------



## steffyr

Hi ladies, hows it all going?? 2ww wait is goin soooooo slow. 
My symptoms are cramps, like af and in right groin area since 6dpo. They have eased a bit today. Been feeling a bit bloated and today I am mega tired. But that is all. 
Good luck to everyone xx xx


----------



## butterfly81

Hi everyone - hope you don't mind me gatecrashing! Been loving reading all of your posts! Jrscorpio8 - you make me laugh!:laugh2:

I'm about 4-5 days until af. I haven't been very patient and the last 2 days I've done two tests - both bfn! Boo!

I'm not sure how many dpo I am because a) I haven't done any ovulation tests, and b) my cd can vary 26-28.

Anyway, for a week now I've been getting mild cramping on and off, and my one boob is sore on the side (but I dont know if I might have knocked it without realising - I'm an E cup so they do tend to get in the way - tmi! lol :dohh:) And I've kinda gone off drinking water, and I usually drink alot of it??? What do you reckon - symptoms?

I have got 2 kids already, but with those two pregnancies I wasn't trying neither was I preventing, so I didn't pay any attention to symptoms.

Goodluck everyone x


----------



## jo14

I had bfn at 10dpo today, think im out AF symptoms are rearing there head, im due on on Wed. That was with FMU FRER will leave it till wed or thur now if she does not show but im very unhopeful as im sure it would have shown up by now


----------



## Wilsey

I'm 3dpo (far behind all of you). No symptoms to speak of. My nipples are incredibly sore but have been since O - so not sure if that's why. Haven't had them sore for O before this month though.

That's about it though...


----------



## JRscorpio8

Welcome Butterfly! You're not out the running yet, it was just too early for you to test, especially cos you don't know exactly when AF will be due. I'll put you on our testing list for the 12th (although I know you won't wait that long to test again!) Lotsa :dust: for you.

Jo14, Miss Itesteveryday.com (I said that in my head like webuyanycar.com :haha:) I don't want you getting disheartened. One of the annoying things with symptom spotting is that we know most AF and early Pg symptoms are the same so just because you feel like AF is coming doesn't mean she is! I've stalked all the pregnancy forums and they loads of women say they kept running to the bathroom cos they thought they were coming on but they never did because they were pregnant! AND 10dpo is still to early to get a 100% accurate negative. Chin up girly! :hugs:


----------



## BMIbaby

Hia- never joined one of these forums before but decided to give it a go as DH prob bored of me going on and on and on! Also due AF on 12th August and beginning to over analyse every symptom.


----------



## Wilsey

Fair enough!! What symptoms have you had so far?


----------



## k8k8

Well, I think I'm ready to share this now!!! :happydance:

Today is 10 dpo and this was done with a 10iu EPT with SMU. Darker than the two previous days!!

YAY! :cloud9:

Praying for the rest of the gang to get your BFPs this month or next if you're out for this one... [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Wilsey

Wow!!! Congrats!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## k8k8

I'm feeling a little bit tentative... Because its so early, I'm trying not to get too hopeful...

I hope that doesnt sound too negative...

Feeling okay tho, family has had a tummy bug, which I thought was nausea, but was just a bug...

Few cramps here and there and very tired, but nothing much other than that...


----------



## Wilsey

I know what you mean. It's early days so it's self preservation to not get your hopes up too much.

Good luck and I hope you have a sticky bean!! :D


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## chilliepepper

well 12 dpo and most syptoms have gone away...:(

can officially test on the 11th but may buy a pack of first response and do one in the morning every morning until af due.

am usually suffering with sor bbs this close to af but not as such yet and still having faint nausea, and so so so sleepy....what do you guys think....dizzy when i stand up to fast and crampy and emotional but also could be emotional because had to put beloved dog down on friday

headaches.

maybe?


----------



## chilliepepper

please keep dreadful AF away

scrap the last comment on bbs

(.Y.) quite sore actually

and had bfn yesterday but think the test was invalid because nothing showed up for like 5 minutes so not entirely sure.

10 dpo and will try another test tonight

wish me luck


----------



## Ecclet

Just got a bfn at 13 dpo on a 25 Mg pound shop one think I am going to be out this month :( really thought it was going to be this time :(


----------



## Ecclet

Congrats k8k8 !!!! Good luck !!! Xxx


----------



## TayBabes92

I'm think I'm out this month as well :-( I will test fist thing in the morning but I am having mild cramps n a bad bak pain yesterday n today. Seems like af is coming so I'm not very hopeful. Feeling very tired n run down today n I have hardly done anything. Goodluck to all u other ladies hope u get ur :bfp: this month


----------



## butterfly81

:wacko:3-4 days until AF due - done another test this morning - bfn! I have now used up all 10 One Step tests in the last 2 months of TTC! Lol

i'm going shopping this morning and I think I might buy a first reponse test. I'm driving myself crazy with all this symptom spotting. I need to put my mind at rest once and for all.

As you can tell I have zero patience! Hee hee! 

AND MANY CONGRATS TO K8K8. THROW US ALL SOME BABY DUST. X


----------



## JRscorpio8

k8k8 said:


> Well, I think I'm ready to share this now!!! :happydance:
> 
> Today is 10 dpo and this was done with a 10iu EPT with SMU. Darker than the two previous days!!
> 
> YAY! :cloud9:
> 
> Praying for the rest of the gang to get your BFPs this month or next if you're out for this one... [-o&lt;

*YAAAAAAAYYYY!!! Congratulations!!!!* :happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance:

I'm so happy for you :kiss:


----------



## k8k8

Thanks everyone!!!

Major Baby Dust To Everyone!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Congrats k8k8!!! I have one more day till AF arrives! So far my bbt is staying high. FX so tight!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Sudden urge to go buy Superdrug tests when I am on my lunch break. I am pretty much totally sure it'll be BFN but I want to put myself out of my misery and stop getting my hopes up then I can just wait for AF. I feel fed up and shite today which is also a sign that the witch is on her way to me. ARGH MUST RESIST POAS URGE THOUGH

lilfroggy your chart looks great! FX'd for you :)


----------



## BMIbaby

Glad to read you're all getting on so well!
Since I'm new to this I will give you some background info-

stopped bcp nearly 2 years ago when DH and I decided to TTC

Didn't get my cycle back at all and docs made me wait a year b4 doing anything

Now on clomid 50mg and that has helped restore cycle.

I ovulated this month (Progesterone 42 on Fri) but nurses say lining is thin :-(

They are putting this down to my 'low' BMI (hence the username!)
Really frustrated cos already put on weight to get further into the healthy range and always been slim build. Now been advised to give up all exercise completely by one of the nurses, told to do moderate exercise by another nurse, and consultant said just keep doing exercise at last visit! Currently 9 DPO. Basically have to sit down, eat, wait and do nothing . Got v.v.v light spotting today and convinced AF is coming.
All help/ advice appreciated!


----------



## butterfly81

BMIbaby - stay positive! The bleeding might be IB??:hugs:

With regards the weight thing - are we supposed to be above a certain weight so that we ovulate?? When I got pregnant the last 2 times I was prob around the 8st mark, but after having my second I've gotten smaller and last time I weighed myself I was about 7st 10lb - does anyone think that I might not ovulate as a result?? Eeek! (p.s. I'm only 5'2", hence the small weight)

Think I might be out this month - went and bought a Morrisons preg tests (lol) and still bfn:nope: (I dont think it is really necessary to do 2 tests in one day when AF isn't even due yet!! lol):wacko:


----------



## Elhaym

My BMI is right on the bottom end of average, around 18.5. I'm slightly underweight for my height but I have regular cycles and think I'm ovulating normally. I do find it hard to gain weight and I don't exercise much so even though I'm skinny I'm soft and have no muscle tone!

Butterfly, yes having a low BMI can affect your fertility as your body needs a certain percentage of body fat to be able to produce estrogen effectively - it's why many female athletes stop getting periods as they have no fat on them. I've just put your numbers into a quick BMI calculator and it said 19.8 which is in the normal range so no worries there :)

edit - haha I just bought a 2 pack of superdrug tests... but I am NOT POAS till Thursday! :haha:


----------



## butterfly81

Ah, thanks Elhaym:hugs: Glad to know that (one less thing to worry about lol)

Think I'm going to get some ovulation test thingies for next cycle though, as I'm never really sure when I O. (assuming I'm not already preg but I'm doubtful now) I use the Pink Pad app on my phone which tells me when the 'flowers are blooming' - but who knows whether it's completely accurate).

:dust:


----------



## Elhaym

The apps are good to give you an idea but they work off the idea that everyone has a standard 14 day luteal phase which ovbiously not everyone does! OPKs have been a godsend for me, I love I can wee on a stick and it tells me what my body is doing, LOL.

I use the cheapy ones from amazon - some people say they're hard to use and use the digital ones instead which are great if you can afford them but I'm too skint for that :haha: But I find the cheap ones work great and after a couple of cycles you get to know your body and know when it's a positive for you iykwim?

It also gives you something to do during that boring time between AF leaving and O day! :D


----------



## BMIbaby

Thanks butterfly81!
Still not given up hope but always preparing for the worst- great to read your comments about BMI- very reassuring. I am about 19.5 now and have really worked my way through a lot of celebrations to get to it! If i do get a BFP I might not have any teeth left. My friend said she only weighed 8st when she had her baby. I'm around that now and shorter than her so happy with that. Apparently 20 is the ideal BMI but I think 0.5 is a bit nit-picky. Sorry to add yet another worry! Stay positive everyone 

P.S Gutted that I can't post any smilies yet. Apparently got to make 10 posts first- grrrr


----------



## Ecclet

Has anyone else tested ?


----------



## JRscorpio8

I peed on an OPK today (10dpo) just for fun more than anything. 1 line. :shrug: don't know why I did it really. 

I'm due AF on Fri. I might do a test on Weds if I can get a 10mlu in time. No real point otherwise. 

I have really sore boobs and period cramps. Before I went on the pill I got really bad period pains and sore boobs leading up to AF anyway. It could go either way.


----------



## steffyr

I tested today at 11dpo. BFN. :-( Had bad cramps 6 - 10dpo, seem to of eased a bit today but feeling witch is on her way x


----------



## Wilsey

I have an app that lets me adjust the LP, length of AF, length of cycles and such - I find it really useful! But yeah, if you can't change the length of your cycles, length of AF and LP then it wouldn't really work. :dohh:

Only 4dpo - I'm already really impatient!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm holding off testing until atleast wednesday..if AF shows up I'm going to feel really foolish wasting all of these hpt...


----------



## girlnboots

I have pretty much textbook symptoms, but I also haven't cycled in a year. So reality is starting to kick in and bum me out :-(


----------



## POASFiend

I just signed up on this site today. I am in the same boat. AF due 12th AS WELL although lately she can be 1-2 days off. Just started trying this month AS WELL. I am obsessing because I have been feeling so puky the last few days. I broke down and bought an expensive test at work today because I just couldn't concentrate on anything else. Don't know why I did it because it wasn't one of the more sensitive tests but it's all they had. Plus it wasn't FMU and also pretty dilute from all the fluids today. So why would I get anything but a BFN.:dohh: I just can't help myself. It's like, I can't get out of my head that WHO KNOWS :shrug: maybe I'll test positive early and want to find out ASAP. It's hopeless, but everytime I get nausea you KNOW what I'm thinking. 
I'm also planning a wedding and could be nauseated because of all the stress right now. Where is my fast forward button???


----------



## skeet9924

A fast forward button would be amazing!!! I wouldnt be surprised if the nausea is from stress..but you never know!! hopefully its a good sign for yoU!!!


----------



## POASFiend

I know. I'm also having crazy dreams each night this week. But again that could be from wedding planning as well. I am CRAZY. I have been pregnant 2x before. One I lost. Both times it came as a surprise to me because I wasn't trying. My ex-husband didn't want kids so I never had to experience the TWW. I don't know that I like it so much. Actually TTC is a very different experience.


----------



## POASFiend

I know. I'm also having crazy dreams each night this week. But again that could be from wedding planning as well. I am CRAZY. I have been pregnant 2x before. One I lost. Both times it came as a surprise to me because I wasn't trying. My ex-husband didn't want kids so I never had to experience the TWW. I don't know that I like it so much. Actually TTC is a very different experience.


----------



## JRscorpio8

Wow it's amazing how many of us are due our BFP (or AF) on the 12th! There was lotsa eggs poppin on the 29th July! lol

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## POASFiend

Bak Bak Bak. It's a regular hen house around here!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

LOOOOOL!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Icca19

Well I cant chat long girls but ijust wanted to catchup a little
Still playing the waiting game lol

Up dated m


----------



## Icca19

Opps lol ment to say up dated my chart for you girls!


----------



## Elhaym

Great looking chart Icca! :thumbup:


----------



## k8k8

Icca - chart looks hopeful!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

I just woke up from the most vivid and realistic dream of getting my BFP!! I had a pack of two tests and I took one in the evening and I could see a faint line but it looked like and evap but I didn't give up hope, I tried again in the morning and I got the beautifullest double pink line! Then I run around looking for a camera to take a picture to upload here and show you guys! It seemed so real, I didn't wanna wake up :cry::cry::cry:

PLEASE God let it have been a sign! [-o&lt;


----------



## BMIbaby

JRscorpio8,
Don't know much about symptoms but my sister told me vivid dreams are meant to be good. Unfortunately not had any of those myself but stay hopeful


----------



## butterfly81

I'm out like a trout!! AF has arrived today and it definately is full-on AF as I have cramps to boot :witch: (I want to change the 'w' in witch to a big capital 'B'. lol I wasn't expecting it to come this early :growlmad: It was a short cycle for me this month.

I'm going to order some ovulation strips this time around. We've TTC for 2 months without really knowing when I O, so think it's time for some assistance!

Hope the rest of you have better luck than me - JRscorpio, lets hope your dream comes true!

:dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Thanks for the good wishes! Sorry to hear about the *B*:witch: Next month will definitely be your month :hugs: OPKs are definitely a good idea, if I don't get my bfp this month, I will def temp next month too.


----------



## LouiseClare

Morning ladies, I've been testing for the last few days and keep getting a BFN. 
We've been TTC since September, I thought i'd fall pregnant straight away.

I had a postive opk on Friday 29th & Saturday 30th July, so would I OV on the Sunday? I'm just trying to work out exactly how many DPO I am and if i'm testing too early. I do have irregular cycles.


----------



## JRscorpio8

After the LH surge, you ovulate 12-48hrs later. There isn't really a way to see yourself when exactly you ovulated (or even if you actually did) unless you temp. I don't temp (will def start next month if I'm not successful this month) but I got a positive OPK on Thur 28th and my ovary (or where I imagine my ovary to be!) really hurt from then until the friday morning so I have just assumed that the egg came out on the Friday morning, when the pain quit.


----------



## k8k8

I actually found that I ovulate pretty much 12 hours after the first OPK turns true positive. Must take that long to reach my blood stream. 

So basically we had to time BD so that it was frequent in the days before the LH surge was detected... Every day for the 7 days before!! Exhausting! LOL!

On saying this tho, I may have spoken too soon. I've just started the brown spotting I usually get each month before AF... I'm really hoping it comes to nothing...


----------



## JRscorpio8

K8K8 I'm sure everything will be fine. Brown blood is old blood, perhaps it was stuck inside you from when ur lil beanie implanted? A lil bit of spotting is normal in early pregnancy. You were only 10dpo yesterday right? and that test looked like quite a dark line for that early so looks to me like it is pumping out some strong Hcg! xxx


----------



## BMIbaby

I also might be out soon ladies but still clinging on in disbelief. K8K8, I've also had spotting this morning and yesterday morning. Nooooooooooo! :-( It's a bit ironic because I actually longed to have this kind of thing when I wasn't having a proper cycle and now that I have it I'm totally sad about AF arriving.


----------



## BMIbaby

Sorry K8K8 not you! Meant to cut and paste butterfly81 in that post- sorry! Still have fingers x'd for all of you- best of luck everyone. Wish I had that fast forward button today :-(


----------



## BMIbaby

Nope- wrong again- must be AF hormones today- sorry guys having problems scrolling up and down screen. Some posts merging into one.... stupid computer.


----------



## POASFiend

I'm starting to really think I was completely stressed and not actually feeling symptoms. I had a really long sleep last night and have no nausea today. Oh well.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I did not test this morning :happydance: I still dont have any symptoms...anything I'm feeling I'm sure I could put down from play soccer for the first time in 3 weeks..My back is really achey. The only other strange thing for me is that I am sleeping a lot of hours!! i usually am a borderline insomniac and have gotten about 10 hours sleep a night!! I'm guessing that is because I had a busy weekend of no sleep.

kat- I pray that its just implantation..i saw the lines on your test..i bet that is all it is...when are you testing again?


----------



## Icca19

Hello girls how is everyone this morning??

I broke down and tested this morning ....again and got another BFN 
I know it still might be too early but i feel like if i was prego it would have shown up by now, im 11DPO today and on CD32. Im expecting my period to start any time between today and next tuesday.
i hope AF doesnt show, my boobs still hurt like crazy and usually they only hurt like the 5 days before AF arrives....this times they have hurt every day since O day!!!! WEIRD for me

How is everyone else feeling???


----------



## skeet9924

I cant trust sore bb...ever since i came of bc in november..mine hurt right from O on...even when I was preg last time they didnt get really sore until I was atleast 5 weeks..I also never got nauseous either ...just tired and crampy

Hopefully af stays away for you and you get your :bfp: a lot of ladies dont get their bfp until after af is due


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies i also tested today and got bfn...confused really cos i thought i did enough this month and because ive been having twinges/light cramps since i ovulated i thought i would of court eggy!! will try again tomorrow :)

Goodluck to all you other ladies xx


----------



## wishingfor3rd

well i am 10dpo today and took a frer test and dollar store test last night with only holding urine for about 2 hours and got verrrrry faint lines on both tests! (used the same cup of urine) so i tested again this morning and again a very faint line on frer and a little darker line on dollar store one!!! im trying not to get my hopes up and im not telling dh until i am positive but they were definatly pink lines!! i bought a first response digital that is supposed to be good for 5 days before period is due but not sure if i should use it today or wait until fmu tommorrow?!?! any suggestions? im so scared this isnt the real thing and im going to be soooo dissapointed!


----------



## JRscorpio8

FX'd for you wishingfor3rd!!! Might as well wait til 2mora with FMU as it is more likely it will be positive!! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: oh boy!! (or girl!!) lol that def sounds like its goin to be a BFP!!

Keep us posted girl
any chance you can post a pic?


----------



## wishingfor3rd

does anyone have tips on how to take a pic of a faint test? i tried but it doesnt seem to come out! maybe its my camera.


----------



## Icca19

no sorry :-(


----------



## POASFiend

wishing-Sounds like you got a gooder! If you are able to bear it I agree first thing 2morrow is your best bet, but then again I'm starting to think I don't know how to pee without the aid of a stick anymore so I understand if you give in!!!! 

I completely understand dogs and fire hydrants now!!!! I'm the same way with my HPT!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Usually if u take them apart u can get a pic.. And do not use a flash.. I'd wait for gnu for your other test .. Hope it's ur bfp!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

LOOOL actually physically can't go wee unless holding a stick!!!!


----------



## Icca19

lol Me too! 
every time i use the potty i want to test lol and i think....maybe its going to show THIS time


----------



## Wilsey

Ohh very exciting you ladis are all up to the testing phase. I feel like I have forever to go!


----------



## POASFiend

Wow when every 24hrs feels like an eternity hey? An is it's always THIS time. It's so nice to know that I'm not the only one. I've been feeling like an obsessed freak. I need a distraction.


----------



## Wilsey

How long until you test POASFiend?


----------



## wishingfor3rd

haha you are too cute!! i too feel like i cant pee without a test now! i was pretty calm and collected even though i wanted to, until sunday, which was a bfn, but then something told me to test last night before my dh got home from work and low and behold i saw the two lines on each test! and then again this morning, and i did cave this afternoon when i held urine for about 3 hours and it is getting even darker than this morning!!!! i couldnt keep my big mouth shut and ended up telling my dh after that one and i showed him all 5 tests and he could see the lines on them all!!!! i even threw one in there from a test i took before starting my clomid(to make sure i wasnt preggers) and that was the only one he said he didnt see anything on (makes sense since it was neg) i am getting too excited now but hoping im not going to have a chemical since i picked it up so early :o( i did manage to get some decend pics of them but now i cant seem to get them on my computer >:o( i would really love all of your opinions so hopefully i can get this figured out?!?!


----------



## Wilsey

I have to play a game of netball tonight. 40 minutes in total, 20 minute halves. Last week I was shattered afterwards (not to mention bright red). 

I'm 5dpo at the moment....is this a really bad idea?! So worried I'm going to ruin my chances by getting my heart rate right up there. :nope:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: i hope its your BFP!!!


----------



## POASFiend

I SHOULD REALLY WAIT 2 more days before testing. But I keep doing it every morning with the cheapy tests. I keep thinking at $1.25 a test why not and maybe I'll find something out fast so I can stop obsessing and start obsessing about pregnancy!!!! Wishing---I can only imagine how you feel. 

I want to get my BFP. I know how I want to tell my fiance. So I need something to tell him!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Wilsey said:


> I have to play a game of netball tonight. 40 minutes in total, 20 minute halves. Last week I was shattered afterwards (not to mention bright red).
> 
> I'm 5dpo at the moment....is this a really bad idea?! So worried I'm going to ruin my chances by getting my heart rate right up there. :nope:

I play soccer on sunday nights..don't know about net ball ( not even sure what it is lol unless it is called something different here) but I play out in 40 celcius weather and the last time I was pregnant the dr told me to keep playing as long as I am careful not to fall or get pushed around. He also told me to drink lots of water and if I feel like I am over exerting then to stop...But at 5 dpo the egg hasnt even implanted yet...so you should be ok...but ultimatly it is your decision and your body...do what you feel is right:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

p.s wannabd...you make me want to poas now!! lol


----------



## POASFiend

Oh no!!!! Looks like I'm out of the running. Just went to the BR and had spotting which lately I have been consistently having 5 days before AF shows up. Oh well I'm a little sad now but I guess I will definately fit my wedding dress now.


----------



## skeet9924

if its spotting thats ok...hopefully it doesnt turn it to full af for you!!!

STAY AWAY :witch:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Netball is...like basketball except you can't run with the ball?!

Thanks, that makes me feel so much better skeet!!! It's only for another 9 weeks so I should be fine!


----------



## skeet9924

I figure if I am preg..I'm going to play out the rest of my season..it runs into the middle of september. I quit soccer the last time round when I was preg and hated it cause i mc at 8 weeks then had nothing to do to keep my mind off of everything


----------



## POASFiend

THANKS SKEET. I'm pretty sure it's AF though. I hate her so much.


----------



## skeet9924

ugh she's so EVIL....:hugs: I will be totally devestated if the :witch: shows up for me....I'm really hoping this month is my month..if not i'm taking a break until November....I just think i need some time off...


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Skeet! netball goes to the end of Sept. Defo going to keep me distracted.

Sorry to hear about the MC. Hope you get some good news soon :)

Sorry POASFiend...if it is AF! Fingers crossed it's not!!

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Wilsey....I find exercise is great for keeping me distracted..I think if I do get my Bfp the only time i will not play is if it is crazy hot out


----------



## Wilsey

I'm going to try and snake half games instead of full ones. But yeah, I find exercise such a stress relief. I do yoga/pilates and a pump class (weights, squats, lunges etc).

Feel better when I've been to the gym :D


----------



## JRscorpio8

wishingfor3rd said:


> haha you are too cute!! i too feel like i cant pee without a test now! i was pretty calm and collected even though i wanted to, until sunday, which was a bfn, but then something told me to test last night before my dh got home from work and low and behold i saw the two lines on each test! and then again this morning, and i did cave this afternoon when i held urine for about 3 hours and it is getting even darker than this morning!!!! i couldnt keep my big mouth shut and ended up telling my dh after that one and i showed him all 5 tests and he could see the lines on them all!!!! i even threw one in there from a test i took before starting my clomid(to make sure i wasnt preggers) and that was the only one he said he didnt see anything on (makes sense since it was neg) i am getting too excited now but hoping im not going to have a chemical since i picked it up so early :o( i did manage to get some decend pics of them but now i cant seem to get them on my computer >:o( i would really love all of your opinions so hopefully i can get this figured out?!?!

TWO LINES??? :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: woop woop second one on the thread. Congratulations Wishing :happydance::happydance::happydance: Keep 'em coming ladies!!!


----------



## Elhaym

OMG wishingfor3rd hope it's your BFP! Keep us updated :happydance:

Hope everyone is OK! Sorry for those with BFNs but until AF arrives you're not out yet! :) x


----------



## BMIbaby

POASFiend- I too have had a v.V. small amount of spotting for 2 days now :-( Not sure whether this is AF starting or not as usually have cramps etc and feel nothing????? It also started 4/5 days before AF is due. Anyone got a crystal ball?  I read on a website today that IB can last a few days in some cases. Not sure if this is helpful to you or not. x 

Also- Congrats to all those with BFP's and best of luck to all you ladies waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Wilsey - I play netball too (GD / GK). We have been in summer break at the moment and winter league will start up in September. I was really hoping I would get pregnant over the summer and then just announce that I am not going to play the winter league and say why.... I am the captain so people would definitely ask why!

But still ttc.... So I will have a similar dilemma to you. Don't know if it will be safe to play netball or not. As I'm sure you know, for a non contact sport it can get quite violent!!


----------



## Wilsey

I've managed to get out of this game - had enough players that I can be excused. But I'm going to have to play next week when I am 12dpo though. Will try and snake a half game.

And I know what you mean about it being a contact sport. I hit the deck pretty hard last week. Got bruises all up my left side.

There is still time to get that BFP before winter seasons starts!! Wishing you all the luck in the world! xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks! And lots of luck to you too......!

Hope the netball goes well too :thumbup:


----------



## k8k8

Wilsey - I went to a few circuit classes when pregnant with No1 and the trainer said the main thing is to not overheat and not let your HR go over 140bpm. Perhaps try not to get knocked over and bruised next time tho!! :winkwink:

wishingfor3rd - Congrats, sounds like you've got a baby on board! :hugs:

srbjbex - Best of luck for next cycle!! FX'd for you!! :flower:

JRScorpio - lines are getting darker every day, so I'm trying not to freak out too much. Had no more brown spotting since yesterday and another strong :bfp: today!!

POASFiend - I usually get some brown spotting about 5 days before AF due and got it still, with a BFP - so dont be too down yet, you're still in the running if you're AF hasnt reared its head fully yet!! :hugs:

Skeet - hang in there, not long till you can test, or test again if you already have!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

Managed to get out of this game but still have another one when I will be 12dpo. I want to wait until AF is late but maybe I should take a test before the game to find out if I should play or not. Last game definitely got my heart rate up and I was overheated (my face was bright red). I wasn't crazy puffing though...

Eeeeep!


----------



## Wilsey

P.S Congrats on your BFP!!! :D H&H 9 months!


----------



## skeet9924

Aghhh!! I gave in and bought a bunch of tests today at the store.. There goes my holding off until af Is due... Looks like I'm testing tomorrow with an frer


----------



## Wilsey

skeet9924 said:


> Aghhh!! I gave in and bought a bunch of tests today at the store.. There goes my holding off until af Is due... Looks like I'm testing tomorrow with an frer

Can't wait to hear the result!!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

sorry to hear POASFiend! you may still be in though, you never know what can happen!!

well ladies.... i tested again after holding it for 4 hrs and it was a DEFINATE :bfp: i am so nervous/excited i really hope this one sticks around fx'ed and i hope you all can join me very very soon!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Wilsey... I'm so scared lol.. I might chicken out .. As much as I still have hope.. I also don't really feel like this will ne the month :cry:

Wishing- Im so excited for u!! Hope it's a sticky bean!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!!!!! :D


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I have a bad feeling about this month too. :shrug: I'm trying to ignore anything happening with my body but I know it's useful to note these things so I can look back and compare future months. Haha I'm only 5dpo...you would think I'm nearing AF time.

I think if this month isn't successful I won't be noting anything down apart from temp and CM. I have two -three months of decent notes that I can look back on and think 'ahhh I did have pain in my back that month and wasn't pg' or 'interesting, this didn't happen last month...'.


----------



## skeet9924

I was keeping notes for awhile then stopped as well.. I don't even have af symptoms yet other then sensitive nipples since o.. Everything else I feel I can come up with a reason for it :( I don't even have my impending af acne yet.. But it's still early.. af will show either thurs or fri


----------



## Wilsey

I'm almost wondering if I should stop note taking now. I think I will. Doesn't seem to really help me at all. The only thing that is going to tell me if I'm pg is missing AF and a + test.

I think I will just rely on temping to keep me in the loop.

I have had the worst skin breakout since O. :( It just keeps getting worse. I never have acne apart from one or two before AF.

WHINGE - I just wanna be pg already...


----------



## jmandrews

Hi I am knew to the baby and bump. My husband and i have been TTC since mid July. I did O around the 25th. My two week wait is coming to an end. I am going to test in the morning but i am nervous because i am experiencing menstrual cramps. I did experience cramping during O. Is there a chance I could be preg. Has this happened to anyone else? I really felt like we had a good chance this month since i did detect my O. i would appreciate advice :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hi jmandrews - welcome! :D

We all symptom spot but unfortunately the reality is, only missing AF or a test will tell you, you are pregnant. Cramps around O are normal for some and so are cramps in the weeks following. Some early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms too. Makes it hard to distinguish them!

How close are you to AF? Sounds like you must be about 15dpo...?


----------



## jmandrews

Hi Wilsey! thanks for the quick reply! I am not sure what AF means exactly or 15dpo? as soon as i understand that i can answer you :)


----------



## Wilsey

AF means Aunt Flo (your period). DPO means days past ovulation. So how many days since 25th July.

:D

You might find this useful - https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## skeet9924

Jmandrews- many women do experience af cramps when they are preg.. Pretty much a the symptoms of being preg and af are the same


----------



## jmandrews

Oh i found the list of abbreviations! AF is any day now. today was the 1st day, but no AF for me today just mild cramping. that is why i am nervous


----------



## jmandrews

i am 14 DPO


----------



## Wilsey

That's very promising if you are late for AF. :D Are you quite regular? So this is very unusual for you to be late?

You are basically free to take a test anytime from now! Most people don't wait until they are even late.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol she is right they don't.. A lot of people start testing a few days before af is even due


----------



## jmandrews

I used to be regular but i havent been since january due to wedding stress. Now that I am married I should be back to normal. I am between 31 and 36 day cycle. I did use an OPK to determine O and it did work. I took an EPT yesterday evening and it was negative. I know you are supposed to wait and test in the morning but i was too anxious. I have waited because I am nervous. so i think i will test in the morning again.


----------



## Wilsey

Let us know how you go when you test in the morning!! :)

I hope it's a + for you!! :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

I have an Iphone and i use the monthly cycles app to keep track of my cycles. so i know every detail of the last 5 months. I record every symptom on the app


----------



## jmandrews

thanks wisely!!! lol no one really understands my anxiety. Thankful I found this website so i can relate to others


----------



## Wilsey

Good to keep a track of things. Apps are nice and easy to use and you have them with you always :D


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck in the morning!! I hope u get you :bfp: !!!


----------



## Wilsey

Oh yeah, vent away! We are all nutcases on here - and we share EVERYTHING! :D

xx


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks skeet9924!!! I will keep you both posted! Are you two PG or in the same boat as me?


----------



## skeet9924

Same boat as you for me!! Af is due either Thursday or Friday.. ( cycles have been either 29 or 30 days) I'm going to test tomorrow morning but I have a feeling it will be neg..


----------



## Wilsey

I'm 5dpo (you can the ticker in my signature) and skeet is 10dpo (the ticker in her signature).

So skeet is close to testing time and I'm a wee bit further away! :D


----------



## Wilsey

Both testing tomorrow morning - eeeep exciting!

C'mon skeet - get positive!

:dust: for you both xx


----------



## skeet9924

Aww thanks!!! I'd love to get my :bfp: !!! I'm trying not to get too excited though.. Oh and I all got to bd twice at o time.. I know I got him the morning of o though cause I actually had ovulation spotting this time :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

how do i get a ticker in my signature and how do i get a picture?


----------



## Wilsey

Nice work on the timing skeet! Hope it pays off!!

our ones are from www.countdowntopregnancy.com - go to their clickers section and fill in your cycle details. You can do them for other things like wedding days etc. :D

xx


----------



## skeet9924

I think u have to wait for so many posts.. But to get a ticker you can get one on countdowntopregnancy.com then u just copy URL and paste it when u edit signature. I'm pretty sure when u click on your name at the top u can edit stuff


----------



## jmandrews

i can't get the ticker to post correctly. which one do i copy and paste in. there are like 5 options


----------



## jmandrews

YAY i GOT IT TO WORK!


----------



## Wilsey

Woooo nice work


----------



## jmandrews

i just read the red small print in the ticker and i am experiencing that symptom... maybe i am that 12%


----------



## jmandrews

I am headed to bed :) check in with you ladies in the morning... good night!


----------



## Ecclet

Af is due Friday still testing bfn got some sensitive Internet cheapies thought I saw a shadow of a line but oh said he wasn't sure it was there so guess it was wishful thinking I am going to be on 4 round of clomid going to give conceive plus a try and soft cups a try already using cbm next month will be our month it our first wedding anniversary on the 5 th sept xxx
Well done everyone with the bfp !!!! How exciting 
Good luck to the rest of us !!!


----------



## twinkle2

Hi ladies, can i join you? Am 10dpo, 2nd round of Clomid, tested this morning BFN (stupid to test so early but obviously was devastated!) have had cramping on and off for past few days, desperately hope it's not AF, just need some moral support to stay positive. Fingers crossed for BFPs for all of us! x


----------



## JRscorpio8

jmandrews said:


> Hi I am knew to the baby and bump. My husband and i have been TTC since mid July. I did O around the 25th. My two week wait is coming to an end. I am going to test in the morning but i am nervous because i am experiencing menstrual cramps. I did experience cramping during O. Is there a chance I could be preg. Has this happened to anyone else? I really felt like we had a good chance this month since i did detect my O. i would appreciate advice :)

Welcome to the thread!! :) Period cramps are perfectly normal even when you get your BFP. I went out for dinner with my friend who has a 7 year old last night and she didn't find out she was pregnant for ages; she hadn't suspected it because she had the worse period pains ever that month. She just assumed AF was going to turn up any minute. She only took a pregnancy test because her other friend was testing and had brought a pack of two so she did it as a joke really! What a surprise hey cos they were both pregnant!!




twinkle2 said:


> Hi ladies, can i join you? Am 10dpo, 2nd round of Clomid, tested this morning BFN (stupid to test so early but obviously was devastated!) have had cramping on and off for past few days, desperately hope it's not AF, just need some moral support to stay positive. Fingers crossed for BFPs for all of us! x

Welcome aboard Twinkle :) This is a very positive thread and you are welcome to wait with us! As you said it was too early to test so you are not out this month :dust:




Ecclet said:


> Af is due Friday still testing bfn got some sensitive Internet cheapies thought I saw a shadow of a line but oh said he wasn't sure it was there so guess it was wishful thinking I am going to be on 4 round of clomid going to give conceive plus a try and soft cups a try already using cbm next month will be our month it our first wedding anniversary on the 5 th sept xxx
> Well done everyone with the bfp !!!! How exciting
> Good luck to the rest of us !!!

My AF is due Friday as well. I haven't done any testing as yet except an OPK on Monday which was negative but I guess that doesn't exactly mean anything. I used conceive plus this month because I had no EWCM at all (probs cos of coming off bcp) but I don't think I used enough. I just used it as normal lube, didn't syringe it in like people do with pre seed. How nice if you could get a BFP for an anniversary present! I am feeling more positive because the BFP's we've got on the thread so far, I feel strangely proud of 'my girls' lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh buggar it, the postman just been with some 10mlu tests :mail: I'm 12DPO. I'm gonna hold my wee in for ages then wait for the OH to go out and :test: It's just one. It won't hurt. Even if it's neg it doesn't mean I'm out. I feel so naughty! :devil:


----------



## Ecclet

Oh buggar it, the postman just been with some 10mlu tests I'm 12DPO. I'm gonna hold my wee in for ages then wait for the OH to go out and It's just one. It won't hurt. Even if it's neg it doesn't mean I'm out. I feel so naughty! 




Results please !!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly81

JRscorpio - it's been 2 hours since your last post - are you still holding in your wee-wee??? lol :winkwink:

I can't wait until the postman delivers my opk's (should be any day soon) Failing that, I might see if any of these rioters can loot me some from the shop! :haha:

Congrats to those with :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Ecclet said:


> Oh buggar it, the postman just been with some 10mlu tests I'm 12DPO. I'm gonna hold my wee in for ages then wait for the OH to go out and It's just one. It won't hurt. Even if it's neg it doesn't mean I'm out. I feel so naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results please !!!!!!!

He's taking ages to go out!!! lol you will be the first to know I promise!


----------



## JRscorpio8

butterfly81 said:


> JRscorpio - it's been 2 hours since your last post - are you still holding in your wee-wee??? lol :winkwink:
> 
> I can't wait until the postman delivers my opk's (should be any day soon) Failing that, I might see if any of these rioters can loot me some from the shop! :haha:
> 
> Congrats to those with :bfp:
> 
> :dust:

I am bursting!!!! I keep saying to him are you going yet, you don;t want to leave it too late!!! And he's looking at me funny cos I'm hopping around with my legs crossed and a desperate look on my face!!! :wacko: God has it only been 2 hours??!!


----------



## butterfly81

Go and do a little wee in a pot and hide it until he goes out then dip in your stick!! lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

Bahaha Imagine if he opens the bathroom cabinet 'erm babe, why are you hiding pots of wee round the house?' It's OK, I'll keep holding. The more concentrated the better right? Grrrr I better be pregnant after this!!!


----------



## Elhaym

LOL Jrscorpio! :haha: Our OH's must think we are bloody mad sometimes...


----------



## JRscorpio8

I know I feel like some sort of stealth ninja warrior thingy in a secret society


----------



## wishingfor3rd

good morning ladies!!! fx'ed for you JR! has he left yet?

well i confirmed my faint lines this morning on a digital and i did in fact get my :bfp:!!!!!

good luck to you all and i just wanted to say that just because you are cramping doesnt mean af is coming for sure. i have had it on and off my whole tww and even after pos preg test i am still getting them(i also had this with my other two pregnancies)so dont count yourself out yet!!! i will definatly keep popping in to see all the :bfp: rolling in for you all


----------



## butterfly81

JRscorpio8 said:


> I know I feel like some sort of stealth ninja warrior thingy in a secret society

:ninja::ninja::ninja: looooool


----------



## sweet83

wishingfor3rd said:


> good morning ladies!!! fx'ed for you JR! has he left yet?
> 
> well i confirmed my faint lines this morning on a digital and i did in fact get my :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> good luck to you all and i just wanted to say that just because you are cramping doesnt mean af is coming for sure. i have had it on and off my whole tww and even after pos preg test i am still getting them(i also had this with my other two pregnancies)so dont count yourself out yet!!! i will definatly keep popping in to see all the :bfp: rolling in for you all


congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Ecclet

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

thanks ladies!!


----------



## POASFiend

Yay for BFP's congrats to you all. 

I was spotting AGAIN this morning. I also slept 11 hours last night. It's so weird because even my sisters and mother are noticing I'm not the same lately, they actually asked if I was pregnant. How can I have all these symptoms and still be a BFN. Oh well.


----------



## jmandrews

Skeet and wisely,

i am disappointed to announce AF came this morning :(
i really thought i was PG. good luck to you two!
keep me posted.


----------



## babydeabreu

wishingfor3rd said:


> good morning ladies!!! fx'ed for you JR! has he left yet?
> 
> well i confirmed my faint lines this morning on a digital and i did in fact get my :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> good luck to you all and i just wanted to say that just because you are cramping doesnt mean af is coming for sure. i have had it on and off my whole tww and even after pos preg test i am still getting them(i also had this with my other two pregnancies)so dont count yourself out yet!!! i will definatly keep popping in to see all the :bfp: rolling in for you all

congratulation hun..great news :) how far past DPO was you hun? xx


----------



## sweet83

jmandrews said:


> Skeet and wisely,
> 
> i am disappointed to announce AF came this morning :(
> i really thought i was PG. good luck to you two!
> keep me posted.

me too feeling like this month is not mine... I am 11dpo AF is due Aug 14th 
got BFN today with FRER :cry:


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

jmandrews said:


> Skeet and wisely,
> 
> i am disappointed to announce AF came this morning :(
> i really thought i was PG. good luck to you two!
> keep me posted.

AF got me today too! :cry:


----------



## Elhaym

jmandrews said:


> Skeet and wisely,
> 
> i am disappointed to announce AF came this morning :(
> i really thought i was PG. good luck to you two!
> keep me posted.

Sorry AF got you :hugs: Good luck this month!

POAS fiend it's cruel isn't it, I wish our bodies would make some bloody sense! Still if you don't have full AF yet you're not out :)

JRscorpio I can't wait for you to test! Are you bursting for a wee yet? :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Aww so sorry jm :hugs:

As for me :bfn: this morning on an frer :cry:


----------



## BMIbaby

Well ladies, 
I just don't know- never been so confused my entire life. POASfiend and Elhaym I'm totally with you on the fact our bodies don't make sense sometimes.

Got a BFN this morning (found test at bottom of drawer and just had to take it- not a good idea, burst out crying as I'm an emotional wreck these days) This is after 2 days of v.v. light brown spotting (TMI coming up...) This morning I also had evil AF-like cramps that came out of nowhere and now some light, but more significant red stuff (sorry again for TMI!)

It has now stopped and no cramps at all. So I'm on this to say I'm almost definately out but I don't have a clue what's going on in there as it's not like normal AF.

If I ovulated Friday 29th/Saturday30th (which I know for sure) should i be expecting AF as early as 2 days ago? Think I am just in denial now but need answers bc meant to start clomid on day 2 of cycle??


----------



## skeet9924

If it's not full flow .. I wouldn't count myself out yet..


----------



## sweet83

lilfroggyfroe said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Skeet and wisely,
> 
> i am disappointed to announce AF came this morning :(
> i really thought i was PG. good luck to you two!
> keep me posted.
> 
> AF got me today too! :cry:Click to expand...


good luck next cycle hun


----------



## JRscorpio8

He only just gone, I nearly did myself an injury holding it in! In the end I swore at him and fair drove him out the house!! And all for nothing :bfn::cry:


----------



## skeet9924

Bmi- I just read online that a pregnancy test doesn't show positive until 4 or 5 days after implantation.. There may still be hope


----------



## JRscorpio8

lilfroggyfroe said:


> AF got me today too! :cry:

Sorry hun :hugs: I'll prob be right with you next month :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry Scorpio .. This is all just so upsetting :hugs: I'm heartbroken by my bfn.. I wasn't before but now af could show up tomorrow or the next day .. It's just getting so close


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:


> Sorry Scorpio .. This is all just so upsetting :hugs: I'm heartbroken by my bfn.. I wasn't before but now af could show up tomorrow or the next day .. It's just getting so close

:hugs:

Its funny isn't it (except its not) at 1DPO your like arrrgh I want time to pass so I can notice some symptom and get closer to BFP, now I'm at 12DPO I'm like noooooooooo!!!! cos I don't have much hope left and I just don't want to be on my period :cry:


----------



## BMIbaby

JRscorpio8,
Hope you're o.k? Wouldn't give up yet. kinda understand how you feel cos also tested this morning for BFN :-( Nothing worse- might just take another couple of days to show?

If it's o.k not going to declare AF til the last gasp ladies- i guess 2night and 2moro will be the real decider. You're all so positive-thanks a lot x


----------



## skeet9924

I couldn't agree with you more., with my last chemical the positive showed up 3 days before my expected af.. Now nothing on frer ... It's hard to keep hope ..I'm sure af will be here soon


----------



## babydeabreu

I'm with you all girls :( sorry for all your bfn..i got my bfn today too. boohooooo!!

Hopefully will have much better luck tomorrow. sending you lots baby dust xx


----------



## skeet9924

Grrr!!! I hate all these bfn!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Awwww thanks girls :hugs: you lot make me feel a lot better than I probably would otherwise!

BMIbaby I'm keeping F'Xd for you :af::af::af::af::af:

babydeabreu and skeet we still gotta bit of time, lets just see how it goes without getting too depressed. AND if we don't do it this time we will all just meet over in TTC and pull out the big guns!!!! :bodyb:

I'm so happy with the 2 BFP's we got on our thread and I know there will be a few more coming.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BMIbaby

Sounds like a good plan ;-)


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds like a great plan!!! My oh is getting jumped every other day next month if he likes it or not!! Lol


----------



## POASFiend

Anyone in the mood for a good ol fashioned witch hunt? She's evil and I know she's just around the corner waiting to jump out at any moment.


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm sure I ovulated this month but I had NO ewcm. That's what I'm gonna concentrate on next month, EPO guafinesen and grapefruit juice: THE LOT!! I'll be swimming in it lolol And yes my OH is getting it everyother day if not every day even if I have to take it without permission. He actually said I'm tired on one of the important days this month :saywhat: THAT'S MY LINE!!! :winkwink:


----------



## POASFiend

These poor guys must just feel like a piece of meat some days! I have already scheduled in date nights on my OHs outlook calendar for the next 3 months of important dates. He accepted them all thank goodness! I've reviewed my plan of attack for this next month. I hope we still get one BFP from someone who has given up hope this month. That would be amazing.


----------



## jmandrews

sweet83 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> me too feeling like this month is not mine... I am 11dpo AF is due Aug 14th
> got BFN today with FRER :cry:
> 
> 
> Keep your chin up. my friend test BFN 4 times before she got a positive. Don't give up until the mean AF comes along. keep me updated :)Click to expand...


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Aww so sorry jm :hugs:
> 
> As for me :bfn: this morning on an frer :cry:

Don't give up skeet. you still have two days or until AF comes. my friend test negative 4 times before she got a positive. Ill be thinking of you!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol my man has no clue when I ov .. I don't tell him.. Lol I usually jump him in the morning .. Lol that's how I wake him up .. I actually told him once I feel Ike it's rape .. His response " it's something he will never complain about... So rape on " lol


----------



## skeet9924

POASFiend said:


> Anyone in the mood for a good ol fashioned witch hunt? She's evil and I know she's just around the corner waiting to jump out at any moment.

Lol they need a smiley with a torch and pitch fork!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Lol my man has no clue when I ov .. I don't tell him.. Lol I usually jump him in the morning .. Lol that's how I wake him up .. I actually told him once I feel Ike it's rape .. His response " it's something he will never complain about... So rape on " lol

haha this just made my day!!! i think my OH would be so happy if i jumped him unexpectedly in the mornin:) he is my strength through this all. He has been so positive and encouraging. he wants this just as much as i do. :happydance:


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:


> Lol my man has no clue when I ov .. I don't tell him.. Lol I usually jump him in the morning .. Lol that's how I wake him up .. I actually told him once I feel Ike it's rape .. His response " it's something he will never complain about... So rape on " lol

 :haha::haha::haha::haha:

That was my mistake this month, I was really excited when I got my pos OPK and I couldn't help telling him and I just wasn't acting naturally lol I think I will use your tactic next month. He is a morning person and normally I say don't touch me I'm sleeping!!!! This time I'll be like Ooooh Hello!! :winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how is everyone today?? 
sorry to hear the witch has arrived :hugs: and the BFNs 
i tested this morning and got a BFN (again) AF is susposed to be here in 3 days so im still trying to keep the faith but its hard. i thought that if i was prego it would have shown by now....right? idk anymore 

how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## skeet9924

Lol the morning tactic works well!! Also my man tends to last forever at night.. And to be honest ladies when we are ttc we don't want length we want results lol.. So my man tends to be quicker in the morning.. Plus he gets out of bed in a good mood


----------



## Wilsey

jmandrews said:


> Skeet and wisely,
> 
> i am disappointed to announce AF came this morning :(
> i really thought i was PG. good luck to you two!
> keep me posted.

Awww I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs:

You'll have to excuse my lack of response. I'm in NZ and the time difference means I miss most of the conversations on here!!


----------



## Wilsey

skeet9924 said:


> Lol the morning tactic works well!! Also my man tends to last forever at night.. And to be honest ladies when we are ttc we don't want length we want results lol.. So my man tends to be quicker in the morning.. Plus he gets out of bed in a good mood

Yeah, I'm all about the wham bam thank you mam when I'm ttc. None of this 45 minutes excluding foreplay BS!

How is everyone? For me it's 7.30am on Thursday! Hate being at work this early!


----------



## Ecclet

I think she here :( bloody witch if it late in the eve and light would u call it day one or tomorrow day one ??


----------



## skeet9924

Hmmmm I think I would call tomorrow day 1.. It's supposed to be reg glow before it's day 1... 

So sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## Ecclet

Thank u next month will be my month !!!!


----------



## POASFiend

Ecclet I'm with ya. Sorry. Still just spotting but also getting the bitchiness and pms cramps. Icca still hoping for you. I'm sending you laser beams of super sticky positvely charged baby dust!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear that Ecclet :(


----------



## butterfly81

JRscorpio8 said:


> I'm sure I ovulated this month but I had NO ewcm. That's what I'm gonna concentrate on next month, EPO guafinesen and grapefruit juice: THE LOT!! I'll be swimming in it lolol And yes my OH is getting it everyother day if not every day even if I have to take it without permission. He actually said I'm tired on one of the important days this month :saywhat: THAT'S MY LINE!!! :winkwink:

I had no ewcm this month either, do these things actually help then? I dont like grapefruit juice - will drinking Lilt do??:haha:

And I have a random question - Why do First Respose tests have FemFresh wipes in them? Is it etiquette to have a extra sparkly-clean fairy when letting everyone know your :bfp:? :blush:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Wilsey said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Lol the morning tactic works well!! Also my man tends to last forever at night.. And to be honest ladies when we are ttc we don't want length we want results lol.. So my man tends to be quicker in the morning.. Plus he gets out of bed in a good mood
> 
> Yeah, I'm all about the wham bam thank you mam when I'm ttc. None of this 45 minutes excluding foreplay BS!Click to expand...

OMG couldn't have said it better myself!!! I'm like OW friction!! You don;t want to wear it out for the next day and the next day and the next.... :haha:



Icca19 said:


> hey girls how is everyone today??
> sorry to hear the witch has arrived :hugs: and the BFNs
> i tested this morning and got a BFN (again) AF is susposed to be here in 3 days so im still trying to keep the faith but its hard. i thought that if i was prego it would have shown by now....right? idk anymore
> 
> how is everyone feeling today?

Hiya Icca. I'm not too down about the BFN's. There is a small chance I ovulated a bit later or something and I'm not out the running but I am going to take it I'm not pregnant and just remain optimistic about next month. If I AF don't show on Fri and I do turn out with a BFP then BONUS!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Sorry Ecclet :hugs:

Butterfly, about the EWCM thing I don't know if it works but I'll try anything once!! lol


----------



## POASFiend

Ok guys I'm glad I'm not the only one. EVERY month I have EWCM but this month when I'm actually trying, where is it? Maybe I'll have to try this Robitussin business or something.


----------



## Wilsey

I drank a mug of green tea for four days leading up to O and DH said (sorry TMI) it was the wettest I have been...


----------



## JRscorpio8

butterfly81 said:


> And I have a random question - Why do First Respose tests have FemFresh wipes in them? Is it etiquette to have a extra sparkly-clean fairy when letting everyone know your :bfp:? :blush:

Oh maybe! Do you watch Eastenders? When Tanya did the preg test and Gregg grabbed it off her my boyfriend was like EWWWWW GREGG thats got wee on it!!! But maybe First Response are preg test suppliers to the BBC lol ???!! (the wipe maybe to clean the test??!)


----------



## skeet9924

Ha ha ha that is too funny!! That's probably exactly what it is for.. Have to admit those things aren't easy to aim at.., especiall first thing in the morning


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm not good at weeing straight either lool


----------



## butterfly81

Wilsey said:


> I drank a mug of green tea for four days leading up to O and DH said (sorry TMI) it was the wettest I have been...

Brilliant!!! lol :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## butterfly81

JRscorpio8 said:


> butterfly81 said:
> 
> 
> And I have a random question - Why do First Respose tests have FemFresh wipes in them? Is it etiquette to have a extra sparkly-clean fairy when letting everyone know your :bfp:? :blush:
> 
> Oh maybe! Do you watch Eastenders? When Tanya did the preg test and Gregg grabbed it off her my boyfriend was like EWWWWW GREGG thats got wee on it!!! But maybe First Response are preg test suppliers to the BBC lol ???!! (the wipe maybe to clean the test??!)Click to expand...

Did you tell your Boyf that Eastenders isn't real and the chances of her actually weeing on it are very slim??? :haha:


----------



## JRscorpio8

butterfly81 said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly81 said:
> 
> 
> And I have a random question - Why do First Respose tests have FemFresh wipes in them? Is it etiquette to have a extra sparkly-clean fairy when letting everyone know your :bfp:? :blush:
> 
> Oh maybe! Do you watch Eastenders? When Tanya did the preg test and Gregg grabbed it off her my boyfriend was like EWWWWW GREGG thats got wee on it!!! But maybe First Response are preg test suppliers to the BBC lol ???!! (the wipe maybe to clean the test??!)Click to expand...
> 
> Did you tell your Boyf that Eastenders isn't real and the chances of her actually weeing on it are very slim??? :haha:Click to expand...

No, I'll explain when he's a bit older LOOOOL


----------



## POASFiend

Maybe it's written in the instructions. Read it and let us know. It reminds me of a joke I just read recently. Can't remember exactly but the woman is in a hurry and she's going for a physical so she grabs a cloth and gives herself a wipe. She goes for the appt and is quite shocked when the Dr. says. "My didn't we put in quite the effort this time" Later on that day her daughter asks her mommy what did you do with the towel next to the bathroom sink to which she replies. I used it to wash. Why? Her daughter's response--Because that's where I was saving all the sparkles for my hair!!!!


----------



## butterfly81

Yeh, men never grow up :baby: Hee hee


----------



## butterfly81

POASFiend said:


> Maybe it's written in the instructions. Read it and let us know. It reminds me of a joke I just read recently. Can't remember exactly but the woman is in a hurry and she's going for a physical so she grabs a cloth and gives herself a wipe. She goes for the appt and is quite shocked when the Dr. says. "My didn't we put in quite the effort this time" Later on that day her daughter asks her mommy what did you do with the towel next to the bathroom sink to which she replies. I used it to wash. Why? Her daughter's response--Because that's where I was saving all the sparkles for my hair!!!!

:haha::haha::haha: I actually laughed out loud!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Ha ha ha that is a good one!!! :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Skeet and wisely,
> 
> i am disappointed to announce AF came this morning :(
> i really thought i was PG. good luck to you two!
> keep me posted.
> 
> Awww I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs:
> 
> You'll have to excuse my lack of response. I'm in NZ and the time difference means I miss most of the conversations on here!!Click to expand...

That is ok. I noticed you are in NZ... very cool. thanks for responding though :)


----------



## Wilsey

On to the next cycle eh! Keep your chin up xx


----------



## Angelika

Sorry to say I'm out too ladies :( AF arrived yesturday. Wasn't able to get online till now to update. Babydust to all for next cycle! X


----------



## skeet9924

Awww so sorry :hugs: .. Thanks fir the luck and the dust!!


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
Sorry to here about AF arriving for some of you. She got to me too yesterday. Thought the whole spotting thing was a bit weird. Just glad to finally know! Ah well- I guess that's me on day 2 of the next cycle- woohoo! ... ... and so it begins ;-)

P.S Good luck to all those waiting on BFP, I hope it's your month


----------



## Elhaym

Looks like the witch is busy doing her rounds :growlmad: She's about to get me too, had reddish CM this morning. 

tbh I'm kind of relieved as at least I know things are getting back to normal after the mc.

Sorry to all the witch got :hugs:


----------



## JRscorpio8

I hate that *BITCH!!!!*

Sorry Girls but all the luck in the world for next month :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Icca19

im out too girls !! 
she came and got me 3 days early!!
wow shes on a rampage! lol


----------



## POASFiend

Well she's playing games with me. I had wicked cramps last night which usually is her announcement that she will be arriving in 2 hours. So I curled up with a cup of tea but nothing this morning but spotting again. 


SHE'S SO MEAN. We will squash her next month!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Awwwww so sorry ladies :hugs: this :witch: is so mean!!! 

I tested this morning :bfn: so I'm sure she will make it up here to Canada either today or tomorrow


----------



## Elhaym

POASFiend - Me too! I've still not marked today as CD1 as it's still just a bit of spotting in my CM. I've been going to check every hour, just wish she'd hurry up! :)


----------



## POASFiend

Elhaym said:


> POASFiend - Me too! I've still not marked today as CD1 as it's still just a bit of spotting in my CM. I've been going to check every hour, just wish she'd hurry up! :)

Isn't it CRAZY we want to keep her away as long as possible but then when we realize she'll come anway, we're in such a rush for her to just get here already!!!! Just so we can start the process again. 

We are a funny bunch. Maybe guys are right sometimes when they say no matter what you do sometimes you just can't make a woman happy.

Ya gotta love us!:dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

I think you are right poas... Now that I'm 12pm I figured for sure I would have my bfp if it was going to come.. If I was preg I would have implanted by now right? Now with all these cramps I just want her to arrive., I don't really want her to hold off until tomorrow aftermnoon because I have a 4 hr drive ahead of me and don't want to get it in the car :(


----------



## skeet9924

12 pm ? :haha: stupid auto correct on my phone ..


----------



## JRscorpio8

Icca19 said:


> im out too girls !!
> she came and got me 3 days early!!
> wow shes on a rampage! lol

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :brat:

Well if you BFN anyway, better she comes early than teasing you by coming late so you can get onto next month :hugs: Next month is your month!!! And probably mine too, I am due the :witch: tomorrow and I can feel it coming :cry:


----------



## butterfly81

Sorry to those who have had the B:witch: arrive.

Let's hope we have better luck next month. I'm sure there will be some good news then.

To those who live in the UK, Holland + Barrett have got a sale on and you can get EPO for a 1p when buying another item. EWCM? Yes please! Lol


----------



## Lotusbaby

I'm due on the 13th as well. I went off the pill at the end of
March- didn't get back to a regular cycle till like June. So- we have been actively trying but haven't had any luck. Hoping this is our month!
After BD a few nights ago I had a really red spot of blood when i went to the bathroom- and I thought I got my period, but it was brown the day after and now nothing. And
No cramps. Crazy cravings tho. Crossing my Fingers with you ladies :)


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hiya Lotus!!! Have you done any tests yet? Good luck!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

I think you should test :)


----------



## Srbjbex

butterfly81 said:


> To those who live in the UK, Holland + Barrett have got a sale on and you can get EPO for a 1p when buying another item. EWCM? Yes please! Lol

I saw that and bought myself some EPO and some AC. It's a really good offer. Hoping they will arrive tomorrow so I can start taking! AF finished today so good time to start!


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm so just went to the bathroom and had a tiny bit of light brown on the tp! I'm 7dpo today - IB?!


----------



## JRscorpio8

OOoh! It sounds quite likely especially since you have never had that kind of spotting at this time before (I saw you post on another thread.... not stalking you or anything :blush:.........) lol FX'd for you xxx


----------



## Wilsey

JRscorpio8 said:


> OOoh! It sounds quite likely especially since you have never had that kind of spotting at this time before (I saw you post on another thread.... not stalking you or anything :blush:.........) lol FX'd for you xxx

Hahaha stalk away! :D I need all the help I can get!!


----------



## Elhaym

Hey ladies! AF finallly got me this morning. I'm OK about it as I feel better knowing my body has had a chance to heal after the mc.

Wilsey that sounds promising! :D 

JRscorpio how are you feeling? x


----------



## Ecclet

Srbjbex said:


> butterfly81 said:
> 
> 
> To those who live in the UK, Holland + Barrett have got a sale on and you can get EPO for a 1p when buying another item. EWCM? Yes please! Lol
> 
> I saw that and bought myself some EPO and some AC. It's a really good offer. Hoping they will arrive tomorrow so I can start taking! AF finished today so good time to start!Click to expand...

Hi what's ac and epo please


----------



## babydeabreu

EPO - Evening Primrose Oil

AC - Agnus Cactus.

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies.. Af due today and no sign yet! I refused to test this morning though didn't want a bfn .. Probably test again if she is not here tomorrow morning.

Elham- I'm sorry to hear about af .. But it is good to make sure our bodies are healthy when ttc.. And after an mc .. Af is a sure way of that

Wilsey- sounds like ib!!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## sweet83

i did not test today as my BBT is falling down...:cry:
AF due 14th Aug


----------



## POASFiend

Now I really am officially out. SHEEEEE'S back! Bought a clearblue easy fertility monitor for this next cycle. It's a fun toy!!!! Hopefully it will be quite helpful as well.


----------



## sweet83

POASFiend said:


> Now I really am officially out. SHEEEEE'S back! Bought a clearblue easy fertility monitor for this next cycle. It's a fun toy!!!! Hopefully it will be quite helpful as well.

 good luck hun 
baby dust to ya


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry poas .. That sucks!! Stupid :witch:


----------



## babydeabreu

I'm out..witch just arrived!!

on to the next month..good luck ladies see you next month x


----------



## Icca19

aww sorry to hear she got you too :-(


----------



## Srbjbex

:hugs: to you Icca, babydeabreu and POASFiend

hope to see you all next month, with all of us getting our overdue BFPs!!!


----------



## Icca19

oh ill def be back....i dont know what id do with out you girls lol


----------



## POASFiend

Join me in Operation late August on the TTC forum!!!!!!! We need a solid plan of attack soldiers!!!!:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Icca19

okey dokey ill check it out!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Sorry for you girls that got AF....I'm out too :cry: I'm not too cut up just kinda tired. Me and OH going to friends for dinner so you know what? I'm gonna get pissed!! Why on earth not hey?! lol I will meet you all on POAS's TTC thread tomorrow for our new war against the witch lol


Love :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## BMIbaby

Oh sorry to here about all you ladies who are out :-(
AF is a nasty little lady! I think i'll  head over to TTC 2moro too. Don't know why I've left it nearly 2 years to join something like this- it's great to talk to people experiencing the same types of thing.


----------



## babydeabreu

Dont worrie ladies, I shall be back next month..see you all there :)

fingers crossed this will be our month xx


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry to hear ladies :hugs: enjoy yourself tonight Scorpio!!! Get pissed!!


----------



## Wilsey

8dpo now and light brown spotting continues. Nothing on the liner overnight. Tiny bit on the liner today are being up and about (8am Saturday here). Small amounts when I wipe.

Really hoping AF isn't coming early. I've been extremely regular since coming off bcp in March.

Temps are still up...:shrug:


----------



## wendyk1

Wilsey said:



> 8dpo now and light brown spotting continues. Nothing on the liner overnight. Tiny bit on the liner today are being up and about (8am Saturday here). Small amounts when I wipe.
> 
> Really hoping AF isn't coming early. I've been extremely regular since coming off bcp in March.
> 
> Temps are still up...:shrug:

HI:)
I really hope it is IB for you! I came off the BCP in March, too. Right now I am 12dpo and got a BFN this morning...hanging on to hope! I had the same kind of spotting on 8 dpo and 9 dpo...only on my undies/liner though, not when I wiped. The thing is, I am prone to spotting before AF comes, so I am really not sure:(

Have you had any cramping at all? The weird thing for me, is when I was spotting at 9dpo, I had AF type cramps, too, which is way too early for me.


Hoping we both get BFP's. Keep us all posted!!
Wendy


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Wendy!

Not bad cramping but then I never get bad cramps with AF anyway. Just had a sort of heaviness to my pelvic area - felt like AF was about to arrive (even though it would be a week early) but just light brown spotting.

I never get breakthrough bleeding or spotting apart from 1-2 days right before AF. So it's a little surprising. Hope it means something good but could just be a random one off occurrence...:shrug:

Hope you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:blush: not sure what is going on but umm :af: was due the 10th or the 12th but she didn't come on the 10th so i assumed the 12th today....its now 10:01pm and just now i started to spot brownish/pink have no clue what is going on...i guess i will wait and see if :af: shows up tomorrow or later tonight.:blush: i hate this waiting game...:coffee:


----------



## skeet9924

I know the feeling.. Af was supposed to show up last night.. As of today still nothing figure I will test tomorrow morning if she's not here yet.. Have u tested yet?


----------



## girlnboots

I got a positive Opk at 12 dpo....but my hpts are negative. What the heck?


----------



## JRscorpio8

:wacko: Oh Great now I have a hangover AND major period pains :dohh: Oh well I had a great night and am now ready for next month.

Wilsey, Smiling, Skeet and girlnboots FX'd for you all! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Ok, just went to the bathroom and there were brown bits (TMI sorry!) in my urine! I don't normally get that with pre-AF spotting. Is that something that happens with implantation?!

:shrug:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Wilsey said:


> Ok, just went to the bathroom and there were brown bits (TMI sorry!) in my urine! I don't normally get that with pre-AF spotting. Is that something that happens with implantation?!
> 
> :shrug:

I have no idea hun. Sorry to be not much help.


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry .. I have no idea either..

Scorpio glad you had a great night ..

Tested this morning ... :bfn: .. Still no sign of af


----------



## butterfly81

Wilsey said:


> Ok, just went to the bathroom and there were brown bits (TMI sorry!) in my urine! I don't normally get that with pre-AF spotting. Is that something that happens with implantation?!
> 
> :shrug:

I should get that checked out with the doctor hun (does your surgery offer telephone appointments - might be wortth asking a dr for their advise) Better to be one the safe side. :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

well ladies i am out! the flipin :witch: hit knocked on my doors around 11:30pm last night and boy was she flowing like rain! So CD 2 for me as of today.:brat::devil::hissy:

As of right now I am taking a break with ttc. i travel week after next during my ov week so after this cycle i have no luck:growlmad: gotta wait until September and going onward :dohh:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm sorry smiling :hugs: hopefully next month is your month


----------



## jmandrews

I haven't been on to check the thread in a couple of days, but sounds like AF has gotten everyone this month :( i am due to O around aug 26th! crossing my fingers for this month to be my month! i think between now and september we will all have good news :) how is everyone doing so far? has AF gotten anyone else?


----------



## skeet9924

Hasn't gotten me yet.. I'm now 14 dpo .. Af was due yesterday.. Tested this morning and got a bfn.. It's now 6:30 at night here .. Still no af signs but a few cramps.. Guess I'll be testing tomorrow morning again if she's not here


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Hasn't gotten me yet.. I'm now 14 dpo .. Af was due yesterday.. Tested this morning and got a bfn.. It's now 6:30 at night here .. Still no af signs but a few cramps.. Guess I'll be testing tomorrow morning again if she's not here

GOOD LUCK SKEET! i really hope you get a BFP! ill be thinking of you! i am just wish AF would go away so i can get started again! i hope this month is my month!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks jmandrews.. When I woke up this morning and no af I thought for sure I would get a bfp.. I was heartbroken.. Now I just want an answer.. If she is going to come I just want her to get here so I can move on to ny next cycle!!


----------



## Elhaym

I'll also be ovulating on or around the 27th if my cycle is what it was before! Want these next two weeks to go faster! :D


----------



## amommy

Wow I haven't been on this thread lately either, and so sorry to all those who were visited by the witch!! My AF is due wednesday, but today I had spotting and cramping so thinking she will visit me a bit early!!! YUCK!! 

baby dust to those who still have no AF, and to the others better cycles next month!


----------



## laura1981

Still no sign of AF no crams either but feel really wet today sorry tmi no idea what is going on another BFN this morning


----------



## Shelby2308

Sorry to hear AF got to alot of you..
Im 15DPO now and waiting to see if AF comes, its due any time now!!

Fingers crossed to everyone in this month xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Laura I'm I. The same bout.. I'm 15 dpo no sign of af no cramps .. And bfn this morning


----------



## laura1981

I know skeet driving me mad but kinda just given up wondering guess time will tell lol :)


----------



## skeet9924

I don't understand never been this late.. Like u said time will tell


----------



## JRscorpio8

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Fingers crossed to all you ladies still waiting xxxx


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies, so I've been spotting brown since 7dpo and had a little bit of pink/red yesterday so figured it meant AF was coming 5 days early (very strange for me).

Not sure if any of you temp but my temp jumped from 36.72 to 36.84. I checked it again thinking it must be a mistake and the second time it was 36.87. Is this a good sign?


----------



## skeet9924

could be...may mean that you implanted


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for all the dust scorpio!!


----------



## Wilsey

Any news skeet?!


----------



## skeet9924

Still in limbo... No af.. Just bloated feeling.. Im debating on testing in the morning.. I'm running out of tests.. Might just skip tomorrow


----------



## Wilsey

OMG how random!!?! What the heck is going on with your body...?

How many dpo does this make you now? 15?


----------



## skeet9924

I have no idea.. I've been so regular since my mc.. I'm 15 today.. Tomorrow will be 16 .. I'm starting to wonder if I'm going to skip af a together this month.. I had what I thought was ovulation spotting on the 30th of July.. Maybe it was a light af?? But it literally was just a few spots here and there for the 2 days ..


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm - so hard to know. And you don't temp or use opks eh? Or am I thinking of someone else?!


----------



## skeet9924

Nope I dont do either .. So I have no idea even what my coverline is.. I can't get over this bloated feeling I have.. I feel like af should be here now.. All I have left is cb digital to test with.. And I have 2 of them .. Might have to buy some $ store tests tomorrow.. I figure if it's not here in a week and still bfn I'll make a Drs appt


----------



## Wilsey

So you have already tested and BFN? Ahhh it really is limbo :(


----------



## skeet9924

Lol yup almost every day since 8 dpo., well I'm heading to bed hopefully the morning will bring me some answers.. Thanks for being here for me!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm still lurking Skeet! waitin n watchin.... hoping and prayin for you :)


----------



## POASFiend

skeet-------what's happening? Do you have any answers yet? Very frustrating and confusing.


----------



## skeet9924

Still no answers ladies .. Took a cb digital this morning and neg.. Going to buy some $ store tests today.. Since I know the digital aren't very sensitive .. I might skip and test every other day.. I must admit though I'm not so hopeful any more.. I'm getting used to seeing the bfn .. It also worries me cause last time I was preg in December it took awhile for my levels to go up and it ended in an mc at 8 weeks( stopped growing at 6) .. If af is going to show I want her to hurry up so I can move on to the next cycle..


----------



## xSummerx

I am right with you Skeet 17dpo, no Af all BFN's. I started testing from 7dpo till 15dpo, can't bare to see anymore BFN's :( xx


----------



## skeet9924

I figure I might hold off until Thursday.. Then I'll be about a week late


----------



## POASFiend

oh skeet-------then guys wonder why WOMEN ARE So Emotional and hormonal. If hey only knew how our bodies controlled us this way. Wait for this wait for that. Determine what this new sign or symptom means. Get it figured out only for your body to throw the whole balance off again. 

I would take you for a pedicure and some cookies!!! I mean it's only fair really.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol thanks poas!! I could use some me time.. Oh has been really good.. He doesn't question me about much.. And he's so easy going about things that it's hard to get worked up when talking to him.. I've been pretty good emotional wise which is odd for me.. I just want answers now .. Lol instead of having bfp dreams.. I'm starting to dream af shows :haha:


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies!

Ahhhhh so my temp was basically the same as yesterday (.01 higher and I took it an hour earlier than normal) but I feel like I'm getting AF! Even had some (sorry TMI) dark brown blood like I get 1 or 2 days before AF. So not very hopeful right now :(


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wilsey I hope not :hugs: 

Sending lots of :dust: 

Fx'd for you!!'


----------



## Wilsey

So my temp will be lower than if I had taken it as the usual time of 6am (instead of 5am). I checked on a bbt temp adjusting calculator and it said my temp would have been about 36.96 had I taken it later.

It hasn't dropped yet...but there is still time. :(

My smallest cycle has been 24 days and my longest 26 days. The average being 25 days. I'm on CD24 now.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I think I finally have my answer!! Just started brown spotting.. Guess the :witch: finally made her way to Canada .. Thanks so much for all of your support through this.. Would have gone crazy without it. I'm actually not overly upset right now.. Just glad I can move on to ny next cycle .. 

Good luck to those still waiting.. I'll be stalking you!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Limbo is awful and although Im' gutted you aren't getting a BFP I'm glad that you know what's going on!! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks wilsey!! Im a little upset I'm not getting a bfp.. But happy at the same time!


----------



## Wilsey

On to September eh! Hope it's a good month for you xx


----------



## POASFiend

ok skeet, now you have closure. Are you like me and impatient to be fertile again? I am preoccupying myself with silly things right now. Like googling stupid things like fertility chants. Some are quite hilarious and if I asked my fiance to participate in some of those rituals he would not be amused and the mood would definitely be ruined. But it's fun to google random things. Wilsey you'll have to update us when you find out more.


----------



## Wilsey

bahahahaha I love it! You should post a couple!

Will do - hoping I have good news for you all :)


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I was already looking at my apps to see when I'll be fertile next lol!! 

The bonus Is that the medication my oh is on lowers his sex drive.. Just found out today that they are lowering his dose starting next monday!! Which is perfect cause whenever they lower hus dose hus sex drive cones back with a vengence for about a month or so until his body gets used to it again.. Starting next Monday we are going to be bding like jack rabbits!!!


----------



## laura1981

Awww Skeet hun so so sorry, guessing it will be me next as had another BFN this evening, on to the next month and may it be a great one for you, glad you got the closure though xxxx sending you baby dust by the bucket full xxx


----------



## Wilsey

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Laura.. Hopefully yours turns into a bfp!! 

I'm really looking forward to next weekend now.. Have an open bar wedding to go too.. I'm going to take full advantage of it!!


----------



## laura1981

Too damn right i dont blame you, i have honestly lost all hope tbh but hey the witch should get to me soon xx


----------



## POASFiend

https://www.associatedcontent.com/article/415421/fertility_ancient_chants_spell_rituals.html

for you Wilsey. Skeet can I come drink with you? I'm only one province over!!!! I myself let loose with some wine last night. Had people over for dinner. Hopefully I won't get to do that much longer.


----------



## skeet9924

LOL by all means POASfiend!!! You can sneak in after the dinner!!


----------



## Wilsey

Curious...

_FEMALE: Carry 3 hazelnuts to promote fertility at all times - Jasmine flowers in the home or Jasmine essential oil _


----------



## Srbjbex

Ooo can I gatecrash too :winkwink: bit further for me but if I leave now....


----------



## POASFiend

Wisley now I have corrupted you as well. Well I figure if we are fighting a witch better see how witchcraft works so I know my enemy!!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahahaha I love it! So true POASFiend!! So true! ;)


----------



## skeet9924

lol and amulet of bull??? what is that??


----------



## Wilsey

What about just getting a mechanical bull and putting it under your bed? ;)


----------



## skeet9924

ha ha ha...how about on your bed..that could make some intersting :sex:


----------



## Wilsey

New meaning to getting 'knocked up' ;)


----------



## skeet9924

lol I'm reading all these fertility spells....no way Oh would sit nude with a bunch of candles chanting these spells...lol


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> lol I'm reading all these fertility spells....no way Oh would sit nude with a bunch of candles chanting these spells...lol

hahaha :haha: :haha: no way my OH would either...he would just laugh in my face OUT LOUD too lol

big black guy sitting nacked chanting like some african king lol not a good look lolol


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> lol I'm reading all these fertility spells....no way Oh would sit nude with a bunch of candles chanting these spells...lol
> 
> hahaha :haha: :haha: no way my OH would either...he would just laugh in my face OUT LOUD too lol
> 
> big black guy sitting nacked chanting like some african king lol not a good look lololClick to expand...

I actually laughed out loud at that :haha: I'm sure Oh would think I was nuts and probably admit me to the hospital for drug testing if I even brought up this idea...


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I think that's taking the TTC thing way too far. They are accepting BnB - lets not push it ladies ;)


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> lol I'm reading all these fertility spells....no way Oh would sit nude with a bunch of candles chanting these spells...lol
> 
> hahaha :haha: :haha: no way my OH would either...he would just laugh in my face OUT LOUD too lol
> 
> big black guy sitting nacked chanting like some african king lol not a good look lololClick to expand...
> 
> I actually laughed out loud at that :haha: I'm sure Oh would think I was nuts and probably admit me to the hospital for drug testing if I even brought up this idea...Click to expand...

haha...yes exactly :haha: :haha: come to think of it you probably need to do drugs to do that sort of thing lol well high on something anywayz :haha:....much as we would love baby num two...my OH finds it hard to believe in god let alown some chanting witch craft lol next I'll be asking him to try out the voodoo magic with two voodoo dolls telling him that it can get me pregnant!! haha maddness!! if only eh :)


----------



## skeet9924

lmao...august could very well be an interesting month for ttc...

My Oh just text me a few minutes ago saying that he wanted to do some "new" stuff in the bedroom to try and spice up our sex life...since hes been on this medication he doesnt have much of a sex drive...but hes pretty dissappointed that af showed her face so he wants to try and bd as much as possible..I was going to bring up the whole naked chant thing...but I figured it wouldnt go well...


----------



## Wilsey

That might not be what he means by 'spice it up' hahahaha ;) but worth a shot, he might find it kinky!


----------



## jmandrews

haha i just sat here and read through all of the messages i have missed! i love them all. So sorry the witch and come to get all of you too. I have been sick today :( not fun. i was supposed to start BDing today but i guess ill just have to wait until i feel better. Going to the doctor tomorrow for a yearly check up and to ask some questions since this is my hubby and i first time TTC. I am excited. Any thing i should ask? anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## skeet9924

so sorry to hear that you you are sick hun :hugs: 

To be honest I'm not even sure questions you should ask..my oh and I started ttc by accident when I accidentley became pregnant last december...

If your doc does give you any good info feel free to come back and share!

GL tomorrow!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Definitely come back and share!! :)


----------



## butterfly81

Loving all the voodoo and chanting chat! :haha:

The thing is, I actually believe in lots of it! lol. :blush: I bought myself (and my friend who is ttc) a Moonstone crystal from ebay. It is supposed to aid fertility, healthy pregnancy etc.! lol It's been on my bedside for month and it hasn't worked yet! lol Oh well, it was less than £2!

jmandrews, sorry to hear you have been sick.

:dust:

Baby dust to all of you

Oh, quick question whilst I'm on here, yesterday was my cd7 and I noticed ewcm. Is that a little early in the cycle to get that? opk was negative (which I would expect as only 7 days in). I've taken EPO for a couple days, but surely that couldn't have any efffect yet??:shrug: It's the first time in months since I noticed ewcm, so I'm guessing its a good sign, but I'm confuzzled by it:shrug:


----------



## jo14

Im out on cycle day 5 now so waiting to O


----------



## POASFiend

I would be confused too. I have noticed that my body worked "properly" until we decided to TTC and now I can't decipher anything. It's frustrating. I don't think any of this TTC science is exact though. So there may be other things going on in your body other than ovulation that can affect these things. I think all of this TTC is getting way too complicated if you ask me.

As for MOONSTONE--I think I saw a thread on this. I don't know so much if I believe it but who knows what I'll do if I'm not preggers in the next couple of months.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I have no idea with all of this ttc stuff .. It does confusing things to our bodies... I'm going to try not to pay attention to any of it the month and just have :sex: like crazy


----------



## POASFiend

good plan


----------



## jmandrews

Just got home from the doctor. I didn't have a lot of questions for her. I just told her that i have been tracking my cycles since feb. and they have been very irregular. i thought it was due to wedding stress, but now i am not sure. She told me that since i have been irregular i probably will remain that way. So if i do not get pregnant this month then is going to have me take a medicine called Letrozole to increase my ovulation chances. has anyone else ever taken this? If i still am not able to conceive then she will check my husband. i really hope this month is the month for me :)


----------



## skeet9924

I've never heard of that but sounds like you have a good dr.. My dr is not good at all and I'm planning to switch soon..I have to go dr less before they will give me a new one.. Which scares me cause what if I get a bfp while I don't have a dr?? I need to see a dr right away if I get a bfp because I have a- blood


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> I've never heard of that but sounds like you have a good dr.. My dr is not good at all and I'm planning to switch soon..I have to go dr less before they will give me a new one.. Which scares me cause what if I get a bfp while I don't have a dr?? I need to see a dr right away if I get a bfp because I have a- blood

why wont they give you a new dr. i think it should be your decision. what is wrong with a- blood? i have no idea of what my blood type is. well i did just read online that letrozole is like clomid except it is used to treat breat cancer patients. i saw that someone wrote it is causing birth defects but i dont know how true that is. or if they were just take too high of a dose. i am going to ask my dr. more questions before i go on it.


----------



## Wilsey

Let us know how you go jmandrews!!

Slight temp dip today. First time in 40 years that it has snowed in our city so it was freezing overnight. Hoping it's not a bad sign! AF due in two days!


----------



## skeet9924

I have to officially leave my dr first.. Then they put u on the waiting list for a new dr in the area. The problem with any - blood type is that if ur baby is + blood your body will build up antibodies to get rid of it and u will have an mc.. I have to get a needle as soon as I find out I'm preg to prevent my body from doing that.. That is another question you should ask.. Find out your blood type


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> I have to officially leave my dr first.. Then they put u on the waiting list for a new dr in the area. The problem with any - blood type is that if ur baby is + blood your body will build up antibodies to get rid of it and u will have an mc.. I have to get a needle as soon as I find out I'm preg to prevent my body from doing that.. That is another question you should ask.. Find out your blood type


Why is there a waiting list? are none of the dr's excepting new patients? it is probably best if u just stick with your dr until you find out. wow that is so crazy skeet! i know my husband is b+ but no clue what i am. i will def. ask. They drew my blood today so when my results come back ill find out.


----------



## skeet9924

I think there are a few in our area accepting patients..i think if i switch drs I really want a female. Right now I have a male. It is definetly a good idea to find out cause if your husband is + and you are neg your baby could have + blood


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> I think there are a few in our area accepting patients..i think if i switch drs I really want a female. Right now I have a male. It is definetly a good idea to find out cause if your husband is + and you are neg your baby could have + blood


yeah i have a female. i didnt feel comfortable with a male. so far i really like her. good luck with finding the perfect dr. just call places and ask questions. it can't hurt. thanks for the advice i am def. going to look into that because that makes me nervous.


----------



## skeet9924

Yup it's scary stuff no one clued in that I was - until I started bleeding fir ny mc.. Then my doc checked my file for it.. But my ob doesn't think that is why I mc


----------



## jmandrews

hmm that is weird. why wouldn't that be the reason? I hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## skeet9924

The ob said that it had stopped growing at 6 weeks... so it was a chromosonal defect


----------



## Wilsey

OMG I just feel like AF is coming ever 5 minutes. I feel like rushing to the bathroom. :dohh: I'm resisting the urge because every time I go there, nothing is happening. 

Two days until AF is due. Still have highish temps. Why is time going so slowly?! :growlmad:

I started temping right at the end of my last cycle and did an overlay to see where I was last month at this time. What do you ladies think?

I think tomorrow's temp will say it all...
 



Attached Files:







overlay.png
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## amommy

I think your chart looks good, have you tested?


----------



## Wilsey

BFNs until I looked 10-15 mins later and then there were faint pink lines the thickness of the control line! So at this stage defo not pg!


----------



## skeet9924

wow your temps look really good Fx'd for you!!! and here is some :dust: as well!!


----------



## k8k8

Charts looking and your tests are sounding promising Wilsey... Give it a couple more days and you might have your :bfp:!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Wilsey

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Wilsey

k8k8 said:


> Charts looking and your tests are sounding promising Wilsey... Give it a couple more days and you might have your :bfp:!!!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks hun! Just got a BFP tonight. So hoping it's a sticky one. Still feels like AF is on track to arrive - so seriously hoping that isn't the case!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

AHhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

YOU DID IT!!!! congratulations! I'm so happy for you :flower::flower:

I love it when one of you girls gets a BFP cos it really makes me think it must be me next. How long had you been trying? xx

(Oh and loads of people who turned out pregnant, including my best friend, said they kept running to the toilet thinking AF was there but she never arrived and now they got BABIES!!!! so don;t worry about that. How many DPO are you?)


----------



## Icca19

yeha congrats!!
how is everyone else???


----------



## jmandrews

im great! im at cycle day 8! im ready to start BDing and tracking my O. keeping my fingers crossed that this is the month for me :) how are you ICCA???


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah wilsey :happydance: !!! Congrats girl!!! It is very normal to have cramps and feel like she's here when u are preg!!! The cramps is your uterus getting ready!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!! Hopefully a few more of us can join you in first tri after this month!!!!

As for me ... Have a long wait until o :coffee:


----------



## Srbjbex

Skeet - I know how you feel.... Ov seems agas away!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Yeah wilsey :happydance: !!! Congrats girl!!! It is very normal to have cramps and feel like she's here when u are preg!!! The cramps is your uterus getting ready!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!! Hopefully a few more of us can join you in first tri after this month!!!!
> 
> As for me ... Have a long wait until o :coffee:


Congrats hun..


second everything thats skeet said :) xx

i'm cd6 long wait to goo....


----------



## Icca19

im doing good, well as good as i can be while im waiting to O
i have a bit of a longer cycle so its going to be another week or so before i O (ah it sucks) 
im really thinking about taking some SOY this month to see if it helps .....any one have any advice ???


----------



## babydeabreu

personally i wouldnt but each to there own hun..heres some info on it xx


How does soy affect fertility?





Soy and Estrogen
Soy is an excellent source of protein and the female reproductive hormone estrogen. Soy foods contain phytoestrogens, literally meaning plant-derived estrogen. The type of phytoestrogen in soy is known as isoflavones. These isoflavones come in different forms and have different effects. Some may function similarly to estrogens in the body, producing a very weak effect compared to the real hormone. And others act as antiestrogens, to reduce the activity of estrogen. Evidence is growing that these phytoestrogens may help with menopausal symptoms, as well as inhibits cancer cell growth.

Soy and its Effect on Fertility
There are not many studies done in this field, however some reports suggest that in countries where soy products are consumed in large amounts, the birth rate is no lower than in countries where soy is not routinely consumed.

A few studies suggest that high levels of soy protein may decrease fertility. According to a report in The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition a small number of studies have shown that high levels of soy can increase menstrual cycle length, decrease FSH (follicle-stimulating hormone) and decrease LH (leutinizing hormone). But we must note that the high levels of soy generating this effect are equivalent to drinking three 12-ounce glasses of soy milk (60 g soy protein equivalent to 45 mg of isoflavones) for a month. However, normally most people do not consume this much soy.

The American Family Physician magazine stated that up to one-quarter of women with fertility problems may be helped by dietary changes. The researchers state that, since the phytoestrogens in soy products increase the length of the follicular phase and lead to fewer menstrual cycles over a woman&#8217;s lifetime, it is possible that soy may decrease fertility in some women. But they also add here that women with multiple risk factors for infertility may be more sensitive to soy than others.

Some studies on various animal species have also indicated that eating high levels of phytoestrogens from soy can have adverse effects on fertility. But there is no current data to suggest that consumption of phytoestrogens at the levels normally encountered in the diet of animals in these tests or humans in general are likely to be harmful.

A more recent review reported in The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition sates that reproductive and developmental toxicity studies did not find significant variations in fertility from soy phytoestrogens consumption in healthy couples, indicating that normal intake of soy is basically harmless to your fertility and hence your chances of becoming pregnant or maintaining a pregnancy.

If for any reason you are experiencing fertility problems, it certainly is a good idea to limit soy in your diet to rule out any possibilities of its effect on your fertility. Since it&#8217;s the protein portion of soy that contains the phytoestrogens, you should try to avoid tofu, soy milk, tempeh, TVP and soy nuts. Soy sauce does not contain phytoestrogens, and so you can continue using this to flavor foods. As with any food, it is wise not to overconsume. Eating soy in moderation allows you to avoid any potential harm due to overconsumption, as well as leaves more scope for a variety in your diet which helps you are to get all the important nutrients that your body needs.

Hope thats helpful xx


----------



## lanileylil

IM so HAPPY for everyone today is the 17th any news. im waiting with u guys i will be testing on the 27th this month. BABY DUST FOR US ALL!!!


----------



## POASFiend

yay wisley!!!!!!!!!!! so happy. wish you a sticky & H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies - thanks for all the well wishes! Pray it's a sticky bean for me :D

Temp stayed up today so got to be a good sign! :D

This was our 5th cycle trying. First two were NTNP and the last three we actually paid attention to where I would be O'ing.

I'm 13dpo today, so took the test at 12dpo!


----------



## BMIbaby

Congratulations Wilsey!
So pleased someone else got a BFP  . I'm on CD 8 today. Have been really busy with work the past week so not really been on. Not getting monitored on this cycle of clomid for the first time. Anyone know if woman always ovulate about the same time each cycle? I know I ovulated day 15/16 last time. I'm also a little anxious my lining will be too thin this time but sticking to the 'cutting back' on exercise thing to see if any of that helps.


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Hi ladies - thanks for all the well wishes! Pray it's a sticky bean for me :D
> 
> Temp stayed up today so got to be a good sign! :D
> 
> This was our 5th cycle trying. First two were NTNP and the last three we actually paid attention to where I would be O'ing.
> 
> I'm 13dpo today, so took the test at 12dpo!


Sounds like you PG to me!!! im prayin for you that it sticks! have you tested anymore since the first time? wow you have been trying for awhile now! keep in touch :happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Will be testing again tomorrow morning! Wish I had taken one this morning, feel nervous like it might all have been a dream!


----------



## laura1981

Wow hun that is awsome news xxxx congrats xx still waiting on mine lol xxxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Good Luck for the girlies still waiting!


----------



## Wilsey

Can't wait to hear how you all do this cycle!! x


----------



## laura1981

Getting scared now, i have now got to the point where everytime i feel something down there i am rushing to the loo and praying AF is not here which so far it hasnt been, never been more than 12 hours late so 5 days is killing me


----------



## JRscorpio8

Good Luck Laura!!


----------



## beckiieboo

wilsey, congrats :) did you have any symptoms?
good lck the rest of u
im 10dpo, BFN yest, may test again today or maybe i should just wait :s i dont know. had a few cramps this am but not for long and little bt of upset tummy (sorry tmi) nipples r a bit sore but that it really..had a few stretched muscles pains behind belly other day, and had sore throat all week with wat i thought was kind of flu last week 4DPO +...

x


----------



## Icca19

wilsey how are you doing today? did you take another test??? 

beckiieboo idk how your resisting POAS, if i was you i would have tested by now! lol how do you feeel today?


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies,

Took another test with FMU (FYI mine is clearly not as concentrated as the test was a bit lighter :dohh: but definitely showed up within 2 secs) and it was positive. Phew. Last tests were taken at 7pm and 1pm.

No major symptoms to speak of. Sore nipples since O to 7dpo. 7dpo - 11dpo light brown spotting. Headaches, gassy etc (stuff that I thought could be explained away for other reasons).


----------



## Icca19

can you post a pic??

oh and congrats!!


----------



## Wilsey

Will post one when I get to work - got 15 mins to get ready to leave the house! :D


----------



## Icca19

okey dokey! cant wait! 
i love looking a pics!


----------



## Wilsey

Really bad picture from my phone...

I so hope it's nothing to worry about. Temp was still up today. Did the last test with FMU at 5am. Going to test again in two days (16dpo) at 1pm. Seems like that test came back the best.

Hope it's not that the hcG is fading!! :nope:

No sign of AF - due today.
 



Attached Files:







all tests.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wilsey said:


> Really bad picture from my phone...
> 
> I so hope it's nothing to worry about. Temp was still up today. Did the last test with FMU at 5am. Going to test again in two days (16dpo) at 1pm. Seems like that test came back the best.
> 
> Hope it's not that the hcG is fading!! :nope:
> 
> No sign of AF - due today.

 
its not bad because i see the lines! :yipee: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS ONCE AGAIN! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Really bad picture from my phone...
> 
> I so hope it's nothing to worry about. Temp was still up today. Did the last test with FMU at 5am. Going to test again in two days (16dpo) at 1pm. Seems like that test came back the best.
> 
> Hope it's not that the hcG is fading!! :nope:
> 
> No sign of AF - due today.

:happydance: LOOKS GOOD TO ME!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!


----------



## Wilsey

Will let you know the outcome of my test on Sunday! Waiting two days to test again. Think I am a POAS addict now! :)

How is everyone else?!?!


----------



## jmandrews

hahaha wilsey i would be too! have you told ur DH yet? are u going to do a digital test next?

i am just counting the days to Ovulation! :)


----------



## bigbellyashle

good luck :) You will be the happiest person in the world - trust me.


----------



## Wilsey

DH was with me when I did the first test! Well not in the bathroom, but I took it out to him right after I peed on it hahaha. We put it under the instructions until the time we were allowed to look!

Digi ones here cost $40 - not sure how expensive they are there. But I sort of want one for the sake of seeing 'pregnant' on it.

Just over a week to go until you O. Hopefully the bding will distract you a bit ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> DH was with me when I did the first test! Well not in the bathroom, but I took it out to him right after I peed on it hahaha. We put it under the instructions until the time we were allowed to look!
> 
> Digi ones here cost $40 - not sure how expensive they are there. But I sort of want one for the sake of seeing 'pregnant' on it.
> 
> Just over a week to go until you O. Hopefully the bding will distract you a bit ;)


aw that is so cool! I love when my DH gets excited about the possibility of being PG it makes me so happy!
WOW THAT IS SOOO EXPENSIVE! They aren't that much here! you should try buying them online! If you were closer i would totally bring you one.
I know not too much longer! its hard to stay distracted... but the BDing is helping a little :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hmm maybe I could get one online. Need to be able to ship to NZ but lots of places seem to do worldwide shipping. Good idea hun!

Nawww if you lived closer I would totally make you hang out with me hahaha!

Gosh, I know what you mean. The whole process just involves too much waiting. Chocolate and bding helps a lot! ;)


----------



## jmandrews

No problem! i don't know how much they are online, but you could always do a little research. they may not end up being cheaper because of shipping, but who knows. have you lived in NZ your whole life? my DH has been there and he loved it... he went skydiving there. I would totally hang out with you if i was in NZ. maybe one day :)

Im getting used to the wait now, i am just excited about it and trying to stay positive.


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I'll search all the sites tonight and see if I can find a deal!

Yup, I'm a born and bred Kiwi! Oh neat, lots of people don't know where NZ and some think it's part of Australia. Glad he enjoyed it here. It's pretty beautiful.

Yeah, it's good when you are excited about the prospect of what could happen :D You might be pg this month!!!


----------



## jmandrews

oh yes a KIWI!!! i know what that is! its the bird with no wing or arms... lol whatever you call them. thats silly people actually dont know where NZ is. well i did think it was apart of australia when i was little. haha but when you are young everything is the same. I am equally obsessed with both countries and my goal is to come visit both! i think they are both gorgeous! yes i am super jealous of my DH. Anything is more beautiful than Indiana. You probably have no idea where that is. I love that we are from two countries but have so much in common. 

I really do hope so! keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha nice work - you nailed it! It is that silly flightless bird that only comes out at night. What a national icon :dohh:!

Oh yeah, go to Aus for the weather. Real nice and warm over there. Certain parts of the country and glorious for weather...unfortunately I don't live in those places. We are known as Windy Wellington!

I don't know exactly where Indiana is on the map - but your country is HUGE! ;)

I know! Heaps in common :D


----------



## jmandrews

haha my state is know for bird, the cardinal haha its not much better.
we are the state that is in shaped like a boot and we are in the what we know as "the midwest" of the U.S. It is pretty flat and boring. its about 85 degrees F. here sorry don't know it in C. but its Hot! we are surrounded by farm land and we are known as the hoosiers haha! but enough with my boring life. our country is def. huge and i have only visited a small portion of it! 

well keep in touch! im off to bed. good night! let me know if you find a digital!


----------



## jo14

you can take me out sorry forgot to update im now waiting to O again im on day either 9 or 11 of my cycle as my AF started really werid not sure which day to go with lol


----------



## Icca19

Me too! CD9 for this girl, I can't wait til o time!


----------



## jmandrews

6 days until O!!! i can't wait!


----------



## Icca19

So have any of you girls tried the SOY plan??

I'm going for it next cycle after this one and I just want some oppinions on it


----------



## jo14

No i never heard of it what is it?? I just started using my OPKs again a bit early yet but dont want to miss it lol


----------



## Ecclet

I got a eggy on my monitor today !!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Its like a natural way to ovulate, I'm thinking about trying it but idk yet


----------



## la estrella

Hi ladies

Its been a while since I've been on, I was due for:witch: Aug 15 and she came 2 days early. Needless to say, I was bummed, more than bummed actually.:cry: I wanted nothing to do with anything baby even the precious bnb!:saywhat: It was rough, I thought for sure after 6 months that I was pregnant, and when :witch: started early I lost it:hissy:. But here I am again, af just finished and another cycle begins. Hubby has been a great support. I've had a positive opk and we have bd twice. SO here we go again.

On a brighter side congrats to all you who got your BFP! And congrats to all you ladies who are able to stay positive when it hasn't been your turn. You guys are my inspiration:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I hope you get your BFP too! I know it gets hard sometimes but that's what were here for! I joined bnb so I could give DH a break lol he's heard my ttc talk for long enough.

So my opk from this morning was neg.....good thing because I lost my bbt! 
I rely too much on my bbt but its the best way to track O so I must use it!


----------



## Icca19

what CD are you on la estrella?


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!! How's everyone doing?? Sorry I've been off for a bit.. Been pretty busy... 
Oh and I had such an amazing weekend!! We bd a lot even though it's not o time yet lol.. I don't know what happened this weekend but we re lit a spark in our relationship.. We had so many good talks and were so open with each other it felt like we were back at the beginning dating stage .. Fx'd that this continues into baby making time!!


----------



## Icca19

Yey :happydance: its always great when a new spark is lit!


----------



## la estrella

Icca19 said:


> what CD are you on la estrella?

Hey Icca, thanks for the supportive words:winkwink: Right now I'm on either cycle day 10 _or_ 12? I cant decide if af started 2 days early or 4 days, guess it all depends on what counts as spotting. 12 would make more sense because 2 days ago ( Aug 20th) I had a positive opk and now they are coming up negative, this cycle has only just begun and im already crazy frustrated. :dohh:

How bout you? which day you on? Hope you find your bbt, I've always been curious about temping and charting but it seems kinda confusing? I might have to dive right in next cycle and try it i things dont work out this time.


----------



## Icca19

Temping is awesome! Lol sorry I get excited about temp talk
But it is the most accurate way/tool to tell if you DID O (not if your going to) temping only tells you after you have ovulated so its hard to use just temping without any other "tools" but it def works. Your temps rise and fall with hormones so if you temp for acouple months you can see a pattern and tell when your body usually Os by following that pattern
I'm an EMT/paramedic and I. Think its awesome the way we can watch what your bodies do and how certain things affect us


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Hey ladies!! How's everyone doing?? Sorry I've been off for a bit.. Been pretty busy...
> Oh and I had such an amazing weekend!! We bd a lot even though it's not o time yet lol.. I don't know what happened this weekend but we re lit a spark in our relationship.. We had so many good talks and were so open with each other it felt like we were back at the beginning dating stage .. Fx'd that this continues into baby making time!!



Ohhh sounds like great times :) love it when
You do get the deep talks from
The OH and finally get somewhere, makes you feel great don't it. Hope it stays on track for you hun and bedding last all the way too ovulation. What cd are you Hun? Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks baby!! yeah it really did feel amazing!! We talked about stuff that had been kind of taboo topics that we just dont bring up cause it usually starts fights....not this weekend though we had amazing discussions about everything!! I'm on cycle day 8 out of 30...or if it follows the same as last cycle 33 days...I really hope its not that long this time!!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Hey ladies!! How's everyone doing?? Sorry I've been off for a bit.. Been pretty busy...
> Oh and I had such an amazing weekend!! We bd a lot even though it's not o time yet lol.. I don't know what happened this weekend but we re lit a spark in our relationship.. We had so many good talks and were so open with each other it felt like we were back at the beginning dating stage .. Fx'd that this continues into baby making time!!

thats awesome skeet! i love when that happens! i think that is a good sign for whats to come :) FXed! and lots of baby dust!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks jmandrews!! My oh and I have had some bumpy roads this past year!! We have stayed strong but after this weekend I feel like we are stronger then we ever have been...thanks for all the :dust:!!

Here is some for you :dust: and here is some for everyone else still waiting for :bfp:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## resque07

Id like to join as well I will be testing on the 13th . I started my first round of clomid 50mg cd 2 thru 6 . I am not temping or using opks hubby and I are just going to bd alot and pray alot as well. Baby dust to us all. Dear lord I pray for all the ladies in this thread and myself. I pray that we get our bfp and a healthy nine months. In your name I pray amen.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks baby!! yeah it really did feel amazing!! We talked about stuff that had been kind of taboo topics that we just dont bring up cause it usually starts fights....not this weekend though we had amazing discussions about everything!! I'm on cycle day 8 out of 30...or if it follows the same as last cycle 33 days...I really hope its not that long this time!!

Yeah i know the feeling hun, i think this weekend must have been something in the air as it was out of the blue with my OH too....was a deep convo. think we all have our ups and downs but when they just up and straight talk about things it make it all worth it and woth holding on even more!!.....:flower:

your cycle is close to mine..lets hope we catch eggy. count down to O then the most annoying bit for me tww to see if we did. good luck hun...I'll be stalking you x


----------



## jmandrews

Good Morning!!!! 3 days to go until O!!!! im getting anxious! lol I have been using OPK tests! hope it happens soon! FXed! how is everyone else doing?


----------



## skeet9924

Good morning!!! LOL I'm still waiting :coffee: 

I'm not using opk again this month...starting this wednesday untill the following weekend we are just going to bd whenever we get a chance...i know this wednesday is early but oh well... we will really focus on this weekend on... Good luck!! hope you get your :bfp: !!


----------



## Icca19

Looks like its going to be a big weekend for everyone! Lol
:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

lol probably a very quiet one on bnb...LOl


----------



## Srbjbex

Haha - it's a bank holiday weekend in the UK, so extra long for all that BD time!!! :haha:


----------



## Icca19

Sweet!! 

Were going to be celebrating Labor day here soon

I'm kinda excited for it! I'm going to test the day after (it will prob be too early) but I got my BFP with my DS on the day after Labor day in 2005 .....wow that was awhile ago!!


----------



## skeet9924

i'm so happy I dont have to wait until labour day to O... we will be at the cottage and the walls are eerily thin...kind of hard to bd that way.... 3 more days until I start to hit my "fertile" time!! I'm getting very impatient lol


----------



## Icca19

Me too skeet lol we both have 8 days to go
It does feel like its taking forever. 8 days is a whole week away !!


----------



## babydeabreu

ohh im 9 days away, thats even longer :dohh::dohh: hurry up lol


----------



## Icca19

Eww that stinks babydeabreu, one day does seem like a lot longer when it comes to ttc lol
Cute new pics!


----------



## skeet9924

omg 8 days does feel like forever..the only bonus is that you can start bd up to it....sucks though..now that I'm back to work next week..I highly doubt I will see OH on the day of O..or even the day before...going to have to hope his super sperm stay alive up there until O time...figure we will bd monday morning before I go to work then hopefuly fx'd that I O tuesday instead of wednesday


----------



## Icca19

Those two days could make the difference between a boy or a girl! Lol or so they say


----------



## POASFiend

Gonna be a dancing machine tonight!!!!!!!!!! Oing tomorrow!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I need everyone to chant real loud tonight ......
CATCH THAT EGG! CATCH THAT EGG!:yipee::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

It does sound like it will be a busy weekend. When I am good and tired from the mega BDing tonight I shall chant real loud for y'all too!

I need this to be a good one!!!!!!! I'd like to give my dad a grandchild for his b'day.


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: ill be chanting with you! 
I hope you catch your eggy this cycle that would be exciting! 

If it all works out for me this cycle ill be due right around my sons 6th bday....like with in the week lol

CATCH THAT EGG! CATCH THAT EGG!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck ladies..I bd'd last night but its way to early..LOL more or less just for fun!!...This weekend should be a crazy bd weekend!!!! 

CATCH THAT EGG!!!!! and here is some :dust: to help that chant!!


----------



## babydeabreu

gurrrrrrrrhhhhh ive got ages lol each day feels like a week and so far each week has felt like a month......lol all i can say is next wednesday, thursday and friday maybe even saturday, is going be a one hell of a barry white moment, lets get is on baby lol

i am just behind you girls so you cant run lol


----------



## POASFiend

yay Barry!!!!

Well I'm sad to report. Last night did not go so well. By the time I got to my daughter off to bed OH was busy watching tv. Next thing I hear him snoring. I wake him up and I hardly get 2 words out of him. I remind him that he said we were going to have a bit of fun. All I got was major grumpiness. I mean I know he was tired but if are actually trying, and he knows what day it is he would still make the effort. Same thing happened last month and his response was what I just didn't feel like it then but we've had sex many other times. I explained yean but a lot of good that'll do if I'm not fertile at that time. He says it'll happen when it happens, relax. I'm 36, not too many more years to go. It won't happen if we are always missing that window of opportunity. 

In the end I said I'm not initiating anything anymore, he says he wants kids so bad but I feel like I'm driving the process. So I ended up in tears last night and there wasn't much conversation this morning. I feel pretty rotten. 

Go figure it was his idea that we start trying but I get stuck with all the details as to how it's going to actually happen. I was feeling so good about this month. I don't want to get my hopes up and get all geared up again next month only to be disappointed yet again. Ball is in his court now. If he really wants kids as bad as he says he does, then he'll do something about it. My heart is broken right now.

Sorry for the downer. I will be thinking of all you who have great bd'ing plans this weekend. I hope the dust is flying.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: babydeabreu, i hope the next week flys by for you

I went to the store this morning and bought some SOY and another OPK and a HPT!
i am ready for this cycle to just be over with so i can start a SOY cycle and see how that turns out!!
I know how you feel about time DRAGGING on lol


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
do you think youll be able to BD tonight?? i hope you catch that eggy!!
:dust:


----------



## POASFiend

I don't think it'll happen tonight. We'll be out late. And frankly I don't think he'll initiate anything tonight and I don't want to because I feel like I always have to keep the ball rolling. I don't want to do this if he's not on board. Words are one thing but if the actions don't match.............................................I hope he's not just saying things that he thinks I want to hear.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

thanks, that felt good!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw Poas! Sending loads of :hugs: your way! Ttc is really stressful, for both parties, and can make BDing seem like such a chore, which surely it isn't meant to be?! 

My husband is feeling a bit under the weather tonight, so I don't think we will be doing anything, which is a shame because I am sure I am going to ovulate very soon, but I don't want him to force anything either. 

I think you maybe just need to spend a bit of time together tonight, not talking babies, and just enjoying each others company. Have some cuddles. Cuddles are always good!


----------



## Icca19

Well iv been thinking and i think im going to not BD until i get my + opk and then we can DTD lol hes going to hate it but i think itd for the best ! 
My reason: i think DH should have a SA done but we havent yet so i want to make sure that his "little guys" are super strong and healthy. The longer you wait to BD the more mature the sperm will be! 

Does anyone know if sperm quality and quanity are equal? like.....if theres not alot can it still be packed with sperm or do you need alot of seman to get alot of sperm???

all i know is i want it to be a good "batch" lol

So today is CD!6 and hes going to have to wait til CD20 (ish) to BD....thats like a week away :rofl: idk if I can wait that long!


----------



## POASFiend

good question--wish I knew. What I don't get is why do they need so many sperm released. Only 1 gets in. How lost can they all get???????? Pretty bad odds if you ask me?

When will men start asking for directions? 

Thanks Srbjbex-I just don't get it. This is only our second month and I already sense a bad pattern. I had a talk with him and asked if this was really what he wants. I really don't get it. Like I said he's always shooting his mouth off about it and talking about how great it would be and maybe we'll be lucky and have twins. I told him this gets my expectations up and then I'm left disappointed if he doesn't want to act upon it. All talk and no action is not a formula that I care for.

Well I think we'll be talking late tonight.


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: maybe thats why they need to release so many cuz the majority of them arent asking where to go so only one makes it there lol


----------



## Icca19

i hope you have a better night tonight POASfiend :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## POASFiend

thanks icca


----------



## babydeabreu

Jessica to your question hun - 

New research suggests there is little value in couples abstaining from sex to improve their chances of conceiving by saving sperm for the woman's most fertile time of the month.

In a study to be presented Monday at a European fertility conference, Israeli scientists provide the strongest evidence yet that men with low sperm counts can significantly reduce sperm quality by holding back for longer than a day or two.

They found that the performance for men with normal fertility tests remained the same whether they abstained from sex for one, two or 10 days before providing a sample.

"Long residence in the male reproductive tract might in some cases mean the sperm do worse, perform worse, than they could do if they abstained less," said the study's leader, Dr. Eliahu Levitas of Ben-Gurion University in Israel.

The finding appears to challenge the role of abstinence in male infertility treatment. World Health Organization laboratory guidelines recommend that men seeking fertility treatment refrain from sex for between two and 7 days before providing a sample for analysis.

In the new study, to be presented at the annual conference of the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology, Levitas' group analyzed more than 7,200 semen samples from about 6,000 men undergoing routine fertility investigations.

More than 4,500 of the samples were normal, while the rest showed varying degrees of low sperm counts.

The men abstained from sex for up to two weeks before giving their samples.

In men with low sperm counts, the researchers found the volume of semen increased after prolonged abstinence, but the quality got gradually worse the longer the men held back.

The number and proportion of motile sperm, meaning active and moving sperm, fell significantly from day two onwards, reaching a low at day six and remaining low.

The percentage of malformed sperm also increased after just a few days of abstinence, the scientists found.

"If a man abstains for two days instead of five days, that may make the difference," particularly in fertility treatment that involves artificial insemination, Levitas said, because that procedure demands the best quality sperm.

In normal men, the study found no change in sperm motility. The percentage of malformed sperm increased only after 11 days, and then only so marginally that it is unclear whether it could affect fertility.

"There is no point in giving up sex to save up sperm," said Dr. Karl Nygren, a fertility specialist at Sophia Hospital in Stockholm, Sweden, who was not connected with the research.

The argument in favor of abstinence is that it may increase the volume of semen and hence number of sperm in an ejaculate.

"*You may have more sperm and more semen volume, but the quality is less. Usually, fresh sperm are better than stale sperm," said Lynn Fraser, a professor of reproductive biology at King's College in London. "What you really want to do is flush the system out so that the sperm that are there are fresh."*The optimal strategy for couples with no fertility problems who are trying to have a baby is to have sex once every day or two around the time of ovulation, she said.

"Realistically if people want to have children, you wouldn't want to have intercourse three times a day every day because that might deplete the pool that you have," said Fraser, who was not involved with the study. "But there's a lot to be said for keeping the system in a state whereby most of the sperm that have accumulated haven't been there very long."

Hope that helps :)



POASFiend - i know what you mean hun, actions all ways speak louder than words and always will. just give him a nudge every now and then...that will hopefully do the job. sometimes men just dont think out side(there) box and slip...little nudge or kick will soon fix him up lol hope you get to dtd tonight hun...other wize i'm thinking hes not in this as much as you are hun. men you love them but then you hate them lol hope you get it sorted hun...stress thats just not needed doesnt help the situation does it :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

no kidding. Funny thing is he was the one pushing for TTC. Maybe he got cold feet?


----------



## babydeabreu

humm or maybe hes just tired or got things on his mind...when men have mental/ emotional issues that switch off andi dont even know there doing it...frustating but its true hun. tell him your ovulation and have to dtd tonight and tomorrow...say do you still wants kids with me? gurrr annoying hun for you but giving him a little reminder just might sort it out :) hope it doesx


----------



## Icca19

thanks a bunch Babydeabreu that was very helpful!


----------



## POASFiend

Yeah actually I've seen in a few places where there doesn't seem to be any benefit to waiting. However baby deabreu you provided a lot more info than I've seen.


----------



## skeet9924

POAS- I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this. I completly understand the stress of your man not being in the mood. My man is on medication that makes is sex drive lower..not to mention he lost his job and has been going through a lot of stress. Maybe your man is just feeling the pressures of life. I'm sure he does want a little one. I also find that men don't fully understand the whole ttc process and although you tell them that there is only a certain time I dont think they get it..( especially when there are so many stories of people having sex once and getting pregnant). My man regularly says it will happen when it happens...its very frusterating!!! I've been trying some things to try and spice up the bding...and I've been trying to do it more through out the cycle as well even when i'm not fertile...let me tell you I've had to get creative..but its working :) 

Baby- thanks for that info!! My Oh hasnt been tested yet, but I'm pretty sure his little guys get lost all the time!!! I'm also pretty confident due to his medication that there aren't so many of them!! 

As for me...even though I'm not really in my fertile window till tomorrow let the creativity begin!!! Man's on his way home from work...hopefully I can get some bding in everyday for the next few days!!


----------



## skeet9924

Ohh sorry one more question after that long post....do any of you find that you start to get emotional around ovulation time??


----------



## JRscorpio8

First of all I would like to agree with skeet about men don't quite understand the whole process. It is true that from a young age in school we are taught that if you even look at the opposite sex without a condom or bcp you WILL GET PREGNANT!!! Last month my OH pulled the 'I'm tired' trick on me just when I got a really positive OPK (and I know I O very soon after my surge) I was so angry and he knew it! I was miserable when AF came and he could see that and I think he thought it was his fault (I let him). I let slip a bit of information about how small the window of opportunity was and a couple of other interesting TTC facts (all very casually but I could see the cogs turning in his head lol) I then told him at the beginning of this month in no uncertain terms that if he wanted a baby we were dtd everyother day whether he particularly felt like it or not. I explained the whole SMEP thing. I said if it was a sex day he could have it as much as he liked (not including zero!) whenever he liked so that added a little bit of choice for him lol My OH can't stand anything that sounds even remotely like nagging, he says it reminds him of his mum and he just switches off :dohh: so I have to be sneaky!!! 

I do get emotional around ovulation and really gassy. Evolution probably doesn't want me to breed cos I don't feel all that sexy at the crucial time and normally start some sort of argument with OH. Nice one body!!

Can you check out my chart please. Does it look like I O'd on CD 14? I haven't had any positive OPKs so I didn't do the whole 3 days in a row thing


----------



## skeet9924

Hmmm it does look like you O'd on cd 14...strange that you didnt get a positive OPK...how long are your cycles normally? I say keep bding just incase.. My gf was trying to get pregnant for a year..the only month she didnt get a positive opk was the month she got pregnant. 

My Oh has turned over a new leaf this month..he is jumping me any chance he gets...which is very strange..I didnt even get to use my preseed last night because he caught me so off guard!! I dont know what I did to get this...but i'm not complaining!!!!

Scorpio- I've been finding my body has been doing that to me too!! Yesterday before my OH got here i was so mad at him because he didnt text me all day!! I dont know why I was mad..he's out working construction and I new he was going to be busy :dohh: I was just so angry ..then when he told me he'd be home at 9 I was mad again...LOL even though he had warned me the day before that he wouldn't be home until around 9....LOl I had no reason to be mad..but i was..I felt like I was looking for a fight:shrug: Stupid body...good thing i resisted the urge!!


----------



## POASFiend

skeet9924 said:


> Ohh sorry one more question after that long post....do any of you find that you start to get emotional around ovulation time??

Heck yeah. I didn't know if it was just me.:sad2:. Sometimes being a girl is such a mess. On a positive note OH and I just had a complete blowout but it resulted in a nice long talk and great make up bding. Yes it was the well it'll just happen sometime and I told him not when your are most interested in me at the most infertile times. So there is still some hope of catching an egg this month. Only thing is have you ever DTD only to have it seem to go everywhere but where you want it?:shrug: Well I hope a few made it in. Kinda like an exclusive club:blush:. I hope it's a really BUSY weekend for everyone.


----------



## JRscorpio8

I hope you caught it, I hope I did too!!! That's if I have O'd yet. God it's confusing. lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

...and I don't know how you're supposed to check CM when there is always other stuff up there. SO CONFUSED!!!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm glad to hear you had some good make up :sex: and yes I have completely had it go everywhere!! Hopefully you caught it this month.. If not atleast now your oh understands how important it is to bd during certain times .. And that should increase your chances next month!!


----------



## POASFiend

I hope so too. About the CM I have wondered that too. I have thought that probably havlf the time people are checking CM, it's probably semen that they actually have. I always check mid day figuring that's probably my best bet. I did not notice EWCM until 1 day after I o'd so it looks like it happened 1 day late but everything else seems to point to the fact that it was right on time. Go figure! We need to be like the butterball turkeys with the little piece of plastic that pops up when we're ready, I think! 

I am trying not to symptom watch but I know I won't be successful. How are you all doing with the symptom watch?


----------



## POASFiend

Skeet, hope your catching one now!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hey, so after I was asking you lot to look at my chart yesterday cos it looked like I O'd CD14/15........ CD 16 I get positive OPK!!! I'm like Oh no come on we need more BD'in!!! It's just weird because my temps had already rose a lot.... The positive OPK did appear just as I recieved a moostone I had ordered...!

With the CM I normally only look on TP and I thought I had had no EWCM which annoyed the hell out of me after all the EPO, grapefruit and green tea I'd been having! Anyway after getting the +OPK yesterday, I decided to be a bit more adventurous today and go looking if you catch my drift. I did have a little bit of EWCM looking stuff- it stretched about 1.5inches- but it was creamy coloured and looked like it had some sticky stuff with it. Oh yuck maybe that was sperm... 

The things we do hey?! So yeah I don't know if I have already ovulated or am currently in the process. I'm gonna go dtd RIGHT NOW anyway lol


----------



## skeet9924

LOL I say just keep DTD ...booooo!!! I'm so upset...OH had to leave today :( We wont get any bding in today...so Monday will be the last day, then I guess what ever is supposed to happen will....Wont get to dtd the day of ovulation..man it sucks that work gets in the way!!


----------



## POASFiend

Let's just hope for long survival !!!! Stupid work. If that moonstone works I may just have to get one.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> LOL I say just keep DTD ...booooo!!! I'm so upset...OH had to leave today :( We wont get any bding in today...so Monday will be the last day, then I guess what ever is supposed to happen will....Wont get to dtd the day of ovulation..man it sucks that work gets in the way!!

ohh i hate that...spending all that time waiting for the big O to arrive then feeling so let down if OH has to work...praying that you have done enough Bding hun....sperm can last up too 3 days to fingers crossed the little swimmers have jump on eggy :)

sending you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

You know how you get maternity and paternity leave? I think you should get conceiving leave!!! Hmmmm we should introduce the idea to the powers that be!

So my temps did drop today and I'm guessing this must be ovulation. (charting experts opinion needed please) Do you O on the day of temp drop? I bloody hope so I'm bored waiting!!


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry I'm not a chart expert but I think u do o the day your temp drops! Thanks for the wishes baby.. I'm going to try and get one more in tonight if oh isn't too tired.. Good Lu k lady's we are all slowly creeping into the tww!! 

Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

Humm i'm not sure some peoples body temp drop when they o some just drop due to just natural body temp going up and down..like mine this morning was low but my opks are negative..ive still got 4 days to go yet!! just keep an eye on it tomorrow morning and see what it says...i no that ruddish info but much as i do temping myself i'm finding my body temp goes up and down each day :shrug: but keeping an eye open as normally it goes higher when you o??? 

but...here is some info :)

BBT charting measures basal temperature. Basal temperature is your temperature when you very first awaken in the morning. That means that you take your temperature before you stand up, go to the bathroom, take a sip of water, brush your teeth, talk on the phone, or kiss your spouse. In my routine, the alarm goes off and I stick the thermometer in my mouth. It's that simple. 

To be accurate, the temperature must be taken at the same time every day. During the week, I get up at 5:30. I take my temperature at that time. That means that I must also take my temperature at 5:30 on the weekends. Fortunately, I don't have to fully awaken; I just let the thermometer do its thing and then I go back to sleep. 

The easiest way to begin charting is to start at CD1, the first day of your cycle. Cycle Day One is the first day that you see true red menstrual flow. You simply take your temperature and record it on your chart. Typically, pre-ovulatory temperatures range from 97.0 to 97.6, although there is a wide range of "normal" temperatures. *One day, you will notice that your temperature is higher than it has been on previous days. The general rule is that you have ovulated when your temperature rises .2 degrees higher than any temperature from the previous 6 days, and it stays elevated for at least 3 consecutive days. In general, post-ovulatory temperatures range from 97.7 upward. *


hope that helps :thumbup:







I have 4 days to till i O....hurry up i want to catch eggy :) good luck to us girls xxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Thanks babyd, that really helps a lot and 97.7 would be around .2 higher than my highest temp. Maybe I am normal then! This really isn't a game for patient people is it lol I wanna know whats happening NOW!!

I take my temp every day at 6.30am. Last night my OH said I can't wait til your pregnant so you can stop setting that alarm! loool Hopefully there are other reasons lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

1 more thing, does the temp have to go that high all at once in one go (rather than steps over a few days?)

Are you doing the SMEP kinda thing?


----------



## skeet9924

ughh so I get home from work to find Oh already at home..turns out he didnt go into work today..he's not feeling well...I'll try to bd tonight but it depends on how hes feeling...Looks like this month will be another bfn :cry:


----------



## k8k8

skeet9924 - you'll have to make him an offer he cant refuse... My DH never turns down a "snuggle"... Good luck to you!


----------



## JRscorpio8

How did it go Skeet? My OH came home from work yesterday and started saying how his throat was feeling all prickly and he could just tell he was coming down with something. I thought OH NO!!! and started panicking because I thought I was Ovulating yesterday (think temps this morning have confirmed I was right) and I was getting all ready to kill him but I thought I'd just try asking him first. I said 'd'ya want sex?' and he said 'yeeeah!!' (in a tone like 'obviously' which I think was a bit fake but who cares) 

I am lucky in a way cos I have a bit of a secret weapon which I didn't consciously set out to get- I've got quite low self esteem and body issues so even though over the last 2 and half years I given OH the best sex in his life, I never do the whole completely naked thing (unless its dark) or anything kinda daring. I'm not uninhibited lets say. But now because I'm desperate for the baby anything goes! I think OH dtd with me each time just to see how far I'll go lol its kinda like he's taking advantage of me but I'm doing it to him as well so its all fair! Last night we was taking rude pics of eachother :blush: but I was ovulating goddammit I'd do anything! It better be worth it lol this baby is compromising my integrity! 

K8K8 how is it going? When are you going to change your status thingy? xx


----------



## skeet9924

Lol Scorpio.. I've done lots to spice up the game too!! Oh is on medication that lowers his sex drive so Ive had to be pretty creative.. I am a champ though!!! I did get some :happydance: I'm going to pay for it today though.. I went out for a bit last night to give him a chance to rest.. Well didn't the bugger fall asleep on the couch.. Then he found out he wasn't working today.. So when I got home and said I was going to bed oh said he would be in later( his brother was there so I couldn't jump him on the spot) so I had to stay up super late in bed waiting for him... Needless to say I'm running on only a few hours of sleep.. And heading to work soon.. But I guess it's a price I had to pay!!


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone??
I need an update on evertone!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone??
> I need an update on evertone!

Hey Icca! I'm 1 DPO I think. Gonna dtd once more today then I think I'm gonna have a couple days rest! I'm very sad today though as my best friend is moving to Ireland :cry: We have been in town all day shopping for last minute stuff for her (well I was looking at all the cute baby clothes) and I'm taking her to the coach later. Every cloud has a silver lining and all that- now she will be living away from me I thought of a cool way to tell her when I am pregnant (I will tell her straight away). I'm gonna take a photo of the two lines and message them to her and not even say anything else!!! :haha:

How are you?


----------



## Icca19

I'm doing good still waiting to O, I think I need to change my chart and put todays test as a neg, tomorrow or wed it should be pos (I hope)

My bestfriend is prego! Lol we were ttc at the same time but as you can tell I'm still waiting to catch up lol
I was thinking of a way to tell her when I get prego. 
She told me when we went out to eat lunch on afternoon


----------



## JRscorpio8

Are you a bit jealous? I mean, obviously you are pleased for your friend but don't you feel a teeny teeny bit jealous??! The other day my same friend phoned me and said 'guess what?' And my heart just dropped like a stone and I said 'you're pregnant' and she said 'what?!? no! my cat came home' loool I was about to feel shit. I suppose it is different for you though because your friend was TTC.


----------



## POASFiend

Ha, it's normal to feel a bit jealous. Friends of ours were trying at the same time. One day they called to say they had gotten married on the weekend. I said oh I bet she's pregnant. My other half was clueless. But I just knew. Not that it's the only reason that they got married. But I'm sure that when they got a BFP they probably thought why not get married after all they are a family. I was happy and then went to my room to have a little jealous cry especially considering I was Oing at the time and we were having a hard time getting the deed done that week.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:
I know I prob asked already but how long have you been TTC?


----------



## POASFiend

This is actually only month 2 but I am so gung ho because we knew for months what date we'd like to start trying so I am full force!!!


----------



## Icca19

Good luck girl! 
You sould line your ready to get the ball rolling! Lol
:dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm EXACTLY the same as you POAS!!


----------



## Wilsey

I have been wanting to try for quite a while now but wanted to wait until after my wedding. In that time a few friends got pregnant and had babies and I was so jealous. I'll admit it. I wanted to be them.

Since my wedding (actively trying) no one close to me has become pregnant but it seems like everyone's sisters or friends have! Again, super jealous of these people I barely knew.

But thankfully it is my turn. And I know each of you will get your BFPs!

:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

I totally get the jealousy thing.. My two bf are preg! My one friend has 3 children already and if I had of kept my first pregnancy was only 2 weeks behind me.. She actually had the nerve to complain to me that she is having a boy!! I was devestated.. My other bf is a bit easier to be around as she had an mc too., so atleast she understands what I am going through and is very sensitive to my feelings.. I'm happy for both of them but jealous at the same time.. Also almost everyone I work with is preg or has young children.. I feel left out of every conversation. Not to mention I work at a high school and teens end up pregnant all the tine..


----------



## Flutterbabies

I just spent a weekend with my SILs 3month old and it's been driving me crazy, I was so jealous at points I had to go and hide for a little cry. I felt awful coz I should just feel nothing but happiness for my gorgeous new niece (and I do, I really am happy) but jealousy keeps popping up.

I hope our BFPs are waiting.


----------



## JRscorpio8

It's just human nature at the end of the day. It's natural to feel a bit jealous but it doesn't mean we are horrible cos we'd never wish they didn't have it, we just want it too!!


----------



## Icca19

So true jrscorpio!


----------



## skeet9924

That is a perfect way of putting it scorpio!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

OOOh I'm so excited to get them crosshair things! Is it true I should get them tomorrow if my temps stay high?


----------



## JRscorpio8

Also I need to get a new testing list to the front of the thread. (I wasn't very good at updating it before!) POAS when are you testing? Has anyone else OV yet? When do you think you will be testing?


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies..wow you all have been talking way to much, its like a book lol 

I think when ever someone wants something regardless if its a baby or new car, new shoes etc....if someone has it, its automatic to be a little jealous or to envy that person. doesnt make you nasty atall, or wish bad on someone...just makes you think about what you want even more lol 

i was out at the weekend for my brothers birthday(for a meal) and my sister inlaw brothers wife is 8 months pregnant, she sat opposite me, so we was talking alnight...but i was loving it, she was telling me all stories of how she feeling and whats shes been going through, while at the same time she was asking me questions about my son andre, its her first child so shes so excited!!! i was re-living my days when i was 8 months...im so jealous but same time im so happy for her. i cant wait to be there again one day :)


well to my calender - tomorrow is day 14 the day im meant to O....i had a dark opk yesterday so todays opk should be the positive stick :) we bed this morning at 3am and im hoping to bed for the next 4 days just to make sure that eggy dont get away this time lol

Testing around 14th/15th :)

Good luck to us girls this is our month, baby dust to all xx




p.s my OH is on meds too, hasent been well for months...so even though we have been trying for 7 months this will be our second month proberly trying, also with my cycle being on track now, using opks, and temping so hopefully this month will be a good month :)


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies

Babydeabreu I hope you get your + opk today!! Sounds like you might!

Well as for me. If my temps continue to rise ill be in the DPO status! 
Hopefully by the weekend!

:dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cng1983

I am 2 dpo planning to test around Sept. 15 if af doesn't come. This is my 2nd month TTC #1. I had a lot of symptoms last month and ended up not being pregnant so I am trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hi cng1983 welcome to the thread! It is annoying that most AF symptoms are pretty much the same as pg symptoms!! Are you temping or anything? Have you done anything interesting this month to maximise your chances?


----------



## POASFiend

I think I will be testing on the 9th. I may get bored and test a few days early but I don't think it will happen this month for me.

I do have really sore nipples today, but that just happens to me sometimes anyway. Ho hum. OH really is clueless about all this timing stuff. He thinks we should try really hard for the next couple of weeks. I said sure but it won't be for TTC purposes. He told me you don't know that. Hmmm I'm 5 days po yep actually I do know. You can't fertilize eggs when they aren't there! He refuses to believe me.

Yes this symptom stuff is annoying. Oh I've got cramps maybe it's implantation maybe it's PMS. Hmm sore boobs maybe I'm pregnant maybe PMS. Hmmm acne.................and so on and so on.


ICCA GET BUSY THIS WEEK!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

POAS, maybe you need to go back to basics and get your OH a sex education book? I do understand some men's view that sex=pregnancy because that's what they've always been told. In school you're told you must use a condom or you WILL get pregnant. You need to break that belief but I know it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks! I managed to drill it into my OH and got my way this month- we did SMEP. My tactic generally is just be horrible to him until he concedes but I do understand that may not be agreeable with everyone. Oh god I'm a monster. I think I will have to go away for 9 months when I do get pregnant because I have a feeling I will be a nightmare.


----------



## POASFiend

I blame my future m-i-l. Would you believe she was my first sex ed teacher ever? SHE WAS! I had her as a teacher in grade school. Anyways she gave us the whole it only takes once, you can get pregnant anytime speech. So I guess I should blame her for her son's fairy-tale view of TTC.

Isn't that gross, my m-i-l taught me about sex!!!! Pretty funny I think.:rofl:


----------



## JRscorpio8

POASFiend said:


> I blame my future m-i-l. Would you believe she was my first sex ed teacher ever? SHE WAS! I had her as a teacher in grade school. Anyways she gave us the whole it only takes once, you can get pregnant anytime speech. So I guess I should blame her for her son's fairy-tale view of TTC.
> 
> Isn't that gross, my m-i-l taught me about sex!!!! Pretty funny I think.:rofl:

OMG!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Srbjbex

POASFiend said:


> I blame my future m-i-l. Would you believe she was my first sex ed teacher ever? SHE WAS! I had her as a teacher in grade school. Anyways she gave us the whole it only takes once, you can get pregnant anytime speech. So I guess I should blame her for her son's fairy-tale view of TTC.
> 
> Isn't that gross, my m-i-l taught me about sex!!!! Pretty funny I think.:rofl:

Ahhh POAS - you always make me laugh :rofl:


----------



## POASFiend

Comic relief is important. All this TTC business can make a girl crazy.


----------



## cng1983

Scorpio, no I am not temping. My husband works 3 nights a week (he leaves for work before I get home and I leave before he gets home on those days) so I am finding that it is going to be challenging to have his nights off be the same as my fertile days. I used an OPK last month but didn't really use one this month just BD several times around what I believed to be Ov day.


----------



## skeet9924

Ladies!! Nice to see some comedy in here as all enter into the tww!! I'm going to consider my self 1 dpo tomorrow .. But it could be wrong lol.. I think I'll try and hold off until the 15th ( day af is due).. If I'm really strong I'll hold off until the 16th.. But I know that won't happen.. I'm pushing it as is thinking I'll wait until the 15th.. It might be easier then I thi k though considering I'm almost positive oh and I missed the window cause of our stupid work schedules. 

Good luck everyone!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Af due the 13th for me so if she doesn't show by the 17th I'll test.


----------



## skeet9924

Wow!!! You can wait that long!!! Thats crazy strength!!


----------



## Icca19

Lol I agree, I couldn't wait that long either !


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> I blame my future m-i-l. Would you believe she was my first sex ed teacher ever? SHE WAS! I had her as a teacher in grade school. Anyways she gave us the whole it only takes once, you can get pregnant anytime speech. So I guess I should blame her for her son's fairy-tale view of TTC.
> 
> Isn't that gross, my m-i-l taught me about sex!!!! Pretty funny I think.:rofl:

hahaha thats just strange :haha: :haha:


well ladies its all starting the mind games it seems lol 

im meant to be O-ing tomorrow so have been busy yesterday and soon as OH gets in, its going to be another barry white moment getting it on baby lol 

tww with you girls makes it just that little bit easier, want be the only one pulling my hair out imagening things lol :) x


----------



## Icca19

:dust:
Catch that eggy!! 

:happydance: I can't wait to get this tww started and over with!!


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> I blame my future m-i-l. Would you believe she was my first sex ed teacher ever? SHE WAS! I had her as a teacher in grade school. Anyways she gave us the whole it only takes once, you can get pregnant anytime speech. So I guess I should blame her for her son's fairy-tale view of TTC.
> 
> Isn't that gross, my m-i-l taught me about sex!!!! Pretty funny I think.:rofl:
> 
> hahaha thats just strange :haha: :haha:
> 
> 
> well ladies its all starting the mind games it seems lol
> 
> im meant to be O-ing tomorrow so have been busy yesterday and soon as OH gets in, its going to be another barry white moment getting it on baby lol
> 
> tww with you girls makes it just that little bit easier, want be the only one pulling my hair out imagening things lol :) xClick to expand...

Have fun tonight!!!! :happydance: Lots of :dust: coming your way!!!


----------



## Stepmomtobio

skeet9924 said:


> Wow!!! You can wait that long!!! Thats crazy strength!!

Last time I got a bfn till almost a week late so gonna save on tests this time


----------



## skeet9924

oh wow that is a long time to wait for a bfp...Yeah I agree save tests...I bought just cheap dollar store ones...not going to frer until i get a + on one of these


----------



## Icca19

Me too. I'm just sticking to cheepies right now


----------



## POASFiend

Ahhh I think my chances are slim this month so I thought TWW would be no big deal. Ahhhh I'm already getting the urge to test and I'm just 9dpo. What's wrong with me?

So any romance for any of you oving girls last night? I hope so we need to get some babies this month.


----------



## Icca19

Well I know DH and I shouldn't (every other day rule) but I think I'm going to be a bad girl and break the rules lol besides I really don't care about this cycle, its next cycle I care about!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Why is that Icca?


----------



## Icca19

Because next cycle is my very first (and hopefully only) soy cycle!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies...i indeed got some :sex::sex: and again tonight :happydance: even though OH is on meds im hoping all this work has helped alot...now sure on my opks truth be told...on the 30th i got a kind dark opk but didnt take it as positive because ive had alot darker...but since then my opk have been getting lighter and lighter instead of darker...so not to sure whether to take the 30th as the positive or not....im going to keep doing my opks now untill next week just incase. you know how our bodies like to just mess around every now and then :dohh:


i use "onestep" cheapies there great and cheap...so im not complaining lol :)

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Happy to hear u are getting lots of :sex: in!! Hopefully these meds don't mess up with our husbands little guys too much!! I've researched the medication that my oh is on and apparently many women have no had issues getting preg when the man was on a low dose.. My man jut dropped to a low dose so hopefully that helps!!


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
Glad to see everyone back again for a new month. Not sure if I'll be able to join this thread as technically I'll be an early-September tester if my dates are right (6th Sept for AF or BFP) Think I'm all messed up due to spotting and craziness of last month. I don't know if I'm just more aware of all the symptoms this month but got some major cramping a few days ago (about 7/8DPO) Then it went away so suspect AF is nearby? Really hate this 2ww plus I'm trying not to exercise that much and take it easy which just gives me more time for symptom-spotting. Vicious Cycle! In so many ways!


----------



## JRscorpio8

That's good news Skeets! BMIbaby of course you can join us again! Your early testing just means you will be 1st on a long line of BFPs!!!! FX'd for us all! Symptoms are sounding good! I'm 6dpo according to FF but I reckon I may just be 4dpo. No real symptoms apart from major mood swings but I don't think thats a pg symptom, I'm just a moody biatch lol Whats going on the rest of the ladies??


----------



## Icca19

Well I'm ok....as of now. Iv been stressing :cry:
I'm not exactly sure if I ovulated or not (my opks were never a def +) just almost there. 
But my temps are on the rise so who knows! Last cycle I had symptoms from O day until AF came and right now I feel nothing. 
Guess ill just have to wait

And to top it all off SIL told me she's prego yesterday. 
This is her 2nd cycle after having an IUD removed. I can't believe it happened SO quick for her!

:cry: why can't it be like that for me. I doubt I even Oed this cycle


----------



## JRscorpio8

No pos OPK don't mean you didn't O, maybe you caught the end of the surge? SIL being pg is a bit of a kick in the teeth when you have doubts tho :dohh: xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Aww so sorry Icca...I know how hard it is when everyone else seems to fall pregnant so easily :hugs: As for me not much going on here...though I'm only 2dpo...I have the long weekend away so hopefully that will keep me busy....Good luck everyone..Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## POASFiend

Oh Icca. Don't you just want to scream and kick somedays. Babydeabreu you know every time I hear Barry White now I think of you!!!! And I've never even met you. My saga continues with OH and his cluelessness. I think he is finally starting to understand you can't just get pregnant an ol time of the month and he promised me he'll be ready to go next round. Now what's he doing? He's out buying a new car for our growing family????????? His car is a 2 door. Yeesh doesn't he have to get me pregnant before our family starts growing? Talk about putting the cart before the horse. I guess I should take it as a sign though that he really does want this to happen. 
ANything else exciting for everyone?


----------



## 35_Smiling

If :af: doesn't show her face Monday, September 12 then I will :test:
I hate this waiting game...:coffee:

Good luck to the rest of you who will be testing soon :dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hey Smiling! At least we are all in the wait together! :hugs:


----------



## butterfly81

Hi ladies!

It's been ages since I've last been on here. Been very busy with work, kids, studying, applying for a new job(and getting it)....the list goes on! lol

Anyway.....I've done 3 pregnancy tests and they've all had a faint positive :bfp::happydance:

Here's whats happened: Last af 9th Aug, first faint positive on OPK on 21st (it was my last test so couldnt do anymore the next day to see if it it would have been darker lol) We BD'd on 17th, 21st and 22nd. Took 2 preg tests yesterday (one step test and a supermarket brand). My cycles are between 26-28 days, so I will be taking tests for the next few days! lol

A bit of a waiting game now to see what happens.


----------



## JRscorpio8

butterfly81 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been ages since I've last been on here. Been very busy with work, kids, studying, applying for a new job(and getting it)....the list goes on! lol
> 
> Anyway.....I've done 3 pregnancy tests and they've all had a faint positive :bfp::happydance:
> 
> Here's whats happened: Last af 9th Aug, first faint positive on OPK on 21st (it was my last test so couldnt do anymore the next day to see if it it would have been darker lol) We BD'd on 17th, 21st and 22nd. Took 2 preg tests yesterday (one step test and a supermarket brand). My cycles are between 26-28 days, so I will be taking tests for the next few days! lol
> 
> A bit of a waiting game now to see what happens.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was thinking of you 2day! I swear I am a psychic!! All it was, I work in a shopping centre and I had to speak a girl today who had what looked like a rose quartz bracelet on (I don't know if you are following the thread about moonstone and rose quartz being good for TTC) and it just made me laugh like TTCers are a secret society who can spot eachother through weird little signs (the girl prob wasn't even TTC she just had a nice bracelet on) but I was telling my OH about it and we were having a laugh saying imagine if I said 'butterfly81?' and the girl answered back 'scorpio' and then we would look at eachother knowingly loool Even tho I haven't really talked to you a lot like I have talked to some of the other girls on this thread, your name just popped into my head!! OK I sound like a weirdo now but I'm tellin ya, I'm psychic!!

Anyhoooo CONGRATS!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls! How is everyone?

Well I got my crosshairs today so its onto the tww for me! :happydance:


----------



## JRscorpio8

YAY Icca!!! What shall I put your testing date for then?


----------



## Icca19

Ummmm sept 15th (well that's when af is due) 
Lol I'm really really really going to try and hold off until then but I doubt ill make it that long!


----------



## butterfly81

Scorpio you are so funny :loopy:

That would have been hilarious though! lol Is your user name scorpio because that's your star sign? I'm a scorpion (my bday is 11th Nov), so maybe that's why there is psychicness going on! lol:winkwink:

x


----------



## JRscorpio8

butterfly81 said:


> Scorpio you are so funny :loopy:
> 
> That would have been hilarious though! lol Is your user name scorpio because that's your star sign? I'm a scorpion (my bday is 11th Nov), so maybe that's why there is psychicness going on! lol:winkwink:
> 
> x

It would be funny! My OH said we should make up a secret handshake think where we bump our bellies off eachother..... that MAY be a little strange though! Yes I'm a scorpio although only just! (23rd Oct)

Icca I will put you down for 15th... we can only hope loool x


----------



## BMIbaby

Congrats Butterly81 and thanks Scorpio!
I will be 12dpo 2moro so decided to test this morning (stupid- yes BFN) Still hanging in there. I'm on CD 25 and no spotting as of yet so I feel like I've accomplished something even if AF does show in the next 3 days. Does anyone else find FRER a pain to open? Honestly I was doing a dance first thing this morning trying to get it opened- what on earth do they package them with?


----------



## kerry0509

Hi girls can i join in?? :) im currently 3dpo, my AF is due on the 16th, i SO want this to be my month, everyones month infact! Hope i get to know you all soon :) xxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

:rofl: I've never used a FRER but I had exactly the same prob with clearblue Ov tests! 

12DPO is still early anyway so you just keep peeing on them sticks!!! And of course any improvement in your cycle in general can only help, if not this month then next. 

I've just been on Ebay and bought 30 pg tests :dohh: and I still got some left over from last month!! FF reckons I'm 7DPO but I think I'm only 5. Either way I got quite a bit of BDing done around the crucial time(s) so I'm feeling hopeful :thumbup: No symptoms really. I been having LOADS of creamy CM and I've seen loads of threads on here where women had that in their 2WW then got their BFP!!! On the other hand I've seen lotsa ladies say they get that generally without being Pg :nope: I didn't have ANY last month in my 2WW but that was my 1st cycle off bcp so I can't say it means anything. AAArgghh!!! I can't wait much longer!!! :wacko:


----------



## JRscorpio8

kerry0509 said:


> Hi girls can i join in?? :) im currently 3dpo, my AF is due on the 16th, i SO want this to be my month, everyones month infact! Hope i get to know you all soon :) xxx

Hi Kerry! The more the merrier!!! I spend most of the 2WW on the forum so the more people available to talk to so I don't go out of my mind, the better! lol Tell us a bit about yourself... how long you been trying? Do you have any children already? Did you do anything special this month to try and maximise your chances (apart from the obvious lol :winkwink:)


----------



## kerry0509

JRscorpio8 said:


> kerry0509 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can i join in?? :) im currently 3dpo, my AF is due on the 16th, i SO want this to be my month, everyones month infact! Hope i get to know you all soon :) xxx
> 
> Hi Kerry! The more the merrier!!! I spend most of the 2WW on the forum so the more people available to talk to so I don't go out of my mind, the better! lol Tell us a bit about yourself... how long you been trying? Do you have any children already? Did you do anything special this month to try and maximise your chances (apart from the obvious lol :winkwink:)Click to expand...

Thanks scorpio, lol yeah well i've been stalking the site for a while just reading up on some things hehe. I already have a 13 month old daughter which took me and OH a year to conceive her, we've only been trying again for two months so could be a long wait lol, this may sound strange but instead of using lube we use warm water... lol. When we were trying for are first we used lube for 11 months then i read somewhere online to use warm water, lo and behold i got pregnant the next month so it must of helped us anyway lol. And of course, LOTS OF SEX!! haha! ;) 
What about yourself? X


----------



## BMIbaby

Thanks again Scorpio!
Not that this is anything for you to go on (due to my erratic cycle and numerous AF probs!)... but I also had a lot of CM at the start of the 2ww (TMI) Never had so much since coming off the evil BCP. Don't have it anymore which is another reason to think AF is coming but I am hoping it's a great sign for you. This thread is brilliant- always something to make you smile when you're really fed up in the 2ww!


----------



## JRscorpio8

kerry0509 said:


> Thanks scorpio, lol yeah well i've been stalking the site for a while just reading up on some things hehe. I already have a 13 month old daughter which took me and OH a year to conceive her, we've only been trying again for two months so could be a long wait lol, this may sound strange but instead of using lube we use warm water... lol. When we were trying for are first we used lube for 11 months then i read somewhere online to use warm water, lo and behold i got pregnant the next month so it must of helped us anyway lol. And of course, LOTS OF SEX!! haha! ;)
> What about yourself? X

Ah OK, well I guess they say watery CM is fertile and what's more watery than water?! lol I used conceive plus (sperm friendly lube) and followed SMEP. I haven't got any kids yet but OH has one from a previous relationship (11yrold). This is my 2nd month TTC and I'm hoping I don't have to go onto a third! At least you know you can get pregnant! Do you chart your temps or use OPKs?


----------



## Icca19

Hummm I never heard of the water trick, I might have to try it
Does the shower count? :rofl:


----------



## kerry0509

Scorpio- haha exactly. Ah thats cool, thats understandable that you want a little bubba of your own though. Yes thats true, im sure you can too! Nope i dont do the temperature thing, coz that's another thing i would be obsessive about lol! 

Icca- Hahaa thats funny, yeah if you want it to!! Lol


So, anyway, im in the UK so its currently 04:16am, and i'm WIDE awake... i woke with a blocked up nose, now its running like hell! Throats itchy, sooo hungry. Desperado for the loo. This is so not normal for me lol! Plus theres absolutely nothing on tv! Haha. Hope ur all well :)


----------



## JRscorpio8

HAHA!!! Fertility Friend moved my crosshairs to CD18!! I knew it!!! lol It's better because I dtd before during and after O whereas when they had it as CD16 I only dtd the day of and the day after so I have a better chance woohoo! The bad thing is I'm back to 6DPO rather than 8DPO lol but at least being this early makes not having any symptoms yet a bit more hopeful!

Kerry I hope you've gone to bed now!!! And Icca you kinky lil thing!!!


----------



## kerry0509

I only had an extra half an hour :( surprisingly i feel ok...:wacko:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

can i wait to. i am now 2 days past ovulation, but have no idea how long my luteal phase is. i guess i would be thinking of testing on 18th september as that would be 16 days past OV. that assumes that i ov'd on my second peak of the CBFM. its all a bit confusing, and this is the first month i have used the monitor. been ttc for 8 now. my cycles can be weird but i used ac and ep this month too. 
don't think we actually bd on ov as dh was poorly, but we did on tuesday am and then saturday am. my first peak was thursday am and second friday am. i am hoping we may get lucky and catch the egg.

Dawn


----------



## Icca19

Hello ladies ! And good morning! 
Welcome dawn! It def sounds like you have all your bases covered in the BD department! Lol goodluck!
JR that ff web site can be tricky, it moved my o day up today by a day
BUT!! (Silly me) I did an OPK this am (don't ask why lol I just did) and the damn thing is the darkest its been all cycle! 
I took my opks of FF cuz it was messing with my O date but now idk what to think
My temps say. I already ovulated but my opk today says different
OH! And I woke with killer sore boobs too!

Well there my little rant for today, how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
I guess my stay here is pretty short this month- AF got me today (Nooooooooooo!) :brat: I promised myself that I wasn't going to be upset if that happened but I admit I did shed a wee tear :-( I'm really down to be honest bc I feel like I've tried everything- putting on weight, practically giving up all exercise, BDing at ov times, going for blood tests, popping folic acid, clomid and provera like it's going out of production, and staying as positive as I can (apart from this utterly negative rant!) I know it's outwith my hands really but I'm beginning to think it's just not meant to be for me. Sorry for the negativity cos you're all really positive and I really do wish you all the best with your BFP's.:dust: I honestly was more positive about this when I started ttc but it's been 2 years this month since I came off bcp.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry to haer the witch got you again this cycle


----------



## Mizztina14

JRscorpio8 said:


> I posted the same message on another thread but no1 talked to me :nope:
> 
> This is my 1st month TTC for #1 so this is my 1st 2WW! :D
> 
> I don't know how I feel about my chances this month... I have just come off bcp on the 11th so was worried it might take a while for my body to get back in rhythm but I got a really strong OPK on thurs. I'm not temping so I can't be sure that I def did Ov but I had the worst ovary pain that lasted from Thurs afternoon until Fri morning so I'm hoping that was my egg being released! I couldn't DTD on thursday tho but BD'd on Fri morning TWICE!! and Saturday morning once. I hope that's not too late.
> 
> We had been :sex: a lot up to Ov but I doubt any sperm had been hanging around cos I didn't have any EWCM (must be side effect coming off pill). We had been using conceive plus but not a lot.
> 
> I've been so good, O:)O:) cold turkeyed on the cigarettes about a month ago, have hardly had any alcohol and making sure to get my preconcep vits everyday (as well as shoving them down the OH's throat) It's so hard that there is nothing I can do now but wait!!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm not going to test until my period is late which I estimate to be 12th Aug based on when I think I O'd. If doesn't turn up I will test on 15th so please keep FX'd for me!!? [-o&lt;
> 
> Is anyone going to be testing around the same time?? Maybe we can wait it out together? :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Aug BFP's :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::bfp:k8k8:bfp::happydance:
> 
> *wishingfor3rd
> *
> *Wilsey*
> 
> *New Month, New testing list!! We will get our BFP's in SEPTEMBER!!!
> *
> 
> 2nd Sept
> :happydance::bfp:*butterfly81*:bfp::happydance:
> 
> 6th Sept
> *BMIbaby*
> 
> 9th Sept
> *POASFiend*
> 
> 12th Sept
> *JRscorpio8
> 35_Smiling*
> 
> 14th Sept
> *babydeabreu*
> 
> 15th Sept
> *cng1983
> Icca19
> skeet9924*
> 
> 16th Sept
> *kerry0509*
> 
> 17th Sept
> *Stepmomtobio*



i would like to join the list for the 13th.... thats if i dont take a trip to the doctor before than cuz im already a week late..


----------



## JRscorpio8

BMIbaby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I guess my stay here is pretty short this month- AF got me today (Nooooooooooo!) :brat: I promised myself that I wasn't going to be upset if that happened but I admit I did shed a wee tear :-( I'm really down to be honest bc I feel like I've tried everything- putting on weight, practically giving up all exercise, BDing at ov times, going for blood tests, popping folic acid, clomid and provera like it's going out of production, and staying as positive as I can (apart from this utterly negative rant!) I know it's outwith my hands really but I'm beginning to think it's just not meant to be for me. Sorry for the negativity cos you're all really positive and I really do wish you all the best with your BFP's.:dust: I honestly was more positive about this when I started ttc but it's been 2 years this month since I came off bcp.

Babe, that is shit :nope: I hate that :witch: 
Of course it is meant to be, no-one can want a baby that much and not be meant to be a parent! If you have been trying for 2 years isn't it time for the doctors to step it up a bit? I don't know much about provera and clomid and stuff but what about other things they can do like HSG to make sure your tubes are open and things like that? We can forgive you the negative rant obviously under the circumstances but please try and get your positivity back. You WILL have your baby one day and just think how special he/she will feel; they will really know how much they were wanted because of how long and hard you fought!! That will be such a great feeling for them :hugs: please don't give up, I want us all to be bump buddies :flower: 

I've started writing letters to my baby even though it doesn't exist yet and I decided I can give them to him/her when they are adults. Then they will see how much they were wanted. I know obviously people who get pregnant by accident and people who TTC and fall pregnant 1st month love their kids to the moon and back but I just think it would be such a nice feeling to know that your mum and dad planned you and did everything they could do meet you!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Mizztina14 said:


> i would like to join the list for the 13th.... thats if i dont take a trip to the doctor before than cuz im already a week late..

A week late!? Oooh!! Have you not tested at home yet?



Dawnlouise30 said:


> can i wait to. i am now 2 days past ovulation, but have no idea how long my luteal phase is. i guess i would be thinking of testing on 18th september as that would be 16 days past OV. that assumes that i ov'd on my second peak of the CBFM. its all a bit confusing, and this is the first month i have used the monitor. been ttc for 8 now. my cycles can be weird but i used ac and ep this month too.
> don't think we actually bd on ov as dh was poorly, but we did on tuesday am and then saturday am. my first peak was thursday am and second friday am. i am hoping we may get lucky and catch the egg.
> 
> Dawn

Hi Dawn! I'll put you down as testing on the 18th but don't worry too much, hardly any of us wait as long as we're supposed to!! I've no experience of the CBFM myself but I have seen other ladies posting about it and saying sometimes it takes a couple of months to get used to your cycles. Hopefully you won't have to find out because you get your BFP this month! 

:dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Icca19 said:


> Hello ladies ! And good morning!
> Welcome dawn! It def sounds like you have all your bases covered in the BD department! Lol goodluck!
> JR that ff web site can be tricky, it moved my o day up today by a day
> BUT!! (Silly me) I did an OPK this am (don't ask why lol I just did) and the damn thing is the darkest its been all cycle!
> I took my opks of FF cuz it was messing with my O date but now idk what to think
> My temps say. I already ovulated but my opk today says different
> OH! And I woke with killer sore boobs too!
> 
> Well there my little rant for today, how is everyone else feeling?

I hope your BD'ing just incase? Just keep doing it!!! Maybe you will O twice!! Its called superfetation or something lol May be you get 2 babies for the price of 1 lolol


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
Thanks Scorpio- that really means a lot to hear it:thumbup: I don't really want to give up and to be honest I don't think I can. The longer people leave these things the harder they get so I'll just power on until next month.:bodyb: All the docs keep saying is that I'm young enough and it'll be fine but that doesn't detract from the fact I seem to be having major problems.:awww: 1 year of my ttc was practically a waste as no GP would even take up my case until I was off BCP for 6 months. Then my GP went on maternity leave- lol! and I got passed from pillar to post until I finally got referred to hosp (3 month waiting list then numerous tests completed that I already had done with GP AND already had paperwork for) Been on various doses of clomid that haven't worked and had to cancel a cycle due to a mix-up as well. So I guess when I look at it this is only my second failed cycle with a dose that has actually worked. Just realised that if i have a 26 day cycle there's a chance I could be testing again 30th September! woo!...:wohoo: every cloud! Will still be checking in to see how all you ladies get on- fx'd and more :dust::dust::dust:to all!


----------



## Icca19

Oh I sure hope so!! Twins would be awesome!


----------



## JRscorpio8

BMIbaby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Thanks Scorpio- that really means a lot to hear it:thumbup: I don't really want to give up and to be honest I don't think I can. The longer people leave these things the harder they get so I'll just power on until next month.:bodyb: All the docs keep saying is that I'm young enough and it'll be fine but that doesn't detract from the fact I seem to be having major problems.:awww: 1 year of my ttc was practically a waste as no GP would even take up my case until I was off BCP for 6 months. Then my GP went on maternity leave- lol! and I got passed from pillar to post until I finally got referred to hosp (3 month waiting list then numerous tests completed that I already had done with GP AND already had paperwork for) Been on various doses of clomid that haven't worked and had to cancel a cycle due to a mix-up as well. So I guess when I look at it this is only my second failed cycle with a dose that has actually worked. Just realised that if i have a 26 day cycle there's a chance I could be testing again 30th September! woo!...:wohoo: every cloud! Will still be checking in to see how all you ladies get on- fx'd and more :dust::dust::dust:to all!

That's the positive attitude I like. You know what, I'm not even putting the :witch: next to your name, I'm just moving your name to the 30th Sept!! 

I can't believe the doctors treated you like that! Are you in the UK?


----------



## BMIbaby

Awww thanks!
Yeah- I'm in the UK Scorpio. All the docs have been nice i just think it's the fact the infertility was 'unexplained' they've had to make me cut things out, add things in and monitor stuff and it took aaaagggeeesss to get my cycle back after BCP. Hopefully now I'm on the right dosage of clomid and I'll just hope September could still be the month.:happydance:


----------



## Alaronex

Hey all!!

Looks like a lot of us are in the same boat.. :-S Good luck and happy waiting to us all!! x


----------



## skeet9924

Bmi- so sorry to hear af got you .., :hugs: and dont worry about the rant.. As af huts each one of us the previous month we all took turns with our rants.. Hopefully you get your bfp in September after all!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

:cry: Where is everyone?? I'm all alone on this thread why isn't anyone talking? :cry:

I'm 7DPO and feel like I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere!!! Managed to keep myself busy and off BnB for most of the day by helping a friend paint and then by gutting out and deep cleaning my house. I'm still not having any symptoms. 


Someone talk to me noww!!! :brat:

please! :kiss:


----------



## BBSJBJ

Hi :flower: I'm abit behind you JRscorpio I will be testing on the 10th though at about 9 or 10 dpo my patience is already 0 LOL I keep looking at my cell phones calendar as if every 30 minutes it might be different :dohh:


----------



## sarah4

il be testing the 18th fx everyone!


----------



## Icca19

:hi: hi JRscorpio I'm here!


----------



## kerry0509

JRscorpio8 said:


> :cry: Where is everyone?? I'm all alone on this thread why isn't anyone talking? :cry:
> 
> I'm 7DPO and feel like I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere!!! Managed to keep myself busy and off BnB for most of the day by helping a friend paint and then by gutting out and deep cleaning my house. I'm still not having any symptoms.
> 
> 
> Someone talk to me noww!!! :brat:
> 
> please! :kiss:

Hi scorpio, you never know, you could be one of these women who have no symptoms at all but be very much pregnant! I was like that with my first, i kept saying to my OH 'im not pregnant' over and over but as soon as i took the test the two lines had shown up in literally 30 seconds i couldn't believe it lol.

Its my b'day today so it would be really nice (late) prezzie if i get a BFP this month. Im 5dpo and testing on the 16th... or maybe a bit earlier hehe!


----------



## JRscorpio8

YAY!! :happydance:

BBSJBJ, I reckon I will end up testing early too. I nearly did today but luckily I was kept busy all day! I reckon I can hang on til 10DPO which is still too early but I did get 30 IC's so WTH!! I keep looking at my chart on FF. It hasn't changed since this morning when I put my temp in and it won't change until I put my temp in again 2mora morning but its like a compulsion.... I stare at the line hoping it will tell me a secret!!! OH has started to notice me comparing my chart to others in the gallery and is saying I will drive myself mad (bit late mate!! :wacko:).

Hello Sarah! Welcome and good Luck to you too! x

Icca have you got anything exciting to share with us? How you feelin today? :hugs:


----------



## JRscorpio8

kerry0509 said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Where is everyone?? I'm all alone on this thread why isn't anyone talking? :cry:
> 
> I'm 7DPO and feel like I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere!!! Managed to keep myself busy and off BnB for most of the day by helping a friend paint and then by gutting out and deep cleaning my house. I'm still not having any symptoms.
> 
> 
> Someone talk to me noww!!! :brat:
> 
> please! :kiss:
> 
> Hi scorpio, you never know, you could be one of these women who have no symptoms at all but be very much pregnant! I was like that with my first, i kept saying to my OH 'im not pregnant' over and over but as soon as i took the test the two lines had shown up in literally 30 seconds i couldn't believe it lol.
> 
> Its my b'day today so it would be really nice (late) prezzie if i get a BFP this month. Im 5dpo and testing on the 16th... or maybe a bit earlier hehe!Click to expand...

Happy Birthday to ya, Happy Birthday to ya, Happy Biiiiirthdaaaay!!!! :happydance::flower:

OOhh that's good info. Were you TTC your 1st LO? How many DPO were you? Oh watch you will have me testing tomorrow now lol


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Same as me ....... Though i have no idea how long my luteal phase is, think this would make 16 days past ovulation 




sarah4 said:


> il be testing the 18th fx everyone!


----------



## JRscorpio8

JRscorpio8 said:


> kerry0509 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Where is everyone?? I'm all alone on this thread why isn't anyone talking? :cry:
> 
> I'm 7DPO and feel like I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere!!! Managed to keep myself busy and off BnB for most of the day by helping a friend paint and then by gutting out and deep cleaning my house. I'm still not having any symptoms.
> 
> 
> Someone talk to me noww!!! :brat:
> 
> please! :kiss:
> 
> Hi scorpio, you never know, you could be one of these women who have no symptoms at all but be very much pregnant! I was like that with my first, i kept saying to my OH 'im not pregnant' over and over but as soon as i took the test the two lines had shown up in literally 30 seconds i couldn't believe it lol.
> 
> Its my b'day today so it would be really nice (late) prezzie if i get a BFP this month. Im 5dpo and testing on the 16th... or maybe a bit earlier hehe!Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday to ya, Happy Birthday to ya, Happy Biiiiirthdaaaay!!!! :happydance::flower:
> 
> OOhh that's good info. Were you TTC your 1st LO? How many DPO were you? Oh watch you will have me testing tomorrow now lolClick to expand...

11 Months. You did tell me. OOOhhh is that a symptom? I have had a head like a sieve lately!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!!! Back from the cottage!! Wasnt very relaxing at all!! We kept really busy with visiting family and a whole day golfing!! 

I really have no symptoms yet this month.. My boobs were a little sore golfing ., bit haven't hurt since.. I have definetly been tired but I'm thinking that is due to starting back at work and been bust traveling


----------



## JRscorpio8

Heya Skeet! Do you like golf? It doesn't appeal to me at all but then again I have never tried! 

Hopefully no symptoms is the new symptom!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah I like golf.. I'm not very good at it.. Im usually done after 12-13 holes.. I just get frustrated.. I hope no symptoms is the new symptom !!


----------



## JRscorpio8

I just thought; if I did get a BFP I would probably have a heart attack from the shock!


----------



## skeet9924

Ha ha ha I'm in the same boat as u!! I'm pretty convinced that I'm not getting a bfp this month.. I don't even have the urge to test yet


----------



## katiandjames

Thats right about when I was gunna test! I will wait with you <3

I woke up nauseas and have cramping. I keep waiting for AF or BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

Kati- how many dpo are u


----------



## Icca19

Oh. How fun! Iv alwayswanted to gulf !

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks icca!! You should try golf it's fun! Harder then it looks though :) icca what day do u plan on testing? Are u going to wait until the 15th


----------



## Icca19

Lol prob not
Idk when I ovulated now. My temps show I already did but silly me I kept using opks after and yesterdays and todays opks were through the roof positive! And i had O pains! 
So now idk what to do
I feel so sleepy and like I have a fever, I feel really warm


----------



## JRscorpio8

Icca19 said:


> Lol prob not
> Idk when I ovulated now. My temps show I already did but silly me I kept using opks after and yesterdays and todays opks were through the roof positive! And i had O pains!
> So now idk what to do
> I feel so sleepy and like I have a fever, I feel really warm

What the heck is goin on!!? Do you think you had been getting ill and thats why your temps are up but you are actually Ovulating now like the OPK's are saying?

I'm going bed now so I can wake up tomorrow and be another DPO and take my temps again. Its like when you are a kid at Christmas and can't wait to go bed and try fall asleep as quick as possible so morning gets here fast and you can see what Santa brought! xx


----------



## skeet9924

That's crazy icca.. I figured u would have ov by now.. But it sounds like Scorpio might be right.. I hope your still bd ing


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I'm thinking I Oed today. We def have our bases covered in the BD department! 
Now I just have to wait
:rofl: I know what you mean about christmas!


----------



## kerry0509

JRscorpio8 said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerry0509 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Where is everyone?? I'm all alone on this thread why isn't anyone talking? :cry:
> 
> I'm 7DPO and feel like I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere!!! Managed to keep myself busy and off BnB for most of the day by helping a friend paint and then by gutting out and deep cleaning my house. I'm still not having any symptoms.
> 
> 
> Someone talk to me noww!!! :brat:
> 
> please! :kiss:
> 
> Hi scorpio, you never know, you could be one of these women who have no symptoms at all but be very much pregnant! I was like that with my first, i kept saying to my OH 'im not pregnant' over and over but as soon as i took the test the two lines had shown up in literally 30 seconds i couldn't believe it lol.
> 
> Its my b'day today so it would be really nice (late) prezzie if i get a BFP this month. Im 5dpo and testing on the 16th... or maybe a bit earlier hehe!Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday to ya, Happy Birthday to ya, Happy Biiiiirthdaaaay!!!! :happydance::flower:
> 
> OOhh that's good info. Were you TTC your 1st LO? How many DPO were you? Oh watch you will have me testing tomorrow now lolClick to expand...
> 
> 11 Months. You did tell me. OOOhhh is that a symptom? I have had a head like a sieve lately!Click to expand...


Thankyou :) and yes you've definitely lost it :rofl: i tested the day i missed my period, i didn't have the money to test the days leading upto it lol.


----------



## JRscorpio8

My temps were boring today and my symptoms are boring so I did an IC. Suprise suprise it was BFN! I shouldn't be upset because I know that it's way too early and I keep telling myself even if I wind up pg I may not have even implanted yet................. but it doesn't make me feel better cos I had been googling 'BFP 8DPO' and loads of people got lines and I used 10mil tests so I was hoping there may have been a HINT of a line :sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## BBSJBJ

:hugs: JRscorpio try not to be upset maybe you only implanted yesterday or possible you havent yet.Try not to lose hope yet fx tight that by friday or saturday you will have your bfp!


----------



## JRscorpio8

:hugs:

Well at least I have no more 10mil tests until the 30 I've ordered get delivered! Hopefully they won't come for a couple of days!!!


----------



## POASFiend

Icca I hope it all gets straightened out. Isn't pos opks like that a sign of PCOS? Just a thought. 
Well I see there has been a BFP here, congrats butterfly!
OH was in the baby mood so he decided to go out and trade his 2 door car in for a family vehicle. I told him he was putting the cart before the horse but he says he's determined to get me pregnant next month. I sense AF just around the corner so I believe I'm out this month.


----------



## JRscorpio8

At least he is on board now POAS! Looks like next month could be your month then. Men are strange creatures and communicate in weird ways so him buying a different car means its time to make baby!!!!


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Hi All, 

This is our first cycle of TTC, will be testing 13th Sept. Had my implant removed July, first period 16/08/2011 and am using a baseline of a 28 day cycle to start with.

I'm so impatient! 

Good luck everyone :D xxx


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry to hear it's a bfn Scorpio.. Wow poas that was a huge turn around from your oh compared to the beginning of this cycle!! 

As for me I'm still waiting.. I've noticed when I've been tired the past few days I've felt nauseous.. Don't know if it's a symptom or just too busy these days!! Still have about a week until af is due


----------



## JRscorpio8

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is our first cycle of TTC, will be testing 13th Sept. Had my implant removed July, first period 16/08/2011 and am using a baseline of a 28 day cycle to start with.
> 
> I'm so impatient!
> 
> Good luck everyone :D xxx

Welcome Stacey! :dust:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Thanks :) xx


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :hi:
just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing, i cant chat this much this week because im going to be super busy, porb a good thing!! i need to keep my mind off TTC for the week. 
Just thought id update my chart for the day for you girls!
jr :hugs: sorry to hear about your BFN, ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you
:dust:


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi everyone,
Sorry I wasn't on when you were feeling a wee bit down Scorpio. I've been really busy but it sounds like you're a bit more positive again. Still got my fx'd for everyone including you- stay positive- you never know!


----------



## JRscorpio8

It was silly of me to take the test, not only am I only 8DPO but I was drinking loads and going toilet every five mins. I still got hope! I got this kinda weird bloated feeling that I usually get around ovulation but as that is obviously past I'm wondering if it will be a symptom of something else!!


----------



## POASFiend

Isn't it funny the silly things we do? It's like we purposely set ourselves up for disappointment so that we can say we aren't surprised when it happens. We are a funny bunch.


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey girlies :)

Sorry i havent been on, been mad busy at home with family stuff!! come back to about 6 pages behind..you girls sure talk alot lol 

hows everyone been? 

scorp - praying that its just way to early to get bfp hun, hope it shows a bfp soon for you :hugs::)


Well as for me im not sure if ive O'd or not havent really got a dark opk but im hoping if i did ive done enough bedding to catch eggy :)

havent got no signs what so ever - other than i had a dream i gave birth to a chicken? WTF? but later he was a boy? can anyone inlighten me on that? lol serious that is just messed up lol but other than that strange dream no signs no feeling no symptoms just nothing!! but who knows its early days :shrug: 

anyone else got any symptoms?


----------



## skeet9924

:haha: OMg Baby..gave birth to a chicken???? !!! Sorry i can't help you on that one at all ..but its definetly funny and weird!!! 

Ugh I can't wait for this tww to be over!! I hope I'm not coming down with anything..I keep feeling nauseous...could be a good sign or a bad one :wacko:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> :haha: OMg Baby..gave birth to a chicken???? !!! Sorry i can't help you on that one at all ..but its definetly funny and weird!!!
> 
> Ugh I can't wait for this tww to be over!! I hope I'm not coming down with anything..I keep feeling nauseous...could be a good sign or a bad one :wacko:

hehehe its crazy init...why a chicken? i know i love eating chicken but come on..:wacko: i woke my OH and told him he just laughed..i was just confused and simply still am :shrug: surely thats not a good sign eh? lol 


i hope the nauseous is a good sign? figers crossed x


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey all, been away at the weekend as well, so just checking in!! 

Baby chickens....hilarious! 

Well I finally o'd , ff has it down as cd27, but actually thunk it might have been cd24 ...... Either way, I've got a while till testing, not the 2 days like it says on my ticker!! Plenty of chance for you guys to start the ball rolling with some bfps this month hey!

:dust: to all!


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I got a BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet83

lilfroggyfroe said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I got a BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats hun :happydance::flower:


----------



## zennie

lilfroggyfroe said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I got a BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations on your :bfp: :dance:


----------



## babydeabreu

lilfroggyfroe said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I got a BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic..congratulation :happydance: :happydance: hope you have a safe and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Srbjbex

lilfroggyfroe said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I got a BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woop woop

Congrats!!!!!!

The first of many this month I am sure!


----------



## BBSJBJ

Congrats on your BFP!! H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## POASFiend

DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!

Holy Moly, I don't believe it. I knew the chances were slim this month but somehow we managed to pull it off!!!! Got my BFP yesterday. I felt the least pregnant I ever felt in my life. But they say that's usually when it happens. 

Babydeabreu-you know what they say about vivid dreams???? Hope it's a good sign. You know every time I here Barry White now I think of you!!!

Congrats froggie H&H 9 mo to you.

I'm in shock. I really am. I guess it's a good thing we got the family car now.


----------



## sweet83

POASFiend said:


> DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!
> 
> Holy Moly, I don't believe it. I knew the chances were slim this month but somehow we managed to pull it off!!!! Got my BFP yesterday. I felt the least pregnant I ever felt in my life. But they say that's usually when it happens.
> 
> Babydeabreu-you know what they say about vivid dreams???? Hope it's a good sign. You know every time I here Barry White now I think of you!!!
> 
> Congrats froggie H&H 9 mo to you.
> 
> I'm in shock. I really am. I guess it's a good thing we got the family car now.


congrats hun :happydance::flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!
> 
> Holy Moly, I don't believe it. I knew the chances were slim this month but somehow we managed to pull it off!!!! Got my BFP yesterday. I felt the least pregnant I ever felt in my life. But they say that's usually when it happens.
> 
> Babydeabreu-you know what they say about vivid dreams???? Hope it's a good sign. You know every time I here Barry White now I think of you!!!
> 
> Congrats froggie H&H 9 mo to you.
> 
> I'm in shock. I really am. I guess it's a good thing we got the family car now.

ohh wicked, fan blood tastic news!! over the moon for you hun :happydance: :happydance::happydance: great news :) 

vivid dreams hun...hum but of a chicken? thats just straight up strange/wired i must have been a chicken in my last life or something lol 

hahaha @ barry white - you know you love it but its actually Marvin gaye lets get it on not barry white lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j3okb3kuts&feature=related

now everytime you here this you will think of me...sing it baby!! :)


so over the moon for you hun, congrats happy and healthy 9 months for you hun xx


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

POASFiend said:


> DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!
> 
> Holy Moly, I don't believe it. I knew the chances were slim this month but somehow we managed to pull it off!!!! Got my BFP yesterday. I felt the least pregnant I ever felt in my life. But they say that's usually when it happens.
> 
> Babydeabreu-you know what they say about vivid dreams???? Hope it's a good sign. You know every time I here Barry White now I think of you!!!
> 
> Congrats froggie H&H 9 mo to you.
> 
> I'm in shock. I really am. I guess it's a good thing we got the family car now.

Congrats to you too!! I had the same feelings too! I never had any symptoms!!


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhh ive got nothing no symptoms literally nothing...i hope i can join you girls on your journey bump buddies :) week to go till i find out xx


----------



## Srbjbex

POASFiend said:


> DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!
> 
> Holy Moly, I don't believe it. I knew the chances were slim this month but somehow we managed to pull it off!!!! Got my BFP yesterday. I felt the least pregnant I ever felt in my life. But they say that's usually when it happens.
> 
> Babydeabreu-you know what they say about vivid dreams???? Hope it's a good sign. You know every time I here Barry White now I think of you!!!
> 
> Congrats froggie H&H 9 mo to you.
> 
> I'm in shock. I really am. I guess it's a good thing we got the family car now.


This really is a good news day!!!!! Congrats POAS, so happy for you!!:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

POASFiend said:


> DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!
> 
> Holy Moly, I don't believe it. I knew the chances were slim this month but somehow we managed to pull it off!!!! Got my BFP yesterday. I felt the least pregnant I ever felt in my life. But they say that's usually when it happens.

:wohoo: :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS TO THE BOTH OF YOU!!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## JRscorpio8

POASFiend said:


> DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!
> 
> Holy Moly, I don't believe it. I knew the chances were slim this month but somehow we managed to pull it off!!!! Got my BFP yesterday. I felt the least pregnant I ever felt in my life. But they say that's usually when it happens.
> 
> Babydeabreu-you know what they say about vivid dreams???? Hope it's a good sign. You know every time I here Barry White now I think of you!!!
> 
> Congrats froggie H&H 9 mo to you.
> 
> I'm in shock. I really am. I guess it's a good thing we got the family car now.

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMGOMGOMGOMGGG!!!!!! 
:dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt;:happydance:

Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you. I bet your OH is smug right now lmao


----------



## JRscorpio8

lilfroggyfroe said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I got a BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YESSSSSS!!!!! Congratulations babe :kiss::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This thread is starting to look real good with BFP's!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

lilfroggyfroe said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I got a BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOW THIS IS HEADING TO BE A GOOD MONTH !!!! CONGRATULATIONS MY DEAR :wohoo: :yipee:

Who is next to :test:?? Me next week perhaps the 11 or 12 (af is due then).

GOOD LUCK LADIES WITH YOUR :bfp: and those of us to come! :dust::happydance:


----------



## JRscorpio8

It's you and me next smiling!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

JRscorpio8 said:


> It's you and me next smiling!!

fingers cross for the both of us!:thumbup::coffee: :dust:


----------



## BBSJBJ

Congrats POASFiend :happydance: congrats on your :bfp: 
I wont be testing until saturday so i will be next after you two ;)


----------



## JRscorpio8

The first page of the thread is loking good! I want it literally ablaze with :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> The first page of the thread is loking good! I want it literally ablaze with :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I second that, me being one of them lol :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

ladies what do you think ?? i looked at the test 15mins after? only 6 dpo so still way to early!! 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/446a0fd4.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

ummm I totally see a line!! Is it pink in in person???


----------



## skeet9924

POASFiend said:


> DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!
> 
> Holy Moly, I don't believe it. I knew the chances were slim this month but somehow we managed to pull it off!!!! Got my BFP yesterday. I felt the least pregnant I ever felt in my life. But they say that's usually when it happens.
> 
> Babydeabreu-you know what they say about vivid dreams???? Hope it's a good sign. You know every time I here Barry White now I think of you!!!
> 
> Congrats froggie H&H 9 mo to you.
> 
> I'm in shock. I really am. I guess it's a good thing we got the family car now.

OMG Poas!!! Thats amazing!! I totally missed that!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah hun..pink but very faint!! i think i'll just have to wait and re test tomorrow!! :shrug:

xx


----------



## Srbjbex

I definitely see a line too......exciting!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

babydeabreu said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> The first page of the thread is loking good! I want it literally ablaze with :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I second that, me being one of them lol :) xxClick to expand...

There's enough to go round for EVERYBODYYYY!!! lol

You are _well_ naughty testing at 5DPO but OMG that looks like a BFP! FX'd it will be clearer 2mora with FMU! :happydance::test:


----------



## POASFiend

I don't know but I think it looks like we may have another BFP cuz I SEE a line!

Thanks everyone. Sticky sticky dust cloud blowing in for everyone!!!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> The first page of the thread is loking good! I want it literally ablaze with :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I second that, me being one of them lol :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> There's enough to go round for EVERYBODYYYY!!! lol
> 
> You are _well_ naughty testing at 5DPO but OMG that looks like a BFP! FX'd it will be clearer 2mora with FMU! :happydance::test:Click to expand...

hahaha i know, i thought let me see what the test is saying, not thinking it would show a line, but i think its neg because i looked at it 15mins later so i think its evap!! will have to wait and see what the morning wee is saying lol gurrrr things we do :dohh: xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

babydeabreu said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> The first page of the thread is loking good! I want it literally ablaze with :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I second that, me being one of them lol :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> There's enough to go round for EVERYBODYYYY!!! lol
> 
> You are _well_ naughty testing at 5DPO but OMG that looks like a BFP! FX'd it will be clearer 2mora with FMU! :happydance::test:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i know, i thought let me see what the test is saying, not thinking it would show a line, but i think its neg because i looked at it 15mins later so i think its evap!! will have to wait and see what the morning wee is saying lol gurrrr things we do :dohh: xxClick to expand...

Even if it is an evap, its just a PREMONITION of whats gonna happen in a couple days anyway :winkwink:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh yes im liking your winkage lol

i hope so babe, seeing this line has got me well excited...to be knocked back down to nope you a bfNOOO lol xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

babydeabreu said:


> oh yes im liking your winkage lol
> 
> i hope so babe, seeing this line has got me well excited...to be knocked back down to nope you a bfNOOO lol xx

No knocking down round here but plenty of being knocked up!!! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

yes please plenty over here if you can lol :)


----------



## skeet9924

I'd liked to be knocked up lol


----------



## skeet9924

I have a question for you ladies.. It may be tmi so sorry.. I went pee a few minutes ago and there was a blob of jelly like cm on the tp when I wiped.. It wasn't like ew cm .. It was a clear and almost sticky but looked like jello... Any ideas ??


----------



## JRscorpio8

erm no, but also TMI my CM looks a mixture of sticky and EWCM :sick: it's disgusting... kinda lumpy. I'm thinking there may be something wrong with me but it doesn't smell or itch or anything.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I have a question for you ladies.. It may be tmi so sorry.. I went pee a few minutes ago and there was a blob of jelly like cm on the tp when I wiped.. It wasn't like ew cm .. It was a clear and almost sticky but looked like jello... Any ideas ??

from what ive read most pregnant women get this..but i cant be 100% thought hun so dont want to get your hopes up. most women have said that they get clear stretchy cm??:shrug: hope this is a good sign :) x




JRscorpio8 said:


> erm no, but also TMI my CM looks a mixture of sticky and EWCM :sick: it's disgusting... kinda lumpy. I'm thinking there may be something wrong with me but it doesn't smell or itch or anything.

same goes for you hun, hope this is a giood sign :) fingers crossed xx


----------



## babydeabreu

as for me i did another test just now and theres no line....so yesterdays test was an evap!!! never mind, its still early days so i hope i'll get another line soon :) 

x


----------



## JRscorpio8

You've still got 6 days BabyD, plenty of time! I tested this morning too :dohh: BFN with FMU at 10 DPO. I think my chart is looking kinda crap too... all the other pg charts I been going thru on FF have constantly rising temps and mine does not look like theirs!! Oh well! What can you do?! :shrug: lol


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks baby!!! And your right it is early !! I do hope it's the start for you!!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> You've still got 6 days BabyD, plenty of time! I tested this morning too :dohh: BFN with FMU at 10 DPO. I think my chart is looking kinda crap too... all the other pg charts I been going thru on FF have constantly rising temps and mine does not look like theirs!! Oh well! What can you do?! :shrug: lol

Thanks babe :)

sorry you got bfn, i hate seeing the bfn it sinks your heart dont it!! dont give up tho hun, not everyones temps/charts are the same..what theres might be may not be the same for you regardless pregnant or not :) 








skeet9924 said:


> Thanks baby!!! And your right it is early !! I do hope it's the start for you!!! Fingers crossed!!!!

thanks hun :hugs:


i hope all of us get bfp this month xxx


----------



## Icca19

hey girls just wanted to say hello and post my chart for everyones viewing pleasure lol
:hi: 
hope everyone is doing well, sorry to hear of the BFNs, ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you all!
:dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> hey girls just wanted to say hello and post my chart for everyones viewing pleasure lol
> :hi:
> hope everyone is doing well, sorry to hear of the BFNs, ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you all!
> :dust:

ohh is this a good sign high in temp hun? x have you tested?


----------



## Srbjbex

That's a good looking chart Icca!! I've had a big temp rise too!! Exciting times!


----------



## skeet9924

:( I think I may have just gotten a + opk...I'm supposed to be 8dpo...can you ladies check it out..here is the link 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/730675-help.html


----------



## Srbjbex

Het skeet. I can see why your confused, it dies look positive. My advice would be to BD if you can!

Although I know a couple if women on here who looked like they got a +ve opk close to AF and they turned out to be PG.... So my be worth a cheeky hpt if you have ine to hand....?


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey all

i am due to test on the 14th a year trying without protection, but really trying id say 6 months!!!!!!
so fingers crossed to all
hugs down the line to all

we will get there .....


----------



## skeet9924

:cry: i won't see Oh until tomorrow....Hopefully if I am O ing late then i'll catch it...i'm on day 25 of a normally 30 day cycle... I did do a $ store hpt and it was neg...I'll bd tomorrow and hope for the best...Thanks for checking it out!!


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Still no symptoms for me lol -I had my prediction through from Jenny Renny yesterday which predicts a :bfp: in Jan 2012 from a cycle that begins that month??

No sign of AF yet - only a few more days until testing! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies...I have had some lower stomach cramps today ...sort of af ish.... I will do another OPK tonight to see what it says...going to bd tonight just incase... Ugh these cramps are painful though :( maybe ovulation...I hate being so confused

Stacey- maybe no symptoms is a good symptom!!


----------



## jenmcn1

I'm testing on Sept 16th...I'm currently 9/10 DPO and hoping for a BFP this month!! ;) eek!!! I've been having AF like cramping (not super painful), tired, moody, cm, low back aches! FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED ;)


----------



## Alaronex

JRscorpio8 said:


> I posted the same message on another thread but no1 talked to me :nope:
> 
> This is my 1st month TTC for #1 so this is my 1st 2WW! :D
> 
> I don't know how I feel about my chances this month... I have just come off bcp on the 11th so was worried it might take a while for my body to get back in rhythm but I got a really strong OPK on thurs. I'm not temping so I can't be sure that I def did Ov but I had the worst ovary pain that lasted from Thurs afternoon until Fri morning so I'm hoping that was my egg being released! I couldn't DTD on thursday tho but BD'd on Fri morning TWICE!! and Saturday morning once. I hope that's not too late.
> 
> We had been :sex: a lot up to Ov but I doubt any sperm had been hanging around cos I didn't have any EWCM (must be side effect coming off pill). We had been using conceive plus but not a lot.
> 
> I've been so good, O:)O:) cold turkeyed on the cigarettes about a month ago, have hardly had any alcohol and making sure to get my preconcep vits everyday (as well as shoving them down the OH's throat) It's so hard that there is nothing I can do now but wait!!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm not going to test until my period is late which I estimate to be 12th Aug based on when I think I O'd. If doesn't turn up I will test on 15th so please keep FX'd for me!!? [-o&lt;
> 
> Is anyone going to be testing around the same time?? Maybe we can wait it out together? :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Aug BFP's :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::bfp:k8k8:bfp::happydance:
> 
> *wishingfor3rd
> *
> *Wilsey*
> 
> *New Month, New testing list!! We will get our BFP's in SEPTEMBER!!!
> *
> 
> 2nd Sept
> :happydance::bfp:*butterfly81*:bfp::happydance:
> 
> 7th Sept
> :happydance::bfp:*lilfroggyfroe*:bfp::happydance:
> 
> 9th Sept
> :happydance::bfp:*POASFiend*:bfp::happydance:
> 
> 12th Sept
> *JRscorpio8
> 35_Smiling*
> 
> 13th Sept
> *Mizztina14
> Stacey_Ann*
> 
> 14th Sept
> *babydeabreu*
> 
> 15th Sept
> *cng1983
> Icca19
> skeet9924*
> 
> 16th Sept
> *kerry0509*
> 
> 17th Sept
> *Stepmomtobio*
> 
> 18th Sept
> *Dawnlouise30
> sarah4*
> 
> 30th Sept
> *BMIbaby*

hey!! How are you feeling today?? I am due to get a BFP or a dreaded visit from AF on the 15th!! But I don't think I cam wait that long so planning to test on the 13th!! GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST TO ALL!!! X


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies this will be my last month of ttc for a while.. I don't remember if I mentioned before that oh lost his job over the summer .. Well he is considering making a major career move that will result in a major loss of income for awhile.. He asked me if I minded putting the ttc on hold for a few months because he didn't feel that it was the best timing. He said that if I do get my bfp this month then he will still be happy and we will make it work.. He just doesn't want to bring a new life into a world of stress abd he doesn't think it would be fair to me or the child. I understand his concerns and in the long run this career move will be beneficial for us .. I'm so sad :cry: but I have to support my oh and his decision .. If I don't get my bfp this month I will still pop in to offer all of you wonderful supportive ladies support .. Thank you all so much for being there for me :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies this will be my last month of ttc for a while.. I don't remember if I mentioned before that oh lost his job over the summer .. Well he is considering making a major career move that will result in a major loss of income for awhile.. He asked me if I minded putting the ttc on hold for a few months because he didn't feel that it was the best timing. He said that if I do get my bfp this month then he will still be happy and we will make it work.. He just doesn't want to bring a new life into a world of stress abd he doesn't think it would be fair to me or the child. I understand his concerns and in the long run this career move will be beneficial for us .. I'm so sad :cry: but I have to support my oh and his decision .. If I don't get my bfp this month I will still pop in to offer all of you wonderful supportive ladies support .. Thank you all so much for being there for me :hugs:

ohh so sorry hun, that must have been a hard choice for you OH to make, its nice that he has spoken to you about it not just got on with it creating problems even arguments :hugs:

i hope his job works out good for you both and that you can start trying again real soon. wish you the best hun, make sure you keep popping in :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks babyd.., I'm happy he talked to me about it too.. It is a hard choice but I respect that he's doing this and that he was open with me about what he wants. 

I took an hpt this morning and it was neg.. After the + opk on Thursday.. We didn't bd last night as we fell asleep curled up in the couch watching a movie.. We did bd this morning and he didn't seen so concerned about not ttc .. As there was no preventing .. So we will see how it goes maybe if I did ov late I might still have a chance .., who knows though cause I could have missed the window. 

He did say something last night though that was really sweet .. I told him about the + opk Thursday night which means I could have a short luteal phase .. He always thinks the reason I haven't been able to conceive is because of him and his medication. I told him it looks like it's not his fault abd maybe I'm broken.. He gave me a big hug and told me that I'm not broken and not to ever say that about myself . 

I guess I'll just have to see how it goes.. I might temp and opk for a few months while we are not ttc just so I can see what's going on abd be better prepared . 

I will continue to pop in and see how you ladies are doing and continue offering support as you ladies have supported me do much 

I wish you all the best of luck and tons of :dust: I hope all you ladies get your :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

aww stress can indeed play games with our minds hun, dont take it personal..unless the docs say different you just keep beliving in you...you will get there, just like most of us we just miss the window and keep trying each month :hugs:

what med is you OH on? (if you dont mind me asking) has the docs told him the tabs can effect his sperm count? because if so...im sure they can give him a different kind that doesnt effect it!! the reason i ask is because as you know my OH is on meds too, always good to ask the docs if his meds can effect him. as for still doing opks and temping etc, i think thats a great idea, that way soon as you guys are back on track you know when is the best time to catch the eggy. Nice to see even though your OH is under alot of stress and is worried for you all that he still goes out of his way to reasure you :hugs:

dont give up hope hun, everything happens for a reason and with that reason there shall be a purpose to all of this :)

big hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

We have tried several medications that don't impact fertility or his sex drive however this one is the only one that has worked for him. The doctor knows we are ttc and has gradually weaned him off of this medication. He is down to a super low dose which the Dr has said that once his body gets used to it then it should not affect anything. I have to admit since the dose has been lowered his sex drive has returned. By the time we ttc again he should be completly clean of all medication..which will also be a bonus.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> We have tried several medications that don't impact fertility or his sex drive however this one is the only one that has worked for him. The doctor knows we are ttc and has gradually weaned him off of this medication. He is down to a super low dose which the Dr has said that once his body gets used to it then it should not affect anything. I have to admit since the dose has been lowered his sex drive has returned. By the time we ttc again he should be completly clean of all medication..which will also be a bonus.

Sounds promising then hun, wish you guys good luck :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

I think I am out...my cycle comes on either the 10th or 12th of each month and just now I (TMI) wiped down south and saw some black stuff (or dark brown but it looked black odd) and light pink... so either :af: coming on this afternoon or tonight. :growlmad:

Next cycle IUI. Something to look forward too.:happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry smiling :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

35_Smiling said:


> I think I am out...my cycle comes on either the 10th or 12th of each month and just now I (TMI) wiped down south and saw some black stuff (or dark brown but it looked black odd) and light pink... so either :af: coming on this afternoon or tonight. :growlmad:
> 
> Next cycle IUI. Something to look forward too.:happydance:

aww sorry hun, sending you luck for next month xxx:hugs:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Welcome to the thread jenmcn1, Alaronex and Mammywannabe! Lots of :dust: for you all and we will all be waiting excitedly for you to test so we can add more BFP's to the thread. Make sure you keep us updated!!!

Skeet, that must be such a hard decision but like the others I think its great that you and ur OH are such a strong unit and make decisions together. Are you maybe doing the NTNP thing? So many people have said that when they stopped trying it just happened anyway. Obviously you're not going to try and get pregnant on purpose at the mo because of financial implications but if it happens by accident.......:winkwink: lol If not, when you do come to TTC again ur hubbys meds will probs be right out his system and he will be raring to go!!!! :sex: lol. Damn right you staying around tho!! We would miss you way too much if you went!

Smiling, sorry to hear bout AF but great about the IUI!

I know I'm out this month too. Well AF due to start Monday and haven't had any spotting yet but my temp nosedived and I got a negative hpt (very sensitive one) this morning. I know it's coming!!


----------



## skeet9924

awww so sorry to hear about the temp dip scorpio...hopefully it bounces back up tomorrow. 
As of right now, oh just says its not the right time..I asked him if he wanted to prevent, he said "we will see" ...so I'm guess he probably wont want to prevent. I know he wants this as much as I do, but its just not good timing. I willl stay around and stalk of you in the mean time....I have to live this ttc stuff through someone :haha:


----------



## Srbjbex

Sorry to hear about your change of circumstance skeet :hugs:

On the positive side, it sounds like you and your husband have a really good and honest relationship, it sounds like you are being really sensible about everything, and I know you will be fine. Just enjoy the good quality time you have just the two of you for a bit longer :winkwink:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks srbjex!! I plan to enjoy the time.. And I am happy to know that we do have such an honest open relationship .. And all though I want to jump scream and cry like a baby .. Lol I know I can't.. That would end the openness in a heartbeat!! I'm so happy I have you ladies.. Thanks so much for listening to me complain!! How is everyone else doing??


----------



## POASFiend

wow, just came to see how everyone was doing. Sorry to hear about the BFNs. Skeet I hope your dip in income doesn't last too long and you can get back on the horse, so to speak. Stay strong. I am blowing a whack of baby dust to all you. I want to start seeing a heck of a lot of positives over the next month. Babyd sorry about the evap. I think they are rotten and down right mean, playing with your mind and heart like that.


----------



## 35_Smiling

All well there we go CD3 now and I got word I am not able to get the IUI done until my next cycle. I had some blood work done me and my husband the results are not back from overseas (the joy of living on island; tests gets doen overseas :growlmad:) 

Its all good I guess. I am loving these 3 day cycles since they removed two *Submucosal fibroids* (which was located in the muscle beneath the endometrium of the uterus and distort the uterine cavity).

I can wait one more month damnn waited two years for a :bfp: so what the hell right...:dohh::blush:

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Have a wonderful day too!


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> wow, just came to see how everyone was doing. Sorry to hear about the BFNs. Skeet I hope your dip in income doesn't last too long and you can get back on the horse, so to speak. Stay strong. I am blowing a whack of baby dust to all you. I want to start seeing a heck of a lot of positives over the next month. Babyd sorry about the evap. I think they are rotten and down right mean, playing with your mind and heart like that.

Hey hun, how you feeling? have you got your date from the docs yet? 

Tell me about it, i saw the line i was soo excited i phoned me OH up i told him the news and that it also might be a bad one(an evap) because i checked it 15mins after, but it must have been an evap as i havent got a line since :( petes gutted but says we will have to be more like rabbits around o time! all we want is a brother or sister for andreas...very frustrating!! i can feel small cramps at the front so im convinced its af on her way, never mind a :dohh: on to the next month :( 

x


good luck to you 35_smiling xx


----------



## skeet9924

Baby - Ive been getting those cramps too!! I figure I'll test once around the initial time af was supposed to be due.. Then I'll wait a week and if she doesn't show her face I'll test again .. I really do hope that you will get you bfp this month!!! 

Poas- how you feeling girl!! Happy to see that you are still popping in!! thank you so much for the support .. My luck while we are taking the break is when I'll get my bfp lol


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Well that's me out - AF appeared about 10 mins ago. On to next month - once my husband gets back from Germany!

xx


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey Icca!

Feeling really tired today - really busy at work including having to work weekends which is not good news! But, takes my mind of TWW anyway!

So no AF so far for me, did a couple of hpts at 11 and 12 dpo. BFNs but not too down about it as still early. Having a monster cycle this month though - think I might be headed for a 40 day cycle which is just nuts for me! :wacko: 

Going to test again tomorrow morning I think if no AF by then. 

How are you??


----------



## Icca19

No symptoms to report here.
I think af is going to be here this weekend though


----------



## skeet9924

Stacey_Ann said:


> Well that's me out - AF appeared about 10 mins ago. On to next month - once my husband gets back from Germany!
> 
> xx



So sorry :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

BabyD & Skeet- Not feeling SUPER preggo yet. Odd bout of queesy stomach. Must sense of smell is super sonic though and my boobs hurt. Got a little scared as I had pinkish discharge but it seems to maybe have been implantation bleeding that was old and never made it's way down before the positive or perhaps cervix just going through changes. Thanks for asking. Date is May 17 since my cycles were pretty much text book lately. Haven't been to the doc yet. I'm an L&D nurse so I kinda know the drill and am not too worried about doc appt's for the next few weeks. First one is booked days before the wedding.

Stacey Ann sorry she got ya.

Anyways I plan on popping by from time to time. Wanna see whats happening with all of you.


----------



## JRscorpio8

AF got me too!!! :witch: At least I'm regular though- she came when I was expecting and I knew it was coming cos of temping. I LOVE temping!!! I shall approach this new month with gusto! lol

I'm waiting on you lot testing so I can put up some more :bfp:s

POAS, glad to hear it's going well. Hopefully we will all be joining you soon :hugs: ps I Luuuuurve your new tickers! xx


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies- sorry to hear AF got to you scorpio and stacey-ann :hugs:
and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for next month. I went to see the consultant today for check-up . The doctor was satisfied that I've put on weight, gave up exercise and tried everything I could while on clomid. They said that if this cycle doesn't work I could either have a lap and dye or an hcg to check my tubes which is the next step. The thought of the lap and dye really made my stomach turn :sick: not sure if anyone has ever had this? So I'm going for the hcg. Will need to go on another 3 month waiting list tho :saywhat: but i guess there's nothing else I can do. Really hoping this last cycle of clomid works because if not I've to stop taking it while I'm waiting for hsg. The doctor also told me it's ok to exercise 3 times a week- so diff from what I was told before. ah well.


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry af got you scorpio :hugs: 

Icca- why do you feel af will be here? the weekend is still several days away...


----------



## JRscorpio8

Mizztina14, Mizztina14 where is Mizztina14???!! Today is her testing day!!

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Srbjbex

BFN for me today

Temp dive and pre AF cramps as well..... I bet :witch: is here by this time tomorrow


----------



## JRscorpio8

Are you late for AF Srbjbex? How did you avoid getting on my testing list?!


----------



## skeet9924

I tested this morning bfn.. But if I did ovulate late then I'm sure I have atleast another week before I test.. So either af will show up this week or next


----------



## madkitty

Can I join in too - AF due on sunday and 9dpo at the mo - lots of symptoms for me so really keeping them crossed but have had a real long cycle this month thinking I wasnt going to ov and then doing so 2 weeks later. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Srbjbex

JRscorpio8 said:


> Are you late for AF Srbjbex? How did you avoid getting on my testing list?!

Ha! not sure, must have snaked in when you weren't looking :winkwink:

I was originally planning to test on 7th, but Ov was delayed by a week (did not get on with Agnus Castus at all!) so AF is actually due today.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:witch: AF caught me this morning, and has made me an emotional wreck :cry:

i also am concerned i have a short luetal phase. i had my first peak on CBFM on 1st september, second peak 2nd september and AF started this Am (13th september) very lightly, now heavier. assuming i did not ovulate till the second peak then my luteal phase would be only just 11 days, is this too short? if so what can i do, if anything about it. 

I took AC and EP this cycle and it made my cycle shorter which was good as was previously 42 - 45 days in length, this time it was 37. 
I think i may use AC and EP again, but can this impact luteal phase at all?

i did not even get to test this month as thought AF was not due till friday, how wrong was i? 

Dawn


----------



## Stacey_Ann

))Hugs(( to you ladies that have had or are now having a visit from the :witch:. FX'd for some more :bfp:'s this month still!!

My lovely husband did make me chuckle earlier on - I told him I was a bit down about AF being here (although this was our first month of properly TTC we've been ready for a LO for some time now, we just wanted to be married first) and someone at work who got married in June or July was off for their scan this afternoon.......DH's response was _*"Oh babycakes. We will work lots on the baby making when I'm home. Remember you got to drop 'em like it's hot. Lol. Xx"*_

Typical man lol but it did make me smile xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies..can i ask you views on this. as some of you know on the 6th i got a faint line from a hpt..but because i checked 15/20 mins later i thought it was an evap!! since then i havent had aline so i'm convinced it was indeed an evap!! so today i did another test as still *bfn*..but my opks are so dark positive...take alook!! why would my opks be this dark if my hpt is *bfn*? what are you views? so confused!! :dohh: :dohh:

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/2d65a049.jpg

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/f8ff571d.jpg


HELP!!!! LOL X


----------



## skeet9924

OMG Baby!!! You are going through the same thing I am!!! I'm sorry I'm no help for you


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> OMG Baby!!! You are going through the same thing I am!!! I'm sorry I'm no help for you

How frustrating is this hun? seriously i dont no what to think..my cm is very watery and clear sometimes thick, i have have on and off little cramps on the left i have no other symptom...i tested got bfn but my opks are dark..what does that mean? why would my opks be this dark? gurrrrrrr :shrug::shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Baby!!! You are going through the same thing I am!!! I'm sorry I'm no help for you
> 
> How frustrating is this hun? seriously i dont no what to think..my cm is very watery and clear sometimes thick, i have have on and off little cramps on the left i have no other symptom...i tested got bfn but my opks are dark..what does that mean? why would my opks be this dark? gurrrrrrr :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

I can't believe how identical our situation is!! I hope yours is your :bfp: I tested today and got a :bfn: Af should be here within the next 2 days...I guess if shes not here in a week I'll test again...

I'm curious if we didnt actually ovulate last time and our bodies are trying to ovulate again... I really have no clue though :shrug::nope:


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies i'm 2 dpo, could you put my down for the 23rd :), I'm really bloated hope this is it :) <3


:dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Baby!!! You are going through the same thing I am!!! I'm sorry I'm no help for you
> 
> How frustrating is this hun? seriously i dont no what to think..my cm is very watery and clear sometimes thick, i have have on and off little cramps on the left i have no other symptom...i tested got bfn but my opks are dark..what does that mean? why would my opks be this dark? gurrrrrrr :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how identical our situation is!! I hope yours is your :bfp: I tested today and got a :bfn: Af should be here within the next 2 days...I guess if shes not here in a week I'll test again...
> 
> I'm curious if we didnt actually ovulate last time and our bodies are trying to ovulate again... I really have no clue though :shrug::nope:Click to expand...

that is crazy that your going through the same...im hoping we have the same becuase its bfp just hiding:thumbup: really really hope so hun,sending you lots of babydust praying its pregnancy and not just late ovulation!! but then if its late ovulation that will mean af will be late:nope: :nope: :nope:that i dont want!!


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Baby!!! You are going through the same thing I am!!! I'm sorry I'm no help for you
> 
> How frustrating is this hun? seriously i dont no what to think..my cm is very watery and clear sometimes thick, i have have on and off little cramps on the left i have no other symptom...i tested got bfn but my opks are dark..what does that mean? why would my opks be this dark? gurrrrrrr :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how identical our situation is!! I hope yours is your :bfp: I tested today and got a :bfn: Af should be here within the next 2 days...I guess if shes not here in a week I'll test again...
> 
> I'm curious if we didnt actually ovulate last time and our bodies are trying to ovulate again... I really have no clue though :shrug::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> that is crazy that your going through the same...im hoping we have the same becuase its bfp just hiding:thumbup: really really hope so hun,sending you lots of babydust praying its pregnancy and not just late ovulation!! but then if its late ovulation that will mean af will be late:nope: :nope: :nope:that i dont want!!Click to expand...

Thanks babyd!! I'm hoping the same for you..Lots of :dust: your way!! 

My fear since this is the first time ive ever really used and opk is that I have always had a short luteal phase and maybe that is why I am having difficulty getting pregnant and sustaining a pregnancy ... I guess only time will tell...if af does show this cycle I'm going to temp and opk during my off time just so I can figure out what is going on with my body


----------



## JRscorpio8

Dawnlouise30 said:


> :witch: AF caught me this morning, and has made me an emotional wreck :cry:
> 
> i also am concerned i have a short luetal phase. i had my first peak on CBFM on 1st september, second peak 2nd september and AF started this Am (13th september) very lightly, now heavier. assuming i did not ovulate till the second peak then my luteal phase would be only just 11 days, is this too short? if so what can i do, if anything about it.
> 
> I took AC and EP this cycle and it made my cycle shorter which was good as was previously 42 - 45 days in length, this time it was 37.
> I think i may use AC and EP again, but can this impact luteal phase at all?
> 
> i did not even get to test this month as thought AF was not due till friday, how wrong was i?
> 
> Dawn

Hi hun, sorry about the witch :hugs: I don't know about EPO and AC effecting LP but I'm sure for most people if it does, it is for the better. Anyhow 11 days is fine I think. I think anything less than 10 days is a problem so you are probably cool. B complex is supposed to be good to lengthen LP. I get real emotional when AF first hits but I let myself wallow for the 1st day then pull my socks back up and get on planning for the next month. Anyone who doesn't get their BFP this month can meet me back here for our next two week wait!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Cherrylicious & madkitty welcome to the thread! Srbjbex, you sneaky thing :ninja: well you are on my list now which means tomorrow you will be late.... and test.... and get a bfp!! 

BabyD and Skeet I am keeping FX'd for both of you. That is a blazing +OPK! what sensitivity were the HPTs u wer getting BFNs on?


----------



## babydeabreu

> Thanks babyd!! I'm hoping the same for you..Lots of :dust: your way!!
> 
> My fear since this is the first time ive ever really used and opk is that I have always had a short luteal phase and maybe that is why I am having difficulty getting pregnant and sustaining a pregnancy ... I guess only time will tell...if af does show this cycle I'm going to temp and opk during my off time just so I can figure out what is going on with my body

Thanks for the baby dust :hugs:

maybe temp will be good for you then, so if af does comes give it a try next time!! i cant do temp as my body goes up down all the time, i some times have hot flusters and sometimes cold...so when i temp it goes up and down all over the place..so i found is drove me crazy..i still do it but i dont go by it, so stressful :dohh:

i think the problem with me is im still breasfeeding so that its self can delay pregnancy, but the good thing is i have cut down alot now, andreas only gets one feed from me a day the rest cows milk...so im praying that will help me out alot :) so if i have no joy then hopefully by next month i would have stopped which then would help my body get back to normal :hugs:

i'm getting cramps like af is on her way so really feeling like af will be here tomorrow or next, just got to wait and see :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> Cherrylicious & madkitty welcome to the thread! Srbjbex, you sneaky thing :ninja: well you are on my list now which means tomorrow you will be late.... and test.... and get a bfp!!
> 
> BabyD and Skeet I am keeping FX'd for both of you. That is a blazing +OPK! what sensitivity were the HPTs u wer getting BFNs on?

Hey hun :)

The hpt are 10miu/ml which i thought were sensitive..and the opk are 20miu/ml, but at the same time hun i did a clearblue digital yesterday which also was bfn :shrug: so very confusing!! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah I figure it might be a good idea..I'll see how it goes...if its frusterating then I probably will stop. I have also heard that breast feeding messes up the cycle....I have also heard of some women using breast milk for an hpt?? have you ever heard of that.

AFM- I'm feeling nothing... I was really gassy last night but thats it...I dont feel like af is coming or bfp.....


----------



## skeet9924

JRscorpio8 said:


> Cherrylicious & madkitty welcome to the thread! Srbjbex, you sneaky thing :ninja: well you are on my list now which means tomorrow you will be late.... and test.... and get a bfp!!
> 
> BabyD and Skeet I am keeping FX'd for both of you. That is a blazing +OPK! what sensitivity were the HPTs u wer getting BFNs on?

Mine was strong opk and I used an frer today


----------



## babydeabreu

you got a pic of your opks hun? 

yeah i think someone was saying something about that last year, but didnt really show any interest in to it so i havent a clue about that lol weeing on a stick sounds like a plan but using breast milk how can that show?? humm will have to look in to that now lol x


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> you got a pic of your opks hun?
> 
> yeah i think someone was saying something about that last year, but didnt really show any interest in to it so i havent a clue about that lol weeing on a stick sounds like a plan but using breast milk how can that show?? humm will have to look in to that now lol x

Here is the pic of my opk
 



Attached Files:







DSC04054.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydeabreu

yours is def positive too..this is crazy lol surely the both of us cant get it wrong, really hope this is bfp :) xx


----------



## skeet9924

I hope so too!! But don't really want to get excited untill I see "pregnant" on a test. I'm trying to be very reasonable and expect anything..I know not getting a :bfp: will be a heart breaker this month for 2 reasons...1) my due date for my mc would have been sept 20 ( next tuesday) 2) As you know OH wants to take a break from TTC...


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I hope so too!! But don't really want to get excited untill I see "pregnant" on a test. I'm trying to be very reasonable and expect anything..I know not getting a :bfp: will be a heart breaker this month for 2 reasons...1) my due date for my mc would have been sept 20 ( next tuesday) 2) As you know OH wants to take a break from TTC...

oh i know what you mean babe, when i saw my positive on the 6th i was so excited but then finding out it was an evap..broke my heart...now all i get is bfn bfn bfn, then my opks are positive today..im like what is going on :shrug: im trying to not give up but on the other side i have because i have no symptoms and bfns..so ive convinced myself on to next month.!! hopefully fingers crossed its just not showing on test yet!! 

it would be so nice if you did get your bfp hun, for both of the reasons. hope she doesnt show up tomorrow or next :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Going bed now hun, speak to you tomorrow x


----------



## skeet9924

Evaps are sp cruel!!!! I wish the digital tests were more sensitive!! I need to hold off testing for awhile cause bfn are so heart breaking .. I hope we both get our bfp this month!! Then we can move on to first tri together!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

evaps are indeed evil!! i wish they would only show a line if you was pregs and thats it!! would be alot easier on us 4sure!!

did a test this morning on first pee and still no bloody line...will see what my opks are saying in the afternoon!! 

would be great to move on to first tri with you, fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Aww sorry to hear it was a bfn :hugs: I stayed strong and refused to test today


----------



## babydeabreu

I did try not too, but because of the opk being pos yesterday it got playing on my mind so had to,other wize i would have sat there thinking i could be pregnant the test could be positive now..but no was another hit in the face!! i think after my opk this lunchtime that will be it untill the weekend!! other wize i really will go insane :dohh: x


----------



## Srbjbex

Well ladies.... I tested last night (with a frer) and it was a :bfp: I am in complete shock.

Tested again with IC this morning and confirmed! 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

Srbjbex said:


> Well ladies.... I tested last night (with a frer) and it was a :bfp: I am in complete shock.
> 
> Tested again with IC this morning and confirmed!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

congrats hun, thats great news. hope you have a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## skeet9924

Srb- congrats :happydance: h&h 9 months!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 - hows you feeling hun? any sign of af or bfp? 

im having glots of white cm today, dont really no what that means :shrug: pregnancy or did i ovulate? 

getting a test from boots later will test and find out!! 

hope you ok babe xx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi ladies, just been reading the thread, i am in suspense waiting to her if you ladies get your :BFP: 

congratulations srbjbex what a lovely surprise. H&H 9 months.

I am due my AF on the 25th 26th sept but i have been ttc for 6 years 4 months so not expecting a BFP but i am still hopefull, really tried hard this month.... lots of BD, legs in the air :rolf: and pre seed so FX.


----------



## JRscorpio8

Srbjbex said:


> Well ladies.... I tested last night (with a frer) and it was a :bfp: I am in complete shock.
> 
> Tested again with IC this morning and confirmed!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

YESSSSSSS!!!!!! :wohoo:

Congratulations, I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Welcome to the thread wishingalways, you always gotta have hope! FX'd for you :)

BabyD and Skeet I can't wait for the mystery to be solved what is going on with you. I'm hoping its BFP but if you did just Ovulate I hope you caught it although we have to wait aaaaggggges to find out. Well 10-14 days but that seems like ages. I'm just impatient, I hope you just got your BFP already!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## POASFiend

yay srb!!!! Hey another egg got caught. H&H 9 months to you girl.


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!! :D :D

xxxx


----------



## kerry0509

Hi girls, haven't been on here for a while. congratz Srbjbex, H&H 9 months. My nan passed away last week( a day after my bday :cry: ) her funeral is tomorrow, and i did two tests, one at 10dpo, and one at 12dpo, which both showed two faint lines, but dont want to get my hopes up :shrug: the reason i mention my nan is when i was pregnant with my DD, my OH's father passed away, and i found that i was pregnant a few days before his funeral... so if i turn out to be pregnant now, this is one big coincidence lol. sorry just wanted to speak to someone :blush:


----------



## POASFiend

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry to hear kerry. You can always come here to talk, you know that.


----------



## skeet9924

Kerry- I'm so sorry to hear about your nan.. We are here for you if u need to talk. I hope this is the start of your bfp .

Afm.. No af :happydance: bur no symptoms either ..:shrug: I might test tomorrow morning .. 2 days of af late .. Or possibly 7 dpo.. This is so confusing!!! Babyd atleast u have cm.. I don't really have much .. It's strange for me because I usually do have cm right up until af shows .. 

How many dpo according to your last opk are you babyd?


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey Hun I'm now 14dpo... my opks are still dark and positive. Did a test but not sure on
The line... Some of the girls on my thread says they see one but I'm not sure if it's an evap, or my mind playing a game with me.. Pluss I don't want to get my hopes up. When will u test tomorrow?? Hope you do test and get a bfp Hun fingers crossed for you :)


Sorry for your bfn girls good luck for next month. Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Can u post the pic on here? I will be testing first thing in the morning..I'm not sure the time difference between us though..


----------



## babydeabreu

I'm on my phone so will cut and paste it .. Gimmy min Hun. 

Glad your testing in the morning can't wait to see it really hope your pregnant Hun xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/5b01280e.jpg

Can u see anything? Not sure myself. Used by boots cheapies!! Going tomorrow morning to get a clear blue digital tomorrow. I think your 5.20pm o'clock out there arnt you ? 7 hours behind us right?


----------



## skeet9924

I do see a bit of a line.. Very faint and thin.. It's 6:30 pm here.. I'm looking forward to hearing about your digi!! I'll post right after I test or if af shows up!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Oh right! What part of canada are you? I've been to Halifax, lovely place over there lovely and so green, and the people are so nice and friendly :) 

Looking forward to seeing your test, really really hope uget bfp... If mine is too you can be my bump buddie :)

Babydust to you babe xx


----------



## skeet9924

I'm from Ontario .. I live about an hour from Toronto ..

Halifax is a beautiful place!! I'd love to be your bump buddy!! I really hope we both get our bfp.. Depending on what's going on with my body tomorrow may be too early still


----------



## babydeabreu

What makes you think your early Hun, wasn't you one day infront of me?


----------



## skeet9924

yeah but if I ovulated last thursday like my opk said..I'm only 6 dpo


----------



## babydeabreu

Oh right! Well test tomorrow if no joy and no af test again next week:) 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Skeeeeet Hun?? Did u test? 


My test is still showing a White line so I dont no what it means!! Here's my test x

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/5d88c61c.jpg


----------



## JRscorpio8

kerry0509 said:


> Hi girls, haven't been on here for a while. congratz Srbjbex, H&H 9 months. My nan passed away last week( a day after my bday :cry: ) her funeral is tomorrow, and i did two tests, one at 10dpo, and one at 12dpo, which both showed two faint lines, but dont want to get my hopes up :shrug: the reason i mention my nan is when i was pregnant with my DD, my OH's father passed away, and i found that i was pregnant a few days before his funeral... so if i turn out to be pregnant now, this is one big coincidence lol. sorry just wanted to speak to someone :blush:

Kerry I'm really sorry to hear about your nan :hugs: but I'm hoping and praying that your BFP is in the making [-o&lt; When are you testing again? x


----------



## skeet9924

Bfn.. Cramps this morning so af might be coming today :(


----------



## skeet9924

What kind of test u using babyd?


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Bfn.. Cramps this morning so af might be coming today :(

oh no.. have you got a pic? is there anyline atall? 



I'm only getting really crap faint lines..there not pink just faint and white..but its shows straight away :shrug:



The test i've been using are "First response" 

i hope the cramps are not af and are a sign or IP hun, i hope you are just showing late like i am :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

I'm using first response and their is no hint of anything.. So it makes me hopeful for you!! It's not even worth posting a pic .. All I have left is a digital now.. So I think I'll wait a few days again.. If af is going to show I'd rather her to show today or atleast wait until Sunday.. I have a soccer tournament on Saturday .. It would suck for her to come while I'm playing


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I'm using first response and their is no hint of anything.. So it makes me hopeful for you!! It's not even worth posting a pic .. All I have left is a digital now.. So I think I'll wait a few days again.. If af is going to show I'd rather her to show today or atleast wait until Sunday.. I have a soccer tournament on Saturday .. It would suck for her to come while I'm playing

praying af wont show for you hun, really hope she doesnt!! i will be eager to know how you get on on sunday!! fingers crossed for saturday too, no witch and hope you win :) x


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks babyd.. Well it's now 11 am here cramps are gone and no sign of af!! I figure the longer she stays away the better ., even if I'm not going to get my bfp .. When are u going to try a digi?


----------



## babydeabreu

The on off cramps are a good sign of pregnancy so i'm hoping that you are pregs and its just not showing yet :happydance: really really hope she stays away and that you get bfp by sunday :)

i did another test at 1.30..can you see aline now?
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/d95c7031.jpg


then i looked at it again 25 mins later and this is what come up..


https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/208a3275.jpg

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/e7fb4640.jpg

i dont no if i'm pregnant or not? a faint line shows but thats it....each time i test this is always what happeneds. i just want to know now getting really frustrating!! 

I'm going to use the digi tomorrow hun :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Fingers cross for you. I see a faint line so lets see as days goes on! :coffee:


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks smiling xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydeabreu said:


> Thanks smiling xx

I am sure by Sunday or Monday you will be darker then you are now! I would do a digi test then. But Good Luck to you hun. :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

I see a line for sure!! Hopefully it gets darker.. I say try a digi.. Some people never get dark lines.. And I don't even have indents on my frer .. If no af or clear bfp by Monday you should book an appt with dr to get bloods done


----------



## JRscorpio8

BabyD, you know you are not supposed to look after a long time [-X so the 25 min thing might not be accurate *BUT* I DEF see a line in the pic you took straight away!!!! And I don't get line eye so there must be something there!! I never even get evaps it's always stark white even if I dig it out the bin a day later (naughty scorpio!!) 

I think you have done it!!!! :dance:


----------



## Icca19

hey ladies!!! 
well no BFP fpr me yet but still no AF so i, keeping my fingers crossed

babydesbreu that test looks good. 
i did a FRER and there wasnt even an evap.....days later :rofl:

how is everyone doing?? i need up dates!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> BabyD, you know you are not supposed to look after a long time [-X so the 25 min thing might not be accurate *BUT* I DEF see a line in the pic you took straight away!!!! And I don't get line eye so there must be something there!! I never even get evaps it's always stark white *even if I dig it out the bin a day later (naughty scorpio!!) *
> I think you have done it!!!! :dance:

hahaha thats funny :haha:

lolol yep i know i shouldnt look at it after 5 mins...but because a really really faint line showed up straight away i had to see if i was going crazy so i checked again and there it was darker :dohh: sooo now my mind is going koookooo crazy lol 

My opks have been positive 4 days running now...which is really strange, normally its dark then positive then dark then faint..etc etc.. but ive just dont a IC and theres nothing :shrug: i'm telling you i have gone crazy lol 

i will have to wait for the morning to see, im praying that its just not showing yet, that i will show by the weekend!! if no joy by next week and no af then a trip to the docs i must go!! even though i have moved and dont have one, maybe that should be what i should do first is actually get a doctor :haha:

sorry that you girl got a bfn also, all of us are late and bfn :dohh: telling you ttc is draining 4real :wacko:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Icca19 said:


> hey ladies!!!
> well no BFP fpr me yet but still no AF so i, keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> babydesbreu that test looks good.
> i did a FRER and there wasnt even an evap.....days later :rofl:
> 
> how is everyone doing?? i need up dates!!!

OOoh so you're officially late! I take it you're testing every day at this point?!

My life is so boring at this point, just waiting to O. Well waiting for AF to bog off first. :coffee:


----------



## skeet9924

I've gone back and looked at all my tests.. No evaps on any of them so I think it has to be a good sign babyd.

Icca- really hope af stays away :dust:

Afm- 5pm still no af.. I think if she doesn't show up by tonight I will officially be on the longest cycle I've ever had.. Even after my mc!! I'm guessing I definetly o'd late


----------



## JRscorpio8

But did you keep up the BD'ing after you THOUGHT you O'd then Skeet?


----------



## babydeabreu

i hope you either o'd late and will get bfp hun..or you will show a bfp in couple of days...your not out, no matter how much you see no lines your still not out :)

I'm going to use the digital in the morning so im praying that it will say pregnant and not...if it says not then i shall just believe af is late and will show next week!!

its just so hard to believe after seeing such negative isnt it? i believe that my test are evap si im saying its bfn untill i see a dark line!! 

good luck hun, really hope its good news for you soon xx

icca..hope witch stays away..and that you get your bfp too :)

Rscorpio8 - so long waiting for "o" but it will soon come hun, soon as it does hope u catch eggy :hugs: :)

be great if we got bfp :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

I bd once after the + opk.. It was on the Saturday and the + was on Thursday.. We had a super busy weekend plus we didn't see each other at all leading up to the +... 

When I get a chance after my tournament tomorrow I'll check to see what the results of the digi are!

Thank you so much to all you ladies .. U have been so much support through the craziness


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
Not been on in a few days and what a difference! More BFP's! congrats and good luck to those still waiting. :dance: I know I am way behind you all in terms of my cycle (usually 26 days btw) but can anyone tell me if they've ever had ovulation spotting? I had the most tiny,toty little speck of blood yest after about 1 hour of uncomfortable cramps. The cramps are gone now???????? :shrug: I'm really putting all my eggs in one basket here (pardon the pun!) as this will be my last cycle of clomid for now and don't think I ov without it. :cry:


----------



## JRscorpio8

BMIbaby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not been on in a few days and what a difference! More BFP's! congrats and good luck to those still waiting. :dance: I know I am way behind you all in terms of my cycle (usually 26 days btw) but can anyone tell me if they've ever had ovulation spotting? I had the most tiny,toty little speck of blood yest after about 1 hour of uncomfortable cramps. The cramps are gone now???????? :shrug: I'm really putting all my eggs in one basket here (pardon the pun!) as this will be my last cycle of clomid for now and don't think I ov without it. :cry:

I've never had Ov spotting but if it is about that time for you then that is probably what it is.... it is more likely to happen with a big strong Ov and a big strong Ov is more likely to happen with strong stimulation to the ovaries which can happen with Clomid. I hoped you've timed the :sex: just right to catch that nice strong egg!!! :kiss:


----------



## babydeabreu

todays digi test was not pregnant but ive just done a test and this is what showed up straight away? a very faint faint line? 

ok todays test.....WHAT DO YOU THINK???????????????

OPKS - STILL KINDA DARK, 5th day in a row my opk have been like this!!
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/d3d5b3d9.jpg

IC HPT - Faint line showed up straight away..only faint faint faint can just about c it? 
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/51ff79a7.jpg


why did my digi show no preg thou? and this morning IC??


----------



## Srbjbex

These look good to me!! I can see the really faint line on the hpt....I had exactly the same, and wasn't sure if I was imagining it or not! I got a frer and that confirmed it was a bfp!!

The digital ones need more hcg hormone to detect which is why it might have showed up as not pregnant. My advice would be to get a frer and see what that says!


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks srbjebex :)

I shall do another IC later to see if its the same..if so i shall get another Frer test and hope that it will show bfp. i did a frer test yesterday and there was a very very very faint line again. I'm in two minds hun...dont want to get my hopes up again, so my mind is in disbelief :dohh: :dohh:

xx


----------



## skeet9924

So strange babyd.. I see the line again!! Maybe your body is taking it's sweet time with the hcg

Afm - no af..let's see how today goes!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey skeet, no af is a good sign right? 

you going to test tomorrow or tonight? fingers are crossed for you :)

my hcg is playing silly buggers, playing with my head and i dont like it lol i see a line then i dont, i see a line then i dont,..gurrr well frustrating lol i did a test this morning and there was literally nothing!! then couple of hours after i get this!! the waiting game sucks lol x


----------



## skeet9924

Thad so crazy babyd.. I'll probably test tomorrow or Monday.. See how I feel.. All I have is a digi.. Well off to my tourny have a great day ladies!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Thad so crazy babyd.. I'll probably test tomorrow or Monday.. See how I feel.. All I have is a digi.. Well off to my tourny have a great day ladies!!

good luck hope you win xx:happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

We won the championship!! 

Now I'm officially sore and exhausted .. Going to have an Epsom bath and sleep lol..

I had a bit of spotting today .. Guess I'll see if it turns inti af or not


----------



## kerry0509

JRscorpio8 said:


> Kerry I'm really sorry to hear about your nan :hugs: but I'm hoping and praying that your BFP is in the making [-o&lt; When are you testing again? x

Hi scorpio, thanks :thumbup: im pretty sure i am pregnant! :happydance: i done a test yesterday morning, and this morning, and both came up with a :bfp: within a minute :haha: i'll try upload pics tomorrow.

omg im so excited but still early days, im 4 weeks 4 days today, still need to get a ticker tho.. :dohh:

So how are you getting on? :flower:


----------



## kerry0509

Srbjbex said:


> Well ladies.... I tested last night (with a frer) and it was a :bfp: I am in complete shock.
> 
> Tested again with IC this morning and confirmed!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:


Awww congratz!! :flower: :flower: :flower: i found out im pregnant too, im also 4 weeks + 4 :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on all the :bfp: ladies!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

kerry0509 said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> Kerry I'm really sorry to hear about your nan :hugs: but I'm hoping and praying that your BFP is in the making [-o&lt; When are you testing again? x
> 
> Hi scorpio, thanks :thumbup: im pretty sure i am pregnant! :happydance: i done a test yesterday morning, and this morning, and both came up with a :bfp: within a minute :haha: i'll try upload pics tomorrow.
> 
> omg im so excited but still early days, im 4 weeks 4 days today, still need to get a ticker tho.. :dohh:
> 
> So how are you getting on? :flower:Click to expand...

Wooohooo! :happydance: Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see pics xxx

Im just waiting to Ov. Boring boring :coffee:


----------



## MaybeBabi

Can I join?? AF or BFP due on 9/28!


----------



## Skelleron

Hello, I know I'm a bit late but may I please join?

My husband & I started TTC in June '10 but i had no AF for 9 months after stopping BC I was diagnosed with high prolactin due to a pituitary tumour. Well to cut a long story short we got the go ahead on Aug 25th to TTC again - so we did.
Think I ovulated on Aug 29th and we made the most of my fertile window.

I have felt a bit odd since with various symptoms but have tried not to read to much in to it. The 2WW was awful, wish I'd found u ladies sooner than today!

AF was due Mon 12th Sept (27d cycle) but now 5d late & still no AF, but BFN too (both cb Digi on wed 14th & fri 16th). I have got a FR hpt & plan to retest on mon 19th or tues 20th if still no AF. Just can't cope with another BFN tho!

Thanks for all ur comments, I have felt a great comfort from u all altho I fear I am now addicted to this site!

Good luck to all Xx


----------



## kerry0509

well here are my bfp's :D

First one at 10dpo, second at 12dpo and last at 14dpo xxx
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-18_11-06-23_539.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9









2011-09-18_11-06-31_616.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10









2011-09-18_11-06-41_54.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydeabreu

kerry0509 said:


> well here are my bfp's :D
> 
> First one at 10dpo, second at 12dpo and last at 14dpo xxx

lovely lines :happydance:..congrats to you kerry. Hope you have a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## kerry0509

babydeabreu said:


> lovely lines :happydance:..congrats to you kerry. Hope you have a H&H 9 months xx

Thankya so much :hugs: good luck to you :flower:


----------



## JRscorpio8

kerry0509 said:


> well here are my bfp's :D
> 
> First one at 10dpo, second at 12dpo and last at 14dpo xxx

Awww pretty!!!! It's nice to see how the lines progress over a couple of days! :kiss:


----------



## skeet9924

Wow those are some amazing lines!!! Congrats kerry


----------



## JRscorpio8

MaybeBabi said:


> Can I join?? AF or BFP due on 9/28!

Hello and Welcome to the show!!!! lol :flower:



Skelleron said:


> Hello, I know I'm a bit late but may I please join?
> 
> My husband & I started TTC in June '10 but i had no AF for 9 months after stopping BC I was diagnosed with high prolactin due to a pituitary tumour. Well to cut a long story short we got the go ahead on Aug 25th to TTC again - so we did.
> Think I ovulated on Aug 29th and we made the most of my fertile window.
> 
> I have felt a bit odd since with various symptoms but have tried not to read to much in to it. The 2WW was awful, wish I'd found u ladies sooner than today!
> 
> AF was due Mon 12th Sept (27d cycle) but now 5d late & still no AF, but BFN too (both cb Digi on wed 14th & fri 16th). I have got a FR hpt & plan to retest on mon 19th or tues 20th if still no AF. Just can't cope with another BFN tho!
> 
> Thanks for all ur comments, I have felt a great comfort from u all altho I fear I am now addicted to this site!
> 
> Good luck to all Xx

Hey there! wow you are late, I've seen lots of posts with ladies saying they didn't get their BFP until a while after AF was due. It may be happening with a couple of the ladies on this thread as we speak so FX'd for BFP's all round!


----------



## POASFiend

:cry::cry::cry::cry:totally gutted

Looks like I will be joining you girls again. Ended up spending Saturday night in the ER. Fiance took it REAL hard. I have seen him in tears before but I have never seen/heard him cry the way he did that night. 

Ticked at the world right now but we want to try again as soon as we are able.


----------



## Skelleron

POASFiend said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry:totally gutted
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you girls again. Ended up spending Saturday night in the ER. Fiance took it REAL hard. I have seen him in tears before but I have never seen/heard him cry the way he did that night.
> 
> Ticked at the world right now but we want to try again as soon as we are able.

I am so sorry to hear of your loss &#58369; Best wishes to u & ur fiancé for the future Xx


----------



## skeet9924

POASFiend said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry:totally gutted
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you girls again. Ended up spending Saturday night in the ER. Fiance took it REAL hard. I have seen him in tears before but I have never seen/heard him cry the way he did that night.
> 
> Ticked at the world right now but we want to try again as soon as we are able.

Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: if u need to talk I'm here!! I know how devastating it is


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies as for me stil no af but bfn this morning.. On a positive note my luteal phase so far is atleast 10 days!! I'd be 10 dpo if I ovulated the day after my + opk


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry:totally gutted
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you girls again. Ended up spending Saturday night in the ER. Fiance took it REAL hard. I have seen him in tears before but I have never seen/heard him cry the way he did that night.
> 
> Ticked at the world right now but we want to try again as soon as we are able.

Oh i'm so so sorry for your loss hun, what horrible news to hear! did they say why it happened was there a reason or was it just one of them things? i had a mmc in 2007 its the worst place to be in. Hope you guys try again and get your bfp again soon. sending you big big hugs, :hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies as for me stil no af but bfn this morning.. On a positive note my luteal phase so far is atleast 10 days!! I'd be 10 dpo if I ovulated the day after my + opk

 Hey skeet, same here hunnie, still no af and bfn..how annoying is this :wacko:

im now 6 days late :shrug: 

hope you will get your bfp soon hun, hopfully you ovulated alot later so ive got my fingers crosed for you xx


----------



## skeet9924

I agree it's so annoying ..I'm so glad I took that opk though or else I would be even more confused!! I was so worried I had a really bad luteal defect.. Atleast now I know I don't! I will still be upset if I don't get my bfp but I don't think chances are good.. Oh and I bd a lot around the time I first thought I ov'd .. Only bd one 2 days after I got the + opk .. So odds are not really in my favour! 

Have you gotten any more faint + on hpt?


----------



## POASFiend

babydeabreu said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:totally gutted
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you girls again. Ended up spending Saturday night in the ER. Fiance took it REAL hard. I have seen him in tears before but I have never seen/heard him cry the way he did that night.
> 
> Ticked at the world right now but we want to try again as soon as we are able.
> 
> Oh i'm so so sorry for your loss hun, what horrible news to hear! did they say why it happened was there a reason or was it just one of them things? i had a mmc in 2007 its the worst place to be in. Hope you guys try again and get your bfp again soon. sending you big big hugs, :hugs: xxClick to expand...


Just one of those things. I am RH neg. So they treated me and did bloodwork to rule out any Rh sensitization. I will find out the results this week. I REALLY hope it's not that because I had a really bad incident a couple of years ago where I should have been treated but wasn't however I was in a lot of shock at the time and didn't realize until months later.


----------



## skeet9924

I completely understand and all though they tell me it's just one of those things I still look for reasons for everything .. Thinking they may have missed something. Suffering a loss is beyond heartbreaking and there is nothing anyone can say or do to make u feel better.. Just a warning that even though your fiancé is completely heart broken he still may say some things by accident that are not helpful and hurt.., but it's not because he doesny care, it's because he doesn't k ow what to say or do and it will hurt him to see you in pain. Men tend to want to fix things .. But this is not something that can be fixed. From my experience I asked my oh just to ne there when I cry, hug me and let me vent.. It helped a lot and stopped me from getting upset towards him when I felt he didn't understand. My thoughts are with you and your fiancé.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I agree it's so annoying ..I'm so glad I took that opk though or else I would be even more confused!! I was so worried I had a really bad luteal defect.. Atleast now I know I don't! I will still be upset if I don't get my bfp but I don't think chances are good.. Oh and I bd a lot around the time I first thought I ov'd .. Only bd one 2 days after I got the + opk .. So odds are not really in my favour!
> 
> Have you gotten any more faint + on hpt?

same with me hun, when i first thought i o'd i bed like 5 days in a row, then when i was getting positive opks again last week i only bedding once, so if i did o last week no chance of me being pregnant...where as if i o'd the first time....it would have showed by now, so its just a long waiting game waiting for af to show :( looks like we are in a very similar boat!! :wacko: :hugs:

as for getting couple of faint lines on the hpt...and also positive on the opks..humm..well someone said it could have been a chemical, but i choice to just think my faint lines were evap. even if i did get 2 faint lines on the frer i havent got once since. so im just not sure :shrug: 

i did a IC this morning and a white line showed up so thats an evap, thats crap, no colour just a white outline. so its bfn!!

so confusing :dohh: 


if af shows soon, i hope next month want be this stressful, ive gone through so many test because im so late it has done my head in bigtime!! x


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:totally gutted
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you girls again. Ended up spending Saturday night in the ER. Fiance took it REAL hard. I have seen him in tears before but I have never seen/heard him cry the way he did that night.
> 
> Ticked at the world right now but we want to try again as soon as we are able.
> 
> Oh i'm so so sorry for your loss hun, what horrible news to hear! did they say why it happened was there a reason or was it just one of them things? i had a mmc in 2007 its the worst place to be in. Hope you guys try again and get your bfp again soon. sending you big big hugs, :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Just one of those things. I am RH neg. So they treated me and did bloodwork to rule out any Rh sensitization. I will find out the results this week. I REALLY hope it's not that because I had a really bad incident a couple of years ago where I should have been treated but wasn't however I was in a lot of shock at the time and didn't realize until months later.Click to expand...



jeaz hun, did you have Rh immune globulin after your first incident? ive heard if you have rh sensitization that you need to have that? i hope this doesnt happen to you again hun. really hope you guys are doing the best you can and try again to everything being ok for the next time :hugs: xx


----------



## POASFiend

I don't know why but they didn't treat me 2 years ago. It was overlooked. I'm an L&D nurse so I normally would have picked up on it but I was in shock at the time so of course my brain was completely shut off. You need to be treated within 72hrs so once I realized it was too late. It doesn't happen often so I'm trying to stay positive but still anxious to get bloodwork back for sure. But on a positive note. It is fun TTC on this thread. I do enjoy all of your company and will be at it again real soon.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm trying not to test to much because I don't want to stress myself. I don't think you had a chemical because you would have had af by now.. When I had mine my I got to + hpt two mornings in a row.. The 3 rd day I had a negative and got the worst most painful heavy af about 2 hours later. I took a part my frer today just out of curiosity Nd there was a line with no colour in it. Where as my chemicals there was definetly colour. 

I know after you ovulate the egg stays there for about 24 hrs and there is a small chance that I caught it.. But not hopeful.. So maybe the same for you. 

I did get spotting after my soccer tourney but nothing since .. If that was implantation you would think it would show by now


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> I don't know why but they didn't treat me 2 years ago. It was overlooked. I'm an L&D nurse so I normally would have picked up on it but I was in shock at the time so of course my brain was completely shut off. You need to be treated within 72hrs so once I realized it was too late. It doesn't happen often so I'm trying to stay positive but still anxious to get bloodwork back for sure. But on a positive note. It is fun TTC on this thread. I do enjoy all of your company and will be at it again real soon.

i hope this doesnt happen next time hun, very deverstating to hear. glad you guys will be ttc straight away, really hope next month will be a much brighter month for you both, keep us updated on the blood ok hun :)

at this rate you might be joining me and skeet again on a long arse journey :) so that will be fun ..NOT!! lol 

glad to see your in good spirits, good luck sending you lots and lots and lots of baby dust for next time hun xx


----------



## POASFiend

It might not show for a few more days. Hopefully you caught that egg just in time.


----------



## POASFiend

Boy if only we could all meet for cheesecake!!!!! You girls are the best and have brightened my morning!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I'm trying not to test to much because I don't want to stress myself. I don't think you had a chemical because you would have had af by now.. When I had mine my I got to + hpt two mornings in a row.. The 3 rd day I had a negative and got the worst most painful heavy af about 2 hours later. I took a part my frer today just out of curiosity Nd there was a line with no colour in it. Where as my chemicals there was definetly colour.
> 
> I know after you ovulate the egg stays there for about 24 hrs and there is a small chance that I caught it.. But not hopeful.. So maybe the same for you.
> 
> I did get spotting after my soccer tourney but nothing since .. If that was implantation you would think it would show by now

if that was IB hun then that can still take up to a week or so to show, so you maybe just maybe in for a surprise soon. you got a line on your frer test today? did the line show straight away or minutes after? hummm!! i pray that line is a good sign for you xx


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Boy if only we could all meet for cheesecake!!!!! You girls are the best and have brightened my morning!

oh yes..love abit of cheesecake :flower: 

where abouts in canada are you hun? x


----------



## skeet9924

Lol poas too bad it costs so much to fly within Canada or I'd come have some cheese cake with you!! :hugs: 

Babyd: the line was completely white and I took it a part a few hours after just out of curiosity .. So I don't think it's anything. More or less just curious if evaps are possible :) I would have completely missed the spotting but right before my tournament I had terrible cramps and thought af was on her way.. I put a tampon on just incase because I didn't want to have it come while I was running down the field. When I saw the spotting I thought she was coming.. 2 days later and still not here :shrug:


----------



## babydeabreu

very strange..but it does sound like IB hun..not getting your hopes up but that what it sounds like!!..?

as for the test i would wait a couple of more days and the retest to see that that line shows again :)


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah I plan on it.. I'll probably wait until wed if af isn't here by then.


----------



## BMIbaby

Sorry to hear about your loss POASfiend. :hug: :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Yeah I plan on it.. I'll probably wait until wed if af isn't here by then.

good luck hun, got my fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## POASFiend

Winnipeg--smack dab in the middle of canada!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

POASFiend said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry:totally gutted
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you girls again. Ended up spending Saturday night in the ER. Fiance took it REAL hard. I have seen him in tears before but I have never seen/heard him cry the way he did that night.
> 
> Ticked at the world right now but we want to try again as soon as we are able.

Noooooo :nope: I'm so sorry

I wish I was there to give you hugs AND cheesecake :hugs::cake:


----------



## Bex1408

Hi girls! I'm a newbie and just looking for a bit of help! 

My story.. Came off the pill last month after finishing my last packet I had a period as u do on a the 7 day break.. It is now 4 weeks later and no period, would have been due yesterday. I know my periods could be a bit all over the place so I'm taking it with s pinch of salt! I'm not temping as I'm trying not to think too much (haha)!! However iv been checking cm and I think I had ewcm last Sunday and monday so does that mean I potentially ovulated then? I don't want to test now as I don't like seeing - !! I'm thinking if I o'd last week then I'm thinking maybe to test next week if still no period? Sorry if these seem like silly questions but u ladies seem like pros! 

Hope you are all well and wishing you all the luck :)

Xxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hey Bex, seems like a cop out answer but everyone is different! When I came off the pill I ovulated 11 days after my 7 day break (so 18 days after taking my last pill) and had AF 14 days after that. 14 Days was my prepill luteal phase so that went back to normal pretty quick. I didn't have any EWCM that cycle- I think its the pill that messed that up because I usually have it. EWCM generally heralds the arrival of ovulation but some people get it just before AF too! Confusing right!?

As for testing- leave it as late as possible. Some of us can't help testing early but if you are managing to be relaxed so far you might as well wait to avoid a chemical. Good Luck xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Bex...I'm not too much help because I accidently came off the pill... I missed it a few times then when it was time for af...she never showed...went to the dr who thought I was pregnant and it was neg....over a month later i ended up pregnant with still no af in between.... sorry I'm not much help...good luck and if you did O later in your cycle then af will be a bit later.... Its currently happening to me right now ...I'm almost a week late!!


----------



## Bex1408

Thank you for your help! I think I'm going to try and wait and test begining of next week if still no period! Trying to stay relaxed and tell myself it's not the end of the world if I'm not pregnant, sounds stupid as this is our first official month trying and 
Aware it can take a while however as I previously mentioned I have no patience and if I want something I want it to happen yesterday haha I put it down to only child syndrome! The waiting game is not a game I like to play haha! Have u been trying long? Any advise? I thought I was pregnant last month purely by accident however after a week of going insane and a fortune spent on tests I was not.. Another good reason to be relaxed is it's cheaper haha! Good luck to you xxxx


----------



## Bex1408

Thanks for your comment too skeet! It's always good to hear other peoples stories! I'm sure men don't have all these things to think about haha! This seems like a good forum so I shall keep popping on and I'm sure I'll have more questions! Hope you get some good news soon xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Well since my mc at 8 weeks from the the pregnancy right after my pill I'm on my 7th month ttc...I figured it would be easy since I got preg right after the pill..turns out its not ... are you going to temp or use opk? or just not try not prevent?


----------



## Bex1408

Just not preventing for now! If it carries on for a few months then i will
Get opks! We are really keen to become parents and I think how disappointed we both were after not being pregnant by accident confirmed how much we both want a baby! Doc said to just enjoy trying haha! Going to carry on as normal for now and just see if my period arrives in the next couple of weeks, I had a bit of cramping yesterday but nothing now so who knows what that was. I did read something on symptoms and I can see it driving me mad haha. So far today I'm just incredibly bloated but that could be anything haha! Sorry to hear about your mc, I'm sure it will happen again very soon :) xxxxxxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Bex1408 said:


> Thank you for your help! I think I'm going to try and wait and test begining of next week if still no period! Trying to stay relaxed and tell myself it's not the end of the world if I'm not pregnant, sounds stupid as this is our first official month trying and
> Aware it can take a while however as I previously mentioned I have no patience and if I want something I want it to happen yesterday haha I put it down to only child syndrome! The waiting game is not a game I like to play haha! Have u been trying long? Any advise? I thought I was pregnant last month purely by accident however after a week of going insane and a fortune spent on tests I was not.. Another good reason to be relaxed is it's cheaper haha! Good luck to you xxxx

I haven't been trying that long so I haven't got many pearls of wisdom to share with you! I took my last pill 11th July. I was going to wait til I had one natural period before I started trying.... but I just didn't lol but I didn't get pregnant anyway. Last month I started temping and it was a pretty regular cycle with me O'ing on CD 18. BD'd at all the right times but didn't get pregnant. And now I'm waiting to O again. I have no problems that I'm aware of just can't help feeling a teeny bit anxious because I have no children and have never had any 'accidents' lol I know its just silly but I always have the thought in the back of my head. I try to remain positive anyway :flower: I'll put you on the testing list for 26th but you can test when you want obviously! as long as you keep us updated!!


----------



## skeet9924

Scorpio!! i've always wondered the same thing as I have never had a scare..mind you OH never has either so I guess we will see!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

I think it's a fairly common fear, I just hope I'm one of the people that worries needlessly! You have had MCs, not that I envy you that at all but at least you know you can definitely conceive in the first place. I feel like my defences are impenetrable or something!!! My OH has got a child from a previous relationship but that child is now 11 and a lot can happen in 11 years so if I don't get pregnant I'm not taking all the blame!!! lol


----------



## skeet9924

yeah I know I can concieve but have no clue if I can actually carry it...my mom had issues with fertility....she tried for years and had several mcs.... She adopted my bro, then got pregnant with me 4 years later..My mom also has no idea why she couldnt carry because they didnt really do the testing then that they do now...My dr told me I have to have to MC before they will even consider testing and chemicals apparently dont count...I also have A- blood so I have to get a needle as soon as I conceive or else my body could reject the baby if it has + blood


----------



## JRscorpio8

Who knew it would be that complicated hey? Not only do they tell you when you are in school that if you have unprotected sex any day in your cycle you WILL get pregnant, but they tell you if you get pregnant you will have a baby. Before I started TTC, MC was a rare horror but now it seems so common. I feel like I know you guys on the thread and I've seen quite a few get BFP's then MC. It hits me surprisingly hard- obviously not as hard as the woman its happening to but it just kinda brings it close to home. For me, a chemical is a MC, its just as many dashed hopes and dreams only sooner rather than later. My mum got pregnant with me at 19 and went on to have four other girls! I was a bit of a tearaway when I was younger and I know a lot of people assumed I would end up being a teenage mum. I'm hoping I get my BFP soon so I can turn around and say HA! see I did it all properly! Rather than just not being able.....

I also have A- blood! My OH is O+ so I'd need the antiD shot too but I wouldn't have it until further on in the pregnancy I think.


----------



## Bex1408

Yea i think it is a common thing, I always have in the back of my mind what if? I'd be devastated if I did have a problem but think it's best to try and remain positive! How far away from testing are u this month? I'm trying to distract myself for now lol. I have a digital test at home but don't plan on using it until iv used another one first. It seems so final seeing "not pregnant" clear as day!!! Xxx


----------



## Bex1408

Sorry girls my post seems to be behind it keeps updating after iv posted my message! When you are a teenager and for me before my wedding I was soo worried about getting pregnant, and I was always taking my pill and over cautious and now we r ttc and u read all about it, it seems that it isn't as easy they make out! How there are so many accidental and unwanted pregnancies is beyond me! Xxx


----------



## skeet9924

I had only heard of mc when I was younger cause I knew of a few girls that got pregnant young and lost it.. Then before I got preg my bf had a miscarriage.. 

How come you wouldn't get the shot until later in the pregnancy? When I first started bleeding with my last pregnancy they thought if I got the shot then it might save the pregnancy.. They Gave it to me the next day, then I had an ultra sound and there was no hb.. So they said it was a chromosomal defect.

P.s still no af for me.. I didn't test today but I will be tomorrow... Couldn't handle a bfn today... Today is my angels due date :cry:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Aww babe can't even really imagine what that must feel like! :hugs: Soon you will have a lil brother or sister for your angel and it will ease the pain although you will never forget.

Erm I don't think they usually give you the antiD injection in your first pregnancy until you're about 12 weeks, and even that isn't so much to protect the current pregnancy but subsequent ones because you only become sensitised once your blood has mixed with the baby's. How far along were you when you had your MC?


----------



## wishhopelove

Hi, i don't know if i belong on this thread, but here i go anyway...
me and my dh have been ttc for 10 months, my dr says i should be fine because my periods are so regular and i am not consistent enough for temping and charting everyday (and my dr said that would lead to more stress for me) so i used clearblue easy opk kit this cycle (on his recommendation) and i tested + on Friday, 9.16.11. we bd'ed 9.14.11, 9.16.11 and 9.19.11 (we were too tired on 9.17 and 9.18 and i know that probably ruined our chances)
anyway, i still want to be positive and feel good about this cycle so here i go again with symptom researching, spotting, etc., becoming obsessed like i usually do during my 2wws.
has anyone o'ed near or around the same?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1315026000z5z28z14.png


----------



## skeet9924

I was 8 weeks


----------



## kerry0509

POASFiend said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry:totally gutted
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you girls again. Ended up spending Saturday night in the ER. Fiance took it REAL hard. I have seen him in tears before but I have never seen/heard him cry the way he did that night.
> 
> Ticked at the world right now but we want to try again as soon as we are able.

Aww im so sorry to hear this. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## butterfly81

OMG! That took bloomin ages to catch up on everything on here.

First of all I'd like to send big hugs to POAS - so sorry about your loss:hugs:

Stay positive everyone, hope there are some more:bfp: to come.

I'm 6 weeks now and my boobs have grown to epic proportions already! :wacko: Other than that I am sooooooo tired, I want to sleep all the time but I start a new job in a few weeks and I have an exam to revise for (plus the kids and my other job to keep me busy in between).

I will continue to stalk away at this thread, so here's lots of dust for you all
:dust::dust::dust:

X X X


----------



## skeet9924

Hey butterfly!! Nice to see u!! Glad to see your still popping in!! When do u go for your first scan?

Asfm- still no af and bfn this morning ... On cd 38 :shrug:


----------



## JRscorpio8

butterfly81 said:


> OMG! That took bloomin ages to catch up on everything on here.
> 
> First of all I'd like to send big hugs to POAS - so sorry about your loss:hugs:
> 
> Stay positive everyone, hope there are some more:bfp: to come.
> 
> I'm 6 weeks now and my boobs have grown to epic proportions already! :wacko: Other than that I am sooooooo tired, I want to sleep all the time but I start a new job in a few weeks and I have an exam to revise for (plus the kids and my other job to keep me busy in between).
> 
> I will continue to stalk away at this thread, so here's lots of dust for you all
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> X X X

hey Butterfly! Great to hear everything is going good. Thanks for the dust :kiss:

Skeet, are you gonna go docs soon to see if they can shed some light on the matter?

Hi wishhopelove! So you are testing around the 30th?

Any more news from any more ladies?? 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Since I o'd late.. I'll probably wait until next week.. If she's not hear by Monday then I will.. I keep getting the odd bit of slightest tinge of brown in my cm ( sorry tmi) so not sure if it's af trying to show her face or what :shrug:


----------



## jenmcn1

Well I'm out for this month:( The witch appeared last night! Babydust to everyone else! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

so sorry jen, better luck for next month xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:


> Since I o'd late.. I'll probably wait until next week.. If she's not hear by Monday then I will.. I keep getting the odd bit of slightest tinge of brown in my cm ( sorry tmi) so not sure if it's af trying to show her face or what :shrug:

Hmmmm if you remember, Wilsley had that for ages before she got her BFP?



jenmcn1 said:


> Well I'm out for this month:( The witch appeared last night! Babydust to everyone else! xx

:hugs: Sorry hun

BabyD, whats happening with u?


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah that's true.. I'll wait a week then test again


----------



## babydeabreu

pretty much the same as skeet babe...just with out the spotting. keep getting faint faint test but there looks like evaps. horrible waiting game!!

they say tww its more like four weeks wait lol limbo land just sucks lol


----------



## Icca19

hey girls....the witch got me ...im out

But i did start my SOY last night!! im super freaking pumped for this cycle!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> hey girls....the witch got me ...im out
> 
> But i did start my SOY last night!! im super freaking pumped for this cycle!!

hey hun, sorry she got you, hopfully the soy will help you for the next month, good luck xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Icca19 said:


> hey girls....the witch got me ...im out
> 
> But i did start my SOY last night!! im super freaking pumped for this cycle!!

BOOOOO Witch YAAAAY Happy Soy Lady!!! Here's to an October BFP!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh God I just wanna hurry up and ovulate already!!! It's my birthday next month. I want a birthday BFP!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol .. I just want to know what's going on with me!!! Either af or bfp!! Well I would kind of like af to wait until tomorrow cause I get to see oh tonight :)


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> Oh God I just wanna hurry up and ovulate already!!! It's my birthday next month. I want a birthday BFP!!!!

oh fingers crossed you catch eggy. :happydance: :happydance:

how old you gonna be scorpio?






skeet9924 said:


> Lol .. I just want to know what's going on with me!!! Either af or bfp!! Well I would kind of like af to wait until tomorrow cause I get to see oh tonight :)

 ditto my dear big ditto lolol come on bfp bfp


----------



## JRscorpio8

TWENTY SIX!!!:wacko: I can't quite believe it. I remember on my 5th birthday thinking 5, that's a decent age, I'm finally getting somewhere. How did I get here?! I always thought I'd have a kid by now but as it is I think I'm the perfect age to start. I just hope it happens quickly so I'm 27 when I have it, not 28!!!!


----------



## Bex1408

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd post an update.. I caved and poas which got me
A clear not pregnant :( however as I think I ovulated late I think it's too early anyway! And am I right in thinking that digitals are not very sensitive either?? Currently I am incredibly bloated, slightly tender boobs, mainly when I lean or lie on them, and today I seem to have more creamy lotion like and watery cm. Thoughts? How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hey Bex, yeah digitals aren't the most sensitive tests out there. And like you said if you ovulated later then you're too early to test. I know it's still gutting tho :dohh: Did you BD around the time of your later ovulation? xx


----------



## POASFiend

I just want to be able to start trying again.


----------



## JRscorpio8

Are you allowed to TTC again straight away POAS or you gotta wait for the results from your bloods 1st? xx


----------



## Bex1408

JRscorpio8 said:


> Hey Bex, yeah digitals aren't the most sensitive tests out there. And like you said if you ovulated later then you're too early to test. I know it's still gutting tho :dohh: Did you BD around the time of your later ovulation? xx

Yea since last weekend in august we have made sure we bd every other day without fail and iv been making sure I don't get up after and try to lift my hips on a pillow and let gravity do it's job and help the swimmers haha! Who knew it would be so complicated! Has a very vivid dream last night that I took a test (first response) and it was a very obvious positive! Quite depressing when u wake up and realise it's a dream but I'm hoping it is some sort of sign! My next test I buy will be first response.. Starting to take a disliking to clear blue! Xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh scorpio you are still so young!! I'm 28 abd turn 29 in November .. I always figured that I would be preg by the time I was 30..


----------



## JRscorpio8

You WILL be Skeet!!! In fact you will have a baby in your arms by the time you are 30!!!! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> You WILL be Skeet!!! In fact you will have a baby in your arms by the time you are 30!!!! xx

i agree :) xxx


so we all around the same age then..i'm 27 :thumbup:


----------



## Skelleron

Oh u r all really young - I'm 32, 33 in November & still trying for number 1!
Oh well, what will be, will be! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Skelleron said:


> Oh u r all really young - I'm 32, 33 in November & still trying for number 1!
> Oh well, what will be, will be! Xx

how long you been ttc for hun? x


----------



## Skelleron

babydeabreu said:


> Skelleron said:
> 
> 
> Oh u r all really young - I'm 32, 33 in November & still trying for number 1!
> Oh well, what will be, will be! Xx
> 
> how long you been ttc for hun? xClick to expand...

My husband & I have been together 9-yrs, married 2-yrs & started TTC 16-months ago! But I got diagnosed with high prolactin due to a pituitary tumour in March this year. The high prolactin was upsetting my ovaries & I wasn't ovulating, so we lost 9-months. I then had treatment & in May got my first AF in a year! We got the green light to start trying again in August having had 4 regular 27-day cycles.

Then this month - well who knows what is going on! U think u r getting somewhere but then mother nature has other ideas! It's crazy how I spent my twenties desperately trying to not get pregnant & now all this!

Oh well! How r u doing? Any updates? Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Well hopefully its just an off cycle for you ...and you enver know you might get your bfp yet!!

I still have no af, still cramping and was super bloated and gassy yesterday.... I didnt test this morning but will again tomorrow... I dont even have my hopes up anymore I just think my body is messing with me


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz Skelleron sorry to hear you went through all of that, what a total nightmare eh, so really this is your 4 months ttc(with no troubles)...hopefully this month is just a fluke as we all have upside down cycles...fingers crossed for you xx

I'm doing good thanks hun, part from stuck in the unknown, but getting to the point like you skeet where i'm not expecting bfp anymore just waiting for af now!! because i got another set of +opks this month ive either ovulated on the 30th and something is wrong or i didnt catch eggy and my cycle is playing up..or i ovulated around the 14th and the hcg level is way to low to pick up!! totally just :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:. 

i just cant believe how many women this month are having such late cycles..its crazy. normally i see like one or two but i think so far theres been about 9 if that more whos cycle is messing around..:wacko:


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah no kidding..I was just down talking to my office supervisor and I was mentioning my cycle being out of wack and 9 days late... She said her cycles and and a few of the other ladies cycles have been off...My office supervisor has been getting hers every other week..while the rest of the ladies are all 4-6 days late...and there is no way they are preg...its messed!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz..there must be something to do with this month in to why so many are messed up! very very weird


----------



## JRscorpio8

That's weird how many people it's happening to!!!


----------



## POASFiend

Weird. Let's blame it on global warming. You all make me feel OLD. I'm 36.


----------



## babydeabreu

whats everyones names?

I'll got first..I'm lynsey :wave:


----------



## skeet9924

I'm Jennifer!!! lol or Jenn its shorter lol :bodyb:


----------



## babydeabreu

Nice to meet you jen the bodybuilder :) (your little icon)


----------



## Icca19

Im jessica :hi:


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> Nice to meet you jen the bodybuilder :) (your little icon)

ha ha ha not really!! Just feel tough today!!! Been told to [email protected]#k off by 2 kids at work already!! That never happens...oh well figure I"ll go for the hat trick!!


----------



## skeet9924

Nice to meet you Jessica


----------



## babydeabreu

oh how lovely, kids to day are just so sweet :wacko:..not!! 

what do you do?


----------



## Skelleron

Hi Lynsey, Jenn & Jessica,
I'm Zoe!
Thank u for all making this time easier & making me smile Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Skelleron said:


> Hi Lynsey, Jenn & Jessica,
> I'm Zoe!
> Thank u for all making this time easier & making me smile Xx

Hey zoe :wave:

x


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:



> I'm Jennifer!!! lol or Jenn its shorter lol :bodyb:

Me too!!!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Ladies i'm out...:witch: got me today!! CD1 nice and fresh!! Will be using OPK's this time round.


:dust:


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi,
I'm 26 too Scorpio x


----------



## skeet9924

hey scorpio..your name is Jenn and your a scorpio??

Cherry- sorry hun...hopeflully next cyce is better


----------



## BMIbaby

6DPO and VERY tearful- anyone else had this?:cry: Don't know if I'm just a bit tired. This is also the first month I had a little spot (TMI) around ovulation time so I'm really hoping that was it.:blush: 

HSG is awaiting me after this cycle and no more clomid- feel like they just got the dosage right and now I'm being hit with something else and another 3 month waiting list :bike:

How is everyone else feeling? FX'd for more BFP's soon! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## POASFiend

Ha it's weird to finally see your names (except Jessica, I kinda figured that was it). I'll probably still think of you by your usernames. It's hard for this old dog to learn new tricks!!!

I'm Lori.


----------



## BMIbaby

Sorry to hear about AF Cherry :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

lol I will probably end up sticking with user names too lol..knowing me I'll forget the names lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:


> hey scorpio..your name is Jenn and your a scorpio??

LOL yes I am Jen and I'm a scorpio.... sounds like some sort of addict meeting. TTCaholics anonymous! :haha:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Sorry to hear bout AF Cherry, like you said ON TO NEXT MONTH!!!!

I got everything crossed for you BMIbaby xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

JRscorpio8 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> hey scorpio..your name is Jenn and your a scorpio??
> 
> LOL yes I am Jen and I'm a scorpio.... sounds like some sort of addict meeting. TTCaholics anonymous! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol that's too funny!! I'm a Scorpio too!! 

I caved and tested :bfn: ..


----------



## blondie1

Hi ladies, do you mind if i join you? 

I'm 35, have children already but am ttc using a sperm donor (AI). I definitely ov'd on tue 6th September and am currently 16dpo and plan to test tomorrow.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> hey scorpio..your name is Jenn and your a scorpio??
> 
> LOL yes I am Jen and I'm a scorpio.... sounds like some sort of addict meeting. TTCaholics anonymous! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that's too funny!! I'm a Scorpio too!!
> 
> I caved and tested :bfn: ..Click to expand...

We're twins!!!!

BOOOOOOOO to the BFN!


----------



## JRscorpio8

blondie1 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if i join you?
> 
> I'm 35, have children already but am ttc using a sperm donor (AI). I definitely ov'd on tue 6th September and am currently 16dpo and plan to test tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you are all well x

Hi blondie, welcome to the thread. 16DPO and no AF? That's a good sign surely?! How long is your LP normally? Where do you get the strength to hold off from testing for so long?!

Are you using a sperm donor because of issues with OH's? Or is there some other reason? (don't answer if you don't want- I'm just nosey!)

Fingers crossed hun xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Good morning ladies!! Still no af.. Cramps still and I was super bloated last night .. Ughh with all the cramps and bloating it's going to be like have a 2 week af when she does show


----------



## babydeabreu

howdy people :)

guesss what.....still bloody BFN!!

do you mind if i scream so loud in here? arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol i feel like seriously headbutting a wall...atleast i'll get some reason in to why i'm getting pains with no af and no bfp lol 

For the second time running I have dreamt that I peed on a stick and got a positive, yesterday the dream was positive but was faint, then last nights dream was so real and the lines were so red, I woke up and tested to bfn!!

Maybe I'm wanting it so much my mind keeps dreaming of my desires? Couple of weeks ago I dreamt I gave birth to a chicken which apparently in the Chinese world means birth! But who knows to me I just feel like screaming... To make it worse I have stronge pains on the left which feels like a growing ball, and I've had a headache for two days now! Maybe af maybe not eh?

could it be a cyst?


----------



## JRscorpio8

OWWW BabyD my ears!!!! Have you considered the possibility of an ectopic because you're not getting AF but you're getting BFN and apparently the HCG levels are lower in ectopics, plus the fact you are feeling pain on one side. I doubt it is and I sure hope it's not but just something to think of. Are you seeing a doc soon if AF or BFP doesn't show up?

How late are you now skeet?


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> OWWW BabyD my ears!!!! Have you considered the possibility of an ectopic because you're not getting AF but you're getting BFN and apparently the HCG levels are lower in ectopics, plus the fact you are feeling pain on one side. I doubt it is and I sure hope it's not but just something to think of. Are you seeing a doc soon if AF or BFP doesn't show up?
> 
> How late are you now skeet?

haha..sowwwy!! 

yes i have thought about it hun, but its not something i want to say out loud if you know what i mean..bit scared of that word :nope: 

if no joy by monday then i will phone doctor up and see what he thinks, :wacko:


----------



## wishhopelove

wishhopelove said:


> Hi, i don't know if i belong on this thread, but here i go anyway...
> me and my dh have been ttc for 10 months, my dr says i should be fine because my periods are so regular and i am not consistent enough for temping and charting everyday (and my dr said that would lead to more stress for me) so i used clearblue easy opk kit this cycle (on his recommendation) and i tested + on Friday, 9.16.11. we bd'ed 9.14.11, 9.16.11 and 9.19.11 (we were too tired on 9.17 and 9.18 and i know that probably ruined our chances)
> anyway, i still want to be positive and feel good about this cycle so here i go again with symptom researching, spotting, etc., becoming obsessed like i usually do during my 2wws.
> has anyone o'ed near or around the same?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1315026000z5z28z14.png

sorry, guess i'm in the wrong thread...


----------



## JRscorpio8

JRscorpio8 said:


> butterfly81 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! That took bloomin ages to catch up on everything on here.
> 
> First of all I'd like to send big hugs to POAS - so sorry about your loss:hugs:
> 
> Stay positive everyone, hope there are some more:bfp: to come.
> 
> I'm 6 weeks now and my boobs have grown to epic proportions already! :wacko: Other than that I am sooooooo tired, I want to sleep all the time but I start a new job in a few weeks and I have an exam to revise for (plus the kids and my other job to keep me busy in between).
> 
> I will continue to stalk away at this thread, so here's lots of dust for you all
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> X X X
> 
> hey Butterfly! Great to hear everything is going good. Thanks for the dust :kiss:
> 
> Skeet, are you gonna go docs soon to see if they can shed some light on the matter?
> 
> *Hi wishhopelove! So you are testing around the 30th?*
> 
> Any more news from any more ladies??
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

PAY ATTENTION WISHHOPELOVE!!!!! lol


----------



## skeet9924

Wishhopelove of course u are welcome here!! We were initially all around the same testing time but now due to wacky cycles we are all over the place!!

Lynsey- I'm concerned about the cramping too.. I'm testing Saturday .. If nothing by Monday I'm going to book an apt wit my dr.. I'll never get him on the phone lol. 

Opinion question for you ladies.. I have a keg party fundraiser that I am helping organize on this Saturday... If I get a bfn om Saturday you think I'd be ok to have a drink or two??


----------



## JRscorpio8

I would have one or two but no more than that. 2ww are hard as it is and yours is going on forever!!! You have to try and lead as normal a life as possible to avoid going totally insane. If you do turn out to be pregnant then a couple of drinks won't hurt- don't be hitting up the voddy of course!!!! Maybe just a couple of halves of larger? If you're not pregnant then of course you should enjoy yourself but still only have a couple because you don't want it to have an effect on your fertility for next month. I used to drink quite a bit but am virtually tee total since starting TTC even when waiting to O. I have had a couple of drinks in the last 3 months (mostly when AF shows her ugly face) but figure they won't harm as I am actually probably more healthy than ppl not TTC because I take vitamins and supplements every day, exercise as much as poss and abstain most of the time in an effort to get my body healthy for a baby!

And yes I want BOTH of you to go doctors and see what the heck is going on!!!! xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I figure I might have a couple but not over indulge .. I am helping organize so I can't really get wasted anyways


----------



## babydeabreu

humm..if your really asking me hun. no i wouldnt drink but thats just me :) i wouldnt risk the chance!!

if these pains dont go i might actually go hospital tomorrow. i'm getting abdominal pains like a stitch almost now too. dont no if thats means anything, might be nothing but the on off pains on the left side of my pelvic is alot more than yesterday. but then i had these pains when i found out about my son. but then i would have showed on my hpt if i was right??

just worring my self i know :wacko:

dont want to be a time waster, theres people that need help in there, then theres me worring over what might be nothing!!


----------



## skeet9924

I don't think that u would be taking services away from people that need it.. I say do whatever u feel u need


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I'm still getting cramps, and now my back hurts too!! I'll be testing in the morning for sure


----------



## Skelleron

Hi ladies, how r we all doing? After 2 days of light spotting all has stopped, then another BFN!
After more despair I think I might've just found the answer to my problem on this thread on trying to conceive

'Pregnacare conception tablets and missed period'

Have a read! I started taking these supplements this past month, so maybe that's why things have changed (clutching at straws!)
So I'm stopping, seriously charting - I'm going to but CBFM, BBT thermometer (bargain) and we're going to do this! Good luck & hope to hear good news from u all soon Xx


----------



## skeet9924

That could be what's going on with you.. I haven't done anything differently this cycle so I have no clue with me :shrug: I'll update everyone tomorrow morning after I test.


----------



## blondie1

Hi blondie, welcome to the thread. 16DPO and no AF? That's a good sign surely?! How long is your LP normally? Where do you get the strength to hold off from testing for so long?!

Are you using a sperm donor because of issues with OH's? Or is there some other reason? (don't answer if you don't want- I'm just nosey!)

Fingers crossed hun xx


Hi Scorpio, tbh i don't normally hold off testing for this long but i had no tests other than a clear blue (i usually have the cheapy one's as i use so many and to me they all test for the same thing so don't waste my money on expensive tests - i only had a clear blue because it came free in my last lot of expensive opk's) and having no tests in the house is rare for me lol! I also always face my test's the wrong way round (opk or hpt) so i can't see the result coming up, i hate the disappointment when you can see straight away that its negative.

My partner had the snip after our last baby (he's 2 next month) as we didn't want anymore but i changed my mind and want one last baby before i'm too old! (i said i wouldn't have a baby after 36 pushing 37).

Tbf me and my partner have been going through a rough patch and i can't see us being together much longer (we've been together 7years) but this is something i decided i wanted to do with or without him nearly 12 months ago - this is my 3rd cycle of trying. 

I have pcos, i used to only have 2-3 periods but they have become more regular since my last baby, i have over the last 3 cycles worked out that i now have a 43 day cycle which is great for me. I usually find it quite easy to conceive the normal way... when i get af i just BD more in the couple of weeks after and hey presto, but doing it this way i have found out about my cycle length, when i ovulate about EWCM etc... its been quite enlightening.

My first two cycles i really don't thing i inseminated at the right time, i was just learning then but i think from the tests that i have done i may have my BFP. I am 18DPO tomorrow, well technically today as it's 2.30am and will do another test in the morning... the weird thing is i don't have any symptoms, sickness tender/swollen boobs etc but saying that the earliest i have ever found out i was pregnant was 6 weeks and thats because i started feeling sick etc.. i don't normally test until i start having symptoms as i can't go by the missed period!

I wish i could up load pics of my tests but i don't know how? I also don't know how you quote what someone's said so it goes purple?

I really hope i haven't bored you all to tears and you kick me off here! lol! Sorry if i've gone on and on, it's nice to be able to let it all out tbh.

Hope you are all well and lots and lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## blondie1

** that's 2-3 perods a year ** I think i know how to quote someone now but still don't know how to upload an image :shrug: xx


----------



## blondie1

IMAG0839 do these look like :bfp: ?? x


----------



## blondie1

Sorry, the image won't come up... can anyone please tell me how to upload an image from my laptop to here, if i press the image icon it asks me for a url and i don't know where i get it from? Thank you x


----------



## skeet9924

Go to the advanced option to post.. Then scroll down and there is am area to add image


----------



## blondie1

I can't do it, its asking me for the url still, i'm quite useless wiyth computers! :dohh: lol!

Thank you Skeet x


----------



## blondie1

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=269665&stc=1&d=1316857323


I don't think this is gonna work, i'm giving up! :growlmad: x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0839.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blondie1

Yay it did work, thank you x


----------



## JRscorpio8

Are they all hpts? Apparently you can't always trust the blue dye cross ones but you have 3 positive tests there!!! You're pregnant love!!! 

And you go girl for doing it on your own!!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Skelleron said:


> Hi ladies, how r we all doing? After 2 days of light spotting all has stopped, then another BFN!
> After more despair I think I might've just found the answer to my problem on this thread on trying to conceive
> 
> 'Pregnacare conception tablets and missed period'
> 
> Have a read! I started taking these supplements this past month, so maybe that's why things have changed (clutching at straws!)
> So I'm stopping, seriously charting - I'm going to but CBFM, BBT thermometer (bargain) and we're going to do this! Good luck & hope to hear good news from u all soon Xx

OOooh I bloody hope not, that's the tablets I'm taking!!! I been taking them 3 months and had no probs yet. 

I am having a problem with spotting at CD 13 (5 days before expected O) but I think it's because I have been taking way too much EPO so I am stopping taking it for a couple days then resuming a lower dose. I'm getting like this really lightly brown tinged creamy CM. It's not sexy and it aint fertile!!! I hope it goes away in time for O.


----------



## Bex1408

Hi blondie! Im no expert but that looks like 3 good positives to me! Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Skelleron said:


> Hi ladies, how r we all doing? After 2 days of light spotting all has stopped, then another BFN!
> After more despair I think I might've just found the answer to my problem on this thread on trying to conceive
> 
> 'Pregnacare conception tablets and missed period'
> 
> Have a read! I started taking these supplements this past month, so maybe that's why things have changed (clutching at straws!)
> So I'm stopping, seriously charting - I'm going to but CBFM, BBT thermometer (bargain) and we're going to do this! Good luck & hope to hear good news from u all soon Xx

i'm told with this tablet it can mess up your cycle for the first couple of months but after that you should be fine. i took this through out my whole pregnancy with my boy, i had no problems and would recommend it to everyone. it gives you everything you need for you and for your baby!! ive been taking it for about 5 months again now because i'm breasfeeding so want andre to have the best! 

dont always listen to the bad things that people say, theres always a chance that someting can go wrong with anything we take as everyone is different but this vitamin is highly recommended from the midwifes to the health vistitor. i'm going to carry on using it regardless what negative things people say, ive got more positives from it so thats al that matters :thumbup:


----------



## butterfly81

Hey Lynsey a.k.a BabyD! How are your pains? Have you been to the hospital yet?

btw, I'm Serena!

More dust for everyone

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

3 positives!!! Congrats blondie!!!

Lynsey- how u feeling today?? Any news? I had a dream you got you :bfp: lol!!!

Afm- still nothing bfn and no af.. Still getting cramps and feeling crappy..looks like I will be calling my dr on Monday .. I've given up on any hope of the thought of bring preg :(


----------



## butterfly81

Ah, Skeet dont give up hope! Fx'd u get yr BFP soon x


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks butterfly.. It's just frustrating all of this waiting.. After I get af oh abd I are taking a break from ttc for a bit


----------



## babydeabreu

QUOTE=butterfly81;13001156]Hey Lynsey a.k.a BabyD! How are your pains? Have you been to the hospital yet?

btw, I'm Serena!

More dust for everyone

:dust::dust::dust:[/QUOTE]

Hey Serena(nice name)Thanks hun, the pains are only small atm, not as strong as they were yesterday, not really sure what to think :shrug: didnt go hospital as the nhs help line said just to keep an eye on things and call docs after another week as im only 9 days late, she wants me to wait 2 weeks then to get bloods done! so by tuesday if no joy with af or bfp then off to the docs i go :thumbup:

How are you feeling hun? u been ok? x








skeet9924 said:


> 3 positives!!! Congrats blondie!!!
> 
> Lynsey- how u feeling today?? Any news? I had a dream you got you :bfp: lol!!!
> 
> Afm- still nothing bfn and no af.. Still getting cramps and feeling crappy..looks like I will be calling my dr on Monday .. I've given up on any hope of the thought of bring preg :(

hey jen the bodybuilder :winkwink: lol

ohhh a dream about me :blush: bfp? yes please, i hope your dreams come true :haha: 

have you done any more test?

I know the feeling hun, i've become well moody and i dont no why :shrug: everything seems to be bugging me, i dont like this one bit, i feel on edge and frustrated..i feel sorry for pete i bet i'm such a bug to be around right now :nope: i have no hope thinking i can be pregnant, i just feel it should be showing bfp if i was right?? well annoying :nope:

i really hope the docs well be more helpful hun, hope you can get your bloods done too xx


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks butterfly.. It's just frustrating all of this waiting.. After I get af oh abd I are taking a break from ttc for a bit

ohh you say that now hun but i bet after you got this out the way and feeling alittle better i will see you on my bus sitting next to me moaning about your day to day life and how it sucks..like two old grannies moaning away lol :hugs:


----------



## blondie1

JRscorpio8 said:


> Are they all hpts? Apparently you can't always trust the blue dye cross ones but you have 3 positive tests there!!! You're pregnant love!!!
> 
> And you go girl for doing it on your own!!!


Hi Scorpio, yes they are all htp's the only reason i have the clear blue (the cross one) is because it was free in my last lot of expensive OPK's, the other one's are cheapy pound shop one's, i've done another two since and they are both :bfp: too! 

I stopped buying the clear blue opk's as it was costing me £25 for 7... the lady at the chemist found me a cheaper brand (like the cheap hpt in the pic) and i got 60 tests for £35 which is a hell of a lot better and i didn't mind using two a day... the only trouble now i've got my :bfp: is i still have 40 left! lol! I can live with that though! :haha:

I amon :cloud9: x


----------



## blondie1

skeet9924 said:


> 3 positives!!! Congrats blondie!!!
> 
> Lynsey- how u feeling today?? Any news? I had a dream you got you :bfp: lol!!!
> 
> Afm- still nothing bfn and no af.. Still getting cramps and feeling crappy..looks like I will be calling my dr on Monday .. I've given up on any hope of the thought of bring preg :(



Thank you :hugs: x


----------



## blondie1

Bex1408 said:


> Hi blondie! Im no expert but that looks like 3 good positives to me! Congratulations :) xxx

Thank you x


----------



## skeet9924

Hi everyone!!just dropping in for an update!! I'm still waiting :coffee: I did breakout in acne so maybe that means af is on her way.. I'll be calling the dr tomorrow to make an appt.. Probably test again on Tuesday.

How's things with everyone else?


----------



## JRscorpio8

I O in like 3/4 days and I'm still spotting. I hope this doesn't ruin my chances :( I've no time to think about that now, I'm getting ready for my first day at university!! I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

its 1 oclock in the afternoon - whoop whoop i have never in my life been more happy to see redblood lol just went to the loo and as i wiped i was shocked to see redness, i was like oh yes get in she has arrived..only light but its a start :)

thank you lord cd46 she finally gets here!!!

roll on the next cycle :)

thanks ladie for being there on this up and down cycle...we got our hopes up on a couple of times thinking there was a positive!!..but next month i shall not be worring or using as many ic...soon as im late then i will be testing :thumbup:

thanks again for all your support...up up and away i'm on to the next :hugs:


skeet, got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies!! 

BabyD- nice to see af finally showed for you!! It has to be a big relief. I took a test this morning after having crazy sweats all night!! It was neg of course. I have a Drs appt today so hopefully I will get some answers. 

Scorpio I have heard that spotting around O time is a good sign of fertility...Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i hope you get some joy from the docs jen :) will yu get bloods done? x


----------



## skeet9924

I'm sure he will send me for bloods, so chances are I will have to get them done first thing Tuesday morning because the place will probably be closed by the time i go tonight which means I will get results on Wednesday


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhh lets hope its good news hun, got my fingers crossed for you!! katiandjames on here jsut got her bfp after 3 weeks so you still have a good chance hun. fingers crossed xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lynsey. Im hoping for some sort of answers. I feel pre menopausal right now I have the night sweats so bad!! My oh was concerned about me going to work this morning because I was sweating so bad.. He got up when I did and took my temp and gave me some Tylenol .. He asked me to stay home but I just couldn't today had an important meeting. I'm feeling a bit better now, but I'm still having hot flashes and am exhausted


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks lynsey. Im hoping for some sort of answers. I feel pre menopausal right now I have the night sweats so bad!! My oh was concerned about me going to work this morning because I was sweating so bad.. He got up when I did and took my temp and gave me some Tylenol .. He asked me to stay home but I just couldn't today had an important meeting. I'm feeling a bit better now, but I'm still having hot flashes and am exhausted

awww isnt it just great having such loving partners :) see how u get on by tomorrow hun, hopfully the docs might see you early if it continues :hugs:

xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Awww BabyD I was so hoping you were going to get your BFP but at least AF arriving means you can move onto the next cycle. I wonder why it took so long?

Skeet, lets hope Weds brings some answers!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Just got home from my Doctors. He really thinks that I am pregnant, but I dont. He send me for blood, he is also testing my thyroid as he thinks that I may have an over active one and that is why I am getting the night sweats. I got in early enough that I was able to get my blood work done today so I should have results tomorrow. He said that if it is neg, then do give it a month and if I still dont get af then to come back in. I hope I get some sort of answer tomorrow...I cant wait another month!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck Skeet!!! Hope you get the news you are hoping for xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh great hun, so glad you got it sorted!! fingers crossed your bloods says your pregnant hun :)

really hope so xx


----------



## skeet9924

thanks!! I hope it says something to explain this craziness lol


----------



## babydeabreu

hahah no hun thats just you :winkwink:

it would be so great if your pregs :happydance: :happydance: i bet u dont sleep tonight because your excited getting your results tomorrow. what time do you know? 

please please lord :hugs::hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Well usually the results are in around 1, my dr said he would only call me if there is something in the blood results..I will probably call by 4 regardless if I haven't heard from him. I know he gets busy. 

I just really don't want to have to wait a month if everything is neg...that would add to my already crazy state!! I got a neg on an HPT this morning so I cant really see how I could be preg...

Thanks for all the good wishes!!!

How you feeling now that af has showed her ugly face?


----------



## JRscorpio8

skeet9924 said:


> Just got home from my Doctors. He really thinks that I am pregnant, but I dont. He send me for blood, he is also testing my thyroid as he thinks that I may have an over active one and that is why I am getting the night sweats. I got in early enough that I was able to get my blood work done today so I should have results tomorrow. He said that if it is neg, then do give it a month and if I still dont get af then to come back in. I hope I get some sort of answer tomorrow...I cant wait another month!!!

But OMG it has to be a good sign if a doctor thinks you're pregnant!!!? I cannot believe that he would have you just wait another month though! God I can't wait til tomorrow!! FX'd and all the baby dust in the world xxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhh come on blood test can show more than an ic..so theres still a chance sweet :) i know seeing bfn on hpt can knock you but theres still a good chance!! lets hope he rings with some great news eh :)

and as for me well...you know how it is, but thanks for asking!!

this month has been a hard one because ive not been late like this,thinking i had couple of positive test when they were evaps.. bit emotional stressfull!! the witch is very very light as well so my mind keeps thinking humm maybe but im just being silly..come tomorrow she will be here with her guns all ready full flow!! but same time being not pregnant its just alot easier that witch is here so i can get on with things instead of stressing. just looking forward to next month getting jiggy with it around o time :)


----------



## skeet9924

aww thanks scorpio :hugs: 

I was shocked when he said another month...I asked him if he was serious...he just laughed and said yes..... I will update you ladies as soon as I know anything!!!


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> ohhhh come on blood test can show more than an ic..so theres still a chance sweet :) i know seeing bfn on hpt can knock you but theres still a good chance!! lets hope he rings with some great news eh :)
> 
> and as for me well...you know how it is, but thanks for asking!!
> 
> this month has been a hard one because ive not been late like this,thinking i had couple of positive test when they were evaps.. bit emotional stressfull!! the witch is very very light as well so my mind keeps thinking humm maybe but im just being silly..come tomorrow she will be here with her guns all ready full flow!! but same time being not pregnant its just alot easier that witch is here so i can get on with things instead of stressing. just looking forward to next month getting jiggy with it around o time :)


It really has been a stressful month!! I don't blame you for your mind still spinning I had a light af and had my brain going..i actually tested a few days after it :haha: TTC really does do strange stuff to us. Hope you gets lots of :sex: in this month!! I hope you get an October :bfp: !! Lots of :dust: !!!


----------



## POASFiend

Hey everyone!!!! Haven't been around for a while so thought I'd check in. Skeet I really hope you've got some great news for us today. So I've had a few doctors appts. I have to laugh because one Dr. asked if I would start trying again I said yes based on the latest evidence I don't see any reason to wait. Then yesterday my regular doctor told me to wait one cycle yada yada. OH said f*** that. So I guess he's really wanting to give this another go. She said it would be better for dating purposes etc. However even if I do wait a month it doesn't mean I will have a regular cycle so dating could still be off and hey, that's what early ultrasound is for. So I don't think we will wait.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> ohhhh come on blood test can show more than an ic..so theres still a chance sweet :) i know seeing bfn on hpt can knock you but theres still a good chance!! lets hope he rings with some great news eh :)
> 
> and as for me well...you know how it is, but thanks for asking!!
> 
> this month has been a hard one because ive not been late like this,thinking i had couple of positive test when they were evaps.. bit emotional stressfull!! the witch is very very light as well so my mind keeps thinking humm maybe but im just being silly..come tomorrow she will be here with her guns all ready full flow!! but same time being not pregnant its just alot easier that witch is here so i can get on with things instead of stressing. just looking forward to next month getting jiggy with it around o time :)
> 
> 
> It really has been a stressful month!! I don't blame you for your mind still spinning I had a light af and had my brain going..i actually tested a few days after it :haha: TTC really does do strange stuff to us. Hope you gets lots of :sex: in this month!! I hope you get an October :bfp: !! Lots of :dust: !!!Click to expand...

hey hun,any news from the docs? hope there is some great news to tell :hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Hey everyone!!!! Haven't been around for a while so thought I'd check in. Skeet I really hope you've got some great news for us today. So I've had a few doctors appts. I have to laugh because one Dr. asked if I would start trying again I said yes based on the latest evidence I don't see any reason to wait. Then yesterday my regular doctor told me to wait one cycle yada yada. OH said f*** that. So I guess he's really wanting to give this another go. She said it would be better for dating purposes etc. However even if I do wait a month it doesn't mean I will have a regular cycle so dating could still be off and hey, that's what early ultrasound is for. So I don't think we will wait.

hey hun, glad your back :hugs: really nice to see that hubby is just a keen to get you pregnant again :)

Hopefully next month will be a good month for us all babe :hugs:xx


----------



## POASFiend

Wouldn't that be nice. OCTOBER IS BABY MONTH!!!!!! It's now in writing so it must be true.


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Wouldn't that be nice. OCTOBER IS BABY MONTH!!!!!! It's now in writing so it must be true.

wooohoooo october babies :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Bfn at Drs :( I continue to wait


----------



## babydeabreu

ahh man so sorry jen, fingers are still crossed for you sweet xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!! Its so frustrating in just generally feeling like crap.. I still have the sweats, I've also had a stiff neck for 4 days and a headache ...

The dr didn't even address the rest of the stuff I've been feeling cause he was so confident that I was pregnant


----------



## JRscorpio8

I just got a positive OPK! This is the 1st month using clearblue digital ov tests and the smiley face just made me happy :) I have LOVELY EWCM too! :) 

I'm now impatiently waiting for OH to get back from work

I hope I get my BFP in October too; nice early birthday pressie!!!


----------



## POASFiend

Congrats on your smiley and your slime (EWCM)......TTC girls get excited about things that the rest of society would probably think is gross. I LOVE IT!!!!!!! We are a great bunch. Now that OH knows how good it felt to get a BFP and so wants it again OMG he just can't keep his hands off of me. So funny since I'm the one always pursuing him!!! I LOVE HIM.

SKEET I'm sorry, You def need to keep bugging your doc until you get some answers. Very frustrating I'm sure.


----------



## JRscorpio8

It's good ur OH is now fully on board :) you have been through a horrible experience but maybe you will get your 'rainbow baby' this month and it will be nice to know mum and dad were both trying equally as hard. Well, it will be nice for you to know... your kid will not want to know about you having sex!!:sick:

And I agree- Skeet's doctor needs to pull his finger out his ass!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Poas- so glad to here oh is full on board!! It's nice when they are as excited as we are!!

And yes my dr does need to get his finger out of his ass.. I've berm considering trying to switch Drs for awhile now.. I've just had him since I wad born so it's hard to do


----------



## JRscorpio8

Well Skeet, he obviously still thinks he can treat you like a child instead of listening to what you want!


----------



## wishhopelove

thank you ladies!! :flower:

i'm exhausted over waiting...i took a dollar store test on tue (i know, way to early but i was bored) and of course got a BFN.

i don't think i'm going to test on fri...i'm going to wait for AF to tell me what's going on, i really don't like the anticipation of POAS.

my bbs are heavy but they always are around this time, i have been getting hot flashes, and sometimes i feel nauseous but the last 4 cycles i have also felt nauseous around this time and AF arrived right on time.

the only thing that's different is that my left lower back has been sore and i've been bloated (but i always feel bloated!!) and i've been very bitchy lately, with anxiousness and no patience at all but i think that's from the allergy medicine i've been taking. so i guess i really have no symptoms that are different than any other time except for the lower back ache :(

i want to stop this symptom spotting madness, each cycle i discover another one!

good luck to everyone and enjoy BDing for those who are ov'ing :)

:dust:


----------



## Bex1408

Hi everyone just popping in for an update!

So today I'm cd41.. No period and no signs of it either and just had a negative pregnancy test! Any suggestions? Thought I potentially ovulated 16 days ago but now I'm not so sure. Starting to think it's just my body and the effects of the pill playing tricks on me!! Don't really know what else to do apart from wait another week and see what result I get then if my period hasn't arrived! 

Hope you are all ok.
Xxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hey Bex! I'd wait for a bit. If you did ovulate when you thought you did I know you'd think a preg test would show positive by 16DPO but you do hear of people not getting their BFP until 2 weeks after AF missed! I think if you went to the doctors they would probably tell you 'it can take 3 months for your cycle to get back on track after the pill' which doesn't really help! Were your cycles regular before you went on the pill? My cycles went right back to normal after coming off but they were always very regular before going on anyway.


----------



## Bex1408

JRscorpio8 said:


> Hey Bex! I'd wait for a bit. If you did ovulate when you thought you did I know you'd think a preg test would show positive by 16DPO but you do hear of people not getting their BFP until 2 weeks after AF missed! I think if you went to the doctors they would probably tell you 'it can take 3 months for your cycle to get back on track after the pill' which doesn't really help! Were your cycles regular before you went on the pill? My cycles went right back to normal after coming off but they were always very regular before going on anyway.

Yea as far as I remember I was pretty regular before going on the pill! I thought I may be a bit late if not pregnant but to me a cycle over 40 days is getting a bit of a joke!

Thanks for the advise, I really appreciate it! I do know someone who didn't get a bfp for 2 weeks as well so you never know, only time will tell! I'll see what happens in the next week! 

How's things going with you?
Xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry bex I cant help you.. I'm I'm the late 40s of my cycle.. To be honest I've lost count.. This is my first irregular cycle since I've had my mc in feb.. I'm thinking I maybe just didn't ovulate.. I got the surge on an opk burnside doesn't guarantee anything. My best advice is to wait a week and test again and just keep bding ..you never know :) good luck!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm 1 DPO today or possibly 2, I'm waiting to see what FF says!!


----------



## Skelleron

Well I am still clueless! AF was due 12th Sept but here I am on 30th with nothing to show except some light spotting on the 20th!
Initially I was excited, then upset now I'm furious with my body! Went to Docs & they sent a urine test off to the lab, but no surprises it was negative!
Having been given the all clear in Aug to try after 4 regular cycles following a year of none due to high prolactin levels I am back at square one with no clue what is wrong with my stupid body! (My prolactin is now normal apparently & I'm still on cabergoline treatment)
So until I work out what is wrong with me, I can't even continue TTC!
Thanks, goodbye & good luck to everyone else! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Morning ladies :)

How are we doing? 

Jen - any news from the docs or signs of bfp/AF?? hope your ok xx

its been 28 degrees here sooo hot now there saying it might be even hotter today..jeeaazzz its hot hot hot...


----------



## skeet9924

Doc test was neg and no sign of af.. I've given up on testing for now too..I don't feel pregnant ..


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz...still no af, thats so strange. u have to be pregnant surely. well im praying you are xx


----------



## POASFiend

I never realized how many people experienced such screwy cycles until being on here. I used to have very unpredictable cycles and that I was a rare bird. It never really bothered me because I was never TTC then. I think if my cyckes were still like that I would lose it. Now that I'm TTC I need to know what's happening at all times with my body. So for you who are experiencing this I'm so sorry. I can't imagine the stress and frustration it causes. I hope some answers come about for you. 
I myself have to figure out what my calendar is again. It looks like I will be ovulating soon based on CM and I almost got a +OPK yesterday. This makes me happy becasue I know you can get false negatives after MC but my bloodwork showed my levels going down fast so I figure my body has adjusted fast. Here's the real bugger of it all. If my body is going to schedule the way I think it is AF will be arriving sometime on my wedding day or honeymoon. 
What crappy timing.

Jen-it doesn't hurt to at least go elsewhere for a second opinion.


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> I never realized how many people experienced such screwy cycles until being on here. I used to have very unpredictable cycles and that I was a rare bird. It never really bothered me because I was never TTC then. I think if my cyckes were still like that I would lose it. Now that I'm TTC I need to know what's happening at all times with my body. So for you who are experiencing this I'm so sorry. I can't imagine the stress and frustration it causes. I hope some answers come about for you.
> I myself have to figure out what my calendar is again. It looks like I will be ovulating soon based on CM and I almost got a +OPK yesterday. This makes me happy becasue I know you can get false negatives after MC but my bloodwork showed my levels going down fast so I figure my body has adjusted fast. Here's the real bugger of it all. If my body is going to schedule the way I think it is AF will be arriving sometime on my wedding day or honeymoon.
> What crappy timing.
> 
> Jen-it doesn't hurt to at least go elsewhere for a second opinion.




Hey hun when you getting married? make sure get you get lots of nookie in tonight and tomorrow, fingers crossed you catch eggy :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## POASFiend

2 weeks today. I got nookie last night and I told OH that it's magic weekend and he had a big smile. Who knows if I'm lucky and catch that egg maybe AF won't show!

I love the pic you have up of your son he is just the cutest.


----------



## babydeabreu

oh wow 2 weeks how exciting :)

Is everything all sorted? what colour schemes are you going for? 

I really hope that in 2weeks you will get the best present ever and get your bfp..really hope this weekend is a good one for you both :thumbup: 

:hugs:


----------



## JRscorpio8

wishhopelove said:


> thank you ladies!! :flower:
> 
> i'm exhausted over waiting...i took a dollar store test on tue (i know, way to early but i was bored) and of course got a BFN.
> 
> i don't think i'm going to test on fri...i'm going to wait for AF to tell me what's going on, i really don't like the anticipation of POAS.
> 
> my bbs are heavy but they always are around this time, i have been getting hot flashes, and sometimes i feel nauseous but the last 4 cycles i have also felt nauseous around this time and AF arrived right on time.
> 
> the only thing that's different is that my left lower back has been sore and i've been bloated (but i always feel bloated!!) and i've been very bitchy lately, with anxiousness and no patience at all but i think that's from the allergy medicine i've been taking. so i guess i really have no symptoms that are different than any other time except for the lower back ache :(
> 
> i want to stop this symptom spotting madness, each cycle i discover another one!
> 
> good luck to everyone and enjoy BDing for those who are ov'ing :)
> 
> :dust:

If you can just wait to see if AF turns up or not, it really is the best way. I envy your endurance!! :thumbup:



Skelleron said:


> Well I am still clueless! AF was due 12th Sept but here I am on 30th with nothing to show except some light spotting on the 20th!
> Initially I was excited, then upset now I'm furious with my body! Went to Docs & they sent a urine test off to the lab, but no surprises it was negative!
> Having been given the all clear in Aug to try after 4 regular cycles following a year of none due to high prolactin levels I am back at square one with no clue what is wrong with my stupid body! (My prolactin is now normal apparently & I'm still on cabergoline treatment)
> So until I work out what is wrong with me, I can't even continue TTC!
> Thanks, goodbye & good luck to everyone else! Xx

You know you are always welcome round here :hugs: I hope everything gets sorted soon and you are back to TTC. Keep us updated :kiss:


----------



## POASFiend

babydeabreu said:


> oh wow 2 weeks how exciting :)
> 
> Is everything all sorted? what colour schemes are you going for?
> 
> I really hope that in 2weeks you will get the best present ever and get your bfp..really hope this weekend is a good one for you both :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:

Everything is ready to go. I don't stress about the details cuz after all.....a good time is a good time regardless of the decor. That being said green/blue/brown. 

I am jealous of your weather. It was -2 here this morning. All the more reason for OH and I to snuggle up and get heated up!!!:D

I hope one of us catches this month. Or at least I hope everyone gets to figure out what's happening with their cycles. We need some good news.


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> oh wow 2 weeks how exciting :)
> 
> Is everything all sorted? what colour schemes are you going for?
> 
> I really hope that in 2weeks you will get the best present ever and get your bfp..really hope this weekend is a good one for you both :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Everything is ready to go. I don't stress about the details cuz after all.....a good time is a good time regardless of the decor. That being said green/blue/brown.
> 
> I am jealous of your weather. It was -2 here this morning. All the more reason for OH and I to snuggle up and get heated up!!!:D
> 
> I hope one of us catches this month. Or at least I hope everyone gets to figure out what's happening with their cycles. We need some good news.Click to expand...

Sounds lovely :)

hope you have a great wedding hun, look forward to seeing the piccys after :winkwink:

and yes i hope we all have a much better month next month :thumbup: x


----------



## skeet9924

Thank you for all the support ladies.. Unfortunately unless I sign off with my dr I won't be able to go anywhere else for a second opinion other then the hospital or a walk in clinic :( I am going to test Saturday morning again because we are supposed to be going to Canada wonderland.. I think I'm only going to test on weekends when I could possibly be doing something that is risky if I'm pregnant.. As of tomorrow I completely skipped September for af. I've never had an irregular cycle other then when I came off bcp and I didn't get af all of dec but got a bfp in January .. 

Poas- my cycle after my mc was a little longer then the rest.. It was 34 days then my cycle went down to 29 or 30 days.. I hope af holds off until after your honey moon so you and oh can get in lots of nookie :) enjoy your special day!! 

Skelleron- feel free to hang out and vent Hun!! We are all here for eachother!!! Hope things get back in line for you!!

Babyd- how's things going?? Are u using opk or temping this month?


----------



## babydeabreu

ah so sorry your going through this jen, really horrible. trust me i know what your feeling..limbo land is just the worst, the unknown is just horrible. i really hope by monday something would of shown whether that be bfp or af. hope either way you get your answer!!

as for opks, sure am babe. soon as this af stops i shall be right back on the horse!! regardless of this cycle aint no stopping me :)

couple of more days hopfully she will stop..still getting the pains but each days seem to get alittle better so thats something good. soon as shes gone i will be one happy lady lol 

what you up too this weekend anything nice?

meant to be 28degrees over here, hottest september in years apparently! so anyways we heading over the the bigpark over here picnic sun playing with my son..what more could i want on a weekend. might even pop down the beach if i can be bovered to drive for over an hour..mind you there is a river 10mins down the road so might take little legs there :)

look at me chatting away to my self lol


----------



## skeet9924

lol i feel so out of the loop now that I'm just in limbo..I wont fit into the mid october testers any more lol... well you never know the way my cycle is going I'm almost halfway though what was supposed to be my next cycle so maybe I'll sync back up with you ladies!!

well I am supposed to go to Canada's Wonderland ( amusement park) tomorrow...the weather is going to be a bit chilly tomorrow though..only 10...usually we get weather like you are. ( I"m testing in the morning just to be on the safe side). Then tomorrow night there is a Rodeo in town so we are going to the dance. Sunday my OH plays hockey so I will probably go watch. Its actually going to be a pretty busy weekend so I"m sure it will fly by.

Have fun with Andreas this weekend!!


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
I'm still WAY out the loop! Thought AF was due on CD26 (like it has been previous cycles of Clomid- and lots of spotting beforehand- TMI) But she's not here yet.:shrug: I know she's on her way due to BFN's (got one this morning at what I think is 15dpo) Can't stand the waiting- meant to phone the hosp and arrange to go on a waiting list for a 'procedure' when she arrives. I'm dreading it. Not getting hopes up :nope:

Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for all of you.


----------



## JRscorpio8

BMI, BFN at 15DPO doesn't def mean your out!!

I'm making an October testing list later (just going out for breakfast!) so let me know your predicted testing dates!! You know it doesn't have to be mid October it can be any time!!! I just say mid October because I couldn't handle it if 1000 people joined!!

Be back later!!

Oh ps. FF gave me crosshairs so I am apparently 3DPO :)


----------



## skeet9924

Lol just put a whole bunch of question marks around my name lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

gosh is it October 12th yet?? I so want to :test: I hate the TWW period:growlmad:


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
Finding it hard to concentrate on anything now that AF not here and got another BFN this morning. CD29 now and 16DPO. Since I've been having really short cycles with Clomid (26 days and less) I don't know what to think. :shrug: I have loads of things to organise this weekend but my mind is elsewhere. :help:

How is everyone else? :dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh wow Smiling, our cycles must be exactly the same!!! I hope our testing date has :bfp: this month!!! 

BMI, you can get strange cycles every now and then but it has to be a good sign that the :witch: aint here yet!! Don't give up hope, there is still time for that BFP to turn up!!

OMG guess what I did last night? Went out and got a lil bit tipsy :shhh: I feel really bad but it was an accident!!! Was just sposed to be a dinner party but it turned out to be more party... I didn't drink that much to be honest it's just that I haven't drank a lot lately so it didn't take much to make me feel a bit squiffy!!! Still feel guilty tho and this morning I had a huge gush of brown tinted CM and my temp was much higher. Does drinking the night before make your temp high???

Anyhoooooo come on girls I need your testing dates please :friends:


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi Ladies

I'm sorry to let you know that I miscarried earlier this week. OH and I are absolutely devastated. :cry: I obviously wont be trying for a bit while me body gets back to normal, but I will be following all of your progress, and hope to see some more BFPs on here soon!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Srbjbex said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm sorry to let you know that I miscarried earlier this week. OH and I are absolutely devastated. :cry: I obviously wont be trying for a bit while me body gets back to normal, but I will be following all of your progress, and hope to see some more BFPs on here soon!

I'm gutted for you babe :hugs: so, so sorry...

I hope you recover quickly :flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Bmibaby: well its a good thing that you have no :af: yet. Its not over until the :witch: shows her face. Fingers gross hun. :dust:

Jrscorpio8 yes indeed :wohoo: lets hope it is our :bfp: it would be wonderrrrfull!!!!
Ohhhh I see ya had a good party last night hee hee you will be okay trust me. 

Srbjbex :cry: o my goodness. I am so sorry for your loss :cry: I will pray that you and DH will over come this and one day will be able to jump back in the ring of things. Hope you feel better as days goes on. Reading you comment you seem to appear in good spirits. Hang in there and thanks also for me good wishes for our :bfp:s one day too. :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Srbjex- so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: here for you if you want to talk at all.. Hope oh is giving u lots of hugs


----------



## POASFiend

Srbjex--I am so sorry. I had the same thing happen this month as well. It's so heartbreaking. Take some time for yourselves and we'll be here when it's time for you to start trying again.


----------



## skeet9924

Update- day 50 of my cycle ](*,)


----------



## BMIbaby

Srbjex- I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

35-smiling- thanks Still no AF but BFN this morning. Today is CD30 when AF usually comes on CD26 with 50mg Clomid What is going on???????? 

Skeet- you are so much more patient than me. I'm already frustrated. ](*,)


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies..how are we all? what did you all do the weekend?

Srbjex- I'm so sorry for your loss hun, i hope you both are doing ok..sending you lots of hugs xx

jen..omg still no sign no nothing? jeaz your cycle is playing with you bigtime. when was the last time you tested? 



as for me well, Hopefully af will be done by tomorrow then can move on towards the big O.... :) my weekend was good, part from my little legs has come down with a chest injection, when docs first thing this morning been given some antibiotics and cough meds so hopefully with a little vicks aswell he will be fine in couple of days...pooor bubba he want eat ,want sleep, looks so uncomfortable..!! 

part from that just been enjoying the heatwave over here, been way to hot :) xx


----------



## POASFiend

Oh Linsey I hope little man is up and running about soon. Jen what the heck is going on? I'm banging my head on the wall for you.

Well thinking I ovulated the other day got in a bunch of BDing so I guess we'll have to wait and see. This is my last week of work before the wedding. I want Friday to be here already!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

I tested on the weekend before I went to the amusement park.. I've decided I'll just test whenever I'm going to do something that could be risky.. So I will probably test this weekend again since I'm heading up to the cottage and wouldnt mind a drink or 2 

Poas you must be getting so excited!!! I hope you get a bfp for your wedding present!!

Lynsey- can't believe af is still around!! Hopefully she ends soon so you can start bding.. So jealous of your heat wave!! We froze at the amusement park on Saturday! Your poor boy, sucks that he is sick especially with the nice weather you are having :(


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey jen will you go back to the docs again next week? they might send you for a scan?? could you off missed a month? i hope you do go docs to find out whats going on :)

little man is a tiny bit better today, he didnt sleep atall last nigt so hopefully today he wll sleep abit more, have only given him milk as he want eat anything else. poor little man he just looks so weak, im used to him running around playing...little sausage :)

well it looks like the witch has finally gone whoop whoop which is cd9 looking to O around the 17th....which is ageeessssssss away...but atleast i have a ruff date to when i will ovulate :)


lots of baby dust too us all xx
xx


----------



## skeet9924

Glad to hear the little guy is a bit better today!! 

I envy you that your o date is coming up!!! 

My dr told me to come back in a month!! I'll be testing this weekend if af isn't here.. I do have cramps today so maybe she is on her way :shrug: I also woke up this morning with a stupid cold!! I'm not impressed lol.. I'm so busy at work I can't even afford to take a day off and rest :(


----------



## POASFiend

Jen sorry to hear that you are feeling under the weather. Congrats on your cramps I think? Hopefully it means you figure out where you're at. I think a spa day is in order for all of us. I know I could use a little pampering and you all deserve some as well.


----------



## babydeabreu

humm cramps jen? what kind of cramps? that could be anything..baby? af? i just hope theres a little bean in there being a little bugger thats why your getting cramps :)

such an anoying place to be in, so i hope it hurrys up and shows either way hun, sorry that your so stuck in this :hugs:

i think everyone i speak to has either got a cold or know someone thats has, there must be so much crap in the air for so mant people to get, hope u feel better soon chick :)





POASFiend said:


> Jen sorry to hear that you are feeling under the weather. Congrats on your cramps I think? Hopefully it means you figure out where you're at. I think a spa day is in order for all of us. I know I could use a little pampering and you all deserve some as well.

spa day? oh yes please...if only i could just swim across the pond and join you lol x


----------



## 35_Smiling

BMIbaby said:


> Srbjex- I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> 35-smiling- thanks Still no AF but BFN this morning. Today is CD30 when AF usually comes on CD26 with 50mg Clomid What is going on????????
> 
> Skeet- you are so much more patient than me. I'm already frustrated. ](*,)

wow your prob going to be 5 days late then...if it continues to be no :bfp: I know it happen to me sometimes when I was on clomid. its pushed me down 5 days then the next cycle it was back to normal. odd I know. but I still hope its a hint of :baby:. Its still not over until the :witch: shows her face.:coffee: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol cramps turned into nothing .. Now af less and a cold.. Lol .. I'll test this weekend probably Friday.. Not hopeful though ..


----------



## skeet9924

Lol do u ladies think maybe af will show up 8 days from now when she was supposed to this month? Is that what happens when u skip a month??


----------



## babydeabreu

She might Hun but then she might not, unfortunately it's just a waiting game! If she shows then u would have skipped a month, if she don't then make sure u definitely go doctors :) what a nightmare for you. You must be going mentally crazy with this... Really hope something shows soon xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lynsey!! Oddly enough I'm not really going crazy anymore.. I'm actually very unstressed about it.. The only thing that freaks me out is not knowing when I'm due for af now


----------



## babydeabreu

waiting for af is long as it is, let alown being a month late and still waiting :wacko: fingers crossed this weekend will be a good one for you hun :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

I used to have a very irregular cycle. You never know then when AF shows all depends on when you ovulate. It's frustrating but you can't really predict anything. Especially frustrating if you are used to a regular cycle. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks poas and lynsey.. Atleast oh and I are getting lots of bding in.. Oh I forgot to tell u all.. He's finally off all his medication so his drive is back in full force!! Hopefully if I didn't ovulate before we catch the egg at sone point during this month! I'll test tomorrow morning and will update you ladies! Where is everyone at in their cycles now? I know lynsey is getting ready to o.. But what about the rest!! Poas.. Smiling..????


----------



## POASFiend

I have no clue. Since the miscarriage I'm not 100% sure but I did get a +OPK last week and judging by CM I think I'm probably 5 dpo. But who really knows? It seems like that;s the way it's going. What this means for me? AF during honeymoon unless we caught an egg. Also it looks like thundershowers for our honeymoon. We'll be on a cruise so we can just stay in ane eat. Normally I wouldn't care about the weather on my honeymoon but if AF shows then that'll be a crappy combo. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JRscorpio8

8DPO over here and sooooooooooooooooooo tired...


----------



## 35_Smiling

I CAVED IN AND :test: 


:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:

I AM SO READY FOR THIS I AM I AM I AM

IS WAY EARLY BUT KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSS:blush:

Click on my Journal....:cloud9: or https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/461509-kenneshas-journal.html#post13237777


----------



## skeet9924

Poas- hopefully you end up with nice weather and af stays far away!! I've been told that you are very fertile after an mc .. Fingers crossed for you!!

Smiling- I see a line!!! :happydance: what colour is it in real life? Hard to tell in the pic


----------



## skeet9924

Jen- feeling tired is a great sign!!! When are u testing?


----------



## JRscorpio8

35_Smiling said:


> I CAVED IN AND :test:
> 
> 
> :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:
> 
> I AM SO READY FOR THIS I AM I AM I AM
> 
> IS WAY EARLY BUT KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSS:blush:
> 
> Click on my Journal....:cloud9:

:happydance: Hell Yeah that's a BFP!!! Congrats babe :flower:



skeet9924 said:


> Jen- feeling tired is a great sign!!! When are u testing?

I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I have just started Uni and it is a shock to the system so that is probably why I am so tired but this tiredness is so extreme like its abnormal how knackered I am!!! One thing different this month is my CM, I got the normal creamy/sticky postOv stuff but every now and then I'm getting like a watery gush. OK yuck I hope I am preg now otherwise it's embarrassing I just told you that!! 

I think I'll do an IC tomorrow cos I'll be 10dpo. Let's hope I follow in Smiling's footsteps!!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck testin tomorrow :dust: 

Afm- :bfn: again bur I kind of figured that.. 
I had a funny dream last night.. I took a hpt and the result was "no rodeo" :haha: it was so weird!! Guess I dreamed of poas because when I awoke I had to pee so bad!!!


----------



## Icca19

hello girls how has everyone been?? 
i feel like iv been away for forever!!

well im on my first cycle using soy, still havent ovulated yet but its still too early for me to get worried


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Poas- hopefully you end up with nice weather and af stays far away!! I've been told that you are very fertile after an mc .. Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Smiling- I see a line!!! :happydance: what colour is it in real life? Hard to tell in the pic

Pink


----------



## 35_Smiling

Skeet9924: yeah you do?? The colour is Pink. Today the line is a bit darker but its getting there. I did say I will :test: again Saturday but getting too excited :rofl: I just hope I can hold out telling my husband until all is in the clear.

Jrscorpio8: your next! :wohoo: thanks a bunch I sure hope its a keeper! Good luck with you too! Fingers cross! Use your first morning Wee wee lol :dust:


----------



## POASFiend

yay smiling! Darker is better, Have you thought of confirming with a digi. That's what I did last month. Took one cheapy wasn't sure what I saw. Took another, didn't believe what I saw. Took the digi which said pregnant. Couldn't believe it. Too bad it didn't stick but who knows maybe this month???????

Icca so good to have you back!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Yay Icca we missed you!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Negative 10miu test yesterday and big temp drop this morning so think I'm out again. I'm starting to feel really disheartened. I know this is only my 3rd cycle and there are lots of ladies who have been trying longer but I still can't help feeling crap. I'm doing everything right so what more can I do?!? I feel like there is something wrong with me :(


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> Negative 10miu test yesterday and big temp drop this morning so think I'm out again. I'm starting to feel really disheartened. I know this is only my 3rd cycle and there are lots of ladies who have been trying longer but I still can't help feeling crap. I'm doing everything right so what more can I do?!? I feel like there is something wrong with me :(

awww try not to feel so sad hun, when is af meant to be due?? we all feel this way at the moment hun, it will happen just keep trying and dont give up :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet - how u getting on hun? any joy?


----------



## JRscorpio8

babydeabreu said:


> JRscorpio8 said:
> 
> 
> Negative 10miu test yesterday and big temp drop this morning so think I'm out again. I'm starting to feel really disheartened. I know this is only my 3rd cycle and there are lots of ladies who have been trying longer but I still can't help feeling crap. I'm doing everything right so what more can I do?!? I feel like there is something wrong with me :(
> 
> awww try not to feel so sad hun, when is af meant to be due?? we all feel this way at the moment hun, it will happen just keep trying and dont give up :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Cheers hun, the witch's ETA is Wednesday. I won't give up, I don't think I could!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey girls nothing for me yet.. I figured coming up to the cottage would make af show as she seems to always like to ruin my time up here.. But nope no sign.. I thi k she either got lost on her way to Canada or forgot about me :shrug: 

Smiling- do a digi!! 

Scorpio- don't feel too frustrated most women ( not sure of the percentage but it's high) don't get preg till almost a year of ttc.. I know it sounds like forever but hopefully it gives u hope that there is nothing wrong with you :hugs: besides the :witch: isn't here yet it could be an implantation dip 

Baby- any sign of o yet??


----------



## 35_Smiling

wannabeprego said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Just checking.......are those green tests ovulation or pregnancy tests? x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Just checking.......are those green tests ovulation or pregnancy tests? xClick to expand...
> 
> SNL said HPT's, i asked that too.
> 
> Have been tricked by lines on opk's before. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> myphyemma and Darkest I believe they are because the package says "Fertility Test" and the OPK ones says LH Ovulation Test. Here is a photo of the package:
> View attachment 277354
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fertility tests measure your FSH levels.... I have some from first response, so I wouldnt use them to to determine if you are pregnant or to tell if you are ovulating, that isnt what they are for... FSH levels indicate your ovarian reserve and if it is normal or not and you are only supposed to use them on like CD3 (the beginning of your cycle) Do you have the instructions for the "fertility tests" to find out how you should be using them... I hope this is helpful... :flower:Click to expand...

Well if that is the case then....I AM OUT:cry:

So when I did take the First Response HPT it was a :bfn:

Well thanks for the update then...will have hope for the next cycle...I am sure the fs will push for the IUI when it comes for sure.

Thanks again for your help. Now its time for me to find that place again...Giving it to God and I am moving on now...:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

hello girls how has everyone been?? 
I need some update, i havent read back through all the messages yet lol

As for me i finally ovulated on this SOY cycle :happydance: im so excited 
3 DPO for me ....according to FF


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah Icca :happydance: I already told you what was up with me...still waiting :coffee: I'm so bored I just want a new cycle!!!


----------



## Icca19

oh i know that feeling 
i couldnt wait for my last cycle to end so i could start this soy

did i tell you my SIL is having twins, she found out at the end of my last cycle......Oh i SO hope that this is my cycle to announce a BFP !!

im confused did you start or not, your ticker says your on CD 1


----------



## skeet9924

oh wow twins!! Thats crazy!! I hope this is your month for a :bfp: as well...Nope my last cd 1 was on Aug 15th..I just havent bothered to get rid of it or change it lol


----------



## Icca19

ok well now i see lol 
i hope that you get some answers soon!! 
talk about a long 2WW


----------



## skeet9924

lol no kidding its been crazy!! The first week or two was stressful now I"m just waiting impatiently...It was getting costly with tests...now I just test once a week


----------



## Icca19

lol i bet 
i just buy the 1 dollar tests from the dollar tree


----------



## babydeabreu

Great news icca :) lets hope u court eggy, fingers crossed xx


skeet, jeaz still nothing !..what is going on...when will u go back to the doctors?

as for me - hoping to ovulate in the next couple of days, went crazy and bought an ovulating monitor some more vitamains, some cheap ic and a clear blue digi, so im all set and testing each day as it come...hopefully in the next couple of days i shall get a positive opk and then be able to catch eggy with out it being a chemcial :)


----------



## skeet9924

Lynsey- I bought a few $ store tests and I will test this weekend .. If neg (I'm sure it will be) then I'll book an appt not this week but the following ( I have that week off work) and get some answers. That's exciting that you got a monitor.. I've always wanted one but I'm too cheap to buy one lol


----------



## babydeabreu

oh good, well hopefully when u go back to te docs(if no joy) that he will give u another blood test and have some results. do you have any feelings or symptom?

i only got the monitor because amazon was doing it from £40 to £25 so thats silly cheap to miss that deal up..the cheaper the better for me lol


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow that is so cheap!!!

The only symptom I have and I just started getting it yesterday is I get random bouts of sore bb's....and its not just the nipple area it is the whole bb. I took a test this morning and surprise surprise it was a :bfn: I really want to get in next week to see my Dr but I don't know if I can get the time off work to do any tests...I had a lot of time lately since I have been sick. I have a whole week of not next week but the week after so I plan on going in then


----------



## Icca19

Hey ladies
Skeet I hope you get some answers soon :hugs: sorry to hear you got another bfn today

Babydeabreu wow good deal on that monitor
I was thonking about getting one,maybe after we pass the one year mark ttc

As for me I had a temp drop this am. But I took my temp super early
I usually wake at 7am but today I had to get up at 5 so idk
My boobs hurt so im hoping thst its a good sign


----------



## skeet9924

That sounds like a good sign icca!! How many dpo?


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet - i hope u get some more signs over the weekend. sore bb is a sign for af as well as pregs so it doesnt blood help does it :nope: how annoying. sooo im hoping you get something...what about cm? cramps? anything like that? 

icca - sore bb as well, when will you test?


----------



## skeet9924

The only other thing I've had is a lot of cm(tmi), it's similar to when I'm ov'ing but not ew. No cramps.. I have been moody.. Poor oh :( How are things over there lynsey.. O yet?


----------



## babydeabreu

Oh have you done any Opk just incase? If not af you could of missed a month and be ovulating? 

I've done my Opk and still nothing! Still got 2days till im meant to o so I'm hoping tomorrow will show some darker Opk that's close to o!! I'm hoping that my chemical last month hasn't messed up my body.... I just got a feeling this months going to be poo! 

U doing anything over the weekend hun? 

I went and see the film " johnny English reborn" was very funny. It is out over there? Sometimes films come out over there first before we get it??


----------



## Icca19

hey everyone! 
Well my temps are back up today and I still got the sore boobs! :happydance:
I'm going to test on the 21st......if I don't break down before that lol

Skeet how are you doimng?


----------



## skeet9924

I havent even thought of doing an opk.. I'm just going to let nature take it's course and try not to add any more stress to myself right now. 
That movie doesn't come out until next week for us .. I might have to check it out :) this weekend oh and I have decided we are just going to sit around the house and relax.. We have had a busy past few weeks and the weather her is miserable.., so we are just cuddling on the couch :). 
Icca- I'm so excited for you!! I really hope you get your :bfp: !! Make sure u keep us posted!!!


----------



## Icca19

I agree with you there skeet with the whole nature running its course thing. I firmily believe that mmy one m/c was caused by me being so damn impatient. the doc gave me something to start my period but turns out I was prego, the blood work they did didn't show it. 
Always trust your gut feeling!


----------



## skeet9924

ohh icca, your chart looks good!!! 

I think I got my first evap line on a $ store test this morning. I woke up really early and had to pee so i decided to do a test...didnt really wait long to look at it, saw nothing so i went back to bed. Woke up this morning and looked and there was a line!! I'm going to do another test tomorrow morning and this time I'll look at it within 3 minutes.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> ohh icca, your chart looks good!!!
> 
> I think I got my first evap line on a $ store test this morning. I woke up really early and had to pee so i decided to do a test...didnt really wait long to look at it, saw nothing so i went back to bed. Woke up this morning and looked and there was a line!! I'm going to do another test tomorrow morning and this time I'll look at it within 3 minutes.

ohhh really?? 

you can wait up to 5 mins thats fine, of i pray that its not an evap its bfp :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

i really hope so hun :hugs: xx

got a pic of it? im queen on evap lines lol


----------



## Icca19

:happydcance: I hope that's your BFP !! Can't wait to see what tomorrows test says!

Babydeabreu I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too! 

Well I'm 6dpo ovulation, I'm feeling super crampy! Hope its a good sign


----------



## skeet9924

Its hard to see the lines on the pics...they are pretty faint even in person..I could be just looking for hope and have line eye. The first 2 and the last I can see a line but I couldn't get a pic of it
 



Attached Files:







DSC04079.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8









DSC04080.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7









DSC04082.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 12









DSC04083.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Icca19

I def see a pink line on the test that's still got the case on it!!
I think that's the start of your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Icca19 said:


> I def see a pink line on the test that's still got the case on it!!
> I think that's the start of your BFP! :happydance:

I'm not getting too excited yet...I've had bad experiences wit getting excited. I'm just going to wait till tomorrow and test again, if I get another faint line, I'll get an frer just in case


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I would def stick with a FRER


----------



## 35_Smiling

Icca19 said:


> hey everyone!
> Well my temps are back up today and I still got the sore boobs! :happydance:
> I'm going to test on the 21st......if I don't break down before that lol
> 
> Skeet how are you doimng?

:test: :test: :test: you know your not going to make it till Friday so you ahead and 


:test: :test: :test: :rofl: I am not helping am I :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Its hard to see the lines on the pics...they are pretty faint even in person..I could be just looking for hope and have line eye. The first 2 and the last I can see a line but I couldn't get a pic of it

I see a faint line on the test that is still together. Good luck and I hope this is your :bfp: :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Its hard to see the lines on the pics...they are pretty faint even in person..I could be just looking for hope and have line eye. The first 2 and the last I can see a line but I couldn't get a pic of it

ohh i see something hun, have you tested again? :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

p.s - i got my first smiley on my cbfm :happydance: :happydance:

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/18514a78.jpg

and ive just started getting ovulation pains so looks like tonight is the night baby :)


----------



## Icca19

Yey :happydance: babaydeabreu good luck :dust:

Skeet where are you? What's going on? 

As for me.....I tthrew up today! I'm so excited about it! Lol


----------



## Srbjbex

Waaaaaaa icca I'm so excited for you! It's all looking good.

Bet you were never so happy to throw up..... Can't wait to hear the results when you test!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh icca !! I can't wait for u to test!! Lynsey- happy bding!!! Go catch that egg!!! 

Afm- reall super faint line again.. Don't know if I trust it... Couldn't even get it to show on a pic.. Bought an frer for tomorrow.. I also had cramps today.. Thought af was coming


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Yey :happydance: babaydeabreu good luck :dust:
> 
> Skeet where are you? What's going on?
> 
> As for me.....I tthrew up today! I'm so excited about it! Lol

ohhh great...wel not great that your being sick :haha:..great as in showing some good signs hun :thumbup:

fingers crossed for you xx






skeet9924 said:


> Oh icca !! I can't wait for u to test!! Lynsey- happy bding!!! Go catch that egg!!!
> 
> Afm- reall super faint line again.. Don't know if I trust it... Couldn't even get it to show on a pic.. Bought an frer for tomorrow.. I also had cramps today.. Thought af was coming

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

oh im so excited for you, i pray that tomorrow frer test shows aline too :)

i wana see the test :OP


----------



## Icca19

Well I tested and its a BFN
I'm going to do a FRER in the am too!

Skeet can't wait to see what your results are too!!


----------



## skeet9924

I got my :bfp: :happydance: I'm so excited and so scared!!! Please let this one stick!! I have to wait until wednesday before i see my oh!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC04086.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3









DSC04087.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I got my :bfp: :happydance: I'm so excited and so scared!!! Please let this one stick!! I have to wait until wednesday before i see my oh!!!

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh oomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

IM SOOO SOO HAPPY FOR YOU JEN :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

IM SOO EXCITED FOR YOU LOL 

have you told your oh?


----------



## skeet9924

LOL I dont see him until wednesday !!! I dont want to tell him over email or the phone..so I think I have to wait!! All you ladies find out before him!! I can't believe it i'm in shock!!! 

Its freaky though....this is exactly how my last preg went when I mc'd ....I pray that this one sticks!!!


----------



## Icca19

OMG OMG that's AWESOME Skeet!! Him so happy for you!! Yey! :happydance:
How are you feeling??


----------



## skeet9924

To be honest..perfectly fine!! My bb's are a little tender ..I actually fell in soccer last night and that was what hurt most ( guess I have to be a bit more carefull now!!) I had a few cramps this morning, but that is it!!


----------



## Icca19

Wow I hope everything is alright! 

So how many DPO did it take for you to get your BFP?


----------



## skeet9924

I have no idea!!! I havent had af since aug 15th...I was on cd 64 ...but I could have ovulated late


----------



## Icca19

Oh my! Well I hope everything is ok
Keep us updated!


----------



## skeet9924

Will do!! I'll book an apt with my dr for tomorrow, and I will probably test every day lol... ugh I have soccer tonight too...afraid to go :(


----------



## babydeabreu

omg so your about 9 weeks? woohooooo im freaking over the moon for you xx

its ok just be carefull hun, no craziness xx


----------



## skeet9924

I dont really think i am 9 weeks..I've been testing all a long and this is my first true :bfp: I think I'm maybe 4 or 5 weeks


----------



## Icca19

I agree....5 at the most!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm on my way into town to see what a digi says lol!!


----------



## skeet9924

oh man!! you think the digi will pick it up?? the frer was dark enough right?? lol


----------



## Icca19

Def think it will pick it up!
Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## skeet9924

Suspicions are right!! only abou 3-4 weeks :happydance: so i skipped once cycle completely and this is right around the time my next cycle would have started
 



Attached Files:







digital.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: 4th of July baby!


----------



## Icca19

Your cue date should be around the begining of Jul


----------



## skeet9924

lol of course it is!! that is the worst timing possible with my work..oh well I will just have to figure it out :) I"m just happy!! I hope this one sticks!!


----------



## Icca19

Aside from todays tests and getting your BFP :happydance:, when did you last test and get a BFN?


----------



## skeet9924

I tested on friday and it was a very faint + thought it was an evap...test again on sunday same thing , then tested this morning same faint + ( all on $ store tests) the lines honestly looked like indents where the dye should have been...then my friend convinced me to try an frer ..I had some cramping today so I figured why not... and got a bright bfp


----------



## Icca19

Thanks :hugs: what tests were you using before the FRER
I'm trying to keep my hope for a BFP but I really don't feel any symptoms anymore? So idk now. I have a FRER for tomorrow morning

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

I used just a dollar store brand. I really didnt have any signs either...my bbs were a bit tender yesterday but that was it...I was tired this weekend and a bit moody..but originally i was blaming that on the weather we had a cold and rainy weekend..

Good luck!! I hope you get your bfp!! I need a bump buddie!!


----------



## Icca19

Me too! 
I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight lol although I am super tired though

So how are you going to tell your OH?!


----------



## skeet9924

Well I'm going to see him on Wednesday since he's working like crazy this week.. I'm going to take a digital.. Then I'm either going to tell him I got him a gift and wrap it.. Or I'm going to give him the whole we need to talk speech and scare him first.. Lol what do u think is better?


----------



## Icca19

The gift thing lol put it in a pizza box, act like its food....guys get excited over food lol


----------



## skeet9924

Lol.. That's a good one!! I'll have to be careful where I leave it.. His bro will probably come home with him on Wednesday so I don't want him to get at it first lol.. I just was emailing with oh.. It's so hard not to tell him!!


----------



## Bex1408

Congratulations skeet!!! I got my bfp yesterday as well!! On cd59!! Typical that your oh isnt there till Wednesday, As soon as my hubby walked through the door I told him lol. We planned on telling parents first then wait for 12 weeks to tell anyone else buy typically my in laws went away yesterday so we have to wait 9 whole days! 

Congrats again!! How u feeling? X


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahaha us evil women lol but i think the speech thing is funny lol i did that with my oh on the phone while is was at work i was sooo excited and becuase we have been trying i no he would have loved to be told straight away. i said go it the an office where you can be alone(of course he thought the worst) but i said im pregnant and he was just soooo happy and sooo over the moon, screaming yeahhhhh:) best feeling telling them you know...especially when they want a kid just as bad xx

so your 4 weeks or so thats wicked...that means icca will be a couple of weeks behind if she gets her bfp and then ill be not long behind either i'll be like 8 weeks or so behind :)

soo that means we all can be bump buddies not just ttc :) im sucha big kid lol x


----------



## skeet9924

I want to tell oh so bad!! But I want to see his face!!! Lol there goes his "break" from ttc that he had me all worked up about awhile ago :) I want to be bump buddies with all of you!! Lol it's still hard to believe though.

Thanks bex! Congratulations to you too!! I feel fine as of now.. Last night I was kind of nauseous but I think that was excitement :) we will tell my parents soon.. But we won't tell his.. They have big mouths and it was a whole issue when I lost the last one


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah thats understandable hun, i bet oh is going to be over the moon when you tell him. i hope this one is a sticky :)


as for me well i got yet another positive smiley face and ic..so maybe today is the day? 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/05ff3346.jpg

just want to be in the dpo now so i can start the 2ww :dohh:


----------



## Bex1408

Oh yea you don't want them to blab to everyone! My mother in law never keeps anything to herself but I know when it's something important she will! That's good that ur feeling ok! I'm suffering a bit with cramps buy no bleeding and doc said it's just my uterus expanding to accommodate for the baby! Just fingers crossed everything is ok, and fingers crossed for u 2! 

Loving the smiley face :) fingers crossed u manage to catch that little egg so u can join us in even more waiting!! Waiting to tell.. Waiting for next appointment.. Waiting for a scan! Don't people know yet that I hate waiting lol. Xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Amazing news - congratulations skeet!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

Bex1408 said:


> Oh yea you don't want them to blab to everyone! My mother in law never keeps anything to herself but I know when it's something important she will! That's good that ur feeling ok! I'm suffering a bit with cramps buy no bleeding and doc said it's just my uterus expanding to accommodate for the baby! Just fingers crossed everything is ok, and fingers crossed for u 2!
> 
> Loving the smiley face :) fingers crossed u manage to catch that little egg so u can join us in even more waiting!! Waiting to tell.. Waiting for next appointment.. Waiting for a scan! Don't people know yet that I hate waiting lol. Xxx

hahaha :haha: :haha: its so true..all we do is wait...then wait for the next one then wait again...next thing we will be so old that we waiting to die lol 

hope everything goes well for you too hun, look forward to seeing your first scan xx


----------



## Icca19

Ok girls I think I might have the start of my BFP!!
I need some advice!
I took a FRER last night and it was stark white. Even when I ripped it appart hours later lol

Well this ams has part of the second line but its past the time frame
I took the test got in the shower and when I got out I looked at again (took it out of the case) and there pink on the top and bottom of the second line it just doesn't go the whole way down
I'm so skeptical idk what to think!
I can't wait to take another one tomorrow!


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Ok girls I think I might have the start of my BFP!!
> I need some advice!
> I took a FRER last night and it was stark white. Even when I ripped it appart hours later lol
> 
> Well this ams has part of the second line but its past the time frame
> I took the test got in the shower and when I got out I looked at again (took it out of the case) and there pink on the top and bottom of the second line it just doesn't go the whole way down
> I'm so skeptical idk what to think!
> I can't wait to take another one tomorrow!

:happydance::happydance: can you show us a pic hun ? xx


----------



## Icca19

Can I send it to your email ?
I can't post pics lol idk if its my phone or me...I'm not good with computers/smart phones
Its easier if I can email it, I know how to do that lol!


----------



## Bex1408

Thank u! God I'll be overjoyed to get to the first scan, just seems like such a while away!! I'm wishing the next 2 weeks (13days lo) away so I can have my first antenatal appointment! Hope plenty of other get lucky this month as well!! Xxx


----------



## Bex1408

Ooh I hope it is your bfp icca! It sounds positive that it's pink! Xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Can I send it to your email ?
> I can't post pics lol idk if its my phone or me...I'm not good with computers/smart phones
> Its easier if I can email it, I know how to do that lol!

lol do you want me to post it up on here after?


----------



## skeet9924

oh icca!! have lynsey post it!! I want to see!!! If its pink I think its your :bfp:!!


----------



## Icca19

Yep yep if you could that would be great!


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Yep yep if you could that would be great!

i mailed you me addy. where is it lol :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

i cant wait to see this!!!


----------



## Icca19

I sent It, you should have it any min
Thanks!


----------



## babydeabreu

i definitely see a line hun, its very faint but its there :happydance: :happydance:

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/friends%20stuff/jess2.png
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/friends%20stuff/jess1.png


----------



## Icca19

I know I see it too a little better IRL but still there! :happydance:
I can't wait to take another in the am!


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah me too, send it to me in the morning and i'll post it up :happydance: :happydance:

looks like a start of 9 months for you hun xx


----------



## Icca19

Oh I hope so! 
Iv had false neg with clear blues but never with a FRER
Ill def up date in the am!


----------



## Bex1408

I can see it too! And I'm only looking on my phone! Xxx


----------



## Skelleron

I can see it too! Fingers crossed for tomorrow am!


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep, I see a faint one too.... looks like the ghosty line I was getting when I got my BFP in September...ahhh fingers crossed

We are all going to be waiting on tenterhooks tomorrow morning for you to post the next picture!


----------



## Icca19

Thanks guuys I feel better knowing I'm not the only one seeing it lol
I'm not going to sleep tonight....or maybe I will....I'm super tired lol


----------



## skeet9924

Looks like a line to me!!! Fx'd it gets darker for you!!!! like i said mine were really faint in the morning then by night went dark!!!


----------



## Icca19

I'm going to test again tonight....with more than one brand
6 hours and counting!


----------



## skeet9924

good luck!! I'll be stalking!!


----------



## babydeabreu

you girls on facebook?


----------



## Icca19

Kinda lol who isn't


----------



## babydeabreu

lol true...

i have a baby group that i made last year..havent been on there in over a year though lol

join up if u want 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/101241703268554/

xx


----------



## Icca19

That's cool, ill check it out thanks


----------



## skeet9924

I'm on Facebook!! Oh and I are keeping it hush hush that we are ttc, so I probably won't join the group yet .. Remind me when I make the 3 month mark :) 

Icca- did u test again???


----------



## Icca19

No I'm going to take one in the am ...prob 2 (different brands) 
Ill post as soon as I do!


----------



## babydeabreu

HURRRRRRRRRRRRRY UP Icca lol 

skeet no problem, ill add you as a friend instead? 

today is 1dpo..whoop whoop finally after this long arse 2 weeks, i now have to wait 2 weeks to test lol

2weeks?? jeazz that sound like next year away lol


----------



## Icca19

I took one....BFN (2 actually) and there both stark white! 
Idk now
I'm going to wait til Saturday and test again

:happydance: yey welcome to the tww


----------



## skeet9924

yeah lyndsey!!! Welcome to the TWW!!! Lol hope yours is not a 4 ww like mine was!! Lots of :dust: for your :bfp:

Icca- sorry to hear that...hopefully this weekend will give you good news!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydeabreu said:


> HURRRRRRRRRRRRRY UP Icca lol
> 
> skeet no problem, ill add you as a friend instead?
> 
> today is 1dpo..whoop whoop finally after this long arse 2 weeks, i now have to wait 2 weeks to test lol
> 
> 2weeks?? jeazz that sound like next year away lol

 

don't you wish you can just press the fast foward lol :dust:

Icca sorry for the bfn what type did you use? I hope this is it for you...good luck :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

i would so love that, one button straight to 2 weeks with results of bfp lol 

if only life was that simple eh? lol 

Thanks girls, its nice to finally join you :)

skeep....much as getting a bfp i would love.....but 4 weeks it way toooo much hun lol, i really felt for you but over the moon of the out come :)


smiling - good luck for tomorrow with your scan(read your ticker) hope it goes well for you hun, let us know how u get on :)

icca - damn sorry for your bfn, hope saturday shows another line of bfp xx


----------



## Skelleron

Hi ladies, it is so good to hear that people are moving forward.
Afm I just don't know! My last AF was 16th August & I joined u all with the endless waiting, waiting, waiting.....
Then on Sept 20th (1 week late for regular 28 day cycle) I had 24 hours of light spotting but nothing else.
So I thought maybe I had missed a cycle & so continued waiting, expecting AF on either Oct 11th or 18th but still nothing! I've been really bloated lately with cramps since Sunday & I had sore bb's at the end of last week but these have now improved. I feel like AF is here but when I check - nothing! I felt that last month too tho!
Idk what to think. I did another test this morning but as I feared, it was another BFN!
Any ideas anyone? I'm going to see my doc next week if still nothing, but when I saw her last month she told me to just wait - it's so frustrating tho as it was only August I got the all clear following treatment for high prolactin. I could just cry......


----------



## skeet9924

I'm spotting :( I hope I'm not losing this one


----------



## Bex1408

Try not to panic, It could all be perfectly normal! Maybe give your doc a call? At least it's just spotting. Best thing is to try not to worry ( easier said than done I know!) x


----------



## Skelleron

Fingers crossed for u Skeet, stay positive Xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydeabreu said:


> i would so love that, one button straight to 2 weeks with results of bfp lol if only life was that simple eh? lol
> Thanks girls, its nice to finally join you :)
> smiling - good luck for tomorrow with your scan(read your ticker) hope it goes well for you hun, let us know how u get on :)

 
Yeah fast forward that movie "Click" lol I am looking forward for tomorrow morning. they called and ask me to come in at 9:45am instead of 5:00pm. So looking forward to seeing what I have in my tubs....I am so wishing its in the right side...:happydance: will let you all know soon.


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> I'm spotting :( I hope I'm not losing this one

praying its just old blood and your body getting ready for this new beany...:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Well at the hospital they said that it's too early to tell .. My hcg levels are still low, so that could either be that they just have not progressed much or they are not progressing at all.. I have tO get them checked every few days


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hugs: i am sorry hun...praying that things will be fine.:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks smiling .. I'm hoping so too.. My levels are at three weeks, the doc said it could be normal but only time will tell.. I'm a- blood type so they gave me the shot to stop my body from trying to reject the pregnancy


----------



## Skelleron

Well I knew that as soon as I wrote on here things woukd change! AF arrived full force this morning - never been so relieved! Day 1 welcome back!
Good luck to all u ladies, I'll be keeping an eye on all ur progress Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

35_Smiling said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> i would so love that, one button straight to 2 weeks with results of bfp lol if only life was that simple eh? lol
> Thanks girls, its nice to finally join you :)
> smiling - good luck for tomorrow with your scan(read your ticker) hope it goes well for you hun, let us know how u get on :)
> 
> 
> Yeah fast forward that movie "Click" lol I am looking forward for tomorrow morning. they called and ask me to come in at 9:45am instead of 5:00pm. So looking forward to seeing what I have in my tubs....I am so wishing its in the right side...:happydance: will let you all know soon.Click to expand...

oh i hope it goes well today hun fingers crossed :)







skeet9924 said:


> Well at the hospital they said that it's too early to tell .. My hcg levels are still low, so that could either be that they just have not progressed much or they are not progressing at all.. I have tO get them checked every few days


jen, what kind of spotting is it? red? brown? light? heavy? 

i hope its just IB nothign to worrie about im praying :)

hope your keeping up ok, must be so scared right now xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Skelleron said:


> Well I knew that as soon as I wrote on here things woukd change! AF arrived full force this morning - never been so relieved! Day 1 welcome back!
> Good luck to all u ladies, I'll be keeping an eye on all ur progress Xx

sorry af got you, sending lots of babydust for next month xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to hear af got you skelron.. :hugs:

My spotting is brown.. Actually to ne honest it looks like I have a brown discharge ( sorry tmi) and its only when I wipe


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Sorry to hear af got you skelron.. :hugs:
> 
> My spotting is brown.. Actually to ne honest it looks like I have a brown discharge ( sorry tmi) and its only when I wipe

ohh that sounds good hun :thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone today? 

Skeet the brown discharge sounds like a normal thing (for some women) 
Are you still POAS? Are your lines any darker? 

Babaydeabreu how you feeling so far in your tww??

As for me I have the same old minimal symptoms. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning
It took everything I had not to test thion another note.....I chopped all my hair off yesterday!! Its 17 inches from my shouldes, now its shorter than shoulder length!! Iv NEVER had my hair this short....never ever!
I'm going to donate my hair I got cut off to someone who needs it


----------



## 35_Smiling

today I am CD 12 and went in at 9:45am this morning for my scan. there was one 15mm folli. my fs wants me to come back on Saturday for the IUI it will be cd14. I ov 15-16 is this too early?? should I just get it done on Monday (cd16)? 

:shrug: will it mature by then...this is kind of small...isn't it? Arggg so confused...he said my lining is looks great and all...but i wish i should have recorded him so i can go back over the converation...i am still confused...:dohh:


----------



## Icca19

Idk :hugs: soory I can't help


----------



## skeet9924

sorry smiling I'm no help on that subject :shrug:

I havent' poas, but I talked to my dr, yesterday mornings hcg was 98, the one that I had done at the hospital last night was 118 so it did go up. I have to go back into the drs early next week to get my levels tested again to see if they go up. At the er they said because its this early it really could just be normal but its impossible to tell. I still have the one cb digital left that i"m sure i will take on the weekend lol. 

Also this is how I told oh 

me: Hey hun, I need you to come to the hospital with me
OH: ohhhh ..ok...why?
me: because I am pregnant and am spotting and need to go..
Oh: blank stare
me: are you ok
OH: just processing......(long pause) well...hurry up and lets go!!

Not the way I planned on telling him lol


----------



## skeet9924

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone today?
> 
> Skeet the brown discharge sounds like a normal thing (for some women)
> Are you still POAS? Are your lines any darker?
> 
> Babaydeabreu how you feeling so far in your tww??
> 
> As for me I have the same old minimal symptoms. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning
> It took everything I had not to test thion another note.....I chopped all my hair off yesterday!! Its 17 inches from my shouldes, now its shorter than shoulder length!! Iv NEVER had my hair this short....never ever!
> I'm going to donate my hair I got cut off to someone who needs it

you should put up a new pic!!


----------



## babydeabreu

35_Smiling said:


> today I am CD 12 and went in at 9:45am this morning for my scan. there was one 15mm folli. my fs wants me to come back on Saturday for the IUI it will be cd14. I ov 15-16 is this too early?? should I just get it done on Monday (cd16)?
> 
> :shrug: will it mature by then...this is kind of small...isn't it? Arggg so confused...he said my lining is looks great and all...but i wish i should have recorded him so i can go back over the converation...i am still confused...:dohh:

its a difficult one as i have no clue in this area,....but didnt the doc tell u what would be the best time in your cycle? if your lining is looking great is that a good thing? meaning best time to do it? if you get it done monday is there a good chance it will work? 

why dont you give the doc a call just to go over somethings tomorrow? maybe that will help your mind and reasure you when is the best time?

sorry im no help, but i hope it makes you think of questions in your own head to help you maybe figger it out? :hugs:



today im thinking 2dpo....arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol its the 20th and im testing on the 31st..that is just sooo many years away lol 

skeet...lol jeazz the evil plan didnt got to plan then lol 

what did he say to you on the way? is he happy your preg? worried? etc? 

I hope everything is fine hun i really doo :hugs: xx




Icca - yeah show us a pic of the new hair :)


----------



## skeet9924

to be honest he didnt say much...he said he doesnt want to get his hopes up until we know everything is ok...which i understand as he was devestated last time when I lost it.


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> sorry smiling I'm no help on that subject :shrug:
> 
> I havent' poas, but I talked to my dr, yesterday mornings hcg was 98, the one that I had done at the hospital last night was 118 so it did go up. I have to go back into the drs early next week to get my levels tested again to see if they go up. At the er they said because its this early it really could just be normal but its impossible to tell. I still have the one cb digital left that i"m sure i will take on the weekend lol.
> 
> Also this is how I told oh
> 
> me: Hey hun, I need you to come to the hospital with me
> OH: ohhhh ..ok...why?
> me: because I am pregnant and am spotting and need to go..
> Oh: blank stare
> me: are you ok
> OH: just processing......(long pause) well...hurry up and lets go!!
> 
> Not the way I planned on telling him lol

hee hee not that was cute...poor man lol well it did go up so that is a good sign hun. hope all goes well. here in bermuda they make you go for blood work every other day to measure to make sure you double...they don't do that where you are?


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydeabreu said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> today I am CD 12 and went in at 9:45am this morning for my scan. there was one 15mm folli. my fs wants me to come back on Saturday for the IUI it will be cd14. I ov 15-16 is this too early?? should I just get it done on Monday (cd16)?
> 
> :shrug: will it mature by then...this is kind of small...isn't it? Arggg so confused...he said my lining is looks great and all...but i wish i should have recorded him so i can go back over the converation...i am still confused...:dohh:
> 
> its a difficult one as i have no clue in this area,....but didnt the doc tell u what would be the best time in your cycle? if your lining is looking great is that a good thing? meaning best time to do it? if you get it done monday is there a good chance it will work?
> 
> why dont you give the doc a call just to go over somethings tomorrow? maybe that will help your mind and reasure you when is the best time?
> 
> sorry im no help, but i hope it makes you think of questions in your own head to help you maybe figger it out? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun I am going to do just that...silly me...:dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

No they don't.. Only if they think there could be a concern.. My dr is watching me a bit more closely because of my previous mc


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :hi: 
Ill post a pic in the am 

Babydeabreu I. Hope your tww goes buy fast! 

Skeet how did you tell him? 

Well girls. I talked with DH about getting a SA done next week, my Dr won't go forward without one
I think he's geeting worried about the results


----------



## skeet9924

This is how I told OH..LOL

me: Hey hun, I need you to come to the hospital with me
OH: ohhhh ..ok...why?
me: because I am pregnant and am spotting and need to go..
Oh: blank stare
me: are you ok
OH: just processing......(long pause) well...hurry up and lets go!!

I can understand that your oh is getting worried..I think almost every man at some point worries that they have a low sperm count..I know my OH seems to think so....Even though I tell him I am getting pregnant just not holding it...he seems to think his sperm are damaged and my body is rejecting them. I think for some reason they feel it impacts their manliness. I'm looking forward to the picture!!!


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Everyone,
Good luck to all those waiting for their BFP's! I went away on vacation for a week and feel a whole lot better about things. I've nearly went full-cycle on AF now so think I have missed one completely (should be cd1 tomorrow). Don't really have any hope of BFP just now as before my holiday I went to the hospital. The nurse did a urine test at cd37 and said def not pregnant (despite 2 evaps the day before) Now I'm meant to wait and phone them on CD1 to arrange a HsG examination. (3 months waiting list) This is all a little bit difficult when I'm not having any cycle. Next step is some more Provera to bring AF on but I think my body just needs a break from all the drugs that mess with my hormones. Haven't tested since cd37. DH's theory is wait and see- when you have a big bump you'll know for sure! (LOL-men!)


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :hi: sorry I didn't post a pic yet, iv been crazy busy this weekend

Today is CD1 for me :-(

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## skeet9924

Bmi- lol that was my oh's theory when I wasn't getting a +!! Icca sorry to hear you on cd1 but hopefully its a good cycle.. Loads of :dust: to you.

Afm: still spotting.. When I relax it seems to be less.. I go in on Monday for more blood work.. They are testing hcg and progesterone.. Praying hcg has gone up.. I took another cb digital conception indicator today.. It still said pregnant ( thank god) but I'm concerned that it still said 1-2 weeks.. I'm wondering if it's because I used my 3rd urine of the day after drinking a coffee, a bottle of water and eating cereal.. Maybe the hcg levels just weren't high enough in my urine :shrug: apparently it reads 2-3 weeks after hcg is over 200..if I'm not over 200 by tomorrow it is not a good sign.. Dr wants them at atleast 300


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: oh Skeet I hope all is ok, ill be keeping you in my prayers
When is your appointment?


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks icca.. I just drop in to get my bloods done whenever I get the chance, then I get my results on Tuesday.. Atleast I have this week off work do I'm not going to miss any time.


----------



## babydeabreu

oh sorry the witch got you icca..sending you lots of babydust for next month. try get a ovulation monitor..so helpful detecting ovulation. if it works for me this cycle then it is indeed the best thing i ever bought :)

:dust::dust::dust:


skeet - ohh dont worrie about that, you maybe have just turned 1-2 weeks so you would have another week till its says 2-3 right? 

i hope the bloods go well and that everything else with the spotting is just IB :hugs::hugs:

afm - 5dpo dragging like hell over here lol i have no preg test only opks..which i know i shouldnt off but i did one..and its come out darkish? now i no im probably reading in to it getting my hopes up but surely it shouldnt be dark now??

oh im soo silly but i had to pee on something lol :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lynsey.. Lol .. Love that you are satisfying your poas addiction with opks.. Oh I so hope that you get your :bfp: this cycle!! I actually hope everyone does!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

gotta do something to kill time lol

what time will you get you bloods back if u go tomorrow?


----------



## skeet9924

I'll get them back Tuesday afternoon :( so long to wait


----------



## babydeabreu

oh right..yeah i bet that feels long time away. Hopefully after this you want have to worrie any more :)


----------



## butterfly81

Hey everyone, just a quicky to say Hi. Congrats Skeet (and to you other ladies with bfp - I've had so much to catch up on on this thread that i've now forgotten who else got bfps! lol). Skeet - If it makes you feel any better I'm spotting too. This is the second time this pregnancy. I'd say it was more like pinky dischare rather than blood (tmi - sorry). I have been getting slight cramps too, but my midwife says not to worry. Can't wait for my 12 week scan on 3rd nov, at least I'll know if everything is ok.
The battery on my laptop is about to die, and I cant find the energy to go plug it in so i'm outty.
Take care all, and lots of baby dust. x


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks butterfly!! That gives me some hope :) hope everything goes well with your scan!! You should post a pic for us!!


----------



## babydeabreu

butterfly81 said:


> Hey everyone, just a quicky to say Hi. Congrats Skeet (and to you other ladies with bfp - I've had so much to catch up on on this thread that i've now forgotten who else got bfps! lol). Skeet - If it makes you feel any better I'm spotting too. This is the second time this pregnancy. I'd say it was more like pinky dischare rather than blood (tmi - sorry). I have been getting slight cramps too, but my midwife says not to worry. Can't wait for my 12 week scan on 3rd nov, at least I'll know if everything is ok.
> The battery on my laptop is about to die, and I cant find the energy to go plug it in so i'm outty.
> Take care all, and lots of baby dust. x

ohhh exciting..hope the scan goes well. look forward to seeing the scan piccy :)

all the best hun xx


----------



## POASFiend

Hey girls! Feels like I have been gone forever. Just got back from our honeymoon. Bahamas was a lot warmer than home but cloudy and rainy. Oh well who needs good weather on a honeymoon. AF thankfully showed up the day after our wedding!!!!! I was worried that the wedding night would be a bust. Thankfully she left half way through the honeymoon!!!!! Here are some wedding pics if you are interested.
https://mutchphotography.com/blog 
(Glenn and Lori's wedding)

Skeet, spotting is absolutely normal. You can't determine if it is normal for you or if it will progress to MC so only time and patience (probably the 2 most difficult things at this time). Hopefully those beta HCG;'s will just keep rising. The digitals can be pretty deceiving and probably won't tell you a heck of a lot (they can be positive for a while even after mc) It really all depends on how fast HCG goes up or goes down but you can't actually see the specific numbers and hence the reference points for 1-2 weeks 2-3 etc. But those can also vary and are based on text book expected numbers, so really you are at the mercy of blood tests. That being said I understand the need for info and how POAS satisfies this need. I did the same thing while I was miscarrying even though I knew it wouldn't help anything. I guess I just figured as long as I saw that result popping up I had hope. Oh the things we do for reassurance. Anyways I am thinking of you and hope those blood tests are going the right way for you!!!!!!


It's good to be back!!!

This week will be a busy BDing week for us.


----------



## Icca19

PAOS welcome back! Oh how exciting, I bet it was wonderful!


----------



## Srbjbex

Welcome back POAS! The pics look awesome! Thanks for sharing - I love wedding pictures :thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Hey girls! Feels like I have been gone forever. Just got back from our honeymoon. Bahamas was a lot warmer than home but cloudy and rainy. Oh well who needs good weather on a honeymoon. AF thankfully showed up the day after our wedding!!!!! I was worried that the wedding night would be a bust. Thankfully she left half way through the honeymoon!!!!! Here are some wedding pics if you are interested.
> https://mutchphotography.com/blog
> (Glenn and Lori's wedding)
> 
> It's good to be back!!!
> 
> This week will be a busy BDing week for us.

Welcome back hun, your pics are gorgeous :)

i love loooking at wedding pics. im getting married in jan 2013 and looking at other wedding pics not only gives me ideas but make me even more excited for mine. 

you soo look beautiful..your dress is so lovely :) congrats to you both.

hope u catch eggy xx



as for me ladies...well i did a naughty test at 7dpo and i see a faint faint faint line..so im hoping its a start of something good :) :happydance:

skeet how u doing hun?

icca..how u hold ing up? xx


----------



## Bex1408

Ooh a faint line that's got to be good!! And so early as well!! Only 7 more days to go u r half way there!! Is next Monday official test day?? 
X


----------



## babydeabreu

Bex1408 said:


> Ooh a faint line that's got to be good!! And so early as well!! Only 7 more days to go u r half way there!! Is next Monday official test day??
> X

i know bex im going crazy over here. next week feels like 5 months away lol 

but a faint line at this early im just hoping its not an evap!! what a plank i would feel :dohh: lol

but you know what its like we have to..other wize we will go mental lol 

and yes monday is the day hun xx


----------



## Icca19

Oh yey :happydance: can you post a pic!?!?!? I want to see

Well I'm doing ok, I'm going to start SOY tonight. Idk how much I'm going to take yet though


----------



## babydeabreu

how does it work hun? ive had so much mix reviews. i wouldnt have a clue of how much to take :wacko:

hope it works for you this time round hun :)


like i said its very faint but its there..try squinting :dohh:

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/241a40e2.jpg

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/355a4584-1.jpg

just gotta hope its not an evap :)


----------



## Icca19

I know what you mean, did you did see that evap I had on the FRER last cycle
Idk I'm starting to think it was a chemical.......what exactly is a chemical?


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah i saw it hun. 

a chemical it when a pregnancy fails to develop properly at around 2-4 weeks, some times the egg doesn't implant. Or it implants, but stops growing...that why some get blood clots! 

most of the time when a women is over 2 weeks she may have had an early mc but hcg doesnt always enter the body because the eggy didnt grow enough for the body to produce it. they say it happened very frequently. That is probably what happens in most of the months that you are trying but don't get pregnant...just you never think about it because your period arrives. crazy init. but after 2 weeks most women get pains and clots and maybe a heavier period. xx


----------



## skeet9924

I see a bit of a line lynsey!! :happydance: !! Hopefully it's the start of your :bfp:!!
Poas- your pics are amazing!! So beautiful!!! Happy the witch left half way through!! Welcome back we missed you!! 
Icca: I have no idea about soy.. There are a lot of ladies on here that have used it though I'm sure if u start a thread they can help you out.

Afm: hopefully I get my results back tomorrow .. Had to go to a different lab then usual because I'm at my oh parents house. So far today no spotting what do ever ., oh and I even had sex this morning and I didn't get any!! I'm actually surprised that he even came near me to be honest.. Last time my mc started right after sex. I've also majorly broke out in acne all around my chin and mouth !! I'm guessing that means my hormones are in overdrive :)


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha...maybe your hubby has a good feeling about this and is alot happier and wants you more now that you got mini him inside you :) 

pete was like then when i was preg with andreas lol brings out the horniness lol

glad no spotting today, hopefully it was just IB and now bean is comfortable and want worries you for now :) how exciting xxx


as for me, ive got a little cough and cold coming on and really bad windy pops lol pete goes jeaz are you pregnant lol i was like that when i had andreas lol i havent told him about todays test as its not a definite soon as the line is more visable i will tell him :)

so have you told in inlaws about bubba yet jen? xx


----------



## POASFiend

Jen that sounds like real good news. You may have a friable cervix or some other totally normal variation......With the changes happening uterus stretching etc sometimes this happens.....I used to feel so sorry for all the patients who came in later in pregnancy (but to early to have their baby who had a friable cervix because you would try to reassure them that everything was ok. But no woman feels ok when they have bleeding in pregnancy. As long as it is brown or pink it may be normal.


----------



## skeet9924

What is a friable cervix?? 

Oh lynsey maybe you are preg!! I didn't tell oh until I was sure either.. We haven't told anyone yet except a few of my super close friends and his brother knows.. My oh's family can't keep secrets.. Last time they told everyone and then I lost it., so we are going to wait.. I will probably have to tell my parebts soon.. Pretty sure my mom already knows.. She was questioning me the other day..


----------



## POASFiend

Some people have a cervix that irritates a little easier especially during pregnancy with all the extra blood flow and stretching of he uterus. It's so frustrating nobody ever tells you about these things so when women come in at 20+ weeks pregnant and it's happening to them they have a look of terror in their eyes. Women have been getting pregnant forever and yet most of us know very little about all these things that can happen. Thank god people can share info so readily now. 

Anyways I am hoping that is the case with you. It is actually surprising how many people have bleeding and go on with a very healthy pregnancy.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks poas!! My doctor told me his wife had bleeding like mine with their daughter and everything was fine... Hopefully that is the last bit I have to deal with for awhile :)


----------



## Icca19

hey girls :hi: 

Skeet I'm so glad to hear everything is ok. Can't wait to see what your Dr says tomorrow! 

Babydeabreu are you going to test in the am? Can't wait for that either lol 

Tomorrow need to hurry up and get here lol


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies it's 7:30am here and been awake since 6.. Don't even have to work today.. Guess I'm just anxious.. Hardly slept all night!! Now that I'm awake it feels like I have to wait forever for the drs to call. 

Lynsey did u test today or are you waiting? 

Icca- did u post a pic of your new hair yet??


----------



## babydeabreu

hi jen :)

i hope the docs ring soon and tell you that eveything is fine xxx

what else u uptoo today?

testing in about 30mints hun.

icca yeah wheres this hair pic lol we wana see :) xxx


----------



## Icca19

Babydeabreu can't wait to see the pic!

Speaking of pics sorry I haven't posted one yet, but I will soon...before the end of the week lol
Iv been super busy this week so a s soon as I get a chance I will, pending if I'm having a good hair day or not :rofl:

So iv decided that I'm not going to take the soy, going to try this cycle all natural
I bet I O sooner than CD23!!


----------



## skeet9924

What made you change your mind?


----------



## babydeabreu

no line today girls..hopefully tomorrow will show :)

yeah what made u change your mind hun?


----------



## Icca19

Idk really
Prob because this period I'm having right now (from trying soy for the first time) isn't like my others. I think the soy had something to do with it
I. Usually start my periods strong but this one I spotted brown for like a full day then I started a flow (which even still is lighter than normal)


----------



## skeet9924

Well that's a fair enough reason. Did u get pregnant the first time completely naturally?


----------



## skeet9924

Looks like my results won't be in until tomorrow :( 


Where is Scorpio (Jen) these days???


----------



## Icca19

Yes I did. I had a mc like 5 months before I got prego with my DS though, sometimes they say its easier to get knocked up after you've been prego


----------



## babydeabreu

jen hopefully they will ring you in the morning :hugs: xx





Icca19 said:


> Yes I did. I had a mc like 5 months before I got prego with my DS though, sometimes they say its easier to get knocked up after you've been prego

isit? jeaz not for me it aint lol i must be the less part of that some lol


----------



## Icca19

Lol idk that's just what "they say" 

I haven't really been prego in like 6 years, that seems like forever ago but I did have that m/c in jan of 2010, which idk if I should even count it. ...I had a cycle that was 56days long, I did numerous tests and they were a BFN (I wasn't ttc at the time) and I called my dr because I didn't know what was going on, I felt prego, had all the signs but the home tests were all neg. When I talked to the nurse for the resultsshe said " the levels are less than 5 so its neg" .....does that mean I had some levels there? Could it be a chemical? I still never started my period until acouple weeks later. 
Idk sorry for the rant, its a gloomy day today :-( idk why its so hard for me to get preg. I knew when we started ttc it was going to be a long rough road ahead, that's how it was with my DS


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies...well i cant sleep so i thought i'd come on here...but then coming on here i got bored and wanted to test lol..so i did and ....

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/b9e7e715.jpg

a faint pinkish line showed up :) can u see it? 

not confirming pregnancy untill ive done a frer test as these ic can play mind games lol 

hopefully tomorrow will be darker :)

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/38629a5a.jpg


----------



## Icca19

I can see it!! :happydance:
I bet its darker in the am! Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks jess :)

Starting to get the little pains/cramping/twinges on the left handside noow.. so hoping thats the start of bean getting comfy? 

i really hope todays test will have a line..cnt be doing no any more evaps :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

I see it!!! I see it without the tweak!!!! That's how mine started on the $ store brands!! I thought they were for sure evaps!! I got a line like that for 3 days on cheapies then I got a bright positive at night on the 3rd day.. I do hope it's your :bfp: !!! 

Did u test again??


----------



## Icca19

Yeah did you test again?? Were waiting over here....hurry up! Lol (no pressure)


----------



## Icca19

How you doing Skeet, when do you get your results?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm doing good Jess.. Still no spotting since Sunday.. I'm supposed to get my results today. Probably around noon.. My gf was taking a preg test last night so she asked me to do one with her just so she wasn't so nervous and she was sure they worked lol.. We used the cb digital conception indicator and mine went up to 2-3 weeks.. So I guess my hcg is rising :) I still have a hard time believing I'm preg.. It doesn't seem real.. 

How are things with you?


----------



## POASFiend

oh skeet that sounds good!!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I'm getting impatient for my results.. Why do I keep waking up so early!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks!! I'm getting impatient for my results.. Why do I keep waking up so early!!



can u not ring them???

well did another test, and there was nothing there.. but im getting really bad sharp pains on the left? kinda had these when i got pregs with andreas. who knows just well baffled right now. :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Icca19

Oh that's great that the test went up! Yey! 

I'm doing good, can't wait to see what this natural cycle brings. To be honest I'm not all that happy with how the soy cycle turned out. I think I'm better off doing nothing. My O symptoms and opks were better naturally .....so I guess ill just be patiently waiting over the next 3 weeks

Babydeabreu I'm sorry your htp was neg....I bet its still too soon
Your only 9dpo right?


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hey Ladies, long time no see!!!.

SKEET WOOHOO Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you and I'm sure everything is going to be OK. I've heard it is normal to spot a lil bit specially early in prgenancy cos there is so much changes going on down there! I can understand it must be worrying though and its annoying that you have to keep waiting for your results....

POAS you look gorgeous in your wedding photos. I love seeing what you lot look like in real life. I didn't imagine you looking how you look (lol don't ask me what I thought you would look like)

BabyD I'm hoping you get a definite pos real soon!

As for me I haven't been on here for a little bit because.... guttingly... my OH has changed his mind AGAIN!!!! So officially we aren't TTC but the dumb feck is still having unprotected sex with me so I am :winkwink: I guess its bad but I haven't told him I'm back on the pill or anything so.......


----------



## skeet9924

I can ring them but they usually dont get the results until early afternoon. To be honest I'm kind of happy just thinking they went up...don't want to be knocked back down.

Sorry that you hpt was neg...give it a few more days then test again, its still early.

Jess-Sometimes I wonder if all of these things that people are trying are more damaging then good. I know a lot of people try these things without a consult of a doctor and it can be bad for you. I was reading up on b12 for lengthening your luteal phase and there were a lot of warnings that if you add more b12 then necessary you can actually cause damage to yourself. I wish you lots of :dust: this cycle and I hope you get your :bfp: naturally!!

POAS- nice to see you stop in!! How are things going?


----------



## skeet9924

JRscorpio8 said:


> Hey Ladies, long time no see!!!.
> 
> SKEET WOOHOO Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you and I'm sure everything is going to be OK. I've heard it is normal to spot a lil bit specially early in prgenancy cos there is so much changes going on down there! I can understand it must be worrying though and its annoying that you have to keep waiting for your results....
> 
> POAS you look gorgeous in your wedding photos. I love seeing what you lot look like in real life. I didn't imagine you looking how you look (lol don't ask me what I thought you would look like)
> 
> BabyD I'm hoping you get a definite pos real soon!
> 
> As for me I haven't been on here for a little bit because.... guttingly... my OH has changed his mind AGAIN!!!! So officially we aren't TTC but the dumb feck is still having unprotected sex with me so I am :winkwink: I guess its bad but I haven't told him I'm back on the pill or anything so.......


Jenn!!!! We missed you!! Nice to see you stop in :hugs: I fell preg after my Oh said that we were going to stop trying for a bit...I just never brought it up again...I didnt go back on bc and he never prevented ...but the pressure was off for both of us. I didnt feel guilty about it at all...i figured if he was serious about not ttc then he would take the steps to prevent it


----------



## JRscorpio8

Aww thanks Skeet. A lot of pressure is off, Im taking my preconcep vits (secretly) and sneaking on here to check up on you lot but apart from that no temping or anything. Sex is a bit more natural too so maybe that will work for me!!! xx


----------



## skeet9924

LOL i was still using preseed...right infront of OH !!! He was just happy to use lube lol. Nows the time to spice things up and have fun with each other again...with out the task of ttc behind it...Hope you have lots of fun bding!!!


----------



## Icca19

Skeet what is preseed? Iv heard a lot about it
Can you buy it at the store? Or do you have to order it on line?

:hi: hi JRscorpio welcome back! :hugs: sorry to hear your not ttc anymore but SO glad to hear your pressure free!


----------



## skeet9924

preseed is a sperm friendly personal lubricant... i've only found it online so far...i like it, and you dont really need to use a lot


----------



## POASFiend

Scorpio good to hear from you. I think it is likely that OH still wants it but doesn't want the associated TTC stress. It's all consuming. 

Skeet-I am anxious for you too!!!

Icca- Hope things normalize for you.

babyd- IT IS still so early. Don't count yourself out. Don't you just wish you could hit fast forward??? Are you planning a big wedding? Planning is for the most part a lot of fun.


----------



## POASFiend

Happy HOWL-oween. Here's hopin we all get a lil' punkin soon.
 



Attached Files:







punkin.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## skeet9924

Lol that is too cute!!

My levels came back!! They are up to 426!!! That's 126 more then the dr figured they should be!!


----------



## POASFiend

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

POASFiend said:


> Happy HOWL-oween. Here's hopin we all get a lil' punkin soon.

I love this! Put a huge smile on my face :flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: I see there has been a few :bfp:'s these few days. :wohoo: congratulations to all you with your :bfp:'s now Mmmmm who is next to test?? 

Me on November 10th...


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey I'm so happy for you Skeet that's great news!
Any chance there's two in there with the numbers being so high?


----------



## skeet9924

I don't think so.. But who know.. If the baby is anything like my oh it will just be huge lol!'


----------



## Icca19

Lol just try to keep that little bean under 10lbs 

So I just got the deal of a life time! I went to Target to get my supply for this cycle and found....
A box of Clesr Blue Digital OPKs (20 count) and a box of Clear Blue regular OPKs (with a free Digital HPT) for just $8.50 each.....that's under $20 for the both of them! Such a good deal!

So.....I took a digital CB (never used the digital before, I couldn't resist) it was neg (AF is still here lol) but why do I still have a second line?? I always do?

Babydeabreu how you doing today? Did you test again?


----------



## skeet9924

Lol icca I'll try.. My oh was 11lbs and 13 oz ... That's huge!!

That is a sweet deal that you got!! It is very common to have lh in your system through out your cycle but your opk doesn't turn + until you have a larger surge of it right before o


----------



## Icca19

yeah it is nice kinda know what my body is doing. Lol last cycle was weird (the soy cycle) my temps were everywhere and my opks never went as dark as I know (as they usually do) get.....damn soy
I wonder how this cycle is going to be? I'm SO excited to use my new stuff!

Where is BabyD?


----------



## skeet9924

I just talked to babyd she has no internet right now so she wont be on bnb for a bit :(


----------



## Icca19

Aww that stinks!

So how are you feeling ?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm feeling ok.. I'm tired and moody lol.. Poor oh..


----------



## Icca19

Lol hell get used to it. 
Just wait til you start craving food and he has to go on food runs :rofl:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol he was in the dog house with me last night.. He went over to his friends to help him load his moving truck and we were supposed to leave for a 4 hr drive to the cottage.. He didn't get home until 9...He sucked up big time.. He did everything for me last night lol and I got a nice back rub when I got to the cottage :)


----------



## Icca19

Aww that was sweet of him! 
Just stay away from the foot rubs, they say it can cause labor contractions. I know its still early for you but still.....id stay away all 9 months lol


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the heads up.. I would have never thought of that.. Guess pedicures are out of the question?


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha..its crap when men mess up but its even nicer when they go overkill to make it up too you :)

the joys of being moody eh haha, themdays im sure my OH is not looking forward too...im getting moody and im sure af is on her way. im snappy moody and im not even pregnant yet lol 

well...havent tested since friday, havent got any test and because i dont feel pregnant i just cant be bovered to go shops and waste more money. i have some in the post which should arrive mon-tuesday nd if af hasnt shown by then, then i shall test :)

how are u ladies doing?

icca - how u doing hun? when u think you will o next??

skeet - you going to get an appointment with the midwife yet?

JRscorpio8 - wooohooo hello hun, how u doing? sorry about Oh now wanting to TTC..but hopefully with out him knowing :winkwink: :winkwink: you might just get there:thumbup:

would he be happy if you did get a bfp? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Scorpio good to hear from you. I think it is likely that OH still wants it but doesn't want the associated TTC stress. It's all consuming.
> 
> Skeet-I am anxious for you too!!!
> 
> Icca- Hope things normalize for you.
> 
> babyd- IT IS still so early. Don't count yourself out. Don't you just wish you could hit fast forward??? Are you planning a big wedding? Planning is for the most part a lot of fun.

Thanks hun, i just dont feel pregnant :shrug: I'll test when the tests come in the post..other wize i refuse to waste more money :nope:

i so wish i could press that button i would so be less stressed lol 

well im not planning it like the "kardashian wedding" i no that one 4sure lolol even though that would be lovely i dont have millions in the bank lol but i'd say about 60 people will be there.was going to be church but we have decided to do an all in one wedding venus. the one we have looked at is over looking a massive river..which just looks so beauiful. there is sooo much to think about arrange book sort out..my head is dizzy thinking about it lol 

you photos are just amazing you looks stunning and soo happy. which is just how it is meant to be :)

xx


----------



## Canada8

babydeabreu said:


> Hey hun..I'm 5dpo can i join you :) x


Your son is soooooo cute!!:kiss:


----------



## babydeabreu

Canada8 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun..I'm 5dpo can i join you :) x
> 
> 
> Your on is soooooo cute!!:kiss:Click to expand...

hey sweet, yup course you can and thank you :)

your 5dpo..how you feeling so far? any symptoms? and have you tested yet? i think i tested from anout 3 dpo :dohh::dohh: like i was going to get a bfp that early haha now i havent tested since friday cos i have done my head in lol 

xx


----------



## Icca19

:hi: hi babyd your back! 

I'm doing good, just patiently waiting lol idk when I will O I think its going to be earlier than its been lately....oh I hope so


----------



## babydeabreu

ohh man feeling your frustration hun, i hate this time in the cycle. i hope for your own sanity you o early :)

yup im back..my broadband was playing up, thinking about changing over to virgin as sky is just crap!!! waste of bloody money :growlmad:

you had anice weekend? do anything?


----------



## Icca19

No not really we just sat inside and watched scary movies with the kids (and adult ones at night lol) 
Its neen super cold here, everything is frosted over in the AM, its not too long before it starts snowing again. Oh boy! Lol

What's your little one being for Halloween? 
Mine is batman and my step daughter is a little devil


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha sound like a nice family weekend :)

mine was a little dracular

here he is all tired lol

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314995_10150327711522093_511557092_8358792_1619354090_n.jpg
and then theres me and him all trying to look scary lol 
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/381196_10150327710907093_511557092_8358780_1934398772_n.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Aww he's too cute!! 

I wish I knew how to post pics from my smart phone :-(


----------



## Canada8

babydeabreu said:


> Canada8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun..I'm 5dpo can i join you :) x
> 
> 
> Your on is soooooo cute!!:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> hey sweet, yup course you can and thank you :)
> 
> your 5dpo..how you feeling so far? any symptoms? and have you tested yet? i think i tested from anout 3 dpo :dohh::dohh: like i was going to get a bfp that early haha now i havent tested since friday cos i have done my head in lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...


I am not exactly sure how many dpo I am......I got a smiley face oct 21......so I am guessing 6-7dpo.
Only things I have are cramps, very thirst, and moody.....I can't tell if it is af or not.....I get stressed with every cramp....lol.....little to no cm.....not too sure how it is looking:wacko: but it's driving me crazy this 2ww!


----------



## Icca19

Lol I can't wait to be in the 2ww!! 
:dust: 
Are you going to test today? Or soon


----------



## babydeabreu

well im out...she has arrived light but by tomorrow she will be here fully!! atleast shes on time, so thats a good thing!!

gutted but never mind on to next month.

best of luck to thoughs that are still waiting x

:( x


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sorry BabyD
Are you going to try anything different next cycle?


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks for the hugs :)

just going to keep bedding 14 days after af has gone, use the opk monitor take my vitamins and try get lots of sex in!!

how u doing today? x


----------



## Icca19

I'm doing good, I have such a busy day today (lol ill be drained later) esp after trick or treating!


----------



## Icca19

iv been thinking about getting a monitor, was your expensive?


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> iv been thinking about getting a monitor, was your expensive?

oh i didnt get the actual monitor i got the Clearblue Digital Ovulation Testing Kit - 20-Pack 

https://i5.ebayimg.com/02/i/07/ee/3d/7d_1_sbl.JPG


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-CLEAR...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item4841303671

hope that links helpfull xx


----------



## Icca19

Oh! I just bought that kit! And the regular kind (7 pk) AND it had a free digi HPT! Lol I'm so excited to use them, its the first time I'm using something other than ICs lol


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Oh! I just bought that kit! And the regular kind (7 pk) AND it had a free digi HPT! Lol I'm so excited to use them, its the first time I'm using something other than ICs lol

haha they are great, and when you get the smiley face you feel like your pregnant but your just not lol i think they can be great just not sure why it didnt work this month? thought i got it right spot on but obviously i didnt :dohh:

but i hope they work for you sweet. xx


----------



## Icca19

Lol I know what ypu mean, I can't wait to see that little happy face! 
I swear I get more excited than I should when I get a + OPK but without that there is no 2ww right lol


----------



## babydeabreu

haha yup...in the mean time we just go mad ](*,)](*,)](*,)

i just worked it out and i want be testing untill the 3rd on december oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomg thats ages away! :wacko:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies just dropping in to give u a quick update... Started spotting today and cramping again.. Called my ob and she asked me to come in right away.. Apparently my progesterone is low and she wants to do another beta on me to see if my levels are rising still .. I'll update you ladies after I'm done at the appt


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope everything ok Skeet
Ill be stalking oh! I mean waiting lol

Babydeabreu wow Dec !! Oh my! That is a horrible wait! 
How long does it usually take you to O? 
I'm a 3 weeker lol it sucks I know. 

I did some calculating and figured out that iv been ttc for 8 months (tomorrow makes 9) and I'm only on my 5th cycle! That's like double the time


----------



## skeet9924

Omg icca that is double the time.. I'd just count cycles so you don't get too frustrated.. 

Afm :So my progesterone is in the grey area.. She said its not low .. But it's not great it all depends on how far along I am.. The tested my hcg levels and progesterone levels again.. And she is calling to get me in for a u/s as soon as possible to make sure things are ok


----------



## babydeabreu

Oh skeet pray that eveythings fine hub xxx

I ovulate always about 14 days after af.. So I'll ovulate next around the 20th of November which is sooooooooo long away!! 


Arghhhhhh what am I going to do it's ages away lol


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Omg icca that is double the time.. I'd just count cycles so you don't get too frustrated..
> 
> Afm :So my progesterone is in the grey area.. She said its not low .. But it's not great it all depends on how far along I am.. The tested my hcg levels and progesterone levels again.. And she is calling to get me in for a u/s as soon as possible to make sure things are ok

Pray that everything's ok hun xx


----------



## POASFiend

Oh Skeet I will be thinking of you all evening. I hope everything is A OK.

Babyd-Sorry hun I guess onward and upward.

Icca-I have the monitor LOVE IT. Got preggo first month with it (m/c). But it is costly. Even after you buy the monitor there's all those expensive strips. But I am addicted. I like watching the screen each a.m. Looks like I'm a pretty steady 28 days each month but it's hard to get enough bding in so I sill like to know for sure each month. Well I'm in the 2ww. Only got to bd once but I think it was a good one!!!!!! Let's hope. When I mc it only took the one time so let's hope, fingers crossed. Time to be impatient.

Babyd-Your little bloodsucker is adorable.


----------



## POASFiend

babydeabreu said:


> Arghhhhhh what am I going to do it's ages away lol



Hmmmm eat all of Dracula's candy?:winkwink:


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Arghhhhhh what am I going to do it's ages away lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm eat all of Dracula's candy?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Lolol I've eaten too much candy I feel sick haha I couldn't give Andre the candy he wouldn't sleep for aweek with that much Sugar lol so of course mummy ate it all yummy lol :)


----------



## Icca19

haha Dominic and I just got home a little while ago. I'm eyeing up all of his chocolate right about now.
We need to cherish the time when there little and they don't really want the candy lol they'll enjoy it for a while and then they'll be too cool to go trick or treating lol god bless him he's still so young
I saw so many kids out tonight ....I want another one so bad!


----------



## skeet9924

Glad you ladies had fun trick or treating!! As for me I'm just lazing around..with my feet up.. I don't have a good feeling about all this.. I'm still spitting brown but it's pretty heavy when I wipe but not showing up on the liner.. I'm also having constant cramps.. Tomorrow seems so far away


----------



## Icca19

Skeet ask your Dr about progestrone.

Mine said I needed it. But my insurance didn't cover it and I figured if I had DS without it than I don't need it.
When I had my progesterone checked it was low. But it was a stupid cycle lol if that makes sense. The one after that I had super stronge O symptoms and super stong PMS lol so I just think I chose to go to the DR at the wrong time, ya know.

Skeet I really hope that everything turns out ok. When will you get in for the ultrasound?


----------



## skeet9924

My ob re tested my progesterone today and told me that she will probably put me on supplements .. She is calling to make my us appt for me so that she can hopefully get me in this week


----------



## JRscorpio8

yeah Skeet I read loads about women who had low progesterone but that was the only thing wrong and they just had to use these suppository things until 12 weeks because that's when the placenta takes over or something??? And at least the blood is brown cos that means its old stuff and it can't be a lot if its not even getting to the liner!! It probably seems like loads to you cos your worried. 

As for me I think I'm 3DPO, obviously haven't been temping but I think I know when I Ov. It seems to have come one day earlier every cycle! I really do think OH wants it because he just has sex with me all the time!!! And he keeps saying things like 'when we have kids...' and I just don't really know what to say!! I just be like mmmm yes dear cos I don't wanna seem too into it iykwim?! 

Icca & BabyD, ur little'uns look so cute in their costumes :) xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thank scorpio..I have my fingers crossed anyways... I had really bad cramps last night but not so much this morning...I'm wondering if they where just gas cramps now :haha: My Oh was at work last night so I panicked and broke the news to my mom.....unfortunetly my mom has had so many miscarriages and is a lot less emotional then me about them so she was not really supportive...not to mention she told me that really this was not a good time to be pregnant considering OH just switched jobs and is not making nearly as much money...hmm maybe I should have told my dad instead..,my mom has always had that suck it up attitude lol. 

Last night I hardly slept at all because of the cramps so I took today off work to sleep and put my feet up...sounds bad considering I just had a week off...but I dont really care..lol


----------



## Icca19

Lol :hugs: my mom is the same way....I'm def a daddys girl

How are you feeling today?

Well as for me....I did an opk this am and the lines are getting darker, from when I took one days ago
:happydance: I hope I O early this cycle!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm feeling a bit better .. Not really spotting or cramping .. I'm just at home relaxing .. 

So exciting that your opk is getting darker :happydance: hopefully you o soon!!


----------



## skeet9924

JRscorpio8 said:


> yeah Skeet I read loads about women who had low progesterone but that was the only thing wrong and they just had to use these suppository things until 12 weeks because that's when the placenta takes over or something??? And at least the blood is brown cos that means its old stuff and it can't be a lot if its not even getting to the liner!! It probably seems like loads to you cos your worried.
> 
> As for me I think I'm 3DPO, obviously haven't been temping but I think I know when I Ov. It seems to have come one day earlier every cycle! I really do think OH wants it because he just has sex with me all the time!!! And he keeps saying things like 'when we have kids...' and I just don't really know what to say!! I just be like mmmm yes dear cos I don't wanna seem too into it iykwim?!
> 
> Icca & BabyD, ur little'uns look so cute in their costumes :) xx

Scorpio.. I found the same thing with my oh when we "stopped ttc" all of a sudden I couldn't keep him off me :)


----------



## Icca19

Me too! :happydance: I'm having left side pain too! Think is going to be happening soon!


----------



## Icca19

When do you go for your ultrasound?


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhh so exciting!!! I hope so :happydance: !!

My ob was going to call today tO get me in for one.. That way I don't have to wait a few weeks.. I think she wants it done at the hospital too instead of the other us place in our town.. The other u/s place in our town failed to send her my first results from my pregnancy that I had my mc.. She said she would have caught it earlier rather then me wait the extra 2 weeks. I'll call them after lunch if they haven't called me to see if my results are in .. I know she asked them to fax them to her so she got then quicker


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: hope everything is ok
That's good your not cramping anymore :happydance: lol don't they say gas is an pregnancy symptom lol :rofl: 
Are you going to put your uNs pics up? I want to see them  I went to school for ultrasound, I love it when people post pics of there little beans!


----------



## skeet9924

Just heard back from the doctor.. My levels are in the thousands.. They are sending ne for an ultra sound today in an hour .. I'm so nervous.. I'm not even going to open my eyes


----------



## skeet9924

If the pics are good I will


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Just heard back from the doctor.. My levels are in the thousands.. They are sending ne for an ultra sound today in an hour .. I'm so nervous.. I'm not even going to open my eyes

Hope everything goes well hun. let us know how u get on after wards xx:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Hope all goes well skeet.


----------



## JRscorpio8

Your numbers are excellent then yeah? So excited to see your pic :) xxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies numbers are good but pregnancy is not.. It's ectopic .. I'm scheduled to go in for surgery in 45 min


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: oh Skeet I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Oh skeet I'm so sorry. Gutted for you really. My thoughts are with you guys tonight. Hope everything goes alright with the surgery. Really sorry.


----------



## Skelleron

So, so sorry Skeet - sending u both love & hugs Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

:cry::cry: oh jen, my heart just breaks for you. that has got to be such a shock for you....im deverstated !!!

im soo so sorry. i really hope you are doing ok, hope hubby is with you :hugs::hugs:

how did they know it was that? nothing can be done?

im so sorry babe :(


----------



## Srbjbex

So so sorry skeet. Hugs to you:hugs::hugs:

Stay strong x


----------



## BMIbaby

So sorry Skeet x x


----------



## JRscorpio8

OMG. I don't even have the words....... it's just not fair :nope: so, so sorry. We are all obviously here when/if you need to talk xxxxxx


----------



## Bex1408

Oh skeet I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies.. Thanks so much for the support.. I'm home now from surgery.. It went good and they were able to save my tube.. My oh has been great he took the week off work to be with me and spent the night in the hospital with me.. I'm really glad he's hear as it hurts to even try to get out of bed on my own.. 

It was really freaky going into surgery.. There was a girl that was booked right before me to have an ectopic pregnancy removed as well, and hers did not go so well ., her tube ruptured and things were rough .. It was so bad that my operation was pushed back a few hours.. It freaked me out.. As far as I know she ended being ok.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: so glad to hear your ok

Wow that is freaky! That's good that she's ok now. 
I bet you were a little freaked out. Idk how I would handle something like that. Its tough to trust a Dr, esp one that's not yours
We all know how pur Drs can be sometimes lol 

That's. So sweet of OH to stay the night with you. 
Are you on bed rest for a while? Gotta get you one of them little bells lol

:hugs: so glad your ok Skeet
Lol I must addmit I have been stalking this thread to see when you'd return


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks icca.. A bell would be nice lol.. I've been lucky though oh is keeping very close to me.. Even when I nap he lays in bed beside me.. He left me once to go upstairs to watch tv but came down ever 10 min to see if I was ok.. The whole thing did freak me out, but to be honest I was more comfortable in the hands of my ob then my dr.. She is an amazing lady and so kind.. She was also the one that felt with my miscarriage and she completes the surgeries herself .. I swear that woman must work crazy hours. Even when she broke the news to me.. She gave me a huge hug and sat with me until I was calmer .. She always takes my concerns seriously and quickly.. With in one day she had me diagnosed .. I don't think I would have been able to keep my tube if it wasn't for her


----------



## Icca19

She sounds awesome! , your lucky to have a comittedDr, she must ready love what she does. 
Your prob right too about the tube, if you would have went longer it might have caused serious damage. You are truly blessed!  

Lol my Drs quick but he don't listen


----------



## skeet9924

My actual dr doesn't listen unless I really put my foot down.. I'm glad he recommends be to the ob early .. I am considering myself very lucky considering the whole situation it could have been worse.. I figured Monday night something was seriously wrong because I had such bad cramps in my right side that shot down into my groin and kept me awake all night


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: 
Glad your ok 

I was in complete shock when you posted the news. My DH even asked me what was wrong


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks icca :hugs: I was in shock too but I had a feeling during my ultra sound something was wrong .. As she kept focusing where my pain was and she asked if I had history of cysts or any other issues with my uterus, or Fallopian tubes. 

She did warn me a head of time I couldn't ask questions because it was scheduled as an emergency ultra sound.. 

Overall I'm handling it really well compared to my mc.. My oh said he keeps waiting for me to have a break down and he's a little worried that I haven't really cried except when I found out.. I keep wondering if it's the pain and the drugs that are preventing me from grieving


----------



## babydeabreu

Jen I'm so glad your ok, I was so worried and scared for you. I'm so glad you have a great doc Luke that. I wish my dc was so great. Mines an arse forreal lol 

I'm glad that they got there in time to be able to save your tubes... Atleast you can still have kids and you are alive. What u went through is so shocking when I saw what you wrote I got goose bumps and feel so bad. I'm so glad your ok. 

Love the fact your OH is there for you and has taken some time off to be there and take care of you... Just goes to show just how much you mean to him :) 

What did the docs have to do? Did they say when you can bed or begin to try again? 

I'm gutted for you but soo happy to know your ok xxxx


----------



## Icca19

:wave:How's everyone doing today?

You feeling any better Skeet?

BabyD where you at in your cycle? I always forget :blush: (you don't have a ticker)


----------



## Icca19

I'm trying to do something new with my ticker but B&B won't let me :sad: 
Lol I'm only 50% sure what I'm doing, I'm not all that great with computers lol I still haven't quite figured out how to up load a pic yet. 
Once I do I can share my POAS addiction with you all! :rofl:


----------



## skeet9924

Thank you do much for your concern .. The doc performed lacroscopy surgery ( think that is what it is called) they but an incision in my belly button so that they could insert a camera.. Then they put 2 incisions in my stomach so they could cut the Fallopian tube to remove the baby.. Then sewed me back up.. I have to go back in two weeks do she can check how I'm healing and we will discuss the steps for continued ttc.. However she did inform me that I am High risk of having it happen again and that I will be considered high risk pregnancy from now on ( no chance of midwife now) which I don't mind cause my ob has been amazing through ny mc now my ectopic.. I have to call the office today and ask a few questions as my ob left shortly after my surgery as she had a long day and apparently a horrible ectopic surgery before mine that did not go well. 

I'm so happy oh was with me all night and is continuing to stay by my side it makes things do much easier just to have him hear.. Emotionally so far I'm handling this better then I did my mc, however I think it has to do with my life being at risk.. I'm sure it the emotional pain will sink in after the physical pain is gone and I'm out of pain meds :) 

I'm just happy they saved my tube and I still have a chance of getting preg every month instead of every other ..


----------



## skeet9924

What you trying to do with your ticker? 

To post a pic go to advanced reply and down at the bottom you can manage attachments .. From there you can upload any pic u want :) 

I'm still feeling pretty rough it's hard to move around .. But thanks for asking :)


----------



## Icca19

Tomorrows OPK is going to be posted...I think lol


----------



## skeet9924

lol let me know if you need any help!! I'm kind of bed ridden anyways so I dont have much else to do :)


----------



## skeet9924

aghhhh!! I just talked to my dr..turns out no work for 2 weeks...now soccer for 6 weeks...and the worst one yet..NO sex for 6 weeks!!!!! Ugh....I'm going to have to live through you ladies for awhile


----------



## Icca19

Lol I will most likely need help


----------



## JRscorpio8

It's good that you are holding up Skeet but don't ever think that you just HAVE to be strong> I really admire how you are seeing the positive side of the horrible thing that has happened to you. Its great that you know you will have expert help as soon as you get pregnant again (which I bet will be quick). Annoying you have to wait a few weeks but we want you all healed up properly!! I just wondered why there is more risk of it happening again tho? Is it scarring or something? I would have thought they would have made everything all smooth before they sewed you back up? Why do ectopics happen in the 1st place? Was your tube a bit blocked to start with? Sorry about all the questions xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

I know that's horrible to have sex for 6 weeks but atleast you can get pregnant I'm so happy for that as well as your still here talking to us. Have grown closer to you girls would be devastated if anything would of happened to you ;) 

Hopefully in a month or two you will be able to enjoy sex and possibility of getting your bfp again :) 

Icca when you do find out how todo it you will realise just how easy it is lol 

Have you got a photobucket account? Once you upload pics to there all you have to do is put that pic code ( which is under the photo) you just put in straight in here and then it automatically uploads it's self. Maybe that alot easier for you? It's free and it's very easy to use :) 

As for me just waiting for this af to go so i can wait another bloody two week to ovulate. Feels like such a long long long wait this month. Just 6 months now is getting me dwn.. Mc last month so I pray to god this will be a good month.


Icca can't wait to see your Opk ;) xx


----------



## POASFiend

Skeet I'm so relieved that you are alright and so glad that OH is so great to you. I must admit the other day when you talked about spotting I wasn't so concerned but when you mentioned pain I was very worried and would check back often to see if there was an update. 6 weeks sounds like a long time but you really do need the time to heal properly. 
To answer the question about repeat ectopic. It is a low number but once your fallopian tube is damaged it can restrict the normal movement of the fertilized egg due to a narrowed tube.

Skeet sounds like your ob is great and she probably told you this but when you do get pregnant in the future, make sure you make an early appt so that they monitor for this. 

Take good care of yourself.

I'm bored of these twws there's nothing I can do but wait and it's killing me. Why can't you just take some kind of supplement when you want to get pregnant and be done with it????


----------



## Icca19

Lol right! Me too!


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Thank you do much for your concern .. The doc performed lacroscopy surgery ( think that is what it is called) they but an incision in my belly button so that they could insert a camera.. Then they put 2 incisions in my stomach so they could cut the Fallopian tube to remove the baby.. Then sewed me back up.. I have to go back in two weeks do she can check how I'm healing and we will discuss the steps for continued ttc.. However she did inform me that I am High risk of having it happen again and that I will be considered high risk pregnancy from now on ( no chance of midwife now) which I don't mind cause my ob has been amazing through ny mc now my ectopic.. I have to call the office today and ask a few questions as my ob left shortly after my surgery as she had a long day and apparently a horrible ectopic surgery before mine that did not go well.
> 
> I'm so happy oh was with me all night and is continuing to stay by my side it makes things do much easier just to have him hear.. Emotionally so far I'm handling this better then I did my mc, however I think it has to do with my life being at risk.. I'm sure it the emotional pain will sink in after the physical pain is gone and I'm out of pain meds :)
> 
> I'm just happy they saved my tube and I still have a chance of getting preg every month instead of every other ..

I am sorry sorry to read this omg...I hope you feel better soon hun.:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> aghhhh!! I just talked to my dr..turns out no work for 2 weeks...now soccer for 6 weeks...and the worst one yet..NO sex for 6 weeks!!!!! Ugh....I'm going to have to live through you ladies for awhile

 i def know how you feel. I felt the same thing too when my fs told me after my corneal pregnancy about no :sex: for 6 weeks but he knows me too well...after the bleeding must have been two weeks we were :sex: again:haha: I am in my prime! I a nimfoe (spelling) I can't live without :sex: hang in there but if you must dip in use a condom that was the advise my fs gave me...he knew me too well:hugs: good luck hun


----------



## 35_Smiling

just a little update with me...
MORNING EVERYONE!!!

My fs office just called me this morning around 11:56am Bermuda time and she said my levels are very low and she is considering this a positive. She wants me to get to the office 6:45am for my second Beta blood work and she would call me by 4pm tomorrow to make sure they double.

My 1st Beta is 6.43 done on Wednesday, Nov.2, 2011 at 7:30am.
My 2nd Beta will be Friday, Nov.4 at 6:45am 

Here is what the strips look like; its the 10mIu pregnancy kind: The line is very very light...


----------



## JRscorpio8

35_Smiling said:


> just a little update with me...
> MORNING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> My fs office just called me this morning around 11:56am Bermuda time and she said my levels are very low and she is considering this a positive. She wants me to get to the office 6:45am for my second Beta blood work and she would call me by 4pm tomorrow to make sure they double.
> 
> My 1st Beta is 6.43 done on Wednesday, Nov.2, 2011 at 7:30am.
> My 2nd Beta will be Friday, Nov.4 at 6:45am
> 
> Here is what the strips look like; its the 10mIu pregnancy kind: The line is very very light...
> 
> View attachment 290887
> 
> 
> View attachment 290888

What smiling???? Are you pregnant? :happydance: I know before you got a positive but then it turned out they were the wrong kind of sticks of something. Were you pregnant afterall or you tried again?


----------



## 35_Smiling

JRscorpio8 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> just a little update with me...
> MORNING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> My fs office just called me this morning around 11:56am Bermuda time and she said my levels are very low and she is considering this a positive. She wants me to get to the office 6:45am for my second Beta blood work and she would call me by 4pm tomorrow to make sure they double.
> 
> My 1st Beta is 6.43 done on Wednesday, Nov.2, 2011 at 7:30am.
> My 2nd Beta will be Friday, Nov.4 at 6:45am
> 
> Here is what the strips look like; its the 10mIu pregnancy kind: The line is very very light...
> 
> View attachment 290887
> 
> 
> View attachment 290888
> 
> 
> What smiling???? Are you pregnant? :happydance: I know before you got a positive but then it turned out they were the wrong kind of sticks of something. Were you pregnant afterall or you tried again?Click to expand...

the sticks i used the first time I didn't know they were OPK so no i wasn't pregnant the first time. I did get a Beta blood work and it was "0".

This time around I ordered the 10mLu pregnacy test from off Ebay and took it Tues. Nov.1 (9dpo) and thought I was tripin when i was staring at the strips and thought i saw a line but it was sooo light. I went to the fs office the next morning and they book me for a beta right away due to my history and this morning they called me and said what they found...

I go back tomorrow and fingers cross that my levels double then i start the lovenex (spelling) to keep my blood thinned in hope i can carry this pregnancy full term. fingers corss....


----------



## JRscorpio8

Awwwwwww congratulations babe!! :flower:

When I read about what happened with the sticks getting mixed up I thought how awful but it was obviously just a premonition of your BFP the next month!!!

I hope everything goes well :hugs:

You know what there is this old thread that I stalked, it literally took me a few hours to read it from beginning to end but basically it started with these women talking about they felt dizzy at 7DPO of something and now the four or so main women who started the thread are all about to have babies. I think they within a couple of months of eachother. I so want that to happen to us lot!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

JRscorpio8 said:


> Awwwwwww congratulations babe!! :flower:
> 
> When I read about what happened with the sticks getting mixed up I thought how awful but it was obviously just a premonition of your BFP the next month!!!
> 
> I hope everything goes well :hugs:
> 
> You know what there is this old thread that I stalked, it literally took me a few hours to read it from beginning to end but basically it started with these women talking about they felt dizzy at 7DPO of something and now the four or so main women who started the thread are all about to have babies. I think they within a couple of months of eachother. I so want that to happen to us lot!!!!!

yeah i felt davistated when i realized i used the wrong sticks. green instead of blue argg but i am so glad things are going okay here. Friday is taking so long to come lol

I still believe that is going to happen to us all here!


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey that's exciting news smiling! Congrats! 

I think that would be awesome if we all got our BFPs together! 

I really need a cycle buddy!


----------



## Icca19

well girls I have a photobucket account....now I need to figure out how to use it lol


----------



## JRscorpio8

still working it out Icca??! lol


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: yeah 
i have a smart phone and i need to figure out how to up load pic with that. i have email and everything on it so i know it can be done
i need to figure this out so when i get my BFP i can share it with you all


----------



## charbaby

So sorry skeet xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

so my levels on Wendesday Nov.2 were 6.43 and the levels this morning are 18.60. my fs told me they are still low BUT he is happy to tell me that WE ARE PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: :yipee::happydance:

He wants me to get another Beta on our anniversary Nov.10 to make sure. and plus that is the day my cycle is supose to come on anyway. 

Sooooo when I thought I saw the line the first time on November 1st at DPO 9 my eyes wasn't playing tricks on me:haha:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: congrats!


----------



## Skelleron

Congrats smiling!
Hope u r doing ok skeet, it's good to hear u r safe.

Afm - this month I decided to invest in a CBFM (pricey) but it seemed worth it as by day 16 I still hadn't Ov! Today (day 17) I went to use it, excited that I may get my peak soon but my monitor has developed a fault & won't work!

I'm furious - I'll never know what this cycle is like now & I can't afford another monitor!

Sorry ladies, I needed to rant! Of to find a CBFM thread for advice, thanks.

Zoe


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: good luck! 
Hope you figure it out, do those things come with warranties?


----------



## JRscorpio8

Yeah, if it's faulty they have to give your money back or just exchange for a machine that actually works!! Where did you get it from? I know it doesn't help for this cycle anyway which is annoying but can't you just use normal OPK's for now or just have sex every day to maximise your chances?


----------



## Skelleron

Thanks ladies, I'm off to buy some opk's & we plan to have sex regularly this week in an attempt to catch it!
It's just annoying as with all my hormone problems previously it was nice to get reassurance that my hormones seemed to be doing the right things!
I bought it brand new sealed in box from eBay, so not sure where I'll stand with getting a replacement (maybe lesson learnt re eBay!)
I turned the machine on again earlier, hit it, held all the buttons at same time & it came back to life! But goodness knows what will happen tomorrow!
Thanks again!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats smiling!!! :happydance:

Skelron: sorry to hear about your monitor:( I'd write the person on eBay for sure!!! Keep bding and hopefully you will catch that egg!!!

Icca- guess u haven't figured out that pic thing yet?


----------



## JRscorpio8

Skelleron said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm off to buy some opk's & we plan to have sex regularly this week in an attempt to catch it!
> It's just annoying as with all my hormone problems previously it was nice to get reassurance that my hormones seemed to be doing the right things!
> I bought it brand new sealed in box from eBay, so not sure where I'll stand with getting a replacement (maybe lesson learnt re eBay!)
> I turned the machine on again earlier, hit it, held all the buttons at same time & it came back to life! But goodness knows what will happen tomorrow!
> Thanks again!

No, that's not good enough!! I have a huge flatscreen TV that I sometimes have to turn on and off repeatedly before it will show me a picture but I can't complain cos I got it second hand for free off my daddy!! If I had gone and paid a lot of money from a retailer for a brand new TV then I wouldn't accept that!! Likewise, you have paid for a brand new machine so you shouldn't have to thump it to get it to work. Contact the seller in the first instance (if it is new and sealed they probably wouldn't have known themselves that it didn't work so hopefully they didn't intend to send you a dodgy product) if they do try and play silly buggars (I always check feedback to see if I think I can trust them) then you just open a dispute via paypal and you should get your money back. I'm an Ebay fiend lol

Anyhoooo heres hoping you don't need it anyway cos you catch the egg all by yourself!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Icca19: Thanks hun!

Skelleron: Thanks hun! I am sorry you CBFM is on the blinksI am sure it will work for you soon. Keep trying okay. So how did the opk work outIt was better wasnt it?

Skeet9924: Thanks hun!

JRscorpio8: :hi: 

AFM: I am doing okay. I had to tell hubby because when I went to pick up the 90 days of Tinzaparine medications OMG its was no way I can stash them around the house and I dont like to lie..BUSTEDI told him and all he did was put this HUGE grin on his face and said nothing lol it was funny. All is well for me. Just been busy at his office getting the books update date and invoices out and calling those who are behind in payment (those are the ones I love callingthey come up with these bogus excused lol). Well just popping in to say Hello to everyone and I hope you have a blessed weekend! :hugs: and here some :dust: for you all!


----------



## Skelleron

Morning!
Well my cb monitor wouldn't even turn on today! So glad I bought the other tests yesterday - we got our smiley face this morning meaning my hormones seem to be working! Next 48hrs we need to get even busier! &#58388;

I contacted the eBay seller that sold me the monitor but so far no reply! I might just have to ring the cb helpline and say it was bought as a present so I have no details of original date/place of purchase & no receipt!:shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Skelleron said:


> Morning!
> Well my cb monitor wouldn't even turn on today! So glad I bought the other tests yesterday - we got our smiley face this morning meaning my hormones seem to be working! Next 48hrs we need to get even busier! &#58388;
> 
> I contacted the eBay seller that sold me the monitor but so far no reply! I might just have to ring the cb helpline and say it was bought as a present so I have no details of original date/place of purchase & no receipt!:shrug:

:yipee: now you can get your :sex:'athon on! :wohoo: Have loads of fun and try not to do it in the same place :rofl: be adventurous! (not saying your not; please don't get me wrong okay:blush:):happydance: Your next this cycle :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

congrats smilling..thats great news. :happydance: :happydance:

wishing you a H&H 9 months xx





Skelleron said:


> Congrats smiling!
> Hope u r doing ok skeet, it's good to hear u r safe.
> 
> Afm - this month I decided to invest in a CBFM (pricey) but it seemed worth it as by day 16 I still hadn't Ov! Today (day 17) I went to use it, excited that I may get my peak soon but my monitor has developed a fault & won't work!
> 
> I'm furious - I'll never know what this cycle is like now & I can't afford another monitor!
> 
> Sorry ladies, I needed to rant! Of to find a CBFM thread for advice, thanks.
> 
> Zoe



with regarding ebay hun, if you recieve a faulty item you have full rights to demand full refund or a replacement :thumbup:



jen - how you getting on hun? what you guys been up to this weekend?


jess - sooo its almost time eh? hope u have figured out the photobucket so we can see pics :)


afm - tomorrow will be my first day of no af :happydance: :happydance: cant wait as that means i can get the ball rolling on ovulation...i have been waiting forever and im praying i can catch eggy this cycle...with that being full eggy with no mc :thumbup:

hope you are all having a lovely sunday xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydeabreu said:


> congrats smilling..thats great news. :happydance: :happydance:wishing you a H&H 9 months xx
> 
> 
> Skelleron said:
> 
> 
> Congrats smiling!Hope u r doing ok skeet, it's good to hear u r safe.Afm - this month I decided to invest in a CBFM (pricey) but it seemed worth it as by day 16 I still hadn't Ov! Today (day 17) I went to use it, excited that I may get my peak soon but my monitor has developed a fault & won't work!I'm furious - I'll never know what this cycle is like now & I can't afford another monitor!Sorry ladies, I needed to rant! Of to find a CBFM thread for advice, thanks.Zoe
> 
> with regarding ebay hun, if you recieve a faulty item you have full rights to demand full refund or a replacement :thumbup:
> jen - how you getting on hun? what you guys been up to this weekend?
> jess - sooo its almost time eh? hope u have figured out the photobucket so we can see pics :)
> afm - tomorrow will be my first day of no af :happydance: :happydance: cant wait as that means i can get the ball rolling on ovulation...i have been waiting forever and im praying i can catch eggy this cycle...with that being full eggy with no mc :thumbup:hope you are all having a lovely sunday xxClick to expand...

Thank you hun! :yipee::cloud9:


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/1FEC7C59-orig.jpg[/IMG]
Well here its todays CD215 OPK.....not much there to see, but I was told that you can get a happy face with little to no line so well see! 

What do yours look like when you O and get a smiley face babyd?

Skeet how have you been?


----------



## Canada8

Icca19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/1FEC7C59-orig.jpg[/IMG]
> Well here its todays CD215 OPK.....not much there to see, but I was told that you can get a happy face with little to no line so well see!
> 
> What do yours look like when you O and get a smiley face babyd?
> 
> Skeet how have you been?

It looks just like that....no difference....


----------



## Icca19

Canada8 yours are light when you get a smiley? 
Iv been hearing that a lot, lol for some reason its so strange to me, prob because I'm so used to watching the lines progress and darker on IC. 
Well I guess only time will tell. 
Lol I meant to say CD15 on my pic post

Canada when did you find out you were prego? Congrats! 
How long were you ttc ?


----------



## Canada8

Yes mine was light too! The smiley works different....it is so easy to read....don't look at the strip....it will confuse you. I just found out yesterday on 14dpo....I got my smiley at 14cd....We BDed on 10cd-14cd...and in the morning of 15dpo

I have been TTC for 3 months....I tried the clear blue smiley for the first time this past month....so easy to use!

Good luck and keep me posted on your progress


----------



## Icca19

Thanks 
I sure will keep you posted

When did you get your BFP (CD?) 
Anything different from the other months ttc?


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/1FEC7C59-orig.jpg[/IMG]
> Well here its todays CD215 OPK.....not much there to see, but I was told that you can get a happy face with little to no line so well see!
> 
> What do yours look like when you O and get a smiley face babyd?
> 
> Skeet how have you been?

yeah hun mine were pretty much the same....these digi test dont get the same lines as the ic opk....but a smiley is a smiley babe....so make sure you get bedding baby :thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

p.s jess loving the new avatar photo...you guys look so cute and cool :) xx


----------



## Icca19

Thanks :hugs: I'm going to leave it up for a little bit but I do want to post a pic of my new hair cut still lol I never did

Yeah iv been hearing that the line doesn't matter, smiley miley faces work different
I did save some ICs to compair them to when I do get my smiley
I have a feeling I'm going to O on 11/11/11!


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Thanks :hugs: I'm going to leave it up for a little bit but I do want to post a pic of my new hair cut still lol I never did
> 
> Yeah iv been hearing that the line doesn't matter, smiley miley faces work different
> I did save some ICs to compair them to when I do get my smiley
> I have a feeling I'm going to O on 11/11/11!



yes where is your hair pic ladie lol 

11/11/11 that is a right number there init lol thats not to long away, look forward to seeing your positive opk :)

:happydance:


----------



## POASFiend

Hey guys haven't been by for a few days. Smiling congrats that's fabulous news. Icca, it's true you can't "READ" those lines. All you can tell from that is the estrogen line is activated and the LH line is activated. Remember those monitors monitor both hormones. So don't concern yourself with what it looks like. I thought it was weird at first too. All I know is when it showed me my peak I BD'd one time and got pregnant so I have faith in the darn thing!!! Hope it works well for you. I am impatiently waiting to test at the end of this week. It's amazing how fast time goes when your are O'ing and can't seem to find enough time to get in enough BD'ing and then immediately after time seems to stand still. Anyways I don't know if I'm imagining or not but yesterday when I stepped into the shower I noticed a lot of veins all over my chest. Hmm could be a good sign but trying not to get my hopes up quite yet!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## POASFiend

OH BTW just to let everyone know I just read a new study that said the most likely day for conception is 2 days before O'ing so they suggested that it's better to BD just prior to actually getting a positive OPK. So as soon as that line starts getting dark better get ter freak on!!!!! I know a lot of people who get an almost POS OPK and wait to BSD until it actually is pos. THought this was good to know.


----------



## POASFiend

Wow just went to check another thread I was on and it is locked because it looked like it was started just to make fun of people. Hmmm I normally feel safe on this forum and enjoy everyone's company. Now I feel like I was made the fool. Not a good feeling. I'm hoping the majority of people on here are sincere. Anybody else have a similar experience? It makes you have a love hate relationship with these things. How come some people can't grow up and leave the high-school mentality?


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! How is everyone doing?? Congrats to the new :bfp: !! 

Poas- I've always felt safe on here.. It's a shame a few ladies need to ruin it for others.. They should find out who those users are and just ban them. 

Afm : I'm just quietly hanging around stalking .. We didn't do too much this weekend oh dragged me out of the house to his friends hous for a few hours Friday and Saturday ... He figured it would be good for me.. It was nice to get out but could only handle a couple hours at a time as I get sore and tired easily.. I went to go watch him play hockey last night too.. He decided that he is taking today off with me aswell and he will start back at work tomorrow... Usually he doesn't come home during the week but he said he will this week..

I don't know how I'm going to wait 6 weeks to start bding again .. I already want to ttc right now!! I feel like my life is at a stand still .. I just want things to get back to normal now


----------



## skeet9924

Oh poas you should let admin know about that thread!!


----------



## POASFiend

Thanks Skeet. It was actually the admin who locked the thread. I think it was the case of someone making a joke and then it just snowballed. I really hope they didn't mean harm but when you joke around and poke fun on a public forum you've got to remember that anyone can see what you are writing. And that's what happened someone saw them poking fun on another thread. Like I said when you find out it was a joke AFTER the fact and realize that you are the butt of it you are made to feel as the fool. Not a good feeling when hormones and emotions are involved. I;m sure you can understand given that you have had an emotional roller coaster yourself. I can take a joke but but not when I'm secretly being made fun of behind my back and especially after experiencing a loss. Anyways THERE had my rant, felt stupid for a bit and now life goes on. I generally feel safe here HMMMM maybe my hormones are off???? 

I'm glad that you got out for a bit. It's tough when you don't feel great and wonderful that your guy dragged you out. Sounds like he is your ROCK. I totally get wanting to BD right away. I couldn't wait to start either. Just remember that fallopian tube needs time to heal, particularly it needs time for the swelling to go down so that the tube isn't narrowed. THat would put you at risk for the same thing happening. SO try and be strong, it's hard to resist but so worth it.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks poas .. He definetly is my rock.. And I'm sure that if I even tried to bd he would act as if I have the plague... He's barely sleeps at night because he's afraid of bumping me and causing any damage ( and we have a huge king size bed) :haha: 

I'm so sorry that you had to experience that on a forum here.. Baby and bump is a forum where people are opening up about very private and emotional situations and it's a Shame some people are not mature enough to understand this.


----------



## POASFiend

If I were there I would buy him a beer for a job well done. Don't you love seeing their sensitive side sometimes. Oh I do hope you get your wish in the next few months. Sounds like he'd be a great dad.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I'm sure he'd appreciate a beer .. He's been so focused on me he hasnt taken any time for him..( I'm going to have to send him out for a night with the guys) He will be an amazing father.. That's the part that hurts me the most with all of these losses .. I feel like I'm failing him .. He deserves a child!! 

This past week something happened that I didn't even think was possible.. I fell even more in love with him.. Everytime I look at him I feel such awe and affection :)


----------



## Icca19

:hi: skeet glad to see your still with us :hugs: 
Wow that's so cool your DH plays hockey, my DH LOVES hockey but he doesn't play, he just likes to watch it
What position does he play?

Sorry I can't chat long, I'm on my lunch break but ill be back later


----------



## POASFiend

You both deserve a child. You are NOT failing him. You are in this together!!!! You have no idea why you've had these losses. M/C are usually a result of abnormal chromosomes. Could have been yours his or both. But remember 1 in 5 pregnancies end this way so it's way more "normal" than people realize. So please don't feel like you are failing. I have a friend who has had a loooooooooooooong history of losses. After a few years they were ready to quit trying and adopt. Low and behold she is now 20 weeks. There are happy endings that come in many shapes and forms. 

Don't you wish you had a crystal ball or complete information on all aspects of your life? I imagine it would be too big a load to bear though.

As much crap as you've gone through you just said that you fell in love with him more. These tragedies tend to do that. But it's what makes your journey better because you don't take the little things for granted. Just kinda crappy that life works that way. 

I'm glad you are still chatting with us even though you're on a 6 week forced time out.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks poas :hugs: 

Yeah I'm still around .. Can't do much else so I might as well stalk 

My oh is a goalie.. He sleeps, dreams, eats, breathes and bleeds hockey lol.. He would play everyday if he could.. He always tells me if he got rich he would open his own hockey equipment store.. 

What's your oh favorite team?


----------



## babydeabreu

aww jen thats soo touching...i know its harsh but they say everything happends for a reason and maybe the reason was for you guys to come out stronger together :)

when i had a mc at 10 weeks in 2007 looking back we both wasnt ready, we ended up breaking up to get back together stronger than ever.. think it happened cos we needed to be stronger before we could have a child...then when we was ready along come little man!

im so glad you have someone like your OH there for you, so much love and support can get you through anything..and when the time comes that your all better i hope and pray to god that you both will come out of this with a beautiful baby :)



POASFiend - sometimes these forums can be a bad thing.... saying the wrong thing or the right thing at the wrong time can upset anyone..then all you need is everyones thoughts to be added to it for it to then get out of hand. i think this thread is loveing and i feel safe and great in all of your company...think you all are so nice to chat to :)

i tend to ignore negative threads as i dont like unnessary stress. if people want to be silly and horrible upsetting people for there own insecuritys then i wont be there adding my 2p to there egos! i tend to stick to positive people that have good intensions in life :)

shame that one thread can damage peoples minds on here...when on the other side its so great. i suppose where ever you go theres going to be good and bad...i just try and stick to the good and ignore the rest :)

anywayz thats my little 2p towards it lol


----------



## POASFiend

True enough I guess I always assume everyone's intentions are good. Like I said I think it's something that just kinda snowballed. Anyways it's always back to this thread cuz it's the best one on BnB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Skelleron

Hello ladies,

Just checking back in - sorry u've had a bad experience on B&B POASFiend - i've had that in some forums before, but thankfully not on here yet, although I only seem to check this thread now as u all so lovely!

I got my smiley face yesterday & we bd'd on Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday & I hope to tonight - my DH thinks this is great! &#58388;

It's my birthday on Nov 16th, and the only present I hope for is a BFP! Fingers crossed!

Hope everyone else is well Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Im doing good hun, just waiting to ovulate now..got about 13 days ahhhh :dohh: lol always seem to drag but the minute ovulation comes it flys by then drags again in the tww lol all i seem to do lately is wait :wacko:

wait for af wait for af to finish wait to ovulate then wait to poas then wait to see if i get bfp or not :dohh: pretty much my life these days :wacko: haha all good fun tho x






Skelleron said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just checking back in - sorry u've had a bad experience on B&B POASFiend - i've had that in some forums before, but thankfully not on here yet, although I only seem to check this thread now as u all so lovely!
> 
> I got my smiley face yesterday & we bd'd on Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday & I hope to tonight - my DH thinks this is great! &#58388;
> 
> It's my birthday on Nov 16th, and the only present I hope for is a BFP! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well Xx

:happydance::happydance: lots of bedding, great stuff pray that it pays off in couple of weeks when you see thos 2 lines of bfp :happydance:

hope your b/day will be even more exciting if you get an pregnant babe..

lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Icca19

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/BB17F5DF-orig.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Not my best pic (its been a long day so the makeup and contacts are off/out) but here's the new hair cut


----------



## POASFiend

Skelleron I hope you get a lovely b'day bfp!!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/BB17F5DF-orig.jpg
> 
> Not my best pic (its been a long day so the makeup and contacts are off/out) but here's the new hair cut

hey hun yours didnt work? so i corrected the code for you :)

nice hair hun, how long was it before?

ohh i see you got a tat...got a pic of it? love tats :)


----------



## Icca19

Aww thanks :hugs: 
My hair was down to the bottom of my back. Iv always had super long hair, this is a new thing for me
DH loves it! So I'm happy I did it, I wasn't so sure at first lol

Yes I do have a tattoo, its not finished yet but ill post a pic


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9A5BBF00-orig.jpg[/IMG]
This is just the top of it (the coy fish still needs work) 
And I have a cherry blossom branch that goes down my back


----------



## Icca19

My shoulder looks wet because we took this pic right after I got some work done on the flower so the ointment makes it look like that


----------



## skeet9924

Oh icca your hair looks amazing!! Love your tatto too!! 

Lynsey- lol 13 days will hopefully fly by!! 

Skelron-my bday is November 16th too!!


----------



## babydeabreu

oh my...what a wicked tat you got there :)

i have a small one on my back, i would love to one day get a big one all over my back too. think there awsome :)

skeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttt- what u up to suga? 13 days fly by? i wish lol xx


----------



## POASFiend

Happy early b'day skeet. I'm wishing it now because my memory is bad. 

Icca-that's some wicked tattoo. Good thing it's on your shoulder. I always think that's the best pick because skin doesn't change much around areas like that. You have no idea how many women I've seen at work who have a butterfly or dolphin on their hip or somewhere else on their abdomen and are upset by the end of their pregnancy because now it's turned into a what or monster bug and they are concerned about it going back. I think forearms are a pretty safe bet as well. 

So I'm obsessing today but don't want to get my hopes up. But-----last time I tested and got my BFP it was because I noticed increased acne had an easier time than usual waking up and a hard time going to and staying asleep (this is REALLY odd for me as I get made fun of all the time that I'm like a hibernating bear and nothing keeps me from sleep). Well it's happening again. I want to test but I'm trying to wait because if it comes back neg I will keep testing and testing and obsessing. It's so hard trying not to get my hopes up. I might just break down tomorrow morning and test though. I'm scared to see a neg though. This sucks.


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhh good luck poas!! Thanks for the bday wishes

Lynsey- I'm kind of hoping your 13 days flies by .. It's more selfish though :haha: if your 13 days fly by.. Maybe my 6 weeks will!! I don't k ow how I'm going to wait 6 weeks I'm already having :sex: dreams ... I love the fact that he spent last week with me and is coming home from work every night this week .. But it's killing me not to take advantage of all this time we could be bding


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Ohhh good luck poas!! Thanks for the bday wishes
> 
> Lynsey- I'm kind of hoping your 13 days flies by .. It's more selfish though :haha: if your 13 days fly by.. Maybe my 6 weeks will!! I don't k ow how I'm going to wait 6 weeks I'm already having :sex: dreams ... I love the fact that he spent last week with me and is coming home from work every night this week .. But it's killing me not to take advantage of all this time we could be bding

babe...maybe not be able to have sex but foreplay is always just as fun..then whne you can have sex it will be sooooo nice lol when i has andre i couldnt have sex for 4/5 weeks after birth and that 4 weeks felt like 10 years so i can understand how you feel lol frustration is sooo annoying but when you finally get it boy oh boy will be it be good lol 

just stick to foreplay which will ease the time off abit lol :winkwink:


----------



## skeet9924

This maybe a tmi question.. But is oral out of the question??


----------



## babydeabreu

i wouldnt of thought so babe, just make sure its just oral and not fingers poking up there as well (for now)

:)

unless he has a lizards tongue im sure its fine lol 
over wize have fun playing lol xx


----------



## Icca19

Thanks girls, maybe later ill post a pic of my full tat 

Skeet id say go for it! You got to have a little bit of fun

BabyD hope your 13 days does fly by

At the looks of my opks and chart its going to be another week before I O
Although I did enter my fertile period today :happydance: I can't wait to BD!! DH had cut me off until I O! :rofl: shouldn't it be the other way around lol


----------



## babydeabreu

lol jess tell him you need sex everyday for a week as you could o between now and 6 days time lol 

he better get some goat pills to keep him going lolol


----------



## Icca19

Oh were going to BD tonight...weither he's it or not! :rofl:


----------



## babydeabreu

haha thats my girl :)

have fun xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey jen..long as oral isnt to be done by this man..

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu3zv3UQpM1qdqcy0o1_400.gif



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## POASFiend

OMG that's funny. Skeet you are wanting to avoid 2 things. Infection and pregnancy. Pregnancy for reasons I've already mentioned. Infection because tissue has been cut into and of course needs to heal and not let bugs in. So where does that leave oral????? I agree I wouldn't be sticking fingers up there because hands are full of all kinds of bacteria that aren't the same bacteria you have down there and you would just be shovin the bacteria right in there. Now oral same thing the bacteria from your mouth is ok when it's your mouth but don't belong down there. Certain types of bacteria work fine in certain areas of your body but can be dangerous when they go elsewhere. However it is unlikely that the bacteria would be able to migrate all that way from oral. Unless of course it's being given by the guy above!!!! So I think you are pretty safe in that department but a quick call to the doc might be a good idea. And don't worry about asking that question you should here what some patients ask us. There be some freaky deakys out there!!!!


----------



## POASFiend

wow I gotta stop being such a nurse. 

oh and BTW I broke down and got a bfn and now I'm frustrated. Mind you I'm only 9dpo and it wasn't my FMU so all hope is not lost.


----------



## JRscorpio8

LOOOL BabyD that is horrible!!!!!

Hey POAS I'm 1 day ahead of you but tested yesterday at 9dpo: BFN on a 10miu :(


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: that's too funny! I'm on my break at work and that just made my day 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sorry about the BFNs girls :cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahaha isnt is just nasty lol

still early days girls 9 dpo..still got days to go till you could even get that faint line..dont give up.

hopefully next couple of days will be good for you both :) xxx


----------



## skeet9924

You girls are hillarious!! Where did u ever find that pic??? I might pop a stitch I'm laughing so hard!! 

I'll ask my doc on Monday when I go in about the oral ., I want something for my bday lol

Sorry to hear about the :bfn:


----------



## POASFiend

scorpio let's try and wait to retest until Friday!!!! Yeah right who am I kidding.


----------



## babydeabreu

lolol i got it off of epicwtf.com just a funny sight for silly photos people put up..i saw it and thought is was funny but sooo nasty....thought it would go down nicely with your oral comment lol


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I'll have to check out that site... It did go very well with the oral comment... So gross!! Lol


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/3A857280-orig.jpg[/IMG]
Its O time! Kinda early for me but ill take it!
Lol I only tested because some girls on another thread were testing and I felt left out. I never OPK at night, and iv never got a smiley face before  I was SO not expecting this right now


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo icca!! Have fun bding!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

POASFiend said:


> scorpio let's try and wait to retest until Friday!!!! Yeah right who am I kidding.

loooool sorry I only just saw this and I tested again already this morning :haha:

BFN eeeeeeeeh what can you do :shrug:


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohooooo baby go catch that eggy hun. have fun indeed :)

great stuff..love the smiley face xx

ive got about 100 years till i get mine lol


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D5F8E7FF-orig.jpg[/IMG]
This AMs OPK....why no smiley face?? :shrugs:
And what is up with my chart?!


----------



## babydeabreu

looks like your eggy is here babe...make sure you bed today xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Icca19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/3A857280-orig.jpg[/IMG]
> Its O time! Kinda early for me but ill take it!
> Lol I only tested because some girls on another thread were testing and I felt left out. I never OPK at night, and iv never got a smiley face before  I was SO not expecting this right now

you felt left out omg lol :rofl: but it looks like you are more then ready! Get your :sex:'athon on love! :wohoo:


----------



## 35_Smiling

I did another test here they are...happy to see my lines are gettin darker. check out my journal :wohoo:


----------



## babydeabreu

35_Smiling said:


> I did another test here they are...happy to see my lines are gettin darker. check out my journal :wohoo:

woohoooo love it babe. always great to see the darker lines. how u been feeling xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydeabreu said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> I did another test here they are...happy to see my lines are gettin darker. check out my journal :wohoo:
> 
> woohoooo love it babe. always great to see the darker lines. how u been feeling xxClick to expand...

so far pretty good. lower backacke, boobs getting larger and started to hurt this morning so I think i am on my way! Beta tomorrow and will have the results by 4:30pm so fingers cross and until then its the :coffee: game.


----------



## skeet9924

Icca- get off B&B and go have tons of :sex: !!!!

Smiling- :happydance: 

Afm: I'm starting to go stir crazy.. I need to get out of my house.. I'm actually wanting to do house work ( which I'm not allowed to do) !! Oh has been taking my car to work since its cheaper on gas ..and we live in the middle of nowhere .. I can't drive his car cas the clutch is so hard to push and it would hurt my stomach.. I want to start Christmas shopping or something.. Lol feel like I'm going crazy !!


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Icca- get off B&B and go have tons of :sex: !!!!
> 
> Smiling- :happydance:
> 
> Afm: I'm starting to go stir crazy.. I need to get out of my house.. I'm actually wanting to do house work ( which I'm not allowed to do) !! Oh has been taking my car to work since its cheaper on gas ..and we live in the middle of nowhere .. I can't drive his car cas the clutch is so hard to push and it would hurt my stomach.. I want to start Christmas shopping or something.. Lol feel like I'm going crazy !!

Thanks hun! Wow yes i agree its best to go out if you must. I am sorry you feeling a bit lost. I hope you start to feel better by the end of the day. :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls I'm on break at work so I can't talk long 
:happydance: smiling that's great news! 

Skeet have you thought about taking up a hobby while your on bed rest? 
Lol I love to knit! (Although it does make me feel old) :rofl: 

I know what you mean skeet I live out in the middle of nowhere too
It sucks sometimes but I LOVE the country!


----------



## skeet9924

well currently my hobby is online christmas shopping lol!!.

I actually really suck at knitting...I have very little patience and a short attention span so anything that invlolves fine motor skills usually does not go well with me...all my hobbies involve being active...


----------



## POASFiend

JRscorpio8 said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> scorpio let's try and wait to retest until Friday!!!! Yeah right who am I kidding.
> 
> loooool sorry I only just saw this and I tested again already this morning :haha:
> 
> BFN eeeeeeeeh what can you do :shrug:Click to expand...


Yeah me too. I left my test in my desk at work though so I was unable to get a FMU again. Then I had a lot to drink and it's early so of course its a BFN but I just can't help myself!!!!!:help::tease::tease::help:


----------



## Skelleron

Yeay Skeet - birthday buddy! Hope u can get out for ur bday!

So glad u tested & caught ur smiley face Icca - hope u got some bd'ing in! Btw I like ur hair cut & ur tattoo; I have 5 myself & hope to have another one day! U r doing well with ur photos, I still have no clue how to upload from my phone &#58381;

Babyd I hope ur wait to O is going as quickly as possible! 

I hope everyone else is well. As for me, I'm at the beginning of my TWW - here we go again!


----------



## Icca19

Thanks Skelleron :hugs: 

Well I tested when I got home frome work and got another smiley face 
Idk why I'm only getting smiley faces at night? :shrugs: its SO weird
I am having super strong O pains today though, I have a feeling I'm going to pop this eggy out tomorrow! :happydance: 
Thought it would be 11/11/11 but who knows. I'm going to keep testing and see

Skeet what did you have on your wish list?!?!
Do you ever come over to the states to go shopping? 
I see a lot of canada busses here (esp now that its Christmas time) 

POASfiend :hugs: :hugs: sorry to here you got another BFN
I hope you get a BFP soon, when is AF due?

BabyD how you doing? 
Maybe you should take up knitting to pass time :rofl: 
:hugs: didn't mean any harm just being silly  

So what are you girls up to tonight? 
I'm finding it hard to relax tonight, I'm excited for POAS tomorrow lol
And to see if I have another high temp! 
:dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

Ohhhhh another smiley this is interesting!!!! Hope you get your bfp this month sounding so good so far :) 

Whoop whoop 

I've tried knitting and it's way to boring for me lol maybe when I'm 90 and can't be arsed to move I'll rethink it lol 

Hopefully not long now till I can start getting some serious bedding going on. Really wana catch this one and give Andre a little brother or sister :) 

Who knows stranger things have happened lol :) xx


----------



## Icca19

I know what you mean my son (Dominic) really wants a little brother or sister
He's been hinting towards DH and I having another kid. He sees everyone at school, or friends have little ones
:dust: 
I hope we both catch or eggys this cycle!


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/1DCC19CA-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Here's this ams OPK....its neg now


----------



## skeet9924

Skelron - my friends invited me out for a night at the bar.. But to be honest it's not a great idea.. If I'm not allowed to play soccer im sure I'm not allowed to Dance around in a super busy crowded dance club..so I think I'll just have a quiet bday this year. What are you doing for yours?

Icca- I usually go to buffalo if I got to the states to shop.. I don't really have much on my wish list this year.. Maybe a bfp???!! Lol and one that sticks!! All the stuff I want is really expensive .. I'd love a treadmill or a vacation lol .. But I know I won't get any of those .. I'm just happy to spend the holidays with my family 
Hope you have gotten lots of bding in!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Cd1 again!!! :growlmad::nope::cry::brat:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: aww so sorry JR :cry:


----------



## Skelleron

Sorry Scorpio! Hope next month will be urs, fingers crossed Xx

Afm - I've been having weird cramps on & off for a few days but AF isn't due for another week!

Hope everyone is well; we're obviously all waiting for something as we've all gone quiet! Xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Cheers guys... I was hoping it was gonna magically happen because we had 'stopped trying' :( bloody hell goddammit so frikkin annoyed


----------



## Icca19

Yeah it has been quiet here. 
Iv been trying to keep myself busy, this 2ww is going to drag

When is AF due skelleron? 
I'm due to have her stop by on Thanksgiving day!


----------



## Skelleron

Due on Sunday 20th, I think, that is if I have 14 days after I O! We'll see but goodness knows why I've been getting cramps & tender bb's one week before AF &#58381;


----------



## Icca19

:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry Scorpio :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you Skelron


----------



## Icca19

So how have you been lately Skeet? 
Are you going to be doing any shopping in Buffalo for the hoildays?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm doing good.. Have my appt tomorrow to see if I can go back to work on Tuesday.. 

Not sure if I will be going to buffalo yet or not..


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: good luck with your appointment. 
Do you feel like your ready? 

If you do decide to go to buffalo maybe we could meet up for lunch or some coffee. 
Coffees always nice in the winter time, esp once it starts snowing

Have you got any snow yet? 
We got some here the other day but its gone now. It won't be long before it returns though lol


----------



## skeet9924

That would be awesome!!! 

I'm not sure if I'm up to work yet.. I'm ok physically I think.. I have some nerves about it though emotionally.. People at my work are nosy and I'm going to be bombarded with questions.. I'm kinda hoping the dr tells me to take the rest of the week but I doubt it.
I'm also a little nervous cause my work pants sit right across my incisions 

We don't have any snow yet.. We had a few flurries on Friday.. Just north of us got some snow Friday but it was gone by Saturday


----------



## Icca19

Maybe your Dr will keep you out of work until after the hoilday!


----------



## skeet9924

I go back to work on Monday :)


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohoooo elllo all you lovely ladies :)


it feels like forever this cycle...200000 more days till i ovulate lol


skeet, glad you dont go back till next week, bet thats alot better in your mind. hope u feeling ok tho xx

jess - not long now hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

BabyD you only have a week left to go :happydance: but I bet that week feels like a month lol

Skeet that's great! At least you have the weekend to rest 

Oh I want to test sooooooo bad already
And every little thing my bobdy does I jump right to a symptom lol


----------



## Skelleron

Please can I have some help ladies? I'm desperately trying not to symptom spot but now I'm stressing!
Today is cd26 of an average 31-day cycle. Using cbfm (before it broke) & cb ov tests I Ov on cd18/19. AF is predicted on 20th November (6-days time). For the last 3-days I've had intermittent low abdominal cramping, mostly on the left side as well as extremely sore bb's (hurt to lie on my front last night) for the same amount of time and still tender now.

Then this morning i had pink light spotting when I wiped and a bit more just now 15-hours later (sorry tmi)
My question is: Is this AF being mean & coming an unusual 6-days early or could it be IB at 7/8 dpo? I don't want to get my hopes up but I'm confused, once again!
Does anyone have any ideas? I was planning to wait until AF was late to test this month after all my disappointment in Sept but that seems like ages away - aarrrggghhhhh!


----------



## Icca19

That sounds like it could be IB!
If it was me id be super excited over something like that, BUT I don't ever get spotting between, when AF comes she comes HARD lol and quick, there never is any spotting or anything for me between cycles. And 8dpo sounds ideal for IB! 
Oh I'm super excited for you! :happydance: 
Id start testing acouple days after you noticed the spotting, this way the levels have time to rise if it is IB
:dust: good luck!


----------



## Skelleron

Thanks Icca,
There's a part of me that is excited because I've not had mid-cycle spotting before and usually when AF arrives it's full force (except for my odd cycle in Sept but that was over a week late, not early!)

Then there's my pessimistic side believing I'm out & this is AF - I think I'm just trying not to get my hopes up!

I might test on my birthday (this Wed) but that might be too soon! I'll keep u posted!

Thanks again, how r u doing? U must be only a couple of days behind me if I remember correctly! Xx


----------



## Icca19

Yep, I think so, how many dpo are you again? 

Lol id test on my b day too, even if it was early

I'm ok I guess, I'm having some pretty bad cramping tonigh :-( I'm trying to ignore it but I cant


----------



## Skelleron

U have cramps too! How many dpo r u? I'm 8/9 dpo as of today (Tues 15th Nov) cd27!
If this is AF then why would my luteal phase have been so short this month?


----------



## Icca19

I'm 5 DPO today, according to FF I'm only 4DPO, but who knows lol

Do you usually have a short lp? 
Are you going to wait til the weekend to test?
My lps are always 14days so idk, the spotting is weird
Are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## Skelleron

Hey! I thought I always had approx 14d LP but at the mo I don't know what to think! The spotting is heavier today but I know I only O 8d ago! Maybe this is AF but it's very early & very odd. I'm so confused & so fed up with all this now! Why would my LP suddenly shorten? Idk what's wrong with me this time &#58369;
Thanks for ur support Icca & I hope u have better luck than me! Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Skelron.. It could be implantation or it could be post ovulation spotting .. (which I've had before too) hopefully it is implantation ..


----------



## Icca19

Wss


----------



## Skelleron

Just an update - bleeding has continued and BFN this morning; so I think AF arrived early on 7dpo - goodness knows why!
Its not the birthday present I was hoping for but at least I can have a drink tonight!
I don't know how much more of this TTC rollercoaster I can take!

I hope you all have better luck this month Xx


----------



## Skelleron

Happy birthday Jen (Skeet) - I hope u r feeling ok & have a good day Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Skelleron said:


> Just an update - bleeding has continued and BFN this morning; so I think AF arrived early on 7dpo - goodness knows why!
> Its not the birthday present I was hoping for but at least I can have a drink tonight!
> I don't know how much more of this TTC rollercoaster I can take!
> 
> I hope you all have better luck this month Xx

oh man im sorry hun...gutted for you indeed, i knw its draining but dont giveup :hugs:

whens your b/day? 



jen - hope your having a good bday babe xx


----------



## Skelleron

Thanks Lynsey, it's my birthday today, same as Jen! Thanks for ur kind words Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhh happy birthday for today hun. 

what u got planned for tonight anything nice? xx


----------



## Skelleron

Thank u! My hubby & I are on our way to Bristol for shopping, lunch and Christmas Market right now & then tonight I feel a large bottle of wine is on the cards! &#58373;

I had a big emotional meltdown earlier (not the best start to the day) but DH held me tight, picked me up & is helping me to feel much better. So onwards & upwards but for today I'm just going to enjoy the moment, not worry about the future & get drunk! &#57431; Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

well heres a nice bottle of champagne for your b/day..

https://www.wealthwood.com/gifts/images/HappyBirthday-Champagne1137.jpg

hope u have a good night and feel alot better for it xx


----------



## POASFiend

Happy birthday to the birthday girls!!!!!!

Skelleron--I'm sorry that really sucks. Same thing happened to me before and it's really mean that it has to happen. 

Scorpio---Af got me the same day as you so I'm cranky. Crazy thing is I have been 28 day cycles consistently like clock work for so long. This time I was a 30 day cycle, so I was going crazy for 2 days POAS and getting BFNs. Life is cruel. Maybe I'll get a BFP next month for my brithday.

Hope y'all are doing well. Just had a wonderful time shopping in Minneapolis so I haven;t been by to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the bday wishes!! And a big happy birthday to Skelron as well!! Seems like we both had a melt down on our bday.. I burst into tears this morning about how useless of a woman I am.. Can't carry a baby, can't have sex.. Plus I'm nowhere close to reaching the goals that I wanted by the time I'm 30 ( I'm 29 today) . 

Decided now that I'm just going to relax and have a few drinks .. Had a good lunch with friends this morning and a dinner tonight :) 

So sorry af got you ladies!! She's such a nasty :witch: !! 

Lynsey .. When do u test? How u feeling?


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: glad your feeling better skeet

Oh man I don't even think about what/where ill be at 30, I still got 2 more years to go but at the rate I'm going I prob won't have my BFP either. 
I wanted 2 more kids by 30 so I can be done having them and work on raising them 

Hopefully we all have our wishes fullfilled! 
:dust:


----------



## Skelleron

Sounds as tho we had similar meltdowns Skeet! Wish I was still 29 though, I turned 33 today - older than I hoped to before having children, older than all my cousins/sisters-in-law who all (there's 5 of them) have at least 2 children! And 18-months down the line I'm no further forward, just 33 now instead of 31!

I had a lovely day all in all but now feel too sick to have the wine I was looking forward too!

Early night for me - I do sound old!

Best wishes everyone, Zoe Xx


----------



## POASFiend

Ahhhh I feel old. I'm turning 37 next month. You are all young.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Happy Birthday for yesterday Skeet n Skelleron :flower::flower: xxxxx

So POAS we have the same cycle now lol I think I will O on cd16 when does yours usually happen? You know they say if you hang around with women for a long time you get the same cycle lol well I've only been at uni for 9 weeks but my 2 new friends I made we all have our cycles in synch now lol. We was having a joke about it but I'm thinking I wonder if their AFs will be delayed the month when (IF!) I get my BFP???!! It would be a secret obviously but they would probably be like oh I must be stressed I'm late and I would be thinking mwahahaaha I know what it is!!!! I think about stupid stuff :dohh: anything to pass the time lool


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks for the bday wishes!! And a big happy birthday to Skelron as well!! Seems like we both had a melt down on our bday.. I burst into tears this morning about how useless of a woman I am.. Can't carry a baby, can't have sex.. Plus I'm nowhere close to reaching the goals that I wanted by the time I'm 30 ( I'm 29 today) .
> 
> Decided now that I'm just going to relax and have a few drinks .. Had a good lunch with friends this morning and a dinner tonight :)
> 
> So sorry af got you ladies!! She's such a nasty :witch: !!
> 
> Lynsey .. When do u test? How u feeling?



aww sorry your feeling low babe, just hang on in there, give say 2 more weeks you should be all up and ready to :)

it might feel long but it will soon come babe :hugs:

afm well my digi broke, i sent a complaint, they sent me out a new one with 20sticks..thought wicked, went to use it yesterday...broke again :growlmad:

so i now have a full refund and back to where i started!! but on the up my opks are getting darker so hopefully in couple more days im hoping it will be positive. i meant to ovulate on the 21st..so just gotta hope my OH is well enough to get some bedding in. been 2 weeks since we dtd as hes so bad..so just gotta try work my magic :wacko:

this month isnt a good month so far though so im thinking its not going to happen :shrug: boiler broke so got no heating and no hot water,(getting a whole new system fitted which will take over a week) the opk digi broke so couldnt use it, my car is falling apart with that i have to pay £135 for insurance and £71 for road tax....:dohh: top of that my OH isnt well, im cooking cleaning doing everything...then theres a hyper child wanting my every need of attention!!

what a horrible month for me :wacko::dohh:, just gotta hope it gets better soon xx


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope your month turns out to be wonderful! A BFP could change that!  
That sucks your digi broke, how long have you had it? 
I noticed you mentioned road tax....what's that?


----------



## JRscorpio8

Aww BabyD what a nightmare, hope it all gets better soon xxx


----------



## POASFiend

Baby D--Don't you just want to kick and scream and throw a tantrum at times? I know I do.

Scorpio-I think O on cd15 but who knows? I'm going to try and keep busy getting ready for Xmas and not worry this month.................YEAH RIGHT! I keep warning DH that I am thoroughly going to wear him out this month so he better be prepared. He says he is but I'm sure he's gonna be sick and tired of me.


----------



## babydeabreu

yup pretty much at the moment i do lol everytime i try another brick comes at me. praying that next month will be better :)

poor Dh the things you do for baby eh lol all good fun though, well when u get it lol x


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: how's your day? Any better?


----------



## babydeabreu

hi jess :)

well we dtd this morning so thats something, hoping to dtd sunday monday and tuesday if all goes well xx

hows u hun? xx


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/C907DC7A-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Can anyone see it?!


----------



## babydeabreu

i cant babe but im on my phone, will have to have a better look later. 

can u see anything? x


----------



## Icca19

That first on the top and bottom 
But now there's a full line.. . an hour later


----------



## babydeabreu

ohh sounds good, gutted i cant see the pic. soon as i get in i shal take a look :)

they say ignore it after 10mins, but if it was there in the begining its sounding very very good :)

will you do another tomorrow? pray its darker for you xx


----------



## Icca19

Haha I'm doing another as soon as I get home!


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i cant wait to see it :) cant see a line on that one though?? :wacko: 

ive just done one and uploaded it from photobucket :)

my opks today....they should be positive tomorrow, bang on time for monday!! woohoo lol

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/2d592eb6.jpg


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I'm not going to test until Sunday, I think


----------



## POASFiend

well I got my xmas letter in to Santa. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/800839-letter-santa-add-your-xmas-wish.html
please feel free to add your request.

Hope everyone is doing well. Can't wait to get the show on the road for this month. NEEDS MY BFP.


----------



## babydeabreu

jess ohh exciting i hope you dont give in :)

jen ive just added my 2p to the santa list lol


----------



## skeet9924

I added my name to the list as well!! I might be on the same schedule as you ladies after all!! Think I might be ovulating!! I hope so!! That means as soon as I'm allowed I'll be back in the game in no time!! I'm not bothering to do an opk as I don't want to tease myself .. Guess I'll be able to tell when af shows her face in the next few weeks.. To be honest I kind of hope it's a little longer then my usual 30 days.. If af shows up on time this month.. Then again the following month then I will have af for new years.. Unless I get my bfp by then!! 

How's everyone doing??


----------



## Icca19

Oh how exciting skeet! I bet your ready to be back in the game uh?! 
I hope you get your BFP before the new year :hugs: 

We all just got home from. A busy night out, the kids were passed out as soon as we got into the car and headed home . Lol they're going to def sleep in tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Well girls here are this am dissapointments

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/41EC2676-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Icca are those the $ store brands?? I never really got a true positive on them.. It looked more like an Evap or a smear.. I got my + on a frer after taking a $ store and a few hours later a plus on a digi.. Your not out until the ugly :witch: shows her face!! 

I am beyond ready to get back into things.. But oh won't touch me with a 10ft pole until my 6 weeks is up .. Lol I tried to convince him last night :haha:


----------



## Icca19

Did you ever get any evaps on a FRER? 
I never have, and believe me I checked them way after the time limit before :rofl: 
These are all three with in the past 2 days, but their past the time limit. 
Alothough the edges were pink within the time frame

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7A931562-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

Aww :hugs: sorry your OH "won't "give it up". 
What kind of world do we live in where we as women can't get what we want when we want it ! :rofl:

Lol my DH would do the same exact thing! 

That's just a precaution&#8230; screw what the DR said! Lol just kidding
I only say that because my best friend who is prego now (due in Jan) had 2 prior MC between last year and now. She always jumped right back in the game lol


----------



## skeet9924

With my mc my dr told me I could jump right back in.. But because the surgery was done on my tube she said I need to wait for it to heal properly.

I've never had an evap on frer.. I had a chemical show up on one but that's it.. How many dpo are you now? I think that if they were pink within the time limit that's a good sign!! Hopefully it gets darker


----------



## Icca19

I'm either 8 or 9 DPO. 

I'm going to wait until after the weekend to test again, prob Tuesday .


----------



## skeet9924

It could be the beginning of your :bfp: try to hold out a few days!!


----------



## Icca19

Lol I'm trying SO hard, I want to POAS like every 4 hours :rofl: too bad I don't have ICs, ill just go to the dollar store and stock up
But DH won't let me POAS again until next week so looks like I don't have a choice


----------



## 35_Smiling

Icca19 said:


> I'm either 8 or 9 DPO.
> 
> I'm going to wait until after the weekend to test again, prob Tuesday .

you sure you don't want to :test: today :rofl: :test::test::test: i am not helping you lol lol just do one :test: today and one on Tuesday :rofl: good luck! :dust:


----------



## Icca19

Can't wait! Tomorrow is test day! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## POASFiend

Haa it's so hard not to test isn't it!!!! 

Skeet ----YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to agree with the doc. If the egg is coming from the side that surgery was on, there could still be some swelling. You don't want the egg to get stuck in the tube. But hell it is tough to wait ESPECIALLY when you think you're probably ovulating. I'd probably be begging for it!!!!!!

Glad to see some of you wrote to Santa as well. I figure it can't hurt. I know I've been an extra good girl this year too. So I mean hey c'mon don't I deserve something? 

So as usual OH is raring to go. Unfortunately he gets so geared up at the beginning of the cycle that he gets tired out by the time Ov happens. Yet he doesn't want me telling him when the "right" time is because then the pressure kills him (not that he can't easily figure it out himself). So I told him he'd better keep it up the entire month. He says fair enough. So hopefully, hopefully! He also wants to lose weight and start exercising again so I keep telling him it counts as exercise!!!! Men are funny creatures but ya gotta love em.

Hope Monday is treating you all well.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Well ladies I think I need to take a break. Therefore, I am popping off from here for two weeks...I will be back around the week of Dex.5 or 12th. 

If you want to shoot a hello or anything my email is:
[email protected]​ 
As for right now...i was spotting light pink last week...then it went to very light brown...and now its once in a while light baige brownish more on the baige side tho. I have never had any cramps or any pains anywhere. I am still very bloaty when I eat (so trying to eat smaller meals) and drink around 8 cups of water throughout the day:blush:(trying my best on this one):haha:

I am doing good all together. So see ya when i return...:hugs:

P.S.

Good luck to anymore :bfp:'s while I am gone.....:dust:​


----------



## POASFiend

I must have put the fear of god in my poor husband. I had been frustrated with the frequency in past months of DTD. And I've been a bit moody because in the past 3 weeks I have had so many friends deliver with many more on the way. One with triplets (naturally occurring triplets). The poor guy, he was warned that this month it would be like a military mission, giving our best. It's been fun and he hasn't felt stressed as in previous months. We were exhausted after work yesterday and took the night off. He just called me to apologize for being so tired and that tonight he's not making any other plans. What a sweetie. I didn't dare tell him that I'm not even that fertile right now (especially since he feels pressure when he knows which ends up having a negative effect). Bless his heart. I hope he can hold up for another week and a half. 

I love him.:cloud9:


----------



## skeet9924

Aww that's so sweet!! Glad to see he's fully on board!! 

Aghhhh I'm so bored !!! I want to ttc :(


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey get your groove on POASfiend! 
:dust: 

:hi: skeet how have you been?
When do you offically got to go back to ttc?

BabyD where are you?????? Is it O time yet???


----------



## skeet9924

I bet it's o time!! That's why she has disappeared :) 

I'm doing ok .. December 13th is my 6 week mark when I can have sex again but I can't ttc until I get my first af .. I'm hoping it comes before then. If my af comes before the 13th so I can atleast ttc before the new year :)


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: I bet you'll get to start ttc again before the new year! 

When is AF expected from your calculations?


----------



## skeet9924

Well if it comes at usual time it will be here around the 30th.. But to be honest I'm kind of hoping it's a bit late.. If it sticks to my normal 30 day cycle then I'll have it for new years and oh and I booked a really amazing hotel room with jacuzzi tub and all :)


----------



## Icca19

That sounds fun! 
Well in that case.....I hope your late!


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhh I do too !! Fingers crossed!! Lol I've been considering jumping my oh this weekend .. Don't think he will go for it but I feel ready.. We will just use protection until the 6 weeks is up.. My ob told me that it may take 6 weeks for af to show., so if that's the case il be icing around new years!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Icca did u test???


----------



## Icca19

No.....AF just arrived in full force :cry: 

Looks like my next cycle is going to end on Christmas day! 
Oh how id love a Christmas BFP!


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies, sorry i havent been on here, i think i must have clicked the unsubscribe on my phone as i couldnt find this thread had to go though Lori threads to find it lol :dohh: 

i was like this htread is well quiet normally theres pages of it..then i looked and found ive missed lots lol 

sowwwy :dohh:

anywayz...


skeet how annoying that you want to bed but cant....just think of all the make up sex u can do when your ready lol i hope af shows so you can enjoy each other again but same time i hope its fine down there :hugs:


oh jess sorry hun, so gutted for you. i hope u catch eggy next month and get a great christmas prezzie :)


Lori i know the feeling hun, i have been such a snappy cow..so many firends and family have become preg, im happy for them but same time it amkes me frustrated and makes me think what am i doing so wrong :nope:

hope u do get your bfp soon too babe xx


afm well my OH is not well and hasnt been for some time now so this month i ovulated on monday 19th(i think) and only managed to bed friday and sunday so im not going to bover testing this month(unless af is late) as i dont see the point because i doubt very much that i have court eggy. i know it only takes on swimmer but still i just dont believe i have done enough to catch beany. but hopefully next month will be a much better month. ##

the physic did say that december i will get a bfp so hopefully shes right :thumbup:

hope u ladies have a good day xx


----------



## Icca19

It sounds like you timed it perfectly!! 
You BD on the day before you Oed :happydance: I hope you get a Christmas bean! 

:hugs: thanks, now I'm just deciding if I'm going to try SOY again or not.....prob not


----------



## skeet9924

Awwww so sorry af showed :hugs:

Lynsey- you might still have a chance!! You timed it pretty good!!


----------



## babydeabreu

hummm wishful thinking. i know i bed the day before but i just dont feel icourt eggy. we will see but im not testing doing by brain in untill af is late :)

hows u hun? what u up to today? x


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> It sounds like you timed it perfectly!!
> You BD on the day before you Oed :happydance: I hope you get a Christmas bean!
> 
> :hugs: thanks, now I'm just deciding if I'm going to try SOY again or not.....prob not

if it helps hun..give it another go and see how u get on? :hugs:

ive been taking tho royal jelly honey bee tablets im praying that helps me...all these things we take to try and help :dohh:

xx


----------



## skeet9924

I dont blame you for not wanting to test. It gets to expensive and its way too emotional. My goal from now on is to try not to test until the day af is due . Think that will be my new years resolution :)

I'm at work today.. Trying to get caught up on tons of paper work from missing so much time..I'm feeling a little over whelmed.. 

My day did not start so well...started off with completely missing my exit on the highway so I ended up running late for work, which meant I couldn't stop to get gas...then when I got to work i realized I somehow managed to sit on my sandwich the whole way here...so now I don't have a lunch


----------



## babydeabreu

oh jeazz jen thats a right crap start to the day. can u not pop out on your lunhc break and get a bite? 

hope your day gets a little better...hope tomorrows a better one for you :)

must be good to get out the house and do something eh xx


----------



## POASFiend

jess you really need to do something about that stinkin witch hey? Sorry she got you. 

jen-it isn't long now. Maybe you'll be late but ovulate right around New Year and REALLY get a surprise. THAT would be something. Sounds like you're feeling well, I am glad.

Lyns--let's hope the prediction is correct. Sorry to hear your hun ain't doin so well but you know it only takes the one that counts. The month that I got my BFP we were so busy with wedding plans that we only BD'd once the week I O'd. So keep those fingers crossed. 

I REALLY hope there are a few happy Christmas surprises for us. Wouldn't it be great to start the year off growing a bump?


----------



## skeet9924

Sooo I gave in this morning...I couldnt help it!! I only managed to wait 3 weeks with no :sex: It didnt hurt at all so that is a bonus...but we are not TTC until after my first af.


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: :happydance: yey! That's great news! :happydance: :happydance: 
I love your New Years resolution ! I think I'm going to give it a try! 

So how is everyones Thanksgiving!? 

I cant wait to eat! :xmas14:


----------



## POASFiend

Haha! jen after your day sitting on a sandwich and everything I think you deserved a little nooky!!! Absence makes the HARD grow fonder. Or is that supposed to be heart. In this case I think I got it right the first time.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Sooo I gave in this morning...I couldnt help it!! I only managed to wait 3 weeks with no :sex: It didnt hurt at all so that is a bonus...but we are not TTC until after my first af.

ohhh you naughty naughty girl lol glad it went ok and no pain happened..bet you cant wait to start trying after af xx


jess? happy thanks giving hun, but we dont celebrate that here :wacko: well me and my fam dont anyways lol its not a holiday here just a notmal day!!

Lori it would be so great if we all had a nice xmas bump :) xx


----------



## POASFiend

Little andreas smiling at us. I bet you NEVER want to cut those lovely locks of his. They are too precious.


----------



## babydeabreu

lol my mum always says to me cut one off and give it too me, just one you would never notice lol i always gooo mum if u touch one hair on his head i'll shave yours off lol hhaha i dont think i'll ever cut his hair...the day he goes mum can i have a hair cut will be sad indeed lol :) xx


----------



## POASFiend

ha I was going to ask for one as well!!!!! They are too cute. I can't blame your mom for trying.


----------



## Icca19

Oh :rofl: well happy thursaday then lol

:hugs: I remember the day I cut my DS hair, it was heartbreaking
Don't let your mum ever cut his hair! Its adorable!! 

Well I am super tired from all the food and family today, then we went to a hockey game tonight with them family 
It was Tteddy Bear Toss night and everyone brought a stuffed animal for a donation, they get thrown when a goal is made
It was fun, the kids had a blast! It was my DS first game, and he loved it! 


Hope everyones having a good night !


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/EAA0575C-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Here's a pic of all the stuffed animals on the ice after our only goal, with 3 min left in the game


----------



## skeet9924

Happy thanks giving icca!! Our thanks giving was last month.. It's odd that it's on a different day especially when the states and Canada are so closely connected. It sounds like you had a great day!!

Lynsey- don't ever cut those locks!! He is so precious!!

Afm: I'm on a role of bad decisions.. I think my emotions are finally getting to me. I was really down yesterday.. Even got into a nasty fight with one of my co workers ( we are all good now though) .. Anyways my friend just gane home after 3 months of being up north for work.. She came over last night and we stayed up drinking and talking pretty late.. It was nice because I really needed it and I misses her so much with everything going on.. Now I'm up for work and in rough shape !! I'm so glad it's just a professional development day.. It would be hard to deal with a bunch of teenagers feeling like this!!


----------



## Icca19

Eww yes hang overs suck lol I kind of woke with one the other morning (after af showed)


----------



## POASFiend

Jess---that bear toss looks SO fun.

OK If I don't get a BFP this month I know it's not for a lack of trying. We have been sending in a constant supply of troops. If I don't get it I will actually look forward to a break when AF shows up. Hopefully she doesn't show though. I really want a BFP for my birthday.


----------



## JRscorpio8

Wots crackalackin ladies???!!! I think I might be 1DPO but who knows?! Not in with a great chance this month as we only DTD one day this cycle!! It was many times tho and it was the day before I think I O'd so there is the teeniest glimmer of hope. Not gonna hold my breath tho :wacko:

Wot has been going on with you lot :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Scorpio!! Thinks are going slowly for me over hear!! Hopefully you caught the egg!! It only takes one time!! 

As for me I just keep making stupid decisions!! Went to the cottage this weekend, oh and I got really drunk!! We had :sex: without protection!! Dr would be so very unhappy with me if she knew!! I'm just looking forward to af showing up so things can get back to normal and I can stop worrying!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh Skeet I can't blame you, sometimes you just need to have a drink and let go lol I bet the sex was the best!!! How weird that this month you'll be hoping you don't get pregnant!!! Can't wait til you're back in the game properly :)


----------



## skeet9924

It really does feel weird to be hoping I'm not preg and that I want my period..

I'm looking forward to everything going back to normal .. 2 more weeks!!


----------



## babydeabreu

oopps naughy horny goat lol i hope everything gets better soon skeet and that af comes to enjoy next months ttc. i hope if you do get pregnext month hun that everything goes well :)

JRscorpio8 - hey hun, nice to see you. how u been? 


afm..well im 8dpo and my opk are darkish and have been for 5 days now. i tested just to see if i was preg and got bfn so not really sure whats going on.

here are my opks about 11 this morning...
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/5fc8739b.jpg

by 8dpo they shouldnt be dark right? strange...maybe af will come early :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm I don't know if they should be dark or not.. Ive only used ooks once..I hope it's not one of those crazy cycles again for you ..


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Hmm I don't know if they should be dark or not.. Ive only used ooks once..I hope it's not one of those crazy cycles again for you ..

ohhh please i hope not :dohh:

my cycles have been good fore the last 4 months..af has come and gone on time. if shes on time this month then its my body playing up..if shes late then it means i ovulated late!! 

either way the dpo is when you do your own head on lol 

what u up too today hun? got any decorations up yet? x


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :xmas3: how has everyone been?

BabyD maybe its still too early for a BFP
Iv never used an OPK other than ovulation time so I'm not sure what there susposed to look like at DPO status

Skeet :hugs: I hope everything works out in your favor this cycle


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls :xmas3: how has everyone been?
> 
> BabyD maybe its still too early for a BFP
> Iv never used an OPK other than ovulation time so I'm not sure what there susposed to look like at DPO status
> 
> Skeet :hugs: I hope everything works out in your favor this cycle



thanks hun :)

love the new avatar piccy xx


----------



## Icca19

Thanks! 
I decorated my house for Christmas over the weekend, the kids helped and had a blast! 
Were doing the tree this weekend, I can't wait! :xmas9:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh wicked, we put ours up yesterday :)

its so exciting. andre keeps pulling the decorations off the tree though lol


----------



## Icca19

Do you have a real tree or a fake one?
Were getting a real one, I love the smell of pine


----------



## babydeabreu

we got a real one last year and thr smell makes u feel like its christmas, but this year will andre running around, dont think he would appreciate all the pine leafs pricking hes feet lol no just that he loves to put everything in hes mouth, the taste of a real tree wouldnt go down nicely lol


----------



## Icca19

Lol no it wouldn't 

Good point I never thought about that! I guess its been so long since iv had a little one in the house :-( I feel like my son is so grown
I love him to death but I'm so upset and disappointed with him at the moment. He had a note from his teacher at school because he was bad there and he left it on the bus so I woulndt get it.....its not the first time he's done this. DH is upset too.
Oh man they grow up so fast!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh what a sneaky boy you have there!!

Our house lights are up, but the christmas decorations inside are not. I think we are putting them up this weekend. I used to get a real tree all the time...Love the smell of them, but lately we have been doing a fake one..the only bonus is that you can put it up as early as you want :)


----------



## Icca19

You should take a pic of your house all lit up!! 

I wanted to do outside lights but DH doesn't want ....and I'm not physically going to do it so I guess we won't have any this year :-( DH wants to wait til we buy a house


----------



## POASFiend

Dag nabbit!!!!! My monitor fell out of my hand this morning after I put the stick in (only a drop of 1-2 inches). When I came back to read it I realized the stupid thing isn't working......................GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Anyways it looks like they will replace it for me. I think today I was going to hit my peak so I will just treat it that way. Anyways I'm glad it worked up until today because I learned that I'm ovulating later these days than I normally do which is good because usually when I think I have we take a few days DTD break. Don't want to stop too early and miss the egg. I hope everyone is well.

Skeet---it's an emotional time, don't be hard on yourself. 

Xmas decorations, can't wait to do mine. Waiting until after Saturday though since my daughter is having a sleepover party for her birthday. Want to wait until the screaming restless girls are out of the house before decorations are up!!!

Judging the fact that my cycle is longer now, it looks like my new testing date is my bday!!!! Can you imagine getting a BFP on your bday? That would be the best present ever!!!


----------



## skeet9924

If I remember I'll take a pic tonight! The lights look so pretty.. I always put them up!! 

Poas- sucks you dropped your monitor!! Hopefully u catch the egg this month.. Birthday bfp would be the best present ever !! I hope I get mine for new years!! Or atleast just after.. I'll be ttc for a year in December .. Doesn't count for testing since I've been preg 3 times in the past year.. I've had such a crap year!! Hope 2012 treats me better!!


----------



## POASFiend

Hey skeet just wondering, has your doc done any kind of testing? Many times they will do a workup on you if you've had multiple losses. Sometimes they can diagnose something that's really easy to correct. If not it would be worth talking to your doc about and maybe even a second opinion. It would be worth it regardless of if they find anything or not.


----------



## Icca19

POASfiend that sucks you didn't get to see your peak :-( at least they'll give you a new one 

Skeeet I agree with POASfiend, a 2nd opinion can't hurt.


----------



## skeet9924

Well my ob said that the next time im pregnant to come into her right away and she will put me on hormone supplements. She doesn't count the chemical as a loss so I have had 2 different types of losses. She said when she went in to remove my pregnancy everything looked normal


----------



## Icca19

That's great! You have such a wonderful Dr!


----------



## skeet9924

I have a wonderful ob.. When it comes to pregnancy my family dr sucks!! But he will at least admit it. As of right now my moods are changing about ttc.. I really want to ttc but I'm also starting to panic about it a bit as well. I don't know if I can keep handling these losses .. 

I'll have ti grab a pic of my Christmas lights tomorrow night .. It's rained here all day!! It's been miserable weather


----------



## Icca19

Same here....where is the snow? Lol :xmas5:


----------



## skeet9924

The snow arrived!! Probably won't stay around though it's supposed to get warm again


----------



## Icca19

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## skeet9924

Those are so cute!! Icca do u have snow yet? 

Well yesterday was 30 days since surgery and no sign of af yet.. If like it to hold off a couple more days then I'll be clear for new years!! :happydance: 
I'm just kind of hopping oh and I didn't slip up during o time.. Lol who would have thought I'd be hoping im not preg!!!


----------



## POASFiend

Those snowmen look like they either just got news of their BFP OR they are working hard at getting one!!!!!LOL They are very cute though!!!! OK I believe its TWW for me now. Statistically speaking, I think AT LEAST one of us has to get a BFP this month. Hopefully even more. I really hope my birthday brings some good news.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi ladies I just want to update you with my very very slow progress.
I am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
(Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI. 
(Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning). 
(Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone 
(Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
(Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
(Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
(Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
(Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
(Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4. 
(Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
(Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
(Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3

So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh smiling I will pray for you!! It is good news that your levels are going up., some women's bodies produce it slower!! :hugs:

Any spotting or is everything clear in that category?


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Oh smiling I will pray for you!! It is good news that your levels are going up., some women's bodies produce it slower!! :hugs:
> 
> Any spotting or is everything clear in that category?

no spotting, no cramping, nothing....well i am taking progesterone so just the gook that comes from that :blush: i hope....but mine is super doper slow here...


----------



## skeet9924

Well hopefully it's a good thing that your not spotting :) I'll pray for you..I know how stressful all of this can be.. If u need to chat we are here.. Thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Well hopefully it's a good thing that your not spotting :) I'll pray for you..I know how stressful all of this can be.. If u need to chat we are here.. Thanks for keeping us posted

 thanks skeet i am also glad thus far nothing. Thanks again you ladies are the best! :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

=hugs: 35_smiling I'm keeping you in my prayers and your little bean too :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Sorry these days are so stressful and uncertain for you smiling. Your family is in my prayers. Rest your worries on God, he is stronger than us and can carry us further than we can carry on our own!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Icca19 said:


> =hugs: 35_smiling I'm keeping you in my prayers and your little bean too :hugs:

 Thank you for keeping us in prayer. :hugs:




POASFiend said:


> Sorry these days are so stressful and uncertain for you smiling. Your family is in my prayers. Rest your worries on God, he is stronger than us and can carry us further than we can carry on our own!

 Thank you for keeping us in prayer. God has been good to us thus far and I know I need has a plan for us. :hugs:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Keeping everything crossed that everything will turn out OK Smiling xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

JRscorpio8 said:


> Keeping everything crossed that everything will turn out OK Smiling xxx

 Thank you hun! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Hope you are all having a great weekend? Anyone do anything exciting? Friday night we went over to oh grandmas house and had dinner with the whole family. Tonight oh and I are just hanging around at home.. He passed out at 10 while we were watching tv and has been snoring away lol

Still no af for me.. So atleast I won't have it over new years, but it also means no testing for me in dec.. Looks like I'll be hoping for a January bfp


----------



## JRscorpio8

Well a BFP sounds like the perfect way to start the year!! x


----------



## Icca19

Yes it does!


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm had af cramps tonight .. Ran to the washroom to check thinking she was for sure here and all I had was a lot of cm .. So still playing the waiting game :coffee: where is everyone at in their cycle??


----------



## Icca19

I'm waiting to O!! 
Idk when its going to be but I'm thinking this weekend OPKs are still neg

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/442FDDC0-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JRscorpio8

I'm 9DPO!!! really not expecting anything but can't help hoping!!!


----------



## Skelleron

Hello,
I ovulated on cd17 according to my CBFM, so I am now 5dpo & preparing myself for more disappointment over the next 10 days!
I had a day 21 progesterone blood test yesterday & I am booked in to have some more bloods done on cd1-5 too. I go to my GP for results on Dec 21st & she is arranging a referral to a FS for us because 18 months after starting this TTC journey we are still struggling to conceive #1!
Hope everyone else is well & optimistic!


----------



## JRscorpio8

At least you have a plan Skelleron! Hopefully it will be something really simple that the FS can sort right out. Of course, hopefully you won't need the FS if this is your month lol


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies :)

well tested today and got BFN...boohooooo....

but im getting light cramping on the left, the smell of bacon making me feel sick, headache...but as you all know that could just be af on her way lol 

she aint here yet..so hopefully she will stay away and i will get bfp in couple of days(hey we can all wish eh) lol


----------



## POASFiend

Cripes can't we just fast forward a week. I really would like to test already!!!!! Sorry bout the BFN. Grrrr here we go again. Scorpio I'm not expecting much either even though we gave it our best shot (literally). Missed my second peak and onward as hubby was ill. Can I pout now?


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: BabyD, when is AF due?!

:dust: 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: BabyD, when is AF due?!
> 
> :dust:
> Hope everyone is doing well!

she is due today hun :)

no sign shes on her way (yet) but i got another positive opk on the 28th didnt i, so i could have ovulated late..if that is the case then af will come LATE around the 12th!!


if she isnt here tomorrow then i will go get a frer test :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Evening Ladies,

Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.

Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s. 

Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:

I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.

This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:

Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all 
Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

35_Smiling said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.
> 
> Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s.
> 
> Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:
> 
> I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.
> 
> This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all
> Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:



Oh thinking of you hun, sending you lots of prays...as long as you come home healthy and alive that is whats should matter. so sorry this has been a stressful time fot you and your OH i hope you both come through this stronger and next time there will be a healthy bean. 

thinking of you, good luck for tomorrow.

:hugs: xx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear, but I am glad to hear that you are at peace with this decision .. I opted for the d&c during my mc as well .. If you have any questions feel free to message me. You and your husband are both in my prayers during this difficult time 

Lynsey- ohh I so hope af stays away!!! Keep us updated!! Your symptoms sound good!!

Icca- happy bding!!

Poas- hopefully you get a lovely surprise bfp!

Afm- still no af.. Oh and I slipped once and didn't use protection and I have no idea where in my cycle that would have been.. As of right now I don't feel like af is on her way, and I don't feel preg.. I don't even know if I ovulated yet :shrug: I am completely symptomless... It is a very strange feeling


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet...................is af due now? i think you might have to test just to be on the safe side. 

jeaz(just so we know) if you were pregnant now..could you keep it? or could that damage your tubes? or put you in harms way?


----------



## skeet9924

I have no idea when af is due..next Tuesday will be my 6 week mark.. My ob said I should have af by then .. I figure if I don't have af by Saturday I'll test.. I don't know if I could keep it or anything .. My rule was not to have sex before six weeks.. Lol she didn't tell me what would happen if I did and got pregnant.. I think she figured I'd be a responsible adult and listen :haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydeabreu said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.
> 
> Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s.
> 
> Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:
> 
> I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.
> 
> This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all
> Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thinking of you hun, sending you lots of prays...as long as you come home healthy and alive that is whats should matter. so sorry this has been a stressful time fot you and your OH i hope you both come through this stronger and next time there will be a healthy bean.
> 
> thinking of you, good luck for tomorrow.
> 
> :hugs: xxClick to expand...

 Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: 35_smiling i m so sorry. Hun, ill be keeping you in my prayers :hugs: 

BabyD can't wait to see your test, I hope that witch stays far away! 

Skeet good luck! Keep up posted! 
Are you going to call yoour Dr if AF don't show?


----------



## skeet9924

I'll test Saturday, as long as it says neg I think I'll wait longer before I call my dr.. I know surgery can cause stress to the body


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I hope all is ok for you


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks girls :)

well i tested today and got bfn..but i only was able to test on a little bit of we as i went about 30 mins before..does that make a difference or am i clutching at straws? lol

also i have alot of cm..its creamy/watery cm and alot of it. is that a good sign or do most people get that before af is due? 

skeet - i hope for you bodies sake your not preg...im scraed for you that something might go wrong. i would love for you to be preg but i dont want you damaging yourself..i hope everything is ok. and its true after any op your body can take a while to get back to normal. pray to god that you are all ok..and if you are preg then the docs say its ok to go ahead cos everything is fine down there :)

how u doing icca? xx

smiling - thinking of you today, praying that u are doing ok xx


----------



## Icca19

So are you late BabyD????

I'm doing good, just waiting to O
Here is this AMs OPK
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/0C9BE962-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> well i tested today and got bfn..but i only was able to test on a little bit of we as i went about 30 mins before..does that make a difference or am i clutching at straws? lol
> 
> also i have alot of cm..its creamy/watery cm and alot of it. is that a good sign or do most people get that before af is due?
> 
> skeet - i hope for you bodies sake your not preg...im scraed for you that something might go wrong. i would love for you to be preg but i dont want you damaging yourself..i hope everything is ok. and its true after any op your body can take a while to get back to normal. pray to god that you are all ok..and if you are preg then the docs say its ok to go ahead cos everything is fine down there :)
> 
> how u doing icca? xx
> 
> smiling - thinking of you today, praying that u are doing ok xx

Well since its still early it could matter .. I'd wait a day or two and try again :) 
Afm, I'm not feeling preg so who knows.. I've heard of people getting preg right away and everything being ok .. My biggest pet peeve is not knowing when to expect af or when is to early to test . I figure Saturday will be 14 days from my big oops.. So maybe that will be good enough :shrug: what do you girls think?? 

Smiling : sending you big hugs today!! Hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## skeet9924

Icca- getting close!!! Aren't u supposed to use opks in the afternoon??


----------



## Icca19

Haha yeah but I have to work a PM shift tonight so I figured ill see what it looks like this AM
I guess I'm still going to OPK when I get home about 10pm, or maybe ill OPK at work.
I was thinking about using a digi but I think ill wait till I see a little darker line!


----------



## POASFiend

Smiling I am so sorry you are going through this.

Skeet-you are right the surgery and changes in hormones can throw you right off for a while. Unfortunately that means YES you have to be patient (grrrr). Good news is---if you got pregnant there is a good chance everything would be ok. You are a slightly higher risk for ectopic simply for the fact that your fallopian tube could be narrowed from swelling/healing. The time frames that docs give you though are quite conservative and most of that swelling has GONE. Also you could be ovulating from the unaffected side so that;s good. If you do find yourself pregnant sooner than expected, just make sure that you get in with your doc immediately. They will most likely want to scan you early just to check where that bean has implanted itself. 7 dpo for me. The next few days will feel like an eternity..............................................
Although yesterday evening went by fast. I fell asleep in the evening and STAYED asleep. 11 hours of sleep, can you believe it?????? I would love to over analyze this and say hmmmm maybe I'm tired because I'm pregnant, but honestly considering my sinuses being super congested..............I think hubby must just have past his cold bug over to me. So I'm not getting hopes up.


----------



## POASFiend

Icca--I've seen lotsa people use them multiple times a day. The key is though that you are supposed to be looking at time frames---meaning you are supposed to test at the same time each day. Makes no sense to me really but that's what they say you have to do. Maybe it is because if yo9u test early one day and late the next you could possibly miss the surge. That's what I figure anyway. So I guess as long as you test at the same time each day it probably shouldn't make a difference if you throw an extra one in from time to time. 


I'm always looking for a reason to pee on sticks though. Makes me feel like I actually have more control over this stuff than I really do.


----------



## JRscorpio8

Smiling, I'm gutted for you :( I love your attitude though, you have to be realistic about some of the horrible things in life and keep optimistic about future chances. I'm quite proud of this thread! I think we got a whole bunch of strong ladies here! I pray for all of us all the time :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks poas!! Do u think I should test saturday if she's not here or just save my money?? This is the time of year I don't want to waste considering I've barely started my Christmas shopping.

Scorpio- I agree with you. We do have a strong bunch of ladies and we've all grown so close. It's nice to have a group of ladies your comfortable with to continue supporting each other through everything :) 

Babyd-any news yet??

Icca- did u get a + opk today??


----------



## Icca19

Nope not yet :-( 
I thought I might have a + today but a digi confirmed it was - 

Skeet whenever you do decide to test please let us know! 

BabyD what's going on?!?! Did you get a BFP?!?!


----------



## skeet9924

I'll for sure let you ladies know as soon as I decide when.. Might just buy $ store tests... I know the odds are against me considering we only dtd 1 time with out being cautious

Icca- just keep bding you've got to be getting close!!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: it only takes 1 time
:dust:
We just started the BDing :happydance: I'm so excited to finally be at this point in my cycle. Although I. Haven't even Oed yet, I'm hoping that BDing before I O will help my odds. I usually wait til after a + opk to start.


----------



## POASFiend

Icca--why are your eggs being shy. Don't you wish you could just pop one out whenever, kind of like bubble wrap?

Skeet--I would go for a dollar store cheapie. They work quite well and can put your mind at ease.


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: maybe not I can't resist bubble wrap!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies...

well im now 4 days late..and havent been able to test as i have no hpt here :shrug:

but...

if i ovulated late then my (late) af is due around the 12th...making me 10dpo today?



if af isnt here tomorrow then i shall go get another test and go from there :)

lets hope i o'd late and court eggy late so that i will finally get my bfp :)



Icca19 - if your pks are dark and digi said - then maybe tomorrow will be your o day? i hope so so you can get the ball rolling :)

skeet - wait till saturday and take a frer test(if you can) good i dont know if this is a bad or good thing? :wacko:


my opks are darker than the controlled line..could this be a good sign? have any of you ever got this and was preg?

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/a5490f48.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/8a24f9da.jpg


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: bet your prego!!


----------



## POASFiend

yeah baby. What OPKs pick up is very similar in structure as HCG so if you use an OPK when your pregnant it can also pick up HCG since it is so similar. Lots of people get positive OPKs when they are actually pregnant. We can only hope and wait!!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> yeah baby. What OPKs pick up is very similar in structure as HCG so if you use an OPK when your pregnant it can also pick up HCG since it is so similar. Lots of people get positive OPKs when they are actually pregnant. We can only hope and wait!!!!

thanks hun :)

i hope your right, i tested just now and got bfn :shrug: but again my opks are really positive..who knows!!

im either 5 days late or only 11 dpo(depending when i actually ovulated as i got to sets of opks before) :shrug:

just have to wait it out dont i :dohh:

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Lynsey- do you temp or just use opk?


----------



## babydeabreu

i just do opks hun, temping just doesnt do it for me! 

soo confusing!! :)

hows u xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hmmm I'm hoping it's your bfp and not your body continually surge ring attempting to o.. Are u still bding just incase

I'm ok.., just sitting around waiting for af .. I'm really not a patient waiter


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Hmmm I'm hoping it's your bfp and not your body continually surge ring attempting to o.. Are u still bding just incase
> 
> I'm ok.., just sitting around waiting for af .. I'm really not a patient waiter

i know hun, i dont know whats going on. 

can your body keep doing that then? keep trying to release egg?

will you take a test on sunday? xx


----------



## POASFiend

Babyd you don't have PCOS do you? I never heard you mention that you did. But if you do then you can get persistent + opks.

But yes if you don't o, your body can gear up and try again. So that's a likely scenario as well.


----------



## POASFiend

OK how in the world does this planet have the population it does if us girls (healthy girls) can't seem to get pregnant?


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Babyd you don't have PCOS do you? I never heard you mention that you did. But if you do then you can get persistent + opks.
> 
> But yes if you don't o, your body can gear up and try again. So that's a likely scenario as well.

no hun, everything seems to be ok(far as i know) i conceived andre just fine too. 

the thing is with me i cant bed as much as i want to because my OH isnt well. so i can only do it as much as i can. this month i o'd and bed the day before and 2 days after..then when i think i o'd again we dtd..so im just hoping i court eggy. dont think is has nothing to do with pcos :shrug:

if this happeneds again then mayeb i will talk to someone about it, but for now i dont even think its anything close to that :)

thank you though, cos if i did have it i wouldnt of know that :) x


----------



## skeet9924

I agree poas!! However I'm getting more increasingly frustrated as I keep finding out people that really should not be having babies are getting pregnant!! 

Sorry for my rant :)

Babyd .. I'm really hoping that you are pregnant and that you've already ovulated :)


----------



## skeet9924

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...abies-our-arms-2012-57-bfps-9-angels-219.html. 

Linsey- check out this link .. Page 219 a lady by the name of Josephine who knows she is preg did a hpt and opk and she posted a pic of her lines :) 
There is still hope for u!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Good luck BabyD!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Well I got a stark white :bfn: this morning.. The bonus is that I know my levels have dropped since the surgery so that is not why af is late!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Well I got a stark white :bfn: this morning.. The bonus is that I know my levels have dropped since the surgery so that is not why af is late!!

oh good, hopefully af will show soon then hun :)


afm i tested and got bfn too. my if i was to go by my late ovuation opk then i would only be 12 dpo would is still early right?

i seriously think im out though :shrug:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...abies-our-arms-2012-57-bfps-9-angels-219.html.
> 
> Linsey- check out this link .. Page 219 a lady by the name of Josephine who knows she is preg did a hpt and opk and she posted a pic of her lines :)
> There is still hope for u!!!!

out that is a dark opk lol 

thanks for this hun :)

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Your welcome!! And yeah 12 dpo is early !! Lol I should have done opk or temped so that I'd atleast know where I am in my cycle.. I hate the waiting game.. When I bought the preg test last night oh said " your not going to get a + .. You never get one this early .. " 

He is totally right!! I'm always super late usually miss the whole cycle before I get preg lok


----------



## babydeabreu

lolol we are terrible aint we. so you will test again with me on monday/tuesday yeah?

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I was going to give it a week .. I don't want to waste preg tests when there is such a low chance of me being preg.. Might call my ov on Tuesday if af hasnt shown just to see if it's normal from my surgery


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Lol I was going to give it a week .. I don't want to waste preg tests when there is such a low chance of me being preg.. Might call my ov on Tuesday if af hasnt shown just to see if it's normal from my surgery

i think thats a good idea hun, ring them on tuesday and see what they say :)

but try not to test though want you lol :winkwink:


----------



## skeet9924

I really do want to test with u mon/ tues but chances are like my oh said.. Even if I am preg like my oh said it won't show yet


----------



## babydeabreu

well lets see what tuesday is saying for both of us then hun. my late due date is 12th so tuesday is after...it no af then i'll test and if still no joy then this is just a long arse cycle for both of us! atleast your next to me to its not so bad :)


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls good luck when you decide to POAS! 

Well I'm going to be in the 2ww ! :happydance:
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9C71ADA5-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## babydeabreu

woohooooo icca..love the smiley. good luck hun, hope it goes quick for you.

praying this is it for you hun xxx


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: 
I hope its it for both of us!!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck icca!!! Well af showed her face.. Lol knew I shouldn't have wasted my money on an frer lol.. Well cd 1 !!! Cleared to go now!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Good luck icca!!! Well af showed her face.. Lol knew I shouldn't have wasted my money on an frer lol.. Well cd 1 !!! Cleared to go now!!!

great stuff :happydance: :happydance:

hope this cycle is a good one to catching eggy :)

afm..still waiting (bfn this morning) :dohh:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: babyd 

Yey skeet congrats!


----------



## skeet9924

Ha ha ha who would of thought I'd get a congrats for the :witch: !!!! She's actually very light considering .. My incision in my belly button is really bothering ne though :( it hurts to bend again just like right after my surgery.. Have no idea why .. I didn't do anything too rough :shrug:

Awe baby d so sorry you got a :bfn: hopefully you get some answers soon :hugs: 
Preferably a. :bfp: !!! 

Icca hope you got lots of :sex: in and caught that eggy!! 

Anybody do anything fun over the weekend??


----------



## Icca19

I did , we had tons of fun doing this.....
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/74AADF20-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow your tree looks so pretty!!!


----------



## Icca19

Thanks
Did you put one up yet?


----------



## skeet9924

Yup :) put it up 2 weekends ago.. I wish I knew how to post pics from my phone


----------



## Icca19

Have you tried photo bucket? That's how I figured out how to post pics.


----------



## skeet9924

I might try that for my phone pics.. I have no problem posting pics from my computer .. Just can figure out the whole phone thing


----------



## Icca19

You can get a snap bucket app and take them and up load them right from your phone
Its super easy


----------



## skeet9924

Really?? Do I download that from my app store on my phone?


----------



## Icca19

Yep and it should be free too!


----------



## skeet9924

I got it!! Just waiting for it to load!! Thanks!!


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohooo merry christmas girlies :)

your tree is lovely icca :) i put mine up about two weeks ago to skeet lol (we are ega )

still getting bfn? i really dont know whats going on? my cycle have been greta for about 4 months now so why they playing up now? arghhh so annoying!!


----------



## skeet9924

Have you been under any stress at all lynsey? Sometimes that can push off ovulation


----------



## Icca19

Thanks! 
Can you take a pic of your tree!??
Idk what to say, if I was late than id be freaking out lol I'm never late. My LP is always about 14 days 
Did you OPK so you know when your surge was?


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Have you been under any stress at all lynsey? Sometimes that can push off ovulation


Not really hun, nothing than i normally have. :shrug:


Icca19 said:


> Thanks!
> Can you take a pic of your tree!??
> Idk what to say, if I was late than id be freaking out lol I'm never late. My LP is always about 14 days
> Did you OPK so you know when your surge was?

i have done opk since i first started this cycle..my opks have never got light since??

look at todays? this shouldnt be dark like this at 21dpo or late due date today right?

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/fd24e5a6.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Wow those are dark! (I remember that one you posted acouple days ago)

Could you make an appointment with your Dr?


----------



## babydeabreu

i know i dont know whats going on? should they be that dark at 21dpo? or af due today. surely they should be invisable right or near enough?

my doc is crap they say i have to be atlease 3 weeks late to get a blood test :dohh:

so if no af next week then i shall ring and book one on the day :)


----------



## JRscorpio8

CD1 FUCK SAKKKKKKE!!!! Please say one of you girls has some good news for me? I'm having a month off I think.... just gonna get drunk for christmas...


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> CD1 FUCK SAKKKKKKE!!!! Please say one of you girls has some good news for me? I'm having a month off I think.... just gonna get drunk for christmas...

lol if no joy for me soon i will be joining you with that drink :)

sorry af got you hun, have a drink over christmas as the next cycle maybe your last one :winkwink: :thumbup:

im still waiting 21dpo woohoooo (so annoying) lol


----------



## POASFiend

Icca---there is a decoration on your tree that looks like a wreath. By any chance is it made out of puzzle pieces with your kid's pic inside? If so I have the same decoration on my tree that my daughter made at school.

Well I broke down and tested. BFN. I'm starting to really get down about TTC I turn 37 this week and I'm not happy. 

Skeet I'm so glad you know where things are at now. Yay!

Baby D---those OPKs are weird aren't they? 

What is going on with the lot of us???????????????????????????


----------



## Icca19

Nope no good news here :-( 
Well not yet at least! 

If I don't get my BFP this cycle that's the same plan I have :rofl: def going to get drunk on new years eve!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hey Ladies popping in to wish you all the best in your 2012 :bfp:'s :wohoo:


----------



## babydeabreu

35_Smiling said:


> Hey Ladies popping in to wish you all the best in your 2012 :bfp:'s :wohoo:

heyyyyyy sweetpea. how u doing? :hugs:

how did everything go? you and OH doing ok? 
nice to see you on here :hugs: x

poas - indeed hun, getting very annoying!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydeabreu said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies popping in to wish you all the best in your 2012 :bfp:'s :wohoo:
> 
> heyyyyyy sweetpea. how u doing? :hugs:
> 
> how did everything go? you and OH doing ok?
> nice to see you on here :hugs: xClick to expand...

Hello there my love. I got the D&C done Dec.7. no growth and my hcg remained the same within a week difference. I am doing super great. I did my greiving and now i am moving on. OH is doing super great as ever. He is very understanding and supportive. Love him to death. :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

35_Smiling said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies popping in to wish you all the best in your 2012 :bfp:'s :wohoo:
> 
> heyyyyyy sweetpea. how u doing? :hugs:
> 
> how did everything go? you and OH doing ok?
> nice to see you on here :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Hello there my love. I got the D&C done Dec.7. no growth and my hcg remained the same within a week difference. I am doing super great. I did my greiving and now i am moving on. OH is doing super great as ever. He is very understanding and supportive. Love him to death. :hugs:Click to expand...

Fantastic hun, so glad to see you bounce back with strenght, nice to have support by your side..makes things alot better doesnt it :)

well i hope the cycle comes and goes for you to be ready for Jan :)

:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

POAS yes it is! That's too funny! I can't believe you noticed it


----------



## POASFiend

HAHA I thought so!!!! I live that ornament!!!!


----------



## Skelleron

Hello ladies - I haven't posted for a while but have been following everyones journeys.
I was sorry to read about your loss Smiling.
I love your christmas tree Icca - ours has been up since end November - i love Christmas!
I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon babyd and you get some answers.
I'm glad you are moving forward Skeet.
And I hope Scorpio and POAS get good news soon.

As for me - after my last cycle, when AF arrived early at 9dpo (just before my 33rd birthday) i was distraught. I went back to see my doctor and she was very understanding as we've been TTC #1 for 18-months, with various issues along the way. I had a day 21 progesterone test done, and am due to have other bloods done on Thursday, when AF is due.

I got my peak fertility reading on my cbfm on 1st Dec - we bd the morning before, the evening of my peak and the following evening as well as a few other times before my peak. My bb's were sore before Ov and this persisted after. I had Ov cramps but these stopped after my peak. During my early dpo my bb's were really sore and i was really bloated, but desperately tried not to read too much into it (yeah right!) but when i had some spotting when i wiped at 9dpo i was once again deflated, thinking AF had come early again and that i had a LP defect! But AF never showed up, like she did in November.

My bb's have remained sore, i've remained bloated and i've been having heartburn. I had a vivid dream this morning (12dpo) that i took a test and saw a second line (I've never seen a second line - ever) So when i woke up i took a tesco own brand test, and didn't expect anything. I didn't watch during the developing time but returned 5mins later and was taken a back to see a faint second line :happydance: Can anyone else see it? I don't want to get my hopes up, but if AF doesn't show on Thursday (14dpo) then i'll re-test and i hope to see a darker line!

Fingers crossed for us all Xx
 



Attached Files:







13.12.11c.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









13.12.11 b.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydeabreu

Skelleron said:


> My bb's have remained sore, i've remained bloated and i've been having heartburn. I had a vivid dream this morning (12dpo) that i took a test and saw a second line (I've never seen a second line - ever) So when i woke up i took a tesco own brand test, and didn't expect anything. I didn't watch during the developing time but returned 5mins later and was taken a back to see a faint second line :happydance: Can anyone else see it? I don't want to get my hopes up, but if AF doesn't show on Thursday (14dpo) then i'll re-test and i hope to see a darker line!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all Xx

woooohooo i see it hun, loud and clear :)

congrats missy, so happy for you xx


----------



## Icca19

OMG!! Congrats!! 
I totally see it!


----------



## Skelleron

Thank you so much for ur kind words, I plan to re-test in a couple of days at which point hopefully the line will be darker or I may even try a Digi! &#57431;


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo!!! I see it!!! I didn't even have to enlarge it . :bfp: :happydance: 
Congratulations!!!!!!

Smiling- nice to have you drop in. I'm glad to hear oh is being so supportive .. It really does make a world of difference 

Afm: looks like I'll ovulate sometime around Xmas or new years depending on how long my cycle is.. I'm not going to opk at all because I don't really want any added stress.. Oh is usually frisky around that time of year so I'm just going to have fun and take advantage of it :)


----------



## skeet9924

I bet you could get a + on a digi now!!


----------



## POASFiend

skelleron--I don't think that's a faint line. I think it's a pretty Standard positive. I had one much fainter and then double checked it with a digital. Why don't you just try a digital. It may make you start believing that you are indeed preggers!!!!! Ahhhh it's a Christmas miracle. I'm 100% sure that's a positive. Congrats.


----------



## Icca19

Well girls I have a huge cyst on my ovary :-( this cycle was a dud :cry:


----------



## Icca19

Dr gave me pain killer and told me to take it easy
:cry: I was really hoping to get a christmas BFP


----------



## Skelleron

Oh Icca, I'm so sorry hun! Rest up & I hope u feel better soon


----------



## POASFiend

Icca-- I'm feeling bummed to come over and drink with me tonight!!!! I'm going out for my birthday a few days early and I am not even excited to. People keep asking me what I want for Christmas and there really is only one thing, there is NOTHING else that I want. My daughter is so sweet. First she said ewwww and said I would have to talk to her stepdad about that. Then she said if there was something she could buy that would make me pregnant, she would buy it even if it was $200. She's 9 and so thoughtful.


----------



## Icca19

Aww that is SO sweet, she sounds adorable


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Well girls I have a huge cyst on my ovary :-( this cycle was a dud :cry:

oh icca im so sorry. how did you know this? or should i say how comes the doc checked it and how did he? 

was you having problems?

really sorry babe, i hope by next month your ovarys are alot better so you can get your bfp xx :hugs:


POAS - thats so sweet of her, shes loves mummy so much :)


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks 

Well it actually all started 2 days ago. I awoke with a bad pain in my right side (I had it since thurs) but it wasn't this bad. I figured I was getting ready to O (which I did or tried to)
I had my surge sat and the O pians got stronger, esp Monday morning, when it got severe. 
Today its still not any better and I attempted to go to work, which I did for acouple hours. I called my dr this AM and got an appointment for 5 pm when I got out of work....but I only made it til 3. 
I called them and told them I had to be seen now or I was going to the ER. It was SO bad, I could barely stand. DH had to come and get me
I saw my DR and exam and sent me over for a sono. 
OMG it is SO big! The entire thing just barely fit on the ultrasound screen, my ovary was tiny compaired to it. 
My Dr really didn't talk to me and just gave me pain meds and sent me home. 
The pain is worse and idk what's going on:cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

Oh jeez jess, what caused it to happen
To you know? Glad you went there and got itlooked at and sorted, them thing can be very dangerous! 

Pray that it goes so next month will be all good for you xx


----------



## Icca19

Well from what the dr and tech said and from what I gathered on Dr Google (lol) I figured I did infact O and that its a corpus leteum cyst. 
Its producing large amounts of estrogen and progesterone, just growing and going.


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhh icca!! I'm so sorry :hugs: I think we all need to get drunk together!!!

Do they do anything about the cyst? Or just leave it??

Babyd- I'm guessing no news yet?


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Ohhh icca!! I'm so sorry :hugs: I think we all need to get drunk together!!!
> 
> Do they do anything about the cyst? Or just leave it??
> 
> Babyd- I'm guessing no news yet?

:nope:

nope nothing hun, but i think the new tablets "royal jelly" have to be the blame for it, everytime i take something new my system/cycle gets messed up to adjest the the change. so i think that is why its messing around? there meant to be really good :shrug:


----------



## Icca19

Idk what there going to do
Its 730am here (I just woke up) and its still there
I'm going to call my Dr later

:hugs: babyd I hope you get some answeres soon. 
What is royal jelly?


----------



## JRscorpio8

Skelleron!!!! Congrats!! I agree get a digi!!!!

But Icca if you O'd couldn't you still be pregnant even with the cyst? You poor thing tho it sounds so painful ccc


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I guess I can
Guess ill just have to wait and see! 

I agree....do. a digi!


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I guess I can
Guess ill just have to wait and see! 

I agree....do. a digi!


----------



## Icca19

Opps sorry about the double post lol


----------



## POASFiend

What the heck?????? For a year straight I've had nothing but 28 day cycles. Now everything is messed up. last month 30 days. This month who knows, it's day 30 and no signs of the witch. I got 2 BFNs. I'm getting so frustrated.


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> What the heck?????? For a year straight I've had nothing but 28 day cycles. Now everything is messed up. last month 30 days. This month who knows, it's day 30 and no signs of the witch. I got 2 BFNs. I'm getting so frustrated.

feel your pain hun, im now cd45 and still getting nothing..10days late :shrug:

ive had 3 positive this month so i could even be early still. from my last positive which was the 8th so i could be 7 dpo? who knows whats going on.

hope you get some answers soon hun xx


----------



## POASFiend

OH BLOODY HELL. To top it all off I just got a call from hubby. Apparently my credit card number was lifted and now I am the victim of credit card theft in the amount of $3000+.



MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> OH BLOODY HELL. To top it all off I just got a call from hubby. Apparently my credit card number was lifted and now I am the victim of credit card theft in the amount of $3000+.
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME

oh jeaz hun thats terrible!!

Hopefully it will be sorted as these things can be quite easy to sort out if you can prove its not you. time place dates etc. 

hope you can get it sorted before :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Oh that's terrible, I hope you get it all straighten out soon! :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Babyd so if your only maybe 7dpo when should/could AF be here?


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> Babyd so if your only maybe 7dpo when should/could AF be here?

if im 7dpo..then af is due on the around 22nd?

if no joy then i will go docs and get bloods done. hopefully it want come down to that :)


----------



## Icca19

:dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> :dust:

thanks hun xx


----------



## babydeabreu

what about you hun, if u did ovulate..when would af be due?


----------



## Icca19

On Christmas Day! 
Oh how I hope she doesn't show!


----------



## Skelleron

I just wanted to thank you all again for your kind words. Following your encouragement i finally plucked up the courage to do a cb digi today (14dpo) with FMU and saw what i was hoping for 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' I am finally allowing myself to believe it after 18months TTC#1!

This month we used a clearblue fertility monitor which was really helpful to track my cycle and show my peak fertility at cd17. We also used conceive plus lubricant and i used a mooncup following bd. I hope some of this may be of some help!

I wish you all a very merry Christmas and a fantastic 2012 with BFP's for all. I'll be keeping an eye on all your progress and hope to see you all in 1st tri soon - when i pluck up the courage to go over there! Xx
 



Attached Files:







15.12.11a.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> On Christmas Day!
> Oh how I hope she doesn't show!


oh how greaqt would that be, if she didnt show and you did get a bfp...oh that would be the best, praying you are pregnant hun :) xx




Skelleron said:


> I just wanted to thank you all again for your kind words. Following your encouragement i finally plucked up the courage to do a cb digi today (14dpo) with FMU and saw what i was hoping for 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' I am finally allowing myself to believe it after 18months TTC#1!
> 
> This month we used a clearblue fertility monitor which was really helpful to track my cycle and show my peak fertility at cd17. We also used conceive plus lubricant and i used a mooncup following bd. I hope some of this may be of some help!
> 
> I wish you all a very merry Christmas and a fantastic 2012 with BFP's for all. I'll be keeping an eye on all your progress and hope to see you all in 1st tri soon - when i pluck up the courage to go over there! Xx

brilliant, fantastic..such great news. wishing you a H&H 9 months. merry christmas to you what a great present to get just before chrimbo xxx

keep in touch hun xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

YAY Skelleron!!!! You did it MUMMY!!!! lol xxxxx


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh POAS sounds like you're having a rough time of it. Hope it all starts going right ASAP! xx

I think I'm gonna O on Christmas day lol


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls!!

Congrats on the digi confirmation!! That's awesome! :happydance:

I have one digi that I'm saving for when I get a BFP on an IC, I don't ever want to see "not prego" lol so ill take it when I know for sure!
Ill be POAS at 10dpo, after the weekend


----------



## POASFiend

Yay Skelleron!!!! That's fantastic. I'm still waiting for AF. CD31. Had another BFN last night. Not knowing where things are at is a bit frustrating. I wish my monitor wouldn't have gone down. It was a problem with the batteries but I never got a low battery warning. It seems battery acid leaked out quite a bit. And it happened around the time I though I should get my peak, but maybe it didn't happen until a little later. Time will tell I guess.

No signs of AF though?????


----------



## Icca19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Yay Skelleron!!!! That's fantastic. I'm still waiting for AF. CD31. Had another BFN last night. Not knowing where things are at is a bit frustrating. I wish my monitor wouldn't have gone down. It was a problem with the batteries but I never got a low battery warning. It seems battery acid leaked out quite a bit. And it happened around the time I though I should get my peak, but maybe it didn't happen until a little later. Time will tell I guess.
> 
> No signs of AF though?????

feeling your frustration hun. nothing for me either. hope we both get some signs soon. im now cd47 25dpo....no bfp or af xxx

its sucks dont it :(


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Well I really don't want Skelleron by herself, so I think I'll join her. 

OMG after 3 BFNs, I got a BFP on my birthday. I'm so excited and really hope this little bean is a sticky one. Wow what an eventful week.


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Well I really don't want Skelleron by herself, so I think I'll join her.
> 
> OMG after 3 BFNs, I got a BFP on my birthday. I'm so excited and really hope this little bean is a sticky one. Wow what an eventful week.

Omg that's fantastic news woohooooooo! 

How many days were you Hun? 

Praying for you Hun hope u have a H&H 9 months :)

Omg I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## skeet9924

Omg!!! Congrats to Skelron and poas!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance:

Poas- looks like Santa answered your letter!!! 

Hopefully the rest of us can join you soon!!


----------



## Icca19

Congrats!


----------



## Skelleron

POASFiend said:


> Well I really don't want Skelleron by herself, so I think I'll join her.
> 
> OMG after 3 BFNs, I got a BFP on my birthday. I'm so excited and really hope this little bean is a sticky one. Wow what an eventful week.

Woo hoo! Congratulations POASfiend! That's fantastic news, I am so thrilled for you! Happy birthday & happy Christmas, & thanks for not leaving me on my own &#58389; Do u want to bump buddy? Xx


----------



## JRscorpio8

POASFiend said:


> Well I really don't want Skelleron by herself, so I think I'll join her.
> 
> OMG after 3 BFNs, I got a BFP on my birthday. I'm so excited and really hope this little bean is a sticky one. Wow what an eventful week.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations POAS!!! Oh wow the bfp was just waiting for your birthday looool 

I think you two have started a run of luck so c'mon the rest of us girlys!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

*Babydeabreu: hun yes indeed. I love the support I get from BNB if it wasnt for you ladies Ill be depress all the time! Good I sure hope my cycle comes before Jan. I stopped bleeding a few days ago so Mmmm lets see. My follow up is next week Wed. Dec.21 fingers cross because I am starving for my good all  *
*Hope you having a wonderful weekend thus far!*

*Skelleron :yippee:  for your  Wow CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!*

*Icca19: :wave: wow I am sorry to read about your cycst damn. Well do as the doctor says and it will soon be gone then you can start up again really soon. Good luck hun and all the best. *

*POASFriend:  OMFG now way! I am sorry to read about your credit card theft of $3000+ damn someone went buckwow shopping for Christmas on your expense! I am they catch the damn thief and luck them up over the holiday! Sorry hun  :yippee: damn what some week you are having CONGRATULATIONS on your  :yippee:*

*Skeet9924:  hun I am doing good. Thanks there is a lot of Love on BNB I can never be depress too long. I just cant wait till next week Wed. hope the fs says we can start again!  I just want the  right now I am super starving!  (trust me when I tell you)   poor hubby going to get raped for the first few daysneed to get him some Red Bull lol*

*JRscorpio8: :wave:*

*AFM:*
*I am doing super good here. Just catching up on some billings at hubbies office before the end of the year! Ive been just busy! I go in for my follow up next week Wed. Dec.21 to find out if we can start up again..i so cant wait! :yippee: getting excited already if the new fs says no we cant shit I am going to have  anyway! I dont care! I will just use a condom lol *


----------



## skeet9924

Lol smiling!! I felt the same way after mine!! After my ectopic this time around I was supposed to wait 6 weeks.. Instead I waited 3.5 weeks :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Lol smiling!! I felt the same way after mine!! After my ectopic this time around I was supposed to wait 6 weeks.. Instead I waited 3.5 weeks :(

 I feel you! lol guess what we did it last night:blush: didn't mean to but he said what the hell and this time i was the one who was saying no hun lets wait until after the fs appointment but he just worked on those spots i just caved in and melted! :dohh::xmas13: he promised this morning he would wait until the after the fs appointment on Wed. Now that is funny i had no idea he was just as hungry as i was :xmas8:


----------



## skeet9924

Ha ha ha my oh was the exact same.. After my surgery he kept telling me we HAD to wait until my 6 weeks was up.. It was him that initiated our first time after..a lot of people begin to try again right away


----------



## POASFiend

Skelleron said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> Well I really don't want Skelleron by herself, so I think I'll join her.
> 
> OMG after 3 BFNs, I got a BFP on my birthday. I'm so excited and really hope this little bean is a sticky one. Wow what an eventful week.
> 
> Woo hoo! Congratulations POASfiend! That's fantastic news, I am so thrilled for you! Happy birthday & happy Christmas, & thanks for not leaving me on my own &#58389; Do u want to bump buddy? XxClick to expand...

Darn rights I do!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Babyd- any news yet?? 

Nice ticker poas!! Hopefully Santa here's all of our wishes!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Ha ha ha my oh was the exact same.. After my surgery he kept telling me we HAD to wait until my 6 weeks was up.. It was him that initiated our first time after..a lot of people begin to try again right away

*Girl i slept on the couch last night because he was on me like a hog! i am shocked!!!! I am the one who gets on him for   I can't belive it! I am move then waiting after my fs appointment...i think instead of him drinking the red bull i would prop need them *


----------



## Icca19

Lol I'm the same way, DH always has to fight me off lol


----------



## skeet9924

Well looks like I won't be seeing oh at all until Friday :( but in the bonus side of that I hope he's raring to go from Friday on.. I'm going to jump him every night for my whole 2 weeks off!! Hopefully we will catch that eggy!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies :)

skeet...haha i hope u catch eggy hun...hubby isnt going to know what hit him lol

smiling - what a liberty, the time when you cant really have sex he wants you, the thrill of him not allowed to have you is turning him on..maybe you should do it more often and see what happends lol tell him no sex (make a reason up) knowing full well it will make him want to jump on you lol he will think he's got hes wicked way with you, not knowing all along it was an evil plan to get him in to bed lol

haha


icca - how u getting on hun, when you planning on testing?

afm - well i am now cd51...i have had some serious cramping on the left, almost so it hurts when i stand straight or try to push something!! its not a hurting pain like i need to go a&e tho!! but other than that no sign of af and no bfp!!

so tomorrow im going doctors, will ring them early morning to book in and then see if the docs will give me a blood test!

this is the longest ever cycle for me so i dont really know whats going on!!


could i be nearly 3 weeks late and still not show? could something be wrong?


----------



## skeet9924

Hmmm that is strange.. Though mind you I never get my bfp on time.. I've always been around cd 60 before I get mine .. However mine never stick :( 

Hope your dr gives you good news!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Hmmm that is strange.. Though mind you I never get my bfp on time.. I've always been around cd 60 before I get mine .. However mine never stick :(
> 
> Hope your dr gives you good news!!!

im actally worried that it might be ectopic you know hun. so many people have told me who have had ectopic there bfp never showed up but the blood test did which ended with it being just that!!

i hope he give me a bloodtest..but the only thing with that i dont think i'll get the results till friday :shrug:

i'll be cd52 tomorrow my lastest ever!! just gotta hope its good news that ends in good news. xx


----------



## skeet9924

My ectopic showed up on a urine test.. However it was a late show... Have u had any shoulder pain?


----------



## babydeabreu

im not sure hun, i woke up 2 days ago with a stiff neck so my shoulder/neck have been killing me since...even my lower back is really hurting? but i was saying to pete i must have layed funny to wake up with back/neck and shoulder pain right? so i cant say if that has something to do with it or not :shrug:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: babyD I hope you get your BFP! 
Have you gone for the blood work yet??

AFM.....I had a meeting with my Dr and were going to wait til after the holidays to see what this cyst does, it might go away, it might need to be removed :-( its bigger than my ovary! 

I think ill still test on Christmas anyways though


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:



> im not sure hun, i woke up 2 days ago with a stiff neck so my shoulder/neck have been killing me since...even my lower back is really hurting? but i was saying to pete i must have layed funny to wake up with back/neck and shoulder pain right? so i cant say if that has something to do with it or not :shrug:

:( I hope it's not an ectopic..I had really bad lower back pain aswell .. My one shoulder was sore but I had taken a huge fall at soccer so I was blaming it on that.. It wasn't until I had horrible cramps that I thought it could be


----------



## skeet9924

Ohh icca I hope you get your bfp!!! Really sucks that you are going through this :(


----------



## babydeabreu

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: babyD I hope you get your BFP!
> Have you gone for the blood work yet??
> 
> AFM.....I had a meeting with my Dr and were going to wait til after the holidays to see what this cyst does, it might go away, it might need to be removed :-( its bigger than my ovary!
> 
> I think ill still test on Christmas anyways though


oh icca... jeaz i so sorry. did u have to get a scan done? how will they remove it? will it damage your ovarys? im praying for you hun xx

afm...

i went to he docs at 9 this morning, instead of telling me to go hospital to get bloods done she did it there and then. she tested me for infection and did a test..both came back negative. i will get my results back on friday!!

she told me if my af hasnt shown up and the test is negative then she will send me to the hospital to get a scan done. as i may have a cyst or some blockage....which is why im getting pains. im getting worried now though as im 3 weeks late and still nothing!!




skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> im not sure hun, i woke up 2 days ago with a stiff neck so my shoulder/neck have been killing me since...even my lower back is really hurting? but i was saying to pete i must have layed funny to wake up with back/neck and shoulder pain right? so i cant say if that has something to do with it or not :shrug:
> 
> :( I hope it's not an ectopic..I had really bad lower back pain aswell .. My one shoulder was sore but I had taken a huge fall at soccer so I was blaming it on that.. It wasn't until I had horrible cramps that I thought it could beClick to expand...

i know hun, im worried too. my left arm is acking, like ive been punched about 6 times to get a dead arm!! i dont no it thats in my head now or if its really pains!! confused .com :shrug:

she will ring me fridays...then we will go from there xx


----------



## skeet9924

oh lynsy..I hope its nothing serious and you get some answers soon. I'm sure if there is a blockage then maybe that could cause similar pains to an ectopic. I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## POASFiend

Well I just can't seem to get away from this thread. My Christmas cheer is GONE for this year and feeling really angry right now. DH said some pretty stupid things like maybe I need to relax more next time. I didn't even know I seemed stressed?? So what he thinks this wouldn't have happened if I were more relaxed? I know he was just lost for words. But what a crappy thing to say. As if I'm responsible. Ah well that was a good morning rant. 

Baby I hope you get some good news from the dr.


----------



## Skelleron

Oh no Lori, I'm so so sorry to read of ur recent loss &#58387; I hope 2012 is a better year for u both. Lots of love, Zoe Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies.... My late late af was due today an as predicted she was just arrived :) 

CD1.... On to the next month.

Want be on as much as sorting the house out xx


----------



## babydeabreu

P.s hope you all have a lovely Christmas ladies love you all xx


----------



## POASFiend

Sorry baby. Well I don't know bout you but I plan on havin myself a big ol drink on Christmas and on New Years! 

Merry Christmas to all! Happy holidays!


----------



## babydeabreu

Me to Hun lol Ive got af so I have no reason not to have one. Its been three years since I've had a drink so I'm going to have a well deserved one or two or three lol 

Have a great one hun xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

*Babydeabreu: Yeah I should do that too!  jack him right up ha ha ha*

*PoasFiend:  Damnn am I reading your signature right?? No way..I am so sorry. Please hang in there and try to have a good Christmas despite it all. Have a drink but PLEASE NOT THE WHOLE BOTTLE!!! *


----------



## JRscorpio8

Oh POAS :( I'm sorry xx

Men never say the right thing of course he don't think it's your fault.

I want all the ladies in here to have the best Christmas you possibly can. Next year is gonna be fresh. It is gonna be a good year for us :)

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Poas :hugs: I'm so sorry!!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Just wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas!! I also wanted to say thank you to all of you amazing ladies .. You have all been a great support for me through out this tough year. Even though I did not get my Christmas present I was hoping for, I'm just happy that I can have a happy Christmas thanks to all the support from you ladies :hugs: 
I hope you all have an amazing time with family and friends. I hope all you ladies waiting for your :bfp: get your Christmas wish and all of the ladies who have received their :bfp: have a happy and healthy pregnancy!! 

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Skelleron

Merry Christmas ladies, hope we all have a happy 2012! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Awww luff ya to skeet, Been great meeting you and all you girls.merry Christmas to you and the family..

Merry Christmas to all of your girls, hope u allhave a great one. Lots of love xxx


----------



## POASFiend

How was everyone's Christmas? I hope you all enjoyed yourselves. Now on to New Year's! My resolution-------no more losses!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey poas!! My Christmas was good., how was your ?? Did u manage to enjoy yourself at all? I would love to have the same resolution!! I want 2012 to be a good year!!


----------



## POASFiend

I actually had quite a nice Christmas after all. I managed not to over eat too much. I'm lucky in that I don't gain weight easily but that doesn't stop me from feeling completely crappy and lethargic when I over eat. I managed to control myself though. Crazy resolution I know (like I have any control over it) but I need to think positive. I am also trying to make sure I'm living healthy so that I know it's nothing that I;m doing. Need to get DH to quit smoking though and would love for him to trim the waist because I want him around a long time. Hopefully we will both be a little healthier this year.

Oh and judging by your ticker I'm wishing you the best of bd'ing the next couple of days!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I'm looking forward to it.. We managed to bd a few days ago in a row.. But have not been successful the past 2 days as we've had tons of company and haven't a chance.. We are back home today with no company so hopefully things will work out :) I'm not temping or anything so I really have no idea when I'll o 

Glad to hear you had a good Christmas and managed to enjoy yourself .. I have such a hard time not over eating


----------



## 35_Smiling

*Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Mine was okay. I ended up going with my husband to his brother's house...i really had no choice after the long sermon i got from my husband when i told him i want to just be home alone. Anyways New Year is around the corner so wishing everyone their 2012 's *


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
It's been a very long time since I've been on but thought I'd give you an update. So glad to see some new BFP's. CONGRATS ladies! 
I was on a waiting list for an HSG to check my tubes which I finally got a few weeks ago (slightly uncomfortable!) The HSG showed that my tubes were clear and I was really happy. However, since then I have received a letter saying that my levels of AMH (some hormone or other) are 'about normal' but would be 'anticipated in a person with polycystic ovaries'. The consultant won't have an appointment for me until the very end of February to discuss what this means for me so I guess I'll need to wait. Not ovulating and have no cycle :-(. Trying not to be unhappy about it and think Christmas celebrations and our new puppy are keeping my mind off it for now ... ... sort of!


----------



## 35_Smiling

BMIbaby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> It's been a very long time since I've been on but thought I'd give you an update. So glad to see some new BFP's. CONGRATS ladies!
> I was on a waiting list for an HSG to check my tubes which I finally got a few weeks ago (slightly uncomfortable!) The HSG showed that my tubes were clear and I was really happy. However, since then I have received a letter saying that my levels of AMH (some hormone or other) are 'about normal' but would be 'anticipated in a person with polycystic ovaries'. The consultant won't have an appointment for me until the very end of February to discuss what this means for me so I guess I'll need to wait. Not ovulating and have no cycle :-(. Trying not to be unhappy about it and think Christmas celebrations and our new puppy are keeping my mind off it for now ... ... sort of!

*Glad to read your tubs are clear. Ahhh you got a new puppy (photo please) Good luck until your appointment and i hope you ov soon though...*


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies :)

how we all doing? 

my christmas was good, always good to meet up with the inlaws and catch up with all the fam. ate way to much, and ive never in my life seen a boy to get so much toys lol i actually think toysrus are out toys cos there all here lol now my house looks so messy all the time lol 

looking forward to new years..its my sister in laws 30th so there having a double celebration party...new years and 30th all in one night..should be a messy one :)

what all you lovely ladies up too for new years?

its our 11 year anniversary on the 10th of jan(day before im meant to ovulate) so im looking forward to that also. havent really been thinking bout ttc as its depressing me abit so i have just gone with the flow and will try keep it that way. 

hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Bmi- glad to hear your tubes are clear! I hope they figure things out for you soon.

Babyd-glad to hear you had a good Christmas! Your new years sounds like fun!

Smiling- so glad your oh got you out of the house! As much as its hard it needs to be done :) my oh keeps dragging me out too!

Afm- of course oh and I dtd so many times leading up to my fertile period but haven't done it since.. Too many nights of having casual drinks and him passing out on me :( only thing I can hope for this cycle is that I either o'd early or will o late.. Looks like I won't be having poas addiction this month. 

For new years since we've been so busy and had a rough year oh and I decided to get a hotel room with a jacuzzi- we are going out for dinner then just having a romantic quiet new years. I'm really looking forward to it :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Babydeabreu: I keep looking at your son he is soo cute! I love the curls and hope you never cut them off. Its funny how the kids get all the toys lol Wow congrats on Jan.10th when you celebrate your anniversary! Its looks like its going to be a super fun night with the :sex: going on for that eggie! LoL Good luck :dust: Enjoy you New Years too!

*Skeet9924: Thanks hun I had a okay time. So I decided to fix this issue next year I am going to take a trip for Christmas  going to buy my ticket early too. Ahh sorry for that party pooper got all busted but look on the bright side you got some super  in so you should be okay. Enjoy your New Year hun sounds like its going to be romantic. *

*AFM:*
*We havent decided what we are going to do as yet. So that is up in the air. I just cant wait until my cycle starts up again but having loads of fun with the  department. If we get caught its okay if not then IUI #2 is on its waywell after I talk to the fs about having my fibroid removed first.*


----------



## skeet9924

A trip sounds like a great time!! Oh and I decided on a quiet hotel night because we've been wanting to go on a trip but not able to afford it.. We need some romance and excitement after the stress we've had :) atleast you are having fun bding!! I hope I got a super sperm somewhere in there :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Just popping on..if i dont see or speak to you. wishhing you all

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/382601_10150428750882093_511557092_8743280_1538204528_n.jpg

all the best for the new year. lots of love from me pete and andreas xx

will get back to you all sun/mon. 

speak soon girls. xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone had a good new years!! Mine wasn't as romantic as I thought it would be.. Turns out one of ohs friends and his gf didn't have plans so they got a room a few doors down.. They are nothing but drama and stress all the time!! All they ever do is fight..so no bding in our nice room .. Ended up just passing out :( 

Where is everyone at in their cycle?


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girlies :)

i had a good new years, it was my sister in laws 30th so we had a massive party at my brother for the new years for both ..was about 35 people there and there kids so was sucha live party :)

how is everyone doing?


----------



## skeet9924

That sounds like a lot of fun!! I'm doing good!! I think af might make an early arrival though.. I've been moody and have some cramps :(


----------



## skeet9924

Well due to previous cycles looks like af could show her face anywhere between tomorrow and wed .. Lol or like previous cycles a month from now lol

Hope everyone had a good weekend!! 
Oh and I went to the movies on Saturday and watched the second Sherlock Holmes movie!!


----------



## POASFiend

Hey where is everyone? I have not been on much lately. Busy over the holidays and such. Skeet-how was Sherlock Holmes? The first one was mine and my hubby's first date! So we of course have to see the second one. I finally saw The Help. Really good. Hope everyone is doing A-OK!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah!!! Someone to talk to :happydance: 
How you doing!!!! It's been a very lonely tww over here!! Sherlock Holmes was good!!! Oh and I went to see the first one together as well!

How far along are you now? Have a scan yet??


----------



## POASFiend

ttcing again actually. They just don't seem to stick. We've been doing good though. Gotta go see that Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## skeet9924

Aww no!!! Damn it!! So sorry :hugs: has your dr checked your progesterone levels yet? 

I totally empathize the whole not sticking thing.. So frusterating :(


----------



## skeet9924

Aww no!!! Damn it!! So sorry :hugs: has your dr checked your progesterone levels yet? 

I totally empathize the whole not sticking thing.. So frusterating :(


----------



## POASFiend

have to go see my doctor, but she works very part time and is difficult to get into right now.


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully your dr can get you some answers.. I know in Ontario after 2 mc they will send you for testing... Unfortunetly for me because one was mc and one was ectopic it doesn't count :shrug: I know that my in has started testing my progesterone last preg and she did it for my mc and said both times it was low so now if I get preg I see her right away and she will put me on hormone supplements ... 

I hope you get your sticky bean really soon ... As of today I'm back in cd 1 :(


----------



## POASFiend

Ahh shazaam. I hate cd1.

I have heard mixed things about treating low progesterone. I've read a few places where it says taking progesterone doesn't help. Makes me wonder then, WHY DO THEY BOTHER. There is way too much conflicting info out there!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I agree!! I stopped googling stuff because it was driving me mad!! Im just trying to take it one day at a time now.. Figure my mom lost a lot of pregnancies before me.. She even adopted my bro figuring she couldn't get pregnant then had me.. So I guess miracles can happen


----------



## JRscorpio8

Hey Ladies, Happy New Year!!! I'm not all that happy, I feel like this is never gonna happen for me. My cycle was a bit messed up this past month, I ovulated real late but I put that down to the excesses of Christmas... my god I put on a stone!!! :dohh: I got my period now anyway. I been on a strict healthy diet with lots of a exercise so hopefully being much healthier might give me a better chance? I can only hope I guess. 

Where is everyone else??


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> Hey Ladies, Happy New Year!!! I'm not all that happy, I feel like this is never gonna happen for me. My cycle was a bit messed up this past month, I ovulated real late but I put that down to the excesses of Christmas... my god I put on a stone!!! :dohh: I got my period now anyway. I been on a strict healthy diet with lots of a exercise so hopefully being much healthier might give me a better chance? I can only hope I guess.
> 
> Where is everyone else??

hey hun. sorry you had a crap couple of months. try not to feel alone though..i ovulated late last month to. my cycle went up to cd54 longest ever. 

lets hope this cycle is a much better one for us both xx


----------



## skeet9924

It's been kind of quiet here... I just had af and an waiting to ov now.. I have the same feeling you do.. As of right now I'm not even making extra effort for oh and I to bd.. I usually try to jump him a lot all of the time so that he has no clue when I o.. Maybe it's just the January blues :shrug:


----------



## JRscorpio8

babydeabreu said:


> hey hun. sorry you had a crap couple of months. try not to feel alone though..i ovulated late last month to. my cycle went up to cd54 longest ever.
> 
> lets hope this cycle is a much better one for us both xx

Cheers darlin! Ur lil one is so cute he must help you feel better! He looks so like you xx 




skeet9924 said:


> It's been kind of quiet here... I just had af and an waiting to ov now.. I have the same feeling you do.. As of right now I'm not even making extra effort for oh and I to bd.. I usually try to jump him a lot all of the time so that he has no clue when I o.. Maybe it's just the January blues :shrug:

I think you're right. I usually like to go into the New Year with the changes I want to make, proper new starts for things you know? But I haven't got any control over this. I feel like I have this real air of desperation about me which just isn't attractive and I've even stopped enjoying sex. I feel all broken and unwomanly because I can't just look at a man and get pregnant like everyone else seems to be able to (I know you lot are all in the same boat I mean everyone around me who's on their millionth kid and wasn't even trying). :nope:

I'm gonna stop wallowing now lol


----------



## skeet9924

Ugh I agree.. I feel like every time I look around someone else is preg!! I'm almost at the point of just giving up.. On valentines day it will be a year since I started my first mc.. So February will be 1 year ttc.. So frusterating. Atleast we have here that we can support each other .

Babyd- holly crap!!! That's a long cycle!! Where are u at in ur cycle now??


----------



## skeet9924

This thread has gone very quiet :( I miss my ladies!!


----------



## JRscorpio8

Heya Skeet hunni

Bad New this side: I'm not going to be around much because OH and I have split up. :(

We obviously don't want the same things in life so we just quit and I realise from how easy it was to go our separate ways that he never made any sort of commitment to me. I now feel extremely lucky that I never fell pregnant when we were trying as his heart would not have been truly in it and when I bring a baby into the world I want both its parents to be equally enthusiastic about it!! I believe I deserve that and any child of mine deserves that!!!

I hope one day I will be back here with someone who wants this with me but that wont be for a while: I am going to concentrate on me now instead of putting a man first in everything I do when I get nothing back. Bitter much?! lol no I am honestly happy that I have realised before I waste any more years of my life. By the time I come back to TTC I expect you lot to be on your 2nd or 3rd babies OK!!!

One of the saddest things about splitting up with OH is that I now have no reason to come on B&B and chat to you lot. You have been great friends in this adventure!! I will probably still stalk you all a lil bit lol xxxxxxxxx

All my love and tonnes of baby dust

Jen xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

JRscorpio8 said:


> Heya Skeet hunni
> 
> Bad New this side: I'm not going to be around much because OH and I have split up. :(
> 
> We obviously don't want the same things in life so we just quit and I realise from how easy it was to go our separate ways that he never made any sort of commitment to me. I now feel extremely lucky that I never fell pregnant when we were trying as his heart would not have been truly in it and when I bring a baby into the world I want both its parents to be equally enthusiastic about it!! I believe I deserve that and any child of mine deserves that!!!
> 
> I hope one day I will be back here with someone who wants this with me but that wont be for a while: I am going to concentrate on me now instead of putting a man first in everything I do when I get nothing back. Bitter much?! lol no I am honestly happy that I have realised before I waste any more years of my life. By the time I come back to TTC I expect you lot to be on your 2nd or 3rd babies OK!!!
> 
> One of the saddest things about splitting up with OH is that I now have no reason to come on B&B and chat to you lot. You have been great friends in this adventure!! I will probably still stalk you all a lil bit lol xxxxxxxxx
> 
> All my love and tonnes of baby dust
> 
> Jen xxx

ohh so sorry jen, same time im happy that you have found this out and are doing the right thing for you. i wish you all the best, and i hope you find a man that will treat you right and give u what your rightly deserve.

even tho your not ttc you can still pop in and talk to us. always great to talk doesnt have to be baby related :)

big hugs sweet :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> This thread has gone very quiet :( I miss my ladies!!

sorry i have been on to chat, some how i unsubscribed from this thread. silly phone :dohh: 

im now 16dpo tested this morning and got bfn..but my opks have been dark again so looks like im going to ovulate LATE again!!! never mind eh...atleast i know :)

how u been skeet? xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi everyone poppin in to say hello. gosh i haven't been on bnb for awhile. i am back in college and i sure hope this is my last year! we are not ttc until i am finish my classes. been trying to graduate for two years now but ever time i get close to my finals i seem to have a m/c and bam! i can't complete my tests lol sooo this time around no ttc until summer time. i so can't wait.

How is everyone else?


----------



## POASFiend

Hey guys. I have been missing everyone as well. I don't know what's happened with my schedule I just haven't been able to find the time. 

Jen I am so sorry and at the same time am glad that you did find this out now. I have an ex husband and it makes things difficult with my daughter sometimes. You definitely want to have someone who's on board with the same things as you.

Well I'm CD 10 right now. So just gearing up yet again!!!! Skeet I notice your ticker. Hope you are busy girl. 

Baby D your cycle has gone to some kinda weird elephant long kinda cycle. What is UP WITH THAT. Mine is a perfect 28 days right now and I;m impatient!!!! It went to 30 days a couple of times and I nearly flipped. OKAY SHORTER CYCLE NOW!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

JRscorpio8 said:


> Heya Skeet hunni
> 
> Bad New this side: I'm not going to be around much because OH and I have split up. :(
> 
> We obviously don't want the same things in life so we just quit and I realise from how easy it was to go our separate ways that he never made any sort of commitment to me. I now feel extremely lucky that I never fell pregnant when we were trying as his heart would not have been truly in it and when I bring a baby into the world I want both its parents to be equally enthusiastic about it!! I believe I deserve that and any child of mine deserves that!!!
> 
> I hope one day I will be back here with someone who wants this with me but that wont be for a while: I am going to concentrate on me now instead of putting a man first in everything I do when I get nothing back. Bitter much?! lol no I am honestly happy that I have realised before I waste any more years of my life. By the time I come back to TTC I expect you lot to be on your 2nd or 3rd babies OK!!!
> 
> One of the saddest things about splitting up with OH is that I now have no reason to come on B&B and chat to you lot. You have been great friends in this adventure!! I will probably still stalk you all a lil bit lol xxxxxxxxx
> 
> All my love and tonnes of baby dust
> 
> Jen xxx

OH Jen I'm so sorry :hugs: But as Lynsey said I am glad that you are happy and realized this now. I know it has to be hard. I split with my ex after 10 years. It was a huge relief and I was very happy. I also did a lot to focus on myself for a while. I did have moments though that it was very hard as my whole life felt turned upside down. Please during those times and any time really feel that you can come on here and chat with us....we will still be here for you even when your not ttc :hugs: 

Keep us updated on how your doing.... we can live vicariously through you and your new single life!!



babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> This thread has gone very quiet :( I miss my ladies!!
> 
> sorry i have been on to chat, some how i unsubscribed from this thread. silly phone :dohh:
> 
> im now 16dpo tested this morning and got bfn..but my opks have been dark again so looks like im going to ovulate LATE again!!! never mind eh...atleast i know :)
> 
> how u been skeet? xxClick to expand...

OH NO!!!!:growlmad: Not another crazy cycle!!! I wonder why it is being so weird!! how long has you past few cycles been? I guess it makes it hard to time :sex: 



35_Smiling said:


> hi everyone poppin in to say hello. gosh i haven't been on bnb for awhile. i am back in college and i sure hope this is my last year! we are not ttc until i am finish my classes. been trying to graduate for two years now but ever time i get close to my finals i seem to have a m/c and bam! i can't complete my tests lol sooo this time around no ttc until summer time. i so can't wait.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Good Luck !!!!! TTC and school would be a lot of stress especially with the mc involved. Keep us updated on how you are doing!!!



POASFiend said:


> Hey guys. I have been missing everyone as well. I don't know what's happened with my schedule I just haven't been able to find the time.
> 
> Jen I am so sorry and at the same time am glad that you did find this out now. I have an ex husband and it makes things difficult with my daughter sometimes. You definitely want to have someone who's on board with the same things as you.
> 
> Well I'm CD 10 right now. So just gearing up yet again!!!! Skeet I notice your ticker. Hope you are busy girl.
> 
> Baby D your cycle has gone to some kinda weird elephant long kinda cycle. What is UP WITH THAT. Mine is a perfect 28 days right now and I;m impatient!!!! It went to 30 days a couple of times and I nearly flipped. OKAY SHORTER CYCLE NOW!!!!!

WOW so jealous!! A perfect 28 day cycle?? Mine are usually 30-32 and they feel so long!! I've even had 2 that are in the 60 day ranges lol. Atleast since my ectopic they are still staying in between 30-32 days. 

AFM: This cycle I am taking a lot more relaxed approach. I am working on getting myself back in shape. I joined a gym last week and have a goal to lose 12lbs before summer. I'm feeling really good about it too!! Last week I went to the gym 3 times and worked out for about an hour each time and played 2 games of soccer. 

Af will be do for me around the 12th of Feb...so I figure I will hold out until VDAy to test. Vday has been really bad for me in the past so I dont normally like it. Last year I started MCing on VDAy. I figure if I get my :bfp: on Valentines day then it will give me a reason to start liking it again...if I dont then :shrug: doesnt really matter cause I dont expect much on Valentines day anyways.


P.s I finally figured out how to use the multi quote :happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

JRscorpio8 said:


> Heya Skeet hunni
> 
> Bad New this side: I'm not going to be around much because OH and I have split up. :(
> 
> We obviously don't want the same things in life so we just quit and I realise from how easy it was to go our separate ways that he never made any sort of commitment to me. I now feel extremely lucky that I never fell pregnant when we were trying as his heart would not have been truly in it and when I bring a baby into the world I want both its parents to be equally enthusiastic about it!! I believe I deserve that and any child of mine deserves that!!!
> 
> I hope one day I will be back here with someone who wants this with me but that wont be for a while: I am going to concentrate on me now instead of putting a man first in everything I do when I get nothing back. Bitter much?! lol no I am honestly happy that I have realised before I waste any more years of my life. By the time I come back to TTC I expect you lot to be on your 2nd or 3rd babies OK!!!
> 
> One of the saddest things about splitting up with OH is that I now have no reason to come on B&B and chat to you lot. You have been great friends in this adventure!! I will probably still stalk you all a lil bit lol xxxxxxxxx
> 
> All my love and tonnes of baby dust
> 
> Jen xxx

i am so sorry hun. i truly understand what you mean. all the best and it was a please meeting you. :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Hello girls how have you all been? (its me icca) I had to create a new account. idk why I had trouble logging into my old account. But whatever....I'm back now! 
How is everyone! 

Jen I'm so sorry to hear that. Please stop into bnb every once in a while :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Hello girls how have you all been? (its me icca) I had to create a new account. idk why I had trouble logging into my old account. But whatever....I'm back now! 
How is everyone! 

Jen I'm so sorry to hear that. Please stop into bnb every once in a while :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Sorry about the double post


----------



## skeet9924

Hey!!! How have you been??? Welcome back!!! Things are good here..OH left today to go back to the city...so I'm hoping we got enough bding in!! Now its just the waiting game here!!


----------



## Jess19

I'm doing good. I didn't have internet for a little bit,it was terrible not being on bnb, I missed all you girls, I'm so glad I found this thread again! 

its nice to see you back in the ttc game! Is this your first cycle back? 


my cycle this time is messed up. I feel like I'm more like 8 dpo not just a few. I don't agree with ff this time lol


----------



## skeet9924

This is me second cycle back to ttc... I'm not trying as hard now though... To be honest I'm a little scared to become preg again.. Part of me really wants to and part of me is terrified I'll suffer another loss..

How come you think you are 8 dpo .. Did u opk or temp?


----------



## Jess19

I didn't opk this cycle so I'm really not sure
But I put some more info into my chart and now it looks right. I'm like 11 dpo now. I took a frer this am but it was neg so I'm hopping its still too soon

:hugs: I hope you have a great start to the new year ttc
OH and I are about to hit the one year mark. I have an appointment feb 27, I've been thinking about making a list of questions for the doc lol
I know what you mean about not trying as hard, I'm going to start after feb, its going to be hard.


----------



## skeet9924

My oh and I are coming up to our one year too .. My dr refuses to do any tests because all of my losses have been different types.. And since I've technically been able to conceive they won't test. 

You had a dip on the 24th that looks promising!!! 

Good luck hope 2012 is our year


----------



## Jess19

When Is your one year? Mine will be as soon as af arrives. I'm thinking she's going to come on the 2nd but who knows. 

My dr is going to put me on progesterone bit he won't do it until oh has a sa done. 
Which were going to do as soon as we get our taxes done and have some extra cash. my doc mentioned clomid but with my history of cysts prob not. I just had a huge one last cycle.


----------



## POASFiend

skeet9924 said:


> This is me second cycle back to ttc... I'm not trying as hard now though... To be honest I'm a little scared to become preg again.. Part of me really wants to and part of me is terrified I'll suffer another loss..
> 
> How come you think you are 8 dpo .. Did u opk or temp?

I know how you feel. We are still trying, but I don't think I'm going to be too eager to do any pregnancy tests because I feel like I'll get a positive only to be let done a short time later. WOW it wasn't supposed to be this difficult. 

This week I know of 3 people who had babies. I am so JEALOUS.

Jess--welcome back, was wondering where you were. 

I got a surprise this weekend. The past couple of times I used my monitor I'd get a few days of high readings and then a peak. Well Saturday I got a low reading but figured it was probably best if we start bding. The next morning I got a peak. So I'm super glad that we did bd the night before. I wonder what happened to my high readings???? Mind you I did start the monitor cycle one day late. So I gave it a bit of false info and it's probably comparing to past cycles. I have only used the monitor for 2 cycles. It was those 2 cycles that I got my BFPs though. So who knows maybe 3rd time is a charm. I can only hope. Got another peak today so OH is not off the hook yet. 

I'm trying to play it cool this month and not stress--we'll see how that works for me!!! I think I'll keep myself busy with housework. Lord knows there's lots of it to be done!!!


----------



## skeet9924

It's kind of hard to say when the one year is.. I fell pregnant in dec of 2010 by accident.. However I lost that pregnancy in feb of 2011.. Started mcing on the 14th and had a dc on the 18th.. I've been actually trying since then .. 

My ob did tell me as soon as I fall preg again to go see her immediately and she would put me on hormone supplements .. 

Poas- that's strange about your readings.. Good thing you bd'd anyways!! 

I know how frusterating it is with people having babies around you.. Most of my closest friends have babies .. 2 very new ones. I try to be a good friend and still spend time with them and the babies but it's very hard. I guess we will be testing around the same time.. When is af due for u??


----------



## POASFiend

AF is due on Valentine's Day. I hope she stays far far away!!!!!! 

HAHA funny story. I had onion dip yesterday and for some reason lately when I eat a lot of onions I get severely bloated. We went to my parents for a family dinner last night and everyone was noticing my belly and I could tell they were wondering but not saying anything. Finally my daughter noticed how bloated I was and she blurted out. OH MY GOD are you having ONE mom? How embarrassing it was to tell them NO JUST ATE ONIONS!!!! 

I did look pregnant though!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: how have you been! 
I'm so happy to be back on bnb! I'm missed all you girls

I think af is going to show wed, esp since I poas this am and its negative. 

I know what you mean, my sister had a baby in september, my best friend just had her daughter on the 10th and my sister in law (prego with twins 2nd cycle ttc) is due in april. Everywhere I go there is someone prego, its difficult


----------



## skeet9924

Poas- I'm due for af the 12th but I'm going to hold off until vday to test ( if I do get to test) so we might be testing together!! Omg that must have been so akward.. I actually get that a lot too.. When ever I gain weight it's only in the belly so people are constantly asking me if I'm preg ... 
I'm currently going to the gym now to try to eliminate that embarrassment 

Jess- u still have a chance until the :witch: shows her face!


----------



## POASFiend

No kidding awkward. I wished I could have just said YEP we're expecting. BUT NO GO. I don't think I feel much like testing this month, but who knows that could very well change. 2 weeks is still a long time away. Jess are your cycles regular now?


----------



## babydeabreu

hi ladies!

looks like im having yet another long arse cycle. cd41 and still nothing, ifeel like im getting nowhere. im not sure if im even ovulating. feel so rundown and deflated!

if af arrives im going to the docs to see whats wrong with me :(


if i was to go by my last cycle...my late af would arrive around valentines days!! woohooo lucky me!!


hope u girls get some good news soon. lots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## Jess19

no my cycles are not regular, this is the longest one I have had in a while. 
I'm thinking af will be here thursday. According to my phone app I'm already late. But according to my chat I'm only 12 dpo

I'm going to poas on friday if af doesn't arrive


----------



## skeet9924

yeah I know the feeling..I'm not feeling like testing either. Knowing my luck I will get a bfn and af for vday...

Babyd- that is so crazy that your cycles have gotten so long!! I'd check with your dr to see what is going on...it really could be that you just ov late....but you have been getting multiple positive opks right?


----------



## Jess19

no my cycles are not regular, this is the longest one I have had in a while. 
I'm thinking af will be here thursday. According to my phone app I'm already late. But according to my chat I'm only 12 dpo

I'm going to poas on friday if af doesn't arrive


----------



## POASFiend

AF for valentine's day...............BOOOOOOO!!!

That's when she's supposed to arrive for me too. And hubby and I are alone that night so DOUBLE BOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Jess- for my phone app I've got 4 of them and they all give me different dates.. What one do u use?

Poas- know the feeling the sucky vday.. I never have good vdays so I guess I should be used to it


----------



## skeet9924

Jess- for my phone app I've got 4 of them and they all give me different dates.. What one do u use?

Poas- know the feeling the sucky vday.. I never have good vdays so I guess I should be used to it


----------



## Jess19

I used woman log 
And ff....because it thinks for me haha. 

I can't wait for the end of the week! I want to poas so bad!
My boobs have been hurting so bad!


----------



## POASFiend

Jess long cycles due to cysts????

Sore huh? I always thought the first couple of weeks it is impossible to have symptoms, but the last 2 times I tested pos, I was tender and I was a little on the sensitive side. In fact I joked with my sister last time that judging from my tears maybe I was knocked up. Emotional enough for others to notice a change as well. I was also emotional just before I found out that I was pregnant with my daughter. I guess I am sensitive to changing hormone levels! So maybe this soreness of yours is a good thing. We can only hope.


----------



## Jess19

Yes its prob from cysts, but I haven't had one this cycle. I had one last cycle though. 

Its a word kind of hurt, like more on the sides able they feel full, like my glands are swollen or something. 
plus I'm super emotional as well. 
OH and I watched the movie "the help" and I cried like 3 times during the movie lol

I just got back from the dollar store, I got 3 of them to hold me over until friday, when I'll use my last frer


----------



## skeet9924

Hmmm never tried women log.. All of my apps are majorly messed because of my freakishly long cycles that ended up in bfp then loss.. Some ones says I have a 28 day cycle one says 30 one says 32 and the last one says 52 lol .. I'm generally in between 30 to 32 days .. 

Sore boobs is a great sign!! Right before my bfps I've been emotional and had one large cystic zit somewhere on my face.. 


Does anyone else get mid cycle acne?? I feel like I can't win!! I get one week of almost clear skin a cycle.. Then I get acne at ov time and just as it starts to clear I get af acne!!


----------



## skeet9924

Are u testing tomorrow morning Jess?


----------



## Jess19

My longest cycle was about 42 days since ttc, but if I remember correctly I had a 54 day cycle before OH and I started ttc, I've always payed attention to my cycles, their so screwed up lol

Yeah I'm going to test tomorrow morning. 
I bought those dollar store tests because I know I'll break down and use the only FRER ok have left and AF will arrive tomorrow lol just my luck!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I always use the dollar store ones too.. I hate wasting money on the frer for af to show up..


----------



## skeet9924

P.s good luck!!! Sending buckets of :dust:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks
I'll try and post pics in the am


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo.. I'll be checking for it!!


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohooo praying for bfp hun xxx


:dust::dust:


----------



## Jess19

Well its a bfn but af still hasn't arrived! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-01081513.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Boo!!! Hopefully she stays away and you just implanted late!!


----------



## Jess19

I'm hoping so, my temps tell a different story though
:hugs:
My boobs are still sore so that's a good sign.


----------



## Jess19

I'm hoping so, my temps tell a different story though
:hugs:
My boobs are still sore so that's a good sign.


----------



## babydeabreu

sorry hun, hopefully you tested to early and will get bfp in couple of days :)

xx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks
I hope you get some answers soon hun


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no your temp dipped :( hopefully it means nothing or maybe this one us ib???


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies...well this afternoon i got some spotting of pinkish blood with some jelly like cm..so im thinking that af is on her way. cd42 is much better than cd55 tho eh? :)

could be IB but im doubting it. xx


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhhh exciting!!! Either way really... But I hope it's ib!!!


----------



## Jess19

Wss


----------



## skeet9924

Wss???


----------



## Jess19

What she said lol


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhhhh! :dohh: That makes sense!! :blush: and here I thought I was down with all the lingo cause of the kids I work with


----------



## Jess19

Haha I had no clue what it was until I joined BnB


----------



## babydeabreu

she arrived full flow this morning so welcome cd1 for me!!

going to ring the docs in a bit to see if i can get some help. for the last 5 months my cycles have beeen between 31 to 55 days long. just isnt right is it


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry af arrived :hugs: 

Good idea to get some help from the dr though.. Especially since u went from normal to all over place..


----------



## Jess19

AF arrived in full force this am too
Looks like were going to be cycle buddies! 

Hope you get some info from the drs, keep us up dated!


----------



## Cassandtina1

jess19 did u came ur username?lol weird question but I thought (by ur pic.) that we used to talk on another forum


----------



## Cassandtina1

change*


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no!! Two afs!!! That sucks!! Looks like you two are syncing up!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Yup indeed. On to the next month jess... Atleast I've got you by my side :) xx


----------



## POASFiend

Ah crap!!!! Sorry to hear of the afs. Lyns--good that you're going to the doc. What is up with these cycles? And cripes mine is textbook perfect like they taught us in school, so how come I can't just get knocked up and stay that way? I'm grumpy and OH and I had a most major fight this week. I would just like to curl up and eat junk food.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: cycle buddies 

Yes its me Icca19, I did change my screen name. I was off line for a little bit and when I went to log back on it wouldn't let me , so I made a new acount


----------



## skeet9924

Poas- oh and I have been fighting too :( it sucks!! 
My cycles aren't really text book but usually 30-32 days with the exception of 2 cycles close to 60 days


----------



## Cassandtina1

oh lol I new I wasn't crazy!! I've been trying to follow up on all the ladies I used to chat w/! I'm glad u have a journal so I can read up! :)


----------



## Jess19

POAS :hugs: hooe you get to making up soon :hugs: 

It tok me about a day or two to find you ladies again :hugs: I'm sohappy to be back!


----------



## Jess19

So....I'm thinking about taking soy this cycle
What to do you girls think? Any suggestions on dosage??


----------



## skeet9924

Happy to have you back jess!! It was a quiet few weeks on here...no body was talking really...

Sorry I'm no help with soy...never taken it and never really researched it...what is it supposed to do?


----------



## POASFiend

Yeah I haven't really looked into soy either.......Please enlighten us!!!!!! 

OH and I have been a lot better since we had a big blow up. Sometimes I guess things just buildup and you have to clear the air. At least it happened just AFTER I ov'd and not before LOL!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

lol POAS good to hear you and oh are all good..ours happened just after too... we never really did have a big blow up, it was more or less just frusterated with each other and kind of staying clear of each other for the night. We are fine now though..just both under a lot of stress right now.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies.. I got home tonight and there was a message from my ob office saying that they wanted me to call them.. Not sure why as the last time I talked to her I thought she said I didn't have to come back until I was preg :shrug: unfortunetly they were only in the office until noon today so I have to wait until Monday to find out :(


----------



## POASFiend

:huh::huh:Hmmmm? Let us know what you find out today.

I myself had a waste of a weekend. I was in bed the whole time with a cold and afraid to take anything JUST IN CASE. I had so much hot water with honey and lemon that I could have floated away.


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies.. I got home tonight and there was a message from my ob office saying that they wanted me to call them.. Not sure why as the last time I talked to her I thought she said I didn't have to come back until I was preg :shrug: unfortunetly they were only in the office until noon today so I have to wait until Monday to find out :(

everything ok hun?

poas - hope your feeling better today? xx


----------



## skeet9924

Well apparently after my ectopic my blood had shown antibodies from the pregnancy in it.. They are sending me for blood work to see if the rhoghan shot worked.. Just to explain a little more clear.. I have a- blood so if the baby has b blood I can get very sick if our blood mixes .. Also my body could reject the pregnancy because of my blood type.. 

Also on a different not.. I'm either having ov spotting ( and I didnt ov when I thought) or I have ib spotting or af is starting early


----------



## POASFiend

I am RH neg as well. I did not receive the shots when I had my daughter (long story). I was always worried about being sensitized. If you are sensitized, it will matter what the levels are in your blood (and they can go down over time, so it may be more serious now, but become less so). Even if your levels are high, not all pregnancies get rejected although sometimes babies need a blood transfusion. Just remember it wasn't long ago that they had no shot to combat antibodies so, take it one step at a time. I hope you get good news though and the Rhogan worked. It usually works like a charm and I imagine this blood work was done before the Rhogan or before it had time to fight off the anitbodies!!!! Keep us updated. We need to look out for you girl.

Crawled into bed @ 730 yesterday but got absolutely no sleep all night. It doesn't help that I'm uber paranoid and refuse to take anything in case I'm preggo. After all this was a good month of trying so................who knows.

Linsey-what's up with you????? (I wish I had your full head of hair, my hair is fine and wimpy).


----------



## skeet9924

Wow poas.. Your so educated on this.. Lol other then antibodies .. I knew nothing about it or how it worked.. All I really knew is that I needed the shot and that could have been one of the many reasons for my first loss!! 

I'll keep you ladies posted!! My spotting has stopped!! I don't think I'll hold out to v day to test like I planned


----------



## POASFiend

ha ha I was a high risk Labour & Delivery nurse for years!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!! I'm sure I'll be leaning on you for answers lol.. If I am preg now.. Would that effect the blood work they just did? I had spotting yesterday


----------



## skeet9924

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/875405-possible-ib-spotting-test.html

Just a fun poll lol .. Figured id get opinions from others :) feel free to vote.. I'm going to try really hard to hold off to the most common poll date!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone?,
Sorry I have been away for a couple days, I've been super crazy busy at work. it's getting close to valentines day and I work at a jewelry store lol

Wow skeet that sounds like it could be ib!!!


----------



## POASFiend

Skeet-If you have spotting early enough in a pregnancy it does nothing to the bloodwork since your baby has not established any blood circulation yet. So before you get a BFP it's no worries. It doesn't take long after though for baby to start developing blood cells. Whenever there is bleeding with a pregnancy, it's hard to know what blood is going where. So if baby's blood cells (containing the anitgen) get into your bloodstream that's when the problems start. Your body does not like this unknown stranger (antigen) so it thinks it could be something harmful like a virus and goes into attack and destroy mode takes a bit of work though because it needs to construct antibodies. Your body has memory for things like this (reason why people only get chicken pox once). It remembers that "BAD ITEM" and if it encounters it again it can attack MUCH MUCH faster with the Antibodies that it has previously developed. That's why it's usually the next pregnancy they have to watch closer. So if they find antibodies in your blood they will monitor those levels constantly so that they don't attack too many of babies blood cells. Your immune system is doing what it's designed to do but nobody ever told it that those antigens belong to a wanted and welcome living thing as opposed to a virus. So to answer your question recent bloodwork would be based on your ectopic but if you are currently pregnant it's probably way too early for the 2 to have anything to do with eachother. People can have multiple miscarriages and then discover this is what's happening but it happens once you KNOW you are pregnant because again it can only happen if fetal blood cells have already been produced. 

It sometimes sounds like doom and gloom but I have seen many women have babies even if they have developed antibodies. Sometimes baby has some mild anaemia, sometimes they need a little extra help. Each situation is different.


----------



## POASFiend

I myself broke down and tested today 9or 10dpo. BFN. I'm having one of those feeling likes it's never going to happen pity parties. Need to go home and eat a pound of bacon.


----------



## skeet9924

Aww so sorry poas :( :hugs: it's still easly though

Should I contact my ob and let her know I'm spotting.. Af isn't due until Sunday?


----------



## POASFiend

not if AF isn't due yet (provided you have a reasonably regular cycle). It would be different if you thought you could have already been pregnant for many weeks. However I always tell my patients if it's something that will be haunting you all day and keeps you obsessing then you should call the ob. After all they are the experts so it feels much more reassuring to hear what they have to say and then not have to constantly worry. That's why they get paid the big bucks.


----------



## skeet9924

Well the spotting has stopped pretty much.. Took a test today and it was bfn.. I'll test again on Monday if af doesn't show up.. Is it possible that I could spot if I ovulated out of the side that had surgery on it??


----------



## POASFiend

I wouldn't rule that out, but not entirely sure. There are soooooo many reasons that women can spot. It is so hard to say. I never ever used to notice any spotting throughout my cycle then one month things change. Now it isn't uncommon for me to have light spotting from 10dpo until AF. The first time it happened I thought for sure IB since I had that with my daughter. Now 8 months later I just realize, that's what my body does now. Time only tells. That being said I got spotting yesterday and today so I'm thinking I am probably out this month. Seems to be the normal pattern.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol .. God played a cruel trick when he invented our bodies!! :haha:


----------



## POASFiend

No kidding! 

Well as I thought AF showed (2 days early). I never have a cycle shorter than 28 days. This is a first. If anything my cycle is 1 or 2 days longer, not shorter. So I guess on to March!!!!

Skeet any more spotting? Anything new?

Baby and Jess--How are things coming along on your end?


----------



## skeet9924

Awww so sorry poas.. Well nothing to report here.. No more spotting.. Still af cramps and bfn yesterday mid day.. It af isn't here tomorrow morning I will test


----------



## Jess19

How many dpo are you? 
Did your chart roll over skeet?

I'm good here, just waiting to O..... I'm not going to opk this cycle, just going to bd and temp
This is my first cycle ttc and not opk


----------



## skeet9924

I'm officially 2 days late.. So about 15 dpo.. Got a bfn this morning so maybe that spotting was my period :shrug:


----------



## POASFiend

hmmm curious stuff. Couldn't we just be born with little monitors that pop up (like a butterball turkey). One could pop up for ovulation. Another could pop up for a BFP. It would be much easier on us!!!


----------



## skeet9924

OMG that would be amazing!!!! It would make life so much easier and a lot less stressful!!..Everytime I plan on having a relaxing ttc month, something messes up in my body and I get all confused and stressed out again!!


----------



## POASFiend

I know what you mean. There have been a couple of times when I thought sure thing and yet the 2 times I got a BFP it's when I thought slim chance. Maybe I SHOULD stop trying, I'll get pregnant immediately!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thats usually what most people say the key is!! I just ordered 50 Ic's for 48 dollars...sick of spending a ton of money on frers


----------



## Jess19

Lol you girls are too funny

Sorry about your bfn skeet


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jess.. Still no sign of af.. I wonder if this will be one of my 60 day cycles..


----------



## POASFiend

let's hope not


----------



## POASFiend

Jess I guess work will be quite now.

Noone ever buys jewellry. Ho hum.

I did get a wicked box of chocolates though!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

I got a vday text...and a kiss and a bfn!!! LOL i just love Vday!!! <----pure sarcasm


----------



## Jess19

Its was s busy today at work! I didn't have a chance to rest 

I got a dozen of chocolate covered strawberries from a local chocolate factory....$20 a dozen!....totally worth it though lol

Oh skeet I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

well ladies still all :bfn: over here...I called my OB to find out the results of my blood work for the antibodies and apparently there is something else elevated in my blood a long with the anit bodies...I think the word she said starts with a H?? :shrug: Do you know what she is talking about POAS??Anyways it just means more blood work if and when I get preg and apparently I'll have to be on closer watch then I already am...yipee <sarcasm..... I asked the Ob while I was on the phone about my spotting last week (and the bleeding when I had sex(...she said that all signs point to pregnancy ( atleast that would be the obvious easy explanation) they did a HCG blood test today and I should get the results tomorrow...If I'm not pregnant then they will investigate into it more.

I hope everyone else is doing good!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh and I also forgot to mention when i told OH all this...he said he thinks that I should go back on BCP and just forget the whole TTC thing for a bit....he thinks its adding to much stress to the pile of stress we already have :cry:


----------



## Jess19

Oh skeet I hope you get some answers soon! 
sorry I'm not much help, I don't know what that could be, the whole H thing. 

does your OH need a break? or are you ready for one too? 

I think I am, this is the first cycle I haven't opk. I'm just trying not to think about it but I want to so bad lol. I'm just temping, and watching cm


----------



## skeet9924

I think oh does.. He hates worrying about me and I'm pretty sure the spotting and bleeding after sex last week had him worried about me again. As much as he doesn't say it, I know the losses bother him too.. He wouldn't even have sex with me on vday!! I think I'm getting ready for a break aswell but not too sure about going back on bc..

The whole ttc thing is so stressful!! How long have you been ttc ?? I know you said it before but my memory sucks lol


----------



## Jess19

It's 12 months this cycle, I have an appointment with my dr on the 27th, idk how that's going to go, he wanted a sa done before we went any further ttc


----------



## skeet9924

It's 12 months for me since my first mc.. Wasn't really ttc before that.. 

Good luck at your appt!! I hope you get some answers soon!!


----------



## skeet9924

My results are neg :(


----------



## Jess19

Oh skeet I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jess.. I'm going to leave the whole no ttc in his hands.. If he doesn't want to then he can prevent it.. I'm not going back on bc to have to start all over again in a few months


----------



## Jess19

Totally agree, I wouldn't start it either. 

Are you still going to be on BbB ?


----------



## skeet9924

Yup.. I'll still hang out.. Just won't be ttc.. Unless oh decides not to take responsibility lol


----------



## POASFiend

Oh skeet I'm so sorry. Wow a lot has happened since I was here last. Did you find out about the H thing? There are so many different weird blood things. I can imagine OH is super stressed. Mine always talks about if we are blessed enough to have a kid but when the going gets tough he starts acting weird too. I think it's because they have no control over it and can't just FIX it. That's just my thought. It's tough on us gals. We don't need them to fix ANYTHING we just need them to be there and stay strong sometimes. That being said a break can be a good thing but I'd have to agree about the BCP why bother. THen you are just NTNP and who knows--if you get a surprise then you get a surprise. Nobody said it was easy--oh wait no I take that back--in sex ed they didn't say it but they sure made it sound easy. I wish someone would have told me how difficult it could be. I don't know if that would have changed anything but at least I wouldn't have felt alone!


----------



## skeet9924

No I didn't .. I didn't really ask too much more.. I'm going to go see my actual dr tonight so I'll ask if he got a copy of the report.. I agree with you about the whole " guys want to fix things" comment. I think my man has a lot on his plate right now and just doesn't want the added stress of this right now.. He really wants me to go back on the pill because he doesn't want me stressing over strange cycles.. But I absolutely refuse to.. I think he might be serious this time though.. Even when I tried to initiate sex this weekend he avoided it :( and that is not like him.. I think he's afraid he won't be able to be the responsible one :haha: it's funny how in health class they make u think if u look at a guy while not on bc you will get preg .. I should have known it would be difficult for me.. I was never regular with my pill and never even had a scare


----------



## Jess19

hello girls, how is everyone doing? 
Sorry I haven't been on much, it's been crazy busy at work, I just got signed on as full time with benefits and all that good stuff lol plus OH just started a new job last week, so needles to say I've been a little occupied lately. It's kind of nice, it's def taking my mind off of ttc.  

Skeet I hope things get better and stress free for you and your OH :hugs:

POASfiend Its great to see you again :hi:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Jess!! Congrats on full time!!! Hopefully it keeps your mind of stuff and you get your bfp!! 

I went to the drs tonight and asked him about my strange cycle.. He said it was probably unovultory .. <-- mind my spelling lol.. He said its very normal for everything my body has been through.. And if it doesn't show by next cycle he will run some tests


----------



## Jess19

When do your think your next cycle will start?? 
I'm glad your dr has a plan


----------



## skeet9924

Jess19 said:


> When do your think your next cycle will start??
> I'm glad your dr has a plan

Well.. Hard to tell.. I'm going to guess that if I count my spotting as af the around the 9 th of march


----------



## babydeabreu

BOING.............boing...bouncing in!!!.... lol

ello chickadees. sorry i havent been in here i lost the thread, i must have clicked unsubscribe :dohh: i was like noone chatting on this thread in ages let me go find it lol well behind i am lol

skeet....jeaz that muct be hard on you hun....after everything you have been through for him to say stop ttc go on the pill. i hope you guys are workign throught this..must be hard for him too. hope your doing fine though hun?


Jess19 - how u doing hun? where are you in your cycle? 

POASFiend - hows you and hubby doing? you guys ok? 


afm - well.................lets just say my cycle is lost the plot lol im waiting on a scan date to go get a scan to see if i have cyst on my ovaries as for the last 8 days(after af finished) i have been having pains everyday. had bloods taken...for everything and have to go back to the docs on the 4th of march!!...to talk about my levels. said it all looks fine but need to talk about things more clearly so i can understand what the hell is going on. my cycles are getting so long im actually missing months out :( how annoying is that :wacko:

so looking forward to the scan to see if anything is there. i just want some help and some answers so i hope this is the key :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls

Baby D that's good that your finally getting some answers
I thought my cycles were long, idk how your deal with it
Lucky for me I've been super busy so I'm not thinking about ttc as much
:hugs: I hope everything turns out ok

Skeet have you ever just spottted in a cycle?
I'm a heavy bleeder so I'm sorry I can't give much info, my cycles are always the same


----------



## skeet9924

Lynsey- welcome back!! You need to make sure you subscribe to the thread again!! We are missing you here!! It has been hard for me.. I was actually pretty furious and heart broken.. But I know its all because he worries about me. 

Happy to hear you are finally getting some answers .. Your cycles have been very strange lately. 

Jess- other then ov spotting.. I've never spotted.. Even after being on the pill my cycles were pretty normal and the ov spotting only happened once.. My two strangely long cycles I had before I ended up pregnant at the end of them. ( probably due to ovulating late and not worrying about ttc when I had no idea what was going on) . My dr wasn't surprised that I had a cycle like this.. He actually was more surprised that I had 2 normal cycles after my ectopic .


----------



## POASFiend

The funny thing about cycles is you don't know anything about them until they are done!!!! Unless you are so ridiculously regular you can't predict ANYTHING and even then you get some curveballs thrown in.

Lynsey--Glad you are getting a thorough work up. OH and I are great, thanks for asking. In fact he hasn't been saying much good or bad. So I asked him this morning if he still wanted to be trying and how badly. Me thinks we are on the same page and we have got the rest of the week planned for quality time starting tonight (got a high reading on my monitor). 

Jess--Nice to hear about work. I agree, you are probably going to be so preoccupied that who knows--you may get a nice surprise.

Skeet-- I wonder if some of this may blow over in a couple of months with OH. I'm thinking he just can't take it all right now, with everything that's happened. I say DON'T talk about cycles or TTC or anything of that sort unless he asks. Then the pressure should subside enough to a comfortable state again.


----------



## skeet9924

I agree .. I'm going to try really hard not to mention anything baby related.. I usually don't mention my cycles or anything unless it goes strange.. Guess I'm going to have to keep that to myself aswell.. I'm just going to focus back on getting in shape :) 

Whats going on with you these days??


----------



## POASFiend

Well yesterday I got a high reading on my monitor and tons of (TMI warning) EWCM. OH was home from work and was feeling under the weather but by the time I came home from work he seemed much better. He had enough energy to go to his parents and shovel 5 cm of snow (his parents are on vacation right now). By the time we went to bed he said he was not feeling well (personally I think he is a bit of a baby and doesn't seem sick half the time when he complains). So he took cough medicine (he said he had stomache problems not a cold, but I think he just wanted it to knock him out) and went to bed. Couldn't understand why I was frustrated. I told him this is the 3rd time in the past 6 months that he's been under the weather the week I'm ovulating. I also explained that he had a lot of energy to shovel. "But I have to get that done" he says. Well I told him if he's as serious as he says he is about having kids then "he has to get this done" It's as much a priority as other things since I'm 37, we don't have the luxury of putting it off. He said it's not his fault he was under the weather (which really means I didn't sleep well the night before). I asked him what would he do with a crying baby when he is feeling under the weather. Would he be too exhausted for that too. Personally I don't think he was sick, he was just tired and wanted a day off work. He sure had energy this morning when he woke up.

I understand being tired, but if we are going to do this thing there will be times that we'll have to just push ahead even if we're tired. But I bet he'll have all the energy in the world 2 days after I ovulate. 

Today he's sucking up to me. I hate when he tries to suck up.


----------



## skeet9924

POASFiend said:


> Well yesterday I got a high reading on my monitor and tons of (TMI warning) EWCM. OH was home from work and was feeling under the weather but by the time I came home from work he seemed much better. He had enough energy to go to his parents and shovel 5 cm of snow (his parents are on vacation right now). By the time we went to bed he said he was not feeling well (personally I think he is a bit of a baby and doesn't seem sick half the time when he complains). So he took cough medicine (he said he had stomache problems not a cold, but I think he just wanted it to knock him out) and went to bed. Couldn't understand why I was frustrated. I told him this is the 3rd time in the past 6 months that he's been under the weather the week I'm ovulating. I also explained that he had a lot of energy to shovel. "But I have to get that done" he says. Well I told him if he's as serious as he says he is about having kids then "he has to get this done" It's as much a priority as other things since I'm 37, we don't have the luxury of putting it off. He said it's not his fault he was under the weather (which really means I didn't sleep well the night before). I asked him what would he do with a crying baby when he is feeling under the weather. Would he be too exhausted for that too. Personally I don't think he was sick, he was just tired and wanted a day off work. He sure had energy this morning when he woke up.
> 
> I understand being tired, but if we are going to do this thing there will be times that we'll have to just push ahead even if we're tired. But I bet he'll have all the energy in the world 2 days after I ovulate.
> 
> Today he's sucking up to me. I hate when he tries to suck up.



Reading that just frusterated me for you!! My OH acts the exact same way when he is tired. He also seems to get "sick" a lot...and half the time I feel he is just acting like a big baby... Did you get any bd in before O?? 

Your right though, he really does need to step it up...Although 37 feels old there are a lot of women getting pregnant succesfully into their 40's so please dont feel too pressured. 

In the past when OH wasnt feeling well while I was ovulating I just tried a few extra things to spice it up....or I tried to get him before he went to bed...that way he had no excuses


----------



## Jess19

Hey all!!! :hi: 

POASfiend I hope things get better :hugs: I certainly have been there myself, it sucks I know :hugs: I was just freaking out the other day because ill be 30 in acouple years and I want to have all my childern by the time I'm 30, that's 2 more kids in about a year and a half.....probably not going to happen lol


----------



## skeet9924

My freak out is that I'll be 30 in November :( I'mready having a hard time getting preg.. So I totally get it.. I always planned on kid before 30 atleast.. Guess life doesn't follow plans :( I'd have to get pregnant right now for that to happen :(


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet - such a hard place to be in....give it couple of weeks when the stress dies down maybe just avaing fun sexytime it will help towards things. dont tell him when your ovulating just go with the flow..so when you are ovulating be cheeky and try bed then with out him knowing lol just a helpful idea lol :)cos he obviously wants kids with you just not the stress to go with it!! so trying a more relaxed approach might help?

jess - hopefully it would of happened in these 2 years hun..have faith its happened before it will happen again :)

POASFiend - men eh? always suck up when there ready but when we need it,.... ohh a whole lot of reason come up lol 

OH is not doing that great but doing he's best togive me sexytime while im o'ing. no presure just when he can..so im greatful for that :) 

afm - well ive had some right positive opks but no smiley face?

heres yesterdays...the top one is from the smiley face ovulation test 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/3fd764c7.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/4e3ce7e3.jpg

which i would say is positive and should be ovulating right? but no smiley face!! hopefully today i will get a smiley face..if not i will just take my opks as positive and that im ovulating!!


----------



## POASFiend

Looks positive to me. Sorry OH isn't doing too good.

So tried BDing last night and then he pulls out the lube and I say no none of that tonight and he looks dumbfounded and can't figure out why. Then he tells me he didn't know I was ovulating. I reminded him that he gets stressed when I share to much with him, so if he doesn't want to know, then if I say no lube, it's no lube. And he knows why. Plus I think he knows darn well that I'm Oing this week. I gave him enough of a hint without talking to much about my cycle, as per his request. So it ruined the mood and we didn't finish the job. Didn't know I was ovulating my @$$. So today I got a peak on my monitor. If he's not up to the challenge the next 2 days. I think I'm done trying as it is heartbreaking BDing all throughout the month EXCEPT when I'm ovulating because then it sounds like a load of BS when he says he wants kids so badly. He talks about it all the time. When will he get it through his head that the stork doesn't bring them.

SORRY JUST NEEDED TO RANT AGAIN.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: its ok  rant all you want


----------



## Jess19

lynsey that is def a positive opk

Iv had positive opks with no smiley face. 
Actually now that I think about it iv had positive opks and no smiley face in the am with FMU! 
And then had a smiley face at night? Go figure 

Just keep all your bases covered


----------



## Jess19

Awe skeet I hope we both get a nice present for our 30th B Day
:dust:


----------



## Jess19

Awe skeet I hope we both get a nice present for our 30th B Day
:dust:


----------



## Jess19

So I'm thinking about testing tomorrow morning at 8 dpo....what do you girls think?

I really wan to but I don't want to start my weekend with a BFN :-(
My addicton is kicking in lol


----------



## skeet9924

Lyns- those look positive!! Hope your getting your bd on!! Sorry to hear oh isn't doing well.. What a champ though trying to bd through it!!

Poas-have you thought of getting preseed? It's a fertile friendly lube.. Then you don't have to worry about it... My oh is thE exact same way.. A lot of the time when I'm ov'ing I try to get him in the morning.. That way I can use the preseed abd he has no idea :) it's ok to rant .. That is what we are here for :) 

Jess:

Afm: oh got great news on Friday!! He got a new job!! He's very excited about it and will be making more money!! I'm no longer cut off!! Lol .. He also was not do concerned this weekend about not ttc :). However the only downfall with this job is that it will act as a type of bc.. I will rarely see him .. He will be working Monday to Friday from 5 pm until 4 am.. And getting home around 5:30 or 6 am depending .. I get up for work at 6 am and get home at 5.. So we really won't cross pathes.. I just have to hope I ov on the weekend.. So I guess we are officially ntnp .. The only time we have a good chance of conceiving is during the summer since I don't work during the summer


----------



## skeet9924

Jess- what kind of tests do you have?


----------



## POASFiend

Jenn-I've thought of the preseed. But the reason for the lube is a different reason (flavoured lube) if you catch my drift (another no no if I'm ovulating). 

Jess- based on the stats--if you are heartbroken about a BFN it's best to wait until 10dpo if you can.

Well--I'm officially out this month not because AF but apparently you need to bd and finish the job if you want any chance in hell--which didn't happen for us this week. Grrrrrrr. I was even having ovulation pains this time which doesn't happen often for me. The whole time I just kept thinking what a waste. It's unbelievable my level of frustration right now. I don't want to take it out on OH though because Friday he had a huge argument with his boss and we aren't sure what's going to happen work wise for him, because he can't stay in the current job. So he was clearly affected by the stress. He was just as frustrated as I was. I need the planets to align! Or the moons or something in the cosmos to happen. Or cash in some good karma credits (I believe I have a few). 

Happy Monday though everyone. I'm going out tonight with OH for his birthday tonight. I'm sure the night will end nicely. Too bad I;m not Oing right now!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: 

POAS I'm sorry this cycle was a no go :hugs: I wish you al the luck next time around

Well girls I tested today.....here it is 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-27091359.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Poas- I'm so sorry this cycle was a no go :hugs: I know how frusterating it is.. Sorry to hear your oh has had so much stress at work... It's amazing how many outside factors impact ttc

Jess- I don't see any thing on that test.. Is there anything that you can see? It's still really early

Afm: officially on unofficial bc :haha: oh started his new job today.. So I will not see him until Saturday now :cry: I'm so torn!! Extremely happy for him.. As he is happy about the job and it's good money .. But I hate missing him


----------



## POASFiend

Jess--It IS early. Don't give up hope yet.

Jenn-It's awful when work takes them away from us. Those are always tough decisions. Imean who couldn't use a job that pays more?


----------



## babydeabreu

poas - sorry that things are stressful this month, really hope next month will be a much better one for you both. hope hubby can sort it out with work too :hugs:

Skeet - good news that hubby has got hes job and looking forward to the money coming in. but sorry he's going to be away alot and that you guys want see each other as much. i hope when ovulation comes around you can try and squeeze a quicky in before one of you goes to work! :hugs:

jess - i dont see anything but like the girls said it is early days, so keep trying maybe tomorrow it will show darker. sending lots of :dust: your ways xx



afm - im meant to be 4dpo and just did an opk and it has come back dark again :dohh:

4dpo opk - 


https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/48410bb6.jpg

and yes i have tested and yes :bfn: even though my minds keeps telling me theres a faint line there *but* i know theres not..its just wishful thinking lol :dohh:

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/5136758d.jpg

its only early so i know im a wolly for trying lol


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls
Well I tested last night and this am with some dollar store tests and thus is what I got....
This is this mornings test
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-28080529.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

And here is last nights
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-27224435.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Lindsey maybe your pooping out multiple eggs! 
My sis in law had a 3 day long surge when she got pregnant with the twins


----------



## babydeabreu

oh jess i see something on the top one! what dpo are you again? this is looking good i defo see a line :happydance:






Jess19 said:


> Lindsey maybe your pooping out multiple eggs!
> My sis in law had a 3 day long surge when she got pregnant with the twins

really? eek :wacko:


----------



## skeet9924

Jess- I see something on the first test!!! Hopefully it's the start of your :bfp:!!! 

Lyns- good possibility of being super fertile!!! Hopefully this is your month!! 

Afm- got some bd in on Sunday with quiet hopes of oving.. Today I got ewcm .. So chances are I'm oving now or soon.. I know it's only tues but if I ov tomorrow then my chances have dropped :( oh and I are talking about moving to a more central place for us as right now he doesn't even come home during the week.. He's staying at his parents house in the city .. He's has me looking at houses all week


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :hugs: 
I'm 11dpo today

:happydance: let's hope you catch that eggy skeet!! Your chances seem good!!


----------



## babydeabreu

i agree defo still got a chance there skeet. where u are living now is it rented or do you own it? how far away from the city are you? that must be so hard not seeing him most of the week.....i know its not much but you have us :) xx

jess - 11dpo ohh you are looking very good hun...cant wait to see tomorrows test :) 


ive been getting pains for the last couple of days well ever since i o'v 4 days ago..so hopefully this is a good sign as well. dont want to get my hopes up xx


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

We rent right now and we live just over an hour from the city..on good traffic and weather days. and since his parents live fairly close to his work it makes it easy for him to stay there...I drive over about an hour to work aswell, but i dont head to the city so my drive is really nice and very predictable...We are thinking of just moving closer to the highway so its only about a 30 min drive for him and it will cut time off mine too...I'm really happy I have you ladies...it would make everything so much harder if I didnt


----------



## POASFiend

I see it on the top one too.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave:


----------



## skeet9924

Hello smiling!! Long time no talk!!! How are things going?


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Hello smiling!! Long time no talk!!! How are things going?

good good good. Bermuda College is on mid-term break right now from Feb.27-Mar.2 and i got all "A" so thus far I am super great! i've only have three classes to finish to complete my program so i am doing two now and one in Sept. i've been in my books everyday to make sure the brain is keeping focus:haha: i am not much of a stalker lately so i was popping my head in to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Jess19

:hi:so glad to see everything is good with you smiling


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on the A's!!! So glad to hear everything is going well!! Enjoy your break!!


----------



## Jess19

Well girls here is todays negative...

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-29064826.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Aww boo!! I thought for sure I saw something on yesterday's!! It's still early !! Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i thought there was going to be another line. not giving up on you yet hun. got my fingers crossed for you xx

smiling - hope you and hubby are well. glad to see you in here. sounds like life is a bit busy busy for you atm. congrats on getting all "A" thats super doper great..well done you :) xx


afm - my opks arnt as dark as yesterday and my ic is bfn..but im only 5dpo soo way to early 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/9f4ebc88.jpg

xx


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

stupid bfns. I was given false hope on that one picture, as I'm sure you were. Maube you had more concentrated in your urine then. Let's hope that's the case and so we will see a BFP yet.


----------



## Jess19

I hope so, I'm not going to test until af doesn't show


----------



## skeet9924

When is af due?


----------



## Jess19

Friday


----------



## Jess19

So guess what happened today in my world
My manager at work. (She's my age ttc) found out she's prego......with twins
She had bloods drawn yesterday and they called her today to tell her that she is prego and her levels are high. So she went in for a sono and tey found 2 sacs. 

That's the 2nd person that's gotten prego with twins while iv been ttc. First it was my sis in law (she's due in april) and now her. Plus my best friend got prego too while iv been ttc, she had a little girl jan 10th. 
When is it going to be my turn? :-(


----------



## Jess19

So guess what happened today in my world
My manager at work. (She's my age ttc) found out she's prego......with twins
She had bloods drawn yesterday and they called her today to tell her that she is prego and her levels are high. So she went in for a sono and tey found 2 sacs. 

That's the 2nd person that's gotten prego with twins while iv been ttc. First it was my sis in law (she's due in april) and now her. Plus my best friend got prego too while iv been ttc, she had a little girl jan 10th. 
When is it going to be my turn? :-(


----------



## skeet9924

Aww Jess :hugs: it still could be your turn.. It's still early.. 

I totally get the feeling though.. I'm feeling kind of lonely in my life tonight .. Tonight is usually oh and mine " date night".. We always made Wednesdays about us.. Now that he's working afternoons ( as much as I'm happy he's working and making good money) I miss him.. He also just told me he isn't coming home until Saturday afternoon now :( I was trying to figure out something to do friday to cheer myself up .. Maybe go for a few drinks with a gf or 2... And I couldnt think of anyone to go with.. All of them have babies can't go :(. My one gf that doesn't have any kids is up north for 3 months.. 

It should be our turn soon .. Atleast I hope


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I'm feeling the same way too tonight.....and I'm all alone too

My OH started a new job too! About 3 weeks ago. it's really good money! But his hours are different than mine now, he works from 4pm until 2am mon through friday. I usually work half and half (some mornings and some nights) buts its all week long, my days off vary. So we don't see much of each other....or so it sems. 
Its hard, it sucks sometimes :-(
I don't like sitting home alone after I put DS in bed, I just sit up all night, its hard going to slep at night all alone too

Tonight is especially shity though, I wish he was here :-(


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:
I hope its our turn sometime soon...all of us!


----------



## skeet9924

Omg Jess .. Our men are on the exact same shift!! I work straight days 8:30-4:30.. Plus oh doesn't come home during the week.. Hopefully in the next month or two we will move, then I atleast have the satisfaction of knowing he's going to be in bed with me part of the night


----------



## Jess19

Haha that's so weird! Too cool though  lol sometimes I get up with him when he gets home and we'll hang out then go to bed. I'm tired in the am but its totally worth it!! 
I have horribe sleeping habits, it takes me forever to fall asleep and I wake up super easy. So needless o say iv been sleep deprived the last couple weeks. 
Lol plus all I can think about is POAS in the am the last couple days


----------



## skeet9924

I'm not a good sleeper either.. I'd probably do the same thing if he was coming home... It's crazy how poas can mess with our minds.. I had mornings when I woke up that I couldn't decide if I had already poas or not because of crazy dreams


----------



## Jess19

Have you found any nice houses yet? 

I want to move, OH and I have talked about it, I think wee goin to this summer. 
Plus were going to get married! 
Did I tell you girls OH proposed on the 16th!?!
Were getting married 10/12/13
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-16165632.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Omg!!! No you didn't tell us!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: that is do super exciting!! Have you set a date?

Found a few houses but they all seen to want to have it rented ASAP.. Where as we want to move in may.. April the absolute earliest.. We've only sent one rental app in and I've been looking at houses like crazy..


----------



## Jess19

thanks, I'm super excited!!! 
I hope I get prego soon that way I'll have acouple months between baby and wedding lol although if I have to walk down the isle with a belly I will, I'll take a little one when ever I get a chance to 


house shopping is hard, there is so much to take into consideration. 
I always check the water pressure lol


----------



## skeet9924

Your ring is so pretty.. Omg I never even thought of water pressure!! That would annoy me if it was crap.. I hate that about our current place..if water is running one place in the house... Nothing else works.. So frusterating

I bet you will look beautiful with or without a bump on your day ( but hopefully with)


----------



## Jess19

Thanks, my ring is from the 1890s! 
Were going to have a vintage style wedding


----------



## babydeabreu

Fantastic news jess, you never even hinted that you got engadged...congratulation. love your ring xx

im getting married 10/01/13 so maybe we can be wedding buddies too lol 


skeet - oh i hate house hunting, i hope it doesnt get to hard for you and that you find something qucikly and at a good price too xx


well im 6dpo and here is my opk and ic today!! very very very faint line i think? but time will tell as im only 6 dpo xx

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/ee2f9265.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

Jess- oh wow a vintage wedding.. That sound so amazing.. I already cant wait to see the pics.

Lyns- I think I see a hint too! Hopefully it gets darker :) lots of :dust: !!!

My oh is really funny about proposing.. He's always said he wants to, and he's going to.. He also has even picked out a song!! However on the weekend when we were celebrating he got pretty drunk and told me he was scared to propose because he doesn't want things to change .. He had proposed to his last gf and everything went bad after.. So I have a feeling I have awhile to wait.. I don't mind though.. Atleast now I know where he is coming from


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls

Lindsey I think I see it too....can you post another pix of it?? 
How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet??


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls

Lindsey I think I see it too....can you post another pix of it?? 
How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet??


----------



## Jess19

here is todays test ....

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-03-01084645.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

here is todays test ....

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-03-01084645.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah hun..i just did another one as the other was way to old to take a picture and theres a line on both...very faint but like i said only 6dpo :)

here my ic taken just now along with this mornings one :)

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC05369-1.jpg



jess i also see a faint line in yours!!do you have a better photo as that ones a bit burry? xx


----------



## skeet9924

I see a faint line on both!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol you two are making me want to test.. I have no opk..And don't want to waste an hot as I have no idea what dpo I an.. Who knows if I will even get a cycle this month as I only had spotting last month :shrug:


----------



## babydeabreu

haha...when did you ovulate skeet? 

come on test with us you know you want to..they say good luck comes in threes..so it has to be xx


----------



## Jess19

I see them both!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

I have no idea when I ov...i think maybe monday or tuesday if I did lol...

I actually started temping this cycle..just out of curiousity.... but I failed at actually remembering to do it until tuesday so i only have 2 days of temps to go on...so its not accurate .lol

Maybe I'll test next time I have to pee....I bought like 50 hpt off line the last cycle anyways


----------



## babydeabreu

oh right so your either 2-3 dpo.....oh this is excting alll three of us here are waiting. 

good luck to all of us this cycle..please be good please be good xx


:dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

lol its been the first time in awhile we are all back to testing around the same time


----------



## babydeabreu

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay xx


----------



## skeet9924

ha ha ha I took an ic...stark white neg :haha:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> ha ha ha I took an ic...stark white neg :haha:

haha..way early....but the count down to testing has started xx


----------



## skeet9924

I know.. But atleast I got it out if the way :) I might just wait until I think af is late this month .. But we will see :)


----------



## Jess19

Well girls I didn't make our to the store so I can't poas in the am, it's ok though, af is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, if she doesn't I'll poas


----------



## skeet9924

Sucks u didn't make it out to the store.. Hopefully af stats away and you can get a bright :bfp: in Saturday!!


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope so but I have a feeling the witch is going to show her ugly face satuday, one day late, just to mss with my head lol 
Ah I hate the waiting!!


----------



## skeet9924

Damn witch!! In doing a no :witch: dance for you over here!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 
I really don't feel much of anything right now. I don't feel like she's flying in on here broom tck and I certinally don't feel prego


----------



## skeet9924

Maybe that's a good sign :)


----------



## babydeabreu

fingers crossed for you jess :)

well my ic was blank today..so maybe the others where just crap veaps again!! :dohh:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: its still too early to tell


----------



## Jess19

Well AF didn't show this am :happydance: she almost always shows when I wake up
But I'm sure she's on her way, I have horrible cramps


----------



## babydeabreu

booo stay away af stay away!! cramps could be Beany. i really hope so xx


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope so
But I have a feeling it's not, I have no other symptoms


----------



## babydeabreu

no symptoms doesnt mean your not :)

not af is a good sign..praying that you get bfp xx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Jess I hope she stays away!!

Lyns- it's still early!!

I always get hope for you ladies when there is any hint of a line.. Mine are always stark white!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Jess19 said:


> So guess what happened today in my world
> My manager at work. (She's my age ttc) found out she's prego......with twins
> She had bloods drawn yesterday and they called her today to tell her that she is prego and her levels are high. So she went in for a sono and tey found 2 sacs.
> 
> That's the 2nd person that's gotten prego with twins while iv been ttc. First it was my sis in law (she's due in april) and now her. Plus my best friend got prego too while iv been ttc, she had a little girl jan 10th.
> When is it going to be my turn? :-(

Yep I hear you. Everyone I know is tired of being pregnant right now or exhausted from 3am feedings. I would liked to be uncomfortable and exhausted!


----------



## POASFiend

OMG Jess congrats! Lyns-are you sure you are only 6dpo? Cause I see it too but it's highly unlikely that early. I think maybe you o'd sooner. Let's hope it just keeps getting darker.


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> OMG Jess congrats! Lyns-are you sure you are only 6dpo? Cause I see it too but it's highly unlikely that early. I think maybe you o'd sooner. Let's hope it just keeps getting darker.

nope im defo 7dpo today hun. i know this is defo as thats the only time i got a positive and its the only time we have managed to have sex :thumbup:

but todays test there was nothing so i'm thinking they were evaps anywayz :dohh:

will have to see how the days go xx


----------



## POASFiend

ah bunk. It's still really early. I wouldn't anticipate a BFP for a couple of days so don't get discouraged.


----------



## Jess19

:dust:


----------



## Jess19

Ok girls I broke down and tested because I have no self control haha I just went to the restroom like 2 hours ago, my iron was so clear lol 
I took this at the 10 min mark
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-03-02195534.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

I totally see a faint line again!! Are my eyes playing tricks or do you see it too!!! Oh I really hope it's your bfp!!!

Lyns- love your new pic of Andreas


----------



## Jess19

I see it too!!
I can't wait to test in the am!! 
And see is af comes lol I almost always start in the am.......I'm kind of cramping right now


----------



## Jess19

Here is another pix of the same test
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-03-02195413.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Ohh so exciting :happydance: I bet the cramps are the little bean snuggling in!!


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope so!!! 
I'm scared that I'm going to be disappointed in the am....as long as af doesn't show I'll keep the hope.


----------



## skeet9924

Your chart still looks good.. I'll have fx'd !!!


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhhhhhhhh praying this is it jess xxx

thanks skeet, took it yesterday...giving andre a photoshoot lol x


----------



## skeet9924

Jess- any news??? 

Afm: still hanging out and waiting.. Oh and I went to a second viewing of a house.. We find out tomorrow if we get it.. We would have it for april 1st.. A little earlier then we hoped so we will be pretty tight for cash .. But the house was too perfect to not try to get.. Fx'd!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Edit the above post ... Just got notified that we did not get the house :cry:


----------



## POASFiend

Skeet-I'm sorry.

Jess-Where are you? What's up? I saw that line too.

Andreas-your are just too darn cute for your own good!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks POAS...Do any of you girls temp?


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls...af arrived this morning. so cd1 for me :(

on to the next month xx

sorry you didnt get the house skeet. keep looking youll get one soon xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lyns..

Big Hugs that the bloody :witch: flew in!! Damn her!!!! 

I just realized that tomorrow for me in cd 30...now usually af flys in between 30-32 days..however I think i O'd late so we will see


----------



## POASFiend

Oh stupid witch. Sorry Lyns.

No temping here. I can't rely on temping because I am such a restless sleeper and wake up so often and move around quite a bit. So my temps would be affected greatly!!! I just follow my monitor. Which has got me preggo twice. Maybe 3rd time is a charm and we can get a bean to stick. 2 and a half weeks until O day for me. We're gonna make this a great month!!!


----------



## skeet9924

hmmm I had a huge dip in my temp today, (first month ever temping) and I think it was caused by my restless sleep... 

I would love to try a monitor, but they are so expensive


----------



## POASFiend

I got mine used. Even after you get the monitor, the sticks are expensive. Of the 3 months that I used it I got pregnant twice though. So I will continue to use it!


----------



## skeet9924

oh wow!! Thats amazing!! I might try it at a later date..right now I see OH on weekends only so maybe once we find a place and move, then maybe I'll try it!!


----------



## skeet9924

Ohh Jess!!!! Where did you go??? We are waiting for an update :)


----------



## POASFiend

no kidding!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

TWW sucks!!! I'm bored with it LOL... How are things over there POAS??


----------



## Jess19

Hey I'm back!!! 
Sorry girls my phone broke so I had no internet for a couple days :-( 
But I'm back now!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Sooooo!!! What happened with your tests??


----------



## Jess19

They are what they were....
AF had come and gone, it was a weird heavy, clotty cycle. I had tones of blood clots, one was HUGE!!I have never had one like that before. 
Some part of me thinks something bad happened but I don't want to go down that road :-( 
I'm just moving on to a new cycle

So how have things been with you?? 
Where you at in your cycle??


----------



## Jess19

They are what they were....
AF had come and gone, it was a weird heavy, clotty cycle. I had tones of blood clots, one was HUGE!!I have never had one like that before. 
Some part of me thinks something bad happened but I don't want to go down that road :-( 
I'm just moving on to a new cycle

So how have things been with you?? 
Where you at in your cycle??


----------



## babydeabreu

oh could of been a chemical with huge clots? 

hopefully next cycle will be a good one for you hun xx


----------



## skeet9924

Good chance :( 

I'm about 10 dpo with no signs are anything .. I'm not really hopeful for this cycle


----------



## POASFiend

Sounds like it was probably just a one time variation. Don't start thinking about bad things. You DON'T want to go there.

https://www.womenhealthzone.com/wom...e/are-blood-clots-during-menstruation-normal/

Over here--AF will be here tomorrow. I am getting all the regular "Pre Game" signs so it looks like I'm back to me regular 28 day cycle. Ya think perfect 28 day cycle would equate to easy time getting pregnant. Sadly it doesn't.


----------



## skeet9924

Wow poas you would think so!! I had a 32 day cycle forever.. Since my ectopic I have no idea what is going on with it.. Only spotting last month a week early, now this month I'm on cd 33??


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone?


----------



## skeet9924

Cd 34.. No sign of anything !! At the cottage this weekend so I'm not temping just waiting


----------



## Jess19

:dust:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how has everyone been? 
:hi:


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Jess!! Things are going ok.., but I'm having another wacky cycle.. Since my spotting in feb.. I'm on cd 36 ( 2 days - 4 days late) I know I ovd late this month so I'm on 13-14 dpo .. Just waiting for answers now other then :bfn: 
:coffee: 

How are things with you?


----------



## babydeabreu

oh goodluck skeet, hope you get bfp xx


----------



## skeet9924

That's lynsey., but you know just as much as me that I have wacky cycles that I don't trust.. My temps are still up this morning.. Ff put me at ov'ing about 7 days ago.. But I started temping late so I don't trust it.. If it is right though I'm only 7 dpo and no chance of being preg


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope you get some answers soon skeet, the waiting game is no fun at all :-( 

Lindsey where are you at in your cycle?

AFM....I'm not really too pressed on the whole ttc thing this cycle. I haven't even really been paying attention to where I'm at this cycle. OH asked me the other day and I had no clue. I had to get on ff to figure it out lol
I'm not opking this cycle, and I haven't made my mind up about temping yet. 
How soon do I need to start temping in order to have it be accurate? I just figured out I'm on cd 12 today (I oed on cd 16 last cycle, the earliest yet!)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jess.. My temps are still high today so guessing no af.. 

I'm not really sure when you should start temping .. I started really late and I think ff is wrong .. Starting temping now is probably a good idea.


----------



## Jess19

If I start temping now I think it might not be accurate. 
I don't think I'm going to this cycle. Its kind of relaxing not thinking about it all day. Lol not to mention the money I'm saving lol


----------



## skeet9924

a relaxing cycle might just be what you need :)


----------



## Jess19

I I've heard that lol that's what happened when I had my DS. After 2 years and a loss in april, found out I was prego in sept. I was in complete shock.....but that was 7 years ago

I get worried because for the last 6 years I was ntnp and still nothing happened :-(


----------



## skeet9924

Have u talked to your doctor at all?


----------



## Jess19

No not yet. I was supposed to go in back in feb but I didn't make it with work and DH starting his new job


----------



## skeet9924

Might be a good idea to go see your doc soon...I'm might have to go back in next week if I dont get any answers...I"m on cd 39 today ...even if I did ov late..af should be coming any time now..if I dont get her again this month then i have no clue what is going on with my body


----------



## POASFiend

yeesh. Someone should really put us all out of our misery and just give us some babies already. Skeet have you ever had a super long cycle before? You've had a lot of stress recently, don't underestimate what it can do to your body. Well I told OH that if it doesn't happen this month it's time to get specialists involved. I really really REALLY hope it just happens this month. Really don't want to have to go through specialists, but we aren't the youngest so ................... we'll see.


----------



## skeet9924

I have had long cycles .. Usually one every few months ... So I know it can happen.. I just didbt expect it to have I only got spitting last month.. My temps are slowly going down so maybe af will be on her way

I hope you get your bfp before the specialist..


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I'm like that too...every couple months I'll have like a 38 day cycle


----------



## skeet9924

every time I've had a super lon gap between cycles..I ended up preg...I think its because I stop focusing on it during the next month and relax a bit


----------



## Jess19

I hope that's why your having a long cycle
:dust:

:happydance: I have ewcm!


----------



## skeet9924

Well :bfn: again today... 

Yeah Jess!!! Happy :sex: time :haha:


----------



## babydeabreu

sorry skeet...no af so your not out yet :) xx


Hey girls how we all doing? 

I had a scan this morning and i have indeed got cyst on my ovaries. :(

so i now will have to ring the doctor next week and talk about what will happen from here on. she told me that she was very surprised to see them as polycystic normally happeneds to women that are over weight, she told me the bigger you are the more likely you are to get them, not all cases but majority. anywayz...so i dont no whats going to happen now, just gotta wait and ring the docs around tues/wed time. The good thing is she was telling me that i must tell me doctor that ive been trying for a baby so that they can send me to see a gynecologist. either surgry to remove them or given clomifene to help ovulation. i guess i will just have to wait to see what next week has in store for me :)


i just hope this doesnt delay baby number 2 for months and months. really hope they can help me next week xx


----------



## skeet9924

Aww lyns so sorry to hear about the cysts.. Hopefully they get things straightened up for you ASAP and it doesn't delay baby 2 too long.. I'm starting to think something like that might be wrong with me.. Could explain my crazy cycles lately.. But you would think when I had my laprascipic surgery they would have noticed something


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks skeet! me too. i just feel like its so far away never going to happen again!! 

I'm sure when u had your surgery they would have noticed?


My cycles have been so long likes your skeet thats why they gave me the scan....then they found cyst on there. she said theres not much but still enought to delay ovulation!!

talk to you doc about it skeet..better to check than to be sorry later xx


----------



## skeet9924

Last month when I went in he chopped my strange cycles up to my ectopic.. However all the ladies I talked to that had an ectopic had their cycles return to normal with in two. It's so frusterating and confusing.. He did say he'd run tests if my cycle was strange again. 

Does your insurance or health care cover clomid?


----------



## babydeabreu

i think the NHS pay for it? 

if af doesnt show soon then i would defo talk to the docs and tell him with all the mc and ectopics that keeps happening that you want to have a scan to check your ovarys. the longer you wait the worse it gets. not trying to worry you hun just want you to get the help if you need it :) 

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Its ok Lyns, your not worrying me, I'm already concerned about it. I've always had a feeling that I would have difficulties getting pregnant and maintaining it, as my mother had several ttc issues. I definetly want to start getting them worked out now, as I will be 30 in November


----------



## babydeabreu

oh if you have family history then your doc should look it to it more. but if your mum had problems and still had kids then it atleast you know it can happen and it will one day :) . like me im having problems now and ive had a boy before. so theres hope for us still babe xx


----------



## skeet9924

Yup .. My mom adopted my bro then had me 4 years later.. And they didn't have the technology back then that they do now, so she never did know why she couldn't get preg


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls hope everyone is doing wonderful! 
I can't chat long, I'm on break at work, just wanted to pop in and sat hi :hi:

Oh skeet I hoped you get some answers soon! :hugs: 

And I hope you feel better soon lyns :hugs: 
Are you in pain from the cysts? 

Iv had many painful cysts


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Jess!! Got my answer .. Stupid :witch: got me.. Guess ff was right of when I ov'd!!

How are all you lovely ladies doing?? You in the tww Jess?


----------



## Jess19

Aw I'm so sorry :hugs:
At least you got some answers
How longwas you cycle

Yes I'm in the 2ww :happydance:
Iv had fertile cm (actualy I just had thbe BIGGEST glob of ewcm I have ever seen!)
Plus really strong o pains yesterday for a little bit

So I guess af is due to arrive around the 3rd of april
I'm hoping for a nice susprise on easter (the 8th) 
I'm really going to try on to poas until the day before af but I'm doubting it lol


----------



## skeet9924

Today was cd 43.. 10 days longer then my usual longest .. Lol funny my last cycle was seven days shorter .. 

Sounds like you had some really fertile signs!! Hope you got lots of :sex: in!! I really do hope you get your :bfp: this cycle!!!


----------



## Jess19

Eww long cycles suck :hugs: sorry you had to deal with that :hugs: ttc sucks sometimes

Yes I got losts of BDing in!! 
I hope it doesn't hurt my chances since they say your susposed to BD every other day. 
Guess ill just have to wait and see ....oh how I hate the 2ww, it drives me insane! Lol


----------



## skeet9924

They only say it hurts if oh has low sperm count.

Hope this flies by for you


----------



## Jess19

Idk how good his men are. It seems to never be a good amount of them
I had an appointment but I got called into work so we never made it :-( 

Thanks :hugs:
Hope the witch doesn't stay to long there with you.


----------



## skeet9924

Well hopefully one of the little :spermy: where string enough to get there.. 

Ugh this af is so painful :( guess thats what I get for not getting one really last month


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: hope she leaves soon and doesn't come back for 9 months


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: how has everyone been?


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Jess!! I'm doing good.. Just sitting in the tww.. Only bd once during ov time so it's doubtful this month.. But I was expecting that with oh's new job.. How are things with u??


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope you catch that eggy this cycle!! :dust: :dust: 

I'm doing good, just hanging out waiting to O. I'm all ready for this cycle! I bought a new bbt, got a nice stock of opks, I'm going to get some preseed too and have dh take something but I'm not ure what yet, I need to do some research first. Plus dh is going to have a sa don in acouple week too! 
:happydance: I can't wait! I'm ready to go now! But I still have another week


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds like you are fully prepared!! I really hope this is your cycle!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks
I hope this is both of our cycles
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

thanks jess!!! Only bd once 2 days before Ov so its not very hopeful..


----------



## Jess19

That's good timing !! Good luck!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jess!! We will see how it goes.. If I do get preg this cycle I'd be due dec 24th!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: that's an awesom due date! I hope you catch that eggy this cycle.
How are you feeling?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm feeling good.. Not many symptoms ( for once). I am getting cramping ., but it worries me because it's in the side of my abdomen not the lower part ., it's in the left side ( feels like same area as my last ectopic.. Just opposite)


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: oh I hope its not that :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Me too!! Atleast this time if it is. They will catch it early as my ob said they would scan right away to make sure it's not.. I just read that ib can be situated to one side .. Lol if it even is.. It's a good chance my body is playing tricks on me lol


----------



## Jess19

It could def be ib. When my sis in law got prego with the twins she could tell exactly when and where they implanted


----------



## skeet9924

We will see!! I tend to get a lot of cramps since my surgey... But fx'd!! Im so done waiting for my bfp!!


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:
When will you poas?


----------



## skeet9924

Probably not until the weekend at the earliest.. Might wait to see if she's late.. I hate bfn :(


----------



## Jess19

I hate them too :hugs:

Keep me posted when you do decide to test


----------



## babydeabreu

ohh eeek!

good luck skeet, hope its a good bfp. dont want you to go through all that again.

sending you lots of baby dust :dust::dust:



How have u been jess?


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks babyd.. Where have u been? How are things going?


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah sorry havent been on. normally i come on here by my phone. but havent had a phone for about 6 weeks now :dohh:. having an active 1 and half year old running around is very hard sitting on line lol. not just that though, finding out i have PCOS and not ovulating..then given clomid to help..i just feel fedup seeing everyone getting bfp when im not even ovulating..bit depressing!!:wacko:

.
then have been away over the easter at the mother inlaws, then monday i went to thorpe park(theme park)...then yesterday was cleaning the house. and today im doing sweet f all lol 

so my life is a bit of a roller coaster atm. got family problems as well so just abit much atm :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh lyns!! So sorry you are having such a rough time. I completely get the frustrations of people getting their bfp.. Every time I turn around someone else I know is preg :(

I ended up having to take a day of work yesterday and spend it at the vet with my poor pooch :( she's having issues with her nails she had one ripped off yesterday and now they are all slowly loosening and falling off. She is in so much pain :( and she has to wear a cone


----------



## Jess19

Oh lynsey I hope things get better for you really soon :hugs: 

Skeet that sounds terrible! :hugs: I hope she's ok :-(


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how are you doing?


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Jess I'm doing good.. Testing or af on Monday :) .. 

Very excited.. Oh and I are going horse back riding today!!


----------



## Jess19

:dust: can't wait to see your test! I hope you don't see af for the rest of 2012! 

Oh that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I hope I don't too!! Ive been averaging getting pregnant every 4 months..( just not keeping it).. However with oh's work schedule it's not so promising.. I hope we all get our bfp before the end of 2012!!


----------



## Jess19

Here are my opks so far
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/0D9A9860-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

they are getting there!!! hope you are startin to bd now!!


----------



## Jess19

We did this am but we can't anymore until after the sa tuesday


----------



## skeet9924

Are you getting the sa done from a fertility specialist or can you go to your reg doctor...I kind of want my oh to get one...mind you, I do get pregnant, I'm just curious..I think if by January I havent gotten pregnant ..I'm going to ask to me sent to a specialist..that will be 2 year of ttc


----------



## Jess19

My FS


----------



## babydeabreu

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo where is everyone? hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## POASFiend

Hey babyd it's been a while. I've been quite moody. It is time for us to consult a specialist this month. I thought by now I would have a huge bump. How are you?


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls
We'll I'm thinking I might finally be prego! 
What do you think? 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

:happydance: that's a :bfp: Jess!!!! Congrats!!! 

Lynsey: hello !! How are you?? I'm doing okay., had a stressful month and am going to have a long cycle due to it.. I'm on cd 23 and no sign of ov yet., I'm starting to wonder if they damaged my right tube during the surgery for my ectopic.. They told me I kept my tube, yet last cycle I know I ovd out if my left one because I felt it.. It seems like every other cycle I'm either super late or unovulatory ..:shrug: 
I'm planning on going to a specialist by next feb!! 

Poas- I totally get your frustrations!! Hope you get some answers soon :hugs: 

It's been a long go for all of us!!


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Hey babyd it's been a while. I've been quite moody. It is time for us to consult a specialist this month. I thought by now I would have a huge bump. How are you?


ohh good luck hun i hope you get some answers and some help :hugs:

me im just as moody lol im cd37 no sign of af. i didnt ovulate so im thinking its going to be a really long arse cycle again :( 




Jess19 said:


> :hi: hi girls
> We'll I'm thinking I might finally be prego!
> What do you think?
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg[/IMG]


as i said yesterday jess..defo a bfp babe :happydance: congrats hunnie hope todays is alot darker xx 



skeet9924 said:


> :happydance: that's a :bfp: Jess!!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Lynsey: hello !! How are you?? I'm doing okay., had a stressful month and am going to have a long cycle due to it.. I'm on cd 23 and no sign of ov yet., I'm starting to wonder if they damaged my right tube during the surgery for my ectopic.. They told me I kept my tube, yet last cycle I know I ovd out if my left one because I felt it.. It seems like every other cycle I'm either super late or unovulatory ..:shrug:
> I'm planning on going to a specialist by next feb!!
> 
> Poas- I totally get your frustrations!! Hope you get some answers soon :hugs:
> 
> It's been a long go for all of us!!

what a nightmare skeet. i think you should definitely go and talk to either your docs or the specialist. because theres clearly something not right and it needs to be looked in too! so frustrating isnt it. 

im on the same page...didnt ovulate and still no af. cd37 i get the feeling ti will reach cd40+ ....getting so depressing seeing so many girls get pregnant why im here with all these problems hoping for the best :wacko: really sucks!!

atleast i have you girls going through the same kinda crap xx


----------



## skeet9924

I think I'll wait until after the summer to go see my doctor.. It's hard to actually ttc when oh is never home. I don't work all summer so we will have more time together and hopefully that helps. 

Have you talked to a fs lynsey? I can't believe you haven't ovd yet.. It makes it hard to ttc when cycles are all over the place. It is definetly to nice to have you ladies so that we know we are not alone in our struggles.. But it is heart breaking to see so many of us ladie with difficulty ttc


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Wow!!!! Beautiful :bfp: !!!! Huge congratulations to you :happydance: 

So happy one of us finally got one!!! You must be thrilled!!!


----------



## Jess19

I am! I cried when I saw it! 
I can't wait for bloods and an us so I know everythings alright


----------



## skeet9924

By the looks of the colour of the line it's looking like your hcg is rising. 

Sending you lots of stick bean :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I think I'll wait until after the summer to go see my doctor.. It's hard to actually ttc when oh is never home. I don't work all summer so we will have more time together and hopefully that helps.
> 
> Have you talked to a fs lynsey? I can't believe you haven't ovd yet.. It makes it hard to ttc when cycles are all over the place. It is definetly to nice to have you ladies so that we know we are not alone in our struggles.. But it is heart breaking to see so many of us ladie with difficulty ttc

not yet hun..only my doctor...i have to wait untill this cycle is over with the second lot of clomid for things to for further. if i dont ovulate after this..then i have to get my ovaries looked out again to see how serious the cyst are! soo bloody long and annoying indeed. i have no af thday either but lots of white stretchy cm? :wacko: :shrug:



Jess19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]

jess thats is a beautiful bfp...congrats hun. i bet u are over the moon. xx


----------



## skeet9924

Stretchy cm is a good sign of ov!! Hopefully you ov soon!!! 

I still have no sign of ov :shrug:


----------



## babydeabreu

well looks like af is finally here woohoo..just started spotting pinkish cm so tomorrow i bet she will be full slow as im getting the cramps now!! yay that means sat i can start my 100mg dose of clomid. pray that it works for me girls :)

hope u get some signs of o soon skeet...so annoying i know. xx


----------



## Jess19

I'm sending you girls lots of dust! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 


Thank you girls SO much for being a wonderful support system :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey for clomid! I hope you have a nice strong O


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah!!! :happydance: I really hope that clomid works for you!! I'm sending you lots of :dust:

Jess: No worries, its nice to be here for you!!

Thanks Lyns...I think like you I will probably have an unovulatory cycle again


----------



## babydeabreu

well i woke up this morning and there was nothing? i thought af would be here from that pinkish discharge i had yesterday...ahh what is going on!! i finally thought she was here just 4 days late now theres nothing!!! huh now on to 18dpo cd38....

the waiting continues. i have such a crap cycle!!


----------



## skeet9924

Are you still temping? Do you know for sure you ovd?


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Are you still temping? Do you know for sure you ovd?

by my bloods skeet i didnt ovulate :shrug: it was 0.5 a very very low count of no where near ovulated lol im just going by my expected o date. :thumbup:

who knows i could have ovulated late and this is IB or because i didnt ovulate i will have a very short af hardly no cycle? but if thats is the case do i take the clomid now? :shrug: well confused


----------



## skeet9924

Hmmm it hard to tell.. Because your right it could be anything.. It could be late ov, light period, or implant. 

I know my unovulatory cycle I spotted.. But I have also spotted at ov before. 

Try taking your temp tomorrow morning to see if it's higher or not


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!!!! How is everyone doing? 

Lyns- are you taking the clomid now?? 

Jess- hows your pregnancy going?


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hey how have you been? 

Everythings going good! :hugs: thanks for asking 
I'm just hanging around waiting for my scan on Thursday, tomorrow working a 12hr day will help the wait lol


----------



## skeet9924

You will have to let me know how it goes!! 

Oh and I found a place and move in on june 29th hopefully ttc becomes easier then!


----------



## Jess19

:hapydance: that's wonderful


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I'm pretty excited... I'm trying to figure out though if I want to go on bc for a few months now :( I have a friends wedding coming up and I'm the maid of honor.. The dress I have to fit in I'd very sleek and tight.. If I even gain a lb it will not fit.. I know from previous experience I gain weight and get bloated really quickly in pregnancy


----------



## Jess19

Is yur new place closer to the city? And closer to DH?! 

Weddings def call for no pregnancy! Lol I just went to a wedding on Saturday for DHs cousin and everyones was drinking and having a good old time (not that I wasn't having fun) lol but its not the same ya know 
:happydance: getting all dressed up is SO much fun! 

When will you decide on the BC?


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies...well af finally showed her face today..cd58!! so cd2 tomorrow which means 100mg clomid!! woohoo...such a long long cycle this was..thought it was never going to show. got appointment on the 18june to talk about these cyst..might have to have the op to remove them as ive had constant pains and no joy. so something is going on down there...causing more damage i think. 

congrats on the new home skeet. bet ur looking forward to moving :) i know how u feel about the wedding. its my brothers in 3 weeks time and i swear i have gained some pounds so im not happy lol need to leave the bread alown now..i think thats making me more bloated lol 

hey hey pregnant jess. how u been over there hun? scan next week..how exciting! how u been feeling? xx


----------



## Jess19

So glad to hear you finally have an end to such a long cycle! 
:hugs: I hope your appointment goes well on the 18th
How big are your cysts?

I have a cyst on my right ovary due to the pregnancy, its almost 7cm! It looks like my bladder on the screen! Its so big and painful but they can't do anything about it

I also have a little bleed above my gestational sac, the dr says not to worry about it and that itscommon but its hard not to, ya know. 
I have a scan in an hour so ill be back with some updates!


----------



## babydeabreu

Jess19 said:


> So glad to hear you finally have an end to such a long cycle!
> :hugs: I hope your appointment goes well on the 18th
> How big are your cysts?
> 
> I have a cyst on my right ovary due to the pregnancy, its almost 7cm! It looks like my bladder on the screen! Its so big and painful but they can't do anything about it
> 
> I also have a little bleed above my gestational sac, the dr says not to worry about it and that itscommon but its hard not to, ya know.
> I have a scan in an hour so ill be back with some updates!

oh good luck with the scan..pray that all goes well jess :thumbup: definitely let us no when u get back xx

im not sure how big they are but atm there really painful and hurting alot. i thought it could be pregnancy you know beany getting comfy but my temp dropped today and my blood test come back from monday my progtesterone levels are 19.9 and not pregnant. so i no its definitley the cyst thats causing the pain.

do you think i should go to hospital as i cant just got see my doctors? or just wait it out till the 18th? :wacko: xx


----------



## skeet9924

If your in pain lyns I'd just go to the hospital. The 18th is a long way away when your living in pain. 

As for the bc.. I have to wait for this cycle to end.. I'm currently on cd 45 .. I finally ovd last weekend so I have atleast a week until af arrives. I also think that my right tube is damaged as I usually have one long cycle, then one normal and that didn't happen until after my ectopic. 
I will make my decision by next weekend .. I think I'll only stay on for a month or so. The house is a little bit closer to the city and oh will be home every night :) it will be nice to know he's home safe every night even if I only get to share a bed with him for 2hrs


----------



## Jess19

Def agree! If your in pain go get checked out. At least they can help make you comfortable until the 18th

Skeet that might be so, have you asked your doc about your tube being damanged? 
That's wonderful you and your dh get to spend a lot more time/every night together

I can't wait til my dh goes on 1st shift when the baby gets here!


----------



## Jess19

Oh baby is doing great! Measuring at 6weeks 5 days today. 
My due date changed by a day, its jan 18th (the day before my b day!) 
My cyst hasn't grown but it hasn't shrank, so its still 6.5cm :-( 
And the bleed is gone! :happydance: 
Here's a pic! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D566BB98-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Aww Jess!! That is amazing!! Such a beautiful pic!! Did u get to hear the hb? 

I'm going to make an appt with my dr next month and talk to him about what his going on..


----------



## Jess19

We didn't hear it but we saw it!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies!!! 

I wanted to share this with you!!! Please let it stick!!

Jess: how is your pregnancy going??

Lynsey: Have you gotten any answers yet??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0884.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jess19

OMG!! Yey!! I'm so happy for you!! 
How are you feeling! 
When is your due date? 

I'm doing good. Just had my 12week scan Thursday, little bean was bouncing around everywhere! It was so cute  DH and my DS were there too, they enjoyed seeing it
I can't believe I'm almost out of my 1st trimester already! It def seemed like it flew by (lol I say that now) 
I actually had it pretty easy, not a bunch of symptoms at all....guess I'm lucky


----------



## skeet9924

If I go by my lmp i'm due on March 13th if I go by ovulation I'm due on the 18th. I've been pretty good, just tired. the past few days i've been a but nauseous between that and the tiredness that is why I tested. I thought I was originally just tired from the move did actually expect the test to be positive. I originally used an ic thinkinh oh well I have 50 of them anyways.

So glad to hear that your little bean was bouncing around!! I'm sure DS and DH loved it!!! 
You were really lucky to have no symptoms!! To think we go crazy symptom spotting all the time then end up pregnant with no symptoms!! :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Wow isn't it weird how we both got our bfps when we moved!? Lol 
Guess taking our minds off of ttc and moving helped!


----------



## babydeabreu

oh wow congrats skeet..thats brilliant news. :happydance: :happydance:

congrats sooo soo happy for you!!


jess...awww 12 weeks already..how quick is this going! glad everything is going well for you :hugs:

afm..i literally just got back from greece...my brother got married out there. was beautiful. if you click on my journal you can see the photos etc. I'm currently 7 dpo not sure if i got a line or not...waiting for bloods monday and to test again tomorrow. trying not to get my hopes up for the evap lines..but we shall see!! 

heres the test...

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Personal/85f4414a.jpg

didnt another test this afternoon to see if the afternoon wee was better and it wasnt..hardly nothing there.

you never know i might be joining you girls :) fingers crossed!!

congrats again skeet...praying for a sticky xxx


----------



## skeet9924

OMG I see that line!!! I think it may be your :bfp: !! This is your first round of clomid right???!!!

Your pics are amazing!! You look so beautiful!! lol I will admit I was creeping them on fb earlier!! :haha:


----------



## Skelleron

I know I shouldn't still be hanging around this thread but I've been wishing you ladies well these past few months. I didn't like to comment, but was so thrilled to see Jess got her BFP, now Skeet, & Lyns I can definitely see a second line on your test! I have my fingers crossed for all of you. Best wishes, Zoe Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks skellron!! And you are always welcome!! WOW I cant believe you only have 41 days left!!! How are you feeling??


----------



## Skelleron

Ah thanks! I know I can't believe how little time I have left! Altho this pregnancy has been quite tough, I've suffered with hyperemesis throughout, so it's not flown by, but starting to feel really real & exciting now! The nursery is ready & I finish work for maternity leave soon!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> OMG I see that line!!! I think it may be your :bfp: !! This is your first round of clomid right???!!!
> 
> Your pics are amazing!! You look so beautiful!! lol I will admit I was creeping them on fb earlier!! :haha:

No Hun this is my second month with clomid. Cos I've had such long arse cycles it's taken 4 months just to take my second dose. Mad eh!! 

Hopefully something will show tomorrow and my blood Monday will be positive :) then we can be bumpbuddies as well :) 


Hi skell... You always welcome. Not long to go hope u have been ok xx
What dpo are you? Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Skelleron said:


> Ah thanks! I know I can't believe how little time I have left! Altho this pregnancy has been quite tough, I've suffered with hyperemesis throughout, so it's not flown by, but starting to feel really real & exciting now! The nursery is ready & I finish work for maternity leave soon!

Oh wow that sounds tough... hopefully you have a safe and easy delivery!! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I see that line!!! I think it may be your :bfp: !! This is your first round of clomid right???!!!
> 
> Your pics are amazing!! You look so beautiful!! lol I will admit I was creeping them on fb earlier!! :haha:
> 
> No Hun this is my second month with clomid. Cos I've had such long arse cycles it's taken 4 months just to take my second dose. Mad eh!!
> 
> Hopefully something will show tomorrow and my blood Monday will be positive :) then we can be bumpbuddies as well :)
> 
> 
> Hi skell... You always welcome. Not long to go hope u have been ok xx
> What dpo are you? XxClick to expand...

Omg that is crazy!! I figured clomid would make your cycles a little more regular. I really hope your bloods are positive...that line looks good to me!! I would love to be bump buddies with you!! We've gone through so much together!! I'm 12 dpo today...got my + yesterday at 11 dpo but I think I may of gotten it earlier. I've been feeling crappy all week. My lines for 11 dpo were pretty dark...I'll post it below. I took a cheapie again today and the line was a little darker
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0881.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Skelleron

skeet9924 said:


> Skelleron said:
> 
> 
> Ah thanks! I know I can't believe how little time I have left! Altho this pregnancy has been quite tough, I've suffered with hyperemesis throughout, so it's not flown by, but starting to feel really real & exciting now! The nursery is ready & I finish work for maternity leave soon!
> 
> Oh wow that sounds tough... hopefully you have a safe and easy delivery!! Do you know what you are having?Click to expand...

It hasn't been easy, but worth every second! No we've stayed team yellow & I really have no idea! Will be delighted either way!


----------



## skeet9924

So exciting!! You will have to pop on a d let us know what you have


----------



## Jess19

OMG lyns I def see a line on both, but your 7dpo on is no questions about it positive! 
Ill be stalking for sure tomorrow! 

Skell that's so exciting you waiting to find out the sex! 
Please let us know what your having! 

I'm counting down the days until I get to find out! Lol I think it wil be smetime in august, my dr prob won't until sept
I have a strong feeling its a girl, I've had it since the day I got my bfp. 
I guess only time will tell though


----------



## babydeabreu

Oh good lines skeet. really hope this is going to be a good 9 months for you..sticky bean xx

whens your appointment jess? they say first instinks are mostly the correct one. 


tested this morning and dont think theres nothng there!! i dont get how i can get lines on the frer test though....boo!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

8 dpo...

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Personal/9b0c601f.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Idk I see a hint of something there!! 
When I was doing dollar store cheapies ( same as ic) I had a barely there questionable line. But the frers showed a line way better. It was weird how one test I was questioning it and the other I was like...I'm prego! 
I didn't start getting most of anything until about 9dpo

I'm going to be stalking  I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 

Howare you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Jess19

Can you tweak it? 
I don't know how :-( or else I would


----------



## skeet9924

Lyns- I think I see a line!! I've had hard to see ones on cheapies before and good ones on frer.. Hopefully your bloods come back good!! I have everything crossed for you!! 

Jess- I bet you are having a girl if that is your instinct.. What has the hb been? 

Lol I think I'm going to keep doing my ics ( I have a ton of them) until I get to the dr to keep reassuring myself!! It's so hard !!!


----------



## babydeabreu

its so bloody hard, the frer yesterday had lines but the ic had hardly nothing! its so scary...im dreading getting my bloods tomorrow. i think i will cry if they come back neg. all this time seeing lines and not positive...playing mind games! so dreading it. this afternoon test was the same..and now im scared even more to get my blood results back!!

how cool would it be. me you and jess all together.. it would be so great xx


----------



## babydeabreu

you can tweak it on there jess xx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images39073


----------



## babydeabreu

ive got ovulation pains..but i dont no if thats the cyst or actual eggy getting comfy :shrug:

feeling tired alot more and hungry even tho i just eaten :shrug:

its all bloody mental tho isnt it lol

oh im so scared to ring them tomorrow!! could 6dpo be to early for bloods? xx


----------



## skeet9924

it wont let us look on that link lyns!! you have to find it in the photo gallerie. I just posted mine on there.. LOL I want to use my frer today just to reassure myself again!

I really hope that you get your :bfp: with us lyns..it would be amazing to have all of us together!!! We've all had such a long journey together as is. I really did see something on those tests so maybe its just too early for it to get darker.


----------



## babydeabreu

just reading and lots of people are saying that bloods at 6dpo is way to early so its a good chance it will come back negative arghhhhh!!


----------



## babydeabreu

whats about now? 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test35901


----------



## Jess19

Girl your eggo is prego!! 
I def see a line!


----------



## skeet9924

I see a line!!! I defo think you are prego!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

hope your right girls :)
xx


----------



## Jess19

Can't wait for more tests!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

not that im getting ahead of my self just curious lol

Estimated Due Date

March 23, 2013 .

really hope tomorrows test come back with something. waiting till 12 will be so long!! hopefully i will get some test in the post tomorrow too :) xx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I hope so too!


----------



## skeet9924

I hope so too lyns..

I"m freaking myself out!! I keep taking tests and they are lighter today!! Ohhh please, please please stick bean!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I'm sure everything is alright, try not to stress

Even after I got my bfp with a frer I continued to test and use up all the hpts I had, which was a couple more frers and dollar store cheapies and I stressed over the darkness of lines, which didn't change much (until I ran out) 

Do you have a doctors apointment scheduled yet?


----------



## skeet9924

No :( I called friday but they were closed.. I'm going to call back first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## babydeabreu

do you have a pic of the test? try not to stress hun xx


----------



## skeet9924

Good Morning Ladies !! I took a test today and it was much better then yesterday!! Guess I just drank too much yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0885.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey that test looks wonderful skeet! And I'm sure you feel 10x better today! 
Is your DH supr excited too?! 

Lyns how are you holding up? 
Do you have another test to post? Are your frers here yet?!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Jess.. I feel 20x better today.. I just went in to see ob, they sent me for betta, I get an early ultra sound next Tuesday to make sure bean is in the right spot, and she's started me on progesterone. Oh is a little excited, but doesn't want to get too excited Yet as we have been let down so many times. Ob also told me no sports, or anything active until we see how things are going. She said to rest lots and not over exert myself :)


----------



## babydeabreu

wicked..your test today is alot lot darker :happydance::happydance: see nothing to worrie about silly :hugs: 

when have u got your next appointment with the booking mw? 


jess...no joy on the bloods, think it was taken way to early 5/6 dpo im sure wouldnt show nothing on my progesterone let alown my beta. will get a frer tomorrow then get bloods taken either on friday my doctors appointment or monday morning xx


----------



## Jess19

Skeet it will be nice to just relax for a while and take things easy lol hey at least it gives you an excuse for not doing any work around the house 

Lyns I hope everything turns out great for you! Ill be keeping you in my prayers :hugs: 
Still excited to se your tests though I really think your prego its just too early to tell!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lyns!! I totally agree it was just too early.. Looking forward to seeing your tests!! Lol I wish you were closer I have around 50 ics left still!! 

I plan on relaxing as much as possible.. I am going to have to do some stuff though, I'm hosting a bachelorette party friday at my place and I still have a bunch of unpacking to do.


----------



## Jess19

its hard to do anything being newly prego with the extreme fatigue lol 
I had got my bfp a little more than a week after we moved. I wanted to do SO much but I was SO tired and couldn't do much of anything without being totally exhausted 20 minutes into anything lol


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks girls. just dont no what to think or do. after my results today from the docs i'm almost negative...its just the old frer testing keeping me in it. want be long till i pop out and get a test!! really really pray to god that it come back with 2 lines!!


oh listen to you two..all tired and cant do much lol just try and do little things here and there jess. dont do to much tho..you both need to take it easy xx


----------



## skeet9924

I really hope this is your month lyns.. 6dpo is really early. I can't wait to see your tests.

The exhaustion is the only thing that convinced me to test.. I had to keep sitting down or taking naps through out the day!


----------



## skeet9924

Well I'm officially upset again :( I went to fill my prescription for my progesterone cream and it's $850 a month!! I have benefits but I have to pay up front first, then submit receipts.. I can't afford that :( I called the ob office and waiting for her to call me back .. If there is nothing else I guess I'll just hope and pray my progesterone does alright


----------



## Jess19

Skeet I had the same thing happen. 
Call every pharmacy and see who is the cheapest.


----------



## Jess19

I'm susposed to stop the progesterone on thusday (I take 2 susposatories a day) and starting yesterday I just did one. 
Figured id slowly stop instead of all at once, ya know

Did you have your levels checked? Like were they low or are they only doing it as a precaution?


----------



## skeet9924

They are doing it as a precaution because my levels were low in my previous losses.. I found an amazing pharmacist that gave me 2 weeks supply and the receipt for the full batch to submit..and I just pay him off when the money comes in :)


----------



## Jess19

Oh yey that's great! I'm so glad you figured something out!


----------



## Jess19

Where is lyns with a frer???


----------



## skeet9924

lol no idea!! :shrug: she was supposed to be back soon!!


----------



## Jess19

Right! I've been stalking like crazy! Lol

Love your new ticker!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I keep trying different ones!! lol i copied you!!


----------



## Jess19

Lol I almost did the green background too but I went with the blue because we're hoping for team blue


----------



## skeet9924

lol nice!! Oh and I were originally hoping for team blue, but now I just want a full term pregnancy, dont really care what I have. are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## skeet9924

First beta was 259 at 4 weeks 5 days .. ( 13 dpo) .. The ob said they are in a normal range but going to do a second one to make sure that they are going up as they should


----------



## Jess19

Yes I am! Lol I'm counting down the weeks! 
I figure by 16 weeks I ca find out, ill be 13weeks in 2 more days (my ticker is off a little) 
We have an ultrasound school here where the students need pregnant girls to scan, its free! I'm going to call and make an appointment at the begining of aug. 

But I have also been thinking about asking my dr to do a scan earlier than 20 weeks (which is when they said they'll scan me next) because my sister had a baby back last sept and she was born with a deformed leg. My sister said they did the measurement scan at 12 weeks for her. I just had my 12week scan and they didn't do that type of scan. So I'm going going to ask if they will do one earlier
because I had a relative just born with a deformity 
My sister was even a little shocked they didn't do it when I was there


----------



## skeet9924

I'm surprised they didn't.. My dr does measurements at every scan.. Maybe they did do it and just didn't tell you


----------



## Jess19

No they can't get anything by me during an ultrasound lol I went to school for sonography so I know what their looking at and what their doing every scan. 
I have an appointmet to see the dr on the 19t and I'm thinking ill ask about it then. 
Either way, I'm going to have a scan early  (well earlier than 20weeks) ill call the school too


----------



## skeet9924

oh thats helpful!! After my first mc I refuse to even look at the screen...it terrifies me!!


----------



## Jess19

I know what you mean
I freak myself out because I know every possible thing that could be wrong. 
Idk why but for some reason lately I've been paranoid about the umbilical cord :-( like it being tangled or knotted it something. I remember always being worried about the same thing with my DS. My DH does an awesome job about keeping me sane lol


----------



## skeet9924

Why would you think of the umbilical cord? Where did that come from?


----------



## Jess19

Idk lol its weird I know. I'm a huge worrier :-(


----------



## skeet9924

I don't even know what to worry about now.. It all seems so surreal! Every cramp or anything I run to the washroom to make sure I'm not bleeding


----------



## Jess19

I have a feeling this is it for you! I just know it!


----------



## skeet9924

Aww thanks Jess :hugs: I hope so!! 

Where is lyns with that test!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: any time :hugs: 

Yeah I was just thinking about her :-( I hope she's doing ok


----------



## skeet9924

me too!! She may have gotten busy..I know her little man can keep her on her toes :)

In speaking to a girl on another thread that when I have my scan it will measure by my ov date...that means I'm only 4 weeks today. If thats the case my beta was really high


----------



## Jess19

What was your beta?


----------



## skeet9924

259


----------



## Jess19

Oh that's good! 
I found your other thread and you seem to be right on with the others .:thumbup:
When do you go back for you next bloods?


----------



## babydeabreu

I'm here girls. did 2 ic this morning and two lines..then when and got a frer and nothing!!! temp was high so i dont no wat to think!! my progesterone was 13.6 at 5/6dpo so i dont think this is the month! im so frustrated and stuck in limmbo. cd41 today and totally feel like meh!!



skeet..your bloods are good for 3-4 weeks. that should be a good sign in its self :)

how u doing jess xx


----------



## skeet9924

Can you post a pic lyns??


----------



## babydeabreu

only of the ic hun..didnt bover with the frer as there was literally nothing there :(

i knw this isnt the month. not going to test again more..just dont see the point!!


----------



## skeet9924

You should post the ic.. 

My next set of bloods is on Monday!! Ob didn't feel that their was a rush to monitor them too closely as the numbers were pretty high.. Fx'd they continue to go up!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: awww lyns so sorry your not getting a definite answer :-( it sucks playing the waiting game 
But as long AF doesn't show her ugly face your still in the game. Your temps are still up, that's a good sign! And don't worry too much about the prgesterone numbers :hugs: everyone is different 

I'm doing good, just been spending my summer at home with my little man and our new puppy. The pupy is SO much work (she's 6 months) and she's as big as my 6yr old son lol
I hope she calms down before the baby gets here


----------



## skeet9924

What kind of puppy did u get Jess? 

And lyns I completely agree with Jess!! Plus my progesterone is never high so I don't think it matters much


----------



## Jess19

She's an american bulldog, her name is Kennedy


----------



## skeet9924

Awww I love American bull dogs!! Lol oh and I almost brought one home the other day.. It was so cute!! A lady at oh work was giving away her 8 month old pup because she was moving in with her bf and he was allergic. I was very close to agreeing to take it, then reason sunk in. We already have 2 large dogs in a town house... 3 would be a bit much


----------



## Jess19

Oh boy! I couldn't imagine 3 dogs! Lol 
Ill try to up load a photo of her in a min


----------



## skeet9924

Sweet!!


----------



## Jess19

My DS Dominic and kennedy
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7C68D65C-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Awe both so precious!! If I get a good pic of my pups together I'll post it too!


----------



## Jess19

Ok  can't wait! I love dogs. 
How old are your dogs? 
I keep thinking about how she'll act with a little one here. I've heard that they can smell the baby in your tummy and know the scent!


----------



## skeet9924

My dogs are both 6. My rottweiler is very lovable lazy and easy going. My German Shepherd is crazy, hyper, and demanding....they are a good combo together. 

I'm curious if the dogs know I'm pregnant too. I wonder if they can sense it or smell it.


----------



## Jess19

I bet they know!


----------



## skeet9924

That could explain why neither of them leave my side.. I figured it was because we are in a new house.., I bet they think they are being protective, instead they are just getting in the way


----------



## Jess19

Do you think they'll be really good with the baby? It sounds like they will be. 

I get a little nervous with my dog because she's still so young and hyper. Shell be a year old when the baby is here. 
Lol kinda funny were all going to have the same b day! Mine is the 19th and the dog was born right around the 21st and the baby is due the 18th!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol that is funny ... I know my rotti will be fantastic.. I'm a little nervous with the shepherd cause she is already really jealous of the rotti.. But it's more of a Barky put herself between u and the rotti. And she jumps up which freaks me out too. I don't think she would purposely hurt the baby but I think her energy might. We just have to remember that when the babies come the dogs are still there and to still give them attention


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I know what you mean, my dog would never intentionaly do anything bu she's so damn hyper, it makes me nervous. 
Def a good idea to make it a point to give them a little extra lovin once the little ones arrive. 

Does your rotti drool? Lol We almost got one, we were back in forth between a roti and an american bully. But DHs friend owns an bully and he's a big teddy bear so we went with the bully breed. 
We want another dog in the future and were either going to get a rotti or an english bulldog


----------



## skeet9924

Nope only after she drinks.. If you get a rotti get a female. Very easy to train, unbelievable lovable.. She loves to cuddle and is the most easy going dog I ever met.. Pretty lazy too.. She's content just sleeping beside you. When we are at the cottage she sits on ohs lap while he plays cards


----------



## skeet9924

Here are pics of my pups!! I couldn't get one of them together today... they were not co operating lol. The first one is Zena ( my German Shepherd) and the Rotti is Trinity and she is sitting with me :)
 



Attached Files:







zena looking nerdy.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









trin and me.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess19

Aww they are adorable! Lol love the glasses on zena and the devil ears on trinity too cute


----------



## POASFiend

Holy crap. I haven't been around for a while here and I see there are all kinds of changes. How have you all been? Skeet--I know what you mean about running to the bathroom with each sensation I was doing the same thing. I did spot really really lightly just once and then nothing since. You will feel more comfortable in the coming weeks. Wow! I'm glad to see all the changes here.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I didn't even clue in that both pics they were wearing something.. Lol I don't normally dress them up.. Trins was last Halloween.. And zena pic was this summer playing with my parents foster kids


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Here are pics of my pups!! I couldn't get one of them together today... they were not co operating lol. The first one is Zena ( my German Shepherd) and the Rotti is Trinity and she is sitting with me :)

 
:rofl: i can see why they wouldn't co operate with you :rofl: :rofl: they look too cute:haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!! How have you been!! Haven't heard from you in awhile


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi POASfiend! I'm so happy to see your prego! Congrats!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi POAS!!! Must have missed you when I looked on my phone..so sorry!!


How are things going? Hows the pregnancy? Any us pics yet? I am very freaked out!! My few friends that do know I'm preg keep telling me that they think this one will stick...I'm still skeptical but it is early!!


----------



## POASFiend

Thanks guys. I'm still cautious but I did have a 7 week ultrasound and everything looked good. First OB appt today!!!!! I too am on progesterone supplements. Not because my progesterone is low but they said it wouldn't hurt to take it just in case it helps. I'm lucky I have good drug coverage because YEP they ARE expensive. I'm so happy to come back and see a couple of nice surprises!!!! I needed some time away. I was starting to get real down about TTC. Skeet I guess the whole taking a break from TTC did the trick for you????? Funny how life is sometimes. 

We had one month of trying LIKE CRAZY. I was actually really tired of trying. I couldn't even get in the mood and told hubby to rent some adult entertainment to get him in the mood because I was out of ideas. Well that didn't work and the next month we only tried twice. Bingo!!!!!!! We also found out hubby has diabetes so he's made some healthy changes including quitting smoking (which I always thought wasn't helping things) so that's what's been going on over here. 

Jess I'm jealous that you have past the monumental 12 week mark. How have your clothes been fitting?


----------



## skeet9924

Im on progesterone supplements too!!! What kind are you on? Mine are super expensive too crinone. 

Yes taking a break helped!! Glad to hear you us went good.. I have one on Tuesday, but not expecting much as I don't think I'm as far a long as ob has me. She's going by lmp.. But I'm late ovulater.. So we will see :)


----------



## POASFiend

You might get a surprise you may have ovulated earlier????? The have me taking 2 100mg "balls" twice a day. Apprently you can take them orally but they preferred vaginally. They look like candy. We call them the baby's tic tacs. 

That first US is so exciting. I've already had too. One @ 4.5 weeks even though my doctor specifically wrote 6 weeks and one @ 7 weeks because we had a scare and a stupid resident DR who said stupid things and said I was likely miscarrying. Luckily I'm an L&D nurse and I knew what she said was a crock of poop so I had her speak to her attending physician, who told her I was right and she was talking out her rear!!!!!

Anyways I wish you well for yours. I am old (37, considered a geriatric pregnancy LOL) so they are sending me next week for the nuchal translucency scan. How exciting that I get to see the beaner again. 

Had my first OB appt today @ 9 weeks 5 days and can you believe he was able to pick up the heartbeat? That was a nice surprise. I'm pretty scrawny so that helps.

What type of testing are you guys going for???


----------



## skeet9924

I haven't decided if I'm going to do the testing yet.. I don't even know what my full options are. 

I'm almost positive I Ovd on cd 20 as I take my bbt because my cycles were so irregular. I did miss a temp or 2 leading up to ob though so I might be a day or 2 off. 

I'm so glad that you got to hear your hb.. I have a feeling since I have a tilted uterus it will be hard to find on a Doppler.. Plus I have a bit of belly fat. 

Lucky me I just found out the girl that was supposed to help me decorate for the bachelorette tonight can't help.. So now I have to do it on my own :(


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies- not sure if you'll even remember me it's been that long since I logged in. Glad to see you all doing so well. Just an update to let you know that I'm nearly 21 weeks pregnant  By some miracle I ended up conceiving naturally whilst waiting for a new fertility drug to be licensed at the hosp. Went for my 20 wk scan last week and baby seems pretty happy. Didn't ask to know the sex but now I'm desperate. Guess I'll need to wait now ;-)


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow bmi congrats!! It's pretty amazing how when you stop trying thinking you. Red assistance it happens!! So happy for you! 

I'm not sure if we are going to find out the sex.. Oh really wants to know and I'm on the fence


----------



## Jess19

Yey congrats! That's wonderful! 
Lol idk how you resisted the urge to ask, I know I wouldn't be able to! I'm already counting downb the days until I get to find out! Lol


----------



## skeet9924

My Oh is too concerend about coming to my scans right now as we have had nothing but bad luck at them...plus because of the issues hes never even been allowed in when I have it. If his trend of not wanting to come to them continues then we wont find out...lol but i know he will ask if he goes..I'm sure thought that once things start progressing normally he will want to come to the scans


----------



## Jess19

How are you feeling skeet?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm okay.. Found out that the only thing I can stomach in the morning is fruit.. But I'm happy I found something!! I have a stupid rash on my leg though!! My skin is so sensitive!! No idea what I can use on it! 

How you feeling Jess?


----------



## Skelleron

Congratulations BMIbaby - that's great news!
Glad u r both progressing well skeet & Jess - looking forward to hearing good news about both of ur scans Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks skellron!! How you feeling? 

Stupid me!! I went to get my bloods done today and took my time getting over there.. The lab tech told me if I had of been there a half hour earlier I would have got my results today!!


----------



## Jess19

I'm doing good 

Awww that sucks that you have to wait until tomorrow :-( 
I can't wait to hear your results! 
When do you have a scan? 

:hi: hi skelleron! How have you been? 
Not long now until your little one arrives!


----------



## skeet9924

I have my scan tomorrow too


----------



## BMIbaby

Thanks everyone- I know people kept saying just try not to think about ttc but I guess it really does work :baby: Don't know how I managed not to ask about the sex but now I'm analysing what the woman said. Driving DH crazy by asking 'did you hear her say '_h'es_ got a lovely heartbeat'?' Oh well, plenty more weeks to ponder. It's really saving me loads of money cos I can't buy pink and I can't buy blue :shrug: ....... maybe I'll just buy both :happydance:


----------



## Skelleron

I'm feeling well thanks, I've taken annual leave for these last few weeks as I was struggling to be useful at work - can't believe I only have a month to go!
Good luck with ur scans tomorrow & ur blood test results, I'll be checking in on ur progress Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I will update you ladies as soon as I know anything..I'm not expecting much from the scans though


----------



## skeet9924

Just got back from my u/s...the tech originally told me that she would not be allowed to tell me anything because I'm still so early. We had a very relaxed converstation through out the whole thing and she was asking me about my previous losses. At the end of the u/s she told me I was not allowed to tell my dr that she said anything, but she could see the beginning of a baby in my uterus!! She told me that she is sure that she will probably see me in a week or 2 for a follow up scan and that she would be able to share a lot more with me at that point. I was so happy that she reassured me that it was not ectopic that i actually cried!!


----------



## Skelleron

That's great news Skeet, so pleased for u! &#128515;


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: yey skeet I'm so happy for you!! Did you get a pic?
Did you get your blood results back today too!?


----------



## skeet9924

She didn't give me a pic.. I'll get one the next time.. Just got my bloods.. They went from 259 to 4914!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: yey I'm so happy for you!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I go see my ob on Tuesday and I'm sure she will send me for another scan.. I will ask for a pic!! I need one to show my oh to make it real for him..


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I'm sure everything will be great! 
Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## skeet9924

I can't wait to see the pic!! I didn't even get to see what the screen looked like!


----------



## Jess19

Really :-( that sucks
idk what id do if I couldn't see the screen! Id def ask to see, maybe more like demand lol


----------



## skeet9924

Well the last was super nice and originally told me there would be nothing to see.. Kind of hoping my ob has a copy of it when I go see her Tuesday and I'll ask her if I can look at it..

To be honest I was so afraid of nothing being there that I didn't want to look.. I was happy she talked to me most the time and kept me relaxed


----------



## BMIbaby

Congrats Skeet- that's great news! :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!!


----------



## POASFiend

Oh skeet I'm so happy your scan went well. I'm glad the tech was nice enough to give you some reassurance. Well I will give some hope for the future. All of a sudden morning sickness is gone and appetite is back. Hopefully this phase will not last long for you. Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jess19

I have a gender date! Aug 17th! 
I'm SO SO SO excited!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks poas!! I was so nervous!! 

Jess that is so exciting!! You will have to tell us as soon as you know!!


----------



## rainbowluv

HEY can i join to,on my 2ww already.and 6dpo.The pressure is intense.I expect to miss my period on July 28th.Ive been having symptoms that are driving me crazy,or am i going crazy looking for a symptom? Lol.I hope my bfp is on the way.send angel dust please everyone.


----------



## Jess19

Yes I will tell you girls as soon as find out 
I find out on a Friday, and its right before my DSs birthday. We're having a double party for her and my nephew. Their birthdays are just days appart so the bI.g party will be packed full of family and frilnds


----------



## Jess19

Yes I will tell you girls as soon as find out 
I find out on a Friday, and its right before my DSs birthday. We're having a double party for her and my nephew. Their birthdays are just days appart so the bI.g party will be packed full of family and frilnds


----------



## Jess19

Hey rainbowluv :hi: welcome! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Are you going to announce what your having at the party?? 

Welcome rainbowluv!!


----------



## Jess19

Idk I haven't talked to dh about it yet


----------



## skeet9924

It will be so hard to keep it in lol!! At least if he doesn't want to share it there you can come here to get it out!!


----------



## rainbowluv

Hey yall and thanks for the welcome,i am currently on 2ww island.I am 6 DPO.I am having small symptoms like nausea,and cramping.thats about it,a little pain in the girls.I checked my cervix and its soft,high,and closed.Is this a good sign? Ugh im cramping now.Maybe nxt test will be my :bfp:


----------



## rainbowluv

Congrats on the baby jess


----------



## rainbowluv

skeet9924 said:


> It will be so hard to keep it in lol!! At least if he doesn't want to share it there you can come here to get it out!!

Congrts on the baby skeet


----------



## Jess19

When do you plan to poas?


----------



## skeet9924

Rainbow- I never really checked my cervix.. Lol still haven't so I have no idea what it feels like. The only things I noticed before my :Bfp: was lots of creamy cm, tired And just felt off. I didn't even expect to get my :Bfp:


----------



## rainbowluv

skeet9924 said:


> Rainbow- I never really checked my cervix.. Lol still haven't so I have no idea what it feels like. The only things I noticed before my :Bfp: was lots of creamy cm, tired And just felt off. I didn't even expect to get my :Bfp:

Lots of creamy cm is right,how many dpo did you wait to test?


----------



## skeet9924

I was 11 dpo and to be honest I really didn't expect anything.. I dipped the test, threw out he pee and went about my business.. When I went back and saw the line I was floored!! I had myself convinced I was out


----------



## rainbowluv

skeet9924 said:


> I was 11 dpo and to be honest I really didn't expect anything.. I dipped the test, threw out he pee and went about my business.. When I went back and saw the line I was floored!! I had myself convinced I was out

Thankgodfor ur bfp.and thats why it occured because you least expected it.remember god always shows up and shows out:thumbsup:


----------



## Jess19

I really didn't check my cervix either, I'm a germafobe (lol I think that's how you spell it) I was too worried that checking it could put some unwanted bacteria up there and jepordize something. 
I also got my bfp at 11dpo (with a frer) I used the dollar store cheapies at 9dpo and 10dpo and some some very questonable lines so I did the frer and it popped up right away and was nice and dark. I was SO susprised because iv delt with evaps and line eye in the past so much. 

How many dpo are you?


----------



## skeet9924

I agree rainbow..this month we were actually not trying..I was considering going on bc for a few months because we have so much going on for us!! Regardless we are thrilled!!

I agree with you with the germaphobe thing jess...only because I am super susceptible to uti's so I was always concerned with checking stuff down there


----------



## harleyq

I HATE the 2WW. Okay now that is out of my system, hi everyone, I am new here. We have been TTC for 6 months, using Clomid, and every month l say l am going to go easy this month and what ever happens happens, then l get past ovulation and l am totally obsessed! Perhaps it was better in the old days when people didn't know so much about what and when things happened, at least you were blissfully ignorant!

I have been nauseous since the evening l ovulated, 99% it was originally a bug that was going round... but the nausea has lingers and l am 7DPO. I have also had a pretty keen sense of smell, and increased CM (although l have gotten this the last couple of cycles); my urine had a funny smell to it a few days ago which immediatley got me thinking l was pregnant... I remember that from my last two pregnancies (yes l have two gorgeous and very active boys). But in reality,at 7 days DPO this probably isn't a credible symptom, none of it probably is... but l am so obsessed it is not funny.

DH and l said we would try for 6 months, this is the 6th month... I so want it to happen, but l hate hate hate this rollercoaster... I try to tell myself if its not meant to be its not meant to be and l should just let it go... but my brain and heart are not on the same wavelength....

Nobody but other TTC'ers really understand what l am going through and nobody knows we are trying... so l have come in here to get some solace... 

Okay, now you all think l am thoroughly crazy, how are you going? anybody close to testing? Good Luck to everybody. I've been around the ropes a bit so if l can help anyone in any way please reach out.


----------



## Jess19

Lol I KNEW as soon as we got the puppy I would get prego. 
It actually happened when we totally weren't "ready" because of the move and all but ill take it whenever I can get it! Right! 
I'm already planning our 2nd, I asked the dr how soon we could try for another.....he thought I was crazy


----------



## rainbowluv

Currently I am 7dpo and i had slight pinching last night,but no implantation bleeding.af due july 28 could i be wasting my time.I am having so many symptoms.wish me luck and babydust everyone.


----------



## rainbowluv

harleyq said:


> I HATE the 2WW. Okay now that is out of my system, hi everyone, I am new here. We have been TTC for 6 months, using Clomid, and every month l say l am going to go easy this month and what ever happens happens, then l get past ovulation and l am totally obsessed! Perhaps it was better in the old days when people didn't know so much about what and when things happened, at least you were blissfully ignorant!
> 
> I have been nauseous since the evening l ovulated, 99% it was originally a bug that was going round... but the nausea has lingers and l am 7DPO. I have also had a pretty keen sense of smell, and increased CM (although l have gotten this the last couple of cycles); my urine had a funny smell to it a few days ago which immediatley got me thinking l was pregnant... I remember that from my last two pregnancies (yes l have two gorgeous and very active boys). But in reality,at 7 days DPO this probably isn't a credible symptom, none of it probably is... but l am so obsessed it is not funny.
> 
> DH and l said we would try for 6 months, this is the 6th month... I so want it to happen, but l hate hate hate this rollercoaster... I try to tell myself if its not meant to be its not meant to be and l should just let it go... but my brain and heart are not on the same wavelength....
> 
> Nobody but other TTC'ers really understand what l am going through and nobody knows we are trying... so l have come in here to get some solace...
> 
> Okay, now you all think l am thoroughly crazy, how are you going? anybody close to testing? Good Luck to everybody. I've been around the ropes a bit so if l can help anyone in any way please reach out.

Welcome harley


----------



## Jess19

Harleyq :hi: hi and welcome. I believe rainbowluv is about to test here pretty soon! I think you two are really close with your cycle it seems
Good luck to both of you! 
:dust: :dust: 

Harleyq I def don't think you crazy, I was the same way lol al cool and collective and as soon as I was dpo status I borded the crazy ttc train and I was all symptom spotting from there. We've all been there and done that and we wil all be here whenever you need to talk ....or rant


----------



## Jess19

Skeet your a sweetpea!!


----------



## skeet9924

LOl Jess!! I actually moved while I was technically preg. Me and a girlfriend went and got our couches and fought to get them into the house on the hottest day of the year.. And that was the day before I tested!! To be honest timing wasn't perfect considering we just moved into the house and all, I'm still so unpacked but drs orders are for me to do nothing active no lifthing etc until we are sure this one will stick!! Poor oh I'm running him crazy.. I'm off work for the summer and he works crazy hours then has to come home to a list of things I need moved or lifted or vacuumed .. He's being a good sport though!! 


I'm so excited I'm a sweet pea!! 


Welcome Harley!!


----------



## Jess19

Oh wow you girls are tough! Did you get it moved in  its hard trying to move stuff, I attempt it but then DH comes in and saves the day 
:-( that stinks your on rest but for a good reason though so its worth it
I'm always getting yelled at by DH because I move boxes and do all types of cleaning and scrubbin or unpacking that I shouldn't be (I even yell at myself sometimes) lol 
Its SO hard not being able to do the things you want to or know your capable of. Even when I do complete a project I'm dead to the world because I'm so exhausted and can't pick myself up off the bed or couch lol no mater how hard I try. All my energy is drained


----------



## rainbowluv

harleyq said:


> I HATE the 2WW. Okay now that is out of my system, hi everyone, I am new here. We have been TTC for 6 months, using Clomid, and every month l say l am going to go easy this month and what ever happens happens, then l get past ovulation and l am totally obsessed! Perhaps it was better in the old days when people didn't know so much about what and when things happened, at least you were blissfully ignorant!
> 
> I have been nauseous since the evening l ovulated, 99% it was originally a bug that was going round... but the nausea has lingers and l am 7DPO. I have also had a pretty keen sense of smell, and increased CM (although l have gotten this the last couple of cycles); my urine had a funny smell to it a few days ago which immediatley got me thinking l was pregnant... I remember that from my last two pregnancies (yes l have two gorgeous and very active boys). But in reality,at 7 days DPO this probably isn't a credible symptom, none of it probably is... but l am so obsessed it is not funny.
> 
> DH and l said we would try for 6 months, this is the 6th month... I so want it to happen, but l hate hate hate this rollercoaster... I try to tell myself if its not meant to be its not meant to be and l should just let it go... but my brain and heart are not on the same wavelength....
> 
> Nobody but other TTC'ers really understand what l am going through and nobody knows we are trying... so l have come in here to get some solace...
> 
> Okay, now you all think l am thoroughly crazy, how are you going? anybody close to testing? Good Luck to everybody. I've been around the ropes a bit so if l can help anyone in any way please reach out.

Welcome harley


----------



## skeet9924

we did get moved in and we have most of the main stuff set up. I just have to finish unpacking our clothes and stuff ...and decorate. I dont even have the energy to do that right now. I'm like you...whenever i try to do something I end up extremely exhausted and usually napping on the couch lol

I cant believe you are a peach already!! I'm guessing its a lemon next!!?? Is my next one an olive?


----------



## harleyq

rainbowluv said:


> Currently I am 7dpo and i had slight pinching last night,but no implantation bleeding.af due july 28 could i be wasting my time.I am having so many symptoms.wish me luck and babydust everyone.

I had that today rainbowluv... good luck, I hope it turns out positive for both of us, we are both 7dpo so looks like we'll be testing on the same day!!!

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Jess19

Yep lemon next for me and olive for you! How exciting is that! 

Can't wait for your girls tests! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck girls.. I had a bit of cramping I thi k on 7 or 8 dpo .. I didn't get implantation spotting though.


----------



## Maycee02

Hello everyone!! Im new to this group and am DYING to test early but I'm trying not to.. I'm 11dpiui and have had some symtoms but they could be due to the progesterone so I'm trying not to get my hopes up! Tuesday can't come soon enough!! Good luck to all of you as well!! Hope everyone gets their BFP!!! :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi maycee02! Hope this is your month! 
:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi maycee!! Good luck!!


----------



## rainbowluv

It would be great to have a testing buddy.


----------



## rainbowluv

harleyq said:


> rainbowluv said:
> 
> 
> Currently I am 7dpo and i had slight pinching last night,but no implantation bleeding.af due july 28 could i be wasting my time.I am having so many symptoms.wish me luck and babydust everyone.
> 
> I had that today rainbowluv... good luck, I hope it turns out positive for both of us, we are both 7dpo so looks like we'll be testing on the same day!!!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!Click to expand...

It would be great to have a testing buddy.it takes the edge off.wanna be testing buddies?


----------



## babydeabreu

glad your all doing well. im taking a break from here for a bit. its been 16months now and im not ovulating having 40 -60 day cycles. 4 days of af...pains cos of the cyst. just not getting no where. got to wait over 2 months to see a specialist. really upsetting me..cos i cant do nothing. just feel hopeless. 

hope your all doing well and continue to do so..i will be popping in every now and then but if im quite then u know why xx


----------



## harleyq

rainbowluv said:


> It would be great to have a testing buddy.it takes the edge off.wanna be testing buddies?

Absolutley!


----------



## harleyq

babydeabreu said:


> glad your all doing well. im taking a break from here for a bit. its been 16months now and im not ovulating having 40 -60 day cycles. 4 days of af...pains cos of the cyst. just not getting no where. got to wait over 2 months to see a specialist. really upsetting me..cos i cant do nothing. just feel hopeless.
> 
> hope your all doing well and continue to do so..i will be popping in every now and then but if im quite then u know why xx

Oh hun, that sounds awful... that sucks that you cannot get into the specialist for so long. I haven't been trying for as long as you, but I have felt my care hasn't been great either, considering l am Polycystic and on clomid, you'd think my ob/gyno would have sent me for some ultrasounds of my ovaries... Nope, I was terribly uncomfortable last ovulation and got sick... I wish the docs would just appreciate a little better what a big thing this is...Good luck

As for me, still symptom spotting, and today, nothing... I just want to feel nauseous again or cramping or something... I think this month might be a nothing for me... I am booked in to see a fertility specialist in about a week, so l guess l have a backup plan... but l so want this.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Lyns :( that is so heart breaking :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear it is going to take so long to see a specialist. Take care of yourself and do whatever you need to do. We completely understand !! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Harleyq.. I'm so sorry to hear you have had such a hard go as well . It's so frustrating to think that people that shouldn't have kids or don't want them get preg so easy then good women who are ready try so hard and have so many problems! I pray you get your sticky bean soon!!! Hopefully this month :dust:


----------



## harleyq

sore (.)(.) today and a little bit nauseous... I am so tempted to test today, 12 DPO, also had a spike in my temperature. raibowluv, how are you tracking?


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: lyns I hope your doing good :hugs: I'm so sorry you have to go through all this. 

Harleyq when are you going to test? 
Lol I SO would have broke down by now and tested 

Skeet how are you feelin?


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: lyns I hope your doing good :hugs: I'm so sorry you have to go through all this. 

Harleyq when are you going to test? 
Lol I SO would have broke down by now and tested 

Skeet how are you feelin?


----------



## Jess19

Rainbowluv have you tested??


----------



## skeet9924

lol harleyq I agree with jess...test!!! lol

I'm doing okay..I've been so sick though :( Ob gave me something to help with the sickness when I went to see her today..its helped a bit..I'm still nauseous but atleast food is staying down now. I go for another ultra sound on monday to see the hb. 

She told me that my scan last week showed me at 5 weeks 4 days ( which puts me currently at 6 weeks 4 days) she said it also showed to corpeus luteum which is a good sign, it means my body is producing progesterone and a gestational sac She was very pleased to hear that I was sick lol.

how are things with you ?


----------



## harleyq

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: lyns I hope your doing good :hugs: I'm so sorry you have to go through all this.
> 
> Harleyq when are you going to test?
> Lol I SO would have broke down by now and tested
> 
> Skeet how are you feelin?

Skeet - isn't it weird to think someone pleased that you are not feeling well, but it makes sense!!! Stick in their little buddy!

Jess, I gave in and test, I had already peed that morning, so l only had a tinsy bit left (long story), it came up with













































:bfp:

a very faint positive, I am going to test again tomorrow to hopefully see a darker line, but l know l am, my sense of smell and my massively sore boobies are a dead give away.... I am so bloody happy its scary... I am so scared at the same time... I love pregnancy, but man it messes with your head!!! Crossing my fingers for raibowluv too, and that these little babies stay safe inside.


----------



## Jess19

Yey :happydance: congrats! That's wonderful!


----------



## Jess19

Harley q i, don't think your pix is showing up for some reason


----------



## Jess19

Skeet good luck at your appointment. I hope you get an ultrasound pic of your litle bean that you can post! 
I'm glad your feeling better :hugs: that must be awefull to deal with. I hope its gone by the end of your 1qst trimester!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats harley!!!


Jess!! Thanks I hope I get a pic too!! I'm currently thinking that if this one does not stick, I'm done for awhile!! I cant handle this sickness!! I hate feeling like this! I know it will be worth it once I have my little bean in my arms but if I lose it then it was not worth anything


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope you don't have to go through any more heartbreak 
I have a strong feeling that this one will stick though!!


----------



## Jess19

Oh! I wanted to say I had to change my ticker because BnB erased it! They said I had too much pixals or something. So I picked this one again and went with green because its my favorite color  
I did blue last time because I was hoping for team blue but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be team pink! Do I'm green for neutral right now


----------



## skeet9924

What makes u think team pink? 

I have a feeling I'm going to have a girl.. Just because I've been so sick


----------



## Jess19

Idk I've had a girl feeling from the day of my bfp. Actually ive always pictured a little girl with me and dh for some reason. 
Plus when I had my 12 week scan I asked the tech to take a look it looked like a girl, even though the tech said it was to early and could be either.


----------



## skeet9924

I know oh really wants a boy.. I'm afraid to find out because I don't want to see disappointment on his face.. I'd rather him just see the baby and love it right away no matter the gender. 

Oh and I'm feeling a lot better today!! I actually might do some house work lol..


----------



## harleyq

skeet l hope you are feeling better soon, but just a word of warning, when you are no longer sick you start to worry... I remember when my ms went with my second I kind of wished for it back, at least l knew everything was okay... As l said, pregnancy does weird things to your mind.

I did another test this morning, still positive, darker than yesterday but still faint... will ring up the ob this morning and make my 6 week appt.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Harley can u post a pic??

And thanks!! So far the meds I'm on make me feel better, but I'm sleeping most of the time now.. Or eating lol. 

Apparently as your body gets used to the meds it's not so bad


----------



## Jess19

I bet those meds do help. My best friend had to take them with her 1st because she couldn't function without them. 
:hugs: I'm glad your feeling better! 

Harleyq yes please post a pic!


----------



## skeet9924

They really do!! I was actually just able to make a lasagna and spaghetti sauce to freeze for my OH for lunches!! I hadnt gotten off the couch all week lol!!

A funny little story to share..so this morning Oh went to make bacon and was all confused when it was gone. I told him it smelled funny so I threw it out. Thats when he proceeded to tell me that the bacon was fine and I was the problem lol!! Apparently he had bought the bacon just the other day...I'm now banned from throwing anything out until he checks it first :haha:


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: that's too funny!


----------



## skeet9924

I go for my scan in 30 min!!! I'm terrified!! I had nightmares all night!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## armymama2012

AF or BFP due around 9/12 here.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: good luck skeet! :hugs: 
Can't wait to hear your update! 

Armymama :dust: 
When will you be testing?


----------



## rainbowluv

bad news af showed her ugly face, but came with a orange spotting first.Now she is going up way to early.Could this still be good?


----------



## armymama2012

I'll probably test on 9/9 and every day after til AF shows.


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry rainbow :hugs: 

Scan went great!! Measured 7 weeks 2 days hb of 139!! I'll post a pic later!! It more or less looks like a little blob lol


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey skeet! That's wonderful!


----------



## Jess19

Armymama :dust: :dust: good luck testing! Ill be waiting for your test pics!


----------



## skeet9924

Here is the pic as promised!! My little blob :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).JPG
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

Awww so adorable skeet  I'm so happy for you! 

Hey! They blocked your ticker like the site did mine the other day. Whas up with that?


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jess!

I dont know!! it frusterated me cause it deleted all my dates and everything. I'm curious how people do the spoiler...it seems to allow them to add more to there signature


----------



## Jess19

I was thinking about that too, I wonder how they do it.
I think I might have to ask someone


----------



## rainbowluv

hey guys,af showed but was very light.it lasted four days where as my af usually is 8 days long.now its up.what do you guys think?:confused:


----------



## skeet9924

You can try testing again, but I wouldn't get my hopes up.. Sorry :( :hugs: 

Jess I had someone show me how to do the spoiler alert ., I'll post it later when I get a chance.. I'm on my phone so it's hard to copy :)


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone
:hugs: so sorry af showed rainbowluv. Idk it does sound like af did show, and you could test again but it seems as though your in a new cycle

Skeet that's cool you figured it out!


----------



## skeet9924

Here it is jess!!

[SPOILER*] [/SPOILER*]


Remove the *


----------



## rainbowluv

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone
> :hugs: so sorry af showed rainbowluv. Idk it does sound like af did show, and you could test again but it seems as though your in a new cycle
> 
> Skeet that's cool you figured it out!

thanks jess.are there any tips you can give me?what steps did you take to get your bfp?? plz help me.lol:cry:


----------



## Jess19

Honestly I didnt think about ttc and it happened. I was busy moving and wasn't thinking about opks and bbt and just bd when it felt right (not because of o) that cycle was a longer one, I ddnt 0 until cd28! So when I did decide to test I wasn't sure exactly how many dpo I was. 
I also had an appointment with my obgyn and it had been a little over a year since we startd ttc and he gave me a script of clomid. I was just waiting for a new cycle to start to start clomid but a new cycle never came and I got my bfp
Idk I guess what they say is true, as soon as you stop thinking and stressing about ttc it happens
Skeet knows this too


----------



## skeet9924

rainbow- my situation is the exact same as Jess's. Oh and I were getting ready to move and were both really focused on that. We had really only bd a few times that month because he worked an opposite shift then me. We had actually been bickering a lot leading up to the move and I decided to spice up the weekend and him and I just spent most of the weekend in bed with each other...didnt even realize I was oving. I took my bbt so after the fact I realized we timed it right, but I was having wacky cycles since my ectopic that i never knew when i was going to ov


lol jess !! What food are you ?? I cant even tell what it is!! COngrats on hiting 16 weeks...do you have a bump pic??


----------



## Jess19

Lol its an avocado! I love avocados right now too, esp guacamole! Its def a pregnancy thing because I do not really like them not prego

I really only have one pic, ill upload it. It was taken this past weekend at camp. We went on a big camping trip from Thursday to Sunday up in the allagney mountians. Sleeping in tents and no bathrooms, it was rough! Esp prego, its hard to squat :rofl: 
there was a bunch of us. Me, DH, DS,DD, my bro and sister in law with there 4 kids ( DD,DS and the twins!) And my other brother and sister in law (no kids just yet) but they did bring their dog and we had our puppy (I was her first camping trip) and also DHs mom and her boyfrind! 
It was an extremely exciting and long weekend needless to say 
But yes, ill upload a pic


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow sounds like a big weekend.. LOL yeah I bet squatting while preg is hard!! I like avacodos..but i cant handle making anything from it on my own..they gross me out to look at them, but taste yummy so if its premade or someone else makes it i'll eat it. 

I'm really hoping some of my food aversions go away soon. I barely eat anything except potatos!! Cant be very nutritious for my bean!! I find if Oh makes me something I can usually eat it, but if I have to make it, by the time I'm done cooking I dont want it!! 

Today for my dads bday we had corn on the cob, baked potato, steak and ceaser salad..I'm a huge steak fanatic but not since preg I took two bites :( i did eat a lot of corn and potato though!!


----------



## Jess19

I made the pic my new avitar! 

:hugs: I hope you get to feeling better and can enjoy all the foods soon, that must stink not being able to enjoy everything. 
I love corn on the cob! Its just about that time of year to get local sweet homegrown corn! Ill have about a dozon in my garden when harvest time comes. 
Speaking of harvest time! I picked an orange pumpkin from my patch today.......its offically autumn lol


----------



## skeet9924

aww what a cute bump!! We are getting all of our local corn right now!! I love it !! Its so yummy!!

omg dont talk about autumn yet!!! We still have atleast a month!! I cant believe how fast the summer went..3 more weeks and i'm back at work!!


----------



## Jess19

I'm a fall person! its my favorite  ask summer I talked about autumn and how i couldn't wait for it up come! 
& as soon as fall its over so is my pregnancy lol just about


----------



## skeet9924

I love fall..it is one of my favourite seasons..I just hate that winter follows it :( 

I love the snow I just find winter is too long


----------



## Jess19

Yeah, I just hate driving in the snow, even with 4 wheel drive lol


----------



## skeet9924

yeah me too...on a regukar day my drive is just over an hour, add the snow and its close to 2 hours


----------



## rainbowluv

i love fall to i was born in oct.i have been dying for fall.the cool wind,the different colored leaves.and mostly HALLOWEEN. i wish that i had a bump to paint as a pumpkin.but i will keep ttc.wish me baby dust.


----------



## skeet9924

lol rainbow thats such a great idea!! hopefully i will have a nice bump by then and can paint my bump!!


----------



## Jess19

I already have an idea for halloween! I'm going to pin a bunch of doll parts to a tee shirt and make it look like the arms and legs are sticking out lol I know its a bit gory but that's what halloween is about


----------



## skeet9924

ha ha ha!! That is amazing Jess!! I love it!!


----------



## Jess19

thanks. I'll post a pix when halloween comes!


----------



## skeet9924

lol youve got me thinking now!! Im going to have to come up with something creative for halloween!!


----------



## rainbowluv

skeet9924 said:


> lol youve got me thinking now!! Im going to have to come up with something creative for halloween!!

lol.yea skeet.i was also thinking of a possessed rockstar.lol.i know its kinda creepy but i think it will be cool.lots of glitter and stuff.


----------



## babydeabreu

How is everyone doing? 

xx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi! Doing good, how have you been?


----------



## Jess19

I peekedat your chart babyd, its looking really good! When will you be testing?


----------



## skeet9924

Hi lyns!! I'm doing good.. Except my oh kindly forgot to move our new bedside tables to the bedroom after building them before he went to work.. Makes it kind hard to clean my living room lol.. Not that big of a deal .. Just my rant for the morning :haha: 

How are you doing lyns?? Missed you!!


----------



## Jess19

Does he do woodwork skeet? 
My DH has a woodwork hobby but lately he can't get much done with work and summer festivities


----------



## skeet9924

No.. They were just cheep ones I bought that needed to be assembled., if I wasn't preg I'd have no problem lifting them up the stairs ( my oh does work long hours he runs a warehouse dock) but ob told me to not to lift anything even laundry basket until she deems me no longer high risk. Poor oh comes home to a giant honey do list when he gets home every night.. I feel so bad lol


----------



## Jess19

Oh ok, yeah most stuff is heavy once your prego lol I can't believe how much it restricts you, ya know. 

I'm just starting to not be able to bend over or lean forward because my belly is so much bigger. If someone looks at me you can def tell I'm prego and not in that questionable stage lol 

When do you think your dr will say your ok at the 12 week mark?
If you don't mind me asking, at what week did you loose your other little beans? Have you made it past that? 
Your almost 9 weeks now :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey miss u girls too. havent been on that much just been passing. my temps are looking good..just need them to stay nice and high. might test tomorrow as i'll be 10dpo or i might wait it out..depends how i feel. so used to getting evaps or bfn i drread doing them now. waiting to see a specialist..who will look in to things more. havent been ovulating for over 8 months so i really need it to hurry up. not even sure if i ovulated this ycle or not. i no my temps are good but im not taking chances and getting crused again. 

happy 17 weeks jess. fantastic..when is your next scan? xx

skeet - men eh haha hope he moved them out the way now? whens your first scan? nearly 9 weeks. how have u been feeling? 

really hope i can join u soon girls xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Jess- I lost my first one at 8 weeks, but this is still the farthest i've ever been and the farthest without spotting (knock on wood) My other losses never developed past 6 weeks I'm really hoping after 12 weeks I will no longer be considered high risk but we will see
Happy onion Day!!

Lyns- Most people say test, i'm going to say hold off... as your friend I know how hard :bfn: are...for awhile i stopped testing until af was late... my bfp was the first cycle i tested early and no idea what made me do it, but i was not expecting a bfp. If you want to test early though I will be here to support you :hugs: 

I had my first scan at 5 weeks 4 days then a second scan at 7 weeks 4 days ( its the one in my avatar) lol i know it just looks like a blob, but I did see the hb!! I go back to see OB on tuesday and I think I'll probably get a scan around 12 weeks. My friend did lend me her doppler. I havent been able to find the hb yet...just mine :)


----------



## Jess19

Lyns we al have def had the heartbreak of BFNs and we all know how hard it is not to POAS, but if you decide to test early were all here for you :hugs: your charts looking good thought
From my experience though, if this helps, I never got high temps with my BFP, just steady moderate temps....just saying 

Skeet I'm so glad everything is going great for you so far! I can't wait to see your next scan pic, I know they look like little blobs but its super exciting! 

I have a scan next week too, on Thursday! Well find out the gender, although I'm almost positive its a girl


----------



## skeet9924

I'm the same as you Jess.. Steady temps nothing special!! 

Oh I'm so excited to find out your gender!! You have to past ASAP!! Lol I really don't want to know mine but no idea how I will hold off especially since I get so excited finding out everyone else's !! Lol oh really wants to know.. I'm sure he will be able to convince me .. But shhhhh don't tell him that!!


----------



## babydeabreu

fantastic so you both got your scan soon..how exciting!! skeet loving the blob...i didnt even think to check you avatar :dohh:
so glad everything is going well for you both :)


well i cracked at tested at 9dpo..still early days..

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Personal/90844ecb.jpg

what do u think?


----------



## skeet9924

Lol do I have line eye?? I think I see a hint of a line.. Lol not positive though so I don't want to get your hopes up.. Wait a few days and test again.. Do you see anything?


----------



## babydeabreu

lol i know..i see something. but i dont no if thats an evap or not. think i will be doing an frer tomorrow. have been getting bad twinges on the left. and i swear there what i got when i found out i was pregnant with andreas.its like a warm twingey feeling... just hope its good signs. just did my temp just out of curiousity and its like 37.44 is that good in the day or am i just hoping to much thats its nothing hahaha 

hopefully this is it!! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Your temps look really good.. I had the twinges too when I got preg.. About 3 days after the twinges I got a + and it was unmistakable


----------



## Jess19

There's either a case of line eye going around or your preggers lyns! 
Can't wait to see your frer tomorrow!


----------



## babydeabreu

what dpo were u when u got a positive? 

did a frer..dont think theres anything there..so will try again this afternoon :(

knew i should have waited!! 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Personal/f373d78b.jpg

my temps still good tho..so who knows!!


----------



## skeet9924

I was 11 dpo when I got my positive.. But that means nothing!! I normally never got them that early


----------



## Jess19

I can see a little something on the frer!


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies...still waiting lol got no more test other than the ic ones. mt temp shot up again today..so im praying this is good signs. but then saying that ive been getting that crampy twingey feeling on left ans in the front like af is coming so i hope its not! my ic theres a line but again looks like evaps!! :dohh:

not going to test now till im 14dpo as i dont want to do my nut in anymore lol

hope u all have a good sunday xx


----------



## skeet9924

Good morning it's 4 am here and I'm exhausted .. Big festival in my town and a bunch of people came here drinking.. Lucky me bring the sober one had to drive some of them home because they couldn't get cabs.. The cab companies were too busy ( we live in a small town) now all the drunks are passed out and I'm awake still .. Lol 
Heading to bed just wanted to check in on ya lynds
Your temps look amazing!! Good idea to hold off .. Less stress that way!! I'm praying for you!! Sending you bucket loads of :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

4am wow get your ass to bed lol its 9am here. 

sounds like u had a good night though...

thanks for the dust really need it :)

have a good sleep :sleep::sleep: zzzz xx


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I'm trying to head to bed.. I think I'm over tired :) enjoy your day!!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone? 
Lyns your charts looking good! :dust:
Skeet I went out the other night with DH and was the only sober one in the bar lol drunk people are funy. its funny how the drunker they are the louder they are. DH hadn't seen his friends in a while so we ere out til like 2am. Needless to say I was super tired!


----------



## skeet9924

Its so true Jess!! I was definetly entertained by the drunks!! They were so loud!!! It was a lot of fun and Oh and I both has some friends that we hadnt seen in a long time.

I'm still tired today, but packing my stuff up shortly to go watch the meteor shower. One of my friends and i watch this one yearly and we make it a little date night...lol but this time it will be a sober watching..usually we have a few drinks while we lay on the grass in a middle of a field and watch.


----------



## Jess19

Oh that sounds so nice, so cool you guys do that! 
I totally forgot about that, when does it start?


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry I just got your message.. It started around 9 last night .. It was too cloudy though :( we sat out for 3.5 hrs and I saw 3 and she saw 2.. But we had a good time sitting and chatting :)


----------



## babydeabreu

sound slike u had a good night jess. always fun seeing the other side to drunk people lol 

12dpo and finally caved and tested..bfn :( i didnt want to test but i was looking at ff at all the other ladies charts and there got goot bfp at 10dpo onwards so i thought at 12 it should be ok..what a fool. i think my temps are good because the pcos is messing with me!! boooooo.

skeet..did u have a good time with your friend. whats the meteor shower?


----------



## skeet9924

Lyns so sorry you got a bfn :hugs: 

I had a great time with my friend. She travels a lot so is only home a few months at a time and she leaves this week so it was nice to have some one to one time with her. A meteor shower is when there are a lot of shooting stars in a night. It can get up to 100 in an hour .. It's so amazing!! I highly recommend researching when they are visible in your side of the world .. We always go out to a field in the middle of nowhere where there are no lights to interfere with the stars and lay out and watch it.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry you got a bfn lyns :-(


----------



## skeet9924

Good morning! Had my ob appt today.. Dr was trying to find hb and had a hard time so she pulled out her us machine found the baby but it kept moving every time she put the machine on the baby it moved away from her :) eventually she was able to spot it and the hb, she tried the Doppler again and found the hb.. 166 !! It made my day!! She said I'm 9 weeks and 4 days!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Good morning! Had my ob appt today.. Dr was trying to find hb and had a hard time so she pulled out her us machine found the baby but it kept moving every time she put the machine on the baby it moved away from her :) eventually she was able to spot it and the hb, she tried the Doppler again and found the hb.. 166 !! It made my day!! She said I'm 9 weeks and 4 days!!

fantastic new skeet. so glad that everything went well and baby is sounding strong. xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lyns its a blessing especially with all my losses!! I'm still having a hard time getting excited and believing its going to stick.. All my friends keep asking me if I'm excited yet and are shocked when I say no.. I just tell them I know the reality of what can happen


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no Lyns :hugs: your temps dropped!! I'm so sorry :hugs: I really pray you join us soon!!


----------



## Maycee02

Hi!! I had my 2nd IUI on the 6th so I'm also in the 2ww... HATE it!! I have no symptoms that can't be explained by the progesterone... I'm only 8dpiui so I know it's still early.. I test one week from today! I'm 36 and have no children.. neither does my husband.. I've never had a BFP and we've tried for about 3 years... I'm hoping this works!! Congrats to everyone who has had their BFP and I"m sorry for the ones who don't.. I know how much it sucks.. :( Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Oh no Lyns :hugs: your temps dropped!! I'm so sorry :hugs: I really pray you join us soon!!

i know hun :cry: i didnt get alot of sleep last nigth due to andre waking up 3 times in the night..so i literally had about 2 hours before taking that temp so im praying that tomorriws temp it will bounce back up again. still got the left pains/twinges cramps that ive had for over a week so i just gotta hope that this tmep means nothing but no sleep!?

after the 12 weeks are out the way i hope u feel alot better and more excited. its so scary..but im sure but the sound of it everything is going well. will keep everything crossed that it stays that way xx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I so hope it goes back up and it was due to lack of sleep !! 

Thanks for having everything crossed!! I'm sure I'll get excited eventually :) 

Maycee- good luck hun!! Hope you get your :Bfp: sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: skeet that's great your scan went well and your little bean is bouncing around playfully  do you have a new pic?? 

Lyns I hope AF stays far far away :dust: 
Temps are such a tricky thing and if your sleep pattern is disturbed then its going to screw with your temps. I hope that's the reason for your low temp this am 

:hi: hi welcome maycee02, glad you joined our thread  good luck testing :dust: 

well girls I have about 17 1/2 hours until my gender scan!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 
I don't think I'm going to get much sleep tonight lol


----------



## Jess19

It's a girl!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah :happydance: congrats!!! So happy for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks
I had a super strong feeling she was a girl  mothers instinct

Do you have any feelings?


----------



## skeet9924

I keep calling it a he.. But I think it may be a she.. Only cause I know oh wants a boy really bad.. So I figure just for that it will be a girl lol.. To be homes of be happy with either.. I haven't overly thought about it too much because I'm still having a hard time connecting since I'm afraid I'll lose it at any time.. Maybe once I hit second tri I'll have a better intuition


----------



## Jess19

I know what you mean, its so unreal at first. 
I couldn't imagine what you went through and I pray you never have to go through that again :hugs: 
I think this little bean will stick around for a while lol like 9 months! 
Your not that far from your 2nd trimester! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

I hope so!! Only a few more weeks until 2nd tri.. Maybe when I feel it move in me I will become more attached :)


----------



## Jess19

It's simply amazing when you first feel movement  
I've been feeling it for over a week now and every day it gets stronger and happens more through out the day. 
it's sorta like butterflies in your tummy


----------



## skeet9924

That's really cool!! I'm excited for that part. I always excepted that their was a chance I'd never carry a pregnancy considering my mom had issues and I had issues, however I always kind of feared it at the same time.. I wanted to experience what it's like to feel the movement .. And hopefully I will :) 

Did you do any of the testing around 12 weeks? I turned it down and my ob was surprised.. I just explained that I didn't want any excess worry then I already have and what will happen will happen


----------



## babydeabreu

congrats jess. do u have scan pics? 


af come yesterday..right on time. first tiem in 9 months ive had a goodish cycle!! gutted she came but happy ive had a 31dc than a 60 one again :)

roll on next month..got a good feeling about this xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on the normal cycle lyns, I hope this one stays normal for you too.. I know how frustrating long cycles are as mine were being stupid too!! It also makes it bar to time bd!! Good luck this cycle!! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Something made me think of you all today so I thought I'd take a sneaky peak at how things have been going for you....

So Happy for you Jess, Skeet, POAS and BMI :happydance: :cloud9:

BabyD I know you will be following shortly!! :hugs:

You lot are always in my prayers :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey lyns thts good you had a nice "normal" cycle  so happy for you! 

Skeet I did do the 12week scan, mostly because I wanted to get another ultrasound done  just more pics for the album
I did get a TON from my scan yesterday, ill post in a few

Oh if any of you girl want to friend request me on FB here's my e mail .... [email protected]


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/291D1271-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Scorpio!!! How have you been!!! We ve missed you!! 

Jess- I think I'm going to beg my ob to send me for a 12 week scan even if I'm not getting the testing. I go in to see her on wed for a proper prenatal visit., she had not run any of my bloods or anything until now because she wanted to make sure baby was going to stick .. I'm really hoping I can get it done towards the end if my 11 weeks.. We are planning on telling oh family on the sept 1st long weekend here since its his nana bday and she hasn't been doing well. I figure if things go well to 12 weeks I can tell them. His family can't keep secrets that is why we haven't told them until now.. My first loss they told everyone against my wishes.. It would be nice to have a better us pic to show his nana instead of a blob lol


----------



## skeet9924

What a gorgeous pic Jess!! She looks so snuggled up and comfy!! Do you have any idea about names yet??


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope you get a scan!! I bet your dr is going to do one! 

Lol I couldn't keep my mouth shut when I got my bfp, I told everyone! 
A lot of people were like...."what if its too early and something happens, and now you told everyone!?" 
I hate stupid people like that, the ones that have to try and bring you down when your up, ya know. I just smile and walk away an don't let them ruin my day


----------



## skeet9924

I've told a lot more people then I should have lol, but thats okay...they are mostly my close friends..LOL whenever oh gets a few drinks in him he blurts it out to random people... a lot of times its not people i would expect him to want to tell...its the only time I can truely tell he is excited is when he is drinking lol. Guess he cant pretend to not be attached then.


----------



## Jess19

Haha drunk people always tell the truth!  
When DH and I went out last weekend he had a deep conversation and opened up about how much he wants a baby and how much he loves me. He went on and on lol out was so cute


----------



## skeet9924

I like that you have pink tickers :) 

Lol we have another wedding this weekend.. I'm pretty curious what will come out of oh mouth this weekend :)


----------



## Jess19

Oh thanks, I had to change it to pink after I found out lol I have a feeling I'm going to see. Lot of pink from here on out 

Lol your not going to have family at this wedding are you? Haha you don't want him to blow you guys cover just yet


----------



## skeet9924

Just my parents and brother and they already know.. My family can keep secrets :)


----------



## Jess19

Perfect then


----------



## Jess19

Skeet I just realized that were going to be in the 2nd trimester together for a few weeks! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol so true !!! But not for long!! You will be moving on to 3rd tri shortly :)


----------



## skeet9924

I just sent you a friend request Jess on fb 
...its from Jennifer!!


----------



## Jess19

Which Jennifer? Lol I got one from 2 diferent ones?


----------



## skeet9924

Jennifer McCreight.. Its me and my oh in the pic!!


----------



## Jess19

Oh ok


----------



## skeet9924

I got your friend acceptance!! How was your weekend


----------



## Jess19

Very busy and stressful
I had DHs company picnic on Friday and DDs B Da party Saturday
For the past week iv been fighting off a cold that hasn't got any beter, and afte all the parties this weekend I was SO sick on Sunday :-( I called the on call number for my OBGYN and the nurse told me to go to the ER because its bad for me to have an infection while pregnant (me coughing up green stuff seems to be an infection sign) 
Plus when I was laying on the couch trying to feel better my 69pound puppy caught me off guard and jumped up to lay with me and landed right on my tummy :-( it really hurt
So with me being sick and the blow to the tummy I went to the ER last night. 
Baby is doing great and nothings wrong
But I'm still sick and feel like crap :-( I really wish this cold would just go away 

How ar things with you? Your 10 weeks now :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow that sounds stressful!!! Hopefully you get some relief from your cold fast!! Drink lots of liquids and try to get lots of sleep. 

My weekend was good.. The wedding we went to was beautiful! Oh made me an amazing dinner last night for our 3 year anniversary.. Steak, dill potatoes and salad .. Yummy! 

Yup I'm 10 weeks.. Have another ob appt on Wednesday .. Oh might get to come to this one!


----------



## Jess19

Yeah the nurse stressed the importance of drnking lots of water. I guess I was dehydrated yesteday and they gave me 2 bags of fluid :-( it took the nurse 3 different trys for an IV! I was ready to smack her! Lol 
They told me when I don't drink enough the fluid around the baby suffers and gets low :-(

Aww congrats on your 3 years! Wow! 
That's super sweet he made dinner for you  it sounds yummy, dill potatos! 

Can't wait to see how your OB appointment goes, are you getting an ultrasound?


----------



## skeet9924

I won't be on Wednesday .. It will just be a regular prenatal check up and she will use the Doppler .. I will hopefully get a us in the next 2 weeks though.. I'm hoping she will pull out her little us machine so oh can see it


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope she does too!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah he's slowly starting to get a bit more excited about it, but I think it will be way more real if he actually gets to see it.. I still have the fear leading up to this ob appt that she's going to look for the hb and I'll find out it stopped. Does that worry ever go away??


----------



## Jess19

I'm afraid to say no it doesn't :-( I'm nervous every time I go see the dr. 
My biggest worry is that something goes wrong with the cord, its a daily thing I think about :-( its so crazy how much they flip and move and get tangled in the cord but manage to get out of it. 
Sorry its I'm causing you to worry, its not my intention, I just need to vent. 

Have you thought about getting a doppler? 

Once you hit the 12 week mark your MC chances go WAY down


----------



## Jess19

Bump pic!!! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D638873A-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

I do have a doppler but currently its stressing me out more!! I sometimes get the hb but only for a second or 2 then it goes away..so i'm not sure if I'm really finding it or not..decided I'm going to put it away for a bit. 

Awwww look at your bump!! I love it!! cant wait until I get one!! All i have is a bloat bump!!


----------



## Jess19

There tricky to use because the baby is so active and little its hard to keep it, ya know
You'll start to show soon enough!


----------



## skeet9924

Apparently after 12 weeks its a lot easier to get the hb on a doppler so hopefully by then I'll be able to ease my mind by listening to my bean...right now it just stresses me out!! When did you start to show?


----------



## Jess19

If you don't have a super nice doppler like the drs have it can be impossible to find a HB

I started to show a lot earlier with this one (because it's my 2nd) but it was about 14 weeks
with my first it wasn't until about 16 weeks, maybe more


----------



## skeet9924

lol seems so far away!! Ive always had a bit of belly, but because of the bloat it looks like i'm showing now..but in the morning its all gone :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Lol I swear my bump is smaller in the am


----------



## skeet9924

If I remember I'll take a pic tomorrow morning.. I should take a morning and night one for comparison.. You would get a good laugh out of the difference


----------



## skeet9924

I had an ob appt today..everything went good. She found the hb but only for a few seconds at a time as baby was very active again. She gave me paper work for my us and luckily for me there was a cancellation for tomorrow!! SO I go tomorrow at 2:30 . I'll post a pic as soon as I get it :)


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: that's awesome!!! 
Can't wait to see a pic!!!!


----------



## Jess19

How did your US go??


----------



## skeet9924

It went good!! Sorry I haven't been on to update you.. I got a pic I'll try and post later :) the baby hb was 169.. At first the us tech scared me by asking if I was off work all day.. But after she showed me the screen I relaxed and realized she was just making conversation :) it was so nice to see! Ob has moved my visits to just once a month now as she's convinced things are going well.. The down side is now I have to wait until 20 weeks to see my baby again.. I'm down to regular ultra sounds now :(


----------



## skeet9924

Here is my scan pic !!!

10 weeks 5 days
 



Attached Files:







resized.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jess19

Aww your little bean is so adorable!! I'm so happy everything is good !!  
20weeks seems so far away but it will be here before you know it!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jess!! Happy mango day!! Lol!! Do you have a gender guess for me?? Lol


----------



## Jess19

Thanks  I cant believe I'm almost half way done with this pregnancy! 

I'm guessing .......Boy!


----------



## skeet9924

woo hoo!! you are the first boy guess!! I'm really hoping it is, but I'll be happy with either to be honest..I just want a healthy bean!! That is crazy that you are already half way there!! I feel like it was just the other day you said you were preg!!


----------



## Jess19

What does the chineese calendar predict? 
It was right for me  

Yeah it feels like I did just announce my pregnancy but it also send to be going so slow lol out seems like everyone elses pregnancy hours by so much quicker than your own, ya know


----------



## skeet9924

Depends on what site i go to!! Some say boy and some say girl. The mayan calendar says boy :shrug: I do know what you mean!! To me it seems like you are flying through your preg...but I feel like mine is going so slow!! I just want to hit the 12 week mark!!


----------



## Skelleron

So glad to see that your pregnancies are progressing well skeet & Jess.
I just wanted to update you ladies, especially as its been almost a year since we all joined this thread; my yellow bump turned blue, Noah Joseph was born at 02:52 this morning! Thanks for all your support through the difficult times, I wish u all good luck for your futures Xx


----------



## Jess19

Oh that's wonderful news!!! Congrats!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!!! That's amazing news!! :hugs: I'd love to see a pic when your up to it!!


----------



## Maycee02

Hi Everyone!! Congrats on everyone's BFP's!! So exciting!! I'm starting my 3rd IUI cycle, the first 2 were BFN so here's to hoping 3rd time's a charm!! They are changing me from Gonal F to Follistim and upping my dosage from 150iu's to 200iu's... I have a dr. appt on Thurs to see how my folly's are doing and when my IUI will be! If this doesn't work I think we are throwing in the towel.. just not sure if it's for good or just till the first of the year.


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck maycee!! I really pray that you get your :Bfp:


----------



## Jess19

Good luck girl!!!! Ill be praying for you!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Maycee02

Well went to the dr yesterday and I am getting IUI on Monday... Labor Day!! Ironic hopefully!! :) I have FOUR follies all progressing simultaneously!! That is a tad scary!! I really can only handle ONE baby!! LOL


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck maycee! I hope you get a sticky Bfp!!! :dust:


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jess19

Skeet your almost 2nd trimester!!!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Yup!! Told oh family this weekend!! I was a little freaked out after ... But they are all happy


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: oh that's wonderful! I betthey were excited!! 
Why were you freaked out?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm just nervous cause it's out there now.. I know I've made it to a pretty safe place but I always have the what if thought in my mind


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I know what you mean :hugs: I still have the what ifs :-( I don't think it ever goes away


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah it's pretty scary.. But I guess it's in the open now so I'll just have to deal with it :)


----------



## Jess19

I just know this is a super sticky bean for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Was your DH excited to tell everyone too??


----------



## skeet9924

He really was!! I think now that we are telling people he's starting to get a little more excited :)


----------



## Jess19

Oh that's good


----------



## Jess19

Have your guys talked about names?


----------



## skeet9924

We did when I was preg the first time, but haven't really with this one. Have you picked names?


----------



## Jess19

Yes, we decided on Charlotte Rae


----------



## skeet9924

Aww that's so pretty.. Our original names were Emily rose and devynn rose for girl and Carson John for a boy., I think we are leaning towards Emily rose for a girl


----------



## Jess19

Aww I like Emily Rose, that's pretty


----------



## skeet9924

Oddly enough oh picked both the guy and girl name and I loved them


----------



## Jess19

He did a good job! :thumbup: 

When we started ttc and I got all crazy with bbt, opks, and everything I made a deal with DH lol if he could deal with it id let him pick the name...no questions asked. So needless to say I stuck my foot in my mouth but I was glad when he liked Charlotte  Rae is my middle name


----------



## skeet9924

I think it's a beautiful name.. If we have a boy having John as a middle name works perfect.. It's my dads name , his dads name and his grandpas name .. So it goes well with both families


----------



## Jess19

Nice! Wow that's a lot of Johns!


----------



## Jess19

So yesterday DH and I took DS to baseball game here in town., we had a blast  
But when the game was over I tripped going down the stadium stairs :-( I didn't hit my belly but I sprained my ankle. It's all swollen now and I can barely walk on it :-( 
I felt like such a clumsy pregnant girl, everyone was looking at me when it happened. 
It's different walking down stairs now, I have all this extra weight in the front of me lol


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Jess!!! That's scary!! Good thingyou didn't fall on your belly!! That's sucks about your ankle.. I almost fell down my stairs the other day I caught myself too.. I'm a natural clutz.. I'm going to have to be super careful when I get a belly. I never thought of that!! Did your ds atleast have fun?


----------



## Jess19

Lol I'm a clutz too DH has told me I'm not to leave the house I the winter time unless he's with me so at least he can be there to catch my fall lol 

Yeah DS had a blast! He enjoyed the game (it was his first baeball game) lol he did say he likes hockey better though, DH too 
It was the last game of the season and it was buck day, where the have dollar soda, popcorn, hotdogs, and ber! Lol DH said "if I have to sit through baseball then I'm going to need a few drinks"


----------



## skeet9924

Lol glad they had a good time!! I agree with them I prefer watching hockey too. Its very expensive to get NHL tickets here unless you know someone. My oh got tickets for the leafs one year. They were platinum seats and the price on the ticket was 400 each .. So glad he got them for free from someone at his work.


----------



## Jess19

Wow that's awesome!!! What a great deal!! 

My DH wants to go to a Buffalo Sabers game this year


----------



## skeet9924

The buffalo games are a pretty good price.. Just don't go when the leafs are playing them.. They up the price


----------



## Jess19

Lol I bet
I'm excited to go to a game, I've never been to a NHL game


----------



## skeet9924

No?? I love them!! My mom went once with my dad and another couple and she never watches hockey and she loved it!! Which NHL team is closest to you?


----------



## Jess19

Ummm idl its prob a tie between Pittsburgh Penguins and Buffalo Sabers, they are both about an hour and a half away. I'm in Erie Pa


----------



## skeet9924

Oh ok.. Was kind of hoping you were close to the flyers lol !! I'm guessing your oh routes for buffalo?


----------



## Jess19

Yeah he's a big buffalo fan 

So how have you been feeling? Any morning sickness?


----------



## Jess19

20 week bump  
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/344CB562-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Awwww look at your bump!! I'm going to take my 13 week one this weekend.. I already feel huge!! People at work have already guessed im preg.. Guess that's what happens when you have a bit of a belly before hand :haha:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey your going to be 2nd trimester! 
Now you can join me on the 2nd trimester threads  have you gone over there and peaked around yet?


----------



## tryingfor1mor

Enduring the torture of the 2ww. Hughhhh!!!!! AF was due mid July and never showed. Paid me a surprise visit August 11. 25 days late. Thought I was preggo but I did 12 hpts and all were BFN. Even my gyno was clueless. Ordered some labs and everything is PERFECT. Estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, prolactin. Quantitative hcg 0.07 not 0.7 Did the bd last month when I noticed ewcm. Hope this month I get my BFN! Due to test in 5 days. Have white creamy cm....I try not to think about it...can't wait for the days to pass.


----------



## Jess19

Good luck tryingfor1mor! :dust: def keep us updated!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck trying for 1

Jess- I still get the odd bout of sickness but feeling pretty good.. Just still reAlly tired , I'm usually in bed around 9. I checked out 2nd tri a little while ago but other the coming on to chat with you and a small group of other ladies I haven't been searching the threads much. I was finding the 1sr tri threads were making me worry too much.. I'll start peaking around 2nd tri a bit more now :)


----------



## tryingfor1mor

I'm not doing the bbt or opk. I believe I ovulated around the 27th had the O pain and ewcm but I thought that you're supposed to dry up after O but thats not the case with me. Have a lot of white/ light yellow cm that is odorless....How odd. Testing in 4 days! Will definetly let you know what happens  Good luck to all


----------



## skeet9924

That could be a good sign .. I never dried up after ov with my Bfp..good luck!!


----------



## Jess19

How you doing skeet! :happydance: welcome to the 2nd trimester!
How was your weekend?


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jess! My weekend was good. A little lonely at first oh was in a golf tourney on Saturday , and he spent Saturday night at a friends house so I only really got to spend Sunday with him ( I hate that we work different shifts) its amazing how much I can miss him even though we live in the same house. So I spent Saturday evening hanging with
My brother at his house which was good.. Then on Sunday we got new windows put in I the morning and spent the rest of the day enjoying the day with oh. How was your weekend?? Did you do anything exciting.?


----------



## Jess19

I spent most of my Saturday without my DH too :-( he had to work all day. I bet your DH had tons of fun playing golf! mine didn't get to play all summer long, he was too busy working. 
Did your DH have a good game? 
How wonerful you got new windows  I bet that will be nice for winter time! 

I think I'm going to get all my fall decoratins out this week and get ready for the season change! 
Thi weekend def felt like fall, it was so chilly outside. 
Plus football being on too! I love football! 
Speaking of football, I had a nice Sunday with my DH. I made a big pot of chilli and we had a few people over for football. It was nice


----------



## skeet9924

That sounds like a great weekend. Oh had a decent game. He missed a $10,000 drive by a foot !! He said some holes he played amazing others.. Not so much. But he did enjoy the day out with his friends since he doesn't see them too much now that we live farther from them. Sucks that your oh didn't get to play golf this year. Oh and I went out a few times this summer but not as much as we would have liked. 

I've been wanting to fall decorate as well.. But it's supposed to get warm again this week for us and I think it might look silly with it being summer weather and fall decorations..


----------



## Jess19

oh man that stinks! I bet he was a little upset (I would be lol) $10,000 would be awesome right about now lol 

I was just watching the weather and saw its suspose to warm up too. its so hard to think that though with the morning temp right now being 55! 
We're not the far from each other (I think) where are you in cananda?


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah he was pretty upset.. We could really use the 10,000.

I'm in ontario, near Toronto ( about 45 min north)


----------



## skeet9924

I finally managed to get a bump pic for you!! Here it is..8 weeks and 13 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jess19

So cute!!! 
I love that shirt you have on!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks it was a friends and she gave it to me


----------



## Maycee02

Hi everyone!!! I wanted to check in and see what you guys think... I'm 11dpiui today and this morning started having some brown spotting and cramping... I'm not supposed to start AF for another week! Plus I'm on progesterone which I thought kind of stopped or slowed it.. ? Is this early AF or implantation?!! BAH!! This is my 3rd and final attempt so I'm hoping it's implantation! I don't know what to think!! :dohh:


----------



## FaithnHope41

I am currently 8dpo and playing the waiting game. Hoping and praying that AF doesn't start and that I can test + next week. My boobs have been very sore lately, I have had some cramping, and am super bloated. Good luck girls!! Hope we all get our BFPs this month!!


----------



## skeet9924

Maycee-- are you on vaginal suppositorie? If so it could be ib or your cervix could be irritated from the progesterone.. I'm on crinone and get the odd brown spotting from it .. Good luck!! Fx'd for u!!

Fair- sounds promising!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

I hope so!!


----------



## Jess19

I don't know much about iui but my guess is that its not af since your on the progesterne

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
Good luck girls, ill be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Maycee02

Thank you everyone for the support!! It turned from spotting to heavy bleeding Friday night that lasted all day Saturday to to the point I had to use tampons.. but then Sunday morning it stopped...I have NO idea what to think! I tested yesterday but it was BFN, I was only 13dpiui so maybe it was just too early? Tomorrow is my official test day so I guess I will have to wait until then to see!!


----------



## Maycee02

skeet9924 said:


> Maycee-- are you on vaginal suppositorie? If so it could be ib or your cervix could be irritated from the progesterone.. I'm on crinone and get the odd brown spotting from it .. Good luck!! Fx'd for u!!
> 
> Fair- sounds promising!!

Yes I'm on crinone as well but I was full bleeding so I'm not sure.. thank you!!! I'm hoping still!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you too!!!! :)


----------



## Jess19

Maycee :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Maycee02

Jess19 said:


> Maycee :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thank you sooooo much Jess!!!! My boobs are sore too but it's like... at the top and to the sides...almost my arm pits!!! WEIRD!! I'm soooo confused and just wish I could know already!!! :)


----------



## Jess19

Will you post a pic of your test? 
What brand are you using?


----------



## LAWife

Hi girls!
I supposedly OV'd on 8/31 (according to my app) and AF was due today. I have had almost zero symptoms minus a few aches and pains around 9/5-9/8. I don't actually think I OV'd on 8/31 and think I was 4-7 days later than that (but I don't know for sure) so that would actually put AF due in a few more days, toward the end of this week. Hubs and I are just starting to dabble in the waters of TTC so this would be a shock if we were pregnant our first month. Either way, no sign of AF right now and am keeping my fingers crossed :) Good luck to everyone for September and if not - onto October!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

:dust: good luck LAwife :dust: 

I didn't have any symptoms when I got my BFP  so no symptoms is a good symptom lol


----------



## skeet9924

Same here!! Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Maycee02

Well I had my HPT yesterday at 15dpiui, it was BFN... this was our 3rd and last attempt so I'm SUPER bummed. I guess the bleeding I had over the weekend must have been AF.. even though it was a week early and only lasted 1 day! UGH... good luck to everyone who's still trying!! We are done for now.. maybe forever. I'm not sure but need to take a break for awhile..


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry about your BFN :hugs: 
sometimes a break is a good thing, I got my BFP on a cycle I just didn't care about. 
I wish you all the best luck in a whatever road you decide to take


----------



## skeet9924

aww Maycee I'm so sorry :hugs: I also got my BFP on a cycle that i was considering going back on birth control because it was bad timing. My gf also got preg when she gave up because she was told she would never get preg...A break is sometimes well needed. Please take care and enjoy time with your OH.


AFM: had my OB appt and everything is going good with my pregnancy. I'm allowed to stop my progesterone :happydance: Also I found out today that at my last US that my baby is actually measuring 3 days a head ( so I would technically be 15 weeks today) but they are keeping my due date the same for now as its only a few days apart. Oh and hb was 150


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey 15 weeks!! 
It won't be long now until you find out gender! :happydance: some techs could tell you now, given the baby is in the right position and both the tech and ultrasound machine are good 
Are you going to find out gender?? 

I have just about 1 more week and ill have reached my V Day!!! :happydance: I can't believe it! Its getting so real now! 
DH and I are going to throw a diaper party in Oct! I'm so excited for it! 
I'm going to be busy from now until the baby comes (perfect!) 
Oct 20th - diaper party
Oct 31st- Halloween 
Nov (2nd or 3rd week) Baby shower (my sister is throwing it) we haven't decided on a date yet but know its going to be one of those weeks
Nov 22nd- Thanksgiving Day and our anniversary! 
Nov 23rd- Black Friday
Dec....Get ready for Christmas!!! 
Dec 31st- New Years Eve

So needless to say I'm going to be busy, which is good  I need to stay busy with something


----------



## skeet9924

I think we are.. I've been glancing at bedding for the crib and getting a little excited. I still wouldn't mind not knowing though.. But oh is dead set about finding out.. My next scan is oct 30. So if we find out, that is when. 

You do have a really busy next little bit.. I'm going to get oh to have a diaper party .. I was thinking he could have a diaper poker party with his friends and I'll take my dog and go crash at my moms for the night.. Give him a night at the house with just the guys before the baby comes. 

When us your actual due date?


----------



## Jess19

Will Oct 30th be your 20 week scan??
A diaper poker party sounds like fun  what a neat idea! 

The diaper party were havng is going to be for both guys and girls. Basically just one big party! 
I expect the diaper patry to be bigger than my baby shower. 
I don't have many friends and most of my family prob won't show. So it will be afew females, this way both our grandmas can come and aunts.


----------



## skeet9924

Yup oct 30 is my 20 week scan. 

I have a feeling my baby shower will be huge. My friend that is throwing it has 4 kids already and has really wanted to be on the friend side of pregnancy.. She's a photographer so she's going to do photos for me as well. She also asked if she could be in the room when I have the baby as she's never been on the other side.. Oh was actually thrilled about having her there ( I was shocked). He said it would be comforting to have someone experienced there. Also she's going to take pics of the lo as soon as its born which will be nice :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi skeet how you doing?? 
Are you feeling a flutters yet?? 

That sounds wonderful having your friend there to take pics and for all the support :)
What is your due date? In march or the end of feb?


----------



## skeet9924

Hello Jess!! Happy 24 weeks!!

I think I'm feeling a few flutters here and there.. Feels a bit like bubbles in my lower stomach. (if that is it :shrug: ). I'm actually due march 16th.. When r u due?


----------



## Jess19

Yep yep that's what they feel like!!! :)

I'm due, jan 18 th, & my birthday is the 19 th!!


----------



## Jess19

how is your baby bump looking?? 
Omg! Mine like popped out so much! 
Here is a pix from sept 15th (18 weeks)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D638873A-orig.jpg[/IMG]

And here is one from the other night (24 weeks)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8F3DD798-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

I kind of look like you in your 18th week., I'll take a pic today and post .. I haven't done one in a few weeks so its probably a good idea. Your bump look so cute!! I hope mine stays cute.. I feel like I've gained some width too ..


----------



## skeet9924

Here are my bump pics from 8 weeks on!! Pardon the mess in the last one!! I've been sorting through and getting rid of a lot of clothes!! You can really tell my first 2 are a lot of bloat where as the newer ones look more like bump!!
 



Attached Files:







collage2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess19

Aww your bump is so cute!
Love it in the red dress :)

I feel like I've gained a lot of weight. When I got prego I was 120lbs and I weighed myself yesterday and I was 150lbs! That's 30 pounds!! I think according to the books its too much :(


----------



## Jess19

Aww your bump is so cute!
Love it in the red dress :)

I feel like I've gained a lot of weight. When I got prego I was 120lbs and I weighed myself yesterday and I was 150lbs! That's 30 pounds!! I think according to the books its too much :(


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow.. You dont look like you've really gained much. You look so tiny.. You way less then I did pre pregnancy :) I weighed 157 and now 163.. I haven't gained much at all.. I was pretty athletic and muscular before pregnancy but had to stop working out due to being hugh risk so I've probably just lost a lot of muscle :(


----------



## Jess19

:thumbup: your going great wit your weight

Idk, maybe if it was excessive my dr would say something
Lol but the app on my phone says different 
I was 174lbs at the end of my pregnancy with my son


----------



## skeet9924

I don't really think it is excessive .. I'm sure they would warn you.. My best friend gained 60lbs with her pregnancy.. But she was pretty skinny so needed to gain more


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) that's nice to know, because I needed to gain some too
I swear I'm the only person ever trying to gain weight and not lose it lol


----------



## skeet9924

I'm sure I'll start gaining quicker now.. Being sick in the first tri helped me


----------



## Jess19

Oh no doubt, I bet it did. 

When is your next scan? Oct?


----------



## skeet9924

Oct 30.. Its so far away!!! I'll find out the gender if the lo cooperates


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope you get to find out! 

Yeah it does seem so far away
I didn't sleep the night before I found out! Lol litteraly like maybe 3 hours :)


----------



## skeet9924

I probably won't sleep either., I'll be too excited! I could have gotten my scan earlier but I'm off work that whole week so I could be flexible with the time of the scan to ensure oh could make it. Do u have a gender prediction for me?? Lol


----------



## Jess19

Ummmm I'm going to say ....... Boy :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi skeet, how you doing? Feeling any big movements yet??


----------



## skeet9924

Super excited that you say boy!! I hope do but will be happy either way:) I feel movement somedays and no movement other... Yesterday the baby moved a lot .. I felt it for About 5 min straight!! Today nothing so far! 

I'm also pretty excited.. I get my crib next week!! One of my friends is giving it to me :happydance: things are starting to feel real!! 

What is the 20 week scan like.. This is when they look for abnormality right? 

How are you feeling? I can't believe you are 25 weeks already!!


----------



## Jess19

That's so wonderful you feel movement, its such an amazeing feeling! 
I feel her move all the time, the kicks are getting pretty hard :) lol its funny how I couldnt wait to feel them, then the further along I get the more I'm like "wow girl, cut it out!" Lol not really but it gets SO uncomfortable at times. Like I can't sit forward with out being kicked :) I have to sit back (if you know hat I mean) 
You know soon enough :)

Oh how exciting your getting a crib! 
I can't wait to get one. We might wait until imcome tax return (in Feb) to buy one because she's going to sleep next to the bed for the first 2 months anyways. 
Everyone I know just had babies so they all need their cribs. My sister in law would have 2 for me but the twins still need them :) 

The 20 week scan is SO cool! They look at every part of the baby! Its such a neat thing to be able to watch. 
They look at the head and do measurements
The abodmen (all the organs in it) 
Measure the arm and legs
You'll see little hands and feet
And of course if its a boy or girl (they'll take a potty shot) 

Yeah I can't believe I'm 25 weeks either! :happydance: I'm going to be in the 3rd trimester soon. 
Honestly I'm a little nervous! And excited! Such a mix of emotions! Ahhhhh! 
I think its mostly because I'm going to try and have a natural birth (I had a c section wih my son) 
So the thought of actually pushing a baby out scares the crap out of me. I went throught labor ( 14 hours) but never got to deliver :( so needless to say I have no idea what to really expect


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!! I'm so excited!! Only 22 more days until my scan!! 

I find I feel baby in certain positions and I think it's because I'm squishing it lol. 

I have a bassinet for in my room but I'm not sure how long I plan on keeping the baby in with me. I don't want to struggle when it comes time to move it to its own crib. 

I'm surprised they are letting you do a regular birth.. Isn't it considered more high risk if you've had a c section? I know our hospital will not allow you to give birth in it if you've had a c section.. They make you go to one of the cities ( our hospital is a small town one). I can't believe how fast our pregnancies are going..


----------



## Jess19

Yeah the drs here are all pushing for a c section. But I want to try ntural. 
There is a risk, I believe it has to do with the scar tearing, but I'm pretty sure the chances are higher if the scar is kinda new still. I had my son 6 1/2 years ago and my scar is so healed that I don't think its going to be a problem. If it was like a year ago then I might not be pushing for a natural birth as much, ya know

I remember when I switched from bassinet to crib :( its tough. 
But I refuse to be one of those parents who have their kids sleep with them forever. Its a hard thing to break. 
My bestfriend had her daughter in Jan (our daughters will be a year appart). She has her daughter sleeep in her bed, its very dangerous. She's told me she's waken up and the baby was all the way on the other side of the bed hanging half off
Not to mention shell wakein the middle of the night/early morning and keep her up and want to play. 
If she was in a crib she would fall back asleep, ya know.
Sorry for the rant, it just really bugs me :( I don't want to see anything happen to her

Yes! Our pregnancies are going SO fast! :)
I can't believe you only have like 3 weeks until you find out!. :happydance: how exciting!.!


----------



## skeet9924

I agree with the no sleeping in the bed.. It terrifies me and I don't think I'd ever get a good sleep with the baby there is be too worried. Plus I think it's important for my oh and I to continue being intimate and the baby should not be in the bed for that. 

I really hope everything goes well and you get to have Charlotte naturally


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 
I have a drs appointment today to talk with the dr one more time before I decide what I'm going to do. 
The dr I have now is pushing for a c section and it upsets me. So I've been looking into seeing a midwife. 
Idk what I want to do now. According to the midwife I don't ge another ultrasound for the rest of the pregnancy, which bothers me too. I see them on friday
Ahhh I'm SO confused right now


----------



## skeet9924

I thi k it should be your choice but the dr should be prepared to do a c section if need be. I also don't understand that you don't get anymore scans.. I thought you got. Atleast one towards the end of the pregnancy., I could be wrong though.. I should ask my ob about it. A midwife night be a better bet and they tend to listen more to what you want


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I figured I would get one more too
The drs office (my orginal dr) said they do one more scan at like 35 weeks. They have a mid wife there (just one) and she won't take my case because of my history and feels ill prob need another c section. And my dr there was puhing to just schedule a c section. 
I had a c section with my son because I never dialated past past 3. In my chart the drwrote my hips were too narrow. 

But the other drs office that I went to (they have 4 midwifes) said that I could pssibly have a natural birth, they would just go about it differently. 
I gues and epidural relaxes everything and it could open up my pelvis more for the baby to fit through and then hence make me diliate more. I never wanted one with my son so maybe I could have had him naturally, idk. 
But the midwifes office won't do another ultrasound! Idk why but a nurse I talked to on Monday told me they don't do any after 20 weeks unless something is wrong. 

I see my orginal dr today and the midwifes office on Friday. After I talk to both ill figure out what I'm going to do


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully it works out and they allow you to do it naturally. But if it will be dangerous for you or charlotte then I'd personally go c section. I'd talk to both and see both sides and make my decision then.


----------



## Jess19

Ya I def have to do what's best for me and her


----------



## skeet9924

I was just thinking.. You said they only do scans if there is a problem.. How do they know if there is a problem if they don't scan??


----------



## Jess19

That's exactly what I was thinking! How would they know if they don't check?? 

Well after talking t my drs I think I'm just going to stay with them. I met a new dr that just joined the practice. She was so nice and explained a lot and listened to me and DH. 
I'm going to try and do a natural birth but if I can't than ill have to have a c section. Which I'm actually ok with. I'm just not ok with scheduling one. I don't want to pick my babys birth date, I want her to decide when she's ready, ya know. 
Plus, they'll do an ultrasound! :) 

So now I need to call the other place and tell them I'm not going to b returning


----------



## skeet9924

That's great news!!! I'm so happy it worked out for you. That makes sense to allow you to do it naturally and if there are issues then do a c section.


----------



## Jess19

10 more days right?!


----------



## skeet9924

Until my scan?? No my scan is on the 30 :( still so far away!! I keep hearing of women having their babies cross their legs or the cord between the legs.. I hope that doesn't happen to me.. I'm going to eat a chocolate bar before I go in :)


----------



## Jess19

Oh lol sorry, I knew it was on a date with a 0 at the end of the month, guess I thought it was later than I thought
Yeah it does happen. It almost happened to me! She had her litle legs crossed but ended up moving (thank goodness)
They are so active at that age that baby wil more than likely be all over! :) its so cool watching him/her move around! It was my favorite part of the scan


----------



## skeet9924

One of the guys at my work keeps telling me about the 3d scan and how amazing it is.. He really thinks I should do one


----------



## Jess19

They are cool! 
Did you see the pic I posted of Charlotte a while back?
Its so detailed, its amazing! 

Def get one! 
Do you have to request one or will they do one for you without asking? My Drs did. Lol I think its a standard now


----------



## skeet9924

We have to pay for them here.. They are over $100.. Other then that we just get basic ones


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hey skeet how are you?
You feeling a lot of movements yet?!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Jess! No still just sporadic ones. I know the baby is moving a lot as I went to my ob appt and the nurse couldn't find the hb ( scares me) then the dr came in and found it right away but every time she got it the baby moves from her. She said by the way things felt that she thinks the baby is facing inwards with its back to us.. She said if that's the baby's preferred position then I won't be feeling kicks that much yet. I have felt them a bit more recently but still nothing strong. Saw the pics of your diaper party .. It looked like a lot of fun!! Did u get many diapers?


----------



## Jess19

I had a scare at the drs once, it took the dr a while to find the heartbeat. But eventually she found it and all was ok :) but def the most scarey moment. 
Soon enough your little one will be kicking super hard :) 

Yeah we got a lot of diapers! I'm so thankful for everyone that helped out and cam
I was thinking about taking a pic of all the diapers and posting it :) 
I want to go through them and see what sizes I have 

I was going to do it yesterday but ended up spending most of the day at the hospital :( 
I kept getting light headed and I though I was going to pass out
Everything with baby is fine. Turns out I just need to drink a lot more water. 
We had a long weekend and I didn't drink enough and it took its toll on me Monday :(


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no!' I'm glad your okay.. Hmm I guess that's probably my issue when I get light headed. 

You should totally post a pic if all the diapers!! My oh and his friend are talking about having a joint diaper party since me and his friends gf are only 2 weeks apart. Plus a lot of their friends will be coming from a distance so this way they only have to make the trip once:)


----------



## Jess19

Here is all the diapers and wipes we got
I put them all on the changing table. That's all the stuff we have in the corner of the room. I can't wait to have the baby shower and really start getting ready for baby :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-23100430.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!! You got so many!! I hope I get lots too!! As soon as I find out the gender oh and I are going to start clearing out the baby's room so we can put the crib and change table in there. Currently it's our dressing room, so we have to move all of our clothesline dressers out of it.. Currently all of our baby stuff is sitting in the living room lol


----------



## Jess19

One more week !!! :happydance: are you excited?!


----------



## Bex1408

Hi girls! Last time I posted on this thread it was a year ago when I got my bfp! Can't believe iv found it again! Congrats on the pregnancies how r u all doing? 
My sticky little yellow bean turned pink 23rd June! She is the best! 
Enjoy pregnancy, it goes quick altho it doesn't feel it at the time! Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Today's the day skeet!!!! :happydance: 
How did your appointment go???


----------



## skeet9924

The appt was good.. From what I could tell.. The tech didn't really say much., we couldn't even find out the gender because the baby was breech and hiding its parts. Oh did atleast get to see the baby though


----------



## Jess19

Glad everything went good  
Too bad baby didn't want to cooperate :-( 
Are you feeling little one move around and kick now? I net those kicks are getting stronger! Lol 
Did you enjoy the scan and looking at all his/her parts?was little one sleeping during the scan?


----------



## skeet9924

It was moving during the scan.. Not sure if it was awake it not though.. The kicks are getting a little stronger but I think due to the position of the baby they aren't as strong or as frequent as they should be.. I've had one or 2 kicks that catch me off guard but that's it. All I really got to see on the scan was the arms legs spine and hb.. I have a feeling ill have to go for another scan because I don't think she was able to get all the pictures


----------



## Jess19

Oh on the plus side you get to see your little one again soon  

Do you know if your placenta is anterior or posterior? that will def play a part in how hard you feel kicks. 

Mine is posterior so maybe that's why I felt them so soon. 
I keep thinking though that every time I lay on my back that baby is pitting all it's weight on it and cutting off circulation. Lol I worry way too much I know


----------



## skeet9924

I have no clue to be honest..I'll probably ask when i go see my ob next. I should have asked the tech today.


----------



## skeet9924

Do you have any ideas for fb announcements?? I was going to post a scan pic and leave it at that, but that did not work too well for me.. So now I have to do something creative. I normally don't post personal stuff on fb but with a lot of my family being so far away I haven't even told them yet!! Plus with all my past issues the family that does know won't announce it for me lol

Here are my ideas :

To all of you that said I can't cook, I'm proving you wrong! Bun is in the oven and the timer is set for March 16.

My super power is creating humans .. What's yours?

My oh is expecting a baby.. And I'm pretty sure it's mine!!


----------



## Jess19

Lol those are all cute ideas! I love them all
I do have one for you ! 

If you can post pics ......
Have someone take a pic of you holding a sign saying "we are" and your hubby holding a can of Prego 
Then post the pic :)


----------



## skeet9924

Well Oh really liked the "oh is having a baby!!" one so that is what i chose :)

Since I can't post a us pic..here are some pics of my progressing bump!!
 



Attached Files:







Pregnancy3.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydeabreu

Looking great skeet. 

Hope u all have been well? sorry i havent been on, dont come on here any more. just wanted to pop in and wish u all well xxx


----------



## AZBabyDust

10 DPO and :bfn: :cry:

Looks like I'm out ladies. Maybe next month.


----------



## skeet9924

Lynds!! How are you doing?? We miss you!!

Azbabydust: 10 dpo is still early


----------



## Jess19

Skeet you look great! 
Was everyone super shocked whn you announced it?! 

Lyns how have you been? Good I hope! :hugs: 

An yes 10 dpo is still super early :dust: good luck Azbabydust


----------



## skeet9924

The people that didn't know were shocked.. And very excited.. I had a bunch if people in Facebook that I play soccer with and in guessing they assumed I was since u quit over the summwr


----------



## Jess19

I bet they were! 
I still remember how excited I was for you! :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks :) omg your baby is the size of a squash now!! How are you feeling??


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: I've thought it was a pumpkin this whole time!!! Lol 

I'm feling good :) 
Its hard to do most anything with this big ol belly :( I can't bend over with out loosing my breath lol but other than that I'm good


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I thought it was a pumpkin at first until I read it!! :haha: I bet you feel like its a pumpkin!!! 

You should post a bump pic :) I'm just starting to get uncomfortable when I bend now or sit certain ways.. And thanks to my lo jumping on my bladder 24-7 I'm starting to have to pee more again


----------



## Jess19

Hey skeet :hi: how are you doing? 

Just wanted to update with a new pic! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143753.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Here is a bump pic
Its the most recent one I have. DH took it while I was doing my make up one day lol
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-04114758.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Look at your baby!!! She's so amazing!!! And your bump us coming a long nicely too!! 

I think I have to call my dr next week.. I've been getting crazy spider veins on one leg since I've been preg, now today my dad pointed out that the one leg with all the spider veins is significantly swollen.. I have one vein in my leg that had been damaged from soccer and I'm wondering if its clogged :shrug: my dad was so worried lol.. He ordered me to go home and put my feet up and get oh to do everything for me.. It was nice to see cause my dad is not sensitive at all and has always told us to suck it up and walk it off


----------



## skeet9924

Look at your baby!!! She's so amazing!!! And your bump us coming a long nicely too!! 

I think I have to call my dr next week.. I've been getting crazy spider veins on one leg since I've been preg, now today my dad pointed out that the one leg with all the spider veins is significantly swollen.. I have one vein in my leg that had been damaged from soccer and I'm wondering if its clogged :shrug: my dad was so worried lol.. He ordered me to go home and put my feet up and get oh to do everything for me.. It was nice to see cause my dad is not sensitive at all and has always told us to suck it up and walk it off


----------



## skeet9924

I went in to have my leg looked at today... no blood clot :happydance: the us tech asked if I wanted her to have a quick look at the baby to see if she could see the gender...and she could!! I'm team :blue: !!!


----------



## Jess19

Yey for team :blue: that's awesome!!!!! 
Have you guys picked out a name yet??

That's great there's no blood clot :) in glad everything went ok

Did you get any new pics of yor little guy at your ultrasound?


----------



## skeet9924

I did!! Ill post them later!! The name we've picked out is Carson John :)


----------



## skeet9924

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







phpd2XUPIAM.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jess19

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! Oh and I are thrilled!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

just beautiful skeet xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Jess19 said:


> Here is a bump pic
> Its the most recent one I have. DH took it while I was doing my make up one day lol
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-04114758.jpg[/IMG]

looking good hun..loving your bumpages. and your 4d photo of baby is just so heart melting :cloud9::cloud9:

you girls seem to be doing really well. so cant wait to see the next piccys xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lynds!! How are you doing? How is Andreas??


----------



## babydeabreu

im doing good hun...got petes SA back on Friday which came back normally nothing to worrie about..over 40million ml so there happy and so are we :)

also had my appointment with the specialist on Saturday. There sending me to have an electronic scan to check if my tubes are damaged or blocked. If all is well then she will be putting me on a higher dose of clomid for 3 months. have to wait till I've had my AF to have the scan as its dangerous having it after just incase pregnant. so if no joy this time..scan then clomid.

just glad that ive been seen and getting some help :) xx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi lyns
So glad to hear your DH passed his SA :) that's wonderful! 
I was a nervous wreck when my DH had his 

Good luck with your appointments that are comming up
When are you expected to have AF and your scan?


----------



## skeet9924

Thats great news Lynds!!! I"m so glad that you are being seen and being taken care of.

I was just checking out your charts..it looks like af is atleast coming at a more normal time for you which is great news!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks girls :)


Well I'm cd28 6dpo.. Do who knows maybe I want need the scan :) 

If af shows the ill have the scan after af has gone as they only really do it at the beginning of the cycle. 

Hood u girls are doing good and babies are well xx


----------



## skeet9924

I have everything I can possibly cross, crossed for you!!! 

I have an updated bump pic ill post it when I get a chance I'm currently on my phone. I feel like I've grown more the past couple weeks but the pics don't really show it..

I also past my v day on Saturday ..


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
Ill be praying for you Lyns :) 

Skeet how you been feeling? What foods have you been craving with your little one? 
Ill post a bump pic too!


----------



## Jess19

Bump pic! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-10113118.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Aww your bump is so cute!! 

Lol I've been craving clemintines and cookies lol oh and the other night i really wanted i e cream but thay does t happen too often. what have you been craving?


----------



## Jess19

Salads!
And stir fry (chicken, peppers, onions and water chestnuts over rice) 
Oh and milk :) regular and chocolate


----------



## skeet9924

Lol it's funny one day I want fruit the next day chocolate.. I have also been hooked on white hot chocolate with mint.. Since I was sick off chicken during first tri I can't even stomach it.., the thought of it still makes me nauseous


----------



## Jess19

Fruit and chocolate together!!! Yummy!! :)


----------



## skeet9924

lol well I don't eat them at the same time..usually one then the other :haha:

Below are my progression pics!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pregnancy4.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jess19

Aww lovely bump pix! :thumbup: super cute


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I feel like i've grown in the past few weeks..but the pics dont really look like it lol... maybe i just feel bigger because baby has moved positions :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Jess!! Only 5 more weeks!! How you feeling? I'm finally in 3rd tri!!


----------



## Jess19

I'm good :) getting excitied! 
I've been having Braxton Hicks all day, I keep timming them but they're not doin anything productive. 
I went into early labor wtih DS at 35 weeks so I can't help but thinking....maybe this is it! 

Wow I can't believe your in your last trimester! That's geat! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhh so you could really go into labour anytime!! So exciting! I'm feeling pretty good, but Im getting my first cold since being preg.. Not too bad considering I work at a school. I'd rather get it now though instead of over my holidays. I get my results tomorrow from my gestational test when I go see my ob.. I have a feeling I passed since I did it on Monday and she hasn't called me :) are you all ready for christnas?


----------



## Jess19

Aw :hugs: I hope you feel better. Being sick sucks, esp prego :(
I've been trying to be germ free, wiping everything down all the time and constant hand washing 

I'm sure you passed too since they haven't called yet. Just sems they would have if something was wrong, ya know. 
I have an appointment Friday,I'm SO excited!! I get an ultrasound and ill know how much she weighs! 
I have weekly appointments now :) it seems like its going by fast some days and others it seems to be ong so slow.


----------



## Jess19

Oh and no, I'm not ready for christmas at all lol 
How about you?


----------



## skeet9924

I can't wait to hear how much she weighs!! That's so exciting!! I e tried so hard to be germ free but working at school it's kind of impossible . I'm not ready for Christmas at all.. Oh and I got most of our shopping fond yesterday, but we still have some to do and lots of wrapping., I have today off for my ob appt so I plan on getting some done today. I have to admit its hard to get in the wrapping mood.. I usually have a few drinks while I wrap :( 

I really hope I get another ultra sound.. If love to see my lo plus I'd like to see the boy bits just to confirm for myself he's really a boy lol


----------



## skeet9924

Had my ob appt got my bloods drawn to get my needle this week as I'm rh- .. They are doing it a few days early so I don't have to go in on Christmas Eve. I also found out that my platelets are low., they are re drawing them on jan 4th then I have my next appt on the 7th. My ob isn't concerned from just the one draw as she said it could change by next week but they have to keep a close eye on them. It could lead to me not being able to have an epi dural or having a c section in which I would need to be put to sleep for.. I really hope that's not the case.. I've always been very flexible with knowing there is always a chance for c section but I don't want to be put to sleep.


----------



## Jess19

Lol I know what you mean about wrapping presents, I can't remember the last time I did that sober :) I always do it all on christmas eve night with a bottle of wine, or vodka lolbut I prob will have a glass of wine this year, I can have one :) 

I went to day and signed my son up for Hockey! Its one of his christmas presents! He's going to be super excited. He loves hockey so much! He's going to be so excited! 
Its startes in the begining of Jan and runs through Feb. I know I'm prob not going to be able to make it to all of his practices and I might miss a few games :( but is ok. As long as my lil mn has something for himself, with the bay coming I don't want I'm to feel left out in any type of way, ya know. Even though he's super excited for her to get here! 

Oh I hope you get to have a nice birth experience :hugs: I cont imagine not being able to remember or be awake for a birth, its a wonderful experience no matter which way you do it. 
I wish nothing but the best for you and ill be praying that everything goes ok


----------



## skeet9924

thanks jess!! 

Oh man I bet your lil guy is going to be super happy!! I'm looking forward to puttling my lil guy in hockey ..I know oh will start him skating as soon as he can!! I'm such a hockey person myself, i try to go to every one of Oh's games..he's a goalie


----------



## Jess19

My son wants to be a goalie :)


----------



## skeet9924

That's amazing!! And expensive !! But I think I'm the younger years the league provides the equipment ( don't quote me on that though) As they get older it gets more expensive .. 2 years ago my oh bought new pads blocker and glove and paid over 2000 and they weren't even top of the line!!


----------



## skeet9924

Here is an updated bump pic :) I've really popped the past few weeks
 



Attached Files:







2428 weeks.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jess19

Ww cute bump! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! Merry christnas to you too!!'


----------



## skeet9924

How you feeling Jess?? Any sign of charlotte making an appearance yet?? Cant believe that your due date is so close!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi 
I'm doing good, getting a little impatient lol but no signs yet
I have contractins but they don't progress :( last night they were about 5 minutes appart for a while but they didn't get stronger or last longer then they spaced out and stopped
In my child birth class the teacher said they need to be: longer, stronger and closer together in order to tell if its real labor
So I'm just waiting :) 

I've been nesting like crazy the past 3 days! Cleaning everythng! 
I have the diaper bag packed and my bag. I'm going to pack a bag for DS because he's going to need to stay with someone when the time comes (I'm doing that today) lol i cleaned his room yesterday :)
I just got done cleaning my room and doing all the bedding in everyones room
The dog is getting a bath tonight and getting her bedding washed too :)


----------



## Jess19

How are you feeling?? 
Your almost 30 weeks :happydance: wow your going to be right behind me!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!! You really are nesting!!! My mom warned me about that..she said right around the due date i will get a crazy burst of energy and clean everything!! LOl she said she was on her hands and knees scrubbing the floors!! She felt that she couldnt get the dog print marks of the floor good enought with a mop lol. Hopefully those contractions pick up and we can meet charlotte soon!! I'm so excited to see pics of her!!! 

I'm feeling pretty good, but I'm hitting the lazy lack of energy stage :( i really want to clean because i have a lot to do and i'm off work for a few more days, but the motivation to get off the couch is not there!! Oh helped yesterday and cleaned up a bit of the christmas/ new years clutter in the living room and did a good clean of the kitchen for me.. now I have to tackle washrooms, laundry and sweeping the floors. I also have to go do some grocery shopping lol we dont even have the basics such as milk and bread!! :dohh: 

I'm going to go pick out my nursery colour today and hopefully within the next two weeks it will get painted and I can start organizing more.


----------



## Jess19

Its crazy how you kick into "clean mode" like no matter how much you clean its never good enough lol 
DS has his first hockey practice tonight! And DH is going to be coach! 
He signed up to be assisstant coach and I guess no one wanted to do coaching or anything so the organizer of the program asked him if he wanted to coach :)
And DHs brother is going to be assistant coach, his son is on DS team :) they are going to have so much fun! 
When the boys leave I'm giving thr dog a bath and then relaxing in the tub myself :) oh I SO need to relax! 

What color are you thinking about doing?? Have you chose a theam? 
You'll get your burst of energy here soon :) esp once you start doing the nursery! 
Post pics once you get it done :)


----------



## skeet9924

oh your ds must be so excited!!! Thats really cool that your oh is coaching!! My oh is not ever going to have that pleasure due to his work schedule unless some how he ends up on days. 

The theme I choose is safarai, but we are focusing more on monkeys. I've attached a pic of my bedding. I was thinking of doing the nursery green...but oh decided last night that he really wants to do a beige or light brown and add green with decos and borders.
 



Attached Files:







bedding.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jess19

Love the bedding! :) any of those colors are going to look good with it

When I do my income taxes ad have some extra money next month I'm redoing the girls room. I'm going with an owl theme. 
I figure its cute enough for the baby and grown up enough for DD. 
She's only over on the weekends (I feel bad she has to share a room with a baby because she's 10) but its the only choice we have, ya know. 
As soon as I start working on the room ill post pics :)


----------



## skeet9924

I'm sure she will like sharing the room with the baby. It may make her feel special or motherly. I love the owl theme!! I had such a hard time deciding...I was back and forth between, owls, frogs, elephants and monkeys. I wanted to go with something that was some what gender neutral so that it could be used for a second time down the road. 

I cant wait to see pictures of your room!! Right now ours looks like a bomb went off in it. People just keep giving us stuff and its just piling up in the room!! LOL we have a bouncy chair that is in parts across the room as oh came home drunk from one of our christmas parties all excited to put it together then realized he was too drunk to do it and went to bed. LOL

Is charlotte going to sleep in your room for the first bit?


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: that totally sounds like something my DH would do! 

Yeah she's going to sleep in a bassinett for the first 2 months or so. My sister got me a beautiful one for my baby shower! Its wooden :) and is neutral, so I can use it again!


----------



## skeet9924

My friend lent me a bassinet as well..its really nice, but I'm up and down as to where I want the baby to sleep...I'm sure he will end up in our room for the first little bit as I probably wont want him far from me...but oh strongly believes the baby should be in its room right away...mind you he is not the one that has to get up every few hours to feed it. Currently my dogs bed is beside the bed where the bassinet is going..I think i'm going to have to move her bed soon so its not a shock when the baby comes. I'm going to try to put her bed on Oh's side along with the other dogs bed. I originally had them on seperate sides to give them space but now that they are used to each other they should be ok... their beds in the living room are side by side and they dont seem to mind it.


----------



## Jess19

I totally think baby should be in his/her own room but I'm TERRIFIED of SIDS and will be constantly checking on baby so for the first 2 months she's going to be by my side :) 
I did the same thing with DS, he slept in a bassinet next to me until he was old enough to lift his head and then I moved him to his crib. 
I really enjoy the time that DH and I get to spend alone at night so I'm a strong advocate for babies sleeping in their own room
I have a friend who just had a baby back in oct and she had a 1 1/2 yr old, they both sleep with her at night. And her DH sleeps on the couch! 
That's craziness ! (to me at least) 
& my best friend has a daughter that sleeps in, their bed too., I've tried explaining how dangerous it can be but she doesn't seem to care much. They live in a little apartment and their DD doesn't have am room and she's too big for her bassinet. I found a portable crib (they are much smaller than a full size one) at an antique store for $ 40 ( it was a great deal!) But they never went and got it. 
If I had the extra $ I would have bought it for them. 
She's always complaining about how her DD wakes up in the wee hours of the morning and wants to play and messes with her while she's sleeping... If she was in a crib she would just last back down and go back to sleep. 

So sorry for the long post and rant. idk why I let it bother me but it does :( 
we've been friends for 13 years and I love her and her daughter so very much, I just don't want to see anything happen to her. And she deserves the time with her DH at night ( sometimes they could use it) 
Like I said.... I strongly believe a baby should be in his/her own room. It helps them become self soothing and not dependent for everything


----------



## skeet9924

I completly agree with you!! I know oh is a heavy sleeper and I am terrified that he will roll over on the baby...and I'm sure I will never get a good sleep if I think i will roll over on the baby. To be honest I think that a lone time is very important as well... your whole day is wrapped around the baby, bed time is the time for the two of you. I know my oh would not be comfortable having sex with the baby in the room either and TBH I'm really looking forward to the part of our relation ship again once I heal!! Oh is really not into sex since i've been preg. I'm okay with it and we still cuddle and talk all the time and sex is not very comfortable anyways...but i know i will start wanting it again once this lo is out :) 

A few of my friends sleep with their baby and it frusterates me too. My one friend waited to long to put her first in its own crib and she regretted it..it was really hard to break the habit...by her 4 th one she had it in the crib once it was a month old lol


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hey girl how have you been ?!?! 
When are you going to have that baby? !? :)


----------



## skeet9924

Lol my water just broke at 11amand am now in the hospital :)


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey! !!!


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies..how are we all doing? 

skeet..exciting times..seems lke ages since we spoke. good luck with anything hope the birth goes well. look forward to seeing your birthing story :)

hey jess.. how is everything going? cant believe your little one is over a month old already..time has gone so fast :)

im still trying..yup its true still here struggling. now on 150mg clomid and hoping this month is the one. 

lovely to hear from u ladies. if I don't pop in here just hop along to my journal be nice to hear from you :) xx


----------



## Jess19

Hey girl! :hi: I've been secretly stalking your thread :) 
I sure hope this is your month! Nice smiley face opk from the other day! Can't wait for you to poas! !


----------



## Jess19

Here's a pic of Charlie !! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130311_083212.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## babydeabreu

Jess19 said:


> Here's a pic of Charlie !!
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130311_083212.jpg[/IMG]

awww look his face...lovely big eyes :hugs::cloud9::cloud9: xx

thank I hope this is my month xx


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks jess :)

any plans for any more..or is that pushing it lol x


----------



## Jess19

Yep! We def want more :) 
But we're not ttc until sept, for a few reasons .....
Our wedding is next month
Vacation in may 
Camping this summer 
Bestfriends wedding in Aug (I'm the maid of honor)
And if I wait till Sept than Charlotte will be 8 months old same eating more than breast milk (idk if ill still be nursing by then) but either way she will be weaned or in the process and I'll have my cycles back and I can opk :) 
Speaking of ovulating I'm pretty sure I am even though I'm breast feeding, i had major O signs about two weeks ago and I started spotting today! 
So......I need to be careful. I don't want to get prego right now, although I wouldn't mind, just wouldn't be ideal timming 
If it was up to DH I'd be prego right now lol


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies after 29 hours of labour Carson John was born today march 14th at 5:52 pm weighing 7lbs 2 oz.. I will post pics and labour story when I get home from the hospital


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: congrats! !!


----------



## 35_Smiling

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies after 29 hours of labour Carson John was born today march 14th at 5:52 pm weighing 7lbs 2 oz.. I will post pics and labour story when I get home from the hospital

:happydance::yipee::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS skeet9924!!! I am so glad baby Carson and mommie is doing well! May God continue to bless over you and your family.:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Jess19 said:


> Yep! We def want more :)
> But we're not ttc until sept, for a few reasons .....
> Our wedding is next month
> Vacation in may
> Camping this summer
> Bestfriends wedding in Aug (I'm the maid of honor)
> And if I wait till Sept than Charlotte will be 8 months old same eating more than breast milk (idk if ill still be nursing by then) but either way she will be weaned or in the process and I'll have my cycles back and I can opk :)
> Speaking of ovulating I'm pretty sure I am even though I'm breast feeding, i had major O signs about two weeks ago and I started spotting today!
> So......I need to be careful. I don't want to get prego right now, although I wouldn't mind, just wouldn't be ideal timming
> If it was up to DH I'd be prego right now lol


oh fab...your wedding next month how exciting. bet u cant wait :) is everything sorted? im in the middle of mine..seems to be never ending to arrange things lol 

cant wait for u to ttc. the way im going u will be joining me lol 




skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies after 29 hours of labour Carson John was born today march 14th at 5:52 pm weighing 7lbs 2 oz.. I will post pics and labour story when I get home from the hospital

woohoooo I see the photos on fb. Congratulations hunnie...so a gorgeous little man xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies!! Thanks for the congrats!! Oh jess you have to be excited for your wedding!!

Lyns- you are looking good lady!!! Those work outs are doing awesome for you!! Praying that you get your :bfp: soon!!! 

So here is my birth story...a little long ..also i was rushed to emerg monday with a blood clot in my leg :( so its been a lot

Woke up on the 13th (Wednesday) to my waters breaking at 11am. Called my OB office and they requested that I go in to get checked. When I got there my contractions had not started yet. They tested to confirm that my waters had broken and my OB told them to admit me due to my history. My contractions started around noon. The contractions painfulness and timing was very sporadic...mostly averaged around 3-6 mins apart. I was 3 cm dilated whenever I got a really strong one I would be sick to my stomach (nobody told me that was possible). Prior going into the hospital I hadn&#8217;t eaten breakfast so they told oh to make me some toast&#8230;I ate one piece which did not stay down. They hooked me up to gravol IV and I continued to be sick through it. From noon to 5 they sporadically hooked me up to the monitor to check my contractions and babies heart rate. The heart rate was really low between 114 and 105. The ob said that I had to remain on the monitor and was told to be given fluids through IV. They gave me morphine and another anti nausea medicine to help make the contractions a little easier and try to ease the vomiting. I was still sick a few times but not as bad and the morphine took the edge off of the contractions. Around 10 I asked if I could sit in the bath and they told me that I was not able to because I had to stay on the monitors. The baby&#8217;s heart rate was going up by this point since I was more hydrated but they wanted to keep me on it to be sure. At that point I asked for the epidural. The epidural was in by midnight and what a relief!! I was only sick once after the epidural was in. I could still feel the pressure of the contractions but not the pain. I was then told that I had a fever and they gave me Tylenol and hooked me up to antibiotics. The nurses checked my temperature, baby heart rate, my heart rate, contractions and pulse every 15 mins all night. By 8 am my fever was down and I was 8 cm dilated. However all night they were having issues with the machine picking up my contractions...they kept readjusting it. The nurse at that point told me she figured I would have my baby by noon. Well at noon they checked me and I was 10 cm dilated and baby was low... but my contractions were still not being picked up as strong enough or regular enough to start pushing. At 3 the ob gave permission for me to start pushing&#8230;however still the machine was not reading my contractions. And they were still not strong enough. I would get a cluster of contractions then none for about 10 mins. The ob came in around 5 and even when I said I was getting pressure and wanting to push the machine was still not picking up all of the times I said it and only part of my stomach was getting tight. At this point they decided to use the vacuum to assist. The ob stated that my uterus is divided into two and is contraction at different times there for not strong enough to do it on its own. Eventually after and episiotomy and 3 hours of pushing and vacuum assistance Carson John Naida was born at 5:52pm after almost 29 hours of labor. He is completely healthy aside from a squished nose from being stuck in my birth canal for so long. The ob had told me that if I was not as good at pushing as I was that I would have had to of had a c section. I remember at one point during the pushing I was crying stating I just want him out of me. We are now home and I am healing well and he is doing well. He eats like crazy!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey Em, fantastic story hunnie..thanks for sharing your story. what scary nightmare. 

Carson John Naida what a lovely name. you going to put some photos up? even tho ive seen them on fb lol 


so glad your both home safe and well. well done he is lovely :hugs::hugs:



I got my BFP TODAY hun.. finally eh? :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Oh you poor thing! 29hrs of labor! My goodness that must have been tough, I can't even imagine! 
:hug: 
So glad your home and both you two are doing good :)

Are you nursing?


----------



## skeet9924

Omg lyns!!! IM SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! You deserve this so much!!! :happydance: !!!! 

I will put photos up once I transfer then to my comp!!

Jess- yes I'm breast feeding .. I feel like he is on my breast all the time!! I think he likes to be on it for comfort!


----------



## Jess19

:) wonderful! Its such a great bonding experience! 

Lol yeah they all seem to love the comfort of the boob 
My little girl loves nursing herself to sleep. While I love it too I'm afraid I'm opening a window to a horrible habbit. I would like her to be able to fall asleep without it, ya know


----------



## skeet9924

jess- i think im going to start pumping and doing bottle at night... that way oh can put him to bed on weekends and have quality time with him


----------



## Jess19

That's a good idea! 

I've been giving her a bottle a dinner time. This way she gets used to eating differently for dinner because before I know it ill be giving her baby oatmeal and cereal


----------



## skeet9924

Tonight oh has his final hockey game!! They are going for first place!! I just pumped a 4 oz bottle for Carson so I don't have to breast feed in the cold arena :) I want oh to be able to feed him as much as possible as well while keeping my supply up.. I have given him formula a few times and he likes that as well so looks like I have a pretty flexible baby :) lol just hope he likes the nipple on the bottle I have today


----------



## Jess19

Oh cool! Good luck to him! 

I know what you mean about wanting dh to be able to feed. 
Lol my DH has only done it like twice. 

Idk if you read this somewhere but I figure I'd pass it on. ?..
When pumping (with a electric pump) start on a fast setting and when your milk lets down slow down the pump. It mimics the baby. 
I guess it's better for your supply  
I do that when I pump ;-) it seems to help


----------



## skeet9924

Perfect thanks!! That's great advice .. I've been using a manual so far but my friend just lent me her electric.. I'm so excited to use it. 

Well Carson slept through the entire game!! Oh team was down 3-2 until the last 1.8 sec tied it up.. They lost in the last minute of ot..I felt so bad for them but they played a fantastic game.. Oh being the goalie took it hard but he played so amazing!! 

I'm so excited oh mom is here for the night and she wakes up super early.. So I pumped when I got home and she is going to take Carson in the morning so I can get a few hours of solid sleep :)


----------



## babydeabreu

oh it deiniftely helps when hubby helps with the feeds. gives u a break and gives them time to bond. 

I always used the hand bump and the electric one was crap. I got more out of it pumping myself then sitting there waiting for it to bump the milk lol 


how have u been feeling? how u finding having baby home? its all gone so quick. one minute your trying then your pregnant now your home. :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

I'm feeling good.. Pretty tired.. I have had a lot of support though.. It's going to take some getting used to but I'm functioning pretty well :) 


How you feeling lyns? I'm loving seeing the words pregnant under your name and you signature!!'


----------



## babydeabreu

it does take time to get used to change. its a who different life having a baby around :)

I feeling good hun. tired and cramping a lot..but I wouldn't change a thing. xx


----------



## Skelleron

Well where to begin - CONGRATULATIONS all round!
Congratulations Jess on the birth of Charlotte, she looks gorgeous.
Congratulations Skeet on the birth of Carson, so well done!
Congratulations Lyns on your BFP, thrilled for you!

It's great to see how you all have been getting on, I pop in occasionally to catch up on your progress &#128515;

As for me, I'm loving being a Mum to my gorgeous boy Noah. I can't believe he's 7-months old now, nor can I believe I'm still breastfeeding & still loving it!

Stay well & happy. Enjoy every second, as it goes so quickly. Best wishes x


----------



## babydeabreu

Skelleron said:


> Well where to begin - CONGRATULATIONS all round!
> Congratulations Jess on the birth of Charlotte, she looks gorgeous.
> Congratulations Skeet on the birth of Carson, so well done!
> Congratulations Lyns on your BFP, thrilled for you!
> 
> It's great to see how you all have been getting on, I pop in occasionally to catch up on your progress &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> As for me, I'm loving being a Mum to my gorgeous boy Noah. I can't believe he's 7-months old now, nor can I believe I'm still breastfeeding & still loving it!
> 
> Stay well & happy. Enjoy every second, as it goes so quickly. Best wishes x

Thanks hun that's very sweet of you. :hugs:

Congrats on still breastfeeding that's brilliant, keep it up :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hi skellron!!! Glad things are going good for you.. I can't believe your lo is 7 months already .. Time flies by!! Any recent pics?


----------



## Jess19

Skelleron wow congrats on making it to 7 months! Are you going to go a full year? ? 

Idk if I'll make it that long but I'm going to try. 
As soon as little one gets teeth it makes it hard to continue 

Skeet what an intense game that sounds like! I bet it was a good game! 
:) thats cool your little guy slept the entire time! He's got to be a good sleeper to sleep through all that


----------



## skeet9924

Lol he's a fantastic sleeper.. Just not at night :(. Last night he slept from 12-4 am in ohs arms woke up to be fed and didn't fall back asleep :( of course he decides to do that when I have a ton of stuff to do the next day.. I have a follow up appt for blood clot at 9:30.. New born pics with him at 12:30 then his drs appt at 3!! Hopefully the busy day allows him to sleep tonight


----------



## Jess19

Oh that is a busy day! Maybe it will help him get some zzzs :) 

I started Charlotte on a schedule when she was about 3 weeks old. I think it helped her a lot. 
She gets a bath at 730 and then I nurse her right after (about 8pm) and she goes right to sleep. I turn down all the lights in the house and turn the tv down. Too much going on and she won't settle to sleep. 
She will wake at like 930 but after that feed she sleeps all night! Until like 7am!!!
I really consider myself lucky that she began sleeping through the night at about 3 weeks.I'm still amazed at how good of a sleeper she is. 
Although she really doesn't nap during the day, an hour or less on and off all morning. But she does take a good 2 hr nap around 2 but other than that we spend all day together :) its nice. She's getting older so she's not sleeping as much. 
They sleep SO much in the beginning! !


----------



## Jess19

Can't wait to see your pics your having done! !


----------



## skeet9924

I'm planning on starting the routine soon.. Carson cried the entire time except 10 mins at the photos ( check out Facebook I have one on there already) he finally fell back asleep around 4:30.. That's over 12 hours awake!! Hoping he sleeps good tonight..?im taking a nap just invade he's up all night


----------



## Jess19

Ok ill check them out :) 

Good idea, sleep when you can! 
I get he does sleep good after his long day


----------



## skeet9924

Well he slept from 6-8 ( gave me a good nap.. He ate and tried to go back to sleep but I kept him up to do his bedtime bath routine.. Hopefully he fell back asleep and has been asleep for an hour.. Hopefully he only wakes for feedings tonight and goes back to bed :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hey girl, how did last night go? Did he sleep good?


----------



## babydeabreu

you will have to put some photos up ladies :) 

glad to hear everything is going well skeet :)

hows u doing jess? how u finding BF? x


----------



## skeet9924

We he went to bed alright last night it gave me an hour to do stuff around the house and an hour to sleep before he woke.. Then he went into his waking up every 20 min in the bassinet .. So I brought him to bed and he slept about 2 hours at a time


----------



## Jess19

Right now nursing it's saving me from an extremely fussy baby girl :-( she had her shots yesterday. Today isn't that bad but last night was terrible, she was so miserable. I felt so bad :( 

Skeet I know what you mean about getting house work done when they nap. 
I feel like as soon as she's napping I jump up and clean like a crazy woman trying to do multiple things at once. 
:thumbup: nicely done getting him asleep. 
I'm too nervous to have baby in bed. I was so sleep deprived the first few weeks because I couldn't sleep with her in bed with me. My sister in law did it with the twins and my best friend did it (still does, her daughter is 15 months old) 
How do you go about doing it ? Is there a certain way you do it?


----------



## skeet9924

To be honest it terrifies me but I can't help it.. I usually put the nursing pillow between me and oh ( so he doesn't roll on him) then I put Carson's head on my one arm as of I'm cradling him and sleep on my back .. My room is currently kept warm so I only put blankets on my bottom half.. So they don't end up on him.. If he sleeps near the outside of the bed I put the nursing pillow on the outside of the bed so he can't fall off


----------



## skeet9924

Here are some pics!!!
 



Attached Files:







8539_619819151365104_1163742102_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









63899_619667524713600_6660453_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









600272_619819201365099_1477967914_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jess19

Omg! He is SO adorable! !! Love all that hair!!
Did you have heartburn??

How are your dogs handling the new addition to the family?


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!! yeah i had tons of heartburn!!! it was making me sick...dr put me on zantac...

the dogs are doing way better then expected... my shepherd was whinning every time the baby cried... now she just approaches him when he cries... she will lick his hands too... the rotti just checks him out and sniffs once in awhile


----------



## diamondlove33

SO HAPPY to see you ladies with your BFP's! I'm still in the 2WW ... of course on the edge of my seat, as this is the first cycle after HSG. Fingers crossed!


----------



## skeet9924

good luck diamond!!!!


----------



## diamondlove33

skeet9924 said:


> good luck diamond!!!!


Thank you so much! And BTW so happy for you on your new little bundle of joy, it's great to see people who DESERVE to be parents finally have their baby. :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Thank you so much! It was a difficult journey but my little miracle is finally here :) I really hope you get your little miracle soon


----------



## diamondlove33

skeet9924 said:


> good luck diamond!!!!

Your luck seemed to help! Got a BFP today!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Congrats!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats diamond!!! :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Here are some pics!!!

love the photos hun. seen them on IG he is just lovely. beautiful eyes and lovely hair :)

how u been feeling? 

Congrats Diamond :happydance::happydance: looks like it both finally our time :happydance: xx


----------



## Jess19

Do you know if it's twins yet Lyns ?! :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Lyns!! I'm so in love!! His eyes keep getting lighter by the day!! I really hope he gets oh blue eyes!! I'm feeling good.. He's starting to sleep in longer spurts some days so I'm actually getting sleep.

He's usually fussy in the mornings.. Except this morning I have a happy boy!! Poor guy is going to get his tongue tie clipped this morning :( 

How you feeling.. When do u go for your first us


----------



## diamondlove33

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Here are some pics!!!
> 
> love the photos hun. seen them on IG he is just lovely. beautiful eyes and lovely hair :)
> 
> how u been feeling?
> 
> Congrats Diamond :happydance::happydance: looks like it both finally our time :happydance: xxClick to expand...


Yayy!! I'm still very cautious - haven't gone to the doctor yet.. took a First Response digital test this morning and it said no.. went straight to safeway and bought a non digital first response and it said yes.. so 3 yes's to 1 no.. hoping it's not wrong.. What do you guys think??
 



Attached Files:







AMAZZZING.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## markswife10

Diamond, get a clear blue digital <3 With a FRER line like that it would definitely be positive! (in July I had a line lighter than that on FRER and clear blue popped up with "pregnant" It could be that FRER's digitals aren't as sensitive. Clear blue would be :)


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> Diamond, get a clear blue digital <3 With a FRER line like that it would definitely be positive! (in July I had a line lighter than that on FRER and clear blue popped up with "pregnant" It could be that FRER's digitals aren't as sensitive. Clear blue would be :)

Clear blue says 'Pregnant' Yaaaay! i'm feeling much more confident..! :happydance:

Thank you!!!


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo!!!! <3 You're welcome! Glad it helped :) Seeing the word "pregnant" makes it feel so much more real!


----------



## babydeabreu

Jess19 said:


> Do you know if it's twins yet Lyns ?! :)


haha not yet jess...but by the way my test are and the pains im getting already id be very surprised if it isn't lol 




skeet9924 said:


> Thanks Lyns!! I'm so in love!! His eyes keep getting lighter by the day!! I really hope he gets oh blue eyes!! I'm feeling good.. He's starting to sleep in longer spurts some days so I'm actually getting sleep.
> 
> He's usually fussy in the mornings.. Except this morning I have a happy boy!! Poor guy is going to get his tongue tie clipped this morning :(
> 
> How you feeling.. When do u go for your first us

aww he does have such lovely eyes though....such a handsome boy. you will have to keep an eye on him when his older lol 

Im feeling good. getting tired now, and hungry more and my boobs are killing me. they hve grown a lot already...I hope I don't go as big as I did with andre :wacko: lol

aww I hope it goes well and hes not in any pain after wards. xx



diamondlove33 said:


> Yayy!! I'm still very cautious - haven't gone to the doctor yet.. took a First Response digital test this morning and it said no.. went straight to safeway and bought a non digital first response and it said yes.. so 3 yes's to 1 no.. hoping it's not wrong.. What do you guys think??

that is defo a positive hun no doubt about it. I felt that way seeing a very faint line..but seeing them get darker each day will help u believe it more. you will have to do a pregnancy journal so I can stalk you :) xx

congrats to you xxx


----------



## diamondlove33

diamondlove33 said:


> Yayy!! I'm still very cautious - haven't gone to the doctor yet.. took a First Response digital test this morning and it said no.. went straight to safeway and bought a non digital first response and it said yes.. so 3 yes's to 1 no.. hoping it's not wrong.. What do you guys think??

that is defo a positive hun no doubt about it. I felt that way seeing a very faint line..but seeing them get darker each day will help u believe it more. you will have to do a pregnancy journal so I can stalk you :) xx

congrats to you xxx[/QUOTE]


How do you do a pregnancy journal?! That sounds fun!


----------



## babydeabreu

Just go to the pregnancy journal section and click new thread on the top left hand corner :)

I'll be your first stalker xx


----------



## skeet9924

Diamond- def a :Bfp: congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months

Lyns- sounds like things are going great with your pregnancy.. My friends boobs grew double in size with her 2nd.. Apparently they just know what to do,

Carson's appt went good.. He was braver then me.. Lol think he cried less too!!! He's in a bit of pain today.. Fussy and wants to nurse a lot.. But he's doing well.. I have him some infant Tylenol before bed tonight to help him along with a nice bath.. Fingers crossed he sleeps well tonight!!


----------



## Jess19

Skeet when they have a growth spurt they nurse all day and night! 
And sleep a lot lol and I swear they wake up bigger :) 
Sometimes it's a pain nursing all day but its so nice to relax! Haha I love feeding time because it means that I don't have to get up and do something for DH, DS, DD or the dog! :rofl: everyone knows mommy is out of commission during feeding time :)


----------



## skeet9924

Lol Jess.. Unfortunately it just me home all day.. So I still have to deal with dogs :( they are usually pretty patient though ..


----------



## Jess19

Yeah it's just made and the baby all day. My dog has def learned some patients since the baby lol
I want to get a run for the dog. We live right off a busy road so I can't just let her out alone. She broke her lead last summer :( so we have to go out and get a new one, 
With the wedding 2 weeks away things are tight. And were leaving for vacation 2 weeks after the wedding! ! Then DS birthday is 2 weeks after that! ! 
I'm going to be super busy! !


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow that does sound crazy busy!! I'm lucky to have 2 dogs because they are finally starting to entertain each other. 

I can't wait to see pics of your wedding :)


----------



## Jess19

Skeet! Need another set of eyes on this test! Eeek! 
[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-02185152_zpsf4a45a13.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-02185252_zpsf18d9540.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-02185322_zps95d82f08.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-02185938_zpse30dd3d8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

I think it's a positive Jess!! Ill have to take a look from my computer.. I'm on my phone and its hard to see!! Omg that so exciting!! Ill look for sure on my computer in a bit.. Just getting ready to give Carson a bath


----------



## Jess19

I have a thread in the pregnancy test gallery. 
There is an inverted pic too


----------



## babydeabreu

omg pregnant jess? omg omg how exciting. that's crazy your little one is only 4 months....I bet your heart is skipping lol 

how would u feel about being pregnant so soon?

how did your wedding go. go any photos of the day? xx


----------



## Jess19

Idk just yet lol but its def a shock if I am

The wedding was lovely! 
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130429_210658.jpg[/IMG]
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130429_210625.jpg[/IMG]
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/facebook_-1291287910jpg.jpg[/IMG]
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130420_150921.jpg[/IMG]
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130420_151212.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skeet9924

Beautiful pics!! I love the colors and the flowers!!you look amazing!!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :)


----------



## babydeabreu

stunning photos..you look so happy jess. congratulations to you both....absolutely stunning dress xx

how u been skeet? xx


----------



## skeet9924

I'm doing good!! Carson is keeping me busy but he is sleeping so good now and he's so happy! 

How are you doing?


----------

